# What have you done today that isn't diabetes or work related?



## AJLang

I've knitted some of my very long multi coloured scarf and I have a cake in the oven that I'm making for my Dad.  I'm then planning on enjoying my Changing Minds relaxation exercises and my Headspace meditation session. Then I will make more cakes for Dad, water the vegetable garden and do some crafting before making dinner and enjoying my wine


----------



## Stitch147

Ive ordered some euros ready for my holiday next week. Even though i'm at work, I can safely say I havent done any today!!!


----------



## grovesy

I went to town.


----------



## AJLang

That's exciting about your holiday Stitch.
Did you buy anything in town Grovesy?


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> That's exciting about your holiday Stitch.
> Did you buy anything in town Grovesy?


I cant wait! 11 days in Lanzarote from next thursday, Cant wait.


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> That's exciting about your holiday Stitch.
> Did you buy anything in town Grovesy?


Nothing exciting.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch that sounds wonderful
Grovesy still nice to get into town. I must make an effort to get the bus to my town next week.


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Stitch that sounds wonderful
> Grovesy still nice to get into town. I must make an effort to get the bus to my town next week.


I went round in record time as usually meet my friend but she has gone to her caravan in Devon. We usually have breakfast then before heading home have coffee. Had niether today. Regretting it as i came home had a few pork scratchings and broke a crown off, now have an appointment with the dentist Monday morning. My credit card is quivering.


----------



## Manda1

I have been to the shop ... Wiped my grandsons snotty nose a million times as I am looking after him today ... Oh and played with his jigsaw puzzles which he does easily but me ....no not so much x lol x


----------



## Robin

I went down to the local pharmacy to get OHs prescription, popped into the community building next door which has a permanent book sale on to raise funds, and found the next book in the Alexander mcCall Smith Scotland Street series that I'm hooked on, for 50p. Guess what I'll be doing for the rest of the day!


----------



## Amigo

I'm just about to go out for lunch with my husband, bit of shopping and make dinner later then out tonight to see a band and a few drinks. I've been doing some paperwork this morning, chatting to people online and I've polished up a couple of handbags (like Stitch I've also got my mind on my holiday but it's not for a while yet).


----------



## AJLang

grovesy said:


> I went round in record time as usually meet my friend but she has gone to her caravan in Devon. We usually have breakfast then before heading home have coffee. Had niether today. Regretting it as i came home had a few pork scratchings and broke a crown off, now have an appointment with the dentist Monday morning. My credit card is quivering.


Oh poor you with your crown. I have dental phobia - which I'm working at overcoming, so I really, really sympathise.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Oh poor you with your crown. I have dental phobia - which I'm working at overcoming, so I really, really sympathise.


Same here. Im glad I am being referred to have my treatment done under sedation.


----------



## Kaylz

This morning I've spent quite a lot of time answering calls for strange numbers, one guy spoke to me who I couldn't understand a word he was saying so I hung up on him  and the other ones as soon as I said hello put the phone down, how rude, why phone me if you don't want to talk to me lol, also fought the cat off when I was trying to make my dinner as he came running when he heard the  packet of ham being opened (he's easy to distract, just chuck him a wee bit of ham and he'll leave you alone ) x


----------



## Manda1

This afternoon I am meeting my daughter and we are going to look at a council flat that she has been offered after being on the waiting list for three years ! Exciting stuff although I will miss them loads x


----------



## Stitch147

Manda1 said:


> This afternoon I am meeting my daughter and we are going to look at a council flat that she has been offered after being on the waiting list for three years ! Exciting stuff although I will miss them loads x


Fingers crossed its a nice place.


----------



## Kaylz

Manda1 said:


> This afternoon I am meeting my daughter and we are going to look at a council flat that she has been offered after being on the waiting list for three years ! Exciting stuff although I will miss them loads x


Wow 3 years that is a very long time, I hope it's a lovely place, good luck to your daughter  x


----------



## Manda1

Thanks guys we tried to have a sneaky look last night but it was too dark ... But the good thing is that it is still in the same village where I live and we both work and it has a little garden for the little one too x


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Oh poor you with your crown. I have dental phobia - which I'm working at overcoming, so I really, really sympathise.


Thank you. Last one a year ago i had to pay private to have done as NHS won't pay for a white one at the back. This one is mid way, so will see.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> I went down to the local pharmacy to get OHs prescription, popped into the community building next door which has a permanent book sale on to raise funds, and found the next book in the Alexander mcCall Smith Scotland Street series that I'm hooked on, for 50p. Guess what I'll be doing for the rest of the day!


Poor Bertie!!
An excellent set of books.  Enjoy your afternoon

I spent this morning teaching weaving.  
A lovely bunch and they are all making such different things with different yarns


----------



## Pumper_Sue

So far I have walked the dog been to town, bought wormers for Milly raided the charity shop as it quite often has card making materials oh and bought Milly one huge Winnie the pooh soft toy for £3, Poor bear is suffering from shaken bear syndrome.


----------



## AJLang

Aaah bless I bet Milly loves her Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Martin Canty

Had the appliance tech out today to diagnose a non-functioning refrigerator/freezer (since last Sunday)............. Parts ordered, should be here next week, fortunately we have a freezer in the garage so we just lost minimal food.


----------



## Sprogladite

Researched some new fish for the fish tank at home...buying some honey gourami tomorrow! Lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've been picking up broken branches in the garden left over from storm Doris.  Was going to cut the grass, but decided it was too cold & windy.  Now just lit the fire using the sticks I picked up as kindling.  I am also waiting for some cream cheese to come up to room temperature.  Need to make burgers soon too.


----------



## trophywench

Podiatry apt this morning, lunch then Tescos, home and put it away, then both went to the dentist.  Then went to Jewsons for a bag of 'Browning' (plaster) and some corner doo-dads so that the Man That Can can plaster all the bits that need it where he deliberately knocked a wall down in the bathroom, into an ex cupboard to create room for a shower.  Just a little job we've been meaning to do since 1998 ......

Mind you, we landed up with a small skip on Weds to get rid of all the detritus since you can apparently only take 75kg of whatever a month to the tip.  So we also got rid of 2 old lineposts and the hardcore out of the bottom of the pond we filled in, about 15 years ago .....

Came home, made a cuppa and sat down for the first time really today!

One day, I WILL have a house I like!  preferably before I die .....


----------



## grovesy

trophywench said:


> Podiatry apt this morning, lunch then Tescos, home and put it away, then both went to the dentist.  Then went to Jewsons for a bag of 'Browning' (plaster) and some corner doo-dads so that the Man That Can can plaster all the bits that need it where he deliberately knocked a wall down in the bathroom, into an ex cupboard to create room for a shower.  Just a little job we've been meaning to do since 1998 ......
> 
> Mind you, we landed up with a small skip on Weds to get rid of all the detritus since you can apparently only take 75kg of whatever a month to the tip.  So we also got rid of 2 old lineposts and the hardcore out of the bottom of the pond we filled in, about 15 years ago .....
> 
> Came home, made a cuppa and sat down for the first time really today!
> 
> One day, I WILL have a house I like!  preferably before I die .....


I think many tips are getting strict on what you can take now, here they say it is stop trades people misusing.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sleeping zzzzzzzz on nights last night and tonight, so I guess it is job related


----------



## Ditto

I can't think of anything!  I did pop over the road via the zebra to buy salad but that's for my diet and so D related. I've read a bit but that was D related too. I'm so boring. In a minute I'm going to put Phoebe hamster in her exercise ball, that's not D related.


----------



## Lindarose

I went into city this morning and had coffee with son before he went to College. This afternoon walked Milo round park then home and walked Henry. Then Henry and Fluffy to vets for check ups. Both doing well following all their problems. So a good day. Very animal focussed as usual lately. But all good


----------



## AJLang

I'm really pleased to hear that Henry and Fluffy are doing well


----------



## RobK

Been helping my Daughter move into their new home today, Well not move yet but totally stripping the place bare ready for a complete revamp, Been hard work but fun and more of the same over the weekend.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Couple of dog walks and a bit of shopping


----------



## Grannylorraine

A walk at lunchtime with my colleague and Tesco's after work.  Later will be packing my case as I am going to NEC Birmingham tomorrow and coming home on Sunday.


----------



## Ljc

I've had a lazy day today pottered around indoor this morning doing this and that.  Went to  the ospital with dad, he was having both ankles injected again. Then we went to a cafe in Herne bay for dinner. 
Shopped online for a few things some d related so I won't mention them also  treated myself to a manicure set with a glass nail file  and some nail treatments to try and strengthen my weak nails.


----------



## Stitch147

Got home from work, popped to tesco then OH took me out for a steak dinner. Hair cut and colour tomorrow ready for my holiday.


----------



## Dollypolly

I'm actually in Ireland dog showing
The beasts.  I've walked and run miles the day . Round 2 tomorrow. 
We've pottered about as well in the village we're staying. Found a lovely chippy too to have a cod fillet.


----------



## Martin Canty

My Wife & I are just about to go out as a volunteer for the County Sheriff's Department (I live in California), we will be patrolling the valley we live in; acting as the eyes & ears of the Sheriff's department


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> I've knitted some of my very long multi coloured scarf and I have a cake in the oven that I'm making for my Dad.  I'm then planning on enjoying my Changing Minds relaxation exercises and my Headspace meditation session. Then I will make more cakes for Dad, water the vegetable garden and do some crafting before making dinner and enjoying my wine


Safe journey tomorrow Aj x


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> My Wife & I are just about to go out as a volunteer for the County Sheriff's Department (I live in California), we will be patrolling the valley we live in; acting as the eyes & ears of the Sheriff's department


That sounds interesting Martin, hope the weather stays fine for you & your OH


----------



## Ginger

I just watched Luisa Omielan's very excellent show What Would Beyonce Do? on i-player.  And earlier I made a tasty chipotle bean and veg stew.  Hubby had seconds


----------



## Wirrallass

Not an awful lot really - just boring stuff like housework, cleaning windows on the outside which was a waste of time because it started to rain - & walking to the local supermarket and back.
Edited. That was yesterday I think!!!


----------



## AJLang

Oh Wirralass that is annoying about the rain after you'd cleaned the windows


----------



## AJLang

wirralass said:


> Safe journey tomorrow Aj x


Thank you Wirralass x
Well today I'm on a six hour round trip to Cleethorpes to see my Mum and Dad and the lovely mad Sammy Labradoodle. She gets so excited when she sees us  As Mum isn't feeling great she thinks that she will only manage two hours with us. But rather than hang around Cleethorpes we will come straight home so that we can get refreshed for working on the vegetable garden tomorrow


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I'm feeling a bit rough today.  Throat like gravel.  So unless I can get motivated won't be doing much.


----------



## AJLang

sorry to hear that Mark. I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I'm feeling a bit rough today.  Throat like gravel.  So unless I can get motivated won't be doing much.


Well you've come to right place for sympathy Mark. I was thinking of mixing cement to lay a few slabs in the garden - I could do with some gravel to mix in! Joking apart, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## mikeyB

I know this is wicked, but went down to the shop with my new self folding scooter, parked it in the shop. When a little old lady was gazing at it, I pushed the remote for folding up....


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I know this is wicked, but went down to the shop with my new self folding scooter, parked it in the shop. When a little old lady was gazing at it, I pushed the remote for folding up....


You are wicked Mike but i like you


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I know this is wicked, but went down to the shop with my new self folding scooter, parked it in the shop. When a little old lady was gazing at it, I pushed the remote for folding up....



They'll be so much scooter envy on the IOM!


----------



## grovesy

Today done some gardening, been to a garden centre to buy more plants.


----------



## Martin Canty

Yoga this morning, then some yard work....... Digging an area of the yard so I can sew grass seed for a lawn..... Ignoring the rest of the yard as it's a swamp due to the meltwater from the local mountains


----------



## Robin

Been for a walk with my daughter, while OH is in front of the Rugby. Over the fields on the ridge above the village. Lovely views, but quite windy.


----------



## Amigo

I've had lunch out with hubbie and son and did some shopping. Bought a friend a nice wrap with butterflies on for her birthday (she loves butterflies). 

Having a quiet evening as my rotten bones hurt! Looking forward to The Voice this evening. Still, could be worse, I was in hospital this time last year in poor shape.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Today done some gardening, been to a garden centre to buy more plants.


That's good Grovesy, glad to hear you're out & about sgsin. Hows your Chamelia coming along? What plants did  you buy - just to give me s few ideas when I visit our local garden centre. I'm thinking of sticking to shrubs this year, low maintenance.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm low maintenance, and very undemanding. Regular feeding and full sun recommended.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I'm low maintenance, and very undemanding. Regular feeding and full sun recommended.


HAHA! And do you prefer a raised bed or ground level?


----------



## mikeyB

Ooh, raised bed please. And a good mulch.


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> That's good Grovesy, glad to hear you're out & about sgsin. Hows your Chamelia coming along? What plants did  you buy - just to give me s few ideas when I visit our local garden centre. I'm thinking of sticking to shrubs this year, low maintenance.


Camellia is just begining to open it's buds into flower the freind that bought it for me last year has bought me a larger pot for it although i had found one behind the shed. Though it is not the time to repot. I think last year it flowered until May.
I bought a couple of phlox, spirea, rudbeckia ,and  bay. I have put the bay in a pot but the rest i will plant in the garden tomorrow if it is warm enough.
The one i went to backs on to RHS Hyde Hall, is about 5 miles from me but my nearest part of Wyevale chain is a bit of a deadloss.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Ooh, raised bed please. And a good mulch.[/QUOTE
> Two cops have just ridden past on their horses  they (the horses) left something behind  fancy a bucket or two for your neighbouring roses? Could send them post-haste via ferry?


----------



## mikeyB

Wiralass, I don't take s*** from anybody, as you well know


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Wiralass, I don't take s*** from anybody, as you well know


I'm in stitches here Mike, you certainly have kept my spirits up on here today, thank you so much. But you're the one who needs more cheer than myself, you have a lot to contend with yourself. Go & book yourself into the best room of your B&B with a cappuccino and a chocolate digestive bicky! Then a tot of your best Highland after your haggis main tonight! Take care M.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Thank you Wirralass x
> Well today I'm on a six hour round trip to Cleethorpes to see my Mum and Dad and the lovely mad Sammy Labradoodle. She gets so excited when she sees us  As Mum isn't feeling great she thinks that she will only manage two hours with us. But rather than hang around Cleethorpes we will come straight home so that we can get refreshed for working on the vegetable garden tomorrow


Sounds good thinking AJ.x


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Wiralass, I don't take s*** from anybody, as you well know


@mikeyB. I asked for that didn't I?


----------



## Stitch147

Today I've packed my suitcase ready for holiday, had lunch with OH at Wibblers brewery, then hair coloured and cut, followed by getting nails done. Now back home and about to sort out dinner.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I went to see my eldest daughter and gorgeous grandson, he's 14 months old and just started walking 
Just had a nice relaxing bath whilst OH went shopping and is cooking dinner whilst I chill with my youngest daughters


----------



## Stitch147

New hair. Theres more purple in it than what shows in the picture.


----------



## mikeyB

Hey Stich that looks great!  I must try that, it would coordinate with my new purple mobility scooter


----------



## Stitch147

You could do your beard to match.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> New hair. Theres more purple in it than what shows in the picture.
> View attachment 3072


Oh yes! This is the new Stitch - good hairstylist there, love it, brilliant. 


mikeyB said:


> Hey Stich that looks great!  I must try that, it would coordinate with my new purple mobility scooter
> 
> 
> 
> @mikeyB you're in fine fettle today
Click to expand...


----------



## Copepod

Mostly cat related.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Stitch147 said:


> New hair. Theres more purple in it than what shows in the picture.
> View attachment 3072




That looks fab!


----------



## grovesy

Looking good.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> New hair. Theres more purple in it than what shows in the picture.
> View attachment 3072



I love purple! Suits you Stitch. Enjoy the preparations for your holiday....all excited I bet and getting glammed up! Love it!


----------



## Grogg1

I went out today for the first time since Wednesday as I have manful!  I went to sleep at 4am then up at 10am and off to hairdressers for cut and colour.  Then off to my favourite shop, Home bargains, for loo rolls, Tesco for general groceries.  Had a quick look around Next but felt too washed out to bother so set off home.  Then remembered I hadn't bought Cashew nut milk - essential for DD cups of tea so detoured to Sainsbury's.  Bought a dress in sale for £4.70 and nearly forgot what I had gone in store for.

Came home argued with DD!!  Put a load of washing on, tidied up kitchen and reheated curry that OH brought home at 3.30am this morning (he doesn't remember buying curry) plus my leftover from my "feeling sorry for myself takeaway" last night.  Now have glass of wine - well second glass and going to watch Planet of Apes film which I recorded a month ago!

Oh I missed out important activity - I liberated my boobs.  When I've decided that's me done being presentable for the day off comes the bra


----------



## Lindarose

Love the hair Stitch  Really suits you.


----------



## Amigo

Grogg1 said:


> I went out today for the first time since Wednesday as I have manful!  I went to sleep at 4am then up at 10am and off to hairdressers for cut and colour.  Then off to my favourite shop, Home bargains, for loo rolls, Tesco for general groceries.  Had a quick look around Next but felt too washed out to bother so set off home.  Then remembered I hadn't bought Cashew nut milk - essential for DD cups of tea so detoured to Sainsbury's.  Bought a dress in sale for £4.70 and nearly forgot what I had gone in store for.
> 
> Came home argued with DD!!  Put a load of washing on, tidied up kitchen and reheated curry that OH brought home at 3.30am this morning (he doesn't remember buying curry) plus my leftover from my "feeling sorry for myself takeaway" last night.  Now have glass of wine - well second glass and going to watch Planet of Apes film which I recorded a month ago!
> 
> Oh I missed out important activity - I liberated my boobs.  When I've decided that's me done being presentable for the day off comes the bra



Yep, home is where the bra isn't!


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Yep, home is where the bra isn't!



Nearly spat my tea out then!


----------



## mikeyB

I'm not so much bothered by bralessness (is that a word?) as cashew nut milk. WTF is that? I didn't know cashew nuts had boobs.


----------



## Grogg1

mikeyB said:


> I'm not so much bothered by bralessness (is that a word?) as cashew nut milk. WTF is that? I didn't know cashew nuts had boobs.


  Vegans amongst may ask why you drink the bodily fluids of another species and would  you be happy to be served human milk in your tea?


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I'm feeling a bit rough today.  Throat like gravel.  So unless I can get motivated won't be doing much.


Hope you feel better soon mark


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Yep, home is where the bra isn't!


It's the great feeling of feeding the straps down your arms under your shirt or jumper. Very much a life skill. Lol


----------



## Carolg

Yesterday, went to work (don't usually on a Saturday) forgot swipe pass, key for door wouldn't work. Went for coffee at local garden centre, bought gift for work colleague (didn't cost me anything) went to see friend then home for an extremely lazy day watching rubbish on catch up. Leading on to a busy housework/shopping day today.....oh and my cherry blossom tree is starting to flower...lovely sign of better weather


----------



## Stitch147

Went pottery painting again today. These will now be glazed and fired. Cant wait to get them back and see the finished product.


----------



## grovesy

Very nice.
After doing some gardening, went for a walk along the canal bank, first half not too bad sun was out, but on way back it cloudy and windy.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Feeling better today.  Our garden is a tip.  A complete embarrassment.  So this weekend has been about designing our new garden.  Currently it is basically a rectangle of gravel, & not very nice gravel at that.  We have a veg plot that has been taken over by weeds that needs a complete makeover.  Our shed has more holes in the roof than the sky does.  So, we are doing a decked patio area (I'm using pallets as the base as I have a few knocking around), buying a new shed (but i'm not looking forward to removing the old one) and the horrible gravel will be replaced by plum slate with stepping stones leading from the entrance to the decked patio.  The veg plot will have raised beds painted different colours & white shingle between the beds & more stepping stones.  Today, we painted the fence.


----------



## Kaylz

Wow @Stitch147 love the hair and the pottery painting , wish there was something like that to do near me, today I spent way too much money haha, I bought a new HP netbook and a new wifi dongle  x


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Wow @Stitch147 love the hair and the pottery painting , wish there was something like that to do near me, today I spent way too much money haha, I bought a new HP netbook and a new wifi dongle  x


I never thought I'd enjoy pottery painting, but I've been quite a few times now and really got the bug for it. I'll post another pic once they are glazed and fired, they really change colour.


----------



## Kaylz

Yeah I did something like that at school, can't remember what it was now but it's goes so sheeny and the colours just stand out great, you've made me want to try and find the closest place to me that does this now haha  x


----------



## Stitch147

Its very relaxing and therapeutic. The place I go does adult only evenings, its a great way to meet new people or go with friends. X


----------



## Wirrallass

I was listening to BBC Radio 2 doing a dancing thing for comic relief  - so each time music was played - I joined in dancing & prancing around - good exercise & fun even though I was on my tod!


----------



## Martin Canty

Just back from taking the dogs for a walk.....


----------



## Manda1

Today I went to look at a local care home with my friend... Done some shopping and housework ...and spent some quality time with the grandson who I love dearly xxx


----------



## grovesy

What with going to the dentist twice and bad weather, i only manage a little bit of gardening. Which was mainly deadheading fading daffodil flowers.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> What with going to the dentist twice and bad weather, i only manage a little bit of gardening. Which was mainly deadheading fading daffodil flowers.


Ah that's a shame Grovesy - you were planning to plant the plants you bought from the garden centre weren't you - chucking it down here all day too - fantastic rainbows tho!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I was hoping to get some gardening done today but no chance with the bad weather.  Back to work tomorrow, so hope it's fine next weekend.  Need to start removing the old shingle from the decking area.


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Ah that's a shame Grovesy - you were planning to plant the plants you bought from the garden centre weren't you - chucking it down here all day too - fantastic rainbows tho!


I did that yesterday. Between showers.I just like to get out as much as I can.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Northerner.
Just read your 2009 'Ode to a Dumpling Dear' !! Still laughing - Great poem A.


----------



## RobK

Been to watch our Grandson on stage as Superman at the local theatre as part an annual dance event that loads of schools in the area take part in, A really great evening.


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Been to watch our Grandson on stage as Superman at the local theatre as part an annual dance event that loads of schools in the area take part in, A really great evening.


Ah RobK. bet you were really proud of your grandson.


----------



## RobK

wirralass said:


> Ah RobK. bet you were really proud of your grandson.



Sure was, It's a great event for kids about 50 schools take part right from first schools up to high schools, He's at first school and we thought he might be a bit nervous in front of so many people but he loved it and wants to do it again bless him.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Nirtherner - interested to know why this thread is N/A now?


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> @Nirtherner - interested to know why this thread is N/A now?


What do you mean by 'N/A', @wirralass?


----------



## Robin

wirralass said:


> @Nirtherner - interested to know why this thread is N/A now?





Northerner said:


> What do you mean by 'N/A', @wirralass?


I think because it got moved to 'Off the Subject', it appears as N/A on the general Messageboard, but if you click on it, it redirects you.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What do you mean by 'N/A', @wirralass?


Not Available?


----------



## Northerner

Ah, I see - yes that's probably it


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Not Available?





Northerner said:


> Not / Applicable


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> Not Available?


Not/Applicable


----------



## Steff

wirralass said:


> Not/Applicable


ah ok got it now


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday I had my washing machine installed and wrote the final 300 words of my assignment - which is also an extract from my novel.  So the novel is now 8595 words!!  Today I'm going to submit the assignment, do some more novel writing and then rush to get the train to meet @Flutterby in Birmingham to celebrate her and Helen's birthdays


----------



## Lindarose

That sounds like a lovely day ahead AJ. Hope you all have a fab time. 
I've just taken my new magnetic titanium bracelet to jewellers to have a few links taken out. A friend has been wearing one for a few weeks and her shoulder pain has gone! Got to be worth a try. I'll report back!


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Yesterday I had my washing machine installed and wrote the final 300 words of my assignment - which is also an extract from my novel.  So the novel is now 8595 words!!  Today I'm going to submit the assignment, do some more novel writing and then rush to get the train to meet @Flutterby in Birmingham to celebrate her and Helen's birthdays


Glad to hear you had a positive day.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Yesterday I had my washing machine installed and wrote the final 300 words of my assignment - which is also an extract from my novel.  So the novel is now 8595 words!!  Today I'm going to submit the assignment, do some more novel writing and then rush to get the train to meet @Flutterby in Birmingham to celebrate her and Helen's birthdays


Good luck with your assignment AJ - hope your lecturer gives you the same glowing report as did previously. Enjoy your day with Flutterby & Helen x (((hugs)))


----------



## Wirrallass

So far nothing exciting today apart from having an hours catchup telephone conversation with a friend - have taken a chance & hung washing out to dry - cooked my breakfast - hoovered all round - emptied the kitchen bin & put rubbish in the wheelie bin. That's where I am up to.


----------



## grovesy

Well despite the rain i walked to pharmacy to dispose of my used inhaler in thier recyling box, and buy more supplies of anti-histamines for me and my son. Read my library book Doctoring Data.


----------



## RobK

Got my suitecases out of the loft ready to pack for a holiday


----------



## Amigo

I had a nice lunch out with my OH then went for my appointment with the orthopaedic surgeon to see what they can do about my busted shoulder. Was upset to discover he's away for weeks and I got to see the specialist nurse. She's very good but can't give me any answers. The Head Physio did I give me some exercise ideas to ease the pain.


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> I had a nice lunch out with my OH then went for my appointment with the orthopaedic surgeon to see what they can do about my busted shoulder. Was upset to discover he's away for weeks and I got to see the specialist nurse. She's very good but can't give me any answers. The Head Physio did I give me some exercise ideas to ease the pain.


Sorry you did not get to the surgeon.


----------



## HOBIE

Been to work ? Outside in the nice warm weather


----------



## chaoticcar

Got wet (again)  !
CAROL


----------



## mikeyB

Woke up, got out of bed, dragged a comb across my head...


----------



## grovesy

Been for walk to collect the latest book i ordered from the Library, despite having a message Tuesday to say it was ready to collect, it was still in the box as the volunteer was still unpacking. We waited 30 years for a local library and it still feels like i live in the back of beyond. Instead of a densely populated area.


----------



## mikeyB

Good grief, a library _opening ?
_
How come that happened?


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Good grief, a library _opening ?
> _
> How come that happened?


It was already being built when cut backs happened. But it is run by volunteers and even they are not there on a Monday. It is an extension on the Parish Council building.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday I started on regenerating our garden.  Painted fence & removed all shingle from what will be the new decking area.  Today, that area will need levelling out & I can start laying the weed control mesh & the pallets that i'm using for the base.


----------



## grovesy

Already done a bit of gardening. I got bought a veg trug for Xmas from my friend, so i have just filled it up with compost. I have some kalette, purple sprouting broccoli and if room salad leaves seedlings that can be planted in it. Watered some plants in the greenhouse, turned around seedlings in heated progaator, when it gets warmer will pot some of them on.


----------



## Ljc

I'm waiting for the washing to finish going round and round in the machine so I can hang it up outside in this lovely if chilly sunshine. I'm also thinking seriously about taking the vacuum out for its exersize


----------



## Wirrallass

I got up - showered - dressed - put washing in the washing machine - had breakfast - hung washing out to dry on this glorious sunny day - would you believe it is 28C in my secluded back garden! quick flick with duster and hoovered all round - opened mothers day card from my younger daughter and present which is a new portable keyboard for my Tablet. Thats it so far.


----------



## grovesy

Over 30 degrees here but that is in my greenhouse.


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> I got up - showered - dressed - put washing in the washing machine - had breakfast - hung washing out to dry on this glorious sunny day - would you believe it is 28C in my secluded back garden! quick flick with duster and hoovered all round - opened mothers day card from my younger daughter and present which is a new portable keyboard for my Tablet. Thats it so far.



Good gracious...is this the Wirral somewhere in Southern Spain?


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Over 30 degrees here but that is in my greenhouse.


Temperature is rising quickly here - flippin heck (not sausages!) now it's 30C outside - Spring has arrived at last!


----------



## Wirrallass

@Amigo 
More like the Bahamas!


----------



## Wirrallass

30C

30C


----------



## Wirrallass

Blue skies - the sun & 'plane trails!


----------



## Amigo

Well it's now 16 degrees here and from what people are wearing you'd think it was the Bahamas!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Well it's now 16 degrees here and from what people are wearing you'd think it was the Bahamas!


It's amazing how a little sunshine lifts ones spirits & takes us out of our four walls - hope it gets warmer for you Amigo.


----------



## trophywench

I had to laugh this morning - went outside the front door to get something out of the motorhome and it was, quire  seriously, hot enough to practise naturism.

Pity about the main road and the bus stop, really!  I'd love to be able to move the house down the garden and turn it through 180 degrees !  we would have to build a highish wall next to the main road - and park in our back garden - but it could be worth it!  LOL


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Jen, but know fine well as soon as you got the kit off in the UK it would start snowing again!


----------



## grovesy

Lots of gardening today.


----------



## Ditto

Planted a Forsythia and a white Rose, they've been hanging about for days but doing okay. Quid each from the Pound Shop, bargains.  Almost killed me getting them in, hurty all over, agh I need the Fiery Jack. Beautiful day.

Watching The Wooden Horse now with Mum.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

The other half is in charge of all things domestic today, I'm having a day off


----------



## grovesy

Done more gardening but not as much as yesterday.


----------



## mikeyB

I will be watching OH drink red wine celebrating Mothers Day. She'll be drunk, I'll be sober which is always the best way round. A priest told me that once, I kid you not.


----------



## grovesy

Now done all the ironing.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> I will be watching OH drink red wine celebrating Mothers Day. She'll be drunk, I'll be sober which is always the best way round. A priest told me that once, I kid you not.




Excellent advice  I'm sure my OH would agree.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Still sorting out the garden.  It's a big job!  Got decking done today.  I've never laid decking before & I'm very proud of my work.  I'm now so stiff I can barely move!


----------



## pottersusan

Had a go at pyrography for the first time.


----------



## Andy HB

Cut the lawn.

First cut of the new year. Wasn't able to do it before today because it's been too wet (no, really! )


----------



## Ditto

I did the two mile round trip to my brother's house to do the bins, cat tray and wash up. He's been poorly and is having the District Nurse now he's out of hospital. A glorious day for walking.


----------



## Robin

pottersusan said:


> Had a go at pyrography for the first time.


Had to google that! Knew it would be something to do with burning, and it sounded dangerous! Hope there won't be tell tale scorch marks on you at the Southampton meet!
I went riding today, lovely sunshine, but a strong wind, couldn't decide what to wear, so opted for a teeshirt and a quilted gilet on top, and was just about right!


----------



## pottersusan

Robin said:


> Had to google that! Knew it would be something to do with burning, and it sounded dangerous! Hope there won't be tell tale scorch marks on you at the Southampton meet!
> I went riding today, lovely sunshine, but a strong wind, couldn't decide what to wear, so opted for a teeshirt and a quilted gilet on top, and was just about right!


I have a sweatshirt that says 'Mud slinging pyromaniac' on the back, which I think is a good description of a potter.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Over 30 degrees here but that is in my greenhouse.


Greenhouse sauna! You could sweat off a couple of pounds in there grovesy if you stay in there long enough!!  Make sure your bottled water is handy


----------



## Amigo

We've been doing out wardrobes in readiness for my chosen charity. There's enough to fill a shop at the moment including some very nice cocktail and cruise dresses which I'm not going to be wearing anytime soon (and are too big now I'm pleased to say!)  we are both shattered now!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I did the two mile round trip to my brother's house to do the bins, cat tray and wash up. He's been poorly and is having the District Nurse now he's out of hospital. A glorious day for walking.


2 miles - good for you Ditto - nice to see you're walking-exercise again - I know it's not easy for you  - but well done - will make a difference if you do that every day until & after your brother is well again. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> We've been doing out wardrobes in readiness for my chosen charity. There's enough to fill a shop at the moment including some very nice cocktail and cruise dresses which I'm not going to be wearing anytime soon (and are too big now I'm pleased to say!)  we are both shattered now!


It's great to chuck out clothes that are *too big *for you now isn't it? Well done for your weight loss Amigo x


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> It's great to chuck out clothes that are *too big *for you now isn't it? Well done for your weight loss Amigo x



My husband has emptied his wardrobe too and I still have another one to do (not all are too big and I'm ashamed to say some still have the label on!) I feel the need to have a major clutter cull at the moment  I could sell them but I'd rather give to a charity close to my heart.


----------



## Wirrallass

Got up  - did the usual hygiene routine - loaded the washing machine AGAIN (Where is all this washing coming from?) - had breakfast - walked to the corner shop to buy daily paper & to post a letter -  rang hospital to reschedule time of pre op assessment tomorrow - hung washing out to dry - had a late lunch - that's it so far. Later I will walk to the local shopping centre for a spot retail therapy - my jeans are too big for me now


----------



## sean penguin

well, there was the washing up, does that count?


----------



## Kaylz

Today I went through to the next town to sign on and bought my mum a cute little teddy bear mum keyring, got into trouble for it as she already got 4 presents on Mothers day lol, should have taken more money as saw a few rings I liked in the jewellers window although they do cost a fair bit, was tempted to go to the studio and see about a new tattoo but resisted that urge too x


----------



## grovesy

Well following my Retinal Screening first thing could only manage about 5 minutes in the garden to potter, even with sunglasses over my normal specs.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Well following my Retinal Screening first thing could only manage about 5 minutes in the garden to potter, even with sunglasses over my normal specs.


Yes grovesy those eye drops do sting a little  -  best to stay indoors for today or at least til later on - what was the result of your eye screening? Take care of those eyes of yours x


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Yes grovesy those eye drops do sting a little  -  best to stay indoors for today or at least til later on - what was the result of your eye screening? Take care of those eyes of yours x


I don't get the results straight away they come in the post. Mine are done through the screening service.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> I don't get the results straight away they come in the post. Mine are done through the screening service.


I've got my screening next week, why does it always happen on a bright sunny day?


----------



## Ljc

Nothing exciting. Given the Hoover an outing, washed the floors, polished that sort of thing.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> I've got my screening next week, why does it always happen on a bright sunny day?


Sods law. Though it was foggy when i went in and came out. Though by the time we got home the sun came out. For some reason mine is at least a month earlier than normal. I have also had my reminder from Specsavers for my annual eye test.


----------



## Manda1

Spent the day with a close friend and had a lovely catch up putting the world to rights and all thst . feeling much more positive now


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I've got my screening next week, why does it always happen on a bright sunny day?


Yes Sods law I'm afraid grovesy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've been decorating the lounge, am knackered lol!


----------



## Wirrallass

So to continue.....I walked 1/2mile to the shopping centre - mosied around the shops - didn't find the jeans I was looking for  -  met up with a friend for a coffee -  walked back home - I can't believe I've walked 1+ miles today!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Still sorting out the garden.  It's a big job!  Got decking done today.  I've never laid decking before & I'm very proud of my work.  I'm now so stiff I can barely move!


Hi. By 'eck Mark you laid the decking on your own? good on you - I'm well proud of my master chef


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Nothing exciting. Given the Hoover an outing, washed the floors, polished that sort of thing.


You sound a wee bit down Ljc - are you alright? x


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> You sound a wee bit down Ljc - are you alright? x


I'm fine thanks.  just don't like housework


----------



## SB2015

Finished weaving a silk scarf for a friend's 60th birthday on Thursday.
Hand dyed the yarns. I hope that she is as pleased with it as I am.
Next I shall weave one for myself.


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Finished weaving a silk scarf for a friend's 60th birthday on Thursday.
> Hand dyed the yarns. I hope that she is as pleased with it as I am.
> Next I shall weave one for myself.


That looks absolutely amazing SB so professional too  clever you. Have you been weaving long? Interesting hobby I would think. Well done you 

Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

SB2015 said:


> Finished weaving a silk scarf for a friend's 60th birthday on Thursday.
> Hand dyed the yarns. I hope that she is as pleased with it as I am.
> Next I shall weave one for myself.




That's very impressive, what a beautiful gift to make


----------



## Mark Parrott

Last night, noticed a pool of water in front of the dishwasher & washing machine.  Looks like one or the other is leaking.  This morning I pulled out the washing machine & cleared up all the water.  The dishwasher is integral, so didn't attempt to remove it.  I ran the dishwasher, but no leak.  Then ran the washing machine, but no leak!  Typical!
So, on to my next job.  Needed to extend the decking by a couple of feet.  Built small frame & screwed it to end of the larger frame & added the decking boards on top.  Quite proud of my work, considering i've never laid decking before.  Garden still looks like a building site.  Long way to go yet.


----------



## Lindarose

Well I'm about to go in to a new (to me) hairdressers and having something a bit radical done! Well that's the plan. I've said it before and chickened out at the last minute! This time I'm determined to go for it. Will let you know


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Well I'm about to go in to a new (to me) hairdressers and having something a bit radical done! Well that's the plan. I've said it before and chickened out at the last minute! This time I'm determined to go for it. Will let you know



Pictures please!


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> Finished weaving a silk scarf for a friend's 60th birthday on Thursday.
> Hand dyed the yarns. I hope that she is as pleased with it as I am.
> Next I shall weave one for myself.


Wow SB that's beautiful, orders taken? haha, today I've been taking it easy as somehow managed to twist my knee, just about to get tea started and just answered a call about a road traffic collision I've supposedly been in, told her I'd never been in an accident she said well it must be someone in your house told her nope then she hung up on me how rude x


----------



## Lindarose

Amigo said:


> Pictures please!
> It's done and quite short but pleased with it anyway. Have always hated cameras!


----------



## grovesy

Gardening and ironing.


----------



## mikeyB

Ive been arguing with patient transport who weren't best pleased when I said I had to take my folding scooter. They don't know how humiliating it is when you're sitting in a hospital waiting room and you need a wee. It folds down to large suitcase size, it's not a flipping Bentley.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## Ljc

mikeyB said:


> Ive been arguing with patient transport who weren't best pleased when I said I had to take my folding scooter. They don't know how humiliating it is when you're sitting in a hospital waiting room and you need a wee. It folds down to large suitcase size, it's not a flipping Bentley.
> 
> Sorry for the rant


I hope you got that sorted Mike


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Ive been arguing with patient transport who weren't best pleased when I said I had to take my folding scooter. They don't know how humiliating it is when you're sitting in a hospital waiting room and you need a wee. It folds down to large suitcase size, it's not a flipping Bentley.
> 
> Sorry for the rant


Rant away Mike - you tell em! Just who do they think they are?!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Last night, noticed a pool of water in front of the dishwasher & washing machine.  Looks like one or the other is leaking.  This morning I pulled out the washing machine & cleared up all the water.  The dishwasher is integral, so didn't attempt to remove it.  I ran the dishwasher, but no leak.  Then ran the washing machine, but no leak!  Typical!
> So, on to my next job.  Needed to extend the decking by a couple of feet.  Built small frame & screwed it to end of the larger frame & added the decking boards on top.  Quite proud of my work, considering i've never laid decking before.  Garden still looks like a building site.  Long way to go yet.


@Mark Parrott. You don't think the DF has visited you & left a wee message do you?!


----------



## Wirrallass

Not a lot so far  I need something to energise & motivate me to get cracking! Will catchup later!


----------



## mikeyB

I've ordered two new batteries for my electronic pipe, so I can vape and look thoughtful at the same time. Futile, I know, but it's good for a laugh when folk ask me for a light


----------



## SB2015

wirralass said:


> That looks absolutely amazing SB so professional too  clever you. Have you been weaving long? Interesting hobby I would think. Well done you
> 
> Dx Type 2 April 2016
> Metformin withdrawn
> Diet control and exercise only



I started weaving nine years ago, coincidentally the same time as I was diagnosed with T1.  It is a very absorbing activity and there has been an increased interest across a wider age profile.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Ive been arguing with patient transport who weren't best pleased when I said I had to take my folding scooter. They don't know how humiliating it is when you're sitting in a hospital waiting room and you need a wee. It folds down to large suitcase size, it's not a flipping Bentley.
> 
> Sorry for the rant


As I am a voluntary patient transport driver, we are told not to take any wheelchairs or walkers, which means finding a wheelchair for the patient at the hospital, which can be an absolute nightmare!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Still working on the garden.  Decking has had it's final layer of stain (slate coloured).  Wife has built a mini bar & just finishing building a planter, all made from old wooden pallets.


----------



## AJLang

Physio, mediation and relaxation exercises and reading a magazine. Followed by the bus into town to buy myself some Lush bath bombs. I'm now happily enjoying a tapas dish in town with a large glass of wine attempting to make progress with my book club book  I'm not sure what my plans are for the rest of the afternoon but today is a good day


----------



## Kaylz

Today I've made a quick sandwich, washed the lunch dishes, cleaned the worktops and currently sitting enjoying a cup of smooth caramel coffee and a couple of squares of Lindt 90%  x


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> I started weaving nine years ago, coincidentally the same time as I was diagnosed with T1.  It is a very absorbing activity and there has been an increased interest across a wider age profile.


Thank you for replying SB - so how long did it take you to weave that beautiful scarf? I am impressed that you dyed it yourself too. It might have been fortuitous that your hobby/activity coincided with your dx. I used to weave when I was a young girl and I loved it - I think I would consider taking that up again as another hobby - alongside flower arranging which I have enjoyed doing for many a long year!  x


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Physio, mediation and relaxation exercises and reading a magazine. Followed by the bus into town to buy myself some Lush bath bombs. I'm now happily enjoying a tapas dish in town with a large glass of wine attempting to make progress with my book club book  I'm not sure what my plans are for the rest of the afternoon but today is a good day


Hello AJ welcome back - you've been missed  - pleased to hear you're feeling better & having a good day enjoying your afternoon in town, take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Still working on the garden.  Decking has had it's final layer of stain (slate coloured).  Wife has built a mini bar & just finishing building a planter, all made from old wooden pallets.


Great, youre getting there slowly Mark - impressed with Mrs OH contribution. You'll have to post before and after photos when it's all completed


----------



## AJLang

wirralass said:


> Hello AJ welcome back - you've been missed  - pleased to hear you're feeling better & having a good day enjoying your afternoon in town, take care x


Thank you Wirralass x


----------



## Wirrallass

The usual morning routine - then hung two loads washing out to dry - sunny here today but keeping an eye on some grey clouds lurking above!  Walked to the corner shop to buy daily paper - had lunch - 30 mins on exercise bike 1&1/2 hours after lunch -  took more pics of my Camellia. That's it so far.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Planted a Forsythia and a white Rose, they've been hanging about for days but doing okay. Quid each from the Pound Shop, bargains.  Almost killed me getting them in, hurty all over, agh I need the Fiery Jack. Beautiful day.
> 
> Watching The Wooden Horse now with Mum.


The pound shop have some good bargains don't they  - I went into our local shop the other day & bought loads and the bill only came to £7.00!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I'm fine thanks.  just don't like housework


Me too x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> The usual morning routine - then hung two loads washing out to dry - sunny here today but keeping an eye on some grey clouds lurking above!  Walked to the corner shop to buy daily paper - had lunch - 30 mins on exercise bike 1&1/2 hours after lunch -  took more pics of my Camellia. That's it so far.


Lucky you it's been raining on and off all day here so no chance of getting the washing out haha, glimmer of sunshine for 5 minutes then raining again  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Lucky you it's been raining on and off all day here so no chance of getting the washing out haha, glimmer of sunshine for 5 minutes then raining again  x


Well the rain we've had hear for three days has obviously taken flight to your neck of the woods  - sorry K. x


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> The pound shop have some good bargains don't they  - I went into our local shop the other day & bought loads and the bill only came to £7.00!


I read yesterday that poundstore are going to sell clothing. God alone knows what, or which countries 10 year olds made it, but it should be interesting.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Still working on the garden.  Decking has had it's final layer of stain (slate coloured).  Wife has built a mini bar & just finishing building a planter, all made from old wooden pallets.



Ooo sounds like a party at yours then with your decking and mini bar Mark!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Well the rain we've had hear for three days has obviously taken flight to your neck of the woods  - sorry K. x


Haha that's quite alright WL as long as you didn't send it this way on purpose lol, I'm now trawling the net looking for a cheapish electric cooker, oh the joys  x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I read yesterday that poundstore are going to sell clothing. God alone knows what, or which countries 10 year olds made it, but it should be interesting.



Funnily enough, we have done the rounds of the £1 shops today (Hubbie was looking for something in particular and it wasn't my birthday present!) and we were discussing with the assistant how many items are now no longer a £1. A woman at the counter put back a handful of big chocolate bars which were £1.25! Pfft! they're trying to go upmarket or deceive us. Where's Trading Standards when you need them!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Here is the progress so far.  Popping out in a bit to get some white shingle to go between these units.  Should finish it off nicely.


----------



## Kaylz

Ohhhh very nice Mark good job  will look even better in the brighter weather though x


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Here is the progress so far.  Popping out in a bit to get some white shingle to go between these units.  Should finish it off nicely.
> View attachment 3133



All my favourite colours! Nice one Mark!


----------



## Kaylz

Guys stop talking about pound shops etc, I shouldn't be let loose in those kind of places, B&M and Home Bargains are the 2 worst places to let me near  lol x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Guys stop talking about pound shops etc, I shouldn't be let loose in those kind of places, B&M and Home Bargains are the 2 worst places to let me near  lol x



Me too Kaylz! Somehow a box of chocolate brazils jumped into my basket. I'll have to get Hubbie to suck all the chocolate off first!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Ohhhh very nice Mark good job  will look even better in the brighter weather though x


That black unit on the right is a planter, so once that's loaded up with colourful plants, should look great.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Me too Kaylz! Somehow a box of chocolate brazils jumped into my basket. I'll have to get Hubbie to suck all the chocolate off first!


What you get up to in your own home is your business.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> What you get up to in your own home is your business.



I did wonder who'd be first with that observation Mark. I half expected Mike to beat you to it! Lol


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I read yesterday that poundstore are going to sell clothing. God alone knows what, or which countries 10 year olds made it, but it should be interesting.


Not having a go at you Mike but you've touched a nerve here - poor little mites being used to make clothes etc or anything else for that matter is deplorable  - but I expect they need whatever money they can make to keep their families in food & a roof over their heads. Such a shame but that's the way it is. And so - back to the clothing - yes as you say it will be interesting.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Here is the progress so far.  Popping out in a bit to get some white shingle to go between these units.  Should finish it off nicely.
> View attachment 3133


Looking good there Mark - love the bright cheerful colours (as I hold my hand over my eyes!!) Only kidding Mark. The white shingle will as you say finish it off nicely, you have worked really hard there in between the opening hours of your kitchen! Well done you


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Guys stop talking about pound shops etc, I shouldn't be let loose in those kind of places, B&M and Home Bargains are the 2 worst places to let me near  lol x


Me too Kaylz! x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Funnily enough, we have done the rounds of the £1 shops today (Hubbie was looking for something in particular and it wasn't my birthday present!) and we were discussing with the assistant how many items are now no longer a £1. A woman at the counter put back a handful of big chocolate bars which were £1.25! Pfft! they're trying to go upmarket or deceive us. Where's Trading Standards when you need them!


I bought 2 umbrellas for £2.00 I'm always losing mine. If I want to lose them on purpose I can't- someone always comes running after me shouting hey missus you left your brolly in the shop!


----------



## grovesy

Bought some herbs from one of the  plant stalls in the town, and potted them up.been supermarket shopping.


----------



## Wirrallass

So ...I've  brought the washing in now - made meself a mug of MikeyB favourite cappuccino  - ( I keep promising myself to visit his café for a freebie breakfast ) I keep on missing the ferry tho.


grovesy said:


> Bought some herbs from one of the  plant stalls in the town, and potted them up.been supermarket shopping.


Snap grovesy - I've  bought a pot of fresh chives - usually I keep them on the kitchen window sill but think I'll repot & leave them in my small greenhouse til the weather is warmer. When the chives have grown on I will cut off half the stems & freeze them. What herbs did you buy?


----------



## SB2015

wirralass said:


> Thank you for replying SB - so how long did it take you to weave that beautiful scarf? I am impressed that you dyed it yourself too. It might have been fortuitous that your hobby/activity coincided with your dx. I used to weave when I was a young girl and I loved it - I think I would consider taking that up again as another hobby - alongside flower arranging which I have enjoyed doing for many a long year!  x


I made a warp long enough for three scarves (9metres).   It took me three days to do make the 9 separate warps and do the dyeing and overdyeing, another two to thread and dress the loom, and two days to weave.  I did wonder why I woke up the following day with very lots of aches in my legs then I remembered I wove solidly for about eight hours each day.  I am now weaving the final scarf for myself.  I haven't done that before, they have always been gifts.
How about a photo of one of your flower arrangements?


----------



## SB2015

Mark Parrott said:


> Here is the progress so far.  Popping out in a bit to get some white shingle to go between these units.  Should finish it off nicely.
> View attachment 3133


Well done to you both.  I like the colour choices.


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> So ...I've  brought the washing in now - made meself a mug of MikeyB favourite cappuccino  - ( I keep promising myself to visit his café for a freebie breakfast ) I keep on missing the ferry tho.
> 
> Snap grovesy - I've  bought a pot of fresh chives - usually I keep them on the kitchen window sill but think I'll repot & leave them in my small greenhouse til the weather is warmer. When the chives have grown on I will cut off half the stems & freeze them. What herbs did you buy?


They were a pack of 6 for £6,chives, mint, parsley, sage, thyme, and marjoram. Five have gone in terracotta pots in a metal ladder. The mint has gone in a separate deceptive pit next to the camellias.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> They were a pack of 6 for £6,chives, mint, parsley, sage, thyme, and marjoram. Five have gone in terracotta pots in a metal ladder. The mint has gone in a separate deceptive pit next to the camellias.[/QUOTE
> Good one grovesy putting the mint separately - the roots find their way into everything don't they - before I relocated here I had an old white square sink in the garden strategically placed & dug in between other plants in which I grew mint - i love the fragrance of it - nice with roast lamb. Mmm! Your ladder creation sounds like a good idea  sounds like you got a good bargain there with the herbs G.


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> I made a warp long enough for three scarves (9metres).   It took me three days to do make the 9 separate warps and do the dyeing and overdyeing, another two to thread and dress the loom, and two days to weave.  I did wonder why I woke up the following day with very lots of aches in my legs then I remembered I wove solidly for about eight hours each day.  I am now weaving the final scarf for myself.  I haven't done that before, they have always been gifts.
> How about a photo of one of your flower arrangements?


There's more to it than meets the eye then - so you deserve to make a scarf for yourself after being on your feet for 24hrs in total - please show it to us when it's finished - do you have to stand  - cant you sit at the loom? Or is that a silly question? I would show you a photo of one of my flower arrangements but not today I'm sorry SB- need to buy flowers then I will. Threw my last one out - couldn't keep it any longer - it was on its last  I will use my recuperation period after my surgery to make make one or two then will post - not worth doing beforehand it would be neglected. Take care x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> That black unit on the right is a planter, so once that's loaded up with colourful plants, should look great.


Yes I agree Mark - then you can both stand back and admire your hard efforts in making that area a pleasure to sit in. Proud of you.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Kaylz. Have you found a cooker on line yet?


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> @Kaylz. Have you found a cooker on line yet?


No unfortunately not WL, well not one we can afford anyway, just have to hope this one lasts a wee while yet, the rings keep blowing the fuse, but said ring that did it last night worked tonight and one that did it a few months ago works again so fingers crossed x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> No unfortunately not WL, well not one we can afford anyway, just have to hope this one lasts a wee while yet, the rings keep blowing the fuse, but said ring that did it last night worked tonight and one that did it a few months ago works again so fingers crossed x


It sounds like you have a temperamental cooker there K! Be careful hun. I renewed my cooker 12 months ago - the prices are increasing all the time.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> It sounds like you have a temperamental cooker there K! Be careful hun. I renewed my cooker 12 months ago - the prices are increasing all the time.


Very temperamental WL, veg can be chucked in the micro I know, and if need be my granddad stays like 30 seconds at most away up the brae, he's usually out at the weekend but I can see me one night having to use my keys and use his cooker haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, went to B&M for the white spur shingle, & they were sold out!  Will be looking online tonight to see if they have it in Homebase or B&Q.  Won't be as cheap, but B&M won't be getting any more in til sometime next week.  Bought some herbs though, & a couple of climbers.  Oh, & an incinerator.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Very temperamental WL, veg can be chucked in the micro I know, and if need be my granddad stays like 30 seconds at most away up the brae, he's usually out at the weekend but I can see me one night having to use my keys and use his cooker haha x


He won't mind tho will he? I'm sure he wouldn't see you starve. You sound a lot happier in yourself nowadays Kaylz I'm really pleased for you & its so good to see your chirpy posts again - that's how we like to see our Kaylz  xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, went to B&M for the white spur shingle, & they were sold out!  Will be looking online tonight to see if they have it in Homebase or B&Q.  Won't be as cheap, but B&M won't be getting any more in til sometime next week.  Bought some herbs though, & a couple of climbers.  Oh, & an incinerator.


Sounds like you enjoyed a spot of retail therapy there Mark - pity about the shingle tho - I believe in fate - you might just see some other shingle that takes your fancy from somewhere else who knows! Your planter will look great once you've filled it with plants - are you planting the climbers in there or are they to go on a wall?  Good luck anyway.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> He won't mind tho will he? I'm sure he wouldn't see you starve. You sound a lot happier in yourself nowadays Kaylz I'm really pleased for you & its so good to see your chirpy posts again - that's how we like to see our Kaylz  xxx


I should hope he wouldn't mind but he wasn't too happy last night when he thought the tea would have to be cooked up there again , I am much happier WL and thank you  I like being this way haha  xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I should hope he wouldn't mind but he wasn't too happy last night when he thought the tea would have to be cooked up there again , I am much happier WL and thank you  I like being this way haha  xxx


We like you being this way too xxx good for you xxx


----------



## grovesy

My Herbs.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> My Herbs.View attachment 3136


Grovesy oh I do like that  - you have been working hard - i love the ladder with your potted herbs - I can imagine what they will look like in say 4wks time & onwards - you have a lot going on in that part of your garden- I bet you can't wait for it to burst into colour  - lovely grovesy x


----------



## grovesy

Thank you it is quite colourful at the moment, I have just dug a cornus up from that spot. I have a Plum, Cherry , Pear tree in blossom at the moment.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Thank you it is quite colourful at the moment, I have just dug a cornus up from that spot. I have a Plum, Cherry , Pear tree in blossom at the moment.View attachment 3138 View attachment 3139 View attachment 3140


Lovely photos grovesy - thank you ...So plenty of - dare i say it - cherry & plum pies or jam?!! It's funny that you should post red tulips - I noticed something red in the corner of my garden today and on closer inspection found there were red tulips - I'd forgotten I'd planted bulbs there last year. I see gardening is one of your favourite pastimes too.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Sounds like you enjoyed a spot of retail therapy there Mark - pity about the shingle tho - I believe in fate - you might just see some other shingle that takes your fancy from somewhere else who knows! Your planter will look great once you've filled it with plants - are you planting the climbers in there or are they to go on a wall?  Good luck anyway.


The climbers are going in the planter.  Found some White Spar shingle at Wickes, so off to get that this morning.


----------



## grovesy

Well weather not total suitable to garden, done the sheds and greenhouse bits. Decided to do some dreaded housework, they only good thing is it registers as active minutes on my activity tracker.


----------



## Ditto

Gorgeous garden pics. Luv Tulips.

Yesterday I spent stealing son's black wheelie bin back from next door who haven't even moved in yet!  They took off his number stickers and painted their number on but didn't obliterate the outline of son's number plus that fact that his Pepsi bottle and salmon tin were still in there. Great start!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Well weather not total suitable to garden, done the sheds and greenhouse bits. Decided to do some dreaded housework, they only good thing is it registers as active minutes on my activity tracker.


I think its time that i should have an activity tracker -  where did you get yours please grovesy?


----------



## Kaylz

I'm so jealous that all of you seem to have beautiful gardens to get stuff done in  lol, although wouldn't be great for me had bad hay fever as a kid but grew put of it, don't know if having a garden full of beautiful flowers would start me sneezing away again, I've not done much today apart from make my lunch and a few coffee's oh and my ring sizer came in the post today so found out for my new engagement ring what size I am as my old one doesn't fit anymore  x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> I think its time that i should have an activity tracker -  where did you get yours please grovesy?


Not sure what grovesy has and I don't have one but I did a quick google search and found this, looks like quite a good deal 

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/aqu...0050569406b5&gclid=CLarpOChg9MCFUORGwodlY8EMQ

x


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> I think its time that i should have an activity tracker -  where did you get yours please grovesy?


Amazon.
Mine is a Garmin vivosmart hr, not cheap previously had a more basic Fitbit. Before that i used a pedometer that could be worn in a pocket aswell as on a waistband.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Not sure what grovesy has and I don't have one but I did a quick google search and found this, looks like quite a good deal
> 
> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/aqu...0050569406b5&gclid=CLarpOChg9MCFUORGwodlY8EMQ
> 
> x


Thank you Kaylz  - that's kind of you to go to the trouble of doing this for me  - now I know what a fitness tracker is I'll be buying one  - thanks again x


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Amazon.
> Mine is a Garmin vivosmart hr, not cheap previously had a more basic Fitbit. Before that i used a pedometer that could be worn in a pocket aswell as on a waistband.


Thank you Grovesy  - I'll take a look on Amazon to compare prices x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Thank you Kaylz  - that's kind of you to go to the trouble of doing this for me  - now I know what a fitness tracker is I'll be buying one  - thanks again x


No bother WL  x


----------



## grovesy

Been to buy some fleece fabric, some plants at one of the best garden centres in the area but is about 30 mins drive away. The shop for fabric is near by an aladins cave called the cheap shop.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I'm so jealous that all of you seem to have beautiful gardens to get stuff done in  lol, although wouldn't be great for me had bad hay fever as a kid but grew put of it, don't know if having a garden full of beautiful flowers would start me sneezing away again, I've not done much today apart from make my lunch and a few coffee's oh and my ring sizer came in the post today so found out for my new engagement ring what size I am as my old one doesn't fit anymore  x


That's a shame coz a lot of people glean much enjoyment from having a garden & reap rewards for their efforts into making them into their own  - I suffered with hayfever most of my life from a youngster until one year back in the 1970's my GP prescribed Piriton and I haven't suffered with sneezing hf since  dont know why, just lucky I guess - these days I'm more prone to strong sunlight which affects my eyes, makes them itchy  - better than sneezing all of the time! When that happens I take 10mg Loratadine which is also a antihistamine drug. I dont want to tempt providence on your part Kaylz and plz don't quote me but you could take a wee walk round a garden centre or park gardens to see if you're still allergic to pollen  - but that's up to you - I don't want to be seen to be giving you wrong advice!!! Having said that i think I know what your answer will be!!! Haha!!


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> That's a shame coz a lot of people glean much enjoyment from having a garden & reap rewards for their efforts into making them into their own  - I suffered with hayfever most of my life from a youngster until one year back in the 1970's my GP prescribed Piriton and I haven't suffered with sneezing hf since  dont know why, just lucky I guess - these days I'm more prone to strong sunlight which affects my eyes, makes them itchy  - better than sneezing all of the time! When that happens I take 10mg Loratadine which is also a antihistamine drug. I dont want to tempt providence on your part Kaylz and plz don't quote me but you could take a wee walk round a garden centre or park gardens to see if you're still allergic to pollen  - but that's up to you - I don't want to be seen to be giving you wrong advice!!! Having said that i think I know what your answer will be!!! Haha!!


The closest garden centre is a good few miles away and the people that work there are very stuck up so think I'll give it a miss, hopefully sometime soon this will be the new addition to my finger  what do you guys think? x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> The closest garden centre is a good few miles away and the people that work there are very stuck up so think I'll give it a miss, hopefully sometime soon this will be the new addition to my finger  what do you guys think? x


Lovely - that is one beautiful engagement ring Kaylz - thank you for sharing it with us......so when is the BIG DAY then? x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Lovely - that is one beautiful engagement ring Kaylz - thank you for sharing it with us......so when is the BIG DAY then? x


No date arranged yet WL, saving up a bit first , he's had to buy a new phone etc the past couple of months which wasn't a huge cost but anyway I don't want a huge wedding, not got much family so no point putting on something big on, smaller simpler events are my idea of heaven  lol xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> I'm so jealous that all of you seem to have beautiful gardens to get stuff done in  lol, although wouldn't be great for me had bad hay fever as a kid but grew put of it, don't know if having a garden full of beautiful flowers would start me sneezing away again, I've not done much today apart from make my lunch and a few coffee's oh and my ring sizer came in the post today so found out for my new engagement ring what size I am as my old one doesn't fit anymore  x


I suffer from a form that affects me all the year round but i have not let that stop  me doing the garden, even if i have a fist full of tissues whilst doing it at times. Though dare I say it is not too bad at the moment.


----------



## Wirrallass

What have I done today? Not as much as I'd planned  gloriously sunny  & warm here atm so have pruned a couple of shrubs  - brushed the path outside - washed lunch dishes - thinking, just thinking about taking down the lounge curtains to wash them - but generally having a lazy Saturday  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Nice ring Kaylz 

Today I've been with my eldest daughter to help her whilst my grandson had his first haircut, I was there to assist and keep him distracted with chocolate


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> I suffer from a form that affects me all the year round but i have not let that stop  me doing the garden, even if i have a fist full of tissues whilst doing it at times. Though dare I say it is not too bad at the moment.


That's good, I would probably just get on with it too but as I have no garden there's nothing to do x


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Nice ring Kaylz
> 
> Today I've been with my eldest daughter to help her whilst my grandson had his first haircut, I was there to assist and keep him distracted with chocolate


Thanks Lucy, did he behave well lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> That's good, I would probably just get on with it too but as I have no garden there's nothing to do x


Is there room on an outside window ledge to fix a window box on? You could grow herbs in it to compliment your lovely meals


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Thanks Lucy, did he behave well lol x




Not too bad for 14 months, we all survived and he's still got both his ears and eyes lol!


----------



## Amigo

I've been out for lunch with my husband and son and had a scoot round town. Bought some nice summery tee-shirts for my holiday and ingredients for tomorrow's lunch. Just managed to miss the rain too.

I have a minimalist garden which is just as well now as I couldn't do it with my joints being as bad as they are


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Is there room on an outside window to fix a window box on? You could grow herbs in it to compliment your lovely meals


Unfortunately not WL, the window sills are very narrow, and anything would get ruined when the council came round painting the windows or when up the stairs kid decides to start throwing things out the window again x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Plants & gravel in place.  And wine glass holders on the mini bar.  Oh, & Doris.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Plants & gravel in place.  And wine glass holders on the mini bar.  Oh, & Doris.
> View attachment 3146


Oh Doris is gorgeous  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Plants & gravel in place.  And wine glass holders on the mini bar.  Oh, & Doris.
> View attachment 3146


That's lovely Mark and so is Doris perched on the end of the planter! The dark background of your planter compliments the colourful pansies - and the turquoise wall behind compliments the black planter - very well thought out there M. Glad to see you found the gravel you wanted - very effective  Well done u & your OH.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> That's lovely Mark and so is Doris perched on the end of the planter! The dark background of your planter compliments the colourful pansies - and the turquoise wall behind compliments the black planter - very well thought out there M. Glad to see you found the gravel you wanted - very effective  Well done u & your OH.


The wife is responsible for the colours.  She likes her bold colours.  Luckily, I do too.


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> I've been out for lunch with my husband and son and had a scoot round town. Bought some nice summery tee-shirts for my holiday and ingredients for tomorrow's lunch. Just managed to miss the rain too.
> I have a minimalist garden which is just as well now as I couldn't do it with my joints being as bad as they are


@Amigo 
I thought for a minute you said you'd just missed the train!  Where are you going to for your holiday - anywhere exotic?


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately not WL, the window sills are very narrow, and anything would get ruined when the council came round painting the windows or when up the stairs kid decides to start throwing things out the window again x


Have you tried asking the council for a transfer K, even if it is to another flat?


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Have you tried asking the council for a transfer K, even if it is to another flat?


There's no houses empty in the town, all full of ee's if you get what I mean, OH was on the housing list for 3 years before he even got his first offer xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I'm so jealous that all of you seem to have beautiful gardens to get stuff done in  lol, although wouldn't be great for me had bad hay fever as a kid but grew put of it, don't know if having a garden full of beautiful flowers would start me sneezing away again, I've not done much today apart from make my lunch and a few coffee's oh and my ring sizer came in the post today so found out for my new engagement ring what size I am as my old one doesn't fit anymore  x


You could take up art - paint your own flowers on canvas - or how about water colours? I know.......you haven't got room for an easel! ....only kidding but I can vouch it's a nice hobby...& rewarding if you're happy with the end result xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> There's no houses empty in the town, all full of ee's if you get what I mean, OH was on the housing list for 3 years before he even got his first offer xx


That's bad news - but have you got your name on the waiting list anyhow?


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> You could take up art - paint your own flowers on canvas - or how about water colours? I know.......you haven't got room for an easel! ....only kidding but I can vouch it's a nice hobby...& rewarding if you're happy with the end result xx


I used to be quite into drawing but I haven't done any recently x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> That's bad news - but have you got your name on the waiting list anyhow?


No point WL I will be moving in with OH at somepoint, although I want him to put in for a move with a place without stairs inside the house x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I used to be quite into drawing but I haven't done any recently x


Perhaps now would be the right time for you to pick it up again K, have you ever used charcoal to draw with?


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> No point WL I will be moving in with OH at somepoint, although I want him to put in for a move with a place without stairs inside the house x



Wouldn't that be a flat or a bungalow?


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Perhaps now would be the right time for you to pick it up again K, have you ever used charcoal to draw with?


I did back in high school but not since then, might have a look for some online x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> No point WL I will be moving in with OH at somepoint, although I want him to put in for a move with a place without stairs inside the house x


But if there's no stairs in the house how on earth would you get to your bedroom - by fireman's pole????


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Wouldn't that be a flat or a bungalow?


Yes, although it is a flat he is in now, weird place you go through a closey, up an outside set of stairs, open his house door and there's a set of stairs inside, get to the top and the bedroom is on the left, living room on the right x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> But if there's no stairs in the house how on earth would you get to your bedroom - by fireman's pole????


I'm in a flat with no stairs, his flat is weird as I've just explained lol  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I did back in high school but not since then, might have a look for some online x


Good thinking Kaylz xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> I'm in a flat with no stairs, his flat is weird as I've just explained lol  x


So let me get this right - you live in a ground floor flat (without stairs) - and your OH lives in a weird flat with two flights of stairs! Now I get it!!!  You had me confused there for a minute! xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Yes, although it is a flat he is in now, weird place you go through a closey, up an outside set of stairs, open his house door and there's a set of stairs inside, get to the top and the bedroom is on the left, living room on the right x


Sounds like maisonette to me.


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> So let me get this right - you live in a ground floor flat (without stairs) - and your OH lives in a weird flat with two flights of stairs! Now I get it!!!  You had me confused there for a minute! xx


No I live in a middle flat with a closey with stairs that don't bother me, however stairs in the house do as I can be known for sleepwalking so not safe and I also worry OH has a seizure at the top them x


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> No I live in a middle flat with a closey with stairs that don't bother me, however stairs in the house do as I can be known for sleepwalking so not safe and I also worry OH has a seizure at the top them x


Oh I understand now sbout your concern re: stairs Kaylz!! - So all the stairs are on the outside of the building even for other flats yes? OK.  I think it was the word *closey* that caused the problem here for me (not being of Scottish intellect) - is that similar to what I would call a side entry between two buildings? xxx


----------



## Kaylz

Yes to our flats, there's a main entry door then 1 flat either side on the ground floor a flight of stairs then our doors either side then another set with the top flats at either side (sorry I keep forgetting when I come here not everyone will understand some of the words I use  so I do apologise) xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yes to our flats, there's a main entry door then 1 flat either side on the ground floor a flight of stairs then our doors either side then another set with the top flats at either side (sorry I keep forgetting when I come here not everyone will understand some of the words I use  so I do apologise) xxx


No need to apologise hun, we got there in the end even though we did go round the mulberry bush a few times to get there!! xxx


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> No need to apologise hun, we got there in the end even though we did go round the mulberry bush a few times to get there!! xxx


Trust me I'm more understandable here than I am face to face spending my life with a granddad that's Scottish and brought up on a farm since birth does me no favours when talking to English people haha xxx


----------



## Dave W

Planted two ultra-sonic moggie scarers in my freshly tilled veg bed that a local moggie has found to be an 5-star loo. Dug out some old spinach, prepared bed for sweet peas, fed blueberry bushes. Spoke gently to the toms, peppers and cucs in the greenhouse propagator; watered leek seedlings, beetroot, carrots and broad beans and lettuce in ploytunnel.
Then applied size to wall in living room so I can put up lining paper tomorrow.
Back's killing me, so off for a hot soak!


----------



## grovesy

Dave W said:


> Planted two ultra-sonic moggie scarers in my freshly tilled veg bed that a local moggie has found to be an 5-star loo. Dug out some old spinach, prepared bed for sweet peas, fed blueberry bushes. Spoke gently to the toms, peppers and cucs in the greenhouse propagator; watered leek seedlings, beetroot, carrots and broad beans and lettuce in ploytunnel.
> Then applied size to wall in living room so I can put up lining paper tomorrow.
> Back's killing me, so off for a hot soak!


Hope the moggie scarers work for you many of the gardens down my road have them but it does not seem to affect on the cats they still run past them as if they are not their.


----------



## Carolg

Dave W said:


> Planted two ultra-sonic moggie scarers in my freshly tilled veg bed that a local moggie has found to be an 5-star loo. Dug out some old spinach, prepared bed for sweet peas, fed blueberry bushes. Spoke gently to the toms, peppers and cucs in the greenhouse propagator; watered leek seedlings, beetroot, carrots and broad beans and lettuce in ploytunnel.
> Then applied size to wall in living room so I can put up lining paper tomorrow.
> Back's killing me, so off for a hot soak!


I saw a thing on tinternet about using plastic forks stuck in ground near plants to stop cats squatting to do their business. They don't like the jaggy bum bit.  Lol


----------



## Carolg

I went to garden centre with friend and bought a lovely swing with padded cushions and canopy. Hate fighting with sun parasol. It's even getting delivered free. 

Today, lazing in bed but going to have brekkie, housework, washing, gardening and seeing some of my family , then shopping for food. Sounds like a plan. Have a good day all


----------



## Lindarose

Morning 
We have to take fluffy to vets to have a mass of knots removed. Unfortunately not the first time. Her fur is so long and she won't tolerate brushing except in the areas she likes so once or twice a year she has to go through the nurse doing it. 
Then a visit into city with hubby. With all our dog walking and work we seldom get chance lately. So a nice stroll and coffee. Then daughter here for a Sunday roast later. Hopefully an enjoyable day


----------



## grovesy

Carolg said:


> I saw a thing on tinternet about using plastic forks stuck in ground near plants to stop cats squatting to do their business. They don't like the jaggy bum bit.  Lol


One of my nieghbours have even put the spikes you normally put on fences around a tree in his front garden, but the one around here don't in the gravel and everyone's lawn but their own.


----------



## grovesy

Well have given the greenhouse glass a clean. Washed the seed tray and pots.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been to car boot sale this morning.  Didn't buy anything, but it was nice to look around.  Wife bought some broaches to flog on eBay for a bit of cash.  Looked around a few DIY shops for patio furniture.  Saw a nice set in Homebase that we might get.  Also saw a lovely charcoal barbecue that is tempting.  Oh, and an inflatable hot tub.  This afternoon, must cut the grass.  We are losing the cats in it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon all! I Glorious day here - slept in late so made brunch - washed dishes - hoovered - then my elder daughter came over (she lives opposite to me) & helped me to remove the garden furniture cover so we could sit in the sun & have a catchup natter - and to arrange potted plants so I don't trip over the edge of the flagstones which I have a habit of doing!  Daughter's just left so I'm going to give the lounge a spring clean then prepare my dinner. That's it for now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lawn mowed.  Couldn't believe how wet the grass was underneath.  The mower kept clogging up, which was a pain.  Got stew in slow cooker.  Not really the weather for stew, but who cares.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Lawn mowed.  Couldn't believe how wet the grass was underneath.  The mower kept clogging up, which was a pain.  Got stew in slow cooker.  Not really the weather for stew, but who cares.


The lawn here is overgrown - but think I'll slice a few inches off it first with the shears before grandson mows it for me. I can eat stew in any weather come hail rain or shine


----------



## Bloden

I decimated the garden! I should really have been translating my glucose log into Spanish for Tuesday's appt with la Doctora Botas, but the sun came out.


----------



## Kaylz

Today so far I've had my mate Glenn round for an hour on his way back from Aberdeen, he bought me some new earphones  had to leave as he had a dentist appointment, went to put an egg on to boil, did the hoovering then made my lunch, now watching some tv, copying out some recipes and on here obviously lol x


----------



## grovesy

Today been to Home Bargains to stock up on some cleaning stuff, bin liners, Aldi to get a few bits as i was passing any way. Done an hours gardening, having lunch then back out to do more gardening. Have some tomatoe plants that need reporting into larger pots.


----------



## grovesy

Well went to greenhouse to turn the various tray of seedlings around , and was surprised the sun was trying to get out. Had to move a box of my used sizes of plants into one of the sheds to make room for plants. Potted up some cucumber and  tomatoe plants. Then transplanted some radish seedlings into the trug and border. Had repot some hellebore seedlings as birds had dug them out of tray, not sure who the culprit was but either the blackbirds or wood pigeons both are regular visitors. 
I then walked to the library to return some books. On the way back called at the Pharmacy to see if my prescription was in, but was just been delayed with so that is a walk for tomorrow.


----------



## pottersusan

Went to Weymouth on the bus The drivers of Weymouth are to be avoided)  to visit a shop who may sell some of my pottery. Had a large cup of coffee in Coffee#1 which was free 'cos my loyalty card was full


----------



## mikeyB

I've had a surprise. One of our legal advisers in court when I was a magistrate has just been given 10 years for historical sex abuse of a 9 year old girl. She's 54 now, and went to the police when he tried it on again. 

He's a father of four, and mainly did family court. It's never the ones you think of is it?


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Dog walk
Hair colour and cut
Picked up prescription from docs
Went to Next ( really shouldn't have done, but there was this handbag which had caught my eye.....)
Hung out washing and did about 1 hour of gardening
Picked up prescription from chemist
Just now thinking about what to have with the sea bass for dinner (purple sprouting broccoli, sugar snap peas and cauli in some form or other I think)


----------



## Amigo

Very busy day culminating in an appointment with my GP. Apparently I'm on the DIY option and have been left to make some important appointments and sort out what pneumonia vaccinations I need for my specific health condition by finding the definitive guidance! 

Bit of a shocker with the Learned Clerk's antics @mikeyB  Hope your appointments went well today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I spent an entertaining morning with a 10 year old from the estate who loves card making and painting. Her mother dropped her off with a grin and said have fun, which we did  The look of wonder on her face when I showed her my die cutter and produced loads of cut outs for her plus all the shapes she could make with my other crafting kit. Sent her home for lunch and like a bad penny she turned up at 2 pm with a thank you card and asked if she could come for a walk with both Milly and I this afternoon, so a detour was made to ask her mum first then off on a walk we went.
Unfortunately young A wants to do the same tomorrow


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, today I have so much to do but so little time!  Looks like it's going to be a nice day, though, so into the garden I will go.  Need to put a side panel on the decking (to finish it off) & take some junk down the tip.  Might try to do a bit of front garden tidying up too.  Still need to remove all old gravel from back garden, but can't see myself getting that done today.  Also need to get a gas bottle for the flame thrower to nuke the weeds.  Now that will be fun!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, side panel is now on decking.  It doesn't bounce anymore, which was the plan.  Also built a planter out of left over decking boards.  Really proud of it.  That's me done for the day.  Going to make lunch now.


----------



## grovesy

Did one load of washing and hung it on the line. Walked to Pharmacy for prescription, then into one stop for milk.Did a bit of gardening. Went out for lunch with ex colleague's. Came home to find the post man had delivered some begonia plug plants. So potted them up and potted on some other seedlings.


----------



## mikeyB

Today, I've had a pleasant day out sailing from Craignure to Oban and back again on the MV Coruisk (Coir Uisg). That was for a non-D hospital appointment lasting 10 minutes. Nice coffee, Sea like a millpond, but a bit breezy on deck for a vape. Nice fish, chips and mushy peas in Oban, with insulin ++.

A grand day out, I'd say.


----------



## New-journey

I picked up my oldest daughter age 26 from the station as she is home from London for a few days. She has a essay to write for her MA at LSE so she will be studying hard but I am plotting relaxing time with our favourite films and taking her out for brunch at the weekend.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Off to get our gas canister today for our flame thrower to nuke the weeds.  It's a beautiful day today.


----------



## grovesy

Gardening, washing, and walk to the library for me today. As it is a glorious day both loads of washing got dry on the line.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Trying to clear out/tidy spare room


----------



## mikeyB

I gave a mouthful of abuse at some t**t who'd parked so close to the front door of Spar that I couldn't get my wheelchair into the shop. It's not just me, a mother with a pushchair wouldn't be able to do it either.

Some people.

I normally park up outside, to be honest, because I have to keep walking even if it's a struggle, but it was just starting to rain and I didn't want a wet bum going home.


----------



## Stitch147

Got home early from my training course so took the opportunity to cut the grass in the back garden.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I'm a bit annoyed.  Got the gas canister today, went to attach the flame thrower & it's the wrong connection!  It doesn't fit!  Got to get a new hose with the right connections.


----------



## Carolg

Visited friend,. Hunted amazon for a greenhouse automatic vent opener....yep you've guessed, am getting a wee greenhouse, 10x8 feet, second hand but new to me. Just filling a wee space in my garden lol


----------



## Manda1

Went to town with my daughter to get some easter eggs for the grand children . .  had lunch in MacDonald's big mistake as BG didn't like that so went for a very long walk ... Tracked some family members down through fb who I haven't seen for over twenty five years and left a message as I was feeling nostalgic ... ( its my brother ) ... Now feeling nervous about outcome if indeed there is one x


----------



## Ditto

Took all my Statins back to the chemist and asked them to get rid. Need to see an actual doc and get them stopped as wasting money...


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Took all my Statins back to the chemist and asked them to get rid. Need to see an actual doc and get them stopped as wasting money...


I only request the medication I actually take or need on my repeat prescription. If you don't want why order.


----------



## mikeyB

Speaking of which, and conforming to the title of this thread, I went down to the surgery to collect medication. Creon for the pancreatitis, Asacol for the Ulcerative colitis, and Tramadol for the pain from my arthritic hip, worsened by the muscle wasting caused by the neuropathy. None relate to work, which I don't, nor diabetes.


----------



## Lindarose

I went and picked up my new car! It's another  Getz and same year as my old one,2006 but has only 24500 on clock whereas my old one has 105000! 
And it's blue instead of red. Hopefully I'll remember when looking for it in car park!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> I went and picked up my new car! It's another  Getz and same year as my old one,2006 but has only 24500 on clock whereas my old one has 105000!
> And it's blue instead of red. Hopefully I'll remember when looking for it in car park!



Oh nice Linda, happy new car! 

Hubbie bought me a lovely pendant today (early birthday present) to match a ring and bracelet so I'll look forward to wearing that tonight


----------



## grovesy

Went to town to meet my freind not done this for a couple of weeks as she was not well last week. Came home went shopping with other half. Then planted erysium plants i bought of gardening stall in high Street. Watered the plants in the greenhouse.Then sat with friend whilst she had a double glazing sales man visit.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lindarose said:


> I went and picked up my new car! It's another  Getz and same year as my old one,2006 but has only 24500 on clock whereas my old one has 105000!
> And it's blue instead of red. Hopefully I'll remember when looking for it in car park!


105000?  It was only just ran in!


----------



## Dave W

Sowed my first row of peas, hopefully they'll be ready to pick in mid to late June.


----------



## Ditto

grovesy said:


> I only request the medication I actually take or need on my repeat prescription. If you don't want why order.


I don't order, they come in an automatic dosette box weekly. I've tried to cancel the item with the receptionist but she says I have to see the doc...try getting an appointment round here at a time that suits and whilst looking after a dementia sufferer! Hassles. I will get that organised though as I can't bear the thought of the cost to the NHS. I hates waste. No doubt they'll be calling me in shortly to discuss my blood results so I'll tell him then. He'll shout. Agh.


----------



## AJLang

My OH started his holiday yesterday lunchtime so we got the bus into town and went to the pub. Then a 2.45 showing of the the film The Time of Our Lives where there was free bubbly because it was the opening of their second screen. It has reclining seats and a table between each pair of seats for our bottle of wine which was put in an ice bucket. Then afterwards we went to a lounge bar for more wine and a cheese platter. I'm really not sure why a feel a bit fragile this morning


----------



## Mark Parrott

Foggy start to the day, today, but beautiful sunshine now.  More gardening today, then off to a hospital appointment for my wife this afternoon.  She is having an injection in her shoulder to hopefully help with her pain.  Don't think she is looking forward to it.


----------



## grovesy

Foggy when i first got up but sunny now though it has not warmed up yet.


----------



## grovesy

I have washed dirty pots and seed trays, birdfeeders. Only managing to garden in half hour chunks today, as my aches and pains are really being a pain.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Back from the hospital now.  Wife's had injection & can't move her arm much, but that should improve.


----------



## grovesy

Hope it does the trick.


----------



## Ditto

I wasted fifteen quid on the National...my horsie was coming in first right up until the time it came in fourth.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I spent the afternoon pressure washing the walls of my elderly neighbours bungalow for her, ready for her sons to paint it.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> I wasted fifteen quid on the National...my horsie was coming in first right up until the time it came in fourth.


Daughter is £30 up, one of her horses came in 2nd ( the other fell at the first, but we don't talk about that!)


----------



## Robin

I had a nice day out in Southampton. I assume the retail therapy element counts as 'off topic', but was the forum meet Diabetes Related? It felt more like a social with diabetic undertones!


----------



## Steff

Robin said:


> Daughter is £30 up, one of her horses came in 2nd ( the other fell at the first, but we don't talk about that!)


Same here grr


----------



## Dave W

grovesy said:


> I have washed dirty pots and seed trays, birdfeeders. Only managing to garden in half hour chunks today, as my aches and pains are really being a pain.


I totally empathise Grovesy. I've felt just the same over the past few days. Today did quite a bit of work in short bursts during the morning and early afternoon and then gave in and sat in the sun and read a book and snoozed. I suspect my fatigue is in part due to a rotten cold I've developed, but am trying to cure now with medicinal alcohol


----------



## Mark Parrott

I lost on the National too.  Betted on 11 horses (total £19).  Most were doing well til the last minute but no placing for any of them.


----------



## Manda1

Yesterday I spent the day with my two daughters and three of my grandsons . we had lunch out and then took them to the park . the weather was beautiful. My daughter brought herself a cake from patisserie Valerie and I was well jealous x lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I may be a skinny bean now but fit I'm definitely not.  Still shovelling old gravel to clear the garden.  Managed four wheelbarrows full & now knackered.  Have barely dented the surface.


----------



## grovesy

Good luck.


----------



## Ljc

Had my breakfast and as it's Sunday it's the day I put out both our pills out for the week, I've just finished putting 140 pills in our pill boxes I could do with a brandy right now lol


----------



## Kaylz

Not done much today, will get the dinner made in a couple of hours, wash the dishes, clean the kitchen, watch telly for a bit, get tea done, then my dads coming through for his monthly visit so he's taking me to Asda so I can get some shopping, got such a long list haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever get time to relax.  We have made a U-turn on clearing the gravel.  We are now just going to level it off, cover with sand, then membrane it & lay the new plum slate on top.  As for other news, mum in law is down for Easter, ao need to sort her room out (it is full of unsold furniture from our failed business venture), fish pump needs cleaning out, dishes need washing (dishwasher given up the ghost) & bedroom telly has lost all channels for some reason, so aerial fiddling as well.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

So far the only thing i have done non diabetic/work (which i am unable to) related is load the dishwasher 

I am hoping to get started on either a new knitting or crochet project or make a start on learning to make jewellery (slowly starting).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> So far the only thing i have done non diabetic/work (which i am unable to) related is load the dishwasher
> 
> I am hoping to get started on either a new knitting or crochet project or make a start on learning to make jewellery (slowly starting).


Oh yeah, rub it in with your loading the dishwasher.  I could load mine but naff all will happen.


----------



## AJLang

I'm just about to finish potting 50 tomato seedlings. I never expected them all to successfully grow from seed. Goodness knows where I'm going to put them all when they've grown . I've also planted all of the seeds in a petits pois seed packet this morning. Yesterday I bet on nine bourses in the National each way. Thank goodness that one of my horses won because none of the others were placed. I ended up breaking even.


----------



## grovesy

Well did my usal morning routinue of sorting recycling into various bags, turned the seed trays and pots in the greenhouse, watered the plants in the greenhouse. Went to Asda with other half, the world and it's wife were there. Done abit of gardening.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh yeah, rub it in with your loading the dishwasher.  I could load mine but naff all will happen.



It's still my new toy lol, my 1st one and omg i have to say i should have had one years ago


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Yesterday I went to a party and drank wayyyy too much wine  today I am hanging and trying to hydrate my poor body with lots of tea, soon we are going to the mother in laws for alfresco dinner.


----------



## pottersusan

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> It's still my new toy lol, my 1st one and omg i have to say i should have had one years ago


I had to choose between a false tooth (that wouldn't be seen) and a dishwasher a few years ago... I chose the dishwasher


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I'm done for now.  Here is the nice bit of our garden.
 

And herr is what is still to do.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I'm done for now.  Here is the nice bit of our garden.
> View attachment 3187
> 
> And herr is what is still to do.
> View attachment 3188


Nice job Mark, it's coming along nicely. Might want to relax abit and enjoy some of the sun before it disappears


----------



## Mark Parrott

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Nice job Mark, it's coming along nicely. Might want to relax abit and enjoy some of the sun before it disappears


That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Mark Parrott said:


> That's what I'm doing.



Quite right to.

Well other than not managing to start any projects of the crafting variety yet (there is still time) i have managed to do dinner and relax while watching some of my favourite streamers on Twitch.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> That's what I'm doing.



Well, Mark, get off your backside and get down to Currys and get a new dishwasher. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Amigo

I've never used my dishwasher for over 6 yrs. They're such a nuisance to load and unload I'd rather just wash up!


----------



## mikeyB

You've never mentioned your Irish ancestry, Amigo.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Well, Mark, get off your backside and get down to Currys and get a new dishwasher. You know it makes sense.


Well, it's a bit complicated.  The dishwasher belongs to the landlord but it wasn't on the inventory when we got the house, so technically, he doesn't have to repair or replace it.  So if we decide to buy a new one, we would need his permission to get rid of the old one.  And he is on holiday at the moment.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, it's a bit complicated.  The dishwasher belongs to the landlord but it wasn't on the inventory when we got the house, so technically, he doesn't have to repair or replace it.  So if we decide to buy a new one, we would need his permission to get rid of the old one.  And he is on holiday at the moment.



If it's not on the inventory it surely doesn't exist Mark? Charge him storage for it!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> If it's not on the inventory it surely doesn't exist Mark? Charge him storage for it!


Hmmm, good point.  In fact if we left we could take the dishwasher & he couldn't stop us.  But it don't work so there's point.  We would rather have a new one as this one must be at least 20 years old.


----------



## Ditto

Spent some time in the garden with daughter's tortoise...it keeps trying to get out.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Made some gluten free bread this morning, walked Milly morning and afternoon cut the lawns for neighbour and my own then had a snooze as very tired.


----------



## Kaylz

Not surprised your tired @Pumper_Sue sounds like you've had a busy day, well deserved snooze me thinks , well that's me back from Asda, £15 lighter haha, even treated myself to some smoked salmon to have with my cream cheese for lunch tomorrow  get me I feel like I'm turning all posh over a bit of salmon lol x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Not surprised your tired @Pumper_Sue sounds like you've had a busy day, well deserved snooze me thinks , well that's me back from Asda, £15 lighter haha, even treated myself to some smoked salmon to have with my cream cheese for lunch tomorrow  get me I feel like I'm turning all posh over a bit of salmon lol x



You did well getting out of there only spending £15 and buying smoked salmon Kaylz. I think I'm doing well if I spend under £120 in the Asda (even when I only go in for a loaf!)


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> You did well getting out of there only spending £15 and buying smoked salmon Kaylz. I think I'm doing well if I spend under £120 in the Asda (even when I only go in for a loaf!)


Sorry Amigo that really made me LOL  I only bought 2 boxes of granola, a pot of soup, 2 snack pots of cashews, a bit of cheddar with pickled onion and chives and the salmon, oh and the clotted cream shortbread fingers that must have leaped in there all by themselves , they didn't even have any of my Skyr so will have to get that at Tesco tomorrow, was only getting it at Asda as was 50p cheaper for 2 pots haha x


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Kaylz said:


> Not surprised your tired @Pumper_Sue sounds like you've had a busy day, well deserved snooze me thinks , well that's me back from Asda, £15 lighter haha, even treated myself to some smoked salmon to have with my cream cheese for lunch tomorrow  get me I feel like I'm turning all posh over a bit of salmon lol x


The bread was easy just put the ingredients in the bread maker and left it to it's own devices. Obviously had to sample the delights once cooked


----------



## Stitch147

Finally caught up with all my holiday washing yesterday!


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Finally caught up with all my holiday washing yesterday!


I don't mind the washing it is the ironing I don't like.


----------



## Stitch147

grovesy said:


> I don't mind the washing it is the ironing I don't like.


I try not to iron if I can help it!


----------



## Kaylz

Pumper_Sue said:


> The bread was easy just put the ingredients in the bread maker and left it to it's own devices. Obviously had to sample the delights once cooked


Completely understandable  hope you enjoyed your sample  and enjoy the rest  x


----------



## Stitch147

Had my dental consultation for sedation. Went for a 10 mile training walk ready for doing the moonwalk in may.


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 have you started decorating the bra yet? lol, well today I went through to the other town popped into boots to grab a Fastclix just incase, hunted the shops for nature valley protein bars but nowhere had them , went to my appointment came home and had my lunch then sat and watched telly for a bit before getting tea done  OH did all the dishes so bonus lol x


----------



## grovesy

Walked to the Library. Did a little bit of gardening. Went to Chiropractor, then wondered why the same lunch I had yesterday pushed my sugars higher today, then realsied the Chiropractor treatment was more extensive than normal due to many aches and pains.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Stitch147 have you started decorating the bra yet? lol, well today I went through to the other town popped into boots to grab a Fastclix just incase, hunted the shops for nature valley protein bars but nowhere had them , went to my appointment came home and had my lunch then sat and watched telly for a bit before getting tea done  OH did all the dishes so bonus lol x



They have the protein bars in Asda next time you're there Kaylz.


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> @Stitch147 have you started decorating the bra yet? lol, well today I went through to the other town popped into boots to grab a Fastclix just incase, hunted the shops for nature valley protein bars but nowhere had them , went to my appointment came home and had my lunch then sat and watched telly for a bit before getting tea done  OH did all the dishes so bonus lol x


Hi Kaylz, Ive ordered bits and bobs from Amazon, so hoping to decorate bra at the weekend. I'll post up a pic when its done. I get the nature valley protein bars from Tesco.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Kaylz, Ive ordered bits and bobs from Amazon, so hoping to decorate bra at the weekend. I'll post up a pic when its done. I get the nature valley protein bars from Tesco.


I tried the Tesco unfortunately they don't stock them and that's the only supermarket near here, I will just have to wait until my dad takes me to Asda again haha, have fun being creative  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Yesterday (Wednesday) we always do a pub quiz, and our team won last night!!! Woohoo!!! It helped that there was a round of 5 questions on Disney!!! So that's £50 towards dinner before next weeks quiz.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday, painted shed, even though we are planning to replace it, it looked ugly next to our improving garden.  Tidied kitchen & emptied kitchen bins, did shopping, did a tip run & put washed clothes away.  Today, need to do a general tidy up & get mum in law's room ready for her this weekend.


----------



## Stitch147

I'm in the office (but not much work is going on!) im looking for bits a pieces to do costumes ready for doing the 2 runs in Disneyland Paris in September.


----------



## RobK

Just back from a trip to Southern Germany and now stripping the kitchen out ready for a new one to be installed, Am I the only one who finds way out of date stuff at the back of the larder!


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday I got fed up of the mother just shoving things into the kitchen cupboards and never clearing them out so I decided to do it then she came through and said 'I've been thinking about doing that for a while' so binned stuff out of there and cleaned the shelves as an out of date bag of flour had been leaking, cleaned the coffee jars that had been storing marshmallows and macaroni in for god knows how long, had my lunch, checked my phone had 2 missed calls from the OH had an awful feeling but he said it was just to say he had to get the bus home from work so would be late, then he came home and confirmed that awful feeling that I'd had was correct and that his gran had passed away  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry to hear that Kaylz. xx


----------



## grovesy

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday I got fed up of the mother just shoving things into the kitchen cupboards and never clearing them out so I decided to do it then she came through and said 'I've been thinking about doing that for a while' so binned stuff out of there and cleaned the shelves as an out of date bag of flour had been leaking, cleaned the coffee jars that had been storing marshmallows and macaroni in for god knows how long, had my lunch, checked my phone had 2 missed calls from the OH had an awful feeling but he said it was just to say he had to get the bus home from work so would be late, then he came home and confirmed that awful feeling that I'd had was correct and that his gran had passed away  xx


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## grovesy

Well been to the town to meet my freind as we normal meet Friday and tomorrow is Bank Holiday, so meet today.
Going to ring my GP secretary for refferal letter for Orthopaedic Surgeon, and ring the Surgeons Secretary for a consultation.Also got some plants just arrived in post so will pot them up.


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys, we were expecting it soon but still a shock, today so far I've made lunch and answered 2 calls, one about a supposed accident and the other about a supposed debt, at least this time when I told them I hadn't had an accident and I didn't have debt they listened, apologised and said have a good day usually they argue with me then hang up x


----------



## Stitch147

Got home from work to find that the bits I ordered for bra decorating had turned up. Hopefully I'll get some time over the weekend to start decorating ready for the moonwalk in 4 weeks.


----------



## Ditto

I read a lot and fed the cat.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

We all went for a long walk along the river bank early this evening, which was very pleasant


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday I got fed up of the mother just shoving things into the kitchen cupboards and never clearing them out so I decided to do it then she came through and said 'I've been thinking about doing that for a while' so binned stuff out of there and cleaned the shelves as an out of date bag of flour had been leaking, cleaned the coffee jars that had been storing marshmallows and macaroni in for god knows how long, had my lunch, checked my phone had 2 missed calls from the OH had an awful feeling but he said it was just to say he had to get the bus home from work so would be late, then he came home and confirmed that awful feeling that I'd had was correct and that his gran had passed away  xx



Condolences to you all


----------



## Dave W

Started packing for a trip to Barra in the Outer Hebrides. Have booked a cottage overlooking the runway on the beach and the beach is great for cockles so have been 'googling' for how to cook cockles. Barra is tiny and only 8 miles long by 5 wide and the most westerly inhabited island in the UK. Takes a four hour ferry trip to get there and that's assuming the ferry is running and not postponed/cancelled due to winds and high seas.


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Condolences to you all


Thanks Lucy, busy week for me next week, DSN appointment on Tuesday, funeral on Wednesday and the nurse on Thursday x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sorry to hear of your loss, @Kaylz.
Today, we are off to buy a new rug.  Just hope the cats don't wee on this one.  I don't get it.  We have 1 cat that for some reason as started weeing on the rug, despite the fact she spends most of her time outside.


----------



## grovesy

Potted on about a dozen thanks plants. 
Been to Sainsburys, was a bit busy for my liking.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Yesterday I got fed up of the mother just shoving things into the kitchen cupboards and never clearing them out so I decided to do it then she came through and said 'I've been thinking about doing that for a while' so binned stuff out of there and cleaned the shelves as an out of date bag of flour had been leaking, cleaned the coffee jars that had been storing marshmallows and macaroni in for god knows how long, had my lunch, checked my phone had 2 missed calls from the OH had an awful feeling but he said it was just to say he had to get the bus home from work so would be late, then he came home and confirmed that awful feeling that I'd had was correct and that his gran had passed away  xx


So sorry to hear your sad news Kaylz, my thoughts are with you all, take care K, xxx


----------



## Stitch147

Been food shopping and then went to camping and general to get gas bottle refilled and pick up some other bits for camping. Now off to meet a friend for lunch then off to cinema to watch Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## trophywench

Entertained youngest sproglet for a bit, she's 5 today and her mum bought her a new baby with a pushchair so we had to play with that for a while.  Then I got down on my hands and knees and washed the wall tile adhesive and grout off the floor tiles up the corner where the loo goes so Pete can grout that bit of the floor - and get the loo in asap.  Can cope pretty well being dirty LOL - but being bogless is rather difficult.

Luckily the motorhome is stored on the drive - so we can flit back and forth to the bathroom in there as necessary - and sorry, TMI overnight, we bucket and chuck it.  This family between us have owned up to 3 Porta Pottis at times.  When we need one in the house - of course, none of us has one any more!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

My eldest daughter and my grandson have been visiting, it's her birthday, no cake was involved as she's not a cake lover!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I was in Tesco's amused at the last minute egg hunters.  I say hunters, as there weren't many Easter eggs left.  The aisle was totally raided.  I saw three types.  Cream Egg, Lion Bar & Finger of Fudge ones.  We also popped to Homebase & bought a new rug.  And I had a McTasty at Maccy D's.  First McDonalds visit for a year.


----------



## Kaylz

Haven't done much at all today, had a banging headache most of the day  x


----------



## Stitch147

Shopping, lunch, cinema, then a naughty ice cream at Sprinkle's!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I've just read a letter inviting me to Oban hospital for a gastroscopy on May 2. That's def not diabetes or work related.


----------



## Wirrallass

.......and I've done sod all so far


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

wirralass said:


> .......and I've done sod all so far




Same here


----------



## Kaylz

Me too @wirralass lol, my OH went through to the next town to get some new clothes for the funeral, he knew what trousers I was after so that wasn't a problem however he came back with 3 white tops for me as he wasn't sure I'd like the first one he picked, he popped out and when he came back I had one of them out the bag and asked if that was his first choice, I was so happy when he said yes as I LOVE it and I would have picked it myself so good job done by him  x


----------



## grovesy

Done a bit of potting on tomatoes , gerinium, and cumber plants , and pricking out french marigold seedlings. That was in the greenhouse . Went to retail park with other half he bought a bike, got a spare pricker and drums in Boots, had to pay for them as thier Advantage Card system was playing up and the assistant said i did not have enough points, i am sure i did.


----------



## AJLang

Been to the farm shop and garden centre, weeded the onion bed and made home made strawberry ice cream for the first time. Plus pre-ordered the Kindle book 'Option B' by Sheryl Sandberg and a chick lit book. Plans for the rest of the day include making brioche dough for the first time, meditation/relaxation and watching Dr Who.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Been to the farm shop and garden centre, weeded the onion bed and made home made strawberry ice cream for the first time. Plus pre-ordered the Kindle book 'Option B' by Sheryl Sandberg and a chick lit book. Plans for the rest of the day include making brioche dough for the first time, meditation/relaxation and watching Dr Who.


Nice to see you here again AJ  - you're having a busy day today aren't you - and good for you for making ice cream and brioch dough for the first time - I absolutely adore brioche swirls - the choccy ones! What time is tea  - I'll bring the wafers & chocolate  Enjoy meditating & relaxing  - you deserve this at least for your hard work today Wishing you a happy painfree Easter weekend xxx
WL


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Wirralass. I look forward to seeing you with the chocolate and wafers  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Done a bit of potting on tomatoes , gerinium, and cumber plants , and pricking out french marigold seedlings. That was in the greenhouse . Went to retail park with other half he bought a bike, got a spare pricker and drums in Boots, had to pay for them as thier Advantage Card system was playing up and the assistant said i did not have enough points, i am sure i did.


By the sound of it grovesy your garden is going to look fantastic when at its best - lots of home grown salad stuff too and herbs, very nice  - oh and keep your Boots receipt  - they'll add your points on to your card next time you go in. Take care xxx
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> By the sound of it grovesy your garden is going to look fantastic when at its best - lots of home grown salad stuff too and herbs, very nice  - oh and keep your Boots receipt  - they'll add your points on to your card next time you go in. Take care xxx
> WL


I am hoping it will look good.
The points were on the reciept from today i want to use my points for the purchase.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Thank you Wirralass. I look forward to seeing you with the chocolate and wafers  xx


Perhaps we'll meet each other one day at one of the forum members meet?


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I am hoping it will look good.
> The points were on the reciept from today i want to use my points for the purchase.


I know  - such a pain, today of all days  - not on is it? x


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang and @wirralass can I come too  I have bars of caramel, milk, 60 0dd%, 72%, 75% and a bar of 90% I could come along with plenty for us all  and I have a bottle of vodka in the fridge too, sorry ladies I don't do wine  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I'm done for now.  Here is the nice bit of our garden.
> View attachment 3187
> I'm very impressed Mark & your OH  - lovely spot to sit during warm summer evenings with a glass or two of whatever takes your fancy  - well done to both of you - it was worth all the hard effort in the end wasn't it  - bet you're chuffed to bits and rightly so too  x
> WL
> 
> And herr is what is still to do.
> View attachment 3188


Well you've certainly got your work cut out there Mark  - please don't run yourself into the ground - so to speak!!! nice and easy does it x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> It's still my new toy lol, my 1st one and omg i have to say i should have had one years ago


Just catching up on this thread  - if it's a new dishwasher then can I give you a tip Mrs Mad Ronun that was given to me when I bought a new washing machine  - polish it with car polish straight away  - it prevents the outer casing from going rusty x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> @AJLang and @wirralass can I come too  I have bars of caramel, milk, 60 0dd%, 72%, 75% and a bar of 90% I could come along with plenty for us all  and I have a bottle of vodka in the fridge too, sorry ladies I don't do wine  xx


Sounds good to me Kaylz  x


----------



## Wirrallass

.....still sod all!


----------



## Kaylz

There's only 1 bar of 75% left but you 2 can fight between you for it as I just had one  surprisingly the highest one only has 14g carbs per bar so it's not too bad lol xx


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> @AJLang and @wirralass can I come too  I have bars of caramel, milk, 60 0dd%, 72%, 75% and a bar of 90% I could come along with plenty for us all  and I have a bottle of vodka in the fridge too, sorry ladies I don't do wine  xx


Of course you can join us even if you are already eating the chocolate  Vodka is good for me


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Of course you can join us even if you are already eating the chocolate  Vodka is good for me


Even if it's not good for us. as it's clear we could just pretend it was water  and there's about 16 bars of chocolate although I might get hungry on my journey  x


----------



## AJLang

Yep it's definitely water  see you soon


----------



## Wirrallass

We're a crazy lot of D's aren't we  - but if a bit of humour gets us by then there's no harm  is there?!! xxx


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> We're a crazy lot of D's aren't we  - but if a bit of humour gets us by then there's no harm  is there?!! xxx


None whatsoever  so lets get going WL AJ's waiting on supplies  xx


----------



## Stitch147

I spent almost 6 hours laying on my front getting a new tattoo done!


----------



## grovesy

My you are patient.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

That must've hurt


----------



## Dave W

Packed the car ready for an early departure to catch a ferry at Oban for the island of Barra in the 'Utter' Hebrides. Lifted a couple of leeks and carrots and spinach and chard to take with us, will grab a lettuce in the morning.
Have come to the conclusion that packing 10 or 15 years ago was much simpler as it didn't involve sorting out multiple leads for phones, kindles and computers!
Looked up recipes for cockles as we'll be staying almost on the beach runway which is a very productive cockle beach


----------



## grovesy

Dave W said:


> Packed the car ready for an early departure to catch a ferry at Oban for the island of Barra in the 'Utter' Hebrides. Lifted a couple of leeks and carrots and spinach and chard to take with us, will grab a lettuce in the morning.
> Have come to the conclusion that packing 10 or 15 years ago was much simpler as it didn't involve sorting out multiple leads for phones, kindles and computers!
> Looked up recipes for cockles as we'll be staying almost on the beach runway which is a very productive cockle beach


Have a good trip.


----------



## Stitch147

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> That must've hurt


It was number 32 so I'm used to getting tattooed now. My shoulders and back hurt more from laying still.


----------



## Stitch147

Dave W said:


> Packed the car ready for an early departure to catch a ferry at Oban for the island of Barra in the 'Utter' Hebrides. Lifted a couple of leeks and carrots and spinach and chard to take with us, will grab a lettuce in the morning.
> Have come to the conclusion that packing 10 or 15 years ago was much simpler as it didn't involve sorting out multiple leads for phones, kindles and computers!
> Looked up recipes for cockles as we'll be staying almost on the beach runway which is a very productive cockle beach


Enjoy.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> It was number 32 so I'm used to getting tattooed now. My shoulders and back hurt more from laying still.


I am not suprised. I don't think i could lie still i am a bit of a fidget.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Stitch147 said:


> It was number 32 so I'm used to getting tattooed now. My shoulders and back hurt more from laying still.




32 wow!! I'm impressed


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 WOW I love it well smart  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Dave W said:


> Packed the car ready for an early departure to catch a ferry at Oban for the island of Barra in the 'Utter' Hebrides. Lifted a couple of leeks and carrots and spinach and chard to take with us, will grab a lettuce in the morning.
> Have come to the conclusion that packing 10 or 15 years ago was much simpler as it didn't involve sorting out multiple leads for phones, kindles and computers!
> Looked up recipes for cockles as we'll be staying almost on the beach runway which is a very productive cockle beach




That sounds lovely, have a good time!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> I spent almost 6 hours laying on my front getting a new tattoo done!
> View attachment 3207



Nice piece of artwork there Stitch!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, today has been one of those days.  Washing machine played up.  Came up with error F05.  So. googled it to find it meant either a blockage in waste pipe or broken pump.  Unscrewed filter from front & water poured out all over the kitchen floor!  It's impossible to put a bowl underneath as the filter is too close to the floor, so was mopping it up with all the teatowels we could find.  Took the waste pipe off & more water poured out!  Filled the waste pipe with drain unblocker stuff & wriggled it about a lot.  Plugged it back in, ran a quick program & now all seems fine.  And the dishwasher has started working again, so it must've been the blockage that was the problem there too!  Also done a tip run & made a chocolate cheesecake for the weekend.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, today has been one of those days.  Washing machine played up.  Came up with error F05.  So. googled it to find it meant either a blockage in waste pipe or broken pump.  Unscrewed filter from front & water poured out all over the kitchen floor!  It's impossible to put a bowl underneath as the filter is too close to the floor, so was mopping it up with all the teatowels we could find.  Took the waste pipe off & more water poured out!  Filled the waste pipe with drain unblocker stuff & wriggled it about a lot.  Plugged it back in, ran a quick program & now all seems fine.  And the dishwasher has started working again, so it must've been the blockage that was the problem there too!  Also done a tip run & made a chocolate cheesecake for the weekend.



You sound very handy to have found the house Mark. Chocolate cheesecake you say....yum!


----------



## Wirrallass

Dave W said:


> Packed the car ready for an early departure to catch a ferry at Oban for the island of Barra in the 'Utter' Hebrides. Lifted a couple of leeks and carrots and spinach and chard to take with us, will grab a lettuce in the morning.
> Have come to the conclusion that packing 10 or 15 years ago was much simpler as it didn't involve sorting out multiple leads for phones, kindles and computers!
> Looked up recipes for cockles as we'll be staying almost on the beach runway which is a very productive cockle beach


Have a safe journey Dave and enjoy your Barra holiday  - come back refreshed & ready to tackle whatever is thrown at you, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, today has been one of those days.  Washing machine played up.  Came up with error F05.  So. googled it to find it meant either a blockage in waste pipe or broken pump.  Unscrewed filter from front & water poured out all over the kitchen floor!  It's impossible to put a bowl underneath as the filter is too close to the floor, so was mopping it up with all the teatowels we could find.  Took the waste pipe off & more water poured out!  Filled the waste pipe with drain unblocker stuff & wriggled it about a lot.  Plugged it back in, ran a quick program & now all seems fine.  And the dishwasher has started working again, so it must've been the blockage that was the problem there too!  Also done a tip run & made a chocolate cheesecake for the weekend.


Jack of all trades but master of none eh Mark? Good on you for sussing out the problem  - patience is a virtue  - well done you  - I rather fancy a slice or two of your choccy cheesecake  Enjoy a quiet evening relaxing x


----------



## Dusty48

I cooked and did chores and ,after diabetes related searches online,and my newly established daily walk, I finally had time for my life's passion,reading.A mere hour today so far,normally it would be 2 or 3 at least. I even cook with a  book in one hand while stirring the pan with the other!. :0)
I also run a book group for fellow reading addicts online. I have been so shocked about the recent diabetes diagnosis I havent even had the chance to tell my friends the bad news. So it is going to impinge even on my beloved hobby. Sheesh!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Besides the normal (if there is such a thing) dog walks I've made a couple of cards for different people and also been to visit my mother as someone had kindly given her two dozen new laid eggs which she would struggle to use, obviously I didn't mind


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Jack of all trades but master of none eh Mark? Good on you for sussing out the problem  - patience is a virtue  - well done you  - I rather fancy a slice or two of your choccy cheesecake  Enjoy a quiet evening relaxing x


Forgot to mention that I pulled the dishwasher out to mop up the water & forgot to unplug it.  It has a very short lead & I managed to rip the lead out of the dishwasher!  I had to remove the back of the dishwasher to reconnect it.


----------



## Stitch147

We're off soon to help out at the Wibblers brewery Tap Room.


----------



## grovesy

I have washed all the dirty seed trays and plant pots that have stacked up over the last week. Turned around all the trays in the greenhouse, and watered my various pots out on shelves. Now having a cuppa.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Off to Peterborough in a mo to pick up mum in law.  She is staying for a couple of days then she is off to Spain for 10 days.  We aren't, unfortunately.


----------



## Ditto

I cleaned out the hamsters. I do lead an exciting life...


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've mainly been sleeping


----------



## Kaylz

Wish I could @Lucy Honeychurch I feel so tired and its getting me down  not done much today, made lunch catching up on bgt just now and away to get tea started soon x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Wish I could @Lucy Honeychurch I feel so tired and its getting me down  not done much today, made lunch catching up on bgt just now and away to get tea started soon x




Lack of sleep and feeling tired is awful  I actually sleep better in the day than at night (just as well with my job), as long as OH has taken the kids out


----------



## grovesy

Potted on my plants and made more pot washing. Then emptied the iron basket, but there will be more later as there is plenty more on the washing line.


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Lack of sleep and feeling tired is awful  I actually sleep better in the day than at night (just as well with my job), as long as OH has taken the kids out


I could sleep for hours before then when I started insulin that's it I toss and turn for 1-2 hours finally get to sleep then wake up a dozen times due to crazy dreams, I remember a few years back when I had trouble sleeping for about a week and I started feeling sick I was that tired thankfully I don't feel that bad, might try and treat myself to an extra hour at some point but wont be this week as I'm so busy  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Lack of sleep and feeling tired is awful  I actually sleep better in the day than at night (just as well with my job), as long as OH has taken the kids out


Same here Lucy  night owls aren't we? x


----------



## SB2015

Painted whiskers and a bunny nose on over 350 children and quite a few adults at our local NT Egg Hunt for Easter Fun (yep the word Easter was clearly displayed on all the posters and banners! What was all the fuss)  We usually have about 350 in total but over the three days we have topped 800!!  I think the publicity of the egg hunt may have had an impact.  We had to raid Asda, Tesco, ... for more Cadbury eggs.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Forgot to mention that I pulled the dishwasher out to mop up the water & forgot to unplug it.  It has a very short lead & I managed to rip the lead out of the dishwasher!  I had to remove the back of the dishwasher to reconnect it.


What are you like Mark


----------



## mikeyB

The Sunday Herald cryptic crossword. 

Bet you never realised what an exciting life I lead.


----------



## Stitch147

Helped at the brewery yesterday, pulling pints and taking food orders. I'll be doing some exciting housework today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> What are you like Mark


Shouldn't have bothered fixing it.  It still leaks.  New one, me thinks.  This one is ancient.


----------



## mikeyB

I hope that's the dishwasher you're talking about, Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today we are off to a garden centre near Market Deeping.  Never been there before & it looks huge.  Then off to buy a shed.


----------



## mikeyB

Doing your Bank Holiday duty then, along with the rest of the population. It's not compulsory, you know, but I have to admit it's probably your best bet for getting a shed without disapproval. Every man should have one, big enough for a sofa bed.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Doing your Bank Holiday duty then, along with the rest of the population. It's not compulsory, you know, but I have to admit it's probably your best bet for getting a shed without disapproval. Every man should have one, big enough for a sofa bed.



I recently ventured into my hubbie's purpose built 'workshop/shed' and it's now so plush and well appointed it would qualify as prime real estate in the capital!  (but no sofa bed in there, he's very purposeful!) lol


----------



## Ljc

Waged war on some pesky ants that had the temerity to do a recce. 
I've also had a nice dance downstairs with Mr Dyson., I wore him out bless him, so Im now having an enforced rest while he recharges himself  ready for a dance round upstairs. 
I lead  such an exciting life lol.


----------



## SB2015

Resting after clearing a bed in the front garden.  Poor soil which we haven't dug over for about twenty years.  It was full of grass, weeds and stones.  Looks better already.


----------



## grovesy

Been to Aldi, Halfords. Done a bit of gardening.


----------



## Stitch147

Total spring clean of house done.


----------



## Martin Canty

Replaced the gear drive assembly on my garage door opener this weekend.....


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Today we are off to a garden centre near Market Deeping.  Never been there before & it looks huge.  Then off to buy a shed.


So you do have more than a £5er in your pocket then Mark  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Total spring clean of house done.


Well if you're not too worn out you can come and do mine then @Stitch147 !!!
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Having a rant here!
What is it with us peeps - as soon as the sun appears - weekends & Bank holidays  - we all get cracking in our gardens  - busily mowing our lawns  - applying wood preservative to all & sundry wood work outside etc etc etc  - drilling holes in wood and brick walls for hanging baskets brackets to be affixed  - no matter that night shift workers are trying to sleep or for some who just want to spend quiet moments in our gardens only to be disturbed by the racket of hammering - drilling and noisy lawn mowers  - and woodpeckers!
WL


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> Having a rant here!
> What is it with us peeps - as soon as the sun appears - weekends & Bank holidays  - we all get cracking in our gardens  - busily mowing our lawns  - applying wood preservative to all & sundry wood work outside etc etc etc  - drilling holes in wood and brick walls for hanging baskets brackets to be affixed  - no matter that night shift workers are trying to sleep or for some who just want to spend quiet moments in our gardens only to be disturbed by the racket of hammering - drilling and noisy lawn mowers  - and woodpeckers!
> WL



I'll second those sentiments WL as next door do some noisy DIY drilling in the garden!


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> I'll second those sentiments WL as next door do some noisy DIY drilling in the garden!


The lawn mowers don't bother me as they only last a short time.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> So you do have more than a £5er in your pocket then Mark  x


Who said I was buying it?  Actually, it's a present from mum in law.  She insisted she would pay.  She also insists that it is called a hut & that shed is a modern word.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Who said I was buying it?  Actually, it's a present from mum in law.  She insisted she would pay.  She also insists that it is called a hut & that shed is a modern word.


Some mothers-in-law are kind & come in handy now and then - ah bless 'em and you don't argue with ones who are insistent eh?! My ex's mother wasn't that way inclined 
Hope you managed to make your ma-in-laws room inviting and cosy x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Helping the children with their homework


----------



## Wirrallass

I've cleaned the bathroom  - hoovered all round  - flicked the duster here & there  - floor exercises  -  written a poem  - rang my younger daughter for a 30min catchup  - that's about it really


----------



## Amigo

wirralass said:


> I've cleaned the bathroom  - hoovered all round  - flicked the duster here & there  - floor exercises  -  written a poem  - rang my younger daughter for a 30min catchup  - that's about it really



Is your poem too personal to post wirralass?


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Is your poem too personal to post wirralass?


No Amigo - after reading it again I need to do a bit of editing then I'll post x


----------



## mikeyB

I've spent the whole day battling with ambulance control and the DF. DF lost. She'll need a good wash, Northie.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> I've spent the whole day battling with ambulance control and the DF. DF lost. She'll need a good wash, Northie.


Never mind a good wash Mike she needs a good dunking


----------



## trophywench

Don't like the sound of 'battling with ambulance control'.  Do like the sound of 'the DF lost' - from which I assume that Mike won - which HAS to be good!

Pruned the hardy fuchsias, totalled the variegated ivy, dead-headed the hydrangeas, went to B&Q to get yet more tile cement, fed the washing machine.

Oh - and it was my birthday ....... house looks like WWIII and I feel and quite likely look, like the Wreck of the Hesperus.


----------



## Wirrallass

trophywench said:


> Don't like the sound of 'battling with ambulance control'.  Do like the sound of 'the DF lost' - from which I assume that Mike won - which HAS to be good!
> 
> Pruned the hardy fuchsias, totalled the variegated ivy, dead-headed the hydrangeas, went to B&Q to get yet more tile cement, fed the washing machine.
> 
> Oh - and it was my birthday ....... house looks like WWIII and I feel and quite likely look, like the Wreck of the Hesperus.


Just seen this  - 21 again eh? Many happy returns of the day Jenny  - sounds like you had a grand time on your special day  - well good for you, stay alcoholised for the rest of the evening  x
WL


----------



## Amigo

trophywench said:


> Don't like the sound of 'battling with ambulance control'.  Do like the sound of 'the DF lost' - from which I assume that Mike won - which HAS to be good!
> 
> Pruned the hardy fuchsias, totalled the variegated ivy, dead-headed the hydrangeas, went to B&Q to get yet more tile cement, fed the washing machine.
> 
> Oh - and it was my birthday ....... house looks like WWIII and I feel and quite likely look, like the Wreck of the Hesperus.



Happy Birthday for what's left of it Jenny!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

trophywench said:


> Don't like the sound of 'battling with ambulance control'.  Do like the sound of 'the DF lost' - from which I assume that Mike won - which HAS to be good!
> 
> Pruned the hardy fuchsias, totalled the variegated ivy, dead-headed the hydrangeas, went to B&Q to get yet more tile cement, fed the washing machine.
> 
> Oh - and it was my birthday ....... house looks like WWIII and I feel and quite likely look, like the Wreck of the Hesperus.




Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lindarose

Happy Birthday for yesterday Trophywench . Sounds like you had quite a day!


----------



## grovesy

Happy birthday for yesterday Jenny.
I don't like the sound of your battling with Ambulance control either Mike.


----------



## Kaylz

Happy belated birthday Jenny x


----------



## grovesy

Well had a busy day so far. Did my greenhouse tasks including watering. I then watered some of the gardening as we did not get the rain forecasted and a sowed some seeds i bought in Aldi yesterday and they needed watering. 
I then walked to the local Private Hospital to drop my registration forms in for my Consultation next week with Orthopaedic Surgeon. Then I walked on to the Library to return a book and stoped off at shops on way back. Was a bit nippy at times.
I then had a cuppa.


----------



## mikeyB

Call me a poser, but I've just ordered a new genuine Panama hat for the summer. The dog chewed my last one. I'm going for the Hannibal Lecter look at the end of Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Amigo

I'm venturing out into the chilly air soon and will be visiting mum later. 

Just as well I can get a latte at the Allygus because I forgot to get coffee yesterday!


----------



## grovesy

Well i have had another busy morning. 
Sorted my greenhouse and watering out. 
Then i went to my friends then went for a coffee then crossed the road to a Garden Centre we had not been to for maybe a year, we were surprised that this excellent place had improved even more since or last visit. We then travelled to another garden centre my friend had seen someone on  Facebook mentioning, niether of us knew of this one. We were pleasantly suprised though not as sleek as chain centres this one caters for the trade, and allotment addictions, as well as the public. A Choclate Labrador wanted use to throw his ball for him. We were impressed by the differnt things this place stocked and the owner was  freindly , and offered without being asked to take the bags of compost and grit and put in my friend's car for her. We will definetly be visiting again. 
On the way back to my friends we called into the farm shop, and I was suprised they had some of their own Bramley apples. Unfortunately they did not have the bags of strawberry plants they sell.
Following an angle around my friend's garden, I then drove home stopping at Lidl, where i bought some Protien rolls. 
Just had lunch now i need to plant my morning purchases.


----------



## MikeTurin

Helped my dad to transport the motor hoe to the dealer because due the clogged carburettor  either stalled or was overrevving. Saturday ended to use the old school hoe and spade.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Bubbsie  - three guesses as to what I found at the weekend


----------



## Martin Canty

Spent last night ironing 20 burlap table runners for my wife's works employee appreciation lunch tomorrow.... She had a coworker over & they were fabricating the table centerpieces.... Much wine was consumed feeling a little delicate this morning.
Oh & I almost forgot... Great Yoga class last night.


----------



## grovesy

Now planted to days garden purchases, plus planted up a lot with sweet plants and planted some dwarf bean plants.


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> Spent last night ironing 20 burlap table runners for my wife's works employee appreciation lunch tomorrow.... She had a coworker over & they were fabricating the table centerpieces.... Much wine was consumed feeling a little delicate this morning.
> Oh & I almost forgot... Great Yoga class last night.


@Martin Canty  - Hi. I think it's great that you stay in touch from all those 5000? miles away  - I love to hear about your way of living  - climate  - the meat that you eat! Etc. And your yoga sessions which seem to be of great benefit to you  - and good for you for doing your wife's  ironing for her  Are you a member of Diabetes USA  - if so, how does their forum compare to ours? Take care now.
WL


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> Are you a member of Diabetes USA


The ADA forum is a different beast altogether.... Whereas we have a great sense of community, empathy & compassion the ADA forum is full of opinionated arguments & fighting. Every so often I go back there & it doesn't change.
I view the members of this forum as friends whereas on the ADA forum they are just fellow diabetics... I think that much of this is down to the tone that the moderators set; I understand that sometimes moderation is unpopular but having run some (work related) forums in the past it is essential.


----------



## trophywench

Martin - that's exactly what Alan Shanley says about the ADA forum!  Think he stopped gracing them with his presence a long time ago.


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> The ADA forum is a different beast altogether.... Whereas we have a great sense of community, empathy & compassion the ADA forum is full of opinionated arguments & fighting. Every so often I go back there & it doesn't change.
> I view the members of this forum as friends whereas on the ADA forum they are just fellow diabetics... I think that much of this is down to the tone that the moderators set; I understand that sometimes moderation is unpopular but having run some (work related) forums in the past it is essential.


Thanks Martin  - very interesting  - don't like the sound of ADA  - how can they help each other when they're continually arguing? - I  agree with you that with our forum we do actually become friends & lend as much support as we can to each other  - I've learned so much since joining this forum & I'm very appreciative of the advice help & support I've been given by the members here  - so what time of the day or night are you there? x
WL


----------



## Martin Canty

wirralass said:


> so what time of the day or night are you there?


I'm 8 hours behind you guys though I work Central time (start work at about 0600) so my online presence is 6 hours behind you


----------



## mikeyB

The reason this forum is so much better than ADA is that there is no distinction of forum areas between Type1 in all its forms and Type 2. They may be different animals, but the complications are the same, so everyone can help everyone else. It's that which makes this a family. It's how I found dietary advice for T2s can help Type1s like me to lose weight, and I have. And we can have fun.


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> The reason this forum is so much better than ADA is that there is no distinction of forum areas between Type1 in all its forms and Type 2. They may be different animals, but the complications are the same, so everyone can help everyone else. It's that which makes this a family. It's how I found dietary advice for T2s can help Type1s like me to lose weight, and I have. And we can have fun.


Well said MikeyB. 
WL


----------



## Martin Canty

The other thing that sets us aside is the respect we have for one another, everyone's opinion counts whether from a newbie or from someone  who has been D since the days when Moses was young.... Yes, there are disagreements but they are usually short lived....


----------



## grovesy

Well i got a suprise when i did my weekly check of my cuttings, some had managed to root. So they were duly potted up. Potted up more seedlings and sorted greenhouse out. Now need some bright weather as i now have a large pile of plant pots and trays to wash.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Well i got a suprise when i did my weekly check of my cuttings, some had managed to root. So they were duly potted up. Potted up more seedlings and sorted greenhouse out. Now need some bright weather as i now have a large pile of plant pots and trays to wash.


Oh well done grovesy-greenfingers! (You have a new name)  Yes lovely surprise - made up for you  - nothing worse than carefully sowing the seeds only to find 7-10 days later they haven't rooted! You have the magic touch I reckon! Can't wait to see the end result x
WL


----------



## grovesy

I was very pleased as i thought they were being a bit slow.


----------



## MikeTurin

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, today has been one of those days.  Washing machine played up.  Came up with error F05.


I prefer old school washing machines that aren't spittig out hex codes ot try to connect to some internet server. Why? Because i have a MsC degree in Computer Engineering and i know the beast ;-)
Really a Z80 CPU with 8 K of Ram and a couple of Z80 PIO at 4 MHz or the quivalent Zilog or STM microcontroller is overkill for controlling a washing machine, 
Wy one has to put GHz 32 bit CPU in an appliance?


----------



## Wirrallass

MikeTurin said:


> I prefer old school washing machines that aren't spittig out hex codes ot try to connect to some internet server. Why? Because i have a MsC degree in Computer Engineering and i know the beast ;-)
> Really a Z80 CPU with 8 K of Ram and a couple of Z80 PIO at 4 MHz or the quivalent Zilog or STM microcontroller is overkill for controlling a washing machine,
> Wy one has to put GHz 32 bit CPU in an appliance?


Sorry Mike - don't like to show my ignorance but you have well & truly lost me there!
WL


----------



## Ditto

Like the gas boiler always flashing effs at me...I hates that boiler! 

Today I checked my tomato seedlings on top of the radiator but no show. Dagnabit!


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Like the gas boiler always flashing effs at me...I hates that boiler!
> 
> Today I checked my tomato seedlings on top of the radiator but no show. Dagnabit!


Most of my Tomato ones are well and truly plants.


----------



## Ditto

Good grief! ::cries::


----------



## Stitch147

Been and had my nails done and a mooch round the high street. Off out with friends soon for a quiz night.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Good grief! ::cries::


I am in Essex and i have a Greenhouse. I sowed the seeds at the begining of March.


----------



## AJLang

I spent a lovely few hours with my friend Sue who I've known for 35 years!! We've both been diabetic the whole time that we've known each other but mainly talk about other things. I also enjoyed some nice wine whilst we had lunch and then a mooch round the garden centre. After a snooze when I got home Mark and I went for a countryside drive with the top down on the car  oh yes and at the beginning of the day I signed up for a ten week online drama writing course with Oxford Uni Continuing Education Centre


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> I spent a lovely few hours with my friend Sue who I've known for 35 years!! We've both been diabetic the whole time that we've known each other but mainly talk about other things. I also enjoyed some nice wine whilst we had lunch and then a mooch round the garden centre. After a snooze when I got home Mark and I went for a countryside drive with the top down on the car  oh yes and at the beginning of the day I signed up for a ten week online drama writing course with Oxford Uni Continuing Education Centre


Glad you have had a good day out.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy. I'm loving what you're doing with your garden.


----------



## grovesy

Thank you.


----------



## Robin

I'm enjoying a few days away in Dorset/New Forest, went for a long walk round the abandoned village of Tyneham and the coast path today.  I've just looked at the weather forecast, though, and seen frost forecast for home next week. Have left daughter in charge of watering/closing up cold frames, etc, hope she pays attention!


----------



## Stitch147

Just got home from a quiz night. Our team came 5th out of 19 teams, so not too bad. I did win 5 raffle prizes though!


----------



## Grogg1

Today I rose at 9am!! (not happy about that as it's Saturday) and had my hair cut and coloured.  Home for 30 mins to have a sandwich (low carb of course) and then opticians appointment where I learnt I was unique!  Then off to Go outdoors - I lost the will to live looking at tents!   Then was on way to Lidls but diverted to Tesco because of traffic and I needed a wee.  Luck we diverted as 25% off six bottles of wine so bought 12!  After Lidls came home and watched Dr Who.  Had a glass of wine with food.  Had another glass of wine as alcohol makes my OH talk - a lot!  He's in bed now and I have remote control and dregs of wine left!


----------



## Carolg

Late post, but had a lazy day yesterday, dreaded washing, cleaned out kitchen cupboards(my fall back plan to change my ways), made soup, sat watching birds and trees blowing in breeze and contemplated gardening but didn,t. Waiting for greenhouse to be erected so not much I can do as garden like a building site. This morning watched a neighbourhood cat playing with something in garden but don't know what, and rolling around in sun.

Today-who knows, still enjoying my lazy holiday !!!


----------



## Stitch147

So far today, washing on, washing up done, bra decorating done!


----------



## grovesy

So far sorted greenhouse out and potted up some tomato plants in bigger pots, will need to get some litre pots that was my last. Watered my various trays of plants out on shelves outside. Then washed all the dirty plant pots and seed trays. Now having a cuppa watching the London Marathon.


----------



## New-journey

I am watching the London marathon having failed to get Glastonbury tickets for my oldest daughter. There were four of us online for the resale, but no luck. Trying to get the energy to get dressed and go for a walk before the hour drive to Bristol hospital to be with my Mum. Maybe another coffee will help! Feeling so lazy, not normal for me.


----------



## pottersusan

Washed the car, as a bird with diarrhoea had flown over it


----------



## Grogg1

Eaten some Easter Egg for Breakfast, had a cup of tea, argued with hubby and daughter, cleaned bathroom, cleaned toaster, opened new sets of cutlery. Going out for drive/walk soon!


----------



## Amigo

pottersusan said:


> Washed the car, as a bird with diarrhoea had flown over it



We've had a load of these plopping, sloppy birds too Susan. I'm looking up at a white smear on a newly washed velux window at the moment. Have they got them on Creon these days?


----------



## mikeyB

I don't think the birds are on Creon, Amigo, I haven't heard a dawn chorus of farting.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I don't think the birds are on Creon, Amigo, I haven't heard a dawn chorus of farting.



Well not from outside anyway Mike!


----------



## Carolg

Cleared shed, did some gardening, slobbed with a "who did it"? Fixed lid of cold frame thingy, all in all a good Sunday so far. Hope everyone else has had a good time


----------



## MikeTurin

wirralass said:


> Sorry Mike - don't like to show my ignorance but you have well & truly lost me there!
> WL


Sorry fo the nerd moment Sometimes this escape me and in writing you don't see the bewildered faces of other people.


----------



## MikeTurin

By the way the motorhoe wit the clean carburetor works decently. Now the field is plowed and nice.


----------



## Wirrallass

MikeTurin said:


> Sorry fo the nerd moment Sometimes this escape me and in writing you don't see the bewildered faces of other people.


You're excused Mike x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

MikeTurin said:


> Sorry fo the nerd moment Sometimes this escape me and in writing you don't see the bewildered faces of other people.


You're post reminded me of an in depth chat between Owen and I think @Radders discussing the complications of our brains


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Managed to cut the lawns between starting a card for someone and also had a few hours kip as so exhausted again.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Like the gas boiler always flashing effs at me...I hates that boiler!
> 
> Today I checked my tomato seedlings on top of the radiator but no show. Dagnabit!


Are you watering them  - don't let the compost dry out on top of the radiator.  I haven't grown tomatoes for a few years  - had intended to this year but haven't got round to it as yet! x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> I spent a lovely few hours with my friend Sue who I've known for 35 years!! We've both been diabetic the whole time that we've known each other but mainly talk about other things. I also enjoyed some nice wine whilst we had lunch and then a mooch round the garden centre. After a snooze when I got home Mark and I went for a countryside drive with the top down on the car  oh yes and at the beginning of the day I signed up for a ten week online drama writing course with Oxford Uni Continuing Education Centre


Oh very well done for signing up for the Course AJ  - good luck with this and don't forget to let us know how you get on x
WL


----------



## Grogg1

wirralass said:


> You're post reminded me of an in depth chat between Owen and I think @Radders discussing the complications of our brains


My daughter has a degree in Neuroscience and after reading her dissertation that makes me an expert on the brain!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grogg1 said:


> My daughter has a degree in Neuroscience and after reading her dissertation that makes me an expert on the brain!!!


Well done to your daughter for getting her Degree Grogg - I reckon if you enrol at Uni to read Neuroscience you'd achieve a Degree too then you could be the forum's advisor on brains!!! Some of us could do with that!
WL x


----------



## Grogg1

wirralass said:


> Well done to your daughter for getting her Degree Grogg - I reckon if you enrol at Uni to read Neuroscience you'd achieve a Degree too then you could be the forum's advisor on brains!!! Some of us could do with that!
> WL x


  hahah I wish. I was purely grammar checking as plasticity of the brain, exciting receptors etc. is far beyond me.  I don't even have a science O level!


----------



## Grogg1

Grogg1 said:


> Eaten some Easter Egg for Breakfast, had a cup of tea, argued with hubby and daughter, cleaned bathroom, cleaned toaster, opened new sets of cutlery. Going out for drive/walk soon!


 So my day got even more exciting. Went out to look for a sideboard for dining room and was distracted by power reclining sofas! Do I go for comfy, G plan/Parkernoll power sofas or trendy non reclining sofas!  Didn't decide, or buy a sideboard.  Then onto Next clearance store and bought a bikini bottom for £1 - sadly no top!  Oh well who wants white boobies!  Then home for a cuppa and out for dinner to favourite Thai restaurant (starter and main only). 

Then online to book vignettes for trip to Austria/Switzerland and apply for CC for OH (Halifax clarity as free to use abroad - I already have one).  Also rang insurers to tell them I now have D, no charge or restrictions thank you Nationwide!

Now relaxing with glass of wine watching Antiques roadshow!


----------



## Copepod

Two nights sleeping in car, to work at Duston Kids and Adults Triathlons. Fitted in parkrun at Northampton, my 28th location. Now waiting for Grantchester in TV, nostalgia for a previous life in Cambridge.


----------



## Martin Canty

Had some friends over for BBQ & to watch the NASCAR race, unfortunately the race was rained out so we played poker instead..... The girls insisted on a new twist, as well as the winner winning the pot, the lowest hand gets to do a shot... The girls got a little crazy toward the end


----------



## Grogg1

Woke up at 5am!!  Must be because I went to bed at 6pm yesterday!! 

I went to bed early as I had a large cyst removed from my neck yesterday morning then that afternoon in work people pointed out it was bleeding so I had to go and have the stitches checked - they were fine.  Came home from work, ate some chicken, had a cup of tea and went to bed!!


----------



## muddlethru

Did the washing, hung it out . Made morning coffee for self and OH read paper fell asleep for five mins ,made quick lunch . I shall be going to a tea party this afternoon that I don't  feel I want  to go but it is just one of those things. I've got a mountain of ironing, phone calls to make to family up North and 6 e-mails to answer to pals which are all on the back burner now. I never seem to have enough hours in the day. Trouble is I'm getting old and knackered so it takes me twice as long to do anything. Getting old is OK it's just all the its that comes with it that isn't. Oh dear I'm feeling all sorry for myself. I'm fine really.


----------



## Stitch147

Made someone smile.


----------



## grovesy

Took the overnight protection off form my seedlings and young plants, watered the greenhouse. I had walk to Pharmacy to put my used inhaler in thier recyling box, got a couple of bottles of milk. Then did some gardening despite the nippy air. 
 Going for a consultation at the local Ramsay Hospital for my Arthritic Knee.


----------



## RobK

With all this talk of snow and cold glad to say here on the South Downs in Sussex it was a great day for a walk. (Hope the pics work)!


----------



## grovesy

Well back from consultation and i have been booked in for a Knee Replacement on the 10th May.


----------



## mikeyB

Is that what they call hills down your way Rob? Babies.​


----------



## mikeyB

grovesy said:


> Well back from consultation and i have been booked in for a Knee Replacement on the 10th May.


Great news, grovesy. Nothing like a new joint to list the spirits


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Great news, grovesy. Nothing like a new joint to list the spirits


Was shocked  as forgot my referral letter, and said on examining my Knee i had severe Arthritis, had X-rays which confirmed it. X-ray 2 years ago was reported as moderate, despite being told at Arthoscopy   7 years previous that it was severe.


----------



## RobK

mikeyB said:


> Is that what they call hills down your way Rob? Babies.​



Those suit me just fine Mike, Will leave the bigger ones for the Summer when I spend a few months in the Alps each year but then again our little ones I can manage an Alp is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Is that what they call hills down your way Rob? Babies.​


I did part of the Dorset Coastal path yesterday, my knees are still recovering, (downhill is the problem, not up.) it was steeper than anything I've done in Scotland ( although I must admit, it didn't last as long)


----------



## Robin

View from Abbotsbury sub tropical gardens today, just to make anyone experiencing snow today jealous!


----------



## Robin

A perfect Fibonacci sequence ( I think!)


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> A perfect Fibonacci sequence ( I think!)
> View attachment 3275


Lovely colour.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Lovely colour.


We were really lucky, all the Camelias and Magnolias were still out, and a lot of the Rhodos and Azaleas were out too. When we booked this break, I hadn't thought there'd be so much out at once.


----------



## Carolg

Walked to shops, and had a lazy day. Not sure if tired because thyroxine reduced or new meds, but going to bed early as back to work tomorrow. Still really cold here, so off to coorie in. Night night


----------



## grovesy

Well so far I have uncovered my plants from the over night protection, topped up the bird feeders. 
Made a few calls to get information for Insurance Company, and change a couple of appointments I had booked for the next few weeks. Put washing in the machine, and hoping it will dry when I hang it out.


----------



## Stitch147

Organising a few things ready for going to Disneyland Paris in september


----------



## Grogg1

Today I woke, shouted at my hubby as my hair was greasy and I haven't washed since Monday morning as I had a cyst cut out of neck and I have to keep it dry. 

In work from 8am to 5.45pm then came home and had a cup of tea.  Decided enough was enough so washed my hair over the basin and had a soak in the bath.  My hubby took off old  dressing, took a picture and put clean dressing on my wound!  It looks quite brutal!  Waiting for food to cook and watching Criminal Minds.


----------



## Dave W

Scarified the last of our three lawns. Prepared carrot bed. Shifted pots of cougettes from greenhouse to polytunnel to harden off. Offered words of encouragement to celery seedlings in greenhouse propagator. Hoed between pea and bean rows. Watered tomatoes, garlic, basil, beans and seedling beetroot and carrots in tunnel. Climbed our ancient pear tree to straighten radio antenna that lives up it and was leaning after gales. Now enjoying celery and peanut butter and glass of vodka


----------



## Amigo

Grogg1 said:


> Today I woke, shouted at my hubby as my hair was greasy and I haven't washed since Monday morning as I had a cyst cut out of neck and I have to keep it dry.
> 
> In work from 8am to 5.45pm then came home and had a cup of tea.  Decided enough was enough so washed my hair over the basin and had a soak in the bath.  My hubby took off old  dressing, took a picture and put clean dressing on my wound!  It looks quite brutal!  Waiting for food to cook and watching Criminal Minds.



What time was Criminal Minds on Grogg? I've been waiting for it but it's 10pm. Hope I haven't missed it.


----------



## Grogg1

Amigo said:


> What time was Criminal Minds on Grogg? I've been waiting for it but it's 10pm. Hope I haven't missed it.


I recorded it on Monday.  It's on 9pm.  Should be available on catch up.


----------



## Amigo

Grogg1 said:


> I recorded it on Monday.  It's on 9pm.  Should be available on catch up.



Aww I see   Cheers!


----------



## Stitch147

Went out for a nice steak dinner then as its Wednesday its pub quiz night........ And we won!!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Went for a Chinese meal with co workers, now having a couple of glasses of red, heaven


----------



## Kaylz

Well today I feel like I've spent most of the day doing dishes and opening boxes of nature valley protein bars  haha x


----------



## grovesy

Went for pre-op assesment at the local Ramsey Hospital, came home. Then called at my friend as she had got me 2 Strawberry Grow bags from the Farm Shop/Orchard that her house backs on to. 6 plants come in a grow bag and they last for 3 years, we have been buying theses for a few years. I then went into town with other half bought a few plants and some other bits. Then needed to rest. I have a lot of reading matter from my pre- op assesment.


----------



## Pine Marten

Spent a lovely day out at the Science Museum with daughter Helen, who also loves all things SPACE, hence the new avatar pic of me standing with the Apollo 10 module


----------



## Grogg1

Aside from working 8-6.30pm I made a vegan mince/veg pie and microwaved a pack of green cabbage & broad beans in a herby sauce.  Pie was a bit self assembly too.  Pre chopped onions, a pack of out of date stir fry veg lurking in fridge (mainly cabbage, sugar snaps), a bag of veggie mince, a handful of frozen carrots, bouquet garni - which I forgot to remove and ended up in DD mouth!!  and ready rolled pastry! Bloody lovely though I only had a small piece of pastry.    Now relaxing with glass of wine while waiting for washing to finish!


----------



## Dave W

grovesy said:


> Went for pre-op assesment at the local Ramsey Hospital, came home. Then called at my friend as she had got me 2 Strawberry Grow bags from the Farm Shop/Orchard that her house backs on to. 6 plants come in a grow bag and they last for 3 years, we have been buying theses for a few years. I then went into town with other half bought a few plants and some other bits. Then needed to rest. I have a lot of reading matter from my pre- op assesment.



Hope the op goes well!
If you can manage to root some of the runners the strawberries put out, you'll get new plants for free.


----------



## grovesy

Thanks.
I don't usally take runners from these, though I do from the ones I grow in pots, which are the type that fruit for longer. These usally only fruit from a short time though this year they are a differnt variety.. I suspect they are left over from the ones the Farm,  get to plant out on the farm for pick your own stock. We have been buying these for a few years.


----------



## Stitch147

Had a great day out with my bestie. Went to a craft fair at Hyde Hall. Looked round the gardens and had a spot of lunch. Nice girly day out.


----------



## grovesy

These are the Strawberries.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Had a great day out with my bestie. Went to a craft fair at Hyde Hall. Looked round the gardens and had a spot of lunch. Nice girly day out.


Did you have lunch at Hyde Hall?


----------



## grovesy

Sorted plants out, and potted on some Tomato plants nearly time to plant in the greenhouse border. Planted some onion and carrot seedlings in the garden. Also planted a some flowers plants in the garden. Did a bit tidying trying to pick weeds out with gloves not easy, but I was trying to carry out Pre-op nurse's instructions. Did advise me not to do any gardening, as I won't be able to have my knee done if I have any open cuts and grazes. I have a greenhouse, mini greenhouse, and numerous shelves with seedlings of various sizes. She also said to wear wellies as i scraped my foot the other day which is healing nicely, but I don't wear wellies they don't support my feet and aggravate my knee getting them on and off, so I compromised and wore my walking shoes.


----------



## Stitch147

grovesy said:


> Did you have lunch at Hyde Hall?



No, we went to a pub we like not far from there.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Sorted plants out, and potted on some Tomato plants nearly time to plant in the greenhouse border. Planted some onion and carrot seedlings in the garden. Also planted a some flowers plants in the garden. Did a bit tidying trying to pick weeds out with gloves not easy, but I was trying to carry out Pre-op nurse's instructions. Did advise me not to do any gardening, as I won't be able to have my knee done if I have any open cuts and grazes. I have a greenhouse, mini greenhouse, and numerous shelves with seedlings of various sizes. She also said to wear wellies as i scraped my foot the other day which is healing nicely, but I don't wear wellies they don't support my feet and aggravate my knee getting them on and off, so I compromised and wore my walking shoes.


Eek, take care, Grovesy, I know the problem, I'm always just going out to do a bit of gentle garden maintenance, seeing something else that needs doing, and getting stuck in, without clogs, gloves, or anything else I should be wearing to stop the grazes/midge bites etc.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Had the usual walk this morning in the forestry with a slight twist. One of my friends dogs saw a squirrel and took off after it which meant her sister followed at 100mph unfortunately one of the dogs managed to slice open a leg in the process, owner went to pieces over it  so this caused major grief trying to shut her up and sort the dog out so we could get back to the cars. Once back to the cars I rang the vet explained what happened and the wound description which then entailed an emergency vet apt and surgery for one dog who is now home safe and well being molly coddled by her owner.
I'm just so pleased Milly doesn't chase and also comes when she is called.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> No, we went to a pub we like not far from there.


that is a good idea.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> Had the usual walk this morning in the forestry with a slight twist. One of my friends dogs saw a squirrel and took off after it which meant her sister followed at 100mph unfortunately one of the dogs managed to slice open a leg in the process, owner went to pieces over it  so this caused major grief trying to shut her up and sort the dog out so we could get back to the cars. Once back to the cars I rang the vet explained what happened and the wound description which then entailed an emergency vet apt and surgery for one dog who is now home safe and well being molly coddled by her owner.
> I'm just so pleased Milly doesn't chase and also comes when she is called.


Hope your friends dog recovers well.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Eek, take care, Grovesy, I know the problem, I'm always just going out to do a bit of gentle garden maintenance, seeing something else that needs doing, and getting stuck in, without clogs, gloves, or anything else I should be wearing to stop the grazes/midge bites etc.


I am thinking I need to get things done, the booklet i was given says no gardening for 2 months!


----------



## Carolg

Went yesterday and got haircut. Then local horse races. Never been before. Was heartened to see people cheering on the riderless horses who proudly run their hearts out to finish the race ( and skipped round some of the jumps). Got a cheaply fitbit and did around 5000 steps-great for me and total rechniphobe so great I set it up


----------



## RobK

Went to a big gathering of Microlight aircraft in Hampshire yesterday with around 300 aircraft, Then popped into a pub on the way home as it would be rude not to.


----------



## Ditto

Went to B&Q, I do find it expensive. Got some strimmer wire for over £7 and then saw similar in B&M for £1.99 agh. Dunno if there's any difference in the product. So annoying. Bought a mower, my son-in-law asked me if I collected them. 

Read a cracking book about a guy who shared a microlight. I couldn't go up in one, there's hardly anything to them! 



> I never seem to have enough hours in the day. Trouble is I'm getting old and knackered so it takes me twice as long to do anything.


This is exactly how I feel!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> I am thinking I need to get things done, the booklet i was given says no gardening for 2 months!


How on earth are you going to stay sane without doing your daily gardening grovesy  - that is your quiet & exercise time & keeps you fit  - yes do as much as you can but please do be careful you don't scratch or cut your knee or leg  - you can't be doing with infections before your op. Take care now x
WL


----------



## Copepod

Flag and whistle volunteer duty for Tour de Yorkshire. Answered several onlookers' questions about when to expect cyclists.


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> How on earth are you going to stay sane without doing your daily gardening grovesy  - that is your quiet & exercise time & keeps you fit  - yes do as much as you can but please do be careful you don't scratch or cut your knee or leg  - you can't be doing with infections before your op. Take care now x
> WL


Thank you. I am hoping by gardening they mean the digging sort.


----------



## grovesy

I have planted some seedlings into border, potted on some geriniums, scattered some seed in borders, planted up a lot of sweet peas, and done a bit of garden tidying.


----------



## Kaylz

So far had breakfast, buttered my roll and the OH's and mums toast, then while mum was cooking i cleaned the top half of the cupboard doors for her (she's short and has short arms so can only reach halfway up lol) will have tea in an hour and a half or so then off to Asda for my monthly visit lol x


----------



## SB2015

grovesy said:


> I have planted some seedlings into border, potted on some geriniums, scattered some seed in borders, planted up a lot of sweet peas, and done a bit of garden tidying.


Is that the no gardening they told you about Grovesy?
I hope it was not too strenuous and you had good weather for it.

Spent this morning unpacking after a trip to NY.  Such a contrast to my visit in 70s.  Now clean, felt very safe, and loved the High Line walk, along with various galleries and simply walking and enjoying some very good food in the deli's.  If you ever go look out for A chain called Essen.  Excellent fresh salads, hot and cold as well as fab sous for a colder day. One very big wobble with BGs after  tacos and margaritas, but went back the next evening with better knowledge of carbs and had a level profile overnight.


----------



## grovesy

It is it in the Knee Replacement booklet I was given. Though was advised by Pre-op nurse try not to before op as I have healed cuts on hands and a scrape on my toe toe that is healing, and said if I turn up for op with any they will send me home.


----------



## RobK

Repotted the toms and cucumbers today and planted out the hanging baskets, Went for a 5 mile bike ride then it started to rain so then had a go at Lucy Honeychurch recipe for trifle https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/sweet-snack-food.64941/#post-684156 will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Carolg

Did a bit of gardening(a really wee bit), planted garlic, pulled out last of sprouts, watched glass going in greenhouse, 10 new panes to get and borders found beds to be finished. Looking good. Came home on Friday and noticed that two large pots which had rhododendron in them in my front garden have taken a walk to themselves. Am racking my brains as to last time I noticed them, but maybe a Mother's Day pressie for someone. Hope they like them and take care of them. All I can say is "karma",and whoever will get what they deserve.there's another 2 that match full of lavender so watch this space


----------



## Kaylz

@Carolg pot a nice cactus and hope they take it but don't notice what it is until they've put their hand in it lol sorry I'm not really evil  x


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> @Carolg pot a nice cactus and hope they take it but don't notice what it is until they've put their hand in it lol sorry I'm not really evil  x


I like that idea


----------



## grovesy

Carolg said:


> Did a bit of gardening(a really wee bit), planted garlic, pulled out last of sprouts, watched glass going in greenhouse, 10 new panes to get and borders found beds to be finished. Looking good. Came home on Friday and noticed that two large pots which had rhododendron in them in my front garden have taken a walk to themselves. Am racking my brains as to last time I noticed them, but maybe a Mother's Day pressie for someone. Hope they like them and take care of them. All I can say is "karma",and whoever will get what they deserve.there's another 2 that match full of lavender so watch this space


My freind once had quite a large shrub that is shaped into clouds, that was in large pot taken from her front garden. She lives on busy road that is also he bus route.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> My freind once had quite a large shrub that is shaped into clouds, that was in large pot taken from her front garden. She lives on busy road that is also he bus route.


Aw grovesy nothing is sacred is it - both my daughters keep plants & shrubs in tubs in their front gardens as do I, but to date none have been stolen x
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Aw grovesy nothing is sacred is it - both my daughters keep plants & shrubs in tubs in their front gardens as do I, but to date none have been stolen x
> WL


Nor mine, my friends was a present from another friend and these cloud shaped things are very expensive too.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Nor mine, my friends was a present from another friend and these cloud shaped things are very expensive too.


Such a crying shame after all the effort your friend put in to create that lovely shrub  - puts some people off from displaying their plants & shrubs doesn't it  - hope yours stay safe grovesy x
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Such a crying shame after all the effort your friend put in to create that lovely shrub  - puts some people off from displaying their plants & shrubs doesn't it  - hope yours stay safe grovesy x
> WL


Thank you.


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> Aw grovesy nothing is sacred is it - both my daughters keep plants & shrubs in tubs in their front gardens as do I, but to date none have been stolen x
> WL


One went walking a few years ago but got it back. Front garden is on the street, but a street that leads to a lot of streets. There's been kids up to mischief but they would have had to be a few of them.


----------



## Ditto

> as to last time I noticed them


You have to nail everything down, take your lashes and come back for the lids! Grrr. 

I once lived in a very nice conservation area and 'they' did the whole row, I lost my iron bird bath. Should have concreted it in.

I'm mowing...hope the rain holds off...


----------



## grovesy

Today I have took some cuttings of various erysium plants.  Pricked out a couple of cucumber seedlings. Planted up a few pots with runner beans , green beans, and peas.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> You have to nail everything down, take your lashes and come back for the lids! Grrr.
> 
> I once lived in a very nice conservation area and 'they' did the whole row, I lost my iron bird bath. Should have concreted it in.
> 
> I'm mowing...hope the rain holds off...


As I have often remarked Ditto I just love your sense of humour  and it sounds to me that you're mowing off some weight there  - Good for you  - when you're done you can come round to mine a mow my overgrown lawn!!! x 
WL


----------



## David H

Sleeping for Ireland 
Got up at 11.40 intend going to bed at 7.30 (it is after all a bank holiday - dark and overcast here)


----------



## Wirrallass

David H said:


> Sleeping for Ireland
> Got up at 11.40 intend going to bed at 7.30 (it is after all a bank holiday - dark and overcast here)


Hi I'm in the same boat David - on three consequetive nights I have slept 14hrs; 10hrs - and 10hrs - and I still feel I need more sleep  - it's possibly a very delayed reaction from having an operation last month methinks! Carry on sleeping for Ireland  - you must need it  x
WL


----------



## Carolg

Worked at work!!


----------



## grovesy

Carolg said:


> Worked at work!!


Oh no.


----------



## Carolg

Oh yes. Came home to find my greenhouse almost finished and looking good


----------



## grovesy

Repotted my Camelias and planted some geriniums in big pots.


----------



## SB2015

Just got back playing with our steel band at Modbury Fair.  The rain kept off and there were lots of smiley people around.  Very enjoyable.


----------



## Manda1

Spent the day decorating my daughters new flat x


----------



## Stitch147

Walked almost 20 miles. Put some Viola's into pots out the front of the house.


----------



## Wirrallass

I spent a couple of hours in my garden late afternoon & evening - my daughter strimmed the lawn for me prior to it being mowed  - you'd think I'd been cultivating dandelions, loads of em .  - collected up the dead Camellia flowers  - ah such a shame they don't last longer - then cut back last year's plant stems as the new ones are already sprouting  - watered the garden & tubs  - raked & brushed up grass cuttings  - tidied up outside - helped my daughter carry 2 bin bags & a tarpaulin full of garden refuse to hers to put in her brown wheelie bin  - not long come indoors - prepared my late dinner & going to eat that now  - much accomplished today.
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

SB2015 said:


> Just got back playing with our steel band at Modbury Fair.  The rain kept off and there were lots of smiley people around.  Very enjoyable.


I love the steel band sound  - my younger daughter wanted a steel band to play at her wedding evening do but we couldn't find a band that was free on the day x
WL


----------



## Ditto

The dandelions have gone crazy this year! Big fat white fleshy stems and lovely flowers. They've taken over my brother's garden.  Did some more of Mum's garden today, I'm hurty all over now ::groans::

Hasn't it been gorgeous? All the washing out on all the lines, all the mowers going. S'great.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> The dandelions have gone crazy this year! Big fat white fleshy stems and lovely flowers. They've taken over my brother's garden.  Did some more of Mum's garden today, I'm hurty all over now ::groans::
> 
> Hasn't it been gorgeous? All the washing out on all the lines, all the mowers going. S'great.


Yes, lovely to see that strange yellow object back in the sky again! -  those are like the dandelions in my garden Ditto - managed to pull out most of them even the roots. I have some eradicating dandelion stuff somewhere in the shed so will 'root' that out! Ha!
Today I've hung out two loads of washing - this is all dry now so will bring it in shortly  - also cleaned the bathroom which I do every day anyway  - hoovered right through  - slept for just over an hour & 1/2  and now going to prepare my evening meal.
@Ditto. A nice soak in the bath tonight should ease those aches and pains  x
WL


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> The dandelions have gone crazy this year! Big fat white fleshy stems and lovely flowers. They've taken over my brother's garden.  Did some more of Mum's garden today, I'm hurty all over now ::groans::
> 
> Hasn't it been gorgeous? All the washing out on all the lines, all the mowers going. S'great.





wirralass said:


> Yes, lovely to see that strange yellow object back in the sky again! -  those are like the dandelions in my garden Ditto - managed to pull out most of them even the roots. I have some eradicating dandelion stuff somewhere in the shed so will 'root' that out! Ha!
> Today I've hung out two loads of washing - this is all dry now so will bring it in shortly  - also cleaned the bathroom but I do this every day anyway  - hoovered right through  - slept for just over an hour & 1/2  and now going to prepare my evening meal.
> A nice soak in the bath tonight should ease those aches and pains Ditto  x
> WL


The dandelions here have been strange this year they are flower quite flush to the ground.


----------



## Lindarose

I'm having a very indulgent afternoon. Had a massage and laying on warm relaxation beds now. A special treat after extra busy shifts at work lately.  If I were rich I'd do this every day


----------



## RobK

Managed a 10k bike ride and a 3k walk today, Should have given the walk a miss as I got totally drenched in a very heavy shower!


----------



## grovesy

Lindarose said:


> I'm having a very indulgent afternoon. Had a massage and laying on warm relaxation beds now. A special treat after extra busy shifts at work lately.  If I were rich I'd do this every day


I love a massage and a good spa.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> The dandelions here have been strange this year they are flower quite flush to the ground.


Our dandelions are all on shorter stalks, too, I assume it's because it's been so dry, they haven't put any effort into long stalks or big leaves.
I deadheaded the last of the narcissi today, and did some weeding before I got rained off.


----------



## Martin Canty

Walked the dogs & went to a yoga class....


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Went shopping this morning for yet another lead for Milly, she has a tendency to chew things and sleepy head me didn't notice jaws in action again  The spoilt brat now has a new collar as well due to a growth spurt.


----------



## mikeyB

As mentioned elsewhere, I sailed over to Oban for a hospital appointment. Not a single cloud in the sky, sea like a millpond, Atlantic seals on the islet beaches, shags skimming the water. Could have made a film for Come to Scotland. On days like this, travelling to mainland hospital appointments isn't a pest, it's a joy.


----------



## Stitch147

Well its Wednesday so its pub quiz night.


----------



## Wirrallass

Well, I did the usual daily tedius housework  - took my four wheels for a spin to keep the battery charged  - have had a spot of bother with it being laid up for 3-4 weeks  - enjoyed a lovely run around the countryside & coast  - treated myself to some retail therapy this afternoon  - oooooo I just lurve doing that don't you? will water the garden & tubs before dusk and that's about it for today so far. Enjoy your evenings folks x
WL


----------



## Ditto

> A nice soak in the bath tonight should ease those aches and pains


Lass they took Mum's bath out and put in a wetroom, very charitable of them, it's great, but I do miss a bath. On the other hand I couldn't get in it anyway, too fat.  Well, I could get in it, but getting out again might have required a fireman (with any luck).

I will be weeding today. Didn't do any gardening yesterday, I was having a hurty day after the mowerfest. Went round to brothers with Mum and watched Interview With The Vampire and The Gift. Not bad. Seen them before but I prefer old films, lots of these newer ones are too fast moving and I'm all "what's going on?" It's going to be lovely again, but I wish it wasn't so windy. I blame it on global warming.


----------



## grovesy

Well been for chilly walk. Went to Library , there was a problem with other halve's ticket yet I was returning as well as getting a book he had reserved. It took  ages to sort out  as after waiting over 30 years for them to build it is run by volunteers and they recently changed the computer system. 
On the way back I did my civic duty and voted . Then got a few bits in Pharmacy. Then went to get some cash but very unusally the cash machine was out of service. Home having a cuppa.
I have some cucumber seedlings that need pricking out.


----------



## Kaylz

Today popped out to vote, went to Scotmid for a jar of coffee, local corner shop but they didn't have what I needed, shoe shop for a new pair of slippers, made lunch, had, done the dishes, cleaned the worktops now time to watch a bit of telly x


----------



## Robin

I've just popped out to vote, it always takes longer than I think because I always run into someone I haven't seen for ages. By the time I got back, next door had lit a bonfire and my washing was getting covered in ash flakes! Grr! Washing is now on a rack on the other side of the house. It was nearly dry, too, it's been sunny here all morning, despite the forecast for gloomy cloud.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> I've just popped out to vote, it always takes longer than I think because I always run into someone I haven't seen for ages. By the time I got back, next door had lit a bonfire and my washing was getting covered in ash flakes! Grr! Washing is now on a rack on the other side of the house. It was nearly dry, too, it's been sunny here all morning, despite the forecast for gloomy cloud.


Oh no.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Oh no.


Luckily because it was dryish on the outer surfaces, none of the ash seems to have stuck to it. Otherwise the air might have turned blue as well as smoky.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> I've just popped out to vote, it always takes longer than I think because I always run into someone I haven't seen for ages. By the time I got back, next door had lit a bonfire and my washing was getting covered in ash flakes! Grr! Washing is now on a rack on the other side of the house. It was nearly dry, too, it's been sunny here all morning, despite the forecast for gloomy cloud.


Urggh there's nothing worse than having the washing out and the neighbours deciding to have a bbq right next to it, one of the many downfalls of being in a flat  shared washing greens  x


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Urggh there's nothing worse than having the washing out and the neighbours deciding to have a bbq right next to it, one of the many downfalls of being in a flat  shared washing greens  x


BBQs and washing definitely don't mix, the smell gets right into the clothes.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Urggh there's nothing worse than having the washing out and the neighbours deciding to have a bbq right next to it, one of the many downfalls of being in a flat  shared washing greens  x


As soon as the sun comes out it's a BBQ tea  - I have to close my windows so the smoke & smell doesn't waft indoors x
WL


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> As soon as the sun comes out it's a BBQ tea  - I have to close my windows so the smoke & smell doesn't waft indoors x
> WL


Our flat is like a greenhouse in the summer so the windows are always open but as my bedroom is at the washing green side they always have to get shut which makes for a very uncomfortable night of trying to get some sleep x


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> BBQs and washing definitely don't mix, the smell gets right into the clothes.


To say it politely it gets up my nose too!


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> As soon as the sun comes out it's a BBQ tea  - I have to close my windows so the smoke & smell doesn't waft indoors x
> WL


Fortunately we don't have much trouble with BBQ smoke around here.


----------



## Ditto

Had a whinge and now I'm gonna go out and trim the lavender. Wish it would stop blowing a gale though.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Had a whinge and now I'm gonna go out and trim the lavender. Wish it would stop blowing a gale though.


Wind not to bad here it is just cloudy and on the cold side.


----------



## Kaylz

Fabulous day here for a change, had a thin addidas hoodie on to go out and about and was still too hot makes a nice change  x


----------



## mikeyB

Today I wore my first short sleeved shirt this year. Went down to the shop wearing that with no jacket, it was so warm.

They did make me go home to put some trousers on...


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Today I wore my first short sleeved shirt this year. Went down to the shop wearing that with no jacket, it was so warm.
> 
> They did make me go home to put some trousers on...


Ha! Great minds, I nearly posted 'I went out with just a teeshirt on' earlier, but decided against it...


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> Today I wore my first short sleeved shirt this year. Went down to the shop wearing that with no jacket, it was so warm.
> 
> They did make me go home to put some trousers on...


HAHA you sure your not a comedian? lol x


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Today I wore my first short sleeved shirt this year. Went down to the shop wearing that with no jacket, it was so warm.
> 
> They did make me go home to put some trousers on...



Well there's the front page of the Oban Times sorted for tomorrow!


----------



## grovesy

I had shorts and t-shirt, and summer dresses on a few weeks ago. Had a jumper and long trousers on yesterday.


----------



## Carolg

Fought with a spreadsheet, proud of myself cause it's a development plan for me. Those folks who are good with them and the foreign language of formulas would want to confiscate my mouse, but baby steps for me, and got a result- not mega complicated data. Now to work out how to move sheet from number 8 to number 1. Lol


----------



## Stitch147

I had to go to a charity presentation last night which means I had to wear a dress! Not something I do that often.


----------



## Ditto

Returned books to the library, picked up all my reserves and walked up to son's house...will sort pots and hose I think. It's lovely and sunny. Hope the wind keeps off.


----------



## Kaylz

So far today made lunch, washed the dishes (I don't know where they all come from there's only 2 of us and the cat in the house till tea time comes around lol and the dishes are done every meal time) washed the worktops, cuppy time now and Judge Rinder haha x


----------



## grovesy

Had my normal town trip with friend. Bought a last few bits for my upcoming operation.


----------



## AJLang

Cut some lovely fabrics to make bunting for a wall in our living room. Had a lovely Lush bath bomb bath. Sorted the dishwasher. Watched Doctors. Read a magazine. Had a relaxation and meditation session. After tearing Patch off of my glasses I realised that we needed to be friends. So Patch and I decided to work together and wrote another 500 words for my novel so it now has 10,100 words. It is a very rough 10,100 words but I'm happy with them being rough for a first draft


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Been into town with mum, lovely sunny day and very warm.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Oh yes and bought this bag


----------



## Martin Canty

Hasn't happened yet, but we are going to Las Vegas for the weekend......  Friday evening traffic will probably blow though


----------



## Ditto

I want to go to Las Vegas! My friend went, she brought me a handbag back, I used it till if fell apart. 

I'm thinking about carrying on with the mowing but it's cold and grey out. Up to now I've just vacced, moved the hamsters around, helped Mum and been over the road for milk as we ran out. I really don't want to mow...I tried to get in the mood by watching Monty Don this morning but it was sunny there. 



> After tearing Patch off of my glasses


What kind of patch? I need something for my specs. I've stuck insulating tape to one pair but just got a tissue laccy banded round on the other pair.


----------



## Kaylz

So far prepared lunch, did the dishes, had lunch did the dishses, washed the worktops, now away to have a cuppy before replacing the bulb in my bedroom x


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> I want to go to Las Vegas! My friend went, she brought me a handbag back, I used it till if fell apart.
> 
> I'm thinking about carrying on with the mowing but it's cold and grey out. Up to now I've just vacced, moved the hamsters around, helped Mum and been over the road for milk as we ran out. I really don't want to mow...I tried to get in the mood by watching Monty Don this morning but it was sunny there.
> 
> What kind of patch? I need something for my specs. I've stuck insulating tape to one pair but just got a tissue laccy banded round on the other pair.


The only thing Monty Don inspire me to do is throw something at the telly. I much prefer Carol Klien.the best gardening programme at the moment is Beechgrove Garden from Scotland they are what I call proper gardeners and down to earth.
Done some gardening, and getting things ready to pack in my hospital bag.


----------



## Ditto

LOL I luvs Monty and Nigel too. I'm reading his book about Nigel at the minute. Luv Carol too of course, in fact I likes them all. Beechgrove Garden is more realistic for me, they're even more north than Manc.  Quite cheers me up them still having fleeces on and stuff. 

We're now watching Lethal Weapon 4, I don't think I've seen that one. Seems Boba Fett is in it!


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> The only thing Monty Don inspire me to do is throw something at the telly. I much prefer Carol Klien.the best gardening programme at the moment is Beechgrove Garden from Scotland they are what I call proper gardeners and down to earth.
> Done some gardening, and getting things ready to pack in my hospital bag.


I haven't watched Gardeners World regularly since the days of Geoff Hamilton, and Barnsdale ( which are still open to the public, I went round them about 10 years ago when we had a holiday in Rutland) I always think Monty Don looks really smug. ( sorry, Ditto)


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> I haven't watched Gardeners World regularly since the days of Geoff Hamilton, and Barnsdale ( which are still open to the public, I went round them about 10 years ago when we had a holiday in Rutland) I always think Monty Don looks really smug. ( sorry, Ditto)


I liked Geoff Hamilton too.


----------



## Carolg

On my holidays. Missed 2nd train by a whisper cause it's usually on platform 4 but today ....platform 1. Never mind, on my way and sitting at the window, n lovely and sunny


----------



## grovesy

Done a little bit of gardening. Read a bit struggling to get to end of book.


----------



## mikeyB

Ordered my annual Skin so Soft moisturiser spray supply from Avon ahead of Midge Day. It's on offer at the moment,£1.99. Contact your local rep


----------



## Copepod

Drove home from Barrow in Furness, after walking 42.75 miles Keswick to Barrow on Sat. Hobbled from car to cafe on way - first few steps must look very odd to anyone watching. Welcomed by my cat, who "helped" me to unpack, load washing machine etc. Cat's fan club (9 year girl neighbour, plus any relatives / friends visiting) round. For the first time ever, they rang bell then rang away before I got there. Second time I didn't move, but looked out of upstairs window and saw them, so ignored next few times. Then they kept knocking and I got there. Showed them medal and time print out while explaining that people can't move as quickly as normal sometimes. Wasn't angry, but I don't think they'll do it again. Then, while they played with cat and I tidied garden, they asked questions. Today we covered why farmers chew grass stems, when images of that first appeared, different types of pictures / painting, different types of oil, recycling materials, how to make wishes come true, after blowing a few dandelion clocks.


----------



## AJLang

Went for a nice walk in the grounds of the old Abbey where we used to walk Susie. Then to the garden centre for some cacti for Mark, followed by B&Q to look at paint for the living room, then Hobbycraft to buy some clay followed by Waitrose to buy some ingredients for dinner. Then home to make home made tagliatelle for the first time which I will be serving with a home made made mushroom and Madeira sauce. I'm really pleased with my day


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, AJ, there's enough for an army there. Let's all come round


----------



## AJLang

Lol Mikey you're all more than welcome  . I'm glad that I will have the calories for my portion because all I've eaten today is a packet of Wotsits!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Popped out to the garden centre this morning on a mission to find some stuff for mum. For my sins I took Milly along with me so her education could continue with different sights and sounds. Took rather longer than expected due nearly everyone stopping me and exclaiming "oh isn't she lovely may we fuss her?" Obviously Milly insisted this was just fine by her  We then delivered the goodies to mum came home for lunch then a short walk for Milly before we both fell asleep for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## grovesy

Just walked to Hospital to have my blood taken, it is bitterly cold out there.


----------



## Kaylz

Usual prepare lunch, eat, wash dishes, clean worktops, now cuppy and watching countdown as Judge Rinder isn't on and I cant stand Dickinson's Real Deal x


----------



## grovesy

Stopped at Lidl to get Protien rolls on way to friend's they had none last week. Bought 10 and put 8 in freezer, had one for lunch. 
Then we went and had coffee at the farm shop behind her house. We then went to a couple of garden centres but I could not buy anything as I have plenty to plant but not the time to do. 
We had more coffee at the second the first had no cafe, but the first was a proper nursery/garden centre. Had not been to either before. My friend said the first closes for the winter. 
Done a bit of watering in the garden as though we have had a little sun it has been quite windy, and some of the pots looked a bit dry.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Managed to cut the grass back and front for neighbour plus my own, visited my lovely car mechanic who diagnosed a £90+VAT front wheel bearing replacement that needs doing, so booked that in for weds week.


----------



## Ditto

Having a car is expensive! I'd still love to be able to drive and have my own car though. It was my dream, just that ability to get in it and go anywhere! I gave up on that idea when I nearly killed my driving instructor trying to cross into about six lanes of busy traffic.  Thank goodness for BSM dual control minis. I didn't realise I was 'on the spectrum' I just didn't 'see' the traffic. Would have felt it though no doubt. 

Today I'm picking up my specs, doing some food shopping, tackling a photo booth and having a general good time. I don't get out much.


----------



## Stitch147

Pub quiz night and we won again. Our team of 5 have now got £182 in the kitty for a nice meal out on the 20th May.


----------



## Martin Canty

Walked the dogs.... Now about to go to the Grocery store & pick up something for dinner.


----------



## Wirrallass

The usual morning routine housework  - changed the bed linen  - did three washing machine loads ( Well the machine did!) Then hung it out to dry on this gloriously hot day  - went for a jaunt in my small jalopy into the countryside and back home via the coast line  - later on called in to Asda to do a small shop but spent far too much time in there and spent far too much £ 
Home. Then I brought the washing in  - nearly had my head hit by bats flying low! Ugh! Prepared a late-ish evening meal  - washed dishes - and that's where I am at now  - 00.14hrs and tired, ready for Zzzzz yawn!  x
WL


----------



## Ditto

I'm in the garden, the Peonies are out, lovely. Will pop to the post office later to post an ebay book and buy victuals and that's about it. Life of Riley.


----------



## Stitch147

Had a naughty little shopping trip to the Disney store during my lunch break!


----------



## Wirrallass

I had a mammoth cooking session earlier too making meals to freeze for the week - that's still in the oven  - otherwise I've only cleaned the bathroom & the lounge laminate floor  - catchup later folks x
WL


----------



## Martin Canty

Been watching episodes of Dalgliesh on youtube..... While programming of course but it's not really work related


----------



## pottersusan

Friends of mine are raising money for our local hospice and they organised a curry and bingo night  to which I went. I like curry, but usually avoid bingo like the plague. However I got a line in bingo and won a Thorntons easter egg and two tickets to our local cinema. Then amazingly I won a raffle prize - a box of House of Dorchester salted caramels. Some rationing is going on


----------



## RobK

Went to a big dog show yesterday (Paws in the Park) even though I dont like dogs  But the grandkids and other half do so I had to give in, It was a fun afternoon in the sun regardless.


----------



## Ditto

Surfing and reading. I might have to move at some point...


----------



## Wirrallass

Slept Zzzzzzz Slept Zzzzzzz and Slept Zzzzzzz!
WL


----------



## Copepod

Exchanged part of my sorrel plant for 2 yellow cherry tomato plants after asking if anyone had any spare seedlings on Nextdoor website. Got a geocache on way home. Relieved to change clothes, especially footwear, having got a tad wet cycling home crim work and to exchange. Bonus activity, no cost, by cycling for commuting / chores.


----------



## Ditto

What is Nextdoor website? Exchanging plants sounds just the ticket. 

Today I'm taking it easy again due to not being 100%, I'm surfing and reading all day, but will trudge over to the post office to post an ebay book and get a bit of fresh air...looks like rain and is always breezy...I'm blaming global warming for this constant wind. 

At the minute me and Mum are watching Who Do You Think You Are - John Barnes. Very interesting.


----------



## RobK

Nice cycle ride today along the beach for an hour followed by a very brief and very cold dip in the sea, God that blew the cobwebs away even though I only lasted 5 minutes , Good job the suns blazing down and its really warm and humid here today.


----------



## grovesy

Been to have my my dressing changed all looking good. Noisy pump dressing gone, nice silent dressing on.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Been to have my my dressing changed all looking good. Noisy pump dressing gone, nice silent dressing on.


Glad it seems to be going well, Grovesy.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Glad it seems to be going well, Grovesy.


Thanks, I keep walking around my garden but difficult not to do things.


----------



## Robin

grovesy said:


> Thanks, I keep walking around my garden but difficult not to do things.


I can imagine, your green fingers must be itching. Mind you, definitely not a gardening day here, it's not cold, but the rain is blowing sideways.


----------



## grovesy

Yeah definitely itching. Other half has just planted some tomatoes and cucumber plants in the greenhouse border.


----------



## Wirrallass

RobK said:


> Nice cycle ride today along the beach for an hour followed by a very brief and very cold dip in the sea, God that blew the cobwebs away even though I only lasted 5 minutes , Good job the suns blazing down and its really warm and humid here today.


Not chicken today then Rob - very brave but good on you for taking a Brrrrrrr dip   Take care.
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Just booked tickets to go to the Bat out of Hell musical next month. Cant wait!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Just booked tickets to go to the Bat out of Hell musical next month. Cant wait!


If anyone deserves a treat then you do Stitch  - enjoy! x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> If anyone deserves a treat then you do Stitch  - enjoy! x
> WL


Thanks WL, my OH is looking forward to it to.


----------



## Ditto

Had a row with Mum always carping at me, switch the telly off switch the light off put the plants in the shed  fed-up so took to the duvet, had to get up when fabulous repair guy came and sorted out four big repairs which is cheering, well done that man, then over to the supermarket, round to brothers (2 miles) with victuals and cat food, back to the bungalow to discover a poorly wood pigeon at the front gate, why do I have to see it? Agh. Now in spare hamster cage and daughter will phone RSPCA. Aw the poor birdie.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Thanks, I keep walking around my garden but difficult not to do things.


It'll take time grovesy  - try to exercise patience if you can, you'll WILL get there although it might seem uphill at the moment x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Now at the pub ready for weekly pub quiz.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Now at the pub ready for weekly pub quiz.



Have one for me Stitch!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Been to town with mum then forest school with the girls and we all got soaked as it was peeing with rain


----------



## mikeyB

Boiled a new kettle full of water three times to rid it of any lingering taste of plastic and stuff. Then made a cappuccino in the coffee machine. This dizzying excitement has left me quite drained


----------



## RobK

Packing the bag ready for a quick drive to Germany for the weekend leaving tomorrow, Looking forward to some chill out time.


----------



## grovesy

Very limited deadheading, off plants.


----------



## mikeyB

RobK said:


> Packing the bag ready for a quick drive to Germany for the weekend leaving tomorrow, Looking forward to some chill out time.


Chill out? I bet you're going to get your Oktoberfest in early before the rush


----------



## Ditto

Watered the apple tree with tomato feed and took some pics of the garden and offloaded a poor wood pigeon to the RSPCA. Aw.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It's so nice here the neighbours are having a BBQ so I am going to start up the lawnmower and cut my back lawn. All I have heard this afternoon is crash bang wallop and a hammer drill on going for an hour or so.
Revenge is sweet so they say


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Watered the apple tree with tomato feed and took some pics of the garden and offloaded a poor wood pigeon to the RSPCA. Aw.


Ditto  - apple tree  - tomato feed?  Are hoping to harvest red apples? 
Poor woody pigeon  You've a good heart D x


----------



## Carolg

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's so nice here the neighbours are having a BBQ so I am going to start up the lawnmower and cut my back lawn. All I have heard this afternoon is crash bang wallop and a hammer drill on going for an hour or so.
> Revenge is sweet so they say


Te he


----------



## Carolg

Visited family after WOrk. Grandson (16) full of his new job. Never seen him so animated about everything for a good while, and got glorious details of sanding a floor and dismantling furniture, and scoffing his tea like a wolf  in starvation mode. It was great to see.


----------



## Ditto

> tomato feed?


I use it for everything. Cheap and cheerful too from the Pound Shop, just add it to the watering can. 

Today I've emptied the waste food caddy into the green wheelie bin, which we're going to have to start paying for this year. Rushed round getting Mum's breakfast tray ready and generally pottered about. All go today as I visit son and go library and I'm hoping to get a gardener, quite reasonable apparently. I can't keep up with it all now, it's too much doing Mum's garden as well.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Cried because the lovely roses in a teacup decoration I have put on a cake I made had fallen over in the night and left a large dent in the top of the cake, so going to have to fix that tonight and make some extra decorations to cover the dents.  Now worried if it will survive the 160 mile journey from Essex to Stoke in one piece tomorrow.


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Cried because the lovely roses in a teacup decoration I have put on a cake I made had fallen over in the night and left a large dent in the top of the cake, so going to have to fix that tonight and make some extra decorations to cover the dents.  Now worried if it will survive the 160 mile journey from Essex to Stoke in one piece tomorrow.


Oh no.


----------



## Robin

Oh no! At least it sounds fixable, have you been watching the patisserie programme, (Bake off, the Professionals, or something like that) ? The week before last, one team's entire chocolate/sugar edifice collapsed spectacularly just before the judges got to it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Robin said:


> Oh no! At least it sounds fixable, have you been watching the patisserie programme, (Bake off, the Professionals, or something like that) ? The week before last, one team's entire chocolate/sugar edifice collapsed spectacularly just before the judges got to it.


Yes I do watch that and saw the collapse of their show stopper.


----------



## Wirrallass

Oh no! I bet your heart sank Lorraine  - how devasting for you  -  hope you find a way to transport it & it survives the long journey x
WL


----------



## Ditto

> Cried because the lovely roses in a teacup decoration I have put on a cake I made had fallen over in the night and left a large dent in the top of the cake,



Such a shame (((hugs)))


----------



## Kaylz

Hope all goes well with the cake transportation @Grannylorraine , today done the usual of lunch prep, dishes, cleaning work tops, also cleaned the kitchen tiles above the cooker as my mum cant reach and the tiles where the cat eats (yuck) haha x


----------



## Stitch147

We stayed in London overnight as we saw The Beach boys at the royal albert hall. Fantastic night. Doing the Thames Rib experience today before heading home.


----------



## Ditto

I'm going to have to google Thames Rib, I'm so ignorant. I love London and have always wanted to go to the Proms at Royal Albert Hall. 

This thread makes me realise how sedentary my life is. It's 20 to 12 and I've done nothing! Just got into Mum's recliner to catch up with the progs she won't want to watch, so while she's still zzzz I watched Dr Mosley's sleep documentary, extremely interesting...then I caught up with all the Gardener's Worlds so I can delete them off the Sky Plus because it's Chelsea next week and all go with gardening telly. Yay.  I've helped Mum get ready and done her breakfast tray, now I'm on here and will in a mo go into Sale to get victuals and hamster stuff and another bag of Pound Shop compost if I can manage it on my shopper. One of these days the wheels are gonna fall off!


----------



## pottersusan

Taken some of my pottery and anodised aluminium jewellery to a new shop that is opening in Dorchester. They will be selling online too. Please PM me for details.
It's all handmade in the UK and there will be people's work from all over the country - so if you want to buy something unique or sell your work, do have a look.

It's opening on bank holiday Monday


----------



## grovesy

I managed to stand on pot up some rootedd cuttings.


----------



## Stitch147

Thames rib experience had to be rearranged, boat was defective and we didn't have time today to do a later one, so doing it next month instead. So ended up doing a bit of shopping instead. Ended up buying a new hand bag.


----------



## Copepod

Ran at my home parkrun, caught up with 2 buddies, who sum up the camaraderie of the event - a woman, originally from Zimbabwe, who I met when we were running about the same speed. Now she's faster than me, but because she's 10 years younger, my age grade % scores are better. The other is a man about 20 years younger, so he runs much faster. We met brushing duck poo off a pontoon when volunteering at a triathlon, and d from chatting discovered we had same home parkrun. So, a quick catch up about races / runs / long walks / triathlons done / volunteered at, plus plans for future.
Then quick drive home to change clothes and get on bike to attend a Shared Interest (ethical investments). Fair Trade coffee and tea was a welcome start to session, as I hadn't dehydrated after run. Interesting talks, then nice veggie buffet. Left with a goodie bag, including a new variety of Tradecraft Geo bar with carrot, ginger, oat & nut. Will report when I've tried it.
Just need to bring washing off line when it's all dry and do a supermarket and glass recycling bin trip, before settling down to TV evening.


----------



## Carolg

Very little of interest for me today. Made soup, watered plants in greenhouse, gonna slob in front of tv


----------



## Carolg

My new to me greenhouse and trying to grow my own bits n bobs.under the acer is Horace the hedgehog


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Today I have painted the outside of the bungalow and the dog. One chocolate lab now has white paint splodges where she has leaned against the paint  I'm now well and truly shattered and wish I had never started the painting.


----------



## Carolg

Really lazy day as up at 0530 with coughing fit to burst. Had to resort to inhalers which isn't usual. Going to water plants if they need it


----------



## Stitch147

I've had a bit of a lazy day, I've only done the laundry and a bit of housework.


----------



## RobK

Got really hot on the cycle ride so stopped off and had my first proper swim in the sea today, Water is very chilly but the first proper swim of the year is always the worse!


----------



## Carolg

Watered plants, burnt rhubarb, sitting listening to birds singing,that's how I burnt rhubarb


----------



## grovesy

Taken the dressing off my Knee.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Taken the dressing off my Knee.


How's it doing, hope all is going well with it  x


----------



## grovesy

Looking fine ta. Think I am doing okay I see the Physio Friday.


----------



## Kaylz

grovesy said:


> Looking fine ta. Think I am doing okay I see the Physio Friday.


great news  hope its not too sore and hope all goes well on Friday, keep us updated  x


----------



## Ditto

grovesy said:


> Taken the dressing off my Knee.


Were you supposed to or did you just get fed up with it? I hope it's healing 100% and you feel much better for the treatment.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Were you supposed to or did you just get fed up with it? I hope it's healing 100% and you feel much better for the treatment.


I could have taken it off yesterday.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Learned some scales and arpeggios on the bass.
Checked tyre pressures on the bike, chased the cat about.


----------



## Ditto

What's that cat ever done to you? 

I've watered the garden and it's glorious here...now I'm catching up with Chelsea.


----------



## mikeyB

I've been charging my wheelchair. So I can go charging round the village.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I'm having a really good spell at the moment so managed to put one coat of paint on my elderly neighbours bungalow for her. Had enough left over after doing my own place so all that's needed is a smaller bucket of paint to finish off tomorrow. M is almost 81 so finds general maintenance a tad difficult now  M had asked yesterday if I fancied doing her bungalow as well so I said yep no problem and most of it was done by the time she came out of her front door this morning the pleasure on her face was worth seeing  So that made my day.


----------



## stephknits

At work today we painted water colour weather pictures with my museum club for adults with learning disabilities and then one of my great volunteer team and I made up family creative activity postcards to do around the gallery in half term - lovely day.
I a man now having a glass of chilled white having done the parent taxi thing for my youngest's school disco.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Had a Bass lesson, did a few miles on my FJR 1300,
Tormented the cat and watched Super League.

Actually ignoring my Diabetes, what will be will be.

Bill.


----------



## Ditto

Don't ignore it Bill, just work it in with your daily living, something you just do that's part of you and an automatic routine. It'll all come right in the end I feel. I'm still thinking about your son.  The brave lads out there and I feel we all ignore them. It's not like the Faulklands when there was all that hooha. 

Today I plan on weeding son's garden once I've had a nap.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Hello Ditto,

By ignoring I mean not letting it change anything.
Diet has changed and Metformin is taken.
I will not change anything that I do.

Bill.


----------



## Ditto

Yes, I see, you're not letting it take over your life. I agree then. My sister had a similar policy and continued on regardless, now having major health problems, but she didn't change her diet or lifestyle so that accounts for that. She's a shadow of the person she once was. No more Sunday morning car boots for us, she can't get round, huffing and puffing. She can't take her g'daughter to school, luckily my other sister is there to take care of things as I can't, I'm here with Mum. You pootle along thinking life will go on and then zap it buggers up big time.


----------



## Stitch147

I took my cat Tigga to the vets yesterday for her booster jabs. She didn't like me afterwards!


----------



## Carolg

Had visit from chiropodist this morning at 8 am, so 2 loads of washing ready to go out before 9, and 3rd ready to put out. Planting seeds, getting garden tidy and even wearing shorts (in back garden). Lovely day here


----------



## Ditto

I buried a baby magpie and then dug it up again.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Yesterday Milly went to the vets for her booster jabs and an assessment for her awful hip dysplasia once her x-rays are transferred over from my previous vet new one will sort out a plan of action to help her as much as he can.
Today went and collected some more paint so I could finish neighbours bungalow off for her and then helped to clean the spots of paint off of her car that seem to have appeared on it. No idea who caused it though


----------



## Stitch147

I blitzed the garden yesterday. Looks a lot better now. Even bought a cat statue that is now sitting under one of my wind spinners.


----------



## Carolg

Update on yesterday. Had to have 2nd shower after gardening. Couldn't believe it when I passed the mirror and I had complete round black circles where I usually would see nobbly knees. Had a wee giggle though.... not the most elegant or fashionable look methinks.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Umpired a very good cricket match,
Watched The Martian in UHD.
Not much else.


----------



## Ditto

They eat a lot at cricket matches, I once did a tea. They wanted me to do it every week from then on they were impressed, but it was a killer on the feet and back so I had to say  no. It was an enjoyable afternoon watching the cricket though. 

I'm going to have to rebury the young Magpie even though the parents are still chittering around the bungalow. Three days now. There's nothing I can do apart from kill Mum's cat maybe.  I'm quite stressed. I'm presuming it was the mother Magpie that came and sat about a foot away from me where I was gardening and stayed for ages just looking at me silent...not even flinching when I was dragging a bench about and stuff...asking for help? Nothing I could do. Felt like crying.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Hello Dityo.

Have to admit I wish Snowy would leave ye birdies alone ,

Some cricket teas are awesome, makes the day even better.
Ofcourse now I have to be picky.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> There's nothing I can do apart from kill Mum's cat maybe.


Can you put a collar with a bell on it so kitty doesn't take the birds by surprise?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I've just defrosted and cleaned out my freezer, found stuff in there I had forgotten about so a few feasts will be on the menu


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Snowy has got a bell on his collar, doesn't seem to make a difference,
He's just very agile.


----------



## Ditto

Pumper_Sue said:


> Can you put a collar with a bell on it so kitty doesn't take the birds by surprise?


She did have a bell on her collar for years but she's such a good hunter it didn't make any difference. Now she's so old she doesn't bother so much and birds know not to come into the garden. That baby Magpie was taking such a chance.  The bereaved parents were back gone 5 this morning. I've had a headache for days! Chitter chitter chitter agh.

I'm going to spend day with daughter to get away.


----------



## Carolg

Visit to daughter and family after work. Modelling a new swimsuit for holiday to get unbiased and honest opinion. Visited friend and got hoovered by two exuberant pups who could obviously smell and taste "auntie Carol, an alien dog (traitor that I am) and a rabbit. Now home, in pj,s and ready for bed. All in all a nice evening


----------



## grovesy

Managed to walk around to the Pharmacy and back. Normally a 10 minute trip. Hope I will not suffer later. Was pleasantly surprised that cars stopped to let me cross and the bus driver at the bus stop signalled did I want the bus even though he had already closed the doors.


----------



## Ditto

Brought the dog food bowl in from end of the path where I put it out every night for the fox. At least I presume it's a fox...I thought if I put it there it would deter him/her from coming round the back and trying to dig up all the dead pets from Mum's pet grave.


----------



## Martin Canty

More of a case of what I'll be doing this weekend..... I volunteer as a Range Safety Officer at our local shooting range so that's where I'll be this weekend Time to dust the cobwebs off of my guns.... One might think that the conversations with the other RSO's revolve around guns & shooting, true but we also talk about important things like our Blood Glucose levels


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Managed to walk around to the Pharmacy and back. Normally a 10 minute trip. Hope I will not suffer later. Was pleasantly surprised that cars stopped to let me cross and the bus driver at the bus stop signalled did I want the bus even though he had already closed the doors.


There are some very kind & thoughtful people out there grovesy  - and some who wouldn't give us the time of day no matter what our circumstances are. Pleased to hear you came across the better type tho I hope you didn't overwork that knee of yours too much. You're doing really well, keep up the good work x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Brought the dog food bowl in from end of the path where I put it out every night for the fox. At least I presume it's a fox...I thought if I put it there it would deter him/her from coming round the back and trying to dig up all the dead pets from Mum's pet grave.


Back in the day..... as you would say Ditto - we had a pets graveyard in the corner of dad's adjoining copse  - we held a funeral service for each of our departed pets  - singing All things bright & beautiful & a short prayer before dad buried our beloved pets which were aplenty Hope your fox gets the message Ditto x
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> There are some very kind & thoughtful people out there grovesy  - and some who wouldn't give us the time of day no matter what our circumstances are. Pleased to hear you came across the better type tho I hope you didn't overwork that knee of yours too much. You're doing really well, keep up the good work x
> WL


Seems to be ok.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Seems to be ok.


Good to hear that x
WL


----------



## Carolg

Up early and decided to take control of my house. Cleared out papers and filed them all. (All before breakfast" Got a book years ago called "clear your clutter with feng shui and I now go for the places that are really bugging me. Makes a big difference to how I feel, and usually house looks more cluttered for a wee while when it's a work in progress.one down ,rest to go


----------



## grovesy

Checked and potted up cuttings that have rooted. Potted up churinga that are out growing pots into bigger ones.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Finished painting my house, last of the skirting outside done and finished, now have to hope and pray it doesn't rain until it's dried off completely.
Have come to the conclusion that I've done far to much and it's caught up with me so having to rest and sleep a lot more than I normally do.


----------



## pottersusan

Made coffee for Eric Knowles (of the Antiques Roadshow). He has a VERY firm handshake!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Pumper_Sue said:


> Finished painting my house, last of the skirting outside done and finished, now have to hope and pray it doesn't rain until it's dried off completely.
> Have come to the conclusion that I've done far to much and it's caught up with me so having to rest and sleep a lot more than I normally do.



You must live in a flash home Sue.  Skirting boards...outside!  You'll be telling us your drive's carpeted next. 

Hedge trimming for me this morning and then the lawns again!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Matt Cycle said:


> You must live in a flash home Sue. Skirting boards...outside! You'll be telling us your drive's carpeted next.


I said skirting not boards 
I did suggest to my elderly neighbour that I painted her doorstep red for her instead of carpeting it


----------



## grovesy

A quick visit to town to Lakeland,Boots and Wilkinson's, with other half.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Today I presented my landlord with 22 sweet corn plants after starting them off in the conservatory for him.


----------



## Carolg

Really lazy day


----------



## Stitch147

I haven't stopped today! Cut grass, put up new fancy garden gazebo, swept path, went for lunch, helped a friend put up hooks in her garage, realised our garden furniture looked a bit tatty, sanded down the wood and painted it all a nice bright blue, done a load of washing, now cooking dinner! Going to work tomorrow for a rest!


----------



## Stitch147

Some of what I achieved today.


----------



## Martin Canty

OK, went to the range over the weekend & having not shot since last summer I managed a very pitiful 9 & 15 out of 25 (each round) in Trap on Saturday & a more respectable 18 & 22 out of 25 on Sunday..... As for the pistol shooting I would have had more success if I had just thrown the bullets at the target (should have got my rifle out instead)


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Spent some time learning the bass line to Money.

Went Asda and bought tinned salmon, cottage cheese, beef steak, fresh veg,
Tinned tuna,and some cod fillets.


----------



## mikeyB

Are those two things connected, Bill? Shoulda gone to Waitrose.


----------



## Amigo

This morning I had my retinal screening and toe tickling on one of the wettest days of the year. Was grateful for the lack of sunshine when I came out.

Had a run out to another town to take some shoes back and we had a disgraceful, humongous all day breakfast that bore no relation to the modest description on the menu. Maybe we looked hungry? Struggled back home and having had a bad night I fell asleep. 

Arranged a meeting for tomorrow out of town then spent nearly an hour on the phone to the hysterically named Dept. of Work & Pensions. The woman who answered was less entertaining than the Muzak and less helpful. How I hate to have anything to do with these departments and their inflexible insistence on tedious and repetitive form filling. I'm just grateful never to have been dependent on them! 

Just cooked my son a lovely dinner but I won't eat again till at least July (or perhaps 8pm).


----------



## Carolg

Phoned about travel insurance. Better quote than through bank. Will call another company tomorrow, but talk about jumping through hoops


----------



## Carolg

Can't believe it. On Saturday found a swimsuit on line and tried to order it on Sunday, out of stock and not in shop either, grrr. Today, bought curtains for my bedroom and a new throw, and found nice cushions on line.  Phoned daughter to order, and ....you've guessed, sold out. Serves me right for going for a sleep, and woke up thinking I'd slept in for work tomorrow lol

Maybe I'd be better going back to bed


----------



## Amigo

We had to go out of the area for a meeting today. I thought we'd need an Ark at one point...never seen such torrential rain for so long. Couldn't see a hand in front of us at one point and was glad to get home!


----------



## Pine Marten

Just come back from our local Odeon, having seen Wonder Woman . Oh my, so good to see a female superhero for once! Gal Gadot is beautiful and acts well too....I think I'm in lurrrrve...


----------



## ohitsnicola

Pine Marten said:


> Just come back from our local Odeon, having seen Wonder Woman . Oh my, so good to see a female superhero for once! Gal Gadot is beautiful and acts well too....I think I'm in lurrrrve...


Fiance wants to see that but I wasn't too sure! Is it good then??


----------



## Pine Marten

ohitsnicola said:


> Fiance wants to see that but I wasn't too sure! Is it good then??


If you're into films like X-Men, Avengers, Thor, etc etc then yes! It's DC not Marvel, but I enjoyed it a lot. Set during WW1, Wonder Woman battles the Germans


----------



## ohitsnicola

Pine Marten said:


> If you're into films like X-Men, Avengers, Thor, etc etc then yes! It's DC not Marvel, but I enjoyed it a lot. Set during WW1, Wonder Woman battles the Germans


yeah DC is better


----------



## mikeyB

Well,beautiful warm sunny day in the Inner Hebrides. Had a haircut in Tobermory this morning, and a visit to the local hospital this afternoon to have a chat with the physiotherapist. Departed clutching a print out of all the exercises I could try. And I will, wouldn't want to disappoint Fiona the charming pysio


----------



## Amigo

Much better day here too. I've taken advantage of some uncommitted hours and met up with an old work friend and colleague for a catch up over a toastie and latte. Nothing like putting the world to rights followed by retail therapy!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Today I have played host to a lovely young lad from open reach who spent an age sorting out my phone line and internet connection. Looks like a 10/10 job well done. Removed a faulty fire alarm and fitted a new one for my neighbour, as at 81 she doesn't do steps anymore.


----------



## grovesy

Managed to do some deadheading in the garden, but only in small bursts.


----------



## Carolg

Pulled out my mystery plants. Enjoyed a fashion parade of holiday clothes from a 10 year old granddaughter. Now pj's and soon for bed


----------



## grainger

Pretended to chase a dragon around a play park followed by riding a pretend horse to safety... just another day at the "office" lol


----------



## grovesy

Done my weekly cutting taking and potting up of cutttings that have rooted.


----------



## Wirrallass

Got up late so haven't done as much as I usually do by this time  - however I've taken a chance & hung washing out (grey clouds in the distance) 
Tackled a few household chores - and shortly to get cracking on making a batch full of meals for the week to pop into the freezer later on. 

@grovesy hope your knee is recovering nicely  - good to see u out in your garden and greenhouse again x
WL


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Took Milly into town for the first time yesterday to further her education. The education involved a visit to the pet shop for her treats and one of the charity shops for another teddy bear, we then went on to visit my elderly mum so her new teddy could be shown off. Unfortunately Milly discovered mum's fish pond for the first time so we cut the visit short before she had an extra dog fish in the pond


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday spent the whole day waiting in on the delivery of our new trainers and just now I'm away to have a sort out of my clothes before some new things arrive tomorrow hopefully  see what there is for keeping and try and sell the stuff that doesn't fit or I don't wear anymore which is rather a lot! haha x


----------



## Carolg

Today sorted out tablets and first time on line order. Hopefully ok as I need thyroxine for Friday. Going to make sense of housework then relax


----------



## mikeyB

I did some dead heading in the garden. Threw the rest of the cats into the field at the back for the buzzard.

(Just joking, honest...)


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> I did some dead heading in the garden. Threw the rest of the cats into the field at the back for the buzzard.
> 
> (Just joking, honest...)


Saw a couple of red kites circling overhead at riding today, I reckon they're just waiting for the riders to fall off. Saves a lot of tedious paperwork...


----------



## Ditto

Reburied some of the cat. That flipping fox. I leave food at the front, there's no darned need for it to come round the back.  I've had to stick the bin on the grave now. I was in a bad mood as it was, it was just so windy. 

I planted some of my presents.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Reburied some of the cat. That flipping fox. I leave food at the front, there's no darned need for it to come round the back.  I've had to stick the bin on the grave now. I was in a bad mood as it was, it was just so windy.
> 
> I planted some of my presents.


Any more of those like presents you'll be able to open your own Garden Centre!! Haha!!!  xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ditto said:


> Reburied some of the cat. That flipping fox. I leave food at the front, there's no darned need for it to come round the back.  I've had to stick the bin on the grave now. I was in a bad mood as it was, it was just so windy.
> 
> I planted some of my presents.


Make sure you bury any departed pets in a strong bin bag and also put an old bit of carpet on top with some stones as well this stops the scent coming through and also the digging of mr/s fox.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I decided to shampoo the carpet last night my VAX had other ideas, as soon as it was switched on smoke started to pour from the motor   it was only 18 months old. Ended up using my 25 year old shampooer instead.


----------



## Ditto

Pumper_Sue said:


> Make sure you bury any departed pets in a strong bin bag and also put an old bit of carpet on top with some stones as well this stops the scent coming through and also the digging of mr/s fox.


Nothing seems to deter it. Poor Ruby cat is almost completely bones and stuff now  but the fox still keeps digging. If I had enough stones I'd make a cairn. Will keep the bins on there, don't care what it looks like, fed-up with it. 

Wheelie bins out, towels drying on the line, Mum's breakfast tray prepared, living room bit tidier, milk and orange in off the step, just chillin' now.


----------



## Stitch147

I had a busy weekend, that's why It went so quick!
I started to sand down the rest of the garden chairs ready to paint on Saturday only to get a frantic message from the brewery saying that the barman couldn't make it in and could me and my OH run the tap room for the day, so we spent all day Saturday there. Sunday we had the Rayleigh Trinity Fair in town, was a good day out, got some new custom made Disney jewellery, then had a spot of lunch, then went round the garden centres to get some bits and bobs.


----------



## grovesy

I have sown some peas and beans. Taken the recycling out. Topped up the bird feeders.


----------



## mikeyB

If you want to stop foxes digging up your departed pets, come and live on the Isle of Mull. There aren't any foxes. And your bird feeders are safe - there are no squirrels either


----------



## Martin Canty

Yesterday I spent the day working a Trail Run, our SAR team helps out with this event every year both manning a couple of aid stations & course safety.... 3 courses, 33, 15 & 7 mile... The course varies in altitude between 7000' & 8500' with a total elevation gain of over 3000'. We had a few runners who suffered from the altitude & an unaccounted for runner so as a consequence a 7 mile section of the course had to be swept for them Alas they were searching for someone I had already picked up but a mistake in record keeping didn't record the fact that he was already returned to the race start as a DNF.


----------



## Ditto

mikeyB said:


> If you want to stop foxes digging up your departed pets, come and live on the Isle of Mull. There aren't any foxes. And your bird feeders are safe - there are no squirrels either


They're only doing what comes natural. I should have made sure they couldn't dig!


----------



## Stitch147

Had my nails done yesterday afternoon, they are now a nice shade of purple


----------



## Ditto

I've put the washing on the line, such a relief that wind has dropped, there's just a nice gentle breeze now. 

I do like purple. I remember in the 1960s it was all the rage. Everything was purple, I had a purple kilt, purple boucle type jumper, purple shiny (plastic lol) handbag, purple t-bar shoes...you name it, it was purple!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Today I have lost the plot and bought Milly a paddling pool  Which she loves, one cool dog


----------



## Steff

Pumper_Sue said:


> Today I have lost the plot and bought Milly a paddling pool  Which she loves, one cool dog


What a life eh


----------



## Martin Canty

Last night, Yoga for the second day in a row.... Trying to make 3 or 4 classes this week


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> Today I have lost the plot and bought Milly a paddling pool  Which she loves, one cool dog


Shadow used to like a paddling pool.


----------



## Ditto

Pumper_Sue said:


> ... one cool dog


Well, she will be now.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, today I ordered a new printer for my computer, to replace my ageing HP. I will be able to print wirelessly from my phone, and with letters (remember them?) it will print duplex to save paper. I love new toys


----------



## grovesy

Picked some cherries and strawberries, bit of deadheading. Walked around the corner to cash machine. Let my friends Border Collie out.


----------



## Martin Canty

Ordered a wireless backup camera system for my 5th wheel travel trailer.... The kit would have cost $130 but I ordered the components separately from Amazon & saved $70 To celebrate I went to a Yin Yoga class (deep stretching)


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Martin, there's nothing like having your deep stretched.


----------



## Amigo

I've mainly been trying to spring my mum from a hospital ward but have managed lunch out and a trip into town for some essential supplies. Can't afford to run out of toilet tissue! 

Came across a guy in town off his head on 'spice' so stopped to help him. His 'friend' then appeared who said it was 'his medication' and assured us he'd be ok because he was taking him for a pint!  Fortunately the boys in blue spotted him in what is characteristic 'spice pose' which seems to involve a curious balancing act where they bend over but don't quite fall and then squat as if there's a chair under them. Definitely not diabeties related. It's quite different to a hypo. Thankfully not a regular sight in our town because it's very unpleasant to witness.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

This afternoon has been spent pressure washing an elderly couples bungalow for them ready for painting. The spray from the washer was lovely in the heat


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I've mainly been trying to spring my mum from a hospital ward but have managed lunch out and a trip into town for some essential supplies. Can't afford to run out of toilet tissue!
> 
> Came across a guy in town off his head on 'spice' so stopped to help him. His 'friend' then appeared who said it was 'his medication' and assured us he'd be ok because he was taking him for a pint!  Fortunately the boys in blue spotted him in what is characteristic 'spice pose' which seems to involve a curious balancing act where they bend over but don't quite fall and then squat as if there's a chair under them. Definitely not diabeties related. It's quite different to a hypo. Thankfully not a regular sight in our town because it's very unpleasant to witness.


My son describes it as "chemically enhanced"


----------



## Carolg

Not warm here. Sitting in wee sun room, feet up, coffee, thanking goodness it's Friday


----------



## mikeyB

Pumper_Sue said:


> This afternoon has been spent pressure washing an elderly couples bungalow for them ready for painting. The spray from the washer was lovely in the heat


Very thoughtful and caring, that, Sue. You might yet get to heaven if you keep that up, you never know


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> Very thoughtful and caring, that, Sue. You might yet get to heaven if you keep that up, you never know


Lol if I ever attain that dept it will be with a bent hallo lmao.
Their son normally does things like that for them unfortunately he is undergoing chemo for bowel cancer so isn't up to helping out at the moment.


----------



## Ditto

Did some of son's garden. The Turkish PomPoms look a treat, the rest of it is a jungle. 

Good grief at the spice!


----------



## MikeTurin

Recompiling the Linux kernel.
I have due a weird problem between my motherboard and the tv card, so I have to make a custom kernel without a driver, and I have to activate the option for running dosemu
Besides I optimize for my CPU and I get a bit of performace upgrade.

Yes, I am a bit nerdy, if you ask my friends.

And it's not work related, because linux kernel IS NOT WRITTEN IN JAVA


----------



## mikeyB

That's not nerdy, Mike, I pay a guy to do that stuff for me. That makes me idle, and you smart


----------



## Carolg

Yesterday, friends came round and went out for tea, but first we finished building up my swing. Yippee. With the ladies brain...and the mans brawn ...all done and hoping for sun. Now today, haircut for me, weeding, shopping and maybe a social evening. Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Ditto

Nowt. Just updating my plant list and thinking about going to the post office and getting into the garden.


----------



## Ljc

I've been girding my loins for a few weeks to undertake a dangerous job. I decided today was the day to tackle the dreadful job of 
Cleaning the oven do I hear you say 
No 
.
.
.
.
.
.
Thawing out and  cleaning the freezer

Phew it's all done.  I need a stiff drink now


----------



## Stitch147

Hectic day, shopping, gardening, went and had hair done, now relax!
Here's my new look hair.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A bit on the warm side today and I've been out in the garden (it's south facing and bone dry) doing lawn and borders.  I like my stripes but it's looking a bit patchy - could do with some evergreen.


----------



## grovesy

Yesterday had 6 week post op check with surgeon, got to have an X-ray and see him again in 3 months. This morning been for Physio, had massage on my knee, did exercises and put on a bike, nearly fell off trying to get off as I panicked when I went o get off. Now only using walking stick if needed.


----------



## trophywench

Haven't been on the thread for a while so just catching up.  That's one helluva lawn! - well done you and it's a lot cooler here today and not at all sunny, ideal for applying Evergreen - and watering/feeding anyway LOL  And Martin's a 5th wheeler - don't think we knew that before?

Meanwhile back in the UK with a teeny weeny little 7+ metre motorhome LOL I've just been in there to check on the 'sun' products we need to stock up on before our forthcoming trip under 'the sleeve' into the EU again - if M Barnier hasn't taken a lesson from Uncle Donald and built a wall to keep us Brits out by the end of the month!


----------



## mikeyB

Good point Jen, I'd forgotten about that. It's not just Northern Ireland that has an open border with the EU....


----------



## Amigo

Matt Cycle said:


> A bit on the warm side today and I've been out in the garden (it's south facing and bone dry) doing lawn and borders.  I like my stripes but it's looking a bit patchy - could do with some evergreen.



Nice lawn!


----------



## grovesy

Borrowed an exercise bike off my friend to do exercise as instructed by Physio.


----------



## Stitch147

Saw Bat Out Of Hell the Musical last night. If anyone gets the chance to see it go! Was a fantastic show. Off to do the Thames rib tour this morning as it got cancelled a couple of weeks ago. Heres a pic of me last night before the show.


----------



## Lindarose

Glad you had such a good time at the show Stitch. Hope weather stays good for us today


----------



## Stitch147

If you're ever in London and fancy doing something different I can highly recommend the Thames Rib Experience. Its fantastic. We booked the 75 minutes Thames barrier trip and it was fantastic. We definitely want to do it again.


----------



## grovesy

Took lots of cuttings and checked on my previous done ones. Was too hot last week to take cutting. Also potted on some plants. Having lunch whilst trying to decide whether to do more sorting of plants , trying to decide if I have over done it. I have done 2 lots of my Physio exercises have another 2-3 lots to do, they take about 35 mins to do.


----------



## Ditto

I want a pic of me on a bike and a stripy lawn. 

In the garden as usual...weeding...waiting for five o'clock so I can eat ::sigh::


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Saw Bat Out Of Hell the Musical last night. If anyone gets the chance to see it go! Was a fantastic show. Off to do the Thames rib tour this morning as it got cancelled a couple of weeks ago. Heres a pic of me last night before the show.
> View attachment 3661



Brilliant picture Stitch. You look like a real rock chic on there!


----------



## trophywench

mikeyB said:


> Good point Jen, I'd forgotten about that. It's not just Northern Ireland that has an open border with the EU....



It may be open Mike - but it isn't 'soft' either way - whether you go on a train or in a ship!  Doesn't bother us, we like having passports though we preferred it when they were always stamped so you could plod back through the Visa pages and go Oooh, do you remember that time we went to San Marino? etc.


----------



## Copepod

No time to fit in parkrun before reporting to work location with kit. However, finished on time, including packing kit into my car and exiting along a narrow cycle path and through gates specially opened for me. So, had time to visit a bird fair before it closed at 4pm. Left with lots of ideas and several second hand books. Also bumped into a former work colleague who moved to a new role, who gave a talk before I arrived. Her daughter was looking pretty hungry by 3.30pm!


----------



## MikeTurin

Dad likes to buy a new car. We made a tour to some car dealers amd I tried to steer hom away frpm the ,pst horrible piles of steel and plastics.
He wants a car that is high. So he is ;ooing a the alleged crossover. Unfortunately a Range Rover cpsts way to mich, amd even a Pajero os expensive. So he started to look at these things.


----------



## Copepod

MikeTurin said:


> Dad likes to buy a new car. We made a tour to some car dealers amd I tried to steer hom away frpm the ,pst horrible piles of steel and plastics.
> He wants a car that is high. So he is ;ooing a the alleged crossover. Unfortunately a Range Rover cpsts way to mich, amd even a Pajero os expensive. So he started to look at these things.


Have a look at Citreon Berlingo type cars - they are all high off ground, with sliding back doors, so easy for people with mobility issues to get in / out. Also ideal for transporting pond dipping  and meadow sweeping nets, trays for looking at freshwater and terrestrial invertebrates, identification guides, kneeling mats, tea and coffee kit for volunteers etc as today!


----------



## Carolg

Travelled home from west to east of Scotland. Met son for coffee. Restful weekend


----------



## AJLang

Trying to keep myself busy because Mum is deteriorating but she won't let me visit for at least a few weeks because she isn't up to company  I'm trying to keep myself on an even keel for Mark's sake. So today I watched as Mark planted 20 lavender plants in our garden and I supervised whilst he planted 11 colourful planters with equally colourful plants (photos are hopefully attached). We went to buy Susie memorial flowers (always try to buy new ones at least once a week) and then went for a drive to Stowe Gardens. I wasn't up to walking round the gardens but had a drink in the cafe. I then came home and learnt to knit with double pointed needles so that I can knit a lion's tail! and also knitted a leg for the lion. FIrst time this week that I've knitted from a pattern in years and it's very therapeutic. I then continued reading a book on my Kindle followed by preparing Hasselback potatoes and asparagus - Mark is going to cook sea bass fillet and scallops to go with it.


----------



## AJLang

I watched a video this morning to try to work out how to sew together my knitted toy lion. I'm still completely confused. Then we went to one of our favourite places and had a glass of wine and Cornetto - my first Cornetto in years - it was a combined breakfast/lunch  Then for a walk round the Abbey's gardens where we used to walk Susie. My legs felt like I was walking through treacle but I still enjoyed myself. A Dulux dog kept wanting lots of cuddles from me which really made me smile  Then off to Waitrose to buy the ingredients so that I can make spaghetti carbonara from scratch tonight. I willonly have a small portion, skinny Mark is really looking forward to it especially as he has been doing most of the cooking lately.


----------



## MikeTurin

Copepod said:


> Have a look at Citreon Berlingo type cars - they are all high off ground, with sliding back doors, so easy for people with mobility issues to get in / out. Also ideal for transporting pond dipping  and meadow sweeping nets, trays for looking at freshwater and terrestrial invertebrates, identification guides, kneeling mats, tea and coffee kit for volunteers etc as today!


Tried it - He said "I'm not an electrician" and dismissed it.


----------



## Copepod

MikeTurin said:


> Tried it - He said "I'm not an electrician" and dismissed it.


That's a shame. I'm not an electrician, either, but my elderly parents find it much easier for lifts than my sister's posh car. When not carrying them, it's also ideal for carrying large amounts of kit or 4 passengers in comfort or cat and bike and plenty of luggage, sleeping on back seat when marshalling on adventure races etc.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Just had to catch a mouse one of the cats must've bought in, cue lots of swearing! Bemused cat just sat there watching me trying to scoop it up with the dust pan. Probably pay back for having to towel dry him this morning  mouse was unharmed.


----------



## grovesy

Been out for coffee for the first time in seven weeks.


----------



## Stitch147

Pottered around in the garden a lot today. Went and got a couple new garden ornaments. Heres what I got and what we've named them!
Eric Catona
 
Ernie
 
Chilly
 
Jacob
 
Prawn


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Pottered around in the garden a lot today. Went and got a couple new garden ornaments. Heres what I got and what we've named them!
> Eric Catona
> View attachment 3730
> Ernie
> View attachment 3731
> Chilly
> View attachment 3732
> Jacob
> View attachment 3733
> Prawn
> View attachment 3734



Aww they're really cute Stitch! I like the bemused expression on Eric Catona's face!


----------



## Mrs Anita B Watson

I went for a walk tried to speed it up took me 45mins.. a few stretches. Bumped into my friend then home. Made some Bajan fishcakes a glass of kiwi cider in my 60th drinking glass.


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Aww they're really cute Stitch! I like the bemused expression on Eric Catona's face!


Tigga, my real cat, was intrigued by Eric. Sat looking at it for ages!


----------



## Stitch147

Mrs Anita B Watson said:


> I went for a walk tried to speed it up took me 45mins.. a few stretches. Bumped into my friend then home. Made some Bajan fishcakes a glass of kiwi cider in my 60th drinking glass.


Bajan fish cakes sound yummy. I'm having Jamaican jerk chicken tonight.


----------



## Ipsi

Sat on a bench, under a tree, and did the crossword.  A green spider (about a quarter of an inch big) fell from the tree onto my leg, so I had a chat with it and got back to my crossword (it didn't have any answers but no harm in asking).  Any takers for an identification?  It had a fat green body and tan legs (could've been on holiday).


----------



## grovesy

Went out for lunch with my friend. 
Managed the drive as a passenger and to eat lunch without too much trouble on my knee. Feel as though I am beginning to get back to more normality.


----------



## Ditto

I hope we're gonna get a pic of the knitted lion when it's finished. There's something about lions that makes me laugh. Years ago I read in Reader's Digest about this little autistic boy and he had a toy, dunno if you remember them, different ones, but they were plastic with a kind of felt covering all over them. He removed all the covering and his parent said "What's that!?" He replied "A peeled lion." If I think of it I have to smile. 

Today I have cleaned out the hamsters. I live large.


----------



## mikeyB

Ipsi said:


> Sat on a bench, under a tree, and did the crossword.  A green spider (about a quarter of an inch big) fell from the tree onto my leg, so I had a chat with it and got back to my crossword (it didn't have any answers but no harm in asking).  Any takers for an identification?  It had a fat green body and tan legs (could've been on holiday).


That'll be a cucumber spider. They like living in small trees and bushes. Fairly common, but not very loquacious as you've discovered


----------



## Ditto

I have nothing against spiders, I just don't want them against me.  Keep yer distance yer buggers. I do save them if I find them in disquieting circumstances ie the sink!

Today I've 'phoned the docs for an appointment for Mum, who's "in agony" with her back. It's only across the road but we'll have to get a taxi, I'm not strong enough to push her over in the wheelchair. Waste of money really. I need to work out and get fit.


----------



## Ipsi

I have to say, I got the impression that the spider was quite friendly, just disdainful of crosswords.  Thanks for the ID mikeyB.  I quite like the idea of a cucumber spider.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I'm watching the cricket test match in Ultra HD. Looks fantastic. Good job I've had my cataracts fixed


----------



## grovesy

Been to Physio, had more exercises added to my regime. Got another 2 Appointments booked.


----------



## AJLang

I met up with three of my four closest school friends at 11am yesterday and they encouraged me to drink far too much wine so I was a little light headed when we finished at 3pm  Then straight home for a two hour snooze


----------



## Austin Mini

We started packing everything into boxes for our move to Derby.


----------



## grovesy

Austin Mini said:


> We started packing everything into boxes for our move to Derby.


Good luck with the move.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been to get my grandson's birthday present, baked my grandson and my friends birthday cakes,  made some sugar flowers and no need to to the house work which I know has to be done but can't get motivated to do.



Austin Mini said:


> We started packing everything into boxes for our move to Derby.


Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## Seabreeze

Chilled out!   
Picked some peas and beans from the garden and told the tomatoes to hurry up and ripen. 
Filled the bird feeders. 
gosh I know how to live today!


----------



## Uller

Up at 7am, loaded car with bows, arrows, lunch, first aid, picked up friend, drove over to the east coast. Met more friends, shot a new 3D field course twice, back home for half past 4, happy and tired (but in a good way)!


----------



## Wirrallass

I did four loads of washing - well the machine did - then I hung it outside on the rotary line as each load finished - great exercise for the waistline - had not long hung out all the whites then next door neighbours fired up their BBQ - smoke & smuts everywhere & had to wash the whites again! I noticed they had taken in their washing beforehand. Then I ventured to my daughter's to see her & family off on their hols. Will miss them. I also walked 5K steps - over achieved today according to my new fitbit. I also watered the bone dry tubs & garden plants and that's it so far until I prepare my tea of baked cod & steamed mixed veggies.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Plans for today.  Post some parcels, trip to the tip, opticians (got new glasses but can't see out of them) then off to a local auction.


----------



## grovesy

Walked to the Library and shops and back, feeling pleased with myself as it is the first time I have done it since having my new knee.


----------



## mikeyB

Well done grovesy. Almost back to full working order, then. The triathlon beckons....


----------



## Martin Canty

Not so much today bur last weekend

Way overdue project to paint the bedroom.... We have lived in the house for 12 years & my design consultant has procrastinated over choosing the color; Back wall teal & the rest a tasteful shade of grey. Cleaning the teal paint from the brushes & rollers I ended up looking like a Smurf
Volunteered (as part of the Sheriff's office) to patrol an outdoor concert at a local venue.... Just making sure that the crowd behaved themselves & to do traffic control afterwards.... Singer was Jim Curry, a John Denver "tribute" artist who actually does John Denver better than John Denver did himself
Volunteered as an RSO (Range Safety Officer) at our local shooting range & got to fire a FlintLock rifle for the first time ever, could get myself hooked, it's actually a lot of fun. Already been looking at them online. Ah, finances!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today, I am gathering stuff together to do a car boot sale tomorrow.  I'm not expecting a Thursday boot sale to be that busy, but it's worth a go.


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> Today, I am gathering stuff together to do a car boot sale tomorrow. I'm not expecting a Thursday boot sale to be that busy, but it's worth a go.


Clearing house in preparation for the big move, eh Mark?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've been trying to unblock a drain


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Struggled to learn a piece called "Dlite" on the Bass.

Cant get to grips with the timing.

Any musicians in here ????


----------



## mikeyB

Sorry, Bill, my younger brother is the bass player in the family. (That's why my dad bought a Cortina estate).


----------



## Seabreeze

planting stuff in the garden


----------



## Robin

Just been hacking ( I mean, scientifically shaping and pruning) the mock orange that finished flowering while we were away, also planted a pack of bedding begonias I got for 50p in the local garden centre. Cheapskate? Moi?


----------



## mikeyB

That's a bargain, Robin, for a perennial if you look after them. Not a cheapskate, a clever eye for a super deal. Fancy trying Brexit negotiations?


----------



## Seabreeze

Bill Stewardson said:


> Struggled to learn a piece called "Dlite" on the Bass.
> 
> Cant get to grips with the timing.
> 
> Any musicians in here ????



I had 4 guitar lessons 2 years ago and have been too busy to continue!  hope to start again next summer


----------



## Seabreeze

oh yeah and I brought a friend over to visit mum, they've not seen each other for several years, their delight was priceless


----------



## Wirrallass

Well I've had an amazing day really!!  I snoozed in very very late - didnt get a wink if sleep til 06.25am!! Made brekky/lunch of 2 chucky eggs - then I sat & stepped watching Wimbledon this afternoon (Much faster & more enjoyable than cricket @MikeyB) Shame about Andy Murray and Djokavic two of my favourite players - going to water my daughter's garden & tubs soon then come home & do mine  - and that's where I'm at so far.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Martin Canty said:


> Clearing house in preparation for the big move, eh Mark?


Not quite yet.  Just decluttering.  We have too much stuff.


----------



## mikeyB

I think I'm turning into two people. Looked in the post box yesterday - two identical catalogues from Lakeland, two identical letters from DUK containing raffle tickets. Two identical pensions would come in handy....


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I blew a fuse or two  (don't ask)


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday, did a very successful car boot sale.  Made £165.


----------



## mikeyB

I don't drive, so I don't need a car boot. Well done, though Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today, bought some tropical fish.  Got 2 female dwarf Gouramis, 2 kissing Gouramis & 2 Swordtails.  Also visited a Polish supermarket & bought some unusual things.  The Polish do like pickling everything.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Learning Bass line to Midnight Blues - Gary Moore.


----------



## mikeyB

Good for you, Bill. Nowt like a great blues bass line.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

mikeyB said:


> Good for you, Bill. Nowt like a great blues bass line.


 
 I'm not actually learning via tabs I'm learning the notes,

Makes it slow and frustrating,,,, I will get there.

Did you sniff out the DVD ??


----------



## mikeyB

I've learned three more chords on the mandolin. I can't finger pick a guitar any more cos of this bloody tremor. DVD - not yet.


----------



## Martin Canty

Yesterday (Sunday) had to take my youngest to the vet to have a bandage removed (torn claw which was pulled on Saturday)...
I don't live in a particularly small town, though it sometimes feels like it.... Walked into the waiting room & there was one of my friends waiting for the vet to see his cat.... Little while later, another couple of friends walk in with their dog... Shortly followed by another couple of friends with their dog!!!! I don't think I was there for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Uller

Went along to see a Viking village at Duncarron yesterday with re-enactors and a nice wee forge, then popped into the Bannockburn visitor centre and got to command a unit of English cavalry and a unit of English crossbowmen at a rerun of the battle.... bit of fun, pricey to get in though.


----------



## mikeyB

You lost.


----------



## Uller

I did indeed....


----------



## grainger

Turned my spare room into an office - built a desk, put up pictures and generally ensured I have no excuse not to study now!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today I've taken more junk to the tip, went food shopping (it's an exciting new adventure in flavours this week) & fitted new latches & draught excluders to the windows.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

mikeyB said:


> I've learned three more chords on the mandolin. I can't finger pick a guitar any more cos of this bloody tremor. DVD - not yet.



Mandolin,,, now there's an instrument that has some history to it.

Lets hope it never fades away.


----------



## Stitch147

Today I had to take my little monster Tigga to the vets. She's been poorly for a couple of days. Vet couldn't find anything wrong with her, she had an anti sickness injection and she's got medicine for a couple of days. Fingers crossed it does the job.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Stitch147 said:


> Today I had to take my little monster Tigga to the vets. She's been poorly for a couple of days. Vet couldn't find anything wrong with her, she had an anti sickness injection and she's got medicine for a couple of days. Fingers crossed it does the job.



Fingers crossed for Tigga ( my cats far superior).


----------



## Seabreeze

Gritted my teeth with the district nurse services promising to take my mums bloods 
then had to dash said bloods to hospital myself as they came after the surgery collection for them


----------



## Mark Parrott

So far today I have been trying to tackle our nettle issue.  I've chopped them all down with the strimmer, but will probably need weed killer to finish them off.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Mark Parrott said:


> So far today I have been trying to tackle our nettle issue.  I've chopped them all down with the strimmer, but will probably need weed killer to finish them off.


Hi Mark, now you have chopped them down wait until new growth appears otherwise the weed killer wont work. Other option if you can is to dig them up so you remove the roots.


----------



## Stitch147

Bill Stewardson said:


> Fingers crossed for Tigga ( my cats far superior).


She seems better today, no more vomiting.


----------



## Seabreeze

Mark Parrott said:


> So far today I have been trying to tackle our nettle issue.  I've chopped them all down with the strimmer, but will probably need weed killer to finish them off.



you could sell nettle soup then?!
Some people leave the nettles to die off then harvest them to make yarn from them.

let some grow back, nuke them with weed killer and if you have anything like grow bags - heavy plastic, cover the area with that after they have died off so it can't get any light or air for a year or two so any roots can't grow - heard that on gardeners question time. 
Good luck


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Traipsed all round Sheffy trying to find a Gary Moore song book with bass notation in it- NO CHANCE.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Mark, now you have chopped them down wait until new growth appears otherwise the weed killer wont work. Other option if you can is to dig them up so you remove the roots.


Thanks for that.  Might put my back out doing all that digging though.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Seabreeze said:


> you could sell nettle soup then?!
> Some people leave the nettles to die off then harvest them to make yarn from them.
> 
> let some grow back, nuke them with weed killer and if you have anything like grow bags - heavy plastic, cover the area with that after they have died off so it can't get any light or air for a year or two so any roots can't grow - heard that on gardeners question time.
> Good luck


Good advice, thank you.  Our chicken coop extension is going on the nettle area.  I was hoping the chickens would keep the nettles under control.


----------



## Seabreeze

Mark Parrott said:


> Good advice, thank you.  Our chicken coop extension is going on the nettle area.  I was hoping the chickens would keep the nettles under control.


if that doesn't work will you try goats?!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Seabreeze said:


> if that doesn't work will you try goats?!


The wife really wants a goat.


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> So far today I have been trying to tackle our nettle issue.  I've chopped them all down with the strimmer, but will probably need weed killer to finish them off.


The butterflies will hates you!  I would luv a goat and a donkey.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today, feeling really tired for no reason.  I blame the weather.  All I've done today is clear the back garden ready to lay the weed membrane & finally the plum slate to go on top.  Got 2 tons of the stuff, so hope it's enough.


----------



## mikeyB

I think you'll find it's enough whether it is or not after you've shifted two tons of it by hand


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> I've chopped them all down with the strimmer, but will probably need weed killer to finish them off


Used to make nettle wine with ours when I lived in Erdington.....No nettles here, perhaps I could try tumbleweed wine


----------



## Mark Parrott

I might try making nettle wine.


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> I might try making nettle wine.


Best with the young, fresh shoots..... Might be a little late in the season now....


----------



## Ditto

I had nettle wine in Heysham back in the day before there was a risk of radiation  I wasn't keen, I preferred ginger beer.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Martin Canty said:


> Best with the young, fresh shoots..... Might be a little late in the season now....


I think it is.  Never mind.


----------



## Ditto

Today I had a conversation with a fella from the council about recycling. He said there's nothing they can do with the plastic and stuff they just burn it for energy! At least they don't land fill as that's too expensive he said. Doesn't burning plastic pollute the atmosphere?


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Today I had a conversation with a fella from the council about recycling. He said there's nothing they can do with the plastic and stuff they just burn it for energy! At least they don't land fill as that's too expensive he said. Doesn't burning plastic pollute the atmosphere?


Here plastics get collected though not all plastics are recyclable.


----------



## Ditto

They collect them here in the black wheelie bin, but he said not to put everything in. Mainly bottles I think he said. He was quite enthusiastic on recycling.  We now have to pay for our green wheelie bin to be emptied of garden waste. Everybody is up in arms! You can still put your food waste in though and that gets collected for free.


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> They collect them here in the black wheelie bin, but he said not to put everything in. Mainly bottles I think he said. He was quite enthusiastic on recycling.  We now have to pay for our green wheelie bin to be emptied of garden waste. Everybody is up in arms! You can still put your food waste in though and that gets collected for free.


Our plastics get out in plastic sacks.


----------



## Ditto

grovesy said:


> Our plastics get out in plastic sacks.


That's like something out of monty python.


----------



## Mark Parrott

We are charged for garden waste collection too.  I refused to pay it & just compost it now.  It's only £20 a year, but it was the principle of it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, today I have awoken with a hangover.  Haven't had one of them for months.  Later off to hospital eye clinic for a vision field assessment, but won't see doctor for 2 weeks.  My right eye still isn't right, despite there being no sign of optic neuritis left.


----------



## mikeyB

Mark Parrott said:


> We are charged for garden waste collection too.  I refused to pay it & just compost it now.  It's only £20 a year, but it was the principle of it.


That's less than 3p a week. That's a strict bar for your principles

Hope it's good news at the hospital. Don't worry too much, optic neuritis takes an age to get right, but it should, eventually.


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday I made a Christmas Pom Pom bauble whilst drinking wine. I made flaky pastry for the first time to make Paul Hollywood's Iberico ham and manchego cheese empanadas and I enrolled on my degree programme


----------



## Sprogladite

I took part in a fundraiser horse ride/walk for Motor neurone disease. Managed to give myself a lovely blister walking in riding boots but was a good day and we raised quite a bit


----------



## Ally beetle

I am waiting to hear from the hospital to find out if my wife's spinal surgery has gone ok.

I am really worried that is why I am on here posting stuff as it keeps my mind off it all


----------



## grovesy

Been on the phone and manged to get Insurance to pay for my follow up appointment for X-ray and Consultation, post 3 months Knee replacement.


----------



## mikeyB

I've just got an appointment in Glasgow Deathstar (Queen Elizabeth University Hospital) for a brain SPECT scan (single photon emission computed tomography) on Oct 4. 

6 hour job, in total - injection first, then scan later.  Longer, if they can't find the brain


----------



## Amigo

Ally beetle said:


> I am waiting to hear from the hospital to find out if my wife's spinal surgery has gone ok.
> 
> I am really worried that is why I am on here posting stuff as it keeps my mind off it all



Hope all has gone well Ally. It's always scary being the one waiting.


----------



## Ditto

I fed a squirrel some chocolate.


----------



## Ally beetle

Yes it is all the OK went to see her after I logged off thank you amigo she was falling asleep every 5 mins so I came home as she was fine.


----------



## HOBIE

Ditto said:


> Today I had a conversation with a fella from the council about recycling. He said there's nothing they can do with the plastic and stuff they just burn it for energy! At least they don't land fill as that's too expensive he said. Doesn't burning plastic pollute the atmosphere?


A nice lady at our Duk group gets everyone's plastic milk bottle tops & gets money for them for Duk. Prob just pennies but I save all mine for her.


----------



## Seabreeze

I pulled up the last of my new potatoes, picked some tomatoes and did mundane domestic chores. 
Asked the butchers for some fish again, trying to create a demand!


----------



## Carolg

Fed birds, cleaned out fridge, planted some violas, hair cut, housework and now sitting glowering at clouds while washing is trying to dry. All in all a lazy day


----------



## Mark Parrott

Had flu jab, then went to Pets At Home for chicken drink.  It should help with an egg problem we have.  One of our chickens is laying watery eggs.  When broken open, they are very runny.  Very odd.  Also bought some scales so I can now weigh myself.  The old ones broke


----------



## Ditto

I've lolled about in the grip of manflu, doesn't curb my appetite though.  Played Mahjong, I'm addicted. Nipped out to feed the nightly cat visitor, though he doesn't look like stray. If I forget he waits faithfully, I feel obliged! 20 to 11 one night and still waiting patiently by the gate. Felt proper guilty.


----------



## MikeTurin

Bought Sky Now TV Box - still didn't figure how to activate the 3 month special offer or access Sky contents anyway.
Or to watch youtube for that matter. All guides I find are for UK model that is different respect to the Italian one, of course and the italian official website is a mess.
Chromecast was a breeze to install- Andactually supports Sky too. 
Next time I'll follow my nerd insinct and go to buy a Raspberry PI 3 instead ...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Too many carbs in a Raspberry Pi.


----------



## Ditto

Prepared Mum's breakfast tray. She has the same thing daily. Little box of cereal out of a Variety pack but not CocoPops she doesn't like them, one large banana sliced into the bowl first, little jug of whole milk, half a pint of orange juice, seven or eight prunes with juice or syrup all depending which tin I've picked up. Mug of tea with whole milk. She won't eat again then till tea time-ish, meat and two veg. Sometimes a couple of cream cakes halfway through the day with a cuppa. How come she's not diabetic?


----------



## Carolg

Dragged out a winter cosy jumper and went for a walk. Going to slob and read a book for a bit


----------



## PaulFromAspull

I've tinkered with my computer.  I've just sold my tablet in order to get a replacement and I have to say, even though the replacement is coming on Tuesday, I hadn't realised how much I used the thing until I no longer had it.  So I'm using the computer more, which is usually my wife's domain.

I'm also waiting for a video game to download on one of my consoles.

I have beans bubbling away in the slow cooker.  And right now I'm sat here with music on in the background just browsing the internet and contemplating doing a little writing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

My list of thing s to do & why I don't want to do them.
1. Finish laying plum slate in back garden.  It's really hard work as I have to use a spade as I don't have a shovel to scoop them up into the wheelbarrow.
2. Tidy up front garden.  Lots of sticks off the trees that need picking up & a big pile of wooden pallets that need shifting.  Tiring just to look at.  Too wet to mow the lawn.
3. Clear guttering.  I've done most of this.  Still needs doing round the back of the house & around the conservatory.  Really don't like heights though.
4. Install new kitchen lights.  It's too dark today to see properly.  And obviously can't put a light on to see better as I need to turn the electric off.
5. Install new window latch in spare room.  Done all the rest throughout the house, but can't get to the one in the spare room as there is too much junk.
6. Sand & oil kitchen worktops.  Big job.  Means clearing all the stuff of the worktops, lots of sanding down & can't use the kitchen for ages.
7. Tidy conservatory.  In process, but got lots of stuff in there that I need to sell.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Crickey, I'm knackered just reading your list @Mark Parrott 

I really need to finish decorating the back bedroom but I've got 4 hours of school work to do with my twins (they are home educated) starting with an hour of maths each


----------



## Wirrallass

Afternoon all ~ yesterday I laid weed control sheets on the front garden then daughter & hubby shovelled & spread Yorkshire shingle over it ~ just finished the job when it began to rain.

Whilst the shingle was being spread I spied something amongst it ~ something we all recognise ~ our own DF  Didnt realise such a tiny thing could cause such dismay & alarm ~ brought her indoors to wash her & take a pic of her then sent her packing without wellies ~ brolly ~ or roadmap in the hope she would lose herself


----------



## Wirrallass

I plan to valet my car later on ~ a job well overdue ~ have brought in the footwell mats to Hoover them ~ then this evening I'll cook a batchful of meals then freeze them when they've cooled.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I've managed to get off my bum & do 3 more wheelbarrow fulls of plum slate.  Now got holes in my gloves.  Not too much more to go.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I've managed to get off my bum & do 3 more wheelbarrow fulls of plum slate.  Now got holes in my gloves.  Not too much more to go.View attachment 4773


You're getting there Mark ~ its been a busy year for you with all that you've done so far ~ but when your garden is finished you'll observe your good work with wifey and congratulate yourselves on a job well done. Lurve the plum slate by the way ~ different & the Yorkshire? stepping stones. x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thanks, @wirralass.  The weather hasn't helped this summer.  Too much rain to get everything done.  Hopefully we will still get some nice days to enjoy the garden once it's finally finished.


----------



## Ditto

Cracking thread, love reading what you've all been doing, so busy! More pix please.

I'm watching Barefoot In The Park again, I luvs that film. I plan to do nothing today, so not much change there then. I'm crook, good excuse. 

Here's a pic of CheekyCat trying to freak out PhoebeHamster and not succeeding. Phoebe's got nerves of steel.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, today I've laid some more plum slate.  Nearly done now.  Stopped due to rain.  Should be finished tomorrow.  Forgot to mention that I made some butter the other day.  So easy.  Will be making all my butter from now on.


----------



## mikeyB

And, of course, your own buttermilk


----------



## Mark Parrott

Oh yes, forgot about the buttermilk.


----------



## Ditto

Good grief, easy?! How do you make your own butter. First own your own cow?


----------



## Kaylz

Today I was in the other town, went to the card factory and got a birthday card for my mum for next week, and a beautiful wee silver cat keyring to go with her engraved infinity symbol necklace  then went to the factory shop who had gotten rid of the boots I wanted so bought a pair of Henley boots instead, no more spending for a while now! Lol  x


----------



## Seabreeze

I bought an advent calendar for my mums carers for when they come, they all fight to be on the first call of the day in December! 
So I bought a second one for the afternoon carers


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> Good grief, easy?! How do you make your own butter. First own your own cow?


All you need is whipping cream.  I bought a butter churner.  You add whipping cream to it and churn for about 15 mins.  You end up with butter & buttermilk. It's magic!


----------



## Ditto

Yummy, I luvs butter! I eat cartloads. I remember a shopkeeper patting it into a square with wooden paddles, that butter tasted divine. Never tasted it like that since.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I have the wooden paddles too.


----------



## mikeyB

The only reason butter churns were invented is because they didn't have food processors. You can create butter by just over whipping cream. As has been said, it's not rocket science. 

If you like a bit of salt in your butter, add it right at the end after you've drained off the buttermilk, otherwise you'll have salty buttermilk. Use the buttermilk in your soda  bread recipe.


----------



## Ditto

I thought it was all high falutin' making butter. You learn something everyday on this forum.  The only thing dairy I never fancied eating was Little Miss Muffets curds and whey. Yuck!

Today I'm ebaying. Doing ebay is fun except it's a hassle where to put stuff. Also, I wonder if it's worth doing it sometimes with the hassle and the p&p. It does earn me enough money sometimes to get taxis to my offsprings which is a hassle of three buses and in Winter I hate doing that. So I shall keep doing it, I think I'm maybe a throwback. 



> Smith is also quoted as saying that Britain was "a *nation* that is governed by*shopkeepers*", which is how he put it in the first (1776) edition. It is unlikely that either Adam Smith or *Napoleon* used the phrase to describe that class of small retailers who would not even have had the franchise.
> *Nation of shopkeepers - Wikipedia*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nation_of_shopkeepers


----------



## Mark Parrott

I eBay a lot.  I now always send parcels signed for because of problems I've had with people saying they haven't received them.  I also found out recently that if someone wants to return something, it goes against your seller rating, even if you offer a full refund!


----------



## Ditto

Really? I didn't know that! I don't bother with returns, if they have any hassle I just refund them and tell them to bin the item. I can't be bothering with all that. Up to now I've had (mostly) nice people.  Ebay are now definitely all about the profit, but I've read that it was really good back in the day. Wish I'd been doing it then. Like that fella that found tons of blue rope on the beach and made megabucks selling it by the yard.


----------



## MikeTurin

Now TV update: The instruction are saying that I have to insert a numeric code for the registration, and the numeric code is outside the box. 
I've found a barcode on the box, marked SERIAL NO. 
Make sense that is uses as ID for the box, isn't it?
On the box there's also an orange sticker I had overlooked, Peeling that sticker revealed the code. 
Now I can burn my brain cells watching serials for three months.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Garden finished!  Yay!


----------



## mikeyB

Well done Mark, time to put the leeks in


----------



## Flakie

Height of cruelty today as hubby asked me to make my Dorset Apple Traybake for the Macmillan coffee morning on Friday at work! Full of flour and caster sugar sprinkled with Demerara- and I can't eat a morsel!


----------



## Seabreeze

Massaged my mums back and shoulders, she's full of knots, probably from tensing from arthritic pain, she's nicely relaxed from the knots if nothing else now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, can't see me getting much done today.  Miserable outside.  Got to take wifey to her regular GP appointment this morning.  And being Thursday, off to brother's tonight for a not very low carb dinner & naughty dessert.  It's bad manners to turn it down, surely.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today went to an auction.  It's great fun.  There's a local one near me we go to every month.  It's mainly house clearance stuff & some of it is utter rubbish, but there is some good stuff too.


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> Today went to an auction.  It's great fun.  There's a local one near me we go to every month.  It's mainly house clearance stuff & some of it is utter rubbish, but there is some good stuff too.


I would be in hog's heaven rootling about amongst all the potential treasures. I luvs car boots too. 

Not done much of anything today, pouring rain so no garden, but I did walk into town to get my exercise in. Forgot to wear Garmin, must put it in my pocket in future.


----------



## Copepod

Saturday means parkrun. Tomorrow, being Sunday, means volunteering at junior parkrun. Today also joined flood clean up volunteers, picked up loads of canalside rubbish and used dumped concrete pieces and gravel to fill a hole at edge of towpath cycle / footpath. Plus helped make a couple of nest boxes.


----------



## Kaylz

Not done much at all today yet, was supposed to go to the ATM and shop for wrapping paper this afternoon but it was pouring down so decided against it lol, going to the other town to the supermarkets tonight though, HUGE list of shopping and most of it isn't even for me! Haha xx


----------



## Ditto

I'm knackered.  Sorting out photograph albums, it'll take me all winter...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> I'm knackered.  Sorting out photograph albums, it'll take me all winter...


I've got that to do.  Got a load of old photos in wallets that need putting into albums.  Bought some albums 6 months ago & still haven't started yet.


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> I've got that to do.  Got a load of old photos in wallets that need putting into albums.  Bought some albums 6 months ago & still haven't started yet.


I do like doing it but it's very time consuming especially when I stop to look at them all again.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that was basically a wasted trip to Asda, fish - out of stock, bacon - out of stock, boxes of chocolates I was going to buy for mum and granddads birthdays - you guessed it out of stock! x


----------



## Copepod

Need to get my printer working again, so I xan print out train and ferry tickets for trip to Corsica. A functioning printer would also make doing work travel expense claims much easier.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Had a guy round to fix our sofa.  We have an electric recliner with USB ports & one of them stopped working.  It was done under warranty, so that's OK.  Also went food shopping.  Right now, wifey is looking at holidays for next year.  Looks like it will be Cyprus.


----------



## Ditto

I had an hour in the garden trimming the lavender. Killer. I'm so unfit. Determined to do an hour a day. At one time I was never out of the garden, now I'm finding I have to make myself get out there. I don't want to do anything!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Had to wait in for DPD to pick up a parcel.  No times mentioned.  Thankfully they turned up around 2pm so not too bad.  Yesterday took wife to a pain management class, which was a complete waste of time.  I think others there thought the same thing.


----------



## Ditto

Just watched Annie: Out of the Ashes - BBC I recorded it. What a fabulous programme, what a fabulous young woman. She would gladden anybody's heart. Such a trouper.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today.  Got to list some stuff on eBay.  Just waiting for camera to charge.  Must remember to get the washing in.  Left it out all night.  Going out to get fish & chips tonight & a nice pud as a treat.  I've already treated myself to 2 slices of toasted Burgen for breakfast after my blood test.  I know how to live.


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> I know how to live.


 Well done on the Singer, I sold one of them once. I think I've sold most everything, people give me stuff and I just stick it on there, sell it cheap and cheerful, one man's rubbish... 

I cleaned out the hamsters, what a job! Sawdust everywhere!


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday I enrolled on my creative writing degree and then started studying


----------



## Vince_UK

Well start with Yesterday. 
I walked, Yes actually WALKED, 4 kms. before last weeks shock about T2 the farthest I walked was to my car and around the supermarket usually buying food.
Bought some broccoli and cauliflower and also some Okra. Very cheap and plentiful here in Shanghai. I am trying the drink where you cut some okra up and leave in water overnight then drink the water. Who knows if it will work or not but what the hell! Information from my organic food crazy daughter-in-law.
Today I got up at 9 am , for some strange reason I am sleeping very well past couple of days.
Ironed shirts and pants.
After dinner Today I will walk again, ok doing it slowly but..... better than nothing and certainly 100% more that I have done for the past few decades. 
Tomorrow I hope my BG Meter arrives because I really need to start testing and didn't have time to buy one before I left the UK. I, therefore, have no idea what my levels are. Doc in UK told me I was 7.8 so after reading here  on the forum I need to between 4-7 range I will find out soon if my efforts are paying off.
Should arrive tomorrow or Monday at the latest. Bought a Roche Accu Check no idea if it is good or not but it is imported from Germany as I wouldn't trust any of the Chinese brands at all, so it should be trustworthy. Problem is the instructions are in Chinese only which I cannot read. I did however find the instructions in English on the net, much to my surprise, which I have downloaded.
What I am right chuffed about is that my weight in 1 week is down from 97.5 to 94.6 kgs. That has to count for something.
Happy Days.


----------



## Ditto

Well done on the weight loss. Good going. 

Today I'm watching Bette Midler and that fab fella from The Birdcage in Jackie Susann's biopic. S'good.


----------



## HOBIE

Been to see my son win his football game (he scored) out in the cool fresh air & off to work this afternoon for a couple of hours.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Done everything I planned to do today plus 1 extra job.  Cleaned out the chicken coupe & emptied the kitchen bins.  The extra job was blitzing the kitchen.  It was full of tiny black flies & couldn't understand why.  So I just cleaned everything thoroughly just in case there was something sticky somewhere.  There are still a few hanging around.  Must be some kind of infestation.


----------



## Ditto

Fruit flies! They've everywhere this year.  I don't like killing them because they're the closest to us in DNA, but they are so annoying when in a cloud. Don't leave fruit about. Dunno if you remember but one year back in the day it was Ladybirds, they were everywhere too but the worst year was Greenflies when we were painting the garden fence....it was stippled with the little buggers.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ironed shirts and pants and watched a Harry Potter movie


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> Fruit flies! They've everywhere this year.  I don't like killing them because they're the closest to us in DNA, but they are so annoying when in a cloud. Don't leave fruit about. Dunno if you remember but one year back in the day it was Ladybirds, they were everywhere too but the worst year was Greenflies when we were painting the garden fence....it was stippled with the little buggers.


Oh yes, I remember the ladybird problem.  They are pretty, so I didn't mind them too much.


----------



## Mark Parrott

So, what shall I do today?  My list of things to do is still pretty long.  If the weather is fine, might do a tip run.  Shed could do with a sort out.  Might cut the grass if it dries out enough.  Front garden needs tidying up.  I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## New-journey

I am going to see my Mum who is struggling after her massive heart operation back in April. She is still not herself and she thinks it is the drugs that are making her so tired and weak. Going to cheer her up hopefully!


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> Done everything I planned to do today plus 1 extra job.  Cleaned out the chicken coupe & emptied the kitchen bins.  The extra job was blitzing the kitchen.  It was full of tiny black flies & couldn't understand why.  So I just cleaned everything thoroughly just in case there was something sticky somewhere.  There are still a few hanging around.  Must be some kind of infestation.


We get loads of little flies in the house, ours are from our houseplants. If the soil is too wet, little fungus gnats hatch out. The eggs must be in the potting compost when you buy it. I find those yellow sticky paper traps you get for greenhouses catch most of them, plus not overwatering your plants. (if you don't have plants in the house, ignore everything I just said!)


----------



## Ditto

I'm going to my sons, I usually go Friday but swapped around this week. Tidying up the house ready for Christmas. I'm leaving the garden and calling it quits till Spring!  I don't have a garden at my bijou flatlet, just a 'green' carpark which means they let grass grow up through spaces and have planting round the edges. It's a bit weedy though and I might have to get out there in summer and mess about a bit. I can't bear looking at weeds in summer...I can turn a blind eye in winter because everywhere is wet.


----------



## Carolg

Housework, going to do ironing and a bit of pottering and clearing up garden. That's the plan anyway. Maybe a snooze instead


----------



## MikeTurin

Agriculture. Autumn is arriving. Cut the tomato plants because they were almost died and gathered the last green tomatoes. Any advice to cook them, by the way? Spaghetti pumpkin experiment failed 15 plants died only three pumpkins saved and don't now if they are edible, because high temperatures and dry climates made the plants suffer...


----------



## Vince_UK

Spent most of the day tryng to access the website to input my Gas and Electricity meter readings in. Still trying.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Robin said:


> We get loads of little flies in the house, ours are from our houseplants. If the soil is too wet, little fungus gnats hatch out. The eggs must be in the potting compost when you buy it. I find those yellow sticky paper traps you get for greenhouses catch most of them, plus not overwatering your plants. (if you don't have plants in the house, ignore everything I just said!)


The only plant we have in the kitchen is mint.  I was told flies don't like mint.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I got the tip run in.  Wasn't easy.  Our road has been closed all morning by the police, so had to go the long way round (10 miles instead of 5!)  When I got back, our Landlord was at our house repairing the guttering as it was falling off the wall.  He told me we are getting a big facelift next year.  New guttering & soffits & a new paint job using thermal paint.


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> The only plant we have in the kitchen is mint.  I was told flies don't like mint.


Perhaps when they hatched out and realised they were in a mint forest, they were flying away as quickly as possible holding their noses.


----------



## mikeyB

MikeTurin said:


> Agriculture. Autumn is arriving. Cut the tomato plants because they were almost died and gathered the last green tomatoes. Any advice to cook them, by the way? Spaghetti pumpkin experiment failed 15 plants died only three pumpkins saved and don't now if they are edible, because high temperatures and dry climates made the plants suffer...


With the green tomatoes, if you don’t want the ubiquitous Fried Green Tomatoes, you can actually make a green tomato cake. It’s essentially the same as carrot cake, but just use the finely chopped or minced green tomatoes instead of carrot. It does work, believe me. They’re also nice sliced as an ingredient atop a pizza.

And, of course, there’s chutney or salsa. There are a zillion recipes for these online.


----------



## Carolg

MikeTurin said:


> Agriculture. Autumn is arriving. Cut the tomato plants because they were almost died and gathered the last green tomatoes. Any advice to cook them, by the way? Spaghetti pumpkin experiment failed 15 plants died only three pumpkins saved and don't now if they are edible, because high temperatures and dry climates made the plants suffer...


I made green tomato chutney


----------



## Amigo

Ditto said:


> Fruit flies! They've everywhere this year.  I don't like killing them because they're the closest to us in DNA, but they are so annoying when in a cloud. Don't leave fruit about. Dunno if you remember but one year back in the day it was Ladybirds, they were everywhere too but the worst year was Greenflies when we were painting the garden fence....it was stippled with the little buggers.



Fascinating that the fruit fly is close in DNA to humans but apparently, whilst there’s 60% genetic similarity between us and fruit flies, there’s a surprising 50% genetic similarity between us and *bananas! *However I’m still going to eat bananas!


----------



## mikeyB

As Groucho Marx once said, Time flies like an arrow, but fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## SB2015

Made some slippers which include my orthotics!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I made a card for my friend featuring the rainbow bridge poem as she had to have her 18 year old Westie Jack put to sleep last night. 

Grass cutting for my neighbour was also on the agenda for today.


----------



## Amigo

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 4925
> Made some slippers which include my orthotics!!



They are charging a fortune for something similar in the Cosyfeet catalogue so well done!


----------



## Kaylz

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 4925
> Made some slippers which include my orthotics!!


Wow! Those look awesome!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Nipped out to the shops in the freezing cold! Lol, got some no drain tuna as it's only £3.50 for 3 tins at Scotmid opposed to £4 at Tesco (I know I know lol) and some Dove soap while its on special too  day in the house tomorrow then off out to the next town Tuesday afternoon, not looking forward to it as it's meant to be cold, then phone the GP surgery see if I can get an appointment to see about my anxiety  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Nipped out to the shops in the freezing cold! Lol, got some no drain tuna as it's only £3.50 for 3 tins at Scotmid opposed to £4 at Tesco (I know I know lol) and some Dove soap while its on special too  day in the house tomorrow then off out to the next town Tuesday afternoon, not looking forward to it as it's meant to be cold, then phone the GP surgery see if I can get an appointment to see about my anxiety  x



I don’t know how you’re going to cope when the real winter comes Kaylz. Hibernation perhaps? Lol


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I don’t know how you’re going to cope when the real winter comes Kaylz. Hibernation perhaps? Lol


I can tell you I don't cope very well at all! Lol, but hibernation sounds like the perfect idea!!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's not looking too pleasant outside today.  Grass is in desperate need of a cut but is too wet & clogs up the mower.  Now I know our house is having an outside makeover, I really need to tidy up the front garden.  Need to do another tip run, but due to roadworks (closed road for 6 days) getting to the tip will be a nightmare & a very long way round, so may avoid that for now.  Got to nip to the post office to post some parcels.


----------



## Ditto

Loving the slippers. 

Today I had to get my sisters out to help me pick up Mum. It might be all downhill from here, don't think we're going to get to the new hairdressers on Wednesday!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I've finally installed the new kitchen lights.  Only bought them 6 months ago.  Looking good.  The old ones were awful & covered in grease (yuck!).


----------



## Vince_UK

Got pee's off with some Chinese  quality "experts" because they just don't listen and are absolutely preparded to jeapordise product quality for the sake of a few RMB(£1 = 8.7RMB). So I spat my dummy out with them all to no avail. They just refuse to accept and understand longterm business objectives in terms of quality and ISO90001 is a piece of paper to hang on the wall for mianzi (face). I won't give up just yet. It is all about money now and hang any potential problems.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Attempted to clean the oven door today.  Got it half clean, that will do.  Did some food shopping.  I'm managing to keep on top of the kitchen at the moment.  It's still tidy after 4 days, which is an achievement!  Finally got the washing in after 3 days.  It kept raining.


----------



## mikeyB

You should have said, Mark, I’ve just given our old but still working tumble dryer to an old biddy who has just moved into the village. It keeps raining here, too. All year


----------



## Mark Parrott

We have a tumble dryer but I'm too tight to use it.  We have a smart meter & seeing how high it goes when the dryer is on is eye watering.


----------



## Copepod

Done my washing and dried everything on on line - living near top of hill has its advantages. Did some Arabic homework. Sorted out books for Oxfam, clothes and drinking glasses for community centre shop, and items for foodbank. Will distribute to appropriate destinations tomorrow. Collected some Al cans from streets on way to and from supermarket.


----------



## Ally beetle

just had to order a new dishwasher as ours gave up the ghost this evening put it on the credit card, oh well will pay it off as soon as I can. it is the third item of white goods to have gone wrong in the last few weeks grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SHORAN

Fed our goldfish, put a wash load on, cleaned out the hoover, wasted time on a dating site ! ,contacted my younger brother to give him a bit of support - he's just turned diabetic - a type 1,recorded a film that's meant to be good: Beau Geste - it's probably slow and a load of tripe.......


----------



## Mark Parrott

So, what will I do today?  Well, got to go out & post a parcel & will pop into GP to get my online permissions uprated so I get my blood results.  Must remember to take 2 forms of ID.  What else I do will depend on the weather.


----------



## mikeyB

By the way, Mark, I bought the new tumble dryer for the reason you say. It’s got a heat exchanger, so it recycles the heat it produces to dry the clothes quicker. It costs about half as much to run. Mind you, it’s twice as much to buy


----------



## Carolg

Sat at work feeling like a washed out rag.. not work related, not BG related.. zzzz


----------



## eggyg

I’ve been to the dentist, six monthly check up. Got my hair cut, had my eyebrows waxed and met friends for lunch and had a glass of Prosecco. Good day all round. Back to the grind tomorrow though!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> I’ve been to the dentist, six monthly check up. Got my hair cut, had my eyebrows waxed and met friends for lunch and had a glass of Prosecco. Good day all round. Back to the grind tomorrow though!


Then soon be saturday


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Then soon be saturday


Aye, had a busy but fun week so far. No going off to buy red bras mind this time! Ha ha! See you then. X


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve had a haircut in Tobermory, and while waiting for Mrs B, went out in the sun to watch the rich folk coming off the Lord of the Glens, a relatively small but exclusive cruise ship that had parked in the harbour. No obnoxious kids. Just obnoxious adults.


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> Must be some kind of infestation.


We are getting our annual infestation of field mice, this year we are trying something new for the pantry.... A vaporizer in the pantry with essential oils.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Haven't done much yet.  A couple of weeks ago I bought an Edison wax cylinder phonograph from our local auction for £320.  Just sold it for £550, so very happy.  Guy collected it & handed me the £50 notes.  Just hope they are not fake.


----------



## silentsquirrel

mikeyB said:


> I’ve had a haircut in Tobermory, and while waiting for Mrs B, went out in the sun to watch the rich folk coming off the Lord of the Glens, a relatively small but exclusive cruise ship that had parked in the harbour. No obnoxious kids. Just obnoxious adults.



Ooooo, @mikeyB, I could be very offended!    We did a cruise on this ship some years ago, not _that _exclusive, though well above our normal holiday budget, even though in one of the cheapest cabins at the bottom.  I think you might have missed my final post on my birthday thread:

mikeyB said: ↑
Happy birthday @silentsquirrel. No pictures, sorry. We don't have squirrels on the Isle of Mull. Have a great day
Click to expand...
No squirrels, but lots of eagles! When OH retired about 6 years ago, we had a "holiday of a lifetime" cruise along the Caledonian canal and some of the Inner Hebrides. Tobermory was one of our stops. From the coach to get the ferry to Iona, we spotted both Sea and Golden Eagles, amazing.
We liked Tobermory, the day we visited there was a Gaelic equivalent of an Eisteddfod happening, and while we waited for our coach we were entertained by various groups practising their party pieces.
We were very taken by some of the multi-purpose shops - not surprising that they would need to diversify, but we thought books and fish a rather weird combination!

silentsquirrel, Jul 18, 2017
#9
Northerner and Seabreeze like this.

Agree some of our fellow passengers could be obnoxious, took any chance to complain, but many were good company, and certainly some like us stretching their budget for the holiday.  We don't have satellite TV, drink very little, and hardly ever eat out - but choose to spend money occasionally on a good holiday!


----------



## mikeyB

Ah, times have changed SS. Lots of Americans who peer at locals like in a zoo. The shop Tackle and Books sells art materials and computer kit as well as fishing kit and licences. It’s a department shop

Incidentally, the festival is a Mòd, which uses far fewer  letters in its name than the Welsh equivalent!

And Iona should be on everyone’s bucket list. So peaceful.


----------



## Ditto

Iona is exquisite. I'd like to go back. We missed Tobermory, we should go there next. 

Went to sons, read a bit of It, taking me forever, chopped a bit of the hedge inbetween showers, cut back the Crocosmia, tidied the parlour, had dinner, came home, watched Romeo and Juliet again, cried.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, it's looking quite promising outside, so I think it's outside jobs today.  Might get on with building some kind of log store.


----------



## Ditto

Retail therapy with vouchers, got a fair few Christmas prezzies, I might actually be organised this year.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, built the log store out of just scraps of wood that were lying around.  The base is a wooden pallet, sides are made from tongue & groove pine panels & the roof is old bed slats.  All that needs doing now is to felt the roof & paint it.  The whole job has cost us nothing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Felted the roof of the log store.  Just needs a coat of paint.


----------



## Vince_UK

Laundry watched a movie "Inferno" with Tom Hanks. NO where near as good as" Da Vinci Code". Updated my MacAir which took an age.


----------



## Mark Parrott

More outside work today while the weather lasts.  Need to paint my masterpiece (the log store) & chop up some wood.  Thankfully, we have a circular saw to do this.  Also need to repair the chicken coupe so it lasts the Winter.  And the shed need a bit of a sort out.


----------



## clive555555

For the first time since mid July, I done the Horses, Saturday got SIX Winners, Sunday who Knows, just glad to get my concentration back. Cheers clive55555


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> More outside work today while the weather lasts.  Need to paint my masterpiece (the log store) & chop up some wood.  Thankfully, we have a circular saw to do this.  Also need to repair the chicken coupe so it lasts the Winter.  And the shed need a bit of a sort out.



You sound just like my OH Mark, he loves building things out of nothing too especially with wood!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I love making something out of nothing.  It's all painted now to protect it from the elements.  Chopped some wood too & repaired the chicken coupe which was slowly falling apart.  Even put proper hinges on the coupe door.  It's only taken 3 years.  It was previously held on with cable ties.  Oh, & i've tidied the shed.  All done by 1pm.  Knew there was an advantage at getting up at 5.30.


----------



## nickinwarwick

[Weekend, not today...]
Friday, train to London and to the Roundhouse in Camden to see Slowdive. Excellent gig, packed crowd, and the band really seemed to enjoy themselves. The wall of noise at the end of set-closer Golden Hair was immense. (10,184 steps!)
On Saturday morning I had a wander from Trafalgar Square, down Whitehall, over Westminster bridge, and along the South Bank to the Tate Modern. Then train home and watched my local non-league football team come back from 2-0 down to draw 2-2, which felt like a win. Happy days. (13,091 steps!!)
Today, Sunday - absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I finished the day by raking up leaves in the front garden, though they will probably blow back all over the garden tomorrow.  And tried to make a door for our under stair cupboard.  It was just a hole when we moved in.  There has been a temporary one in place for a while.  Just some tongue & groove pine panels glued together & held in place with a box full of junk/  Well, I'm still using the pine panels, but strengthened then with wood supports on the back.  Problem now is how to fix it in place.  Can't use hinges as the door won't open wide enough because the radiator is in the way.  This will keep me thinking for a while.


----------



## AJLang

I've just made some delicious black olive tapenade with a nice glug of brandy in it (the recipe said brandy )


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've chopped up some more logs & done a bit more tidying up in the front garden.  Off to post office & bank this afternoon.


----------



## Vince_UK

In a word "Nothing" lol
I need get a new life methinks.


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> Felted the roof of the log store. Just needs a coat of paint.


Very nice, Mark, reminds me of the year I stored our firewood along the side of the house.... no gutters,,,, after a storm I came out to get some firewood & found that the best part of 2 cords of wood (a cord is 8x4x4 128 cubic feet) of firewood entombed in a glacier.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Martin Canty said:


> Very nice, Mark, reminds me of the year I stored our firewood along the side of the house.... no gutters,,,, after a storm I came out to get some firewood & found that the best part of 2 cords of wood (a cord is 8x4x4 128 cubic feet) of firewood entombed in a glacier.


Wow!  Hope you had your ice pick nearby.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> I've just made some delicious black olive tapenade with a nice glue of brandy in it (the recipe said brandy )



Hope you’re feeling a bit brighter today Amanda. Tapenade sounds delicious!


----------



## AJLang

Thankyou Amigo. I'm definitely feeling better today than yesterday  Pottering around not doing much and I'm loving it. The tapenade really does taste lovely and I'm also preparing my favourite Italian dish  I hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Thankyou Amigo. I'm definitely feeling better today than yesterday  Pottering around not doing much and I'm loving it. The tapenade really does taste lovely and I'm also preparing my favourite Italian dish  I hope you're having a good day.



That’s good to hear Amanda. I went to a retail park with hubby, had a nice lunch and quickly bought a soft jacket in a sale. Turns out it was on the wrong hanger so it doesn’t fit! That’ll teach me not trying things on!


----------



## Martin Canty

Seems a little strange but this morning I have been able to open the dogs pill containers normally.... Even Nikki's prednisone which is in a itty bitty little container.....

Back story to this is that I had to feed our friend & neighbors dogs last Friday, one is a cute little boxer & the other an out of control Italian Mastiff which puts the "Hound of the Baskervilles" to shame..... While I eventually managed to get him in the house I had issues trying to get him back into the crate.... No matter how I tried to herd him towards the crate (leaving a trail of food didn't work as Sophie kept on eating the trail) In the end the dog got rather stressed out & bit my hand. Blood pouring from my hand I gave up, locked the house up & went to Yoga....
Round 2, got back from Yoga & called another neighbor.... Explained the problem & let Carol in the house.... Attempt 1 she came out declaring the job done, only to find that she had put the wrong dog in the crate.... Attempt 2 (through the window) I saw Carol leading this monster who stood about as tall as she is calmly to the crate.... Job done.
Saturday & woke up to find a hand swollen to the size of a balloon, rather painful & I was unable to grasp anything but large items.... Never mind, Yoga will relax me, only to find some of the asana's rather painful.

As a side note, "balloon" is a little exaggeration, my ring finger had swollen up to the point where my wedding ring was tight again (i'd taken my wedding ring off as a precaution on Friday night knowing that my hand would swell up a little), were my hands really that pudgy 2 years ago?


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> That’s good to hear Amanda. I went to a retail park with hubby, had a nice lunch and quickly bought a soft jacket in a sale. Turns out it was on the wrong hanger so it doesn’t fit! That’ll teach me not trying things on!


Thank you Amigo. So frustrating about your jacket, I blame the hanger!


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Thank you Amigo. So frustrating about your jacket, I blame the hanger!



I do too Amanda. Definitely not this dodgy cataract to blame! Lol


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Aye, had a busy but fun week so far. No going off to buy red bras mind this time! Ha ha! See you then. X


My secrets are safe with you!!!


----------



## Ditto

> only to find that she had put the wrong dog in the crate....


 Hope you heal up soon. Pill containers are hard to get into even with all digits intact!

Today I was a sloth as usual.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I finished the day by raking up leaves in the front garden, though they will probably blow back all over the garden tomorrow.  And tried to make a door for our under stair cupboard.  It was just a hole when we moved in.  There has been a temporary one in place for a while.  Just some tongue & groove pine panels glued together & held in place with a box full of junk/  Well, I'm still using the pine panels, but strengthened then with wood supports on the back.  Problem now is how to fix it in place.  Can't use hinges as the door won't open wide enough because the radiator is in the way.  This will keep me thinking for a while.


What about removing part of the existing cupboard ~ fix this on the side of the rad?


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> What about removing part of the existing cupboard ~ fix this on the side of the rad?


Hmm.  That's a thought.  Thanks, WL.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today, did a tip run & did some more tidying up in the front garden.  There is a shingle section under the window & I'm replacing the current shingle with the blue slate I've got left over from the back garden.  It will take a few days.  Wheel barrows of stones are heavy.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday was at our local auction looking for stuff to make money from.  Bought over a hundred Victorian hatpins.  An investment of over £500!  Should do OK though,  Most are gold & have precious stones including diamonds.


----------



## Ditto

Any pics? I luvs hatpins. Used to have an old fashioned cushion with old hatpins in. Dunno what happened to it, I was always moving so probably got lost. Well done on your find.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ditto said:


> Any pics? I luvs hatpins. Used to have an old fashioned cushion with old hatpins in. Dunno what happened to it, I was always moving so probably got lost. Well done on your find.


I will try to take some pics.


----------



## Ditto

Today as usual I have done bugger all. Life of riley and so unhealthy. Up and down a few times getting Mum to the loo but otherwise just surfing and goggleboxing at the same time. Paul Daniels, aw I was sorry when he died, I liked him...Debbie is lovely too. Went to bijou residence yesterday and sorted the rubbish. Nobody's been in there five minutes, it's a new build but already the bin area is a slum! I'm ashamed to be a resident! I hope they don't think it's me. 

Bijou residence now the flooring is down. The skull art is the younger end, nowt to do with me. I'd have cross-stitch crinoline ladies.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ditto said:


> Today as usual I have done bugger all. Life of riley and so unhealthy. Up and down a few times getting Mum to the loo but otherwise just surfing and goggleboxing at the same time. Paul Daniels, aw I was sorry when he died, I liked him...Debbie is lovely too. Went to bijou residence yesterday and sorted the rubbish. Nobody's been in there five minutes, it's a new build but already the bin area is a slum! I'm ashamed to be a resident! I hope they don't think it's me.
> 
> Bijou residence now the flooring is down. The skull art is the younger end, nowt to do with me. I'd have cross-stitch crinoline ladies.
> View attachment 5124


Your posts Ditto alwasy brighten my day.


----------



## Ditto

I'm now ebaying and taking off scores of widgets. Why can't ebay just stick to same ol' same ol', them widgets weren't doing any harm as far as I'm concerned and now I've to take them all off. That's a whole slew of clicks. So boring.  I'm only managing ten pages a day before ennui sets in. Also watching Dirty Harry, not seen that in years, him and his Magnum (not the lolly).  

What y'all doing?


----------



## Mark Parrott

I was hoping to get some work done in the garden, but it's been miserable here all day.  So really, haven't done a great deal.  Been sat on by cats for most of the day.  Have started making rum truffles, but the chocolate has separated & looks lumpy.  Never mind.  It's still chocolate.


----------



## Martin Canty

Went to the range yesterday, Shot a 20/25 in trap & at the pistol range broke out my .45 for the first time this year & managed to get 3-4 shots close to the bull......


----------



## mikeyB

You’ll have to give me some lessons, Martin, so I can shut up that bloody stag that keeps roaring in the field behind us at midnight, making all the dogs bark.


----------



## Martin Canty

mikeyB said:


> You’ll have to give me some lessons, Martin, so I can shut up that bloody stag that keeps roaring in the field behind us at midnight, making all the dogs bark.


Hmmmmm...... Venison!!!! Making me hungry!!!


----------



## Carolg

Nothing at all. Going to bed early. Zzz


----------



## Carolg

Since posted watched fascinating Aida on utube. Sorry to lower the tone as songs are quite rude for those with a sensitive and polite disposition.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I was hoping to get some work done in the garden, but it's been miserable here all day.  So really, haven't done a great deal.  Been sat on by cats for most of the day.  Have started making rum truffles, but the chocolate has separated & looks lumpy.  Never mind.  It's still chocolate.


Lumpy or not I'll scoff them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Nowt.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Lumpy or not I'll scoff them.


They tasted fine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, weather still miserable but mild.  Really need to get on with the front garden.  Got 3 log rolls to lay out, but need to make supports for them so they stay in place.  Not buying ready made stakes, they are stupid prices for just a pointy stick.


----------



## Ditto

Posted photographs of a past Stretford Pageant. I feel so accomplished...not! I'm wasting the day, best at least sort some ebay out and stop slothing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I am going to get up now & venture outside to see if I can at least get started on this log roll.  Blowing a gale out there though.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Finished my log roll wall this morning.  Very pleased with it.  Now just need to lay some weed membrane down & fill the gap behind the wall with plum slate.  Not now though.  Can't be bothered.


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> Finished my log roll wall this morning.  Very pleased with it.  Now just need to lay some weed membrane down & fill the gap behind the wall with plum slate.  Not now though.  Can't be bothered.


Well done.  

I was going to get in the garden as it's glorious sunshine here but the clouds are starting to roll over and I forgot I need new secateurs and I can't find the lopper. Excuses, excuses...wish the shops would continue to sell garden stuff but it's all Halloween and Christmas now.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> Excuses, excuses...wish the shops would continue to sell garden stuff but it's all Halloween and Christmas now.


Which is very short sighted of them, because I actually like getting gardening stuff for Christmas. I had to try three garden centres before I found one that was still displaying enough of a tool section to have the shears that my daughter's going to get me. Still, it did provide an excuse to go out for coffee at all of them.


----------



## Mark Parrott

This is the time of year you need gardening tools to prepare the garden for Winter, so why the shops get rid of them I don't know.  I've just raked up loads of leaves & set fire to them.


----------



## Lisa66

....and people are already buying the Christmas stuff! 

Cut the grass this afternoon, cut back some dead bits and gathered up some leaves. Didn't quite finish in time to get to the dump though, so that's a job for tomorrow.

With regard to raking up leaves, I bought a besom broom, or witches broom as we used to call them as children, 2 or 3 years ago. It is without doubt the best thing I've ever had for getting leaves off the grass. Only cost about £3 and great exercise.


----------



## mikeyB

I’d agree about the witches broom. Even cheaper than Ryanair.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Finished my log roll wall this morning.  Very pleased with it.  Now just need to lay some weed membrane down & fill the gap behind the wall with plum slate.  Not now though.  Can't be bothered.



I was looking forward to seeing some of those hat pins you’d bought to sell on Mark. Hope they do well. Do the pins have little stoppers on the end of them incidentally?


----------



## Stitch147

Last night being a Wednesday we do a pub quiz at our local drinking establishment and we won, again! We keep on winning, maybe one week we should lose on purpose so that someone else can have a chance........ Nah!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I was looking forward to seeing some of those hat pins you’d bought to sell on Mark. Hope they do well. Do the pins have little stoppers on the end of them incidentally?


No stoppers.  They are a mixture of hat pins, cravat pins & stick pins.  Stoppers are easily available apparently.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, being a lovely day, I been shovelling some plum slate onto the garden.  Shattered now & still need to go shopping.  No food in the house.


----------



## mikeyB

Phone for a pizza. Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Martin Canty

mikeyB said:


> Phone for a pizza. Tomorrow is another day...


It'll take that long for the Pizza to arrive from the mainland?


----------



## mikeyB

I just heard a bump on the conservatory glass. Staggered out to discover a young chaffinch sitting in the gravel looking a bit woozy. After a few words of comfort and a cuddle, it recovered its dignity and flew off. Good job I used to be a GP.

Now being one of my stories, this is the point where you expect me to say our local  sparrowhawk then flew in and gobbled it up, but I haven’t seen it all day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

My wife attempted to rescue a bat once that one of our cats had in their mouth.  Sadly, it died.  Wifey had a license to handle bats at her last job, but don't know if it's still valid.


----------



## Vince_UK

Does putting the laundry in the washing machine, pushing the start button, waiting for the cycle to complete, taking the laundry out and hanging up count as doing anything I wonder?
Got on an but tonight that wasnt overcrowded by  250%
That in itself is a miracle.


----------



## Ditto

Went round Urmston charity shops with my sisters and great niece, bought the latter a pink Barbie sewing machine. Had pudding chips and gravy al fresco and followed it up with a Calypo. Fancy being able to have a Calypo in October (I shouldn't have been having it at all I realise).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I was looking forward to seeing some of those hat pins you’d bought to sell on Mark. Hope they do well. Do the pins have little stoppers on the end of them incidentally?


@Amigo @Ditto you were interested in seeing pics of the stick pins.  Thought it would be easiest to send a link to the eBay page.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/parrottn...qqEAAOSwWHBZ7NNZ&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Apologies if this breaks forum rules.


----------



## Ditto

Gorgeous all of them, but it's the earstuds I'm hankering after now. 

Watched Tin Star and giggled big time when one of the baddies got hit in the ear with a bunch of keys. I'm easily amused. I watch too much telly. 

Also watching Christmas '77 with the Sex Pistols, which is a weird one, making me nostalgic, wish it was 1977. I can't believe they hosted a party for kids!


----------



## Martin Canty

Met with some friends to just practice AcroYoga...... Doing Yoga poses while balanced on your partners feet.....


----------



## Ditto

Cold but gorgeous so intend to get out there and plant Tulips.  I was out at 6am chopping down a Leycestria. I'm hoping it will grow back from the ground up come Spring. If not I've tons of seedlings as it grows like a weed. I put the wheelie bins out but they've not emptied the green one yet, they better had or else!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bought a Halogen over for my apartment in Shanghai


----------



## Amigo

Martin Canty said:


> Met with some friends to just practice AcroYoga...... Doing Yoga poses while balanced on your partners feet.....



Sounds like an extreme sport to me Martin. I’d never inflict my weight on anyone’s feet!


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> @Amigo @Ditto you were interested in seeing pics of the stick pins.  Thought it would be easiest to send a link to the eBay page.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/parrottnparrott/m.html?item=253221252730&hash=item3af529ae7a:g:qqEAAOSwWHBZ7NNZ&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Apologies if this breaks forum rules.



Nice Mark, I have a few myself and prefer them to brooches for my lapel. Hope they sell well for you


----------



## AJLang

I've spoken to my Dad three times on the phone and three times with my brother, I've updated my blog at www.susielang.com, I've written a new section for the Susie book and I've prepared dinner which is baked scallops on a sauce of roasted peppers, tomatoes, chorizo, garlic and shallots and topped with breadcrumbs, oh yes and I've also read some of my chicklit book


----------



## HOBIE

AJLang said:


> I've spoken to my Dad three times on the phone and three times with my brother, I've updated my blog at www.susielang.com, I've written a new section for the Susie book and I've prepared dinner which is baked scallops on a sauce of roasted peppers, tomatoes, chorizo, garlic and shallots and topped with breadcrumbs, oh yes and I've also read some of my chicklit book


What time did you say it will be ready ?   Sounds nice


----------



## AJLang

HOBIE said:


> What time did you say it will be ready ?   Sounds nice


Sorry Hobie it's all gone and my tummy is deliciously full


----------



## HOBIE

Well done !


----------



## nickinwarwick

AJLang said:


> ... I've updated my blog at www.susielang.com ...



Linky no worky?


----------



## Ditto

I've fed the cat. No choice really... 

Link doesn't work for me either.


----------



## AJLang

nickinwarwick said:


> Linky no worky?


Thank you Nick. Sorry the link should be www.susielangley.com


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, got to go to post office soon.  Wife sold most of her stick pins.  One sold for over £100!  Most of the others sold between £30 & £50.  Well happy, and still got loads more to list.


----------



## Pine Marten

Before lunch I was at my pc designing posters for our upcoming Open Day at church (I do an awful lot of printing  ). Then lunch with Bargain Hunt, and in about half an hour we're off to our Odeon to see the latest Thor film


----------



## AJLang

Registered for Nanowrimo. Not sure if I will manage to write 50,000 words in a month but I have written 1750 words today which means that the first draft of my novel is now over 16,000 words


----------



## AJLang

First trip out of the house on my own for quite a while. Taxi driver was a maniac and started to drive off whilst I was still getting out of the car. Anyhow I booked for hair to be done on Friday, picked up glasses that I'd ordered ages ago, treated myself to some Lush bath bombs and I'm now sitting in my haviurite lounge bar with a very light halloumi lunch (officially it's a side dish) and a large glass of Sauvignon blanc. Cheers!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Been in town shopping with mum, very boring lol!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've finished stoning the front garden.  Very pleased with it.  Could do with one more grass cut before the lawnmower hibernates for Winter.


----------



## Martin Canty

Given that I'm 8 hours behind most of you.....

In our community we provide a safe haven for the kids to go Trick or Treating, we close down the town center for "Halloween in the Village" so thousands of kids can come & celebrate Halloween in a controlled environment with the store owners & local organizations giving out candy. Sheriff's Search & Rescue (the organization I am in) also provide a Lost Children's booth & roving patrols to look for the lost parents.... We usually get a handful a year but the incidents are usually short, perhaps the child is separated from the parent(s) for no more than 10 minutes.

We do this in conjunction with the Civil Air Patrol (part of the US Air Force) who bring out their Cadets who, along with earning Community Service credits, get to learn how to work with other organizations & social responsibility (these cadets are teenagers)

Something new this year (as I switch to geek mode), we gave each roving team a Ham Radio APRS tracker, which reported their location every 2 minutes. What this gave us was that in the Command Post we were able to track & direct the 6 teams we had in the field to wherever they were needed.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, got to go to post office soon.  Wife sold most of her stick pins.  One sold for over £100!  Most of the others sold between £30 & £50.  Well happy, and still got loads more to list.



Well done Mark! I looked at the link on eBay but didn’t realise it was you who was selling them all individually.


----------



## grovesy

Been out for lunch with old work colleagues.


----------



## Ditto

Well done Mark, that's great.  

I've done sod all, a blah day.


----------



## AJLang

I went to the hairdresser to have blonde highlights touched up and just as I sat down decided to change to bright red!!! I was served prosecco whilst they did my hair - not bad for a Friday morning I'm now going to make friends with my duvet before going to a hipster place followed by second row seats for Lulu in concert :


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm working tonight, so slobbing in my PJ's but I really need to get dressed as an electrician is coming to fix the thermostat. Is it unacceptable to stay in my pj's? They are not remotely flattering or inappropriate


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> I went to the hairdresser to have blonde highlights touched up and just as I sat down decided to change to bright red!!! I was served prosecco whilst they did my hair - not bad for a Friday morning I'm now going to make friends with my duvet before going to a hipster place followed by second row seats for Lulu in concert :


You have just given me an idea , I have at least 3 colour of highlights put in my hair. My next appointment is next week I might ask for a bit of copper. Though often leave colour choice to my hairdresser she has been doing my hair for nearly 30 years.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've been mowing & strimming this morning.  Grass is still a bit wet, so kept clogging up the mower, but it's going to rain here tomorrow so thought i'd better get it out the way.  Hopefully, no more mowing this year.


----------



## Ditto

Still messing about with ebay, they've made it harder I think, rather than easier. 

Must nip out to the surgery, put Mum and Bro's repeat prescription in...at least it'll get me out, I'm comatose lately...


----------



## AJLang

grovesy said:


> You have just given me an idea , I have at least 3 colour of highlights put in my hair. My next appointment is next week I might ask for a bit of copper. Though often leave colour choice to my hairdresser she has been doing my hair for nearly 30 years.


Grovesy some copper on your hair would be lovely


----------



## AJLang

This is how red my hair is! One of my longest standing friends described it as nice and whacky! Mark loves it


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> This is how red my hair is! One of my longest standing friends described it as nice and whacky! Mark loves it  View attachment 5321


Looks good the on you. The only down side to bright colours is they tend to fade quickly. I had pink highlights a while back they faded even quicker than red. 
I do tend to have a brighter colour put in with blondes in the winter.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Grovesy. Yes I wondered how long it will stay this red. It is fun changing hair colours.


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang loving the colour! Really suits you , not done mine in a while so I have a hint of purple left in the side with hair and my shaved side is brown  must get round to getting something done about that! LOL x


----------



## Kaylz

Today I'm planning on a lovely chill day with the OH as haven't seen much of each other this week due to problems at work and him having to work late most nights, so Saturday telly while he spends the afternoon on the internet on his phone no doubt! Haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today I went to an antiques fair.  Bought some paperweights.  Wife bought more stick pins.


----------



## Carolg

grovesy said:


> Looks good the on you. The only down side to bright colours is they tend to fade quickly. I had pink highlights a while back they faded even quicker than red.
> I do tend to have a brighter colour put in with blondes in the winter.


My hair was almost black when in thirties but with silver strands. I home dyed it burgundy and silver went pink. Now I’m all silver. Some folks would have paid dear for such highlights. 
The red hair is lovely and if it fades, you know what to do


----------



## Carolg

Shopping trip, got some calanders  and Xmas gifts. Just home and cosy in ready for strictly


----------



## New-journey

Martin Canty said:


> Given that I'm 8 hours behind most of you.....
> 
> In our community we provide a safe haven for the kids to go Trick or Treating, we close down the town center for "Halloween in the Village" so thousands of kids can come & celebrate Halloween in a controlled environment with the store owners & local organizations giving out candy. Sheriff's Search & Rescue (the organization I am in) also provide a Lost Children's booth & roving patrols to look for the lost parents.... We usually get a handful a year but the incidents are usually short, perhaps the child is separated from the parent(s) for no more than 10 minutes.
> 
> We do this in conjunction with the Civil Air Patrol (part of the US Air Force) who bring out their Cadets who, along with earning Community Service credits, get to learn how to work with other organizations & social responsibility (these cadets are teenagers)
> 
> Something new this year (as I switch to geek mode), we gave each roving team a Ham Radio APRS tracker, which reported their location every 2 minutes. What this gave us was that in the Command Post we were able to track & direct the 6 teams we had in the field to wherever they were needed.


That sounds so amazing and fun, whilst being safe for the children. Wow!


----------



## Dave W

Had intended going on a bike ride, but ended up flying a kite with 8 year old granddaughter. Had enormous fun - both of us!


----------



## Ditto

AJLang said:


> This is how red my hair is! One of my longest standing friends described it as nice and whacky! Mark loves it


That is gorgeous, my fave hair colour. I always went red for gigs and cons back in the day, brought out the green in my eyes ::vain::  

Went library today, got Wheat Belly hardback for 10p. Made up!


----------



## AJLang

Ditto said:


> That is gorgeous, my fave hair colour. I always went red for gigs and cons back in the day, brought out the green in my eyes ::vain::
> 
> Went library today, got Wheat Belly hardback for 10p. Made up!


Thank you Ditto. Well done with your hardback bargain


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> @AJLang loving the colour! Really suits you , not done mine in a while so I have a hint of purple left in the side with hair and my shaved side is brown  must get round to getting something done about that! LOL x


Thank you Kaylz. I hope you're able to treat yourself to having your hair done soon  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday popped into Homebase & bought some conifers for the front garden & some mixed coloured heather for the back garden.  Need to nip out today to get some compost & do a tip run.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Thank you Kaylz. I hope you're able to treat yourself to having your hair done soon  x


Its my birthday in just over a week so may just do it then!  x


----------



## Kaylz

Hmm today is another chill day but hopefully Bruce will stay awake today! Haha, catch up on last nights x factor, then get the tea done, then dishes, feels like I'm forever washing dishes  lol x


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Its my birthday in just over a week so may just do it then!  x


That sounds an excellent idea


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> That sounds an excellent idea


It certainly does!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

OK, so I didn't go to the tip & didn't get any compost.  I have loaded the rubbish into the car, so at least it's a start.


----------



## Ditto

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday popped into Homebase & bought some conifers for the front garden & some mixed coloured heather for the back garden.  Need to nip out today to get some compost & do a tip run.


How big do they grow!? Make sure before you plant, not like me and my 'dwarf' conifer. 

Today I've struggled with the 'net connection. I hates it. It's Murdoch's fault.  Now I'm struggling with the new eBay. Grr agh...


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> How big do they grow!? Make sure before you plant, not like me and my 'dwarf' conifer.
> 
> Today I've struggled with the 'net connection. I hates it. It's Murdoch's fault.  Now I'm struggling with the new eBay. Grr agh...


Many dwarf should be labeled slow growing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I didn't check.  Hopefully they won't grow very big being in pots.  Anyway, finally got to the tip yesterday.  Don't know what I'm doing today.  Still got lots on my 'to do' list.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have it hard to post on this thread which actually means I am a sad person. Everything I do at the moment is either work or diabetes related. I need to hurry up back to the UK when I can get a life back.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> I need to hurry up back to the UK when I can get a life back


Wow, Vince, I would have thought there is so much culture in Shanghai to keep you busy all non work hours.... Though the thought of all that ethnic street food I would probably be eating 7/24


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> Wow, Vince, I would have thought there is so much culture in Shanghai to keep you busy all non work hours.... Though the thought of all that ethnic street food I would probably be eating 7/24


Haha!!
One thing you never ever do here is eat the street food.
Rat masquerading as Lamb or Chicken, Cat as Beef, cooked in recycled oil which is supposed to be disposed of which is totally illegal even here and high in carcinogens. Sometimes even taken from the drains.
Rice blended with ground plastic, I have a video of both of those things unashamedly being carried out.
Meat that has been contaminated and condemned or part of the 6,000 pigs were dumped in the Huangpu river last year because they all died of disease being fished out and "recycled" through the human food chain.
That is not fiction but an everyday fact for street food.
Many locals here will not eat the street food and that says a lot.
Street food hygiene, what's that ?
Working hours here are normally 14 to 16 hours per day for many.
Nah
Be my guest.
 After 15 year experience here believe me I give all that a miss.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> Haha!!
> One thing you never ever do here is eat the street food.
> Rat masquerading as Lamb or Chicken, Cat as Beef, cooked in recycled oil which is supposed to be disposed of which is totally illegal even here and high in carcinogens. Sometimes even taken from the drains.
> Rice blended with ground plastic, I have a video of both of those things unashamedly being carried out.
> Meat that has been contaminated and condemned or part of the 6,000 pigs were dumped in the Huangpu river last year because they all died of disease being fished out and "recycled" through the human food chain.
> That is not fiction but an everyday fact for street food.
> Many locals here will not eat the street food and that says a lot.
> Street food hygiene, what's that ?


..... I suddenly feel like fasting all day


----------



## Wirrallass

Martin Canty said:


> ..... I suddenly feel like fasting all day


Arghhhhhhhhh! Me too. I actually haven't broken fast yet ~ not sure I want any dinner now


----------



## Sprogladite

Today (and for most of the last week or so) I have been doing lots of research on marine fish tank set ups as I'm getting one soon! It won't be my first marine tank but this one I have the chance to plan out properly so have been merrily researching lights, protein skimmers, right down to sand granule sizes! So much information out there, it's fascinating


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Haha!!
> One thing you never ever do here is eat the street food.
> Rat masquerading as Lamb or Chicken, Cat as Beef, cooked in recycled oil which is supposed to be disposed of which is totally illegal even here and high in carcinogens. Sometimes even taken from the drains.
> Rice blended with ground plastic, I have a video of both of those things unashamedly being carried out.
> Meat that has been contaminated and condemned or part of the 6,000 pigs were dumped in the Huangpu river last year because they all died of disease being fished out and "recycled" through the human food chain.
> That is not fiction but an everyday fact for street food.
> Many locals here will not eat the street food and that says a lot.
> Street food hygiene, what's that ?
> Working hours here are normally 14 to 16 hours per day for many.
> Nah
> Be my guest.
> After 15 year experience here believe me I give all that a miss.



I know what you mean Vince. We saw some shocking street food practices in Hong Kong and Taiwan. We were sat in a bar in HK when a guy pulled up outside on a bike and set up a makeshift stove with a pan made from a dustbin lid. He and his offerings looked filthy!


----------



## Martin Canty

I took a moment to observe 3 wild burros in the forest behind my house....

Not that it's unusual to see burros in this area, nor are they any stranger to this particular part of the forest, it is unusual to see them at this time of day as they would normally retreat to less populated areas until dusk.

One has to watch out at night as herds of 20 or more are known to wonder through the neighborhood... & are particularly tiresome on "trash day" as they will raid any accessible trash cans


----------



## Dave W

Martin Canty said:


> I took a moment to observe 3 wild burros in the forest behind my house....
> 
> Not that it's unusual to see burros in this area, nor are they any stranger to this particular part of the forest, it is unusual to see them at this time of day as they would normally retreat to less populated areas until dusk.
> 
> One has to watch out at night as herds of 20 or more are known to wonder through the neighborhood... & are particularly tiresome on "trash day" as they will raid any accessible trash cans


Tempted to ask if you can eat them. But I won't!


----------



## Martin Canty

Dave W said:


> Tempted to ask if you can eat them.


LOL.....

Every so often they have a round up.... I was telling one of my co-workers about the round-up (he has lived in cities all his life) & decided to embellish the tale a little, by going on to say that the locals were allowed to shoot the burros in the coral... For dog food only, wink wink.... Charles fell for it hook line & sinker & was so appalled.

Burro is not on the list of animals that we are permitted to hunt (stalk), besides they are so related to horses that there would be an uproar, even from people who would go out every Fall to bag a deer.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Spending the morning with wifey at the hospital.  She is having an injection in her spine.  It's a targeted one where the X-RAY & inject at the same time to get it spot on.  She is in now & should be out in a couple of hours.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Cleaned my bike after last weekends wet roads left it looking rather manky.  Likely to be a regular occurrence from now on until the Spring.  It was cold but sunny so I could finish the drying and lubricating outside rather than retreat into the man cave.  'I love the smell of GT85 in the morning'.


----------



## MikeTurin

My old (so to speak) Android tablet, a 2012 Asus Nexus 7 died a couple of week ago, I experienced a resies of lock up and random reboots. A sad night I decided to make a full facrory cleanup, reinstalling all the firmware, that failed. The machine stopped to boot properly, and after trying all official and unofficial method to revive the thing, I have thrown it at the recyvcle centre, because the problem coul have been caused by an hardware fault on the power regulators.. I bought, after some research a Lenovo Yoga 300 WINDOWS PC convertible.Why the change? Because with Windows I can install all the program I need, and the keyboard with physical keys. Yes it is bigger, so the screen it's bigger, and due the fact I can't see very well, this is actually a GOOD THING.

Of couse I have had an unlucky moment, because this is the second personal they gave me, because the first one I suppose had a faulty hard disc drive, and I war trying to install a printer when Windows froze in the first PC an then the computer refused to boot. Luckily the shop acceptet the almost dead on arrival.

Keep the finger crossed. I am reinstalling all


----------



## Carolg

Son visited. Went and bought a wee tv for my bedroom so I can cut out the fall asleep on the chair bit. Making chilli for tea.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Had some bad news today..  my wife's best friend died today.  She was only 46.


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> my wife's best friend died today. She was only 46


Sorry to hear that Mark..... We just got back from a weekend with the widow of one of our friends who died in September, 2 days before all 4 of us were going on a camping trip... It was great to see Sue getting out & enjoying another weekend that all 4 of us had planned together (NASCAR race in Phoenix). For the most part, though Steve was in our memories all the time, life went on & we had fun' we introduced another friend (Rachel) to NASCAR... The girls only broke down (big time) once when a favorite song of Sue & Steve's came on the radio.


----------



## Wirrallass

So far nothing, but getting out of bed now Have an appointment with my GP later this morning.


----------



## Copepod

A very good evening last night - cycling to and from pub, start / finish for urban night orienteering, which means different techniques eg looking for head torches indicating a control, being wary of dogs being walked, detecting pit smoking in woods by smell, detecting overhead powerlines by sound, then beer and debrief (chatting and looking at maps) in pub.


----------



## mikeyB

Got a day older, and still alive


----------



## Carolg

Visited daughter and s in l. Home, pj,s, chat on phone to friend..electric blanket and bed zzz


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Had some bad news today..  my wife's best friend died today.  She was only 46.


Sorry to hear that Mark


----------



## SB2015

Today was a good day.
Pilates, choir, massage, weaving a blanket, choir.
A busy but very enjoyable day.


----------



## SB2015

Mark Parrott said:


> Had some bad news today..  my wife's best friend died today.  She was only 46.


That is so sad.  Sorry to hear that Mark.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Had some bad news today..  my wife's best friend died today.  She was only 46.



So sorry to hear that Mark. Deeply upsetting for your wife to lose a close friend at such a young age.

I went for dental appointment 4 today and she was still unable to do the root canal filling as I’m continuing to experience unexplained pain. Back again next week for another session after another 50 mins in the chair. 
Fed up and no fun having a front tooth missing!


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> So sorry to hear that Mark. Deeply upsetting for your wife to lose a close friend at such a young age.
> 
> I went for dental appointment 4 today and she was still unable to do the root canal filling as I’m continuing to experience unexplained pain. Back again next week for another session after another 50 mins in the chair.
> Fed up and no fun having a front tooth missing!


Sorry about this amigo


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Sorry about this amigo



Good news is it seems to be settling since whatever she did yesterday so fingers crossed!

How’s your foot now Carol?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, yesterday decided to start packing away our inflatable spa for the Winter.  Apparently if the temp falls below 4C, it can damage the pump.  Luckily I put it away before this morning, as it's our first frost of the year here.


----------



## Martin Canty

Went to the dentist yesterday.... Definitely not a favorite activity of mine.... An hour of having my teeth scraped, prodded & generally abused.

Good news is that the term "periodontal disease" was not mentioned once & my gums are healing nicely from where they were a year ago. Though I did get the usual lectures regarding flossing & smoking


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Good news is it seems to be settling since whatever she did yesterday so fingers crossed!
> 
> How’s your foot now Carol?


That’s great amigo. 
Foot still a bit sore, but not as bad. Spoke to diabetes nurse who said it sounded like trauma. Would have looked at it, but we decided I would monitor it but go to see her if it got worse. She spoke about my blood results from a few weeks ago, and not happy when I said doc was pleased about my improvement (although I was not pleased as wanted it lower than 84) in 1ac as it was down 20%. She did say it has to come down more towards normal. and I told her I am trying, which she said was all she could ask for.sorry for writing a book


----------



## Vince_UK

Pushed the start button on the washing machine, bought sausages, ground beef burgers and steaks, sat and watched the hired housekeeper clean house for me £3 per hour 3 hours, threw an accumulation of junk out. Watched "Kingdom Of Heaven" Director Cut.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Fed cats and been up early with one of my girls who feels sick


----------



## Carolg

Checked bank statements, tried to check gas statements grrr.


----------



## HOBIE

Going to cut friends grass. Big house with lots of the green stuff. Nice day in the sun (should not have said that )


----------



## Mark Parrott

Got a letter from the council today saying council tax hasn't been paid!  I checked our account & the direct debit had been cancelled!  I didn't cancel it, so don't know what went wrong there.  Anyway, I've reinstated the direct debit & need to pop down to the council offices to pay it on Monday & find out what went wrong.  Apart from that, today I have been filling my new large mason jars with various flours.  Annoyingly, they are not quite big enough, leaving an annoying amount in the bags.


----------



## Amigo

Going out for a family meal tonight to celebrate nephew’s Masters Degree. It’s Indian food so hopefully some nice low carb choices


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Got a letter from the council today saying council tax hasn't been paid!  I checked our account & the direct debit had been cancelled!  I didn't cancel it, so don't know what went wrong there.  Anyway, I've reinstated the direct debit & need to pop down to the council offices to pay it on Monday & find out what went wrong.  Apart from that, today I have been filling my new large mason jars with various flours.  Annoyingly, they are not quite big enough, leaving an annoying amount in the bags.


That happened to me Mark in 2013.
My Indonesian ex had left, well actually was shown the door by yours truly, and I notified the Council for the TAX. The numpties cancelled the direct debit for some bizarre reason, I hadn't cancelled it.  Receieved a letter, probably similar to yours, so I called them and dutifully yelled at them and it was sorted. What you have to ensure and insist upon is that as they had sent you a letter, as in my case , they do not put you and a sort of bad payers list as it effects your credit score. Just my experience.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, on my household learning curve, I rubbed some Vanish in to curry stains on shirts and stuff, put everything in the wash with a boost of vanish, and now I’m waiting for the washing machine to play it’s merry tune to say it’s finished. I feel oddly noble.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Well, on my household learning curve, I rubbed some Vanish in to curry stains on shirts and stuff, put everything in the wash with a boost of vanish, and now I’m waiting for the washing machine to play it’s merry tune to say it’s finished. I feel oddly noble.


Well done. I love vanish


----------



## mikeyB

Omigod, the new tumble dryer has a light inside when you turn it on. Presumably that’s for the secret night time washers desperate for that working outfit. Mind you, it goes out a minute after it kicks off, so I’d doesn’t provide extended entertainment. How many years have we managed without a light? That’s about as useful as the remote control we had for an oven we once owned. Infra red, so you had to be be facing it.


----------



## Amigo

Our washing machine is all state of the art too. It texts my hubbie when the load is finished. I don’t want to know, I’ve ‘defriended’ it! Lol


----------



## MikeTurin

Weekend with my parents in the countryside house. Cut away the last tomatoes plants, cleaned up ad passed the motorhoe. Weird to eat the last green tomatoes at the end of november, isn't it? Gone to have a chat with the blood donors guys, I haven't donate becue the dentist visit was too near and because last week I took some antibiotics. Got the new calendar and a slice of cabbage and broccoli cheesecake. Bought the first oranges of the year: special offer was 2.5 kg for 2.5 €. 

For the geek moment
Finished to reinstall all the sowtware on this tablet/PC convertible. Put old Windows 2000 Professional logon screensaver for retro nostaglia and to amuse other people. (Yes you could run Windows 2000 binaries on a 64 bit Windows 10 convertible  )


----------



## Copepod

Returned home after a brilliant and inspiring weekend at Kendal Mountain Festival. Met Jerry Gore of AlpBase again and discussed his event to raise funds for insulin in South East Asia - aim to walk as much as possible of 50 miles in Peak District in April 2018. I'm very tempted, as will be training for Keswick to Barrow 42 miles a few weeks after.
Got book signed by Chris Bonington for my Dad's Christmas present and was able to thank him again for picking me up when I was hitching to Grasmere in about Feb or March 1986 (possibly 1987 or 88). A lovely gentleman and not too different in character to my Dad


----------



## Kaylz

Had a chill today, well been looking at recipes to give a go, not up to much this week, waiting on deliveries although out at appointments on Tuesday morning and the afternoon too, then Christmas shopping on Saturday!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Had a chill today, well been looking at recipes to give a go, not up to much this week, waiting on deliveries although out at appointments on Tuesday morning and the afternoon too, then Christmas shopping on Saturday!  x


I do most of my Christmas "shopping" via Barclays Pingit.
Totally lazy lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Had a chill today, well been looking at recipes to give a go, not up to much this week, waiting on deliveries although out at appointments on Tuesday morning and the afternoon too, then Christmas shopping on Saturday!  x


I haven't even started to think of Christmas K tho must get me finger out and show willing!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday had to take wifey to A&E.  She has had a chest infection like me, but due to her asthma, it's hit her hard & she couldn't breathe easily.  Now on steriods & they seem to be working already, so she is OK.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday had to take wifey to A&E.  She has had a chest infection like me, but due to her asthma, it's hit her hard & she couldn't breathe easily.  Now on steriods & they seem to be working already, so she is OK.



Glad she’s ok now Mark. Scary when the breathing becomes difficult


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday had to take wifey to A&E.  She has had a chest infection like me, but due to her asthma, it's hit her hard & she couldn't breathe easily.  Now on steriods & they seem to be working already, so she is OK.


Speedy recovery for Mrs Mark I hope


----------



## Mark Parrott

Thanks, guys.  She is definitely starting to feel better now.  We have both had this chest infection.  Think we caught it at her last hospital appointment.  We don't really go anywhere else.


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks, guys.  She is definitely starting to feel better now.  We have both had this chest infection.  Think we caught it at her last hospital appointment.  We don't really go anywhere else.


I hate having to go anywhere like that, you never know what you're going to catch. Even the local pharmacy is a health hazard, went to pick up my prescription the other day, and assistant was coughing and spluttering.

Just been out to plant some stuff I brought back from my sisters last week, we swapped a load of plants but I had to wait for a frost free day to put them in. Now it's so warm again, I was visited by a bumble bee while I was out there!


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks, guys.  She is definitely starting to feel better now.  We have both had this chest infection.  Think we caught it at her last hospital appointment.  We don't really go anywhere else.


Glad you are both improving. Take care


----------



## Carolg

Yesterday blocked my kitchen sink drain. Did alsorts to try to unblock it. House stinks of vinegar and bicarbonate. Went to b&q and bought a snake thing. Now unblocked, shining like a new pin and kitchen tidy again. Not telling how I blocked drain


----------



## Vince_UK

Bought a new heater for the shower room here. The last one decided to give up the ghost last nght. Hate getting out of hot shower into a cold bathroom.
Number 1 priority today.


----------



## mikeyB

Washing, tumble drying. Ironing later. Or, with a check of available clothing, the ironing could wait till Alison the cleaner arrives on Thursday. Tomorrow is a very early start for the ferry to the fracture clinic in Oban.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Washing, tumble drying. Ironing later. Or, with a check of available clothing, the ironing could wait till Alison the cleaner arrives on Thursday. Tomorrow is a very early start for the ferry to the fracture clinic in Oban.



Hope it goes well tomorrow Mike.

I’ve had a ‘sorting day’ doing out cupboards and drawers and sorting Christmas stuff. Have felt a bit lack lustre today and am out tomorrow and dental appt. Thursday (again!).

Just about to prepare dinner  weather has picked up but set to drop again for the weekend.


----------



## Robin

Braved a trip to the nearest town and bought new hat and gloves to replace the ones I lost, on a mix and match BOGOF offer in Mountian Warehouse. So it won't break the bank, but the ones I lost will mysteriously rematerialise in a forgotten drawer now. Came home via Lidl and stocked up with Low GI bread and rolls, smoked salmon, and as a first foray into Christmas shopping, some lebkuchen and pannetone.


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> Braved a trip to the nearest town and bought new hat and gloves to replace the ones I lost, on a mix and match BOGOF offer in Mountian Warehouse. So it won't break the bank, but the ones I lost will mysteriously rematerialise in a forgotten drawer now. Came home via Lidl and stocked up with Low GI bread and rolls, smoked salmon, and as a first foray into Christmas shopping, some lebkuchen and pannetone.



I was in Lidl on Sunday Robin and they’ve got some very tempting Christmas goodies. I bought myself a tub of little chocolate snowmen and quite safe at 2.7 grams each


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> I was in Lidl on Sunday Robin and they’ve got some very tempting Christmas goodies. I bought myself a tub of little chocolate snowmen and quite safe at 2.7 grams each


Ha, I bought some of those too!  But to go in the advent calendar that my daughter made at school in her Textiles class, which we still bring out and fill every year. Irresistible, weren't they, I've got to try not to eat them before December!


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Washing, tumble drying. Ironing later. Or, with a check of available clothing, the ironing could wait till Alison the cleaner arrives on Thursday. Tomorrow is a very early start for the ferry to the fracture clinic in Oban.


Good luck today mike and mrs mike


----------



## Carolg

Bought a twist n shape exerciser(next clothes hanger). Arrived yesterday evening, unpacked it, looked at instructions and left it. Will bring magnifier home from work and build it up tonight, as fairies haven’t done it overnight.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Baking Christmas cakes,  I will make 11 in total and I cannot eat them


----------



## Ditto

Grannylorraine said:


> Baking Christmas cakes,  I will make 11 in total and I cannot eat them


Good grief, I've only made one and ended up licking the bowl and pinching a few sultanas.  Kudos.


----------



## mikeyB

Couldn’t get to the fracture clinic. Sarah had a fall ( or a slip, I don’t know). I couldn’t get her up off the floor when I got up at 6.30, so from around 7.00 I was given the run around by ambulance control, then NHS 24. Eventually got help at 9.15.

The ambulance team used an inflating cushion, which at maximum allowed her to simply step off it and return to verticality. As this has occasionally happened before, since her brain haemorrhage, I’ve decided to buy one. £995 when the VAT is knocked off. Such a neat idea. Maximum carry weight is 70st apparently, so you could use it to change a wheel.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Couldn’t get to the fracture clinic. Sarah had a fall ( or a slip, I don’t know). I couldn’t get her up off the floor when I got up at 6.30, so from around 7.00 I was given the run around by ambulance control, then NHS 24. Eventually got help at 9.15.
> 
> The ambulance team used an inflating cushion, which at maximum allowed her to simply step off it and return to verticality. As this has occasionally happened before, since her brain haemorrhage, I’ve decided to buy one. £995 when the VAT is knocked off. Such a neat idea. Maximum carry weight is 70st apparently, so you could use it to change a wheel.


Hope you find it helps. Did not know of these until recently when I saw on one of the Ambulance programmes using it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's all hospital appointments for wifey this week.  Yesterday had to pick up a sleep monitor & drop it off today.  Tomorrow it's the GP & Friday to have her shoulder examined to see if she needs an operation.  Been waiting months for that one.  Then off to mum-in-law's late Friday afternoon for the weekend.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Couldn’t get to the fracture clinic. Sarah had a fall ( or a slip, I don’t know). I couldn’t get her up off the floor when I got up at 6.30, so from around 7.00 I was given the run around by ambulance control, then NHS 24. Eventually got help at 9.15.
> 
> The ambulance team used an inflating cushion, which at maximum allowed her to simply step off it and return to verticality. As this has occasionally happened before, since her brain haemorrhage, I’ve decided to buy one. £995 when the VAT is knocked off. Such a neat idea. Maximum carry weight is 70st apparently, so you could use it to change a wheel.


sorry Sarah had another fall and you got the run around.hope all is well.  We had one of these inflatable risers when I was a nurse but that was the dark old ages a good few years ago and it kept fusing, but when it worked it was brilliant. Probably come a long way in development since then.worth every penny for your peace of mind,as I can imagine how helpless you both felt. {hugs} to you both


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> It's all hospital appointments for wifey this week.  Yesterday had to pick up a sleep monitor & drop it off today.  Tomorrow it's the GP & Friday to have her shoulder examined to see if she needs an operation.  Been waiting months for that one.  Then off to mum-in-law's late Friday afternoon for the weekend.


Good luck at appointment and have a good weekend


----------



## Carolg

Ditto said:


> Good grief, I've only made one and ended up licking the bowl and pinching a few sultanas.  Kudos.


Don’t make them now, as always made a big one, and would be forced to eat it myself


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I was in Lidl on Sunday Robin and they’ve got some very tempting Christmas goodies. I bought myself a tub of little chocolate snowmen and quite safe at 2.7 grams each


And of course Amigo you only eat 1 each time I believe


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> And of course Amigo you only eat 1 each time I believe


That’s a good plan vince


----------



## Carolg

Just did 10 minutes on exerciser, quite proud till I realised it was the warm up oh well, better than no minutes


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Just did 10 minutes on exerciser, quite proud till I realised it was the warm up oh well, better than no minutes


Forgive me Carolg I had to smile at this. Can imagine what th thought to yourself As you say 10 minutes is better than 0 minutes and certainly more than I have done so feel proud.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> And of course Amigo you only eat 1 each time I believe



Moderation is my middle name Vince!

(Can’t think why the hell I got diabetes!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Moderation is my middle name Vince!
> 
> (Can’t think why the hell I got diabetes!)


What do you see flying past your window Amigo I wonder?


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> What do you see flying past your window Amigo I wonder?



Rain Vince, rain... and plenty of it! It’s carb free apparently!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Rain Vince, rain... and plenty of it! It’s carb free apparently!


----------



## pottersusan

Off to hospital shortly to have my Zoledronate infusion (for osteoporosis)


----------



## Amigo

Off to the dentist for appt no. 5 in the hope she can do the root canal filling today


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Rain Vince, rain... and plenty of it! It’s carb free apparently!


Do you remember the flying birds you used to get years ago,in sets of 3 that you put on your wall made of plaster I think? My ex  and I bought a set of flying pigs for a friend who was a military police man. Oh boy, was his wife furious


----------



## Carolg

pottersusan said:


> Off to hospital shortly to have my Zoledronate infusion (for osteoporosis)


Hope it went well


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Do you remember the flying birds you used to get years ago,in sets of 3 that you put on your wall made of plaster I think? My ex  and I bought a set of flying pigs for a friend who was a military police man. Oh boy, was his wife furious


That s funny Carolg, 
My Mom used to have a set of those birds Now I remember them well. Mallard ducks and you have totally jogged my memory I can even now remember the colours and 3 different sizes to give the allusion they were flying into the distance. You post has just taken me back in time around 50 years or so.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> That s funny Carolg,
> My Mom used to have a set of those birds Now I remember them well. Mallard ducks and you have totally jogged my memory I can even now remember the colours and 3 different sizes to give the allusion they were flying into the distance. You post has just taken me back in time around 50 years or so.


And remember the lady picture in a jungle with the slight allusion to nakedness, black hair and sultry stare, fibre glass curtains and bri nylon sheets (both things designed to be labour saving at the time- or do we now say “back in the day”)


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> That s funny Carolg,
> My Mom used to have a set of those birds Now I remember them well. Mallard ducks and you have totally jogged my memory I can even now remember the colours and 3 different sizes to give the allusion they were flying into the distance. You post has just taken me back in time around 50 years or so.


Forgot they were mallard ducks vince, but colours were vibrant, definately in 50’s at least-oh how to feel old


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Forgive me Carolg I had to smile at this. Can imagine what th thought to yourself As you say 10 minutes is better than 0 minutes and certainly more than I have done so feel proud.


To quote” b*£&#r”. Then gave me and others at work a wee smile


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> And remember the lady picture in a jungle with the slight allusion to nakedness, black hair and sultry stare, fibre glass curtains and bri nylon sheets (both things designed to be labour saving at the time- or do we now say “back in the day”)


That picture became very famous what she dressed in Yellow/ Saw it everywhere and don't forget you were posh if you had flocked wallpaper lol
1960"s Orange carpets and purple wallpaper with a gold pattern.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> That picture became very famous what she dressed in Yellow/ Saw it everywhere and don't forget you were posh if you had flocked wallpaper lol
> 1960"s Orange carpets and purple wallpaper with a gold pattern.


Linoleum on the floors. Crochet granny blankets, Whitewash for ceilings.


Maybe we should start a thread of “memories” lest we forget. But on the other hand, maybe better to forget lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Good


Carolg said:


> Linoleum on the floors. Crochet granny blankets, Whitewash for ceilings.
> 
> 
> Maybe we should start a thread of “memories” lest we forget. But on the other hand, maybe better to forget lol


 Good Idea Carolg but some memories are best forgotten  such as outside loos etc lol 
Tin baths to name 2 I never want to remember.


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Forgot they were mallard ducks vince, but colours were vibrant, definately in 50’s at least-oh how to feel old



Hilda Ogden had a set of those flying birds on her ‘muriel’


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Hilda Ogden had a set of those flying birds on her ‘muriel’


HAHA I believe she did. Not that I ever watched Corrie


----------



## Mark Parrott

Got a full day today.  Off to auction viewing this morning.  Will have to do commission bids as I won't be here when the auction is on.  Then will be making some choc & peanut butter cups to take up to mum-in-laws, then off to local hospital at 3PM for wifey & finally off to Bridlington for the weekend.  That will mean driving for 3 hours in the dark, and I hate that.  But looking forward to going out for a curry when we get there.


----------



## mikeyB

You’d best get wrapped up warm for Bridlington this weekend, Mark. You’ll get bits dropping off with the wind chill.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Got a full day today.  Off to auction viewing this morning.  Will have to do commission bids as I won't be here when the auction is on.  Then will be making some choc & peanut butter cups to take up to mum-in-laws, then off to local hospital at 3PM for wifey & finally off to Bridlington for the weekend.  That will mean driving for 3 hours in the dark, and I hate that.  But looking forward to going out for a curry when we get there.


Good Luck Mark Hope all goes well
I was in Bridlington in September and it was not overly warm then


----------



## SB2015

Just had a lovely morning teaching weaving to a group of enthusiasts, who happily share ideas and support each other.  Another bunch of people like those on this forum


----------



## Kaylz

Spent most of the day waiting on the post man as Bruce was supposed to have yet another set of darts arriving but they haven't turned up, well if they come tomorrow I hope the post man is here before 1 as we're off Christmas shopping!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Pushed the button again on the washing machine.
Tomorrow I will watch the housekeeper clean the flat, then do the ironing then put it away.
My meat delivery at 7am.
Then I wil do nowt else.
Terribly lazy at the moment, blame the cold weather.


----------



## Carolg

Housework, plumber called to check my dodgy cistern, bleed kitchen radiator(now kitchen warm) and look to give me quote for putting in a bath- ooh err decisions decisions. Out for a wee while to shops, appointment made for eye test and some Xmas wrapping done.now, coffee, slob and watch mindless tv


----------



## Robin

Just sat down and switched telly on to watch Only Connect...Only to find, it's women's football on instead. Harrumph!


----------



## Carolg

Been to a Xmas show, dance school. From tiny tots to young adults. Laughed till I cried at some of the antics, clapped till my hands were sore.


----------



## Stitch147

Been pottery painting again today. Here's a couple of pictures. Will look totally different next week after it's been glazed and fired. I'll post another pic next week once we've got bits back. 
 

After painting.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I’ve ordered all Christmas pressies except for Mrs B, who wants for nothing. It’s hard after 40 Christmases to think of anything. John Lewis and Amazon, don’t know what I’d do without them. I wonder if she’d like a sheep at the local sales?


----------



## Carolg

Cleaned kitchen drawers, wrapped Xmas pressies. Slobbed around


----------



## Martin Canty

Well, what a week...... We decided to have Thanksgiving in Northern California so, hitching up the 5th wheel trailer we set out on out 2017 adventure.... 3 dogs & a wife in the truck for a 500 mile odyssey.... Hadn't got to the end of the street before my wife & youngest dog were bored
Highlights of the week:

Rather than a turkey we got a ham from an honest to goodness real butcher... A rarity in Southern California but apparently they do exist up north.... Also got some Elk steaks at this butcher & they were to die for!!!
Visited Tahoe.... Kinda bitter sweet as the last time we were there we had our eldest & her litter mate (who has since died), Shelby turned 17 last week. What were some very accessible & dog friendly beaches are now closed down for the season & dogs are not welcome
Got the hot water heater fixed, only to find that there was also a leak & had a flood in the trailer.... Rented a carpet cleaner to try & dry out the carpets
Found a bar that sold a peanut butter milk shake flavored beer... Myself I just went for the IPA but Bonnie was all over the new beer
Quiet thanksgiving dinner, must have been one of the best hams I've ever had
Read a few books
Went to Placerville, an interesting town with a "New Age" twist which said fleece me on every street corner, never seen such a collection of stores offering Palmist, Psychic & other "alternative" stuff on a fairly short Main Street
 Found that our youngest is a tick magnet, I have pulled 7 out of her so far.... Visit to the vets in order to be tested for Lyme's Disease


----------



## Carolg

Optician this morning, need new glasses and to go back for field of vision repeat. Eyes are dry, prescription back up to around. where it was at diabetes diagnosis. Optician highlighted that they recommend people getting their diabetes under control.. no whatsit sherlock.bought 2 pairs of varifocals so beans on toast and pulling in the belt. Not saying how much they were, but if I work it out over 2 years, its  only 53 pence a day. Then went and did Xmas shopping.and walked 6264 steps.

Not as exciting as your trip Martin


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

We're going out to dinner, seafood platter and a glass of white wine for me


----------



## Amigo

Grocery shopping, bought some Christmas goodies, hauled it all back, had myself a little Christmas lunch out, wrapped loads of presents, took some things back to the Post Office to be returned, put in Christmas drug orders to the GP surgery and then made a very nice ribeye steak and vegetable dinner.

Now relaxing with the tv, keeping an eye on my other site and panicking that this newly root filled tooth cavity won’t settle for a temporary crown to be put in Thursday! 

Oh and the weather is starting to look increasingly cold here


----------



## mikeyB

Martin Canty said:


> Well, what a week...... We decided to have Thanksgiving in Northern California so, hitching up the 5th wheel trailer we set out on out 2017 adventure.... 3 dogs & a wife in the truck for a 500 mile odyssey.... Hadn't got to the end of the street before my wife & youngest dog were bored
> Highlights of the week:
> 
> Rather than a turkey we got a ham from an honest to goodness real butcher... A rarity in Southern California but apparently they do exist up north.... Also got some Elk steaks at this butcher & they were to die for!!!
> Visited Tahoe.... Kinda bitter sweet as the last time we were there we had our eldest & her litter mate (who has since died), Shelby turned 17 last week. What were some very accessible & dog friendly beaches are now closed down for the season & dogs are not welcome
> Got the hot water heater fixed, only to find that there was also a leak & had a flood in the trailer.... Rented a carpet cleaner to try & dry out the carpets
> Found a bar that sold a peanut butter milk shake flavored beer... Myself I just went for the IPA but Bonnie was all over the new beer
> Quiet thanksgiving dinner, must have been one of the best hams I've ever had
> Read a few books
> Went to Placerville, an interesting town with a "New Age" twist which said fleece me on every street corner, never seen such a collection of stores offering Palmist, Psychic & other "alternative" stuff on a fairly short Main Street
> Found that our youngest is a tick magnet, I have pulled 7 out of her so far.... Visit to the vets in order to be tested for Lyme's Disease


Interesting celebration, Martin. Immigrants celebrating the arrival of  immigrants in a country whose government hates immigrants. 

Go figure


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I had a great time in Brid.  Lovely & sunny but a keen wind chill.  Bought a metal detector & went on the beach with it.  Found zilch, but it was something to do whilst walking.  Met mum-in-law's new bloke.  Seems a nice chap.  Went to Skirlington market & car boot on Sunday.  That was very cold there.  Haven't done a great deal since getting home.


----------



## SB2015

Had a fantastic day in a primary school, where I was invited in because a pupil with T1 wanted some help delivering an assembly.  I also did a 1 hour lesson with two classes helped by the pupil.  It was so enjoyable, and the pupils responded by well throughout the day.  I also slipped in early in one class, and ended up doing some guided reading.  That was new to me, and so much more enjoyable when you don’t have to do this.


----------



## Dave W

SB2015 said:


> Had a fantastic day in a primary school, where I was invited in because a pupil with T1 wanted some help delivering an assembly.  I also did a 1 hour lesson with two classes helped by the pupil.  It was so enjoyable, and the pupils responded by well throughout the day.  I also slipped in early in one class, and ended up doing some guided reading.  That was new to me, and so much more enjoyable when you don’t have to do this.


Just great to read this. Education, education, education, and the earlier it starts the better it works. Those children will remember and understand diabetes into adulthood. Well done on a very worthwhile day!


----------



## Dave W

Did an 18 mile bike ride into the hills north of here. Was perishing cold with icy patches in places but I wanted to catch the Autumn colours before they are gone. Discovered the heated insoles I found in Lidl @ 1.28 a pair work brilliantly!!


----------



## Dave W

Tried to post this in my post above, but failed for some reason.


----------



## SB2015

Dave W said:


> View attachment 5779
> Tried to post this in my post above, but failed for some reason.


Beautiful colours.  This time of year is so wonderful.


----------



## Carolg

Dave W said:


> Did an 18 mile bike ride into the hills north of here. Was perishing cold with icy patches in places but I wanted to catch the Autumn colours before they are gone. Discovered the heated insoles I found in Lidl @ 1.28 a pair work brilliantly!!


Looks glorious dave w. Was that recently you got the insoles in Lidl?


----------



## Dave W

Carolg said:


> Looks glorious dave w. Was that recently you got the insoles in Lidl?


Just last week Carol. Bought 5 pairs on Tuesday, tried a pair and found they were so good that I went back Saturday and bought 10 more before stocks ran out!


----------



## Carolg

Dave W said:


> Just last week Carol. Bought 5 pairs on Tuesday, tried a pair and found they were so good that I went back Saturday and bought 10 more before stocks ran out!


Going tomorrow. Thanks Dave,


----------



## mikeyB

On the subject of cold weather, this afternoon I made a big pan of proper Scotch Broth, using home made chicken stock. Lots of Barley, split peas and stuff. It’s now perfect, with those miniature semi transparent cushions of barley. It’s for lunch tomorrow and Monday, because as any fule kno, Scotch Broth gets better on days 2 and 3.


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> Going tomorrow. Thanks Dave,


Must have missed the offer dave, tootsies will just have to stay chilly


----------



## Carolg

I’m a technophobe but just managed to download an app (sorry for swearing) to work my smart tv from my iPad. I’m doing an online understanding diabetes course, so hopefully can work out how to load up the course on my tv and work from my iPad. Might have to wait for my technical minded son to visit and say scathingly “Och mum!!!”
Woo woo, star for me if I manage it. Now my brain is mince so I’m off to bed, cosied in and watching a movie

On another foot, my blood pressure was excellent this morning so tortured blood vessels in back of my eyes are not an indication of high blood pressure. Yipee


----------



## Dave W

Carolg said:


> Must have missed the offer dave, tootsies will just have to stay chilly


That's a pity Carol, but Lidl's offers never last long. If they reappear I'll let you know.


----------



## Carolg

Dave W said:


> That's a pity Carol, but Lidl's offers never last long. If they reappear I'll let you know.


Thanks for that Dave


----------



## Carolg

Optician, tonight. Wrong glasses made up. Got field of vision test-was fine
Pressures rechecked, being ultra careful and checking for a funny type of glaucoma, but all ok. Back next year.


----------



## Stitch147

My friend dropped off my latest thing I did at pottery painting now it's all glazed, fired and shiny. I love it and really pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I have to ask, is that a bar in the background? I can see a beer pump


----------



## Stitch147

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I have to ask, is that a bar in the background? I can see a beer pump


Yep, it's my OH's bar that's in our lounge! It's looking rather festive at the mo!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Yep, it's my OH's bar that's in our lounge! It's looking rather festive at the mo!
> View attachment 5880



Looks very merry and sociable. I’ll have something off the Specials Board please


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Looks very merry and sociable. I’ll have something off the Specials Board please


Santa's night off is a very nice drop of beer or I can rustle up a snowball!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Brilliant  can I have a snowball please


----------



## Stitch147

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Brilliant  can I have a snowball please


With extra cocktail cherries!


----------



## AJLang

WOw Stitch I love your snowman, love the bar and it's brilliantly Christmassy. I love it


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> WOw Stitch I love your snowman, love the bar and it's brilliantly Christmassy. I love it


Thanks AJ. X


----------



## Vince_UK

Visited  a Water Town called Feng Jian half way between Shanghai and Hangzhou.
Then went and watched Paddington 2


----------



## grainger

Had snowball fights and built a snowman ... well mainly my hubby and little boy did! I was on photo and snowball duty!


----------



## mikeyB

Vince_UK said:


> Visited  a Water Town called Feng Jian half way between Shanghai and Hangzhou.
> Then went and watched Paddington 2
> View attachment 5923


Did it have Chinese subtitles?


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> Did it have Chinese subtitles?


Yes, all Western movies here have.
The cinemas here are inexpensive and extremely well appointed and comfortable.
I do however speak Mandarin which helps as well as Bahasa,Thai and German. Strangely enough I have always had difficulties with both French and Spanish.


----------



## SB2015

Vince_UK said:


> Visited  a Water Town called Feng Jian half way between Shanghai and Hangzhou.
> Then went and watched Paddington 2
> View attachment 5923


Now that sounds like a fantastic day, especially with Paddington 2.  
Did you need tissues?


----------



## SB2015

grainger said:


> Had snowball fights and built a snowman ... well mainly my hubby and little boy did! I was on photo and snowball duty! View attachment 5926


Love it.  I am very much looking forward to snow getting to here.
I want to make a snowman and do snow angels.


----------



## Vince_UK

SB2015 said:


> Now that sounds like a fantastic day, especially with Paddington 2.
> Did you need tissues?


Actually I did fill up


----------



## Kaylz

So far today I've wrapped mum's chocolates for Christmas (last present to wrap ) had a tidy up of my bedroom and thrown a load of stuff out and seasoned the new toastie machine in prep for lunch  so looking forward to my toastie  x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Yes, all Western movies here have.
> The cinemas here are inexpensive and extremely well appointed and comfortable.
> I do however speak Mandarin which helps as well as Bahasa,Thai and German. Strangely enough I have always had difficulties with both French and Spanish.



Impressive linguistic skills there Vince in addition to Geordie!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Impressive linguistic skills there Vince in addition to Geordie!


Ah! I forgot about the Geordie and of course I should include my expert linquistic skills in expletives 
It is my typing skills that sometimes leave a lot to be desired lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today, Christmas started and we put up our Nordic Spruce.. Note Percy asleep on the pouffe.


----------



## HOBIE

Been to work. All day & my boiler went out at home so came back to a cold house. Tried to fix but I think its froze on outside pipe !  High up in the dark on a cold night. NO !   tomorrow when you can see


----------



## eggyg

Parked at Ashness Bridge and walked up to Surprise View ( doesn’t surprise me anymore but fab views). Then a wee walk around part of Derwent Water, didn’t do the whole 9 miles as was very cold and didn’t want Mr Eggy getting angina. It got down to nearly -12 in Cumbria through the night! Luckily it was a bit “milder” in Keswick at -5!


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> Been to work. All day & my boiler went out at home so came back to a cold house. Tried to fix but I think its froze on outside pipe !  High up in the dark on a cold night. NO !   tomorrow when you can see


Bad Hobie
Had that happen to me on a Christmas Day
7 years ago.


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Parked at Ashness Bridge and walked up to Surprise View ( doesn’t surprise me anymore but fab views). Then a wee walk around part of Derwent Water, didn’t do the whole 9 miles as was very cold and didn’t want Mr Eggy getting angina. It got down to nearly -12 in Cumbria through the night! Luckily it was a bit “milder” in Keswick at -5!


One of my most favorite places on Earth


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> One of my most favorite places on Earth


Just for you Vince.


----------



## eggyg

And another one @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> And another one @Vince_UK


Wonderful Thanks  I miss England and the serenity of the countryside.


----------



## HOBIE

Warmed up today & combi boiler . ON Very pleased


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> Had snowball fights and built a snowman ... well mainly my hubby and little boy did! I was on photo and snowball duty! View attachment 5926


Wonderful family scene!


----------



## New-journey

eggyg said:


> Just for you Vince.


So beautiful!


----------



## Martin Canty

Installed new dish washer..... Nice upgrade from the old one.....


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> Warmed up today & combi boiler . ON Very pleased


Had my boiler set t 12C while I am away to avoid any chance of the pipes freezing if it got to cold. Told my Son to go and turn it now onto 20c to warm the place up for a week before I get back home on the 24th. No way I am walking back into a cold house lol


----------



## Carolg

I hate cold house. Mine boiler is now set at 17 to keep chill off. 

I finished writing Xmas cards last night,made a beaded snowflake and started a second one. Visited family, glared at my Xmas tree and decorations in prep for tonight’s assembly. Smiled at my twist n shape clothes horse and dozed in chair before bed.


----------



## AJLang

I had a nice pampering morning. I had my hair re-coloured a nice bright red and they served me prosecco  I then had a short walk to the beauty salon and my nails are now a sparkly blue. Then home for a long afternoon snooze


----------



## Carolg

Home on time. Made 2 beaded snowflakes.  Still glaring at my Xmas tree which is lurking in its bag. Wore my new glasses for 2nd day without sight swimming, feel odd as they are so big but so light. Totally different for me. RIGHT..attack the ...watch this space


----------



## Kaylz

Been sat wearing my hat since just after finishing breakfast this morning and the heating had been on twice for hour bursts before I felt I was warm enough to take it off at 7pm, me and this weather just don't get on at all! Lol, done 3 lots of dishes  (oh how I wish I could afford to hire someone to do them as my hands are an absolute mess atm ) got my breakfast sorted, watched Emmerdale OMG! Lol and then pogdogs and now finishing the evening off with a little bit of crystal maze before starting to get ready for the last injection of the day and then lucky me its BED TIME!  (where I will then spend the next 2 hours tossing and turning and before I know it, it will be 6:45 and time to get up again ) xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Been sat wearing my hat since just after finishing breakfast this morning and the heating had been on twice for hour bursts before I felt I was warm enough to take it off at 7pm, me and this weather just don't get on at all! Lol, done 3 lots of dishes  (oh how I wish I could afford to hire someone to do them as my hands are an absolute mess atm ) got my breakfast sorted, watched Emmerdale OMG! Lol and then pogdogs and now finishing the evening off with a little bit of crystal maze before starting to get ready for the last injection of the day and then lucky me its BED TIME!  (where I will then spend the next 2 hours tossing and turning and before I know it, it will be 6:45 and time to get up again ) xx



I doubt it’s how you chose to spend your days if things were different Kaylz!


----------



## SB2015

I have just finished making our Christmas wreath for the front door. 
 
I love doing all this.  Our tree has a ‘colour’ theme (white, silver and gold)and each year we buy a new decoration.  I slipped in a couple of extras this year, because we forgot that we had bought the decoration a lot earlier in the year.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I doubt it’s how you chose to spend your days if things were different Kaylz!


I would say it's better than what I used to be like actually, I used to get up not eat , go to my work experience, not eat, get home at 6:30 then finally eat, drink far too much alcohol and eat heaps of junk x


----------



## New-journey

SB2015 said:


> I have just finished making our Christmas wreath for the front door.
> View attachment 6006
> I love doing all this.  Our tree has a ‘colour’ theme (white, silver and gold)and each year we buy a new decoration.  I slipped in a couple of extras this year, because we forgot that we had bought the decoration a lot earlier in the year.
> View attachment 6007


Can you come and do mine?! Beautiful.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> and then pogdogs and now finishing the evening off with a little bit of crystal maze


@Kaylz 
They sound like something you woul buy in a Newcastle or Glasgow night club off shifty looking people lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I would say it's better than what I used to be like actually, I used to get up not eat , go to my work experience, not eat, get home at 6:30 then finally eat, drink far too much alcohol and eat heaps of junk x


@Kaylz 
I would say you are doing incredibly and amazingly well K and should be very proud of your achievements. Good on you


----------



## SB2015

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> I would say you are doing incredibly and amazingly well K and should be very proud of your achievements. Good on you


Here here.


----------



## Stitch147

I had yesterday off work as we went to a concert Thursday night. So me and Trev had a day in London. Walked round looking at all the Christmas lights. Then went and had some lunch. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Engineering  Staff on a day out in Suzhou.


----------



## Carolg

Decorated my tree. No plan, just sentimentality. Put all boxes away and lights up in kitchen. Now for the drudge stuff lol. Have a lovely day all


----------



## declan88

That's a nice doggy in your picture.  Is the scarf for him? 



AJLang said:


> I've knitted some of my very long multi coloured scarf and I have a cake in the oven that I'm making for my Dad.  I'm then planning on enjoying my Changing Minds relaxation exercises and my Headspace meditation session. Then I will make more cakes for Dad, water the vegetable garden and do some crafting before making dinner and enjoying my wine


----------



## declan88

Stitch147 said:


> I cant wait! 11 days in Lanzarote from next thursday, Cant wait.



Can I come ;-)


----------



## declan88

Ah Bless Henry and Fluffy and Son  
Do you ever confuse their names? 

Ring ring, ring ring
Hello? Is that the college?
I,d like to to speak to Fluffy please.
Yes you know, he has straight hair and freckles above his nose....


----------



## declan88

The Sheriff's in town, pweu pweu.

( I always wanted to say that ;-) )

So are you originally from England?  And if so,how you,ve found it out in Californi-a? 




Martin Canty said:


> My Wife & I are just about to go out as a volunteer for the County Sheriff's Department (I live in California), we will be patrolling the valley we live in; acting as the eyes & ears of the Sheriff's department


----------



## declan88

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I'm feeling a bit rough today.  Throat like gravel.  So unless I can get motivated won't be doing much.


Hi Mike,

I always gargle with salt water. And keep a glass of weak salt water to dip in the day.  Helps the throat I think when I,be got sore throat. Good luck with it.  Take it easy.


----------



## declan88

mikeyB said:


> Hey Stich that looks great!  I must try that, it would coordinate with my new purple mobility scooter



I haven't got.much hair to dye.  Noone wud notice any difference ;-)


----------



## declan88

I get her a new set of tyres fir a new set of cheapo alloy rims for a 2nd hand bicycle Im  slowing renewing. Might put the tyres whhels after lunch. Feeling a bit nibblish now which is handy.


----------



## declan88

mikeyB said:


> I know this is wicked, but went down to the shop with my new self folding scooter, parked it in the shop. When a little old lady was gazing at it, I pushed the remote for folding up....



Ooh self folding scooter? Sounds interesting despite your miscreancy ;-) What make and model is that Mike?


----------



## declan88

Ooh


declan88 said:


> I get her a new set of tyres fir a new set of cheapo alloy rims for a 2nd hand bicycle Im  slowing renewing. Might put the tyres whhels after lunch. Feeling a bit nibblish now which is handy.


, Just had a lovely sandwich mix of white sour dough, a bit of butter (more or less :-0), one slice with beef, another cheese & pickle, another with 0.  Mmmm.  All good.


----------



## declan88

Copepod said:


> Mostly cat related.



Marine inverts eh.  Hmmm.
My first was applied zoology = help things and parasites of man, beast and crop inc their hosts eg snails, beetles, all sorts of little buggers and things that crawl and swim by night and day.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> My little tree...Santa likes it!
> 
> View attachment 6017


and so do I Amigo.


----------



## Martin Canty

declan88 said:


> So are you originally from England? And if so,how you,ve found it out in Californi-a?


Grew up in Bishop's Stortford, about half way between London & Cambridge.

Moved out here about 20 years ago for work, loved it & married an American girl, the current Mrs. Canty.....

Initially there were a lot of adjustments; language, culture etc but I have embraced them all. Last time(s) I was in the UK was in 2003 & then 2007; both times I found the UK increasingly foreign, not the place I grew up in (strange but true) I loved showing my wife my favorite parts of the country but didn't feel at home. Guess I've gone native


----------



## Stitch147

Helped out at the brewery open day. It was a tad chilly standing outside selling tickets for the brewery tours but it was only for a few hours. Home now warming up.


----------



## HOBIE

Stitch147 said:


> Helped out at the brewery open day. It was a tad chilly standing outside selling tickets for the brewery tours but it was only for a few hours. Home now warming up.


Well done Stitch


----------



## HOBIE

Martin Canty said:


> Grew up in Bishop's Stortford, about half way between London & Cambridge.
> 
> Moved out here about 20 years ago for work, loved it & married an American girl, the current Mrs. Canty.....
> 
> Initially there were a lot of adjustments; language, culture etc but I have embraced them all. Last time(s) I was in the UK was in 2003 & then 2007; both times I found the UK increasingly foreign, not the place I grew up in (strange but true) I loved showing my wife my favorite parts of the country but didn't feel at home. Guess I've gone native


I have worked in Stortford. M11 vill. Had a day off & went to Imperial War mus. Went on 2nd Concord ever built. Inside mus. Worth a visit


----------



## Kaylz

Had a rather quiet day, not been feeling great, sore head etc so have been searching for recipes and watching the Christmas films  (loves myself this time of year with all the Christmas movies from the Hallmark channel etc ) x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today finally brought our Lay-Z Spa (inflatable hot tub) in from outside & set it up in the conservatory.  Planning on spending most of Christmas day in it.


----------



## Martin Canty

HOBIE said:


> Worth a visit


Duxford, one of my favorite museums..... They had to shorten the runway for the M11..... Even if they wanted to they cannot land a Concorde there anymore.


----------



## HOBIE

I can remember The Concord. I thought how does that fly so fast ?  All pop rivets on the outer skin & when compared to the stealth fighter they have there. Half engines on display & aircraft hanging from the roof inside. A good place .


----------



## SB2015

New-journey said:


> Can you come and do mine?! Beautiful.


Thank you NJ.  I love diong the deccies.  
Out walking yesterday and found some holly with loads of berries on.  It was on common land so we adopted just a few.


----------



## Stitch147

Just had a cheeky little trip across to the shopping centre at stratford (disadvantage of the new office location!) and noticed that the Disney stuff in Cath Kidston was 3 for the price of 2! Ooops! may have purchased a couple of items!


----------



## SB2015

Just met up with an ex student who has decided to go into teaching.
He will be brilliant.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve had a run out on my shiny new electric wheelchair. Jolly good fun too. All that shiny aluminium. Should attract the ladies....


----------



## Vince_UK

Nowt. That is Geordie for Nothing for the uninitiated.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Winding down for Christmas now, so doing nothing for the next week or so.  No more shopping to do.  All presents bought & wrapped.  Unusually organised for me.


----------



## Kaylz

So far today I've put all the shopping away (mostly veggies!! Haha but its all the stuff for Christmas day) Ordered some e-liquid, got the butter out the fridge to soften for lunch and currently adding some sparkly rings to my Amazon list to keep an eye on them and see if they come down in price in the sales lol, I will then choose one to get with the money I received as a gift from a very old friend last evening  x


----------



## Amigo

I’ve had a late breakfast, answered emails and got the sausagemeat out of the freezer ready to make stuffing tomorrow. 
All presents bought, wrapped and food in which makes me feel very lucky when I think of the struggle some people are having. 

House to tidy now and then going out for lunch with hubbie and son. 

I’ve also been mad enough to invite people round for a dinner party one night next week (seemed a good idea after a few drinks last night!). Turkey curry anyone? Lol


----------



## SB2015

A late icing of the cake.  A Santa stand off.


----------



## Carolg

Sorted out house, tidied kitchen,made shortbread and quiche,tidied kitchen. Sat and dozed through Harry Potter again. Just to put washing away and doze through evening tv
Also WALKED to shop


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've been making sausage rolls and cheese and onion rolls, cooked a ham, son and his girlfriend vsited for present exchange and buffet tea. Now watching Polar express with my youngest 2


----------



## Drummer

Collected my daughter from her flat and we went off to play carols and jolly tunes at the Church House, next to Wimborne Minster (Dorset) where there was a  lunchtime 'do' with soup and bread being provided. We took our melodeons and I took along my recorder, and a good time was had.


----------



## Kaylz

Not done much at all today apart from the usual, absolutely knackered after a bad nights sleep thanks to the heat and the neighbours!
Currently looking on Amazon for some earrings and charms, that should cheer me up a bit lol 
xx


----------



## Amigo

Did the Boxing Day ‘rellie run’ to visit the other side of the family. Now relaxing in front of the dire Christmas tv. I know everyone complains about festive tele but it really has been bad this year. Even the soaps had you running to the Samaritans!


----------



## grovesy

Went on an exploratory walk to see if we could find a way through some new and newish housing to get to a newly opened Sainsbury's Local. Managed to find a way.


----------



## Vince_UK

Watched the episodes of "Victoria" which were recorded when I was in Shanghai. Spent hours trying to set-up a Smart Band which so far I have abysmally failed to do but I will not be beaten.
Sorted all the mail out that also had accumulated in my absence. Played with my new cooking gadgets lol.
Other than that "Ah hivint dun owt else".


----------



## AJLang

Spoke to Dad twice on the phone. Went to see my niece and her family and loved seeing their new puppy and one year old dog. Came home, had a deep restful sleep and then started organising Mark to cook our Christmas dinner (we always seems to spread Christmas over several days). He was really impressed with my organisational skills  I really enjoyed dinner (the gastroparesis behaved  ). We then played a game of Christmas trivia - I was very good at adding up the scores at the end because we both won  I'm now looking forward to a nice taste of cherry brandy before going to bed.


----------



## Carolg

After laziest day yesterday, son and cat away home. Lazy evening and early night. Made up bird feeders and lovely bird bath. Watched birds squabbling and did 28 minutes on twist n shape exerciser. Now puffing and panting then shower and visit friend for a wee bit.


----------



## Kaylz

Had the last of the turkey. shame actually as was rather enjoying it on a sandwich lol, browned off the mince for tea, did the dishes and washed the worktops, been looking online for chocolate and charms lol, mum got a call back from the doctor surgery after her annual blood tests last week (underactive thyroid) she has to go back a week on Friday for a fasting test as her glucose levels came back as raised  x


----------



## mikeyB

Waved goodbye to daughter and her cocktail shaking husband, and 2 and 11 12ths grandson, who informed his parents as they got off the ferry that he wants to stay with granny and grandad.

He just wants to abdicate responsibility like putting on his nursery uniform every day (I know, don’t say it) and behaving. Which is why _we_ moved here in the first place.


----------



## AJLang

A bit flat and tired today today so haven't done much but did start reading the "f**k it" book (that is the actual title) that Mark gave me last Christmas. I also supervised Mark putting up a hippie crystals windchime and a salt lamp that Mark gave me for this Christmas (he spoilt me with a lot of presents). In return I showed Mark how to fix his IPad - which he insists on keeping even though it is around eight years old


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> salt lamp that Mark gave me for this Christmas


Must be popular this year, I gave my mum one too! LOL x


----------



## mikeyB

AJLang said:


> A bit flat and tired today today so haven't done much but did start reading the "f**k it" book (that is the actual title) that Mark gave me last Christmas. I also supervised Mark putting up a hippie crystals windchime and a salt lamp that Mark gave me for this Christmas (he spoilt me with a lot of presents). In return I showed Mark how to fix his IPad - which he insists on keeping even though it is around eight years old



I’ve never heard a hangover described as being flat and tired. It’s not pathology, it’s a punishment from the almighty for that “go on, open another bottle”. Students, Honestly


----------



## AJLang

LOl you cheeky......unfortunately have had to decide not to do the history and archaeology degree - health AND finances have conspired against me....but I guess that if write my book it can be a similar life to being a student without paying high fees I.e.lots of drinking, lots of relaxing and missing deadlines


----------



## AJLang

After three years I eventually finished knitting this scarf in time to give it to my friend next week for one of her Christmas presents. She still puts on her tree Christmas decorations that I knitted more than 25 years ago


----------



## eggyg

Well Mr Eggy and I have just got in from walking around Derwent Water. It is usually about 10 miles but the path we normally take was flooded as Cumbria had a LOT of rain over Christmas Eve and Day, so we made a detour and my Fitbit has recorded 11.5 miles and 29k steps! We are well chuffed, Mr Eggy just had a small episode of angina and that was after eating our picnic lunch. Absolutely kn.....ed now!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Well Mr Eggy and I have just got in from walking around Derwent Water. It is usually about 10 miles but the path we normally take was flooded as Cumbria had a LOT of rain over Christmas Eve and Day, so we made a detour and my Fitbit has recorded 11.5 miles and 29k steps! We are well chuffed, Mr Eggy just had a small episode of angina and that was after eating our picnic lunch. Absolutely kn.....ed now!



I’m not surprised! Well done you two 

I’ve spent all day cooking for family and friends who are descending on us tonight. Hubbie reckons I’ve made enough to feed the street but if so we are sorted for the weekend!  Just got the Thai red curry to do when they arrive but all the ingredients like lemon grass, chilli, garlic and ginger are chopped ready.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> I’m not surprised! Well done you two
> 
> I’ve spent all day cooking for family and friends who are descending on us tonight. Hubbie reckons I’ve made enough to feed the street but if so we are sorted for the weekend!  Just got the Thai red curry to do when they arrive but all the ingredients like lemon grass, chilli, garlic and ginger are chopped ready.


Oh yummy! I love anything spicy and love cooking it. For one of my Christmas presents I got, what I can only describe as, a spice graze box subscription. Every month I get sent spices and a recipe card, the starter one I got is Thai sausages ( you don’t get the sausages) you can manage  your account and if you don’t like the one due you can change it. Exciting! PS I always make far too much, classic feeder! Enjoy, it sounds amazing, I am going to have a hot bath with some Radox in!


----------



## Robin

Went for a walk with OH and son in the grounds of Blenheim Palace. Really cold and icy underfoot in places, but gloriously sunny.


----------



## Carolg

Robin said:


> Went for a walk with OH and son in the grounds of Blenheim Palace. Really cold and icy underfoot in places, but gloriously sunny.
> View attachment 6242 View attachment 6243


Looks glorious. I went to walk to shops, kitted out with all my thermals etc, made it to shop 5 doors down the street. Lazy witch


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> View attachment 6229 View attachment 6230 After three years I eventually finished knitting this scarf in time to give it to my friend next week for one of her Christmas presents. She still puts on her tree Christmas decorations that I knitted more than 25 years ago


Beautiful colours. What a lovely friend


----------



## Kaylz

Done the same as usual lol, got Saturdays shopping list started in prep for getting everything in for the New Year dinner, searched for more charms but haven't found anything (managed to order 2 last night a long with a pair of small hoop earrings) got the nurse in the morning (like I don't see enough needles ) may take a trip down to Lidl after that depending what time I've got x


----------



## Kaylz

So far today I just made it in time for my appointment, literally checked in on the electronic system on the dot! (due to the taxi being 10 minutes late and still asked for full price, didn't even get an apology!) came out and was going to head to Lidl but saw a friend who offered us a lift so took that (far too cold to be hanging about anyway lol) received the bracelet that was a replacement bought for the one that was too small, this one is too big! HAHA, so trip to H Samuel on the cards next week to exchange it, least that way I can try them on and get the right size, now been sitting shivering since I got in  x


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve been leafing through Mary Berry’s Baking Bible to decide which birthday cake I’ll bake myself for next Thursday. I’m sticking to the title of the thread, it will have sod all to do with diabetes.


----------



## Vince_UK

Dug out the box set of "Last Of The Summer Wine" and started to watch it.
Getting all nostalgic.  Loved that series. Even made a pilgrimage to Holmfirth 3 times I think maybe 4 lol.
Will watch "The Sopranos" box set again after this. A fabulous series. 86 hours of viewing haha


----------



## mikeyB

I’m preparing a traditional Scottish Hogmanay meal. Chilli con carne. This is from the Mexican Scottish diaspora. 

Honest.


----------



## Kaylz

Well not done much today, been suffering with a stinking headache since I got up 
Watched Home For Christmas Day this morning, only watched it yesterday but its a great film so if you get the chance I suggest you give it a go 
Got spluttered with hot oil from mums frying pan while I was cooking my bacon for lunch, why she persists in drowning her food I will never know 
Browned the mince for tea this afternoon and potted up the potatoes and sprouts (I'm eating far too many sprouts so pity anyone who has to spend any time with me)
And been looking on Amazon for some more charms for when I finally get a bracelet that fits!! LOL (this should be Wednesday), a cheapish ottoman to store my clothes and pj's in as there is no room in the drawers so everything is piled on top of the dressing table and very likely to topple! x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Took the kids to a nearby City with a massive Smyth's to buy them scooters and spend their Christmas money, more Beanie Boo's to find room for


----------



## HOBIE

Robin said:


> Went for a walk with OH and son in the grounds of Blenheim Palace. Really cold and icy underfoot in places, but gloriously sunny.
> View attachment 6242 View attachment 6243


Picked my mate up from work 5.30 & drove down tp Blen Place. Pitched our tent, out for a jar & up early next morn to do the Brompton bike ride 26km in the summer. A great place & nice people,  Good stuff Robin


----------



## Flo15

I took the dog out at 8am, lovely walk in peace and quiet.  Made a loaf of bread for rest of family and not sure what happened but it had extremely stunted growth in bread maker and was unedible .And spent rest of the day searching for a family holiday online and failed miserably to find anything.


----------



## Robin

Went for a walk. This lovely blue sky with rainbow in the top picture was behind us. The bottom picture was what we were walking into!


----------



## mikeyB

Woke up at 12.45. Breakfast. Discovered Sky Q box not working, though oddly the mini box upstairs was. Technology, eh? Probably gorging box sets on Netflix tonight. Meanwhile, a mahogany red lump of Brisket from a hairy Highland Coo is slow roasting in the oven....


----------



## Kaylz

@Robin WOW the top pic is amazing!! 
Well today I've helped with the New Year Dinner (didn't do the dishes afterwards as Bruce let me have a seat) so I sat in the living room while my granddad was sitting dozing off and disappeared back up the road as soon as he was offered a cuppy!! LOL
Just chilling while waiting on the soaps then I will get my breakfast sorted for tomorrow
Confirmation of the day to shop has come through as Thursday afternoon so I'm sure I'll have a lovely time (wonder if I can get Bruce to treat me to some lovely diamonds while we're at H Samuels?) Haha x


----------



## AJLang

Happy New Year everyone. Good luck with getting the diamonds Kaylz, I hope you're more successful than me  I've  had a lazy day enjoying the last day of Mark's holiday - it's the longest holiday we've ever had off together and it has been lovely. We went to Hobbycraft, which was nearly empty, and Mark encouraged me to buy another Caron cake ball of wool (please see picture). I've been wanting them forever but couldn't justify the cost so Mark gave me two balls as part of my Christmas presents making it easier to justify buying another ball today  I've already started knitting a scarf with the wool. Later in the day I mad fresh horesradish sauce (for the first time, with horesradish from the vegetable garden) and a Madeira wine sauce. We're having them with beef wellington tonight for our New Year's Day dinner. Then we sat doing a crossword together - Mark gave me a large print crossword book for Christmas and it's lovely being able to read the clues. First time ever that I've done crosswords


----------



## Amigo

The year started badly for me. Tell tale signs of an upper respiratory infection whilst I was out NYE. Went to bed after midnight and couldn’t sleep for the screaming in my ears which I usually get with these infections. Eventually got up at 5am having slept about 20mins. 
Quiet day catching up on sleep. Head feels like it might explode with the pressure at the side of my ears! 

Made a nice meal and am now just watching tv and praying for it to pass without turning into anything nastier!


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> The year started badly for me. Tell tale signs of an upper respiratory infection whilst I was out NYE. Went to bed after midnight and couldn’t sleep for the screaming in my ears which I usually get with these infections. Eventually got up at 5am having slept about 20mins.
> Quiet day catching up on sleep. Head feels like it might explode with the pressure at the side of my ears!
> 
> Made a nice meal and am now just watching tv and praying for it to pass without turning into anything nastier!


Big hugs Amigo. I so hope that the year starts to improve for you x


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Big hugs Amigo. I so hope that the year starts to improve for you x



Thanks AJ. You too x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sorry to hear that @Amigo and I hope you feel better very soon, take care x

Took the kids for a scoot along Hunstanton prom then cooked a roast at mother in law's.


----------



## Vince_UK

Ironing Shirts, I HATE IRONING SHIRTS...Need to solve that problem when I come back later in the year..


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo sorry to hear you've got more problems  I hope you feel better soon!
@AJLang I mentioned my post to my mum and Bruce but he didn't say anything about the diamonds part BUT he didn't make any funny noises either so maybe I'll be lucky haha x


----------



## Amigo

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sorry to hear that @Amigo and I hope you feel better very soon, take care x
> 
> Took the kids for a scoot along Hunstanton prom then cooked a roast at mother in law's.



Thanks Lucy, unusual for me to replace a New Year’s Party with a personal pity party but that’s how I felt last night  I’ve given myself a boot up the bum but the problems are persisting at the moment.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Vince_UK said:


> Ironing Shirts, I HATE IRONING SHIRTS...Need to solve that problem when I come back later in the year..




Send them out, taking in ironing is a business.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> The year started badly for me. Tell tale signs of an upper respiratory infection whilst I was out NYE. Went to bed after midnight and couldn’t sleep for the screaming in my ears which I usually get with these infections. Eventually got up at 5am having slept about 20mins.
> Quiet day catching up on sleep. Head feels like it might explode with the pressure at the side of my ears!
> 
> Made a nice meal and am now just watching tv and praying for it to pass without turning into anything nastier!


Hope you are feeling better Amigo..


----------



## Vince_UK

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Send them out, taking in ironing is a business.


`Looking for one Lucy. lol
They always look worse after I have finished supposedly ironing them than before I started. No patience for that I'm afraid. They should manufacture disposable ones.
Problem is here I have dozens of shirts and they mount up because I am to lazy to wash them in smaller batch sizes. In Shanghai I have Xiao Song who does all of that for me, here I am on me tod.
Curiously enough I found a place that does them, pick up and drop off service, but the Xmas holiday means then are closed lol.


----------



## Dave W

Too cold and wet to go out on the bike or do work in the garden so -
Spent a couple of hours getting my PC to 'talk to' one of my Ham radios, a job I've been meaning to do for months, but never found the time to get round to.
Tried taking a time lapse video of full moon rising and then compressing the 17 minute video to a short 1.7 minutes.
Finished a Clive Cussler novel I started on Christmas Day.

All with absolutely nothing to do at all with diabetes!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Ironing Shirts, I HATE IRONING SHIRTS...Need to solve that problem when I come back later in the year..


What's 'ironing shirts' mean?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, haven't posted here since before Crimbo, as I have done nothing but eat, drink & watch crap telly throughout the festive period.  Thank God for our new Amazon Firestick.  Found a few good films to watch.  Didn't think it would work with our poor internet connection (less than 2mb/s) but it works flawlessly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> What's 'ironing shirts' mean?


Don't actually know but I am a complete failure at it lol


----------



## chaoticcar

The secret to ironing shirts is only do the bits that show e.g. if you wear a jacket you just iron a small triangle at the front 
. CAROL


----------



## mikeyB

I’m blaspheming. Making a beef curry with the remains of last night’s melt in the mouth brisket. Do I care? Guess


----------



## Vince_UK

chaoticcar said:


> The secret to ironing shirts is only do the bits that show e.g. if you wear a jacket you just iron a small triangle at the front
> . CAROL


Now I like that suggestion


----------



## Kaylz

Not done anything apart from the usual dishes and cleaning up today, the weather was absolutely horrendous! Nothing planned for tomorrow either  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Not done anything apart from the usual dishes and cleaning up today, the weather was absolutely horrendous! Nothing planned for tomorrow either  x


Same here K   the wind and rain have just woekn me up.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Not a great lot planned for today.  I waited in all day yesterday for ParcelForce to collect a parcel & they didn't turn up!  They ran out of time, apparently.  Now got to wait in again today to see if they bother turning up.  Need to go out to get cheese, butter & milk too.


----------



## Kaylz

Not a lot done today, been in agony with my ears all afternoon, bought a small pair of hoops off Amazon and they were delivered today but I'm no good at trying to slot the pin, well turns out nobody in the house is and my ear lobes are now bright red and very tender with my mum and Bruce twisting and pulling at them! FINALLY managed to get them done though! Relaxing evening in front of the soaps after I've got breakfast for tomorrow sorted out, cant wait to get to bed and starfish though as I've got the bed to myself tonight!!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yay!  ParcelForce turned up!  He told me he came yesterday but couldn't find the house. That's the problem with living out in the sticks.  The other problem is another house up the track from us has a number 2 on it (we are also number 2).  That house is not even number 2.  I'm tempted to sneak up in the night & take it off!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Went into town and bought cards, gift bags and a few decorations (all half price ) for next Christmas 
Also got the girls some clothes and boots in the sales. 
My grandson is 2 on Monday, so I bought him a present, cards and also banners, ballons and a cake for a party I'm throwing for him on Saturday


----------



## mikeyB

I got two birthday presents delivered today, which I shall open tomorrow, when I turn 65. I haven’t yet bothered applying for my pension. I don’t feel old enough. 

Might as well wait till I live in England, then I won’t be paying 41% tax on it. Yup, the name champagne socialist was made for me.


----------



## Kaylz

Well MIL took us through to the other town to go to H Samuel today, luckily they managed to exchange my bracelet (I say luckily as it was the last one they had in stock my size!) so I'm a very happy bunny now! , weather has been shocking though and I'm glad I didn't have to spend too much time out in it! x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Been to the dentist


----------



## SB2015

My tax return!!!!
Why did I not do it in the summer.
It is about the only thing that I regularly leave to the last minute!!!

Glad that I have crossed it off the list and I can now get back to the fun stuff of weaving etc.


----------



## Stitch147

Went shoe shopping! Well trainers anyway, got 2 pairs, second pair was 30% off!!


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday my longest serving friend came round with both my birthday and Christmas presents (for one reason or another we haven't seen each other since the summer. I was really pleased that she loved the "Dr Who" scarf that I'd knitted for her. She then drove me one of my favourite places for lunch and although I suffered from trying to eat lunch the wine was very nice  I then came home and had a very nice two hour snooze 
Today I've pottered around the house and also did some crafting - a very rustic sew together teddy bear felt kit


----------



## AJLang

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Been to the dentist


Ooooh not nice.  I've got to go a week on Tuesday and will be on a high dose of diazepam whilst they attempt my first ever scale and polish  - the joys of dental phobia.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Yesterday my longest serving friend came round with both my birthday and Christmas presents (for one reason or another we haven't seen each other since the summer. I was really pleased that she loved the "Dr Who" scarf that I'd knitted for her. She then drove me one of my favourite places for lunch and although I suffered from trying to eat lunch the wine was very nice  I then came home and had a very nice two hour snooze
> Today I've pottered around the house and also did some crafting - a very rustic sew together teddy bear felt kit



I had to chuckle at your expression ‘longest serving friend’ AJ. Sounds like they need to serve an apprenticeship!  Glad she liked her scarf 

I’ve shopped for a few things I needed but wasn’t tempted by the sales today. Everywhere had that dreary post-Christmas feel about it.

Went to see mum in her very homely Dementia Care Home and a resident wanted to dominate the conversation believing it was still the war. I’m only glad I don’t have a German accent! 
Mum was lovely as always and I took her a nice cold drink (which she always believes is alcohol) and some sweets.


----------



## AJLang

LOl Amigo I think she should also have the title of longest suffering friend  I'm glad that you're Mum was lovely as always


----------



## AJLang

This is the felt teddy bear that I put together. Is it strange that I think he's got a cute bum?


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t know, Amanda, I couldn’t possibly express an opinion. Didn’t go to public school.


----------



## AJLang

mikeyB said:


> Don’t know, Amanda, I couldn’t possibly express an opinion. Didn’t go to public school.


Lol Mike.


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang I'm loving the felt teddy bear!
Forgot to mention, I didn't get any diamond gifts today  x


----------



## AJLang

@Kaylz thank you about the teddy bear  Well that's both of us without diamonds  x


----------



## Vince_UK

@AJLang @Kaylz 
Want one each Ladies?


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @AJLang @Kaylz
> Want one each Ladies?
> View attachment 6309



No thanks Vince. I have a husband who shines brighter than any diamond!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> No thanks Vince. I have a husband who shines brighter than any diamond!


That must be the best comment  of the year


----------



## AJLang

Aaaaah thank you Vince but I will let Kaylz have the pair because us ladies look strange with just one earring  but David Essex wears a single earring perfectly  Did I say that although Mark is my toyboy I have a thing about older men....


----------



## Kaylz

@Vince_UK I'm jealous!! Lol
@AJLang ohh I didn't know you had a toyboy!  xx


----------



## AJLang

Yep Kaylz he's six years two months younger than me....which means that when I'm 50 he will only be 43  x


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang ohhh get you!  HAHA, Bruce is going to be 31 in 2 weeks and I'm only turning 27 in November so I like my men older lol
Well not done much today, looked at my pretty bracelet a few times , dishes, cleaning, now relaxing away to watch the soaps
Checking out Ebay as think I finally may get round to buying A Street Cat Named Bob DVD, also looking at The Limehouse Golem as the trailer looks amazing!!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

SB2015 said:


> My tax return!!!!
> Why did I not do it in the summer.
> It is about the only thing that I regularly leave to the last minute!!!
> 
> Glad that I have crossed it off the list and I can now get back to the fun stuff of weaving etc.


Ooh, I did that when I ran my own business.  The business only lasted 4 months, but still had to do a return.  Left it til last minute and panicked!  No idea if I was filling it in right, but they accepted it so I must have.


----------



## MikeTurin

Arrived a box from Amazon. I was thinking was only a Terrestrial TV, but I found that it was the version with both terrestrial and satellite receivers installed.
Theb spent the afternoon to figure why the recorded programmes on the USB thumbdrive were perfectly visible on my Windows 10 laptop (and under Fedora 27), but on the Windows 7 laptop there was a strange error. 

But at least I made it work


----------



## MikeTurin

Other think. I am thinking about gettin an '70 vertical piano. A real piano. Because I've found a gut that want to sell one at a low price. The problem is the transport cost, of course, and the fact I have to tune it yearly.


----------



## Kaylz

Meant to add a pic of my bracelet and charms as I think its just beautiful so here you go, Bruce gave me the penguin and the silver star charm with it and I bought the other star one, still waiting on 3 more charms coming  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Meant to add a pic of my bracelet and charms as I think its just beautiful so here you go, Bruce gave me the penguin and the silver star charm with it and I bought the other star one, still waiting on 3 more charms coming  xView attachment 6319


Lovely K.


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Meant to add a pic of my bracelet and charms as I think its just beautiful so here you go, Bruce gave me the penguin and the silver star charm with it and I bought the other star one, still waiting on 3 more charms coming  xView attachment 6319


Looks really lovely x


----------



## AJLang

Had a lovely Lush bath bomb bath followed by supervising the Christmas decorations being taken down  Then on a bus into town with my toyboy  where we had wine and I had tapas. Once the painkillers kicked in walked to another bar and had cocktails  Now time for a snooze before Casualty


----------



## AJLang




----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> View attachment 6325



Two cocktails at a time AJ! You’re living it large! Lol


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang its absolutely beautiful!! , glad you've had a nice day!  x


----------



## mikeyB

How do you maintain dignity Amanda? The choice is half a hedge up your nose or a cream moustache


----------



## eggyg

This is what I did yesterday. Very cold ( -6 ) but beautiful and sunny. Chickened out of walking in the lakes as we were told it could be up to -14 on the tops, so just took a local walk. This did include walking up a very muddy lonning ( farmers path/ road etc) it was very icy and I slipped off the edge and into the rut the tractor leaves which unfortunately was full of frozen water! Soggy isn’t the word! I bravely carried on and completed 6 miles with aforementioned soggy foot! Mr Eggy remained angina free which was great and we had a lovely day. Got home lit the fire and had a nana nap! Perfect!


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds like a great day, Eggy. 6 miles and no angina for Mr Eggy is wonderful.


----------



## AJLang

mikeyB said:


> How do you maintain dignity Amanda? The choice is half a hedge up your nose or a cream moustache


Mike the secret is the cocktail straw....small and dainty, just like me


----------



## mikeyB

Hope it wasn’t a plastic straw to choke turtles out in the sea, Amanda. They should be paper and easily decomposed.... just like me


----------



## Martin Canty

Went to see a movie with my Wife & a couple of our friends..... Jumani,,,, But before that Bonnie & I got a pedicure My 1st one, wasn't bad at all, may get another one at some stage


----------



## Kaylz

Well spent most of the day on my own after 2 full weeks of company  lol, was rather bored this afternoon, Bruce went back to work today but has already booked the 16th off to come to the consultant with me, mum went back to volunteering at the charity shop this afternoon, hmmm what can I do? xx


----------



## AJLang

I was bored on my own as well Kaylz, and feeling a bit sorry for myself. But then I decided to do someknitting and it cheered me up. I started knitting my early 20's but then put it on hold for more than 20 years because of my career. Now I find it cheers me up. Would knitting be something that you can try?


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> I was bored on my own as well Kaylz, and feeling a bit sorry for myself. But then I decided to do someknitting and it cheered me up. I started knitting my early 20's but then put it on hold for more than 20 years because of my career. Now I find it cheers me up. Would knitting be something that you can try?


I have tried it many times and I just cant do it, then I get so frustrated and angry that my mum refuses to try and help  x


----------



## AJLang

mikeyB said:


> Hope it wasn’t a plastic straw to choke turtles out in the sea, Amanda. They should be paper and easily decomposed.... just like me


Lol Mike you're still young and funky


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> I have tried it many times and I just cant do it, then I get so frustrated and angry that my mum refuses to try and help  x


Have you tried any other crafting?


----------



## Amigo

I accidentally met up with an old colleague and friend whilst out today and before I knew it we’d been chatting for well over an hour over a coffee and sandwich. A lovely catch up and brightened up a cold afternoon at the Retail Park 

Came home and made a chunky steak chilli with rice, naan bread and a selection of dips. Was well enjoyed by all


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Have you tried any other crafting?


I used to do the scratch art stuff but gave that up along with drawing when my eyes started bothering me and don't want to spend a fortune on it all again to have to give it up again  x


----------



## grainger

I built a train track, was stuck in the middle of lava and had to be rescued and then had to hide from a crocodile who was squirting water...
Just your average day. Oh and took delivery of new buggy which has made pregnancy feel real!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Treated myself to a new coat for a tenner in the sales , took the kids for a scoot around Sandringham.


----------



## Stitch147

Planning my girlie day out with my best mate for Saturday. We are off to London to see the matinee of The Lion King musical (2nd time for me, cant wait) for her birthday. Just looking for something to do in the morning before going for lunch.


----------



## grovesy

Been to lunch with a group of ex colleagues many whom I had not seen for years.


----------



## eggyg

Been shopping today for walking gear. I was given some walking poles for Christmas ( think Mr Eggy is sick of me falling!) so decided to get some proper walking gear. So went to a local outlet centre and have bought walking trousers that don’t stay soaked when I fall into to streams, giant puddles etc. Unfortunately they are 4 inches too long for me! At 5ft 2ins I am considered vertically challenged, going to get sewing kit out of retirement, blow the dust off and try and find a needle that has a decent size hole to enable me to thread it! Have stitched anything in years! Wish me luck!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I bought some new pillows & a duvet.  And no, it's not because the wife has relegated me to the sofa.


----------



## AJLang

I'm sure that like a lot of us (most of us?) on the forum I've had a very reflective day after the so sad news about Copepod.  But at the same time it made realise (again) the importance of making the most of each day. So at 4.45 I got to my computer and started writing again - I've got three writing projects on the go - I have no writing confidence and do not expect to publish anything fiction-based, but I got reminded today that writing makes me smile.  Today it was another 350 words written for the book Susie Tails of My Life and Mark loved reading it as well


----------



## Carolg

Bought new halogen oven/air fryer online. Doing understanding diabetes online course, 
So a bit of a cheat


----------



## Mark Parrott

AJLang said:


> I'm sure that like a lot of us (most of us?) on the forum I've had a very reflective day after the so sad news about Copepod.  But at the same time it made realise (again) the importance of making the most of each day. So at 4.45 I got to my computer and started writing again - I've got three writing projects on the go - I have no writing confidence and do not expect to publish anything fiction-based, but I got reminded today that writing makes me smile.  Today it was another 350 words written for the book Susie Tails of My Life and Mark loved reading it as well


We certainly have to make the most of everyday.  The sad passing of Copepod made me think more about my plans to move to Hungary.  It's made me even more determined now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Took wifey to hospital appointment today.  Went to the orthopaedic clinic about her shoulder.  It's a problem that's been going on for a long time.  Had an X-ray & it showed signs of Arthritis.  Has to go back for a scan to check her tendons (which she knows are already worn) & for a targeted steroid injection.


----------



## AJLang

Mark Parrott said:


> We certainly have to make the most of everyday.  The sad passing of Copepod made me think more about my plans to move to Hungary.  It's made me even more determined now.


Good luck with your plans


----------



## Martin Canty

Mark Parrott said:


> We certainly have to make the most of everyday. The sad passing of Copepod made me think more about my plans to move to Hungary. It's made me even more determined now.


Certainly one of the best decisions I made was moving to the States..... Go for it, Mark, follow your dreams...


----------



## Flo15

Today I cleaned the house with my new cordless vacuum ☺.  Spent some time chatting with my son and walked the dog with him, he has autism and his anxiety prevents him from doing so much but he can sometimes cope with a dog walk. Sat on my bum this afternoon watching tv and doing my crossstitch, exciting hey. Went to make tea but found the chicken had gone off. Much the same tomorrow but my Mum may visit us for a little while.


----------



## Martin Canty

One from the other day really...... Took the dogs for a walk in the rain..... Very unusual that we get a full days rain & gentle at that, where I live we get over 300 days of sun a year & rainstorms tend to be rather violent thunder storms where it's much safer to just stay under shelter.

Anyway, back to the plot, we got about as far as the tree line (a couple of hundred meters from the house) and they decided that they had had enough, turned around & headed back to the house (ehem, girls, what about Daddy's walk, ho well). The next day (yesterday) it was snowing so we stayed in. Apparently dogs raised in California don't 'do' precipitation


----------



## Vince_UK

Went and had a pedicure and manicure. Have it done all the time in Asia, inexpensive and relaxing. Here you have to take a second mortgage out.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Went and had a pedicure and manicure. Have it done all the time in Asia, inexpensive and relaxing. Here you have to take a second mortgage out.


I misread that.  Though you said you had it done in Asda.


----------



## Vince_UK

Definitely fat eyes @Mark Parrott lol


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> Went and had a pedicure and manicure. Have it done all the time in Asia, inexpensive and relaxing.


Had my first pedicure last weekend, actually (surprisingly) it was great..... Might go for a manicure as well next time, however, at the moment the back of my hands are in rough shape from dog bite, wood pile bites & the latest, a shopping cart bite..... Don't heal so fast these days....


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> Had my first pedicure last weekend, actually (surprisingly) it was great..... Might go for a manicure as well next time, however, at the moment the back of my hands are in rough shape from dog bite, wood pile bites & the latest, a shopping cart bite..... Don't heal so fast these days....


Need gloves I think Martin


----------



## Kaylz

Spent the day curled up on the sofa feeling sorry for myself, searching for Valentines and Mothers Day presents, early I know but really trying to be on the ball with the things, think I've found something for Bruce, not found anything for mum though, going to spend the evening feeling sorry for myself and hoping the feeling of swallowing razor blades will miraculously disappear! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Spent the day curled up on the sofa feeling sorry for myself, searching for Valentines and Mothers Day presents, early I know but really trying to be on the ball with the things, think I've found something for Bruce, not found anything for mum though, going to spend the evening feeling sorry for myself and hoping the feeling of swallowing razor blades will miraculously disappear! xx


Razor blades are not very good for the digestive system @Kaylz have a few bars of 85% Roser Moth instead. Trust me they are a lot healthier and no adverse side effects.


----------



## Flo15

Me and my son took our dog for walk in the rain. I love rain I really do☺. Had a lovely chat whilst on our walk. Walked the dog past the pet shop and she refused to walk any further as she wanted us to go in and buy her a treat . Great encouragement to get the dog to start walking again!!! but she eventually did, she's such a character.  In the afternoon I sat and watched the Xmas episode of Victoria which I loved whilst doing my cross stitch, it stops me thinking of eating. Cooked tea for the rest of the family which was a better success than last night's.


----------



## Vince_UK

Went to see number 3 Grandson play rugby at 1pm, he studies at the Newcastle Faclon's Sports Academy here in Newcastle and captains the under 18 team. 16 years old and built like a brick outhouse. They won 36 -20.
Started to watch Vikings TV Series 5 on Amazon, brilliant series. 
Drove to Jarrow so see my 4th brother and his family who I had not seen since I came back from China. I have 4 brothers in total me being the oldest but like all families we have drifted apart and he is the only one to be honest I can be bothered with.


----------



## Carolg

Yesterday, left work early, daughter to dentist for extraction yuk. Home late and slobber, watched tv and earlyish bed.


----------



## Robin

Flo15 said:


> Me and my son took our dog for walk in the rain. I love rain I really do☺. Had a lovely chat whilst on our walk. Walked the dog past the pet shop and she refused to walk any further as she wanted us to go in and buy her a treat . Great encouragement to get the dog to start walking again!!! but she eventually did, she's such a character.  In the afternoon I sat and watched the Xmas episode of Victoria which I loved whilst doing my cross stitch, it stops me thinking of eating. Cooked tea for the rest of the family which was a better success than last night's.


I love your avatar. My daughter bought me a fold up shopping bag in the same series, featuring the Cow of Wisdom.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Started planning my mum and dad's 60th wedding anniversary party (well I am doing it as an afternoon tea),  I have worked out the menu and do most of the food myself with help from some family members to help keep costs down as I am working on a limited budget.  Planning to do a replica of their wedding cake for them, although one tier will be sponge, my granddad made the wedding cake, so that is when I get the cake making gene from.  Although it is not until April I am quite excited about it.


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> I misread that.  Though you said you had it done in Asda.


I saw that too! I also thought Mrs Parrot was getting a CRAP machine for her sleep apnea! Should’ve went to SpecSavers!


----------



## eggyg

I have done the weekly ironing and caught up on my programmes which Mr Eggy calls “ rubbish”. Stripped the bed. Rock and roll me eh?


----------



## Kaylz

So far I've ordered a present for Bruce for Valentines Day, ordered some more e-liquid, done the usual dishes and cleaning the worktops, now watching loose women and will get a cuppy sorted later to plonk myself down and watch judge rinder  x


----------



## mikeyB

Staying with offspring, so had the strange experience of going round Aldi. This weeks “extras” appears to be get yourself fit, so I got myself a pair of dumbbells, direct from China, so that I can look like Schwarzenegger from the waist up. 

Well, it’s a start.

Also looked round a new build flat future proofed for crumblies. Nice wide doors for wheelchairs, and very low energy. Wetroom with walk in shower. Must buy.


----------



## Kaylz

Well made my cuppy and sat down to chill with Judge Rinder and spent the next hour and a half in a flap and panic after receiving a message on Ebay to tell me the seller had cancelled my order and refunded me due to the product being damaged on the way to them! Well that would have been fine if I hadn't ordered something that could go with it! Panic over, found same item on Amazon, last in stock so signed in and bought it straight away!! LOL x


----------



## Carolg

My new halogen oven air fryer arrived.most impressed but went out for tea so didn’t use it yet. You can even make toast in it !!! Came home stuffed with pub grub- fish n chips and pudding. Went to bed at 9 pm and slept till 0745. Was shattered after busy first full day back to work


----------



## mikeyB

Went to grandsons 3rd birthday party at a soft play centre. Came home for a doze, went round to in laws for presents, went down to Amico Mio for an Italian style birthday party, got home knackered ++. V enjoyable. Met some old mates in the village who didn’t recognise me at first in a wheelchair.  Might  not get home on Tuesday looking at the weather.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Went to grandsons 3rd birthday party at a soft play centre. Came home for a doze, went round to in laws for presents, went down to Amico Mio for an Italian style birthday party, got home knackered ++. V enjoyable. Met some old mates in the village who didn’t recognise me at first in a wheelchair.  Might  not get home on Tuesday looking at the weather.



Bring back the Mikey avatar...I don’t like the new one!


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> Went to grandsons 3rd birthday party at a soft play centre. Came home for a doze, went round to in laws for presents, went down to Amico Mio for an Italian style birthday party, got home knackered ++. V enjoyable. Met some old mates in the village who didn’t recognise me at first in a wheelchair.  Might  not get home on Tuesday looking at the weather.


Wow, that looks like a mighty beast in your avatar. Is it the all singing all dancing all terrain model?


----------



## Stitch147

Had a great day out yesterday with my best mate for her birthday. Got the train to London, then walked from Tower Hill to Covent Garden stopping wherever we wanted on the way. Had a look round Southwark Cathedral and Borough market, one of my favourite places. Had some lunch at Covent garden before heading to the Lyceum Theatre to watch The Lion King. I'm glad I booked the matinee for the Lion King as I had also booked tickets to see Jim Davidson at the Cliffs Pavilion in Southend with my other half. When i booked the lion king i thought that Jim Davidson was on the friday night! So I had a quite hectic but great day out. Here's a couple of pics I took with my phone at Borough market.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Aaarrgghh!  What's the green stuff?


----------



## Stitch147

Mark Parrott said:


> Aaarrgghh!  What's the green stuff?


Lol! This fruit and veg stall is fantastic. The stuff tastes so much better than from the supermarket. Wish I could go there all the time.


----------



## Vince_UK

There was a time, not so very long ago, when I wouldn't have entertained anything "Green" on my plate.

OOOO time are achanging.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> My new halogen oven air fryer arrived.most impressed but went out for tea so didn’t use it yet. You can even make toast in it !!! Came home stuffed with pub grub- fish n chips and pudding. Went to bed at 9 pm and slept till 0745. Was shattered after busy first full day back to work


I have one here and in Shanghai Carol. The one here is used VERY rarely but the one in Shanghai gets used quite a lot. It is actually a novelty to many Chinese who have no idea what it is lol
Excellent for cooking chicken etc.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Had a great day out yesterday with my best mate for her birthday. Got the train to London, then walked from Tower Hill to Covent Garden stopping wherever we wanted on the way. Had a look round Southwark Cathedral and Borough market, one of my favourite places. Had some lunch at Covent garden before heading to the Lyceum Theatre to watch The Lion King. I'm glad I booked the matinee for the Lion King as I had also booked tickets to see Jim Davidson at the Cliffs Pavilion in Southend with my other half. When i booked the lion king i thought that Jim Davidson was on the friday night! So I had a quite hectic but great day out. Here's a couple of pics I took with my phone at Borough market.
> View attachment 6352 View attachment 6353 View attachment 6354 View attachment 6355



Must be great living in the capital Stitch with access to so many diverse experiences and shopping. Glad you had a lovely day. Hell is Jim Davidson still doing the circuit. I saw him 30 +yrs ago (and he was pretty gross and misogynistic to be honest).


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Must be great living in the capital Stitch with access to so many diverse experiences and shopping. Glad you had a lovely day. Hell is Jim Davidson still doing the circuit. I saw him 30 +yrs ago (and he was pretty gross and misogynistic to be honest).


Its nice living so close to London, I love exploring bits of the capital that I've not been to before. I was brought up listening to and watching Jim Davidson and have always liked him. In a world of too much political correctness its nice to have a bit of mind in the gutter for an evening.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Its nice living so close to London, I love exploring bits of the capital that I've not been to before. I was brought up listening to and watching Jim Davidson and have always liked him. In a world of too much political correctness its nice to have a bit of mind in the gutter for an evening.



Maybe he’s calmed down Stitch. PC wasn’t an issue 30/40 yrs ago! Lol

However, he’s a pussycat compared to our local Roy Chubby Brown!


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> I have one here and in Shanghai Carol. The one here is used VERY rarely but the one in Shanghai gets used quite a lot. It is actually a novelty to many Chinese who have no idea what it is lol
> Excellent for cooking chicken etc.


I love the “light on...light off...”


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bored!  Weather is dull.  Nothing on the telly.  Can't get motivated when it's so dull outside.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Went to grandsons 3rd birthday party at a soft play centre. Came home for a doze, went round to in laws for presents, went down to Amico Mio for an Italian style birthday party, got home knackered ++. V enjoyable. Met some old mates in the village who didn’t recognise me at first in a wheelchair.  Might  not get home on Tuesday looking at the weather.


It is my grandson’s birthday today, he is 11,too old for soft play now. Went to visit yesterday to give him his present, his 2 aunties and cousin also visited. My other daughters and granddaughter that is. What with new baby and 5 year old sister was hectic! Quiet day today. Hope you eventually get home.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've been asleep all day zzzzzzzz, this dull weather is perfect for nightshifters


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I love the “light on...light off...”


LOL They are also very economical to run @Carolg


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> LOL They are also very economical to run @Carolg


Yes, the last one I had was maybe 8 years old. Used it all the time


----------



## Carolg

Made keto chicken. Omg it was delicious


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Carolg said:


> Yes, the last one I had was maybe 8 years old. Used it all the time




I really must look into getting one of these.


----------



## AJLang

Stitch147 said:


> Had a great day out yesterday with my best mate for her birthday. Got the train to London, then walked from Tower Hill to Covent Garden stopping wherever we wanted on the way. Had a look round Southwark Cathedral and Borough market, one of my favourite places. Had some lunch at Covent garden before heading to the Lyceum Theatre to watch The Lion King. I'm glad I booked the matinee for the Lion King as I had also booked tickets to see Jim Davidson at the Cliffs Pavilion in Southend with my other half. When i booked the lion king i thought that Jim Davidson was on the friday night! So I had a quite hectic but great day out. Here's a couple of pics I took with my phone at Borough market.
> View attachment 6352 View attachment 6353 View attachment 6354 View attachment 6355


I'm glad you a had a great day out. I love Borough Market


----------



## mikeyB

I discovered that MacDonalds print the exact carb and calorie counts on the sides of their boxes, so a type 1 slob like me can figure out how many pints of insulin covers a Big Mac and fries, and get it right. Sod the January diet, this is the life


----------



## Kaylz

Had a nightmare with my levels this morning, think I had a slow absorber lol, had my mid morning coffee, got stuff sorted for lunch, then gave my feet a lovely soak and wash in some baylis and harding stuff, dried, cut toe nails, moisturized all in prep in case the consultant does a foot check on Tuesday!! LOL, had lunch then waited on the FIL delivering a unit that mum has now put all her glass ornaments on , did the mince then sat down for a while! HAHA, been searching the web for sweatpants and chocolate this evening while watching dancing on ice but cant wait to get to bed! x


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> I discovered that MacDonalds print the exact carb and calorie counts on the sides of their boxes, so a type 1 slob like me can figure out how many pints of insulin covers a Big Mac and fries, and get it right. Sod the January diet, this is the life


Hmm really, so come on, shock me, what's in a big mac meal? x


----------



## eggyg

Had a nice quiet day, was planned, Mr Eggy offered to make the Sunday dinner and I have just sat and read an entire book! It was an autobiography as opposed to my usual thriller so not as much concentration needed. “Instrumental” by pianist James Rhodes. It documents his abuse by a teacher as a child and his subsequent mental breakdowns and rise to a, somewhat, maverick concert pianist. Virtually self taught, music saved him really. Quite a tough read but very interesting. 
Mr Eggy threw a roast dinner together, literally! As he carried the dish of broccoli and cheese sauce to the table he dropped it! It splattered everywhere, even onto the ceiling, all over his clothes, chair legs, you name it it went on. Cheese sauce is very greasy, I felt like I was on Dancing on Ice, we have an Indian slate floor, as we were wiping it up it was just spreading. Eventually got our dinner and guess who has the job of giving the floor a thorough clean? Not me!


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> I discovered that MacDonalds print the exact carb and calorie counts on the sides of their boxes, so a type 1 slob like me can figure out how many pints of insulin covers a Big Mac and fries, and get it right. Sod the January diet, this is the life


I rarely go to McDonalds, but when I have, it doesn't affect my BG too badly.  Usually end up in the mid 7's.  Must be the fat content.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Off to Papworth Hospital today with wifey to get her results that she already knows about.  Also we will find out what they want to do next.  Maybe coming back with a CPAP machine, though I don't know if they just hand them out or if we have to wait for one.


----------



## chaoticcar

Just spent ages trying to work out credit card statement  couldn't make moss nor sand of why the direct debit hadn't gone out there was a  credit that a company had paid back but it was clear as mud on the statement ( I understand where the saying clear as mud comes from but miss nor sand ??)
  CAROL


----------



## MikeTurin

Found some days ago a guy that has an old upright piano to sell.
Trying to get a quote for relocate and tune a piano. Piano shops are trying to sell or lease you one of their pianos.

Anyway I'm not sure, because I've found that older uprights without silent are really low in price, on the other hand a digital stage piano having an headphone out is usable at every hour and doesn't weigh 250 kg, don't have problem with humidity, sunlight and central heating...


----------



## Vince_UK

Sat and watched to horrible sleet and listened to the wind outside, played with my new iPad but that didn't last long lol  Downloaded TV series and movies onto my old iPad to take to China so I can watch something I understand even though I have watched then 1000 times.


----------



## AJLang

I put together a St Bernard sewing kit for a present - involved sewing and glue  Did three lots of physio exercises for my back, meditation and relaxation stretching. Attempted a large print crossword but haven't managed all of the clues  I also went for a ten minute walk with a sit down half way. First time in ages I've done a walk on my own so feeling very pleased with myself


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> View attachment 6429 I put together a St Bernard sewing kit for a present - involved sewing and glue  Did three lots of physio exercises for my back, meditation and relaxation stretching. Attempted a large print crossword but haven't managed all of the clues  I also went for a ten minute walk with a sit down half way. First time in ages I've done a walk on my own so feeling very pleased with myself


Well done. 
I attempted to ring Sky as our boxes had no signal. Gave up and let other half do it when he got home.
Went to Specsavers to enquire how much it would cost to get my specs reglazed, more expensive than ordering new ones. So pondering it at moment.


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> View attachment 6429 I put together a St Bernard sewing kit for a present - involved sewing and glue  Did three lots of physio exercises for my back, meditation and relaxation stretching. Attempted a large print crossword but haven't managed all of the clues  I also went for a ten minute walk with a sit down half way. First time in ages I've done a walk on my own so feeling very pleased with myself


WOW I LOVE that Amanda  it's gorgeous  x


----------



## Kaylz

Spent the day chilling as much as I could between washing duties, emails etc as I'm still not feeling the greatest  x


----------



## Womanvsfood

I spent the day organising appointments, looking after one of my daughters and had a surprise phone call off one of my other daughters with exciting news which used up the rest of this evening just having my (adult) kids here making food together


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today popping to The Range to get some picture frames.  Wifey is doing a lot of painting at the moment so we are framing them.  Then taking her to the Asthma clinic in the afternoon.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Today popping to The Range to get some picture frames.  Wifey is doing a lot of painting at the moment so we are framing them.  Then taking her to the Asthma clinic in the afternoon.


I had a look at their website the other evening, some really nice stuff and good prices, shame they only sell the kitchen knives in store as I don't have one close and the knives are only like £2.99 and look pretty good, also didn't know you could buy a teabag squeezer but apparently they sell them!! LOL x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy and Kaylz about the St Bernard craft


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Spent the day chilling as much as I could between washing duties, emails etc as I'm still not feeling the greatest  x


Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Hope you feel better soon x


Thanks AJ, cough didn't seem as bad when I lay down to sleep last night so hopefully that's it shifting  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I'm off into town to pay some bills  will also treat myself to some PJs and get the girls a BeanieBoo each to add to their vast collection 

AJ, the St Bernard is brilliant 
Kaylz, hope you feel better soon x
Hi to everyone and hope you all have hassle free day


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm off into town to pay some bills  will also treat myself to some PJs and get the girls a BeanieBoo each to add to their vast collection
> 
> AJ, the St Bernard is brilliant
> Kaylz, hope you feel better soon x
> Hi to everyone and hope you all have hassle free day


Thanks Lucy, enjoy your day, may I ask, what's a BeanieBoo? Anything like those TY Beanie teddies I used to be obsessed with as a child!? LOL x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Kaylz said:


> Thanks Lucy, enjoy your day, may I ask, what's a BeanieBoo? Anything like those TY Beanie teddies I used to be obsessed with as a child!? LOL x




Yes, they are made by TY and my girls are obsessed with them too


----------



## Kaylz

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Yes, they are made by TY and my girls are obsessed with them too


Must admit I'm 26 but still wouldn't say no to a teddy! HAHA x


----------



## mikeyB

So if I change my name to Teddy....


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> So if I change my name to Teddy....


Aye get yourself in the post to me Mikey 
LOL x


----------



## Kaylz

Spent the day feeling sorry for myself AGAIN, hands keep splitting open and bleeding 
Searched the net for spectacle frames, think I have found the perfect pair for me, they have STARS!!! 
Away to get breakfast sorted for tomorrow soon then do the last of the dishes for the day and will plonk myself down to watch the soaps


----------



## eggyg

After a week of doing almost nowt as have felt a bit squiffy, sore throat, head aches, achy bones. I finally felt loads better so we decided instead of taking the car into town to walk there and back. Unfortunately, with the wind chill it felt about -2 with no sun and intermittently sleety, but we were well wrapped up, had a nice lunch and a bit of retail therapy and managed to walk 8 miles and 16k steps. So well chuffed. Fair weather walkers we ain’t!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> After a week of doing almost nowt as have felt a bit squiffy, sore throat, head aches, achy bones. I finally felt loads better so we decided instead of taking the car into town to walk there and back. Unfortunately, with the wind chill it felt about -2 with no sun and intermittently sleety, but we were well wrapped up, had a nice lunch and a bit of retail therapy and managed to walk 8 miles and 16k steps. So well chuffed. Fair weather walkers we ain’t!


Hope you feel better for your walk


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Hope you feel better for your walk


I do on the whole Carol, lower legs were a bit achy but I did my stretches when I got in. Hope you’re feeling a bit better today. X


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> I do on the whole Carol, lower legs were a bit achy but I did my stretches when I got in. Hope you’re feeling a bit better today. X


Thanks. I am wabbit but maybe as I took cocodamol last night. Not taking anything tonight. Going to bed


----------



## Mark Parrott

Weather has been really miserable today, so instead of fixing the fence that blew down in the wind, I've made some choccy/peanut butter cups.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Weather has been really miserable today, so instead of fixing the fence that blew down in the wind, I've made some choccy/peanut butter cups.
> View attachment 6464


OMG are they topped with a pecan??!!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Weather has been really miserable today, so instead of fixing the fence that blew down in the wind, I've made some choccy/peanut butter cups.
> View attachment 6464


I will send you my address


----------



## Kaylz

Been freezing here today so have sat cuddled up on the sofa doing the usual daily tasks, searched google for some recipes, not long sorted breakfast for tomorrow and done my last lot of dishes and cleaning up and now I've finally had to give in and put e45 lotion on my hands, my knuckles are splitting and bleeding everywhere and they are absolute agony so I have to admit defeat as I'm ready to cry with the pain  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Been freezing here today so have sat cuddled up on the sofa doing the usual daily tasks, searched google for some recipes, not long sorted breakfast for tomorrow and done my last lot of dishes and cleaning up and now I've finally had to give in and put e45 lotion on my hands, my knuckles are splitting and bleeding everywhere and they are absolute agony so I have to admit defeat as I'm ready to cry with the pain  x


`What cream do you put on your hands?  @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> `What cream do you put on your hands?  @Kaylz


I haven't been using any until I gave in tonight and have put some E45 lotion on, I used to get diprobase prescribed by the doctor when my OCD was really bad and my hands were that red it looked as if they had been badly burned x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> OMG are they topped with a pecan??!!  x


Yes that's a pecan on top.  Sometimes use walnuts.  Depends what I have in the cupboard.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes that's a pecan on top.  Sometimes use walnuts.  Depends what I have in the cupboard.


I'll  send you my address too!! 
Carb count? x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I'll  send you my address too!!
> Carb count? x


ME FIRST!!!!
 I BAGSY FIRST OK


----------



## Dave W

Spent an hour shovelling snow and salting our drive then defrosting the car so we could get into town to stock up on food. More snow forecast tomorrow so hope it isn't too heavy as need to drive to see Doc for a review meeting on Monday.


----------



## grainger

Went for a lovely brunch with friends, then went through all my sons old clothes and sorted out what we are keeping for the next one - now the epic amount of washing has to start. Bought some more new bits ready for arrival of pebbles.
4 year old birthday party followed by a slow cooked curry


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I'll  send you my address too!!
> Carb count? x


That's a difficult one.  I used 2 bars of Tesco 85% choc, 2 tbsp of Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter, 1tbsp coconut oil & some cacao nibs.  That made 8.  They are very rich, so one is enough.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> ME FIRST!!!!
> I BAGSY FIRST OK


Read my reply to Kaylz.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Read my reply to Kaylz.


Whats a Carb? Never heard of them


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> That's a difficult one.  I used 2 bars of Tesco 85% choc, 2 tbsp of Whole Earth crunchy peanut butter, 1tbsp coconut oil & some cacao nibs.  That made 8.  They are very rich, so one is enough.


Cheers Mark  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Cheers Mark  x


I have just calculated carbs to be about 7g each.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I have just calculated carbs to be about 7g each.


I can still send my address, no problem


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I have just calculated carbs to be about 7g each.


I might try using the Lindt 90% and Tesco almond butter, think the almond butter is less than 1g per tablespoon x


----------



## Vince_UK

Aldi do Almond Butter also, was looking at it the other day. No idea how much it was.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I might try using the Lindt 90% and Tesco almond butter, think the almond butter is less than 1g per tablespoon x


That would definitely lower the carb count.  I've used Lindt 90% before, but haven't tried Almond butter.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Aldi do Almond Butter also, was looking at it the other day. No idea how much it was.


I will hunt it down.  Bound to be cheaper than Tesco, I would think.


----------



## Amigo

I love these (and I’m not even a peanut butter fan)...ok they’re 11.8 grams of carb each but I’d factor the extra 4.8 carbs in because I can’t be bothered to make them at the moment and I’m not mad on dark chocolate. 

I know, I know, I’m a disgraceful diabetic! 

https://groceries.asda.com/product/...-butterfinger-cups-peanut-butter/910003184684


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I will hunt it down.  Bound to be cheaper than Tesco, I would think.


As far as I can tell from the website its the Meridean that Aldi stock and not a cheaper own brand one, it's £2.99 for 170g jar, Tesco own brand is £2.50 x


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I will hunt it down.  Bound to be cheaper than Tesco, I would think.


@Mark Parrott 
Morrisons have it also Mark looked at it his morning but I forgot to take a note of the price


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> Morrisons have it also Mark looked at it his morning but I forgot to take a note of the price


Is it the same brand as you saw in Aldi? If so it is Meridean x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Is it the same brand as you saw in Aldi? If so it is Meridean x


Cannot remember lol
I was looking mainly at the peanut butter and it was on the same shelf Maybe Meridian
let me see if it is on Morrisons website


----------



## Vince_UK




----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz  yes it is


----------



## Kaylz

Knew I would be right, I always am  haha x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Knew I would be right, I always am  haha x


YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH.
I bow to your superior knowledge Oh Mighty K.
I am humbled


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH.
> I bow to your superior knowledge Oh Mighty K.
> I am humbled


I am the masteress haha x


----------



## Amigo

Here’s the link;

https://www.aldi.co.uk/smooth-or-crunchy-almond-butter/p/075673135471200

You’re not right in your spelling of it though masteress!


----------



## Vince_UK

What the H&** is a "Masteress"?
A uniquely Scottish word?
I am sure one means "Mistress" doesn't one?


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> What the H&** is a "Masteress"?
> A uniquely Scottish word?
> I am sure one means "Mistress" doesn't one?



I was referring to the spelling of the brand name Meridian Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I was referring to the spelling of the brand name Meridian Vince


B*%%$@
I missed that lol


----------



## grainger

Today went for brunch with my hubby and little boy, then a little shopping before heading home - have started the mammoth job of washing baby clothes ready for the next ones arrival.
Tonight off to cirque de soleil - can’t wait - our Christmas present to each other while my awesome mum babysits.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Here’s the link;
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/smooth-or-crunchy-almond-butter/p/075673135471200
> 
> You’re not right in your spelling of it though masteress!


Sorry, it happens when your doing more than one thing at once, I will pay more attention next time  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Sorry, it happens when your doing more than one thing at once, I will pay more attention next time  x



That’s ok Mistress


----------



## mikeyB

Strike dear mistress... 

Just google Venus in Furs lyrics. One of my favourite Velvet Underground songs. Might give you some tips, Kaylz....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Strike dear mistress...
> 
> Just google Venus in Furs lyrics. One of my favourite Velvet Underground songs. Might give you some tips, Kaylz....



And to think Vince, Kaylz presented as such a quiet young woman at first when all along she was really a Carb Dominatrix!  I blame you for unleashing this!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> And to think Vince, Kaylz presented as such a quiet young woman at first when all along she was really a Carb Dominatrix!  I blame you for unleashing this!


I am abashed and totally ashamed @Amigo 
I have this gift of bringing the best of people to the surface to find their strengths, obviously unleashed @Kaylz potential


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo @Vince_UK would have no idea how quiet etc I used to be! 
You lot have corrupted me though!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> And to think Vince, Kaylz presented as such a quiet young woman at first when all along she was really a Carb Dominatrix!  I blame you for unleashing this!


Plumbed the hidden depths of her psyche.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo @Vince_UK would have no idea how quiet etc I used to be!
> You lot have corrupted me though!  x


NOT GUILTY!!!!
I am Innocent of all charges.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> NOT GUILTY!!!!
> I am Innocent of all charges.


I've come out my shell a lot thanks to these guys  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo @Vince_UK would have no idea how quiet etc I used to be!
> You lot have corrupted me though!  x



You never had us fooled for a minute Kaylz! However, you need to beware of these guys from the north-east Geordie regions. I know, I married one and he’s corrupted me every since!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You never had us fooled for a minute Kaylz! However, you need to beware of these guys from the north-east Geordie regions. I know, I married one and he’s corrupted me every since!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You never had us fooled for a minute Kaylz! However, you need to beware of these guys from the north-east Geordie regions. I know, I married one and he’s corrupted me every since!


We are the salt of the earth @Amigo from Gods own country.
I am sure you Hubby will totally agree with that modest statement of fact.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> We are the salt of the earth @Amigo from Gods own country.
> I am sure you Hubby will totally agree with that modest statement of fact.



He said he concurs Vince!  And so do I!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> He said he concurs Vince!  And so do I!


----------



## Womanvsfood

Slept, so tired today


----------



## Vince_UK

Womanvsfood said:


> Slept, so tired today


Sleep is a great healer, you must have needed to rest and that is good.


----------



## AJLang

Had a massive wave of grief for both Mum and Susie dog today (this is the week leading up to Susie passing away three years ago and yesterday was the five month anniversary for Mum) but was determined to do things. I enjoyed watching loads of snow falling this morning then made cheese scones for the first time in a long time.Mark served them with slices of cheese and a spicy chutney. Then had a relaxing sleep. Did some patchwork in the afternoin but sewed the wrong sides together so had to rely on Mark to unpick them for me  Afterwards we played Yahtze and I won so I am the champion  followed by making homemade pizza after drinking lots of wine - I now feel very chilled out


----------



## Stitch147

Had a lazy day and done very little! Watched the snow, carried on watching season 2 of Stranger Things, drooled over the photos I took of Vin Diesel on Friday night!


----------



## Stitch147




----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> View attachment 6472



Very nice!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday, didn't do much at all.  Snow & rain all day.  Today I am thinking about painting the stairs.


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t forget to start at the top, Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Don’t forget to start at the top, Mark.


Good point.


----------



## Stitch147

Had a cheeky shopping trip to H Samuel to get a safety chain for my Chamilia Disney charm bracelet, may have treated myself to a couple of new Lady and the Tramp charms whilst there too!


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Had a cheeky shopping trip to H Samuel to get a safety chain for my Chamilia Disney charm bracelet, may have treated myself to a couple of new Lady and the Tramp charms whilst there too!


They are far too tempting though!!  x


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Kaylz but my guess is when they see Stitch approaching it’s a “quick, get the gold Disney stuff out”.


----------



## Stitch147

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Kaylz but my guess is when they see Stitch approaching it’s a “quick, get the gold Disney stuff out”.


Its silver but ........ Yep, they probably do!


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 @mikeyB is a man so I'm not surprised he knows nothing about Chamilia or their collections! LOL  x


----------



## Amigo

I haven’t eaten those missing Hotel Chocolat chocs...honest!  I did have a champagne truffle and and Eton Mess though and they were delicious.

I’m cheering myself up after scans today. It’s been a tough and worrying few days!


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo
Hope the scans are good. When do you expect to get the reults?
You could donate those Choccies to us wee starvin Geordies. 
Send the to me and I will see they get to a good and needy home.
Promise


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo hope everything went well today my love  x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> Hope the scans are good. When do you expect to get the reults?
> You could donate those Choccies to us wee starvin Geordies.
> Send the to me and I will see they get to a good and needy home.
> Promise



You can’t have those Vince...Kaylz might find out and you know what will happen then! 

Not sure on the time scale for full scan results but she’s confirmed the swollen spleen. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kaylz

Well I've had a rather disappointing day, did my usual rituals up until after lunch then tried to get a hold of the psychology department to see if they could tell me anything, a total of 21 calls and I still haven't spoken to anyone, phoned my mum and broke down in tears as I'm feeling seriously let down 
Have now sent an email of complaint to NHS Tayside so will see how that turns out
Now sitting watching Emmerdale with some Neutrogena cream on my hands which is already making them more comfortable and bearable  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You can’t have those Vince...Kaylz might find out and you know what will happen then!
> 
> Not sure on the time scale for full scan results but she’s confirmed the swollen spleen. Fingers crossed


BAH the @Kaylz Person, spoils everyones fun......
Shouldn't be to long  I hope.
Fingers and everything else crossed for you.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> You can’t have those Vince...Kaylz might find out and you know what will happen then!


I have a packet of 8 Hotel Chocolat chocs here so @Vince_UK is fine to have them if your willing to give them lol x


----------



## grainger

@Amigo feel free to send them in my direction - look delicious and @Vince_UK doesnt need them!

Today I have mainly sat on my fat butt looking at the list of stuff I have to do and not doing any of it. Tomorrow will be the day


----------



## Vince_UK

Well I need a walk today and Tesco is about 3.5 kms from me SO I innocently have been thinking that I may just take a gentle mosey over that way and perhaps, just perhaps look at the ice cream cabinets. Just out of basic curiostiy of course and all in the name of exercise.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> BAH the @Kaylz Person, spoils everyones fun......


Yep that's me at the moment  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I have a packet of 8 Hotel Chocolat chocs here so @Vince_UK is fine to have them if your willing to give them lol x


All donations gratefully accepted for us poor we Geordie folks. Your reward will be that intense feeling of satisfaction for benefitting mankind,


----------



## Kaylz

grainger said:


> Today I have mainly sat on my fat butt looking at the list of stuff I have to do and not doing any of it


Has your get up and go mode gotten up and went? lol, mines does that all the time!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> @Amigo feel free to send them in my direction - look delicious and @Vince_UK doesnt need them!
> 
> Today I have mainly sat on my fat butt looking at the list of stuff I have to do and not doing any of it. Tomorrow will be the day


Fight Fight Fight !!!!


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> All donations gratefully accepted for us poor we Geordie folks. Your reward will be that intense feeling of satisfaction for benefitting mankind,


I need the calories  x


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> Has your get up and go mode gotten up and went? lol, mines does that all the time!  x



Yep... muttering something about me being a lazy arse as it wandered off. I blame being a pregnant whale


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Fight Fight Fight !!!!


Hoi mind she's pregnant so she and baba come first!  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I need the calories  x


you ALWAYS have a reason for everything.


----------



## grainger

Vince_UK said:


> Fight Fight Fight !!!!



Could always split them... my unborn child needs them (got to love the sympathy vote and guilt trip )


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Could always split them... my unborn child needs them (got to love the sympathy vote and guilt trip )


Vince is beaten again cannot argue on that point LOL
You Win @grainger


----------



## Vince_UK

I will just post dozens of photos of Ice Cream Tubs, revenge food porn. So there


----------



## Amigo

I’m afraid I’ll just have to sacrifice myself and save you all from yourselves folks. You wouldn’t like them...honest!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’m afraid I’ll just have to sacrifice myself and save you all from yourselves folks. You wouldn’t like them...honest!


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> I’m afraid I’ll just have to sacrifice myself and save you all from yourselves folks. You wouldn’t like them...honest!


Ha ha Amigo this did make me laugh


----------



## Vince_UK

I am totally gutted. In Tesco NOW and all Halo
Top
Sold OUT. 
I am totally beside myself in depression.  I walked 3.7 kms. For nothing


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> You can’t have those Vince...Kaylz might find out and you know what will happen then!
> 
> Not sure on the time scale for full scan results but she’s confirmed the swollen spleen. Fingers crossed


Fingers crossed for you Amigo. And if theres any chocs free send them my way. X


----------



## Womanvsfood

Had a visit from my 2 eldest girls and my grandbabies for the day, so all four of my kids in the same house at once , the 2 grand babies were a tonic ,love these kind of days even though I’m feeling drained and blaaah . 
Last year of homeschooling my son and my 3rd daughter left special needs school last summer so she with us 24/7 keeping us busy every day.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Didn't get round to painting the stairs yesterday, but I did repair the fence that blew down in the wind.


----------



## Vince_UK

Haircut today Desperately need one.


----------



## Vince_UK

Came out of Aldi and noticed one of my rear tyres didn't look to healthy. Had to be replaced.
Ain't happy


----------



## eggyg

Just booked a week away next month. Renting a cottage a few miles from Harrogate ( if you need me to check any properties out @Northerner just let me know). Can’t go abroad yet until we get Mr Eggy sorted, hopefully March/April so trying to fit in as many UK breaks as possible. ( We are in Windermere at the weekend in a really posh hotel but will tell you about that later). We have family in Yorkshire... Leeds, York and Keighley so will be doing a bit of visiting too. Love Harrogate, been years since we last visited, better get stocked up on the ol’ NovoRapid before visiting Betty’s! Excited!


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Just booked a week away next month. Renting a cottage a few miles from Harrogate ( if you need me to check any properties out @Northerner just let me know). Can’t go abroad yet until we get Mr Eggy sorted, hopefully March/April so trying to fit in as many UK breaks as possible. ( We are in Windermere at the weekend in a really posh hotel but will tell you about that later). We have family in Yorkshire... Leeds, York and Keighley so will be doing a bit of visiting too. Love Harrogate, been years since we last visited, better get stocked up on the ol’ NovoRapid before visiting Betty’s! Excited!


Was in Harrogate last summer took some Chinese visitors and was actually the first time I had been there. A lovely delightful place and one I could quite happily live in. I am sure you will enjoy it very much.
Lovely tea rooms there, forgotten the name. York I adore wonderful city and again I always take visitors there, love the Cathedral and the area around it, wonderful.


----------



## mikeyB

You’ll need to stock up on the Creon as well for all that cream, Eggy


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Was in Harrogate last summer took some Chinese visitors and was actually the first time I had been there. A lovely delightful place and one I could quite happily live in. I am sure you will enjoy it very much.
> Lovely tea rooms there, forgotten the name. York I adore wonderful city and again I always take visitors there, love the Cathedral and the area around it, wonderful.



It’s Betty’s tearooms Vince. The best overpriced deliciousness anywhere!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> It’s Betty’s tearooms Vince. The best overpriced deliciousness anywhere!


Yes , That's it, now I recall, memory fading, old age onset.
Wonderful stuff


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> Was in Harrogate last summer took some Chinese visitors and was actually the first time I had been there. A lovely delightful place and one I could quite happily live in. I am sure you will enjoy it very much.
> Lovely tea rooms there, forgotten the name. York I adore wonderful city and again I always take visitors there, love the Cathedral and the area around it, wonderful.


Love York as well, and there’s a Betty’s there as well! Funnily enough I have never been to Leeds and looking forward to that too. Do they have a Betty’s there I wonder? Might as well go for the hat trick!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> You’ll need to stock up on the Creon as well for all that cream, Eggy


Never go anywhere without at least two 100 tubs with me. TBF, a tub of 100 x 25ks only last me just over a week, so will probably take 3 tubs to be on the safe side!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Love York as well, and there’s a Betty’s there as well! Funnily enough I have never been to Leeds and looking forward to that too. Do they have a Betty’s there I wonder? Might as well go for the hat trick!



Yes they do Eggy...

https://www.bettys.co.uk/bettys-york

Also a nice one in Northallerton


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Love York as well, and there’s a Betty’s there as well! Funnily enough I have never been to Leeds and looking forward to that too. Do they have a Betty’s there I wonder? Might as well go for the hat trick!


Leeds is a strange and interesting city also but very modern these days.
Got drunk on more than one occasion there in my "youth". The Arcade is very interesting.  Cannot recall a Betty's but a few interesting hostelries of dubious repute


----------



## Northerner

Nice to hear all the good comments about Harrogate, makes me think I am making the right choice!  My sister has quite a few viewings I've selected for her to look at, and I'll be paying a visit up there before too long


----------



## Vince_UK

Northerner said:


> Nice to hear all the good comments about Harrogate, makes me think I am making the right choice!  My sister has quite a few viewings I've selected for her to look at, and I'll be paying a visit up there before too long


Northie, Harrgate is really an enchanting place, I fell in love with it at one visit.
Wonderful deli's and butchers there, all home grown produce.


----------



## Northerner

Vince_UK said:


> Northie, Harrgate is really an enchanting place, I fell in love with it at one visit.
> Wonderful deli's and butchers there, all home grown produce.


Can't wait!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Nice to hear all the good comments about Harrogate, makes me think I am making the right choice!  My sister has quite a few viewings I've selected for her to look at, and I'll be paying a visit up there before too long


We are staying in a village called Hampsthwaite about 5 miles away. Looks really nice, got a pub and a coffee shop and a Costcutters! Looked at house prices and they ain’t cheap! We are staying in a one bed cottage attached to the owners house and it was sold for 1.1million in 2016! The house not the cottage! No wonder they have to rent the “ granny flat “ out!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> We are staying in a village called Hampsthwaite about 5 miles away. Looks really nice, got a pub and a coffee shop and a Costcutters! Looked at house prices and they ain’t cheap! We are staying in a one bed cottage attached to the owners house and it was sold for 1.1million in 2016! The house not the cottage! No wonder they have to rent the “ granny flat “ out!


That house would be way out of my league, and probably the cottage also!  Fortunately, there are quite a few in my budget range to pick from  Because I don't drive I'm looking closer in town so it's easy to get to the trains


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> That house would be way out of my league, and probably the cottage also!  Fortunately, there are quite a few in my budget range to pick from  Because I don't drive I'm looking closer in town so it's easy to get to the trains



Harrogate is lovely northerner and I’m glad there’s properties in your price range available because it’s generally ‘well heeled’ territory!


----------



## mikeyB

You don’t have to travel too far to escape Harrogate prices, but those that have stations are popular, and it shows in the price.  Where I used to live, t’other side of the Pennines, there was a direct service to Manchester from the village. A small development of 5 houses has been built just up the road from my grandsons nursery, with each priced just over a million. They’ve all sold.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Leeds is a strange and interesting city also but very modern these days.
> Got drunk on more than one occasion there in my "youth". The Arcade is very interesting.  Cannot recall a Betty's but a few interesting hostelries of dubious repute


I got lost on the ring road in Leeds once.  Couldn't find my way off it.


----------



## Womanvsfood

Foot clinic then took daughter number 3 to visit daughter number 2’s house. 
Came home fed daughter number 2 having a music session with her now before putting her to bed then haveing a baking session making veg broth and then pizza from scratch with my son the Gino d’acampo Italian way . Wish me luck!


----------



## Stitch147

Bought some new trainers ready for upcoming walks and stuff (may have purchased a new top and handbag too! )


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I got lost on the ring road in Leeds once.  Couldn't find my way off it.


I did that in both Manchester and Leicester and I have SATNAV lol


----------



## Kaylz

Well was just making a cuppy before I started with the phone calls this morning when they actually got back to me! So that saved me a job 
SO I've spent most of the day chilling with my hands coated in Neutrogena and they are feeling rather comfortable for the first time in ages! 
Got an Avon book so I've ordered 2 tubes of their glycerine hand cream, a bracelet for my mum (she picked it out as part of her mothers day) and will finish having a look tomorrow, now chilling in front of the NTA's after finishing the shopping list for tomorrow  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, doesn't look like I'll be doing much today.  Not outside, anyway.  Still got some coloured heather to plant that I bought last year!  Had bad headache this morning but taken tablets (Naproxen & paracetamol) now feel woosey.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well went and saw the gob man, top bridge will last another year or so then I will have a suction denture fitted.
Transpires during out chat, and I haven't seen him since dx, he is also a T2 of 15 years but strays sometimes. 
Was amazed at how much weight I had lost, so we spent most of the time discussing low carb diets like 2 "auld biddies" hanging over the garden fence  like Les Dawson.
Had the tyres changed and still reeling  after that so need a bar of 85% comfort food.


----------



## Vince_UK

I am sure I got clocked by a mobile speeding camera on my way back home. 
Better leave  licence out. 
Once was clocked twice within 30 minutes on the same road on the same day, going and coming back... I never learn. Those points are just off my licence.


----------



## eggyg

Very, very windy today! And it’s nothing to do with my fabulous pea and ham soup! Walked to Aldi, made me a bit dizzy and I had sore ears with the cold but got over it. Bought some leeks and cream and made chicken and leek soup when I got home for lunch. Delicious....even if I say so myself. Georgina has pulled down the main branch of our damson tree and damaged a smaller one. Damson gin will be in short supply this autumn as I seem to supply everyone with damsons, I personally don’t like gin, damson or otherwise, so not too fussed. Mr Eggy out at the moment chopping aforementioned branches and will store until dry for the fire. Otherwise a pretty boring day!


----------



## Kaylz

Well today I waited to see if the postman would bring my appointment letter and my Amazon parcel which was supposed to be here by yesterday, neither turned up so I'm not a happy bunny, straight onto Amazon and contacted the seller so I will wait eagerly now for their response, did the usual cleaning etc, now chilling watching EastEnders, also been looking at recipes that hopefully I'll soon be brave enough to try as I am SO FED UP with the same boring stuff all the time! HAHA x


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH.
> I bow to your superior knowledge Oh Mighty K.
> I am humbled


I initially read this as a humbug @Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I initially read this as a humbug @Vince


----------



## Stitch147

Managed to get lots of Christmas items in a local shop's sale as it was 90% off!!! I got 39 bits for just over a fiver!


----------



## Carolg

Someone asked me to countersign their passport, which sent me on a hunt for mine. Half emptied a cupboard, started tidying it until I found passport. Unfortunately found it before all cupboard done, so stuffed everything back in....another days job lol. Had a coffee instead


----------



## grainger

Yesterday I started getting organised and bought my hubby a wedding anniversary present (March) and his birthday present (April).


----------



## eggyg

Just got in from a walk, 20k steps! Phew! Dodgy hip throbbing but it was worth it. First time this week the sun has shown it’s face, and probably the last! Now going to prepare our Burn’s Supper, I know, I know, it was yesterday but daughter number 3 came for tea as her fellow is off skiing, and she doesn’t like neeps! What’s all that about eh?  Also forgot to say, Mr Eggy was angina free all the way! (8 miles).


----------



## Kaylz

waited to see if the postie would bring either my letter, amazon parcel or Bruce's darts, neither of which arrived , there is no way the psychology department sent that letter out last Thursday I'm telling ya! just checked emails and the Amazon seller has gotten back to me to say she doesn't know whats happened but has sent a replacement out  x


----------



## Amigo

I sent an expensive watch back to America and noticed it had stopped tracking. Clearly been stolen en-route. Fortunately it was returned heavily insured...phew!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, went online to check my account balance with my gas and electricity supplier just to discover they ceased trading yesterday.
That's a pain, only renewed the contract with them last Friday, bizarre.
My credits are protected and I need not do anything after speaking to OFGEN, they will switch me onto a new supplier next week and notify me then I can hunt around for another one.
Problem is I will be away and will have to do that remotely, no easy chore with the Chinese internet being what it is. Of course, my costs for these utilities will rise no doubt. Ah well, c'est la vie.
Ordered my steak and salmon online for delivery to my Shanghai place so they are there when I arrive and got Miss Mao an appointment with the vets to be "done".
Actually not looking forward to that.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> waited to see if the postie would bring either my letter, amazon parcel or Bruce's darts, neither of which arrived , there is no way the psychology department sent that letter out last Thursday I'm telling ya! just checked emails and the Amazon seller has gotten back to me to say she doesn't know whats happened but has sent a replacement out  x


Hope they haven't been BS'ing you K


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I sent an expensive watch back to America and noticed it had stopped tracking. Clearly been stolen en-route. Fortunately it was returned heavily insured...phew!


Hope the insurance claim doesn't prove to difficult to process Amigo and is resolved promptly. You feel violated when somethimg like this happens.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Hope the insurance claim doesn't prove to difficult to process Amigo and is resolved promptly. You feel violated when somethimg like this happens.



It’s par for the course Vince...many of the courier companies have dishonest people working for them. It’s through PayPal so they’ll be no issues. Just very annoying indeed!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> It’s par for the course Vince...many of the courier companies have dishonest people working for them. It’s through PayPal so they’ll be no issues. Just very annoying indeed!


Highly  annoying


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Hope they haven't been BS'ing you K


Well if the letter doesn't turn up tomorrow the department will be getting a call on Monday morning! x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Well if the letter doesn't turn up tomorrow the department will be getting a call on Monday morning! x


I'd be camping outside their ruddy office.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I'd be camping outside their ruddy office.


Ermm no thanks not for me x


----------



## Carolg

Out for tea to local Mexican restaurant, yum yum


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today we are off to pick up our 3 new hens from the rescue centre.  They are ex battery hens.


----------



## ukjohn

Mark Parrott said:


> Today we are off to pick up our 3 new hens from the rescue centre.  They are ex battery hens.




would that be  DURACELL Mark


----------



## eggyg

I am currently waiting to start my #BigGardenBirdwatch for the RSPB. Feeders filled, fat balls made and hung up, binoculars and note pad on hand. Only problem is it’s quite windy and drizzling and the birds don’t like the wind! Woody our regular greater spotted woodpecker has been down but he’s a massive bird and doesn’t mind swinging on the nut feeder but the little ones are tucked away in the hedges!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I am currently waiting to start my #BigGardenBirdwatch for the RSPB. Feeders filled, fat balls made and hung up, binoculars and note pad on hand. Only problem is it’s quite windy and drizzling and the birds don’t like the wind! Woody our regular greater spotted woodpecker has been down but he’s a massive bird and doesn’t mind swinging on the nut feeder but the little ones are tucked away in the hedges!


I'm planning that this morning, and it's raining here. Daughter filled up feeders yesterday, ready. Drew back the curtains this morning...not a single bird in the garden!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> I am currently waiting to start my #BigGardenBirdwatch for the RSPB. Feeders filled, fat balls made and hung up, binoculars and note pad on hand. Only problem is it’s quite windy and drizzling and the birds don’t like the wind! Woody our regular greater spotted woodpecker has been down but he’s a massive bird and doesn’t mind swinging on the nut feeder but the little ones are tucked away in the hedges!


I envy you Elaine, being out all day at work, can’t watch for birds. Did have a chubby chaffinch a few weeks ago and a gutsy magpie. Mostly sparrow, blackie, starling and greedy seagulls, collard doves and a robin.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Today we are off to pick up our 3 new hens from the rescue centre.  They are ex battery hens.


Excellent Mark.
 I respect others who respect animals of any kind large or small, cute or not.
It is some humans I have issues with.
Well done.


----------



## Carolg

I used to do visualisation, and see what animal a person reminded me of, or came to mind.  It was interesting.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I used to do visualisation, and see what animal a person reminded me of, or came to mind.  It was interesting.


I wonder how many time an Amoeba came to mind


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I'm planning that this morning, and it's raining here. Daughter filled up feeders yesterday, ready. Drew back the curtains this morning...not a single bird in the garden!


They are starting to come down now Robin, they must be hungry. Just had Woody down again, he comes everyday now at least four times, well there’s actually two but I call them both Woody! Blue tits galore, great tits, blackbirds, a robin , sparrows of course. We get a lot of coal tits as well and occasionally long tailed tits but haven’t seen any since last spring unfortunately. I could do this all everyday, well actually sometimes I do! Good luck with your count.


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> Today we are off to pick up our 3 new hens from the rescue centre.  They are ex battery hens.


Hope the cats are ok with them!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> They are starting to come down now Robin, they must be hungry. Just had Woody down again, he comes everyday now at least four times, well there’s actually two but I call them both Woody! Blue tits galore, great tits, blackbirds, a robin , sparrows of course. We get a lot of coal tits as well and occasionally long tailed tits but haven’t seen any since last spring unfortunately. I could do this all everyday, well actually sometimes I do! Good luck with your count.


We have Woody, and Woodina ( daughter decided one was female) Ours aren't very reliable, we only see them a couple of times a week, so hoping they make an appearance today. Saw a few long tailed tits the other day, but they haven't been around as much this winter, our most numerous regular visitors are greenfinches and siskins, two male and one female bullfinch ( ménage a trois?) and chaffinches  But one thing we haven't seen as much of this winter is our wren.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> We have Woody, and Woodina ( daughter decided one was female) Ours aren't very reliable, we only see them a couple of times a week, so hoping they make an appearance today. Saw a few long tailed tits the other day, but they haven't been around as much this winter, our most numerous regular visitors are greenfinches and siskins, two male and one female bullfinch ( ménage a trois?) and chaffinches  But one thing we haven't seen as much of this winter is our wren.


We had a lone bullfinch for a couple of days last week, never had a one before, also a grey wagtail spent a few weeks with us a month or two ago. Greenfinches occassionally but siskins very rarely. I agree about the wrens, they really don’t like to show theirselves do they. Our woodpecker use to only appear on a Friday and Saturday, we called him the weekend woodpecker! But gradually over the last few months they have become very regular, wondering if their other source of nuts has dried up or they prefer our superior brand!


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> Hope the cats are ok with them!


Our cats have grown up with hens so they're used to them.  They do find them fascinating though.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> We had a lone bullfinch for a couple of days last week, never had a one before, also a grey wagtail spent a few weeks with us a month or two ago. Greenfinches occassionally but siskins very rarely. I agree about the wrens, they really don’t like to show theirselves do they. Our woodpecker use to only appear on a Friday and Saturday, we called him the weekend woodpecker! But gradually over the last few months they have become very regular, wondering if their other source of nuts has dried up or they prefer our superior brand!


I sometimes wonder if our neighbour puts out a palatial spread for them on birdwatching weekend, to lure them all into her garden!


----------



## eggyg

Birdwatching done! It was quite stressful and I now have a stiff neck, I used to tell my children, when they were small, I had eyes in the back of my head, I realised today I don’t! 10 species of birds, 27 in total, mostly blue tits. Woody came down, thank goodness, he really does like to swing on the nut feeder. Gusts of up to 50 mph, not the best weekend for watching the dickie birds. 
Now I am watching our three eldest grandchildren, here for a sleepover. They don’t like the wind either so I had better let them in the house!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Birdwatching done! It was quite stressful and I now have a stiff neck, I used to tell my children, when they were small, I had eyes in the back of my head, I realised today I don’t! 10 species of birds, 27 in total, mostly blue tits. Woody came down, thank goodness, he really does like to swing on the nut feeder. Gusts of up to 50 mph, not the best weekend for watching the dickie birds.
> Now I am watching our three eldest grandchildren, here for a sleepover. They don’t like the wind either so I had better let them in the house!


Our Woody failed to appear! We had 12 species, 32 altogether, mainly mixed tits and finches! I did have the benefit of daughter watching with me, so we could say, 'I can see a bluetit, can you still see the one over there?' if we wanted to claim two! We did have one coup, a treecreeper. It only ever appears when it's raining, ( and then only occasionally) so that was the only bonus of the foul weather.


----------



## Carolg

Fed birds, walked to shops, baked bread, wee bit exercise and a sit down now with feet up


----------



## Boom

Purchased a new toilet seat. The appearance of being full of sand, sea-shells and red star fish.
All fitted and ready for use.
Sorry to bring toilet things to the forum, but it is what I've done today


----------



## Mark Parrott

Collected our hens.  We were 'encouraged' to take 4 rather than 3, but how could we refuse?  Now in their new home & tucked up in bed.  Poor things do look rough.  Two of then barely have any feathers.  Hopefully will grow back once they have chilled out & relaxed.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Our Woody failed to appear! We had 12 species, 32 altogether, mainly mixed tits and finches! I did have the benefit of daughter watching with me, so we could say, 'I can see a bluetit, can you still see the one over there?' if we wanted to claim two! We did have one coup, a treecreeper. It only ever appears when it's raining, ( and then only occasionally) so that was the only bonus of the foul weather.


Impressive Robin and a tree creeper to boot. Have only seen one in the 31 years we have lived in our house. Jealous! I also had a helper but Mr Eggy gets his tits mixed up  ( oooh er missus!) so had to keep checking I wasn’t getting dud info!


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> Collected our hens.  We were 'encouraged' to take 4 rather than 3, but how could we refuse?  Now in their new home & tucked up in bed.  Poor things do look rough.  Two of then barely have any feathers.  Hopefully will grow back once they have chilled out & relaxed.


Will they lay eggs ? My daughter got given some old hens and they lay very sporadically and not at all in the winter. But they were going to have their necks wrung so she saved them, they also had very few feathers. They hide their eggs all over the place and half the time the dogs get them, the eggs not the hens!


----------



## AJLang

Well today was the third anniversary since my beautiful, gorgeous Susie doggy went to Rainbow Bridge. So I looked at the many photos I have of her, posted memorials on Facebook, went on part of one Susie's favourite walks, posted a toast to her and bought some special flowers for her memorial. In the afternoon Mark and I went to see the Mama Mia show which was really good but In the last 20 minutes I was constantly crying about my mum  because a) the main story is about the relationship between a mum and her daughter b) mum and I saw Mama Mia the show during a brilliant weekend in London for her 60th when I had booked us into the Waldorf c) to this day I still don't know how I did it but I got Mum and I tickets to the UK's first public viewing of Mama Mia at the Odeon in Leicester Square. The day started with champagne at Selfridges and finished with cocktails. So today   they were tears of memories that can't be recreated.


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> Will they lay eggs ? My daughter got given some old hens and they lay very sporadically and not at all in the winter. But they were going to have their necks wrung so she saved them, they also had very few feathers. They hide their eggs all over the place and half the time the dogs get them, the eggs not the hens!


They are 18 months old so should still be laying.  How often, I don't know.  Our old hens, which are now 3 years old laid every day until very recently (even though Winter!).  We have a big coupe with a run so hopefully they are safe.  Used to let our hens run free, but sadly they were got by a Mink.


----------



## Kaylz

waited eagerly for the postie, Bruce's darts turned up but all I got was a bank statement! Psychology department will be getting a call first thing Monday morning, took the bacon and mince out the freezer for tomorrow (got 3kg mince left in there lol) got the shopping list done for when I get to the supermarkets tomorrow night  sat shivering as its been absolutely freezing here today  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> waited eagerly for the postie, Bruce's darts turned up but all I got was a bank statement! Psychology department will be getting a call first thing Monday morning, took the bacon and mince out the freezer for tomorrow (got 3kg mince left in there lol) got the shopping list done for when I get to the supermarkets tomorrow night  sat shivering as its been absolutely freezing here today  x



Good call Kaylz, you’ve just reminded me I need to take mince out of the freezer for tomorrow’s lasagne!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Good call Kaylz, you’ve just reminded me I need to take mince out of the freezer for tomorrow’s lasagne!


Glad to be of  help  x


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> View attachment 6526 View attachment 6527 Well today was the third anniversary since my beautiful, gorgeous Susie doggy went to Rainbow Bridge. So I looked at the many photos I have of her, posted memorials on Facebook, went on part of one Susie's favourite walks, posted a toast to her and bought some special flowers for her memorial. In the afternoon Mark and I went to see the Mama Mia show which was really good but In the last 20 minutes I was constantly crying about my mum  because a) the main story is about the relationship between a mum and her daughter b) mum and I saw Mama Mia the show during a brilliant weekend in London for her 60th when I had booked us into the Waldorf c) to this day I still don't know how I did it but I got Mum and I tickets to the UK's first public viewing of Mama Mia at the Odeon in Leicester Square. The day started with champagne at Selfridges and finished with cocktails. So today View attachment 6527 View attachment 6526 they were tears of memories that can't be recreated.


Wonderful AJ
{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> waited eagerly for the postie, Bruce's darts turned up but all I got was a bank statement! Psychology department will be getting a call first thing Monday morning, took the bacon and mince out the freezer for tomorrow (got 3kg mince left in there lol) got the shopping list done for when I get to the supermarkets tomorrow night  sat shivering as its been absolutely freezing here today  x


@grainger has a squirty cream fetish, I think @Kaylz has a mince fetish


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @grainger has a squirty cream fetish, I think @Kaylz has a mince fetish


Na it's been 3 for a tenner at Tesco so may as well stock up while its cheap  x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Na it's been 3 for a tenner at Tesco so may as well stock up while its cheap  x


Mince Hoarding Hmmmm trying to create a national shortage and push the price up. I know your strategy


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well today we got 3 eggs from our new hens!  Really wasn't expecting them to lay so quickly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Watched a Russian movie about Ivan IV entitled "Tsar" very good, atmoshepric movie but one you have to actually watch.
Then the 2 latest episodes of "Vikings" which really is a first rate series.
Other than that basically nowt.
OOO Spoke to Miss Mao on video lol


----------



## Kaylz

Did the usual rituals up until lunch time (I get off with the dishes on a Sunday as all I use is a plate, a set of tongs and a frying pan lol) browned the mince and that off for tea in the afternoon, went to the other town this evening and didn't really get much! LOL, looks like I'm destined not to get a plain basa fillet for tea so smoked it is again, I'll be all fished out as having it for lunch and tea tomorrow then lunch again Tuesday! good job I likes me fish haha xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Did the usual rituals up until lunch time (I get off with the dishes on a Sunday as all I use is a plate, a set of tongs and a frying pan lol) browned the mince and that off for tea in the afternoon, went to the other town this evening and didn't really get much! LOL, looks like I'm destined not to get a plain basa fillet for tea so smoked it is again, I'll be all fished out as having it for lunch and tea tomorrow then lunch again Tuesday! good job I likes me fish haha xx



You really do plan ahead Kaylz, I can’t imagine what I’ll be having for lunch Tuesday. Basa is catfish isn’t it? Supposed to be good for you.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> You really do plan ahead Kaylz, I can’t imagine what I’ll be having for lunch Tuesday. Basa is catfish isn’t it? Supposed to be good for you.


Just easier cash wise to plan ahead like that as I know I have it in the house, I already know what I'm having Wednesday as well lol, I'm not actually sure about the basa to be honest haha I just like fish lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Just easier cash wise to plan ahead like that as I know I have it in the house, I already know what I'm having Wednesday as well lol, I'm not actually sure about the basa to be honest haha I just like fish lol xx



It’s known by a number of names it seems Kaylz including River Cobbler. My husband wasn’t keen on it unfortunately. 

Yes I can understand why it’s easier for you to plan ahead even though I know you sometimes get fed up with the limitations. Get stuck into that Psychology Dept tomorrow!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> It’s known by a number of names it seems Kaylz including River Cobbler. My husband wasn’t keen on it unfortunately.
> 
> Yes I can understand why it’s easier for you to plan ahead even though I know you sometimes get fed up with the limitations. Get stuck into that Psychology Dept tomorrow!


I will be don't you worry! Although if I get the plonker that called last week about my complaint I'll get nowhere as he didn't seem to have a clue what he was taking about! I'll just ask politely if its possible to talk to someone else lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Shy bairns get nowt @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Shy bairns get nowt @Kaylz


I'm nae shy when it comes to this my friend, I will fight until I get the care and treatment I clearly need and I deserve!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I'm nae shy when it comes to this my friend, I will fight until I get the care and treatment I clearly need and I deserve!  xx


Gud on ye lass


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Shy bairns get nowt @Kaylz



My husband has just said those very words to me about rearranging my scan Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Salt of the earth us Geordies is


----------



## eggyg

Currently in a really nice hotel in Windermere. Our daughters bought us a voucher for their Michelin starred restaurant so we decided we may as well make the most of it and stay a couple of nights! Checked in yesterday, just chilled til dinner time which we had in their Spice restaurant, it was amazing. Tonight is the big night in the posh restaurant. Can’t wait, been for a long tramp,  ( very muddy in places) over 17k steps, to build up my appetite for later. Just relaxing now in our very well appointed room. This is the life.


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Currently in a really nice hotel in Windermere. Our daughters bought us a voucher for their Michelin starred restaurant so we decided we may as well make the most of it and stay a couple of nights! Checked in yesterday, just chilled til dinner time which we had in their Spice restaurant, it was amazing. Tonight is the big night in the posh restaurant. Can’t wait, been for a long tramp,  ( very muddy in places) over 17k steps, to build up my appetite for later. Just relaxing now in our very well appointed room. This is the life.


@eggyg 
Enjoy it eggy. I think I have said before I love that place and have many fond memories of visiting there. Hope it is not to cold and you put me to shame with your 17K


----------



## AJLang

Eggy it sounds wonderful. Have a fantastic time.


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday we went out for lunch and I had a tapas dish with alcohol free lager. Then we went to the bar next to the cinema when I had a lovely glass of wine. Then on to what we call the "wine" cinema  It's a fairly small cinema that was developed by the theatre and is mainly art house films but we go there if it's got a big film on. It has reclining leather seats, a table between each set of two seats, proper wine glasses and the wine bottle is served in an ice bucket  This time we watched "The Post" not sure what I thought of it but it reminded me of the days when I worked at our local newspaper (but not as a journalist). I used up most of my energy over the weekend so today I've done a small bit of pottering around the house but I am now in the middle of cooking my special luxury seafood pie. It has prawns, mussels, scallops and squid in a sauce made of white wine, seafood stock and cream - which is currently simmering on the stove. When it has finished simmering it will be time to pour a glass of wine whilst putting together the seafood and sauce, topped with creamy mash and panko breadcrumbs. Is anybody hungry?


----------



## Martin Canty

eggyg said:


> Renting a cottage a few miles from Harrogate


Many fond memories of Harrogate, spent many a happy summer there visiting my Grandparents. Though I don't recall Hampsthwaite I did notice that it had a Cricket Club so I've probably been there (my Grandfather ran Harrogate CC's 2nd & 3rd teams).


----------



## Kaylz

Well today I've spent the day angry, upset and nearly crying after talking to the psychology department as the 2 folk I spoke to lied to me and there is in fact no appointment for me  xx


----------



## AJLang

Great big hugs for you Kaylz. I hope you're able to get this sorted out xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Well today I've spent the day angry, upset and nearly crying after talking to the psychology department as the 2 folk I spoke to lied to me and there is in fact no appointment for me  xx


Time to kick some serious butt K. This is totally unacceptable and negligence.


----------



## AJLang

I hope you're making an official complaint Kaylz xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Well today I've spent the day angry, upset and nearly crying after talking to the psychology department as the 2 folk I spoke to lied to me and there is in fact no appointment for me  xx



Oh how upsetting and frustrating for you Kaylz. Somebody needs to sort this for you and *soon!* Can your GP intervene?


----------



## Amigo

I’ve been grocery shopping mainly for loads of vegetables, had a coffee and sandwich out. Prepared a very nice dinner and have compiled ideas and the outline for an upcoming leukaemia training event.

Oh and managed to get my CT scan changed to a more convenient and earlier date. They were incredibly helpful.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Oh how upsetting and frustrating for you Kaylz. Somebody needs to sort this for you and *soon!* Can your GP intervene?


They aren't good at letting you see an actual GP at my practice, there is no clinician specialising in the field at the moment, that's what the woman told me today, she was very apologetic and I obviously don't hold anything against HER but I cant believe they lied to me and got my hopes up like that last week, I have a letter of complaint that I will be emailing to the NHS later this evening and I also have the details for my msp and mp, I will take this matter further even though I declined the offer to take my complaint further last week as I thought I had finally got somewhere xx


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> I’ve been grocery shopping mainly for loads of vegetables, had a coffee and sandwich out. Prepared a very nice dinner and have compiled ideas and the outline for an upcoming leukaemia training event.
> 
> Oh and managed to get my CT scan changed to a more convenient and earlier date. They were incredibly helpful.


Sounds like a lovely and productive day Amigo. Well done with getting the CT scan date changed. I've been chasing up results from my x-rays on January 2nd - the report should have been written but isn't on the system!


----------



## Carolg

I know the thread says not diabetes or works related, but whoop whoop. Submitted unit 3 of 4 of my course last night and got results.....passed, with good comments So pleased as I was a bit grumpy about the information. Also bit the bullet and made appointment for bloods and diabetes review. Fought the fears. Also asked for holidays so can put forward days I am able to go to Glasgow meeting. 4 positives so off to bed.hope everyone is fine tonight


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> @eggyg
> Enjoy it eggy. I think I have said before I love that place and have many fond memories of visiting there. Hope it is not to cold and you put me to shame with your 17K


Weather was quite good today, we actually had a bit of sun! Raining now though but hey, that’s why it’s so green and beautiful.


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> Eggy it sounds wonderful. Have a fantastic time.


Oh we did! The meal was amazing, between us we just about had the ingredients of your luxury fish pie! Scallops, mussels, black squid ink crackers and turbot amongst other things. The flavours of everything were out of this world, who knew a baby aubergine could taste so good? And for me the portions are small, quality not quantity does it for me every time. We will be back on our own dollar next time. (We also had a very nice bottle of Bollinger, we paid for that!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I know the thread says not diabetes or works related, but whoop whoop. Submitted unit 3 of 4 of my course last night and got results.....passed, with good comments So pleased as I was a bit grumpy about the information. Also bit the bullet and made appointment for bloods and diabetes review. Fought the fears. Also asked for holidays so can put forward days I am able to go to Glasgow meeting. 4 positives so off to bed.hope everyone is fine tonight


Well done Carol


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Well done Carol


Thanks vince


----------



## AJLang

Carolg said:


> I know the thread says not diabetes or works related, but whoop whoop. Submitted unit 3 of 4 of my course last night and got results.....passed, with good comments So pleased as I was a bit grumpy about the information. Also bit the bullet and made appointment for bloods and diabetes review. Fought the fears. Also asked for holidays so can put forward days I am able to go to Glasgow meeting. 4 positives so off to bed.hope everyone is fine tonight


Well done Carol


----------



## Carolg

AJLang said:


> Well done Carol


Thanks Amanda


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's a lovely day here today, so did a bit of gardening.  Finally got round to planting the heather I bought last year, & straightened the conifers that blew sideways in the wind.  Also introduced filo pastry to our new hens.  They ran away from it at first, but soon realised it was food & gulped it down them.


----------



## AJLang

I've probably pushed my CFS to the limit today but I've been doing small amounts of tidying, washing, sorting the dishwasher, hoovering etc and some good chatting on the phone with my Dad. I've also just done nice meditation/relaxation stretching and, of course, my back physio. Going to do some ironing now (if I can find where the iron is  ) I really hope that I don't pay for this tomorrow but if I do I have nice duvet and books on my Kindle and a sense of satisfaction from what I've done today


----------



## Grannylorraine

I am going pram shopping with my daughter later,  not actually going to buy one today, but to have a look around and see which one she likes the best.


----------



## Amigo

Been to look for a new car for me but I’ve so much on my mind I can’t get enthused about it!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been dusting & hoovering cobwebs today.  Those cordless hoovers are handy but ours is always blocking up.  Have to take it apart & clean out the filter every 5 minutes.  Think I'll get the Henry out.  That'll suck a cat up without noticing.


----------



## AJLang

Relaxing day today. Good chats with Dad on the phone. Reading the new Jill Mansell book on my Kindle and I'm loving it. Currently in the middle of making lasagne


----------



## Grannylorraine

AJLang said:


> Relaxing day today. Good chats with Dad on the phone. Reading the new Jill Mansell book on my Kindle and I'm loving it. Currently in the middle of making lasagne


Do you have enough to share?  I am supposed to be making a lamb curry with the leftovers when I get home, but I am so tired it might just be cold lamb with vegies.


----------



## AJLang

I'm more than happy to share Grannylorraine  Sorry to hear that you're feeling so tired.


----------



## Carolg

Went and picked up parcel of new toaster and kettle. Picked up meds, cooking cabbage to have with nice mustard Aaron ham and two baby boils, so mouth watering at the smell yum yum


----------



## Kaylz

Haven't done much at all today to be honest, feeling like I have no energy at all and feeling pretty low, just want to wrap up in a blanket and not bother with anything  x


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Went and picked up parcel of new toaster and kettle. Picked up meds, cooking cabbage to have with nice mustard Aaron ham and two baby boils, so mouth watering at the smell yum yum



Carol, what are ‘Aaron ham and baby boils?’


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Haven't done much at all today to be honest, feeling like I have no energy at all and feeling pretty low, just want to wrap up in a blanket and not bother with anything  x



Won’t be helped with this psychology appointment you thought you were getting Kaylz. Come on, back at it and fight back girl!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Won’t be helped with this psychology appointment you thought you were getting Kaylz. Come on, back at it and fight back girl!


I really don't know if I can Amigo, I don't feel like I have the energy to fight, don't they realise this is my health they are messing with? I mean being this underweight cant be good surely? xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I really don't know if I can Amigo, I don't feel like I have the energy to fight, don't they realise this is my health they are messing with? I mean being this underweight cant be good surely? xx



It isn’t Kaylz but you’re having a decent amount of nutrients each day, you’re reasonably healthy and somehow you’re going to have to devise a plan for yourself. It won’t be easy but you need to very slowly increase your calorie intake. Doesn’t need to be massively carby. Start with more protein. Boil an egg to have mid morning. An additional piece of cheese, two vegetables instead of one. You can do it because you want and need to.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Carol, what are ‘Aaron ham and baby boils?’


Baby potatoes boiled,arran mustard breaded ham from Lidl. Sorry, rubbish spelling. Sounded like something maybe more exciting


----------



## eggyg

Well today was pretty mundane, two washes on, “big shop”, made minestrone soup with left over floppy veg. Then it all changed! Was scrolling through Faceache and a link was shared to buy tickets for Lionel Richie who is coming to our town in June. Tickets don’t go on sale officially til Friday but this was a venue pre sale, ie our local football club where the concert is being held. Got two front row tickets! Love Lionel, our first dance at our wedding in 1980 was “ Three Times a Lady”. Hope he can still hack it he must be ancient now!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> It isn’t Kaylz but you’re having a decent amount of nutrients each day, you’re reasonably healthy and somehow you’re going to have to devise a plan for yourself. It won’t be easy but you need to very slowly increase your calorie intake. Doesn’t need to be massively carby. Start with more protein. Boil an egg to have mid morning. An additional piece of cheese, two vegetables instead of one. You can do it because you want and need to.


Unfortunately without seeing a psychologist this isn't possible though, I don't know if in the absence of carbs whether fat and protein effects my levels and I'm not prepared to end up with odd levels to see, too worried to do it xx


----------



## mikeyB

It’s not the bacon and eggs that boost your BG, it’s the toast and the ketchup, Kaylz. Don’t fear experimentation, I’ve been doing it for a couple of decades and nothing has fallen off yet. Levels can always be corrected by a touch of insulin, if needed. It won’t damage you trying.


----------



## Lisa66

Kaylz your blood sugars are great, I'm sure I'm not the only one that would love these. You have so much knowledge in a short time, took me years to find out some of the things you already know, which is possibly why I never worried so much about experimenting...I just concerned myself with the carb value (and activity) rather than the interaction of protein and fats...it's the only way in life we learn anything...but I do appreciate your struggle and also how some other peoples results can be intimidating and make us a bit carb phobic. That's what we have our insulin for...as I know you're aware. Keep in mind that even the fittest, healthiest non diabetic persons blood sugars rise after food! Quite a bit more than some of the numbers people worry about on the forum. Let's hope that appointment hurries along. Good luck.

Back to the theme of the thread I should be working on chair for upholstery class, but it's such a beautiful day I took my mum out to garden centre and returned with spring bulbs. Now to venture out in the cold and plant them!


----------



## Kaylz

Thanks guys but I'm afraid I'm really not ready to experiment yet @mikeyB I'm scared of taking more insulin due to the crazy nature of how my levels can go anyway, however I am happy to say that I got a call from the psychology department today, an appointment has been made for me for the 14th February, she was sending the letter out today BUT she scanned the appointment letter and emailed it to me so I have proof now should any other problems occur with the whole situation, still feeling rather low even though I now have an appointment though and hoping it passes soon as I hate feeling this way  xx


----------



## AJLang

Have spent most of the day in bed with exhaustion - which is where I am now. But I'm still smiling


----------



## AJLang

That's great news about your psychology appointment Kaylz. I'm really pleased xx


----------



## mikeyB

AJLang said:


> Have spent most of the day in bed with exhaustion - which is where I am now. But I'm still smiling


Good for you, Amanda. No guilt.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Mikey


----------



## Amigo

Been to see my lovely mum who is ill in bed with an infection as yet undiagnosed but not eating or drinking. She didn’t even wake whilst I was there.
Awaiting news from the Community Matron because I don’t want her in hospital if it can be avoided. Her care staff on the dementia unit are much more attentive.

I’ve got a full body CT scan tomorrow over concerns as to how things are going with me. 

Diabetes is but a minor issue presently but the stress is pushing the levels up a bit


----------



## mikeyB

I got a phone call telling me a nice new controller for my flashy wheelchair is on its way. Next day delivery, apparently. Best of luck with that as the ferries haven’t run all day due to wind.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Went to Papworth Hospital today with wifey to pick up her CPAP machine.  The appointment letter said she will be there for several hours, but we were in & out within the hour.  I was surprised how quiet the machine is once the mask is on.  This wont be her permanent machine, this one monitors her breathing habits for the next 10 days, the we go back for a proper one.


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> Been to see my lovely mum who is ill in bed with an infection as yet undiagnosed but not eating or drinking. She didn’t even wake whilst I was there.
> Awaiting news from the Community Matron because I don’t want her in hospital if it can be avoided. Her care staff on the dementia unit are much more attentive.
> 
> I’ve got a full body CT scan tomorrow over concerns as to how things are going with me.
> 
> Diabetes is but a minor issue presently but the stress is pushing the levels up a bit


Good luck with the results of the scan Amigo. Thinking of you xx


----------



## AJLang

mikeyB said:


> I got a phone call telling me a nice new controller for my flashy wheelchair is on its way. Next day delivery, apparently. Best of luck with that as the ferries haven’t run all day due to wind.


Sounds whizzy


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Been to see my lovely mum who is ill in bed with an infection as yet undiagnosed but not eating or drinking. She didn’t even wake whilst I was there.
> Awaiting news from the Community Matron because I don’t want her in hospital if it can be avoided. Her care staff on the dementia unit are much more attentive.
> 
> I’ve got a full body CT scan tomorrow over concerns as to how things are going with me.
> 
> Diabetes is but a minor issue presently but the stress is pushing the levels up a bit


It must be quite reassuring having a full body scan, hope all goes well. Take care.


----------



## eggyg

Quite day today, ironing, cleaning etc. Lovely sunny day and have also sat watching the birds on the feeders. Can you believe @Robin that the long tailed tits are back, why couldn’t they have returned last weekend?


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Quite day today, ironing, cleaning etc. Lovely sunny day and have also sat watching the birds on the feeders. Can you believe @Robin that the long tailed tits are back, why couldn’t they have returned last weekend?


Oh I can believe it. A couple of goldfinches turned up here, two days late. They must have misread the memo.


----------



## Robin

I've just spent an hour in the garden, chopping down all the stuff I left in the border over winter, which the gardening programmes said would look architectural and beautiful in the frost, and in fact turned brown and slimy in the rain, flopped over, and are hiding a mass of weeds underneath. Still, the sun was out, and I was accompanied by a large bumble bee that was buzzing round the winter flowering honeysuckle.


----------



## Vince_UK

Went to try and register with the Immigration police, I must do that wthin 24 hours each time I come as I don't stay in a hotel.. Been twice, on both occasions told the "network" is down. So now I am in China as an unregistered alien. Will try again tomorrow, they did tell me mei wenti 没问题(no problem) but I took their names just to be on the safe side.
Did a little shopping, and watched 4 classic Dame Margaret Rutherfood movies , Miss Marple, I had downloaded onto an old iPad to connect to the TV. So classy I do like those movies for some bizarre reason. She always reminds me of my late maternal Nanna Senior. Had Hunan cuisine for dinner.
Today will wait for my meat and salmon delivery, arriving between 6 and 8 am and will get FREE 6 Kiwi and 6 Avocado for being a good customer. Jolly Dee.
I jest not, they cost an absolute fortune here.Oh and I forgot also a bottle of Virgin Olive Oil free.
Tonight is the company dinner, which I had completey forgotten about even though it is my diary and will end up paying for. Currently I have no idea where it is, what  start time it is or what they have chosen. Ah the joys of China.
I do love a mystery.


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Vince_UK, is there any English TV channels there or do you rely on ipad downloads?


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> @Vince_UK, is there any English TV channels there or do you rely on ipad downloads?


There is 1 CCTV10 but it is heavily  censored. Mainly sugar coated news.
Sports such as football, tennis and snooker get coverage but the commentary is in mandarin and only shown if local player is involved such as Ding in the recent Snooker championships.
I have cable TV with some English movies but not many.  THey will suddenly make them unavailable.
Although I can speak Mandarin the TV programmes themselves are, to be quite frank, cr@@p same story told 1000 different ways. I will not mention the absolutely ridiculous and fake talent shows. Everything has hidden messages and it heavily riddled with propaganda. All aimed to promote the motherland and hide the truth.
They blocked all overseas cable channels a few years ago via sattelite,  then banned satellite dishes.
Copy DVD's are cheap though lol 50p each.
You can however watch and download many movies from the internet which are currently on show globally and new releases, all illegal of course.


----------



## eggyg

Had fairly relaxing day, rained all night and so far all day, so no walking today. Had a full English this morning as lining my stomach for a night out! Can’t remember the last time we were out out, ie not in a restaurant. Got a surprise 60th in a local working men’s club, not really my bag but it is a former colleague of Mr Eggy’s so he wanted to go. It will probably be a beige buffet and a rubbish DJ playing ABBA mega mixes ( my worst nightmare) but it’s a chance to get dressed up and socialise which we haven’t done for quite a while. Got a nice hot bubble bath scheduled very shortly where I will do some deforestation. Then I will paint my toenails and slap on some slap and off we go, already worrying about the shoe situation as it’s a while since I wore heels, I live in walking boots or Converse at the moment. But I can’t go out in flats, that’s a total no no!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I know what I should've done today.  Sort out the salad drawer.  Things are dying in there.


----------



## Kaylz

Not done much at all today a part from the usual rituals, searched the net for recipes, anyone used quinoa flakes? lol, watched the rugby this afternoon, disappointed to say the least! Haven't felt the best this evening with a sore stomach but starting to ease a bit now, good job as its nearly bed time and I'm hoping to get a good night! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Well I bought everythimg I need to try and make flaxseed bread in the Halogen over. Everything that is except the loaf tin so as a substitute I bought some AL Foil deep rounds  bowls to use in lieu. They should work. The ground flaxseed I will use this tiime I brought fron the UK, I do have a source now in the PRC.
I also managed to get the ingredients to try to make some Ooopsie Rolls. These are jobs for the weekend.


----------



## Kaylz

Spent the day so far searching the internet for interesting grain free recipes and feeling a bit down as its just not the same without the budgie chatting away to himself and playing with his swing  going to take a bit of getting used to without him around! xx


----------



## mikeyB

Grain free recipes? T-bone steak, liver and onions, bacon, egg and beans....


----------



## Kaylz

mikeyB said:


> Grain free recipes? T-bone steak, liver and onions, bacon, egg and beans....


Cake  recipes my dear, and as for that list you can minus the liver!  x


----------



## eggyg

Well I have recovered from my night out, mainly from the beige buffet which was beiger than the beigest thing that has ever been beige! Sausage rolls that were more roll than sausage, pork pies, Scotch eggs, curly sandwiches with ham, beef or egg. No sign of a tomato or slice of cucumber to liven it up. I just went for it and was surprised to find I was “ only” 8.9 when I got home. Anyways, cooking a nice wholesome roast dinner for the hordes, just 11 as son-in-law number 1 is at work, although I am sending him a plate so really 12! Baby makes 13 but she doesn’t require anything, as long as her mother eats well so will she! Best go and check my crackling!


----------



## Nikki35

Today i took my 4 kids for a kick about at the rec. It was freezing! But they loved it. And we were there for nearly 2 hours! Good bit of extra training done this weekend


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Nikki haven’t heard the word ‘rec’ since I was a kid. My daughter always wanted to go the ‘park’. Didn’t bring her up right.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Well I have recovered from my night out, mainly from the beige buffet which was beiger than the beigest thing that has ever been beige! Sausage rolls that were more roll than sausage, pork pies, Scotch eggs, curly sandwiches with ham, beef or egg. No sign of a tomato or slice of cucumber to liven it up. I just went for it and was surprised to find I was “ only” 8.9 when I got home. Anyways, cooking a nice wholesome roast dinner for the hordes, just 11 as son-in-law number 1 is at work, although I am sending him a plate so really 12! Baby makes 13 but she doesn’t require anything, as long as her mother eats well so will she! Best go and check my crackling!



Oh I went to a buffet like that recently Eggy. It was beige, magnolia, off white and cream and the only greenery was the wilted cress on the sloppy egg mayo (on white buns). The cheese and pickled onions were the only thing I could safely eat and ‘safe’ being the operative word when the seafood felt as warm as the cheese chunks!  

It was as cheap as chips and overflowing with every manner of glucose inducing gunk!


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds more like a wake in an Irish pub than a buffet, Amigo.


----------



## Davein

eggyg said:


> Never go anywhere without at least two 100 tubs with me. TBF, a tub of 100 x 25ks only last me just over a week, so will probably take 3 tubs to be on the safe side!


You've really surprised me with this. I only have 2 x 25ks and 2 10ks a day and my pancreas is completely knackered!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Last buffet I went to was at a funeral just before Christmas.  I was dreaded the beige buffet, but got a pleasant surprise.  Quite a lots of chicken satay type things & cocktail sausages & salmon.  Made a change.


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> Grain free recipes? T-bone steak, liver and onions, bacon, egg and beans....


@Kaylz 
Aren't these mostly processed grain ?
 i.e. Steak, Liver, Bacon, Eggs involve a conversion process of grain somewhere.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> Aren't these mostly processed grain ?
> i.e. Steak, Liver, Bacon, Eggs involve a conversion process of grain somewhere.


How do you convert an egg?


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> How do you convert an egg?


Chickens eat grain I think 
Must be a conversion process somewhere involved lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Chickens eat grain I think
> Must be a conversion process somewhere involved lol


AHH, I get it now.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> AHH, I get it now.


I am at my best early mornings lol Head full of useless garbage come to the fore lol
Catch me later in the day and I have no chance lol


----------



## Nikki35

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Nikki haven’t heard the word ‘rec’ since I was a kid. My daughter always wanted to go the ‘park’. Didn’t bring her up right.



Ah, its always been the rec to me 
Sometimes they want to go to the park but that doesnt require a ball and football boots! Was good for bringing sugars down a bit too.


----------



## eggyg

Davein said:


> You've really surprised me with this. I only have 2 x 25ks and 2 10ks a day and my pancreas is completely knackered!


I have had most of my pancreas removed and the bit that’s left is atrophied, hence the shed full of Creon!


----------



## Kaylz

Usual rituals, recipe searching, looking for mothers day ideas, ordered a shed load of e liquid, received my ACTUAL letter for psychology appointment, now just the stress of how I'm going to get there and home to deal with  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

I've been in A&E having my big toe x-rayed after stubbing it yesterday, it really hurts, luckily it's not broken!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've been in A&E having my big toe x-rayed after stubbing it yesterday, it really hurts, luckily it's not broken!


Oh nooooooooo! Arrrrggghhhhhhh! And that really did hurt! Done it myself. Glad it's not broken tho Lucy ~ if it happened whilst out & about then put in that Claim!! Take care now


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sadly it happened at home @wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sadly it happened at home @wirralass


Oh shucks and shucks again!!!


----------



## Kaylz

@Lucy Honeychurch hope it heals quickly and it isn't sore for too long!!  x


----------



## Mark Parrott

I went food shopping, sorted out the dead stuff in the salad drawer & reorganised the pantry.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I went food shopping, sorted out the dead stuff in the salad drawer & reorganised the pantry.


@Lucy Honeychurch 
Hope things improve soon Lucy


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I went food shopping, sorted out the dead stuff in the salad drawer & reorganised the pantry.


How many bars of MR did one purchase I wonder?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> How many bars of MR did one purchase I wonder?


It was Tesco so none.. Needed coffee.  Can't get decent coffee in Aldi.


----------



## eggyg

Had quite a downfall of snow through the night. So as usual the whole town comes to a standstill, right outside our house as we live on a main arterial route into the city centre. Wasn’t forecast so our planned walk is off, find it hard walking in wellies, there’s nowt worse than wellie slap! So I have just sat on my backside at the kitchen table watching the birdies having a feeding frenzy on the newly filled feeders. Perfect! Will move eventually when WE need fed.


----------



## mikeyB

Take care, Eggy, you’re both retired now, so you’ll have people knocking on your door asking “Are you alright?” in a very loud voice.

To which the very loud reply should be “Aye, we’re on page 73 of the Kama Sutra”.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Take care, Eggy, you’re both retired now, so you’ll have people knocking on your door asking “Are you alright?” in a very loud voice.
> 
> To which the very loud reply should be “Aye, we’re on page 73 of the Kama Sutra”.


That made me laugh Mike as when we moved into our home in 1986 we were the young guns and all the old dears used to pop round and ask Mr Eggy to change their light bulbs, lift heavy things etc. How times have changed, we are now nearly the longest serving residents in our little community but I hope it’s many years before we get the knock on the door ! ( It’ll definitely be many years before we get to page 73!)


----------



## eggyg

Some snowy photos from today.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Some snowy photos from today. View attachment 6642View attachment 6643View attachment 6644View attachment 6645


Blimey, that looks cold! I love it when the birds puff themselves up to almost spherical.


----------



## Robin

Talking of spherical, I was walking down a narrow lane today, where there's a building site, and there was a large low loader almost blocking the road entirely. I squeezed past, and said to a (thin) lady who politely waited for me, 'It's a good job we're small' I thought she gave me a funny look, then when I thought about it, I'd got a cardi, baggy fleece, and blouson style waterproof on - I probably looked like Michelin Man.


----------



## Kaylz

Well got on with the usual this morning but forgot to unlock the door so my granddad couldn't get in when he came down with the shopping  not done that for ages! haha, sat chilling in front of the tv with the heating on this morning, was going to pop out to the shop tonight but haven't been able to as someone was supposed to be coming to collect something apparently just after 6pm and they still haven't been! messaged them over 2 hours ago and still not heard a thing, really annoys me when folk do that! Heading to bed soon and hoping to be out like a light as I'm certainly needing it, think it would make me feel 10 times better but it never happens lol xx


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Some snowy photos from today. View attachment 6642View attachment 6643View attachment 6644View attachment 6645


Lovely pics Elaine. Haven't seen snow like that here since the mid 70's so thanks for sharing x


----------



## eggyg

Very cold today -9 when we got up. Beautiful and sunny though so went out for a walk straight after breakfast. Glad we did as gone cloudy now. Had a visit from our eldest daughter and new baby granddaughter Sadie, she is gorgeous and growing so much. Mr Eggy fixing the dishwasher, developed a leak, luckily he is very handy, once an engineer always an engineer he says!  I am reading my latest thriller, by M.J. Arlidge, read a few of his, set in Southampton. Now I know why @Northerner is moving, there’s a heck of a lot of murders!


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Very cold today -9 when we got up. Beautiful and sunny though so went out for a walk straight after breakfast. Glad we did as gone cloudy now. Had a visit from our eldest daughter and new baby granddaughter Sadie, she is gorgeous and growing so much. Mr Eggy fixing the dishwasher, developed a leak, luckily he is very handy, once an engineer always an engineer he says!  I am reading my latest thriller, by M.J. Arlidge, read a few of his, set in Southampton. Now I know why @Northerner is moving, there’s a heck of a lot of murders!


They'll probably stop when I move


----------



## Lisa66

Not sure which one of these last two posts concerns me most!? 
Think I'll just pop the chain on the door!

Are all of his books set here @eggyg ?


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> That made me laugh Mike as when we moved into our home in 1986 we were the young guns and all the old dears used to pop round and ask Mr Eggy to change their light bulbs, lift heavy things etc. How times have changed, we are now nearly the longest serving residents in our little community but I hope it’s many years before we get the knock on the door ! ( It’ll definitely be many years before we get to page 73!)






eggyg said:


> Had quite a downfall of snow through the night. So as usual the whole town comes to a standstill, right outside our house as we live on a main arterial route into the city centre. Wasn’t forecast so our planned walk is off, find it hard walking in wellies, there’s nowt worse than wellie slap!
> 
> I’m sure ‘wellie slap’ is featured on page 73 Eggy!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> They'll probably stop when I move


----------



## eggyg

Lisa66 said:


> Not sure which one of these last two posts concerns me most!?
> Think I'll just pop the chain on the door!
> 
> Are all of his books set here @eggyg ?


I think so, they feature DCI Helen Grace, a maverick of course! Quite gritty in places, apparently the author specialised in high-end drama on the TV. ( copied that from the front of the book! ) I find it unusual for a male author to have a female main character. Try them, they are good, if possible start with the first one, which TBH I haven’t come across yet in my local charity shops, they are stand alone stories but I wish I had read them in order.


----------



## Wirrallass

Lisa66 said:


> Not sure which one of these last two posts concerns me most!?
> Think I'll just pop the chain on the door!
> 
> Are all of his books set here @eggyg ?


Better safe than sorry eh Lisa?!!


----------



## Lisa66

wirralass said:


> Better safe than sorry eh Lisa?!!



Definitely!


----------



## Lisa66

eggyg said:


> I think so, they feature DCI Helen Grace, a maverick of course! Quite gritty in places, apparently the author specialised in high-end drama on the TV. ( copied that from the front of the book! ) I find it unusual for a male author to have a female main character. Try them, they are good, if possible start with the first one, which TBH I haven’t come across yet in my local charity shops, they are stand alone stories but I wish I had read them in order.



Thank you, I'll keep a lookout. Always good to get recommendations.


----------



## Kaylz

Spent the morning deleting all the bookmarks on my laptop, must stop bookmarking things I have no intention of using in the near future , got the shopping list for the weekend done this afternoon, currently away to tune into the soaps if I can stay awake long enough  x


----------



## eggyg

We are having a dinner party on Saturday, there will be 8 of us altogether, 3 of which are former colleagues of mine when I was a travel agent in a former life. Well, 4 years ago! So have been compiling a menu and decided to go for tapas, Spain was probably the most popular country we booked people to, especially Benidorm so thought we would have a trip down memory lane, although TBF I don’t think they do tapas in Benidorm, more likely full English and pie and chips! Anyways, been to Tesco and I went a bit biblical, it looks like I am feeding the five thousand and I haven’t even been to the fishmongers yet! I can’t bear the thought of people going home hungry from our house. Will now spend the next two days cooking and cleaning and it will all be over in a few hours and I will vow I will never do it again. But of course I will, I’m a feeder!  PS I will be watching The Hairy Bikers with much interest tonight as they are in Southern Spain, might get some tips and have to go to Tesco again!


----------



## mikeyB

Bought the latest album by Django Django, “Marble Skies”

If you don’t know, ask Google.


----------



## Vince_UK

@kentish maid 
https://www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/blog/okra-for-diabetes/


----------



## kentish maid

Vince_UK said:


> @kentish maid
> https://www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/blog/okra-for-diabetes/


Thank you


----------



## Vince_UK

kentish maid said:


> Thank you


@kentish maid 
My pleasure 
Actually my daughter-in-law who is a health freak told me about it last year. I was doing it until I read it can interfere with Metformin so I stopped. It is very difficult to get in the UK but here it is like a weed and very cheap. Now I am off the Metformin, I have started to use it again.


----------



## mikeyB

I’d be interested to see how this Okra business pans out. There’s more things around than just pills. Trouble is, that slime when you cook it. To stop that, just soak the okra in water containing lime juice or wine vinegar for at least an hour before you cook it. I don’t like it, slimy or not, but that’s just me.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> We are having a dinner party on Saturday, there will be 8 of us altogether, 3 of which are former colleagues of mine when I was a travel agent in a former life. Well, 4 years ago! So have been compiling a menu and decided to go for tapas, Spain was probably the most popular country we booked people to, especially Benidorm so thought we would have a trip down memory lane, although TBF I don’t think they do tapas in Benidorm, more likely full English and pie and chips! Anyways, been to Tesco and I went a bit biblical, it looks like I am feeding the five thousand and I haven’t even been to the fishmongers yet! I can’t bear the thought of people going home hungry from our house. Will now spend the next two days cooking and cleaning and it will all be over in a few hours and I will vow I will never do it again. But of course I will, I’m a feeder!  PS I will be watching The Hairy Bikers with much interest tonight as they are in Southern Spain, might get some tips and have to go to Tesco again!



They do brilliant tapas in Benidorm Eggy, have you never been down Tapas Alley in the old town? I had my birthday before last in La Cava Aragonesa which does superb tapas.
Enjoy your dinner party!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> They do brilliant tapas in Benidorm Eggy, have you never been down Tapas Alley in the old town? I had my birthday before last in La Cava Aragonesa which does superb tapas.
> Enjoy your dinner party!


I have a confession to make, I have been to many, many places all over the world but have never been to, or fancied, Benidorm! One of my friends coming for dinner is a real Beni addict, I feel like I have been as I have literally booked hundreds of people there! On Hairy Bikers last night they were in Torremolinos and they both were saying “why are we here they won’t don’t authentic Spanish food” but  of course down a back street amongst the tat and egg and chips was an amazing tapas bar. It looked fab, can’t guarantee mine will be as good but I will do my best. Just sent Mr Eggy to fishmongers for the squid, prawns and monkfish. Hope he has some in or things will be changing!


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> I’d be interested to see how this Okra business pans out. There’s more things around than just pills. Trouble is, that slime when you cook it. To stop that, just soak the okra in water containing lime juice or wine vinegar for at least an hour before you cook it. I don’t like it, slimy or not, but that’s just me.


It creates a slight slime when you soak it in water over night bt that doesn't bother me at all. Not a problem for me. I don't fancy it cooked to be honest. I throw it away after soaking t.


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Bought the latest album by Django Django, “Marble Skies”
> 
> If you don’t know, ask Google.


I saw them on Sunday Brunch.  They were good.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Nothing terribly exciting to do today.  Just unloaded & loaded the dishwasher & emptied the kitchen bins.  Now need to sort the chickens out (water & food & check for eggs) & go food shopping later.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> I have a confession to make, I have been to many, many places all over the world but have never been to, or fancied, Benidorm! One of my friends coming for dinner is a real Beni addict, I feel like I have been as I have literally booked hundreds of people there! On Hairy Bikers last night they were in Torremolinos and they both were saying “why are we here they won’t don’t authentic Spanish food” but  of course down a back street amongst the tat and egg and chips was an amazing tapas bar. It looked fab, can’t guarantee mine will be as good but I will do my best. Just sent Mr Eggy to fishmongers for the squid, prawns and monkfish. Hope he has some in or things will be changing!



Yes Beni is much maligned Eggy though it does have its unsavoury elements and I don’t mean bad tapas! I was thinking this morning there’s few places I haven’t been especially in Europe but I’ve never yet been to France, our nearest neighbours. 
I did a ‘Around the World’ buffet party for 12 after Christmas and did a dish from Thailand, Spain, Italy and Britain. It’s exhausting but lovely to see people enjoying it.

Just been to test drive a new car and they didn’t have it in even though it was booked so sod them!

Off to visit mum later and have lunch. If all is well, we might actually get out tonight to see a band. I need something to lift my mood.


----------



## Carolg

Chased up optician. They can get replacement legs but no body for glasses. Got to go chose new frames. Wot a shame


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Yes Beni is much maligned Eggy though it does have its unsavoury elements and I don’t mean bad tapas! I was thinking this morning there’s few places I haven’t been especially in Europe but I’ve never yet been to France, our nearest neighbours.
> I did a ‘Around the World’ buffet party for 12 after Christmas and did a dish from Thailand, Spain, Italy and Britain. It’s exhausting but lovely to see people enjoying it.
> 
> Just been to test drive a new car and they didn’t have it in even though it was booked so sod them!
> 
> Off to visit mum later and have lunch. If all is well, we might actually get out tonight to see a band. I need something to lift my mood.


Had most miserable holiday ever in Benidorm, but in truth, for other reasons, not place


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Had most miserable holiday ever in Benidorm, but in truth, for other reasons, not place



That’s a shame Carol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Chased up optician. They can get replacement legs but no body for glasses. Got to go chose new frames. Wot a shame


Your optician does replacement legs?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, did everything on my list today.  Now making some lamb koftas for din dins.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Chased up optician. They can get replacement legs but no body for glasses. Got to go chose new frames. Wot a shame


Before I worked in an opticians, I called them legs or arms but the correct terminology is sides! It all makes sense when you know!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Yes Beni is much maligned Eggy though it does have its unsavoury elements and I don’t mean bad tapas! I was thinking this morning there’s few places I haven’t been especially in Europe but I’ve never yet been to France, our nearest neighbours.
> I did a ‘Around the World’ buffet party for 12 after Christmas and did a dish from Thailand, Spain, Italy and Britain. It’s exhausting but lovely to see people enjoying it.
> 
> Just been to test drive a new car and they didn’t have it in even though it was booked so sod them!
> 
> Off to visit mum later and have lunch. If all is well, we might actually get out tonight to see a band. I need something to lift my mood.


Been to France a few times, Paris twice, although once was with work and we never left Disneyland. It was December and I have never been so cold in my life. We had an awards night in a marquee in evening dress, so long velvet dress, one shoulder, no sleeves, beautifully set off by goose pimples! Also stayed in a gite with the family in the Dorgdogne area and one of Mr Eggy’s brothers has a lovely house in The Midi-Pyrenees which we have stayed in. Hoping to pop in on our way to our grand tour of Italy later in the year after his op, when we eventually get a date! It’s a lovely country, very diverse, try it.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Yes Beni is much maligned Eggy though it does have its unsavoury elements and I don’t mean bad tapas! I was thinking this morning there’s few places I haven’t been especially in Europe but I’ve never yet been to France, our nearest neighbours.
> I did a ‘Around the World’ buffet party for 12 after Christmas and did a dish from Thailand, Spain, Italy and Britain. It’s exhausting but lovely to see people enjoying it.
> 
> Just been to test drive a new car and they didn’t have it in even though it was booked so sod them!
> 
> Off to visit mum later and have lunch. If all is well, we might actually get out tonight to see a band. I need something to lift my mood.


I have done a Thai, Chinese and an Indian night, this is the second time have done tapas. Nearly did Italian, had menu sorted and everything and last minute after watching Hairy Bikers this last couple of weeks I thought let’s do tapas again. Italian next time, when I have got over this one! Everyone seems to appreciate our efforts but we hardly ever get invited to dinner as I think folks think they have to do similar. I tell them I don’t care what it is as long as it’s not me cooking!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> I have done a Thai, Chinese and an Indian night, this is the second time have done tapas. Nearly did Italian, had menu sorted and everything and last minute after watching Hairy Bikers this last couple of weeks I thought let’s do tapas again. Italian next time, when I have got over this one! Everyone seems to appreciate our efforts but we hardly ever get invited to dinner as I think folks think they have to do similar. I tell them I don’t care what it is as long as it’s not me cooking!



I have the same problem Eggy...people saying they feel nervous about cooking for me. I’m happy with egg on toast!


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> I have done a Thai, Chinese and an Indian night, this is the second time have done tapas. Nearly did Italian, had menu sorted and everything and last minute after watching Hairy Bikers this last couple of weeks I thought let’s do tapas again. Italian next time, when I have got over this one! Everyone seems to appreciate our efforts but we hardly ever get invited to dinner as I think folks think they have to do similar. I tell them I don’t care what it is as long as it’s not me cooking!


Although I have only been at this D thing a short while I have encountered once people being nervous about cooking for me. I went to friends before Xmas who usually cook dinners that involve rice or potatoes etc. Before I went I just said there was no need for them to cook anything special. As it was we had salmon etc. I had messages soon after arriving back home asking me if I was alright and the food was fine for me etc. They were genuinely worried incase THEY had caused me issues. It is reassuring but somewhat concerning that old friends feel I must be treated in a special way. I also found it a little disturbing that I had caused them maybe a slight problem. I never, ever want to be a burden for anyone.  Like Amigo I am happy with egg on toast.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Although I have only been at this D thing a short while I have encountered once people being nervous about cooking for me. I went to friends before Xmas who usually cook dinners that involve rice or potatoes etc. Before I went I just said there was no need for them to cook anything special. As it was we had salmon etc. I had messages soon after arriving back home asking me if I was alright and the food was fine for me etc. They were genuinely worried incase THEY had caused me issues. It is reassuring but somewhat concerning that old friends feel I must be treated in a special way. I also found it a little disturbing that I had caused them maybe a slight problem. I never, ever want to be a burden for anyone.  Like Amigo I am happy with egg on toast.


My friends husband puts out big portions. He has started to serve up less and   Has an eat it or leave it sort of approach now. I have to take responsibility for what I eat, and hate the thought of people being stressed by my diet. Like Amigo as well, egg and toast is also great, or indeed anything on a plate that I don’t have to cool.. I understand where you are coming from vince


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Although I have only been at this D thing a short while I have encountered once people being nervous about cooking for me. I went to friends before Xmas who usually cook dinners that involve rice or potatoes etc. Before I went I just said there was no need for them to cook anything special. As it was we had salmon etc. I had messages soon after arriving back home asking me if I was alright and the food was fine for me etc. They were genuinely worried incase THEY had caused me issues. It is reassuring but somewhat concerning that old friends feel I must be treated in a special way. I also found it a little disturbing that I had caused them maybe a slight problem. I never, ever want to be a burden for anyone.  Like Amigo I am happy with egg on toast.




Oh it’s not for diabetic reasons people are nervous to cook for me Vince. In truth I don’t discuss my diabetes with friends. I think like Eggy, because we like to cook and probably push the boat out a bit, they shy off in case I’m critical. Thing is, it’s such a treat to have a meal made, I’m delighted with anything!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> , I’m delighted with anything!


@ Amigo
Me too


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Oh it’s not for diabetic reasons people are nervous to cook for me Vince. In truth I don’t discuss my diabetes with friends. I think like Eggy, because we like to cook and probably push the boat out a bit, they shy off in case I’m critical. Thing is, it’s such a treat to have a meal made, I’m delighted with anything!


Well I don’t like to boast but that’s the reason!  I too would have anything as long as someone else cooked it!


----------



## eggyg

Having a sit down after cooking and cleaning all day. Just finished the final chapters in my book, they got the murderers of course only for them to commit suicide! Good book though. Need to decide on my next one now, I usually have a break between thrillers as sometimes they get to you so think I will start on The Miniaturist, saw it on the TV over Christmas and found it quite intriguing. Won’t start it today as I can’t start a new book on the day I finish one. Just one of my quirks. Anyways back to the tapas, everything all organised but somethings I can’t do until the last minute. Hopefully they will enjoy it. All I can say is....thank goodness for dishwashers!


----------



## Carolg

Ordered new glasses, really nice with two pairs of sides, one shocking pink and other bright green. You can have one of each attached if you like!!!The main part is a bit multicoloured. Really nice, so very pleased


----------



## Kaylz

@Carolg I am so jealous! I really need a new pair of specs but can't see about an eye test for at least another 2 weeks 

Well I did the usual rituals this morning, my grandad was down early with the shopping so got 'the clean' done early at least, then after dinner sat and watched the football and then the rugby  can't wait to get to get to bed as ready to drop but felt like that an hour after getting up! Lol x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

The frames I wear were purchased, on sale, about 30 years ago. I get new glasses every second year, stylish, once I even bought two different pair because I liked them so much. But I always update the prescription in the old ones as back up. Without exception, I wear the new ones rarely, and just put the old ones on. I stopped buying new frames a couple of years ago. It was just a fantasy that I might wear them enough!


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> @Carolg I am so jealous! I really need a new pair of specs but can't see about an eye test for at least another 2 weeks
> 
> Well I did the usual rituals this morning, my grandad was down early with the shopping so got 'the clean' done early at least, then after dinner sat and watched the football and then the rugby  can't wait to get to get to bed as ready to drop but felt like that an hour after getting up! Lol x


Wasn’t happy to get another new pair, but new ones which I loved got broken in my fall. These ones are so nice, and only took 10 minutes to chose


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Wasn’t happy to get another new pair, but new ones which I loved got broken in my fall. These ones are so nice, and only took 10 minutes to chose


There's a pair online I like but as I say I cant get tested until after the 23rd at least  xx


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Ordered new glasses, really nice with two pairs of sides, one shocking pink and other bright green. You can have one of each attached if you like!!!The main part is a bit multicoloured. Really nice, so very pleased


Get you Carol! I have recently got new specs, more colourful than my last pair but nowt like your new ones! Mine are brown ( known as Havana in the trade, much sexier)  on the front, tortoise shell on the sides and red inside. I will look forward to seeing yours next month, are we still on? Xx


----------



## eggyg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> The frames I wear were purchased, on sale, about 30 years ago. I get new glasses every second year, stylish, once I even bought two different pair because I liked them so much. But I always update the prescription in the old ones as back up. Without exception, I wear the new ones rarely, and just put the old ones on. I stopped buying new frames a couple of years ago. It was just a fantasy that I might wear them enough!


I must admit I like to change my specs every year, I think when you wear them all day every day it’s nice to have a change. That was of course before I retired and I worked in an opticians and got them for free! I had to pay ( did get a discount) for my last pair so maybe will just be reglazing the old frames next time!  I have a few!


----------



## eggyg

Woke up to snow again this morning, this has turned to sleet! Not nice! Have filled up the bird feeders and made some more fat balls. They must be the best fed birds in the village. Mr Eggy at daughter number two’s house decorating granddaughter’s bedroom so I am “ pottering” about the house enjoying the peace and quiet! Will probably do something really exciting later,  like the ironing or sorting out the recycling. I don’t know how I can contain myself sometimes! Tune in tomorrow for more exciting news!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Get you Carol! I have recently got new specs, more colourful than my last pair but nowt like your new ones! Mine are brown ( known as Havana in the trade, much  is. sexier)  on the front, tortoise shell on the sides and red inside. I will look forward to seeing yours next month, are we still on? Xx


Yes still on if anyone else is. I have a holiday


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Get you Carol! I have recently got new specs, more colourful than my last pair but nowt like your new ones! Mine are brown ( known as Havana in the trade, much sexier)  on the front, tortoise shell on the sides and red inside. I will look forward to seeing yours next month, are we still on? Xx


Sound lovely Elaine. Mine don’t match the unmentionable smalls, but who knows I feel another shopping trip coming on. Lol


----------



## SB2015

Nearly finished weaving the first of our two rag rugs.  I
This one is made from OH’s shirts ripped into strips.
The next one will be from my old Laura Ashley dresses/curtains.
A good sense of satisfaction recycling stuff.


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg you do make me laugh!! 
Well today I did the usual rituals, heating wasn't needed after dinner today which is odd but have had to put it on this evening, I just went ahead and ordered the spec frames I like, lovely purple so that'll get rid of these red ones I've been using far too long!!! lol, ordered a book mum mentioned last night so she will get that for mothers day  off out at half 8 in the morning so will certainly need the heating on tomorrow dinner time! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Woke up to snow again this morning, this has turned to sleet! Not nice! Have filled up the bird feeders and made some more fat balls. They must be the best fed birds in the village. Mr Eggy at daughter number two’s house decorating granddaughter’s bedroom so I am “ pottering” about the house enjoying the peace and quiet! Will probably do something really exciting later,  like the ironing or sorting out the recycling. I don’t know how I can contain myself sometimes! Tune in tomorrow for more exciting news!


That made me smile.


----------



## Vince_UK

Today I fully ntend to do as little as possible.
I will go to the bank to get money for Spring Festival red envelopes, the store to buy a new shoe rack that a certain feline has demolished then lunch and dinner out probably.
Perhaps check what's on at the movies.
The sun is shining here  cold but fresh.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bought a new shoe storage rack an enclosed one, erected it with Miss Mao's invaluable help of course. Could have done it in 1/2 the time unaided.


----------



## AJLang

I enjoyed making a loaf of bread for the first time in a long while. It smelt delicious whilst it was baking and tasted lovely with meats and cheeses for our evening meal


----------



## eggyg

Bit of a more exciting day today. Took two granddaughters, 11 and 5, to cinema today to see Early Man, other granddaughter only six weeks old and grandson lucky enough to be invited to Loch Lommond for a couple of days by his best pal’s family. We had Nando’s for lunch, not our choice, but you know what, I really enjoyed it. Boneless chicken thighs, hot, green salad and peri-peri salted chips. We enjoyed the film but wasn’t a patch on Paddington Two which was the last film we took them to. Now just deciding what to have for tea as still full from our Nando’s!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I made a cream cheese pancake for breakfast.  Made a berry couli to go with it.  Then went to town to post some parcels & pick up a bottle of wine & some sausages, which I had for my lunch.  The sausages, not the wine.  Then made a weak attempt at tidying the kitchen.  Oh, and I've hoovered the rug.


----------



## Kaylz

Was out just after 8:30 this morning to go to the other town for an appointment, miserable and wet so headed to the bus stop that has a shelter rather than the one with just a sign post! lol, got up to a blocked ear and got fed up with it this afternoon so syringed it myself with warm water (done it many times) hmm cant think if I've done much else really haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I syringe my own ears too.  Got an ear syringe.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I syringe my own ears too.  Got an ear syringe.


Its a good job I can do my own as they've stopped doing it at our doctors surgery and you now have to go to the hospital x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Park and scootering with the kids, then supermarket shop, attempting to make American style pancakes for the kids for their supper. They don't like regular pancakes, fussy devil's!


----------



## mikeyB

I have to go to Oban today. The direct ferries to Oban are off due to high winds. Taking the shorter Lochaline ferry, (if it’s running) then there’s a forty odd mile drive to Oban. Including the short Corran Ferry (if it’s running).

Wish me luck. If I’m not back tomorrow, I got stuck.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Good luck Mike, hope you manage to get there and back OK


----------



## eggyg

It’s cold, sleety and very windy, so what’s better than a lovely warming homemade carrot and coriander soup? I tell you what’s not better...carrot and flat leaf parsley soup! Eejit! In my defence it looks very similar, it was the smell I noticed, I hate parsley with a vengeance, it’s bitter and, well, just blooming horrible. Luckily I noticed it before I whazzed it. Managed to strain it out and added the proper stuff! Also made a shepherd’s pie for a special Valentine’s meal tonight....NOT! Mr Eggy at Camera Club tonight so it’s just me and the shepherd!


----------



## grovesy

Been for a sports massage.


----------



## mikeyB

I lied earlier. It’s a 70 mile round trip. Got important stuff done in Oban, and now heading home on the first ferry that has run the day, the 14.00. 

My new phone app for the Libre works just fine. 2.9 hypo in Oban corrected neatly with a Mars Bar. First one for 20 years


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I lied earlier. It’s a 70 mile round trip. Got important stuff done in Oban, and now heading home on the first ferry that has run the day, the 14.00.
> 
> My new phone app for the Libre works just fine. 2.9 hypo in Oban corrected neatly with a Mars Bar. First one for 20 years


First hypo or first Mars Bar? If it’s the latter, haven’t they shrank?


----------



## Lesley ann

Kaylz said:


> Its a good job I can do my own as they've stopped doing it at our doctors surgery and you now have to go to the hospital x


Where did u gt the syringe from pls


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> First hypo or first Mars Bar? If it’s the latter, haven’t they shrank?


They sure have shrunk. It only lifted me  up to 7.2. A proper one would have made 10 at least And the chocolate was thinner.


----------



## Kaylz

Lesley ann said:


> Where did u gt the syringe from pls


I think it was the chemist but it's been years since we bought it so cant really remember sorry x


----------



## eggyg

Haircut and waxing today. Just eyebrows and tache. No swimming in the foreseeable. Tried soup again, roasted pepper and tomato. Trying to use up all the leftovers as going away on Saturday for a week. Was going to start deciding what we are going to pack but caught up with ITVs Trauma, just one more to watch. Very, very cold and blustery today, just the sort of day to sit in front of the coal fire watching a drama! Well, better go and see if this soup is better than yesterday’s!


----------



## mikeyB

15 minute job in a pressure cooker, those soups, Eggy. Save energy.


----------



## Radders

I am on the homeward train from Liverpool where I had lunch with 6 school friends. We started having reunions about 12 years ago and now there’s one nearly every school holiday. Great fun and I enjoy the train journey.


----------



## grainger

With my little boy - been to grandmas, then Park and muddy walk around the fields, went to see the animals at pets at home, costa for a rest then another park and now collapsing in heap as exhausted. Caused 2 hypos tho!


----------



## Lisa66

Well I had set aside today to getting on with upholstering a chair for a friend, but spent most of the day catching up with other jobs and running errands. Was such a beautiful afternoon I ended up pottering in the garden doing the jobs I should have done in the autumn. Drove past a shop called Tsunami hair and beauty, which I thought an odd choice of name?!


----------



## Kaylz

Spent the day relaxing as I've felt a little low since opening up to the psychologist yesterday, brought a lot of stuff back etc, put my charms on my bracelet this afternoon  mum's book for mothers day arrived along with another gift from Bruce which was a Celtic bauble hat  xx


----------



## grovesy

Did bit of gardening.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Been swimming, park and library with kids.
Hope you feel brighter tomorrow @Kaylz x


----------



## SB2015

I spent today doing Pilates, going for  lunch, singing at choir and then home to do a bit of weaving, all followed around by a photographer from DUK focusing on how I use my Libre sensor and the data from it to help me manage my diabetes.  An enjoyable day but exhausted.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> I spent today doing Pilates, going for  lunch, singing at choir and then home to do a bit of weaving, all followed around by a photographer from DUK focusing on how I use my Libre sensor and the data from it to help me manage my diabetes.  An enjoyable day but exhausted.


Ooh that’s very exciting. Can we expect to see you in the next issue of Balance?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Going out tonight.  Off to the cinema to see Black Panther then to Prezzo's for a belated Valentine's dinner.  They do some good low carb options too.  Apart from the puddings.


----------



## Lisa66

Well the day started well. Beautiful bright and frosty early morning walk, then supermarket. This afternoon I went to collect a form to do some volunteering, still feeling bright and cheery on this lovely day.  So driving down dual carriage way I could see a car hassling a car behind before it undertook and then came flying up my right hand side and overtook me as road narrowed to one lane...absolutely no need as cars in front of me and bags of space behind. As he flew through stones on chevron lines there was an almighty bang as one of the stones thrown up cracked my windscreen! "Insert your own appropriate word here!" I won't repeat mine. As I came up behind him a few minutes later turned out he wasn't the 18-25 year old I was expecting, but 60 if he was a day, with his wrap around sunglasses and, I imagine, small appendage! Off he went again, tailgating and overtaking, never actually getting very far! wouldnt you think old enough to know better. Anyhoo....calming down now and enjoying a small packet of cadburys giant (always giant) buttons and a cuppa.


----------



## grainger

Saw Ferdinand at local cinema with my little one then lunch out with friends - then little one came down with a tummy bug so we’ve been curled up on sofa ever since (well after a bath for him anyway!)



Mark Parrott said:


> Going out tonight.  Off to the cinema to see Black Panther then to Prezzo's for a belated Valentine's dinner.  They do some good low carb options too.  Apart from the puddings.



Ooh going to see this on Tuesday - let me know what you think!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Ooh that’s very exciting. Can we expect to see you in the next issue of Balance?


No idea as yet.  I think it will be on the website as a case study, and also in the professional development for HCPs.  I will let you know when I hear from them.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

@grainger I hope your son is better soon and that you don't get it


----------



## AJLang

All I have managed is sorting the dishwasher and talking to my Dad. The rest of the day I've been sleeping or sitting down feeling lightheaded and weak.


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger hope the wee man is feeling better soon!
@AJLang hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz xx


----------



## Amigo

I’ve sat by my mum’s hospital bed and she’s really very poorly then came home to a call from the haematologist about the results of my own CT scan which are not pretty but could be worse. 

I’ve had better days!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> I’ve sat by my mum’s hospital bed and she’s really very poorly then came home to a call from the haematologist about the results of my own CT scan which are not pretty but could be worse.
> 
> I’ve had better days!




Sending you ((hugs)) x


----------



## Amigo

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sending you ((hugs)) x



Thanks Lucy and gratefully received x


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> I’ve sat by my mum’s hospital bed and she’s really very poorly then came home to a call from the haematologist about the results of my own CT scan which are not pretty but could be worse.
> 
> I’ve had better days!


Love and hugs for you Amigo xx


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Love and hugs for you Amigo xx



Thanks AJ x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

AJ I hope you feel brighter tomorrow x


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo thoughts are with you and sending hugs xx


----------



## eggyg

Lovely day so went for an hour’s walk. Starting packing for our holiday to North Yorkshire tomorrow. Tidied up, as you do before you go away, if we got burgled I wouldn’t want the robbers thinking we were scruffy b*g***s! I will probably Hoover myself out of the front door tomorrow!  Have just had a nice bubbly bath as going out for dinner tonight with two of Mr Eggy’s brothers and their wives, should have been three but the dreaded flu has struck. Should be a good laugh, the “ boys” can get very loud and raucous when out.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> I’ve sat by my mum’s hospital bed and she’s really very poorly then came home to a call from the haematologist about the results of my own CT scan which are not pretty but could be worse.
> 
> I’ve had better days!


 X


----------



## Kaylz

The usual rituals and been sitting overthinking things all day  got annoyed as the plan was to have boiled sprouts with tea (I suggested roasted last night but was told there wasn't enough time to do it, mum comes home and decides she's going to do them!) now the reason it got to me is cause if we were having roasted I was going to take some bacon out  the freezer and chuck it in with my lot but too late, then went to check if there was mushrooms in the fridge as thought I'll chuck some of them in instead, nope they were discarded yesterday, guess everything is just getting to me at the moment lol xx


----------



## AJLang

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> AJ I hope you feel brighter tomorrow x


Thank you Lucy. I've been having bouts like this for nearly a month now. GP is referring me to a neurologist and an ENT consultant. But I'm making the most of the good days


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> The usual rituals and been sitting overthinking things all day  got annoyed as the plan was to have boiled sprouts with tea (I suggested roasted last night but was told there wasn't enough time to do it, mum comes home and decides she's going to do them!) now the reason it got to me is cause if we were having roasted I was going to take some bacon out  the freezer and chuck it in with my lot but too late, then went to check if there was mushrooms in the fridge as thought I'll chuck some of them in instead, nope they were discarded yesterday, guess everything is just getting to me at the moment lol xx


Hugs Kaylz xx


----------



## Kaylz

AJLang said:


> Hugs Kaylz xx


Thanks Amanda xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> The usual rituals and been sitting overthinking things all day  got annoyed as the plan was to have boiled sprouts with tea (I suggested roasted last night but was told there wasn't enough time to do it, mum comes home and decides she's going to do them!) now the reason it got to me is cause if we were having roasted I was going to take some bacon out  the freezer and chuck it in with my lot but too late, then went to check if there was mushrooms in the fridge as thought I'll chuck some of them in instead, nope they were discarded yesterday, guess everything is just getting to me at the moment lol xx



Kaylz, you know in your heart of hearts that these things really don’t matter but it’s other things driving down your coping and making you stress. Let it go hun, it’s not important enough to make you unhappy x


----------



## Radders

Lisa66 said:


> Well the day started well. Beautiful bright and frosty early morning walk, then supermarket. This afternoon I went to collect a form to do some volunteering, still feeling bright and cheery on this lovely day.  So driving down dual carriage way I could see a car hassling a car behind before it undertook and then came flying up my right hand side and overtook me as road narrowed to one lane...absolutely no need as cars in front of me and bags of space behind. As he flew through stones on chevron lines there was an almighty bang as one of the stones thrown up cracked my windscreen! "Insert your own appropriate word here!" I won't repeat mine. As I came up behind him a few minutes later turned out he wasn't the 18-25 year old I was expecting, but 60 if he was a day, with his wrap around sunglasses and, I imagine, small appendage! Off he went again, tailgating and overtaking, never actually getting very far! wouldnt you think old enough to know better. Anyhoo....calming down now and enjoying a small packet of cadburys giant (always giant) buttons and a cuppa.


Poor you, sounds scary!


----------



## Radders

Last day of the half term break and it was gloriously sunny! Walked through the park to the swimming baths which were pleasantly uncrowded as compared with Sunday when I usually go. 40 lengths. Walked back the long way round, enjoyed seeing lots of people out with their kids and dogs enjoying the fresh air and sunshine.
After lunch I walked to my local charity shop and then to pick up my prescription. Have done a wash and am now waiting for takeaway to be delivered. 
14,000 steps so far according to FitBit!


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> pick up my prescription


You've just reminded me I need to put a repeat in lol, thanks! xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

grainger said:


> Saw Ferdinand at local cinema with my little one then lunch out with friends - then little one came down with a tummy bug so we’ve been curled up on sofa ever since (well after a bath for him anyway!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh going to see this on Tuesday - let me know what you think!


Really enjoyed it.  Quite different to other Marvel films.


----------



## eggyg

Arrived safely in North Yorkshire. Cottage beautiful, compact and bijou but very nicely done. The village we are in seems very nice, a gastro pud, cafe, local shop and a few minutes walk to the river Nidd and good walks everywhere. Touch wood, weather decent tomorrow as we are planning on doing some local walking then we are meeting up with our niece and her husband, who live near York, for a meal in the evening. Just having a cosy night in. Nothing on telly so will probably read my book.


----------



## Radders

This morning was lazy, then we took a cycle up to a nearby wood which we’ve never got round to exploring. Unfortunately the terrain wasn’t really suitable for the bikes so we enjoyed a flask of tea in the sunshine and came home. It was lovely to get out in the sun.


----------



## Lisa66

Just home from day in London...pooped. We went to see The Ferryman, absolutely brilliant, definitely lived up to reviews, then met up with daughter and her boyfriend for dinner...lots of steps on Fitbit, so hopefully that will go some way to offset dinner.


----------



## eggyg

Just got back to our pied a terre for the week after visiting Brimham Rocks, Google it, very impressive. It was a tad chilly up there, still some snow hanging around. Anyways, after a restorative cuppa and a dark Kit Kat, love ‘em, going for a hot shower and getting glammed up, well anything is more glamorous than what I am presently wearing, very muddy walking trousers and a thermal vest, to go out for dinner with our niece ( from York) and her hubby. First of the family meet ups this week. Bro and sister-in-law for lunch in Keighley, Tuesday, and meet up with our Leeds niece and great nephew on Wednesday. Quite liking “ God’s Own Country”.


----------



## mikeyB

If Yorkshire is God’s own country how do you explain Rotherham?


----------



## Davein

mikeyB said:


> If Yorkshire is God’s own country how do you explain Rotherham?


You can't


----------



## Mark Parrott

I was driving through Bradford late last year & 2 young 'ruffians' were smashing up a phone box for no apparent reason in broad daylight.  No one took any notice either.  Even a police car drove past & did nothing.


----------



## MikeTurin

Three things.
Made a spaghetti squash with tomato sauce and basil and some leftover rabbit.

Tried to reconfigure the mouse, and after have passed the afternoon on trying all the things, I took an older mouse and found the mouse has an hardware problem and needs a disassembly and cleaning.

Found an old camcorder (the ones with tapes) Initially looked dead, but after having left charging the battery all the day it actually worked. I have to find where are the videotapes for it.
Will come useful for my dad's 80th birthday - so I could record the party on some more senible than a cellphone.


----------



## Vince_UK

Yesterday I did absolutely nowt, zero, zilch, not a thing. Totally lazy day watching movies and eating. It was heavenly, but today I feel guilty.
Today wil be totally different I have meetings at 2 with Fins and Italians.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I was driving through Bradford late last year & 2 young 'ruffians' were smashing up a phone box for no apparent reason in broad daylight.  No one took any notice either.  Even a police car drove past & did nothing.


Regular sporting event in Newcastle. Not worth intervening could possibly get kicked or even worse stabbed. Sad and tragic world we now live it.
Here, it just doesn't happen, if it did yes people would walk past but they know that Mr Lawman will eventually and quickly appear, CCTV everywhere, and the ramifications would be swift and severe. In addition to that the prospect of bringing shame and loss of face to the family is not even worth thinking about.
I firmly believe the root cause lies in the way many kids are raised with a lack of basic respect for people and things plus feeling of total entitlement to do as they please and bad parenting.
 Here all buses, taxis and trains and some bus stops have video screens in then and in 15 years I have yet to see one vandalised.
I couldn't see that happening in the "Toon"


----------



## Kaylz

Yesterday I sat and watched films with Bruce and my mum, really haven't been sleeping well for a while now and don't have the energy to do much so was an ideal day, then got the mince done for tea in the afternoon, bit different this week as I added shredded sprouts and a couple of closed cup mushrooms, didn't look pretty but can certainly say it tasted lovely  x


----------



## grainger

Yesterday we didn’t do much as the boys in my house both have bugs. Took a few things to the tip and cleared up the garden ready to think about what pots etc to have this year (we aren’t v good at keeping anything alive).

Saturday though I ordered a new car! Very excited.


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> I was driving through Bradford late last year & 2 young 'ruffians' were smashing up a phone box for no apparent reason in broad daylight.  No one took any notice either.  Even a police car drove past & did nothing.


Thinking of going to Bradford whilst in Yorkshire, Mr Eggy wants to visit a gallery in the City Hall/ Library, something to do with photography and then on to what was is now known as the Science and Media Centre, think it was TV and Film museum back in the day. If I see any “ ruffians” I will do as our fine police force do and ignore them!


----------



## eggyg

Day three in God’s Own Country and what do you know? It rained! What a bloomin’ cheek, so no walking today. So drove into York and took shelter in the Minster, Mr Eggy decided we would take the Tower Tour, 275 steps, we were asked to read a notice which recommended, amongst other things, that if you had a heart condition not to attempt it. Of course he lied through his teeth. Off we went, his heart was fine but his legs gave way, he blames the statins. Got up there eventually, I was absolutely kn*****ed and dizzy! It was very narrow and of course spiral but what else should you expect of a 1000 year old religious building. Then went for a late lunch in Brown’s department store, can’t believe it’s still family run. Was having a lovely day until we went back to the car park and were charged £14 for just less than 4 hours, just avoided paying £17 by 10 minutes! Beans on toast for tea, no popping down to local pub tonight!


----------



## Kaylz

Spent a while searching the net for local hairdressers, really need to get it seen to as the side I have hair is starting to get in my eye and bug me! haha, the one I  usually use is fantastic but she only does nights and I don't like waiting around until 8pm to have a cut, when I eventually get round to that (contacted a few shops on facebook) will have to get some dye and do that again, the rest of the day I've spent stressed out, I hate that folk don't clean up their food crumbs behind them (or anything for that matter actually), leaving me to have to quickly clean before I get on with anything, urgh and breathe! lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Took the kids to the fair.


----------



## Amigo

Hospital visiting mainly


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Hospital visiting mainly


Can be very tiring Amigo and draining. Hope your Mum is ok and at least stable


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> Hospital visiting mainly



I hope your mum improves soon x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Can be very tiring Amigo and draining. Hope your Mum is ok and at least stable





Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope your mum improves soon x



Thanks guys...I do too. Yes it can be very draining Vince and emotionally hard as she’s not really conscious presently.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well spent most of the evening tracking down an estate agent who had attached a "For Sale" sign on the inside of my house fencing. No mean feat from here. I was furious. Wrong house of course.
My Neighbour sent me photo very puzzled as he holds  keys to my house and cars while I am away.
Managed to contact my Son, again an almost impossible task, who  called them and I emailed them giving them 2 hours to get it down, repair any damage to the fence and advising them that  failure to do so would result in a rental charge being levied on them from me of £100 per hour for the privledge of putting the unauthorised sign there and compensation for trespass and any damage.
10 minutes after sending the email the sign was gone.
Trying to sort irritations in the UK out from here is sometimes challenging lol


----------



## Kaylz

Well got a late message last night from a hairdresser saying she could come get me seen to at 11am so up, had breakfast, quick wash of the hair, sorted things for lunch and she was here bang on 11! FAB! , so that's me had my hair chopped FINALLY! haha, gave the floor a sweep to get the hair up and been chilling the rest of the day as didn't sleep well at all last night, no doubt it will be the same tonight again with the stressing and worrying about the hospital appointment tomorrow afternoon x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Took kids bowling this afternoon and now just chilling before my nightshift tonight.


----------



## eggyg

Visited Mr Eggy’s brother and his wife in their new home just outside Keighley. They served us a lovely lunch and we had a good natter, haven’t seen them for 5 months. Got lost on the way back to cottage, but eventually the Sat Nav got us back on the right road. Ended up close to the moors the views of the lights over the cities were amazing. Leeds tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> Visited Mr Eggy’s brother and his wife in their new home just outside Keighley. They served us a lovely lunch and we had a good natter, haven’t seen them for 5 months. Got lost on the way back to cottage, but eventually the Sat Nav got us back on the right road. Ended up close to the moors the views of the lights over the cities were amazing. Leeds tomorrow.


Apparently, fishcakes are called scones in Keighley.  How confusing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today so far.  Taken wifey to hospital for hand X-ray.  She has clicking thumbs & GP is concerned.  And just made some huge scotch eggs.


----------



## HOBIE

Yesterday ! Early train to London. Should have taken less than 3hrs. Took more than 6hrs. Got to meeting late but was very good. Diabetes & Gum disease. Some very clever people there & sounds very positive to me.


----------



## grainger

Ironing. Loads of ironing. 

Plus looking after Mum and small person


----------



## Kaylz

Started the day off with kicking Bruce out of bed and banished him to the sofa at 12am lol (cant be doing with darth vader impressions especially when I've not slept! haha) so had to boot him off the sofa to get myself seen to this morning, got the mince done for tea, searched the net for a new laptop, went to the hospital for my eye check up, fingers crossed everything seems good at the mo so next appointment is a whole 4 months away!  so as soon as the spec frames I ordered arrive will be booking myself in at the opticians  xx


----------



## eggyg

Went to Leeds today to look at the shops! Never been before and was told about all these fabulous shopping centres and designer shops. To be fair it all leaves me cold. Didn’t set foot in any. But we did visit Kirkgate indoor market, a proper market, beautiful old building and the most amazing fresh fish stalls, they excited me much more than Harvey Nicks and Ted Baker et al! If we had been going home tomorrow I would have bought loads. Then we visited another niece, great nephew and ex sister-in-law a few miles away from Leeds for a catch up. That’s all the visiting done so tomorrow we are celebrating with a afternoon tea at Betty’s in Harrogate!


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Went to Leeds today to look at the shops! Never been before and was told about all these fabulous shopping centres and designer shops. To be fair it all leaves me cold. Didn’t set foot in any. But we did visit Kirkgate indoor market, a proper market, beautiful old building and the most amazing fresh fish stalls, they excited me much more than Harvey Nicks and Ted Baker et al! If we had been going home tomorrow I would have bought loads. Then we visited another niece, great nephew and ex sister-in-law a few miles away from Leeds for a catch up. That’s all the visiting done so tomorrow we are celebrating with a afternoon tea at Betty’s in Harrogate!


Yes that market is wonderful.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Started the day off with kicking Bruce out of bed and banished him to the sofa at 12am lol (cant be doing with darth vader impressions especially when I've not slept! haha) so had to boot him off the sofa to get myself seen to this morning, got the mince done for tea, searched the net for a new laptop, went to the hospital for my eye check up, fingers crossed everything seems good at the mo so next appointment is a whole 4 months away!  so as soon as the spec frames I ordered arrive will be booking myself in at the opticians  xx


Poor Bruce


----------



## mikeyB

I slept 11 hours last night, three of those on the sofa. That’s definitely not diabetes related, and for sure it ain’t work


----------



## eggyg

Presently watching Pointless back at the cottage feeling absolutely stuffed after our trip to Betty’s tea rooms. It was fab, and didn’t have to queue too long. Just as well as it’s really cold in Yorkshire at the moment. (Apparently going to be -4 tonight! ) Then we actually went into a shop, Hoopers a lovely old fashioned department store, and just happened to buy a pair of shoes each, as you do! No tea tonight I don’t think, well not yet anyways!


----------



## mikeyB

I just got a pointless answer in the first round of pointless with the word Proscribe. Made my day.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I just got a pointless answer in the first round of pointless with the word Proscribe. Made my day.


Well done! I rarely get a pointless answer although this couple who got through to the final are a bit dim!


----------



## Carolg

Found out that government are putting up minimum employee pension contributions from 1% to 3%, council tax going up 3%, so my pointless question is wher do folks that earn just too much to qualify for benefits find the money for these increases, or am I just a bit dense?
I know we have to make provisions for old age, but...
Sorry, maybe a contentious response


----------



## Carolg

S


grainger said:


> Ironing. Loads of ironing.
> 
> Plus looking after Mum and small person


Sure you don’t want mine


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Thanks guys...I do too. Yes it can be very draining Vince and emotionally hard as she’s not really conscious presently.


Sorry to hear that amigo


----------



## Carolg

Going for a haircut now


----------



## Davein

Carolg said:


> Found out that government are putting up minimum employee pension contributions from 1% to 3%, council tax going up 3%, so my pointless question is wher do folks that earn just too much to qualify for benefits find the money for these increases, or am I just a bit dense?
> I know we have to make provisions for old age, but...
> Sorry, maybe a contentious response


And the TV licence is going up by £3.50 in April


----------



## grainger

Carolg said:


> S
> 
> Sure you don’t want mine



Absolutely positive!


----------



## Kaylz

Spent most of day just wanting to sleep, this lying awake most of the night is really starting to get to me, and if I do actually fall asleep I'm waking up every half hour  also spent the day checking DPD as apparently I should have had a delivery today but didn't so god knows what's going on there! looked at laptops but funds wont stretch to the hard drive space I need so that's off too, jeez give us a break haha x


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve just been down to the post office (it’s part of the Spar shop, so it’s open as long as the shop is) to send some documents special delivery to the solicitor in Oban. Being special delivery, it’ll likely go via Glasgow. 120 mile round trip.


----------



## Carolg

Davein said:


> And the TV licence is going up by £3.50 in April


Do you get a rebate for low usage


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> Absolutely positive!


Aw. There’s only a teensy weensy wee drop


----------



## Davein

Carolg said:


> Do you get a rebate for low usage


I think you don't have to pay anything if you don't watch it live.


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just been down to the post office (it’s part of the Spar shop, so it’s open as long as the shop is) to send some documents special delivery to the solicitor in Oban. Being special delivery, it’ll likely go via Glasgow. 120 mile round trip.
> Round and round we go. Life,s a merry go round.
> 
> Here,s a wee laugh. Hairdresser, with a straight face told me the spray she put on my lovely white locks has black and white diamond particles in it to give shine.blah,,blah,,blah. I almost had to be scrapped off the folly giggling. Going to get a quote for hair insurance in case I get held up for ransom.


----------



## Carolg

Davein said:


> I think you don't have to pay anything if you don't watch it live.


I do, but they get you all ways. I knew someone who got fine for no licence, then the detector van came round again a few weeks later and very nicely suggested that getting fined didn’t mean she didn’t need to get a licence. Think she got another fine


----------



## Davein

Carolg said:


> I do, but they get you all ways. I knew someone who got fine for no licence, then the detector van came round again a few weeks later and very nicely suggested that getting fined didn’t mean she didn’t need to get a licence. Think she got another fine


She probably still had her telly tuned in to live and her aerial still connected. You need a set top box (connected to the internet)with aerial completely disconnected.  Alternatively you can wait until you are 75 for a free licence.
You can get 50% discount if you are blind which I think is an insult as effectively the telly just becomes as useful as a radio in that circumstance,


----------



## Carolg

Davein said:


> She probably still had her telly tuned in to live and her aerial still connected. You need a set top box (connected to the internet)with aerial completely disconnected.  Alternatively you can wait until you are 75 for a free licence.
> You can get 50% discount if you are blind which I think is an insult as effectively the telly just becomes as useful as a radio in that circumstance,


That was years ago before set top boxes.

Davein, I don’t disagree with you about blind people getting  only a 50% discount for tv licence, but in fact only a very small percentage of blind people have no vision at all, and do have some vision.


----------



## Davein

Carolg said:


> That was years ago before set top boxes.
> 
> Davein, I don’t disagree with you about blind people getting  only a 50% discount for tv licence, but in fact only a very small percentage of blind people have no vision at all, and do have some vision.


You're probably right but I can imagine it's no picnic trying to watch a tv with impaired vision. A neighbour of mine had impaired vision and every few months as his vision worsened he would purchased a larger tv. He was into sport whereas his wife was into the soaps and films/dramas so she had her own tv. So they both sat opposite ends of the front room each watching their own tv. He eventually died of a brain tumour but as they both smoked like troopers I wasn't surprised.


----------



## Vince_UK

Do you get a free licence at 75? I didn't know that.
7 years 8 months  to go, bad thing is I rarely watch TV when back home usually Amazon Prime Video or Netflix.


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Do you get a free licence at 75? I didn't know that.
> 7 years 8 months  to go, bad thing is I rarely watch TV when back home usually Amazon Prime Video or Netflix.


With such a government incentive as this to look forward to and stay alive for, it would be unpatriotic not to comply


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> With such a government incentive as this to look forward to and stay alive for, it would be unpatriotic not to comply


Here! Here! Well Said.


----------



## Carolg

Hip hip hoorah. Picked up new replacement glasses so here,s hoping less headaches, eyes are swimming a bit just now, but not too bad. Not doing anything else exciting. Coffee, wee bit tidying round, zzzzz


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today.  Took wifey to specsavers to get her eyes checked.  Found out she needs new reading glasses.  I didn't even know she had any old ones!  Popped into bank to pay in a cheque.  They showed me to this machine that pays cheques in by scanning them.  Interesting.  Popped into Holland & Barrett and found some reduced to clear nuts, do bought the lot.  Popped to Sainsbury's for a few sundries, then to B&M for coal & logs as it's going to be a bit cool this coming week.  Then popped to an auction viewing to see what I can buy & sell on.  Had a few things i'm interested in.  Auction is tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylz

Did the usual rituals this morning, less cleaning up to do at lunch time as mum was out volunteering at the charity shop until 1:30, been checking emails and my DPD app all morning like a crazy woman in the hope it would say my parcel was out for delivery, the email came just after 12 saying that Bob would deliver my parcel between 14:32 and 15:32, cue the excitement for me, didn't think much of Bob, not very friendly etc but he did turn up at 14:35 with my new spec frames and OH MY I'M IN LOVE! haha, booked in for an eye test Tuesday afternoon  xx


----------



## eggyg

Been to Bradford!


----------



## mikeyB

Great place for a curry, Bradford.


----------



## Amigo

The old lady in the next hospital bed to my mum is crying to go back home to Bradford bless her so someone loves it!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Great place for a curry, Bradford.


That was sort of the half plan. Visited the Science and Media Museum, had a bit lunch and then Impressions Gallery, which took all of 10 minutes! It wasn’t very big at all!  Was hoping to mill around and have an early dinner but it was bloody freezing and we were scared to leave the car too long in the car park! Apologies to anyone from Bradford! Just going down to local pub very shortly, Mr Eggy likes to watch Pointless, Eggheads and Michael Portillo! He never used to be such a geek, think I need to send him back to work!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> The old lady in the next hospital bed to my mum is crying to go back home to Bradford bless her so someone loves it!


Well someone has to! Mr Eggy’s eldest brother went to Uni in Bradford in the late sixties, met and married a Yorkshire lass and had children. Hence all the visiting this week. They now live just outside Keighley, wasn’t keen on that town either. We are really spoiled in Cumbria, it’s such a vast county but not very highly populated and hasn’t got the traffic problems we have encountered this week, it’s driven us mad! It took us nearly two hours from Bradford back to Harrogate, it’s about 25 miles! Well home tomorrow, have had a good week though. Seen lots, been all over the place, eaten well, walked lots and seen family. Perfect!  BTW we have met some very friendly people, everyone speaks to you, we are a bit aloof in Cumbria, except me!


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Great place for a curry, Bradford.


We have a local curry house that is run by a guy from Bradford.  They really are awesome.


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Did the usual rituals this morning, less cleaning up to do at lunch time as mum was out volunteering at the charity shop until 1:30, been checking emails and my DPD app all morning like a crazy woman in the hope it would say my parcel was out for delivery, the email came just after 12 saying that Bob would deliver my parcel between 14:32 and 15:32, cue the excitement for me, didn't think much of Bob, not very friendly etc but he did turn up at 14:35 with my new spec frames and OH MY I'M IN LOVE! haha, booked in for an eye test Tuesday afternoon  xxView attachment 6910 View attachment 6911


Perhaps Kaylz you were drop no. 30 on Bob's list and he had another 80 to do so not very friendly. Our Parcelforce guy is brilliant. he'll leave parcels in our shed round the back if we're not in and always asks about my health, wish they were all like him.


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> Perhaps Kaylz you were drop no. 30 on Bob's list and he had another 80 to do so not very friendly. Our Parcelforce guy is brilliant. he'll leave parcels in our shed round the back if we're not in and always asks about my health, wish they were all like him.


According to the app I was drop 15 lol, you need a bit of charm to be a delivery person in my opinion, nothing worse than a grump turning up at your door lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Been to Bradford!


 That is one devil of an admission @eggyg.
Been to or drove quickly through looking straight ahead lol?


----------



## Vince_UK

Well intended to go to the office today but the bathroom hand basin waste pipe totally disintergrated, superb quality. 4 years old that's all.
Literally fell off lol
Waiting now for a little man to come to fix it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Fixed and replaced  £6, well fixed for the time being that is lol


----------



## mikeyB

Does that include VAT, Vince?


----------



## Carolg

off out with friend. Bought new lamps, bedding and went for lunch. Home with feet up and cuppa. Some chores to do, but not stressed about that. Optician to get specs adjusted as too tight on nose and ears. Glad not to have eye strain and headaches now. Lovely sunny day, almost tropical


----------



## Kaylz

Been sitting chilling with the OH watching the rugby, will get tea sorted soon so I don't miss too much of the most important match today  x


----------



## Robin

Mark Parrott said:


> Popped into bank to pay in a cheque. They showed me to this machine that pays cheques in by scanning them. Interesting


I came across one of those at our bank the other day. Couldn't work out how to get started, then an assistant came up and tactfully said, 'I don't think that machine's working, come and try this one' and led me to one that was lit up like a Christmas tree. She then guided me through the process, saying reassuringly 'don't worry, it's all checked by a human' which conjured up a vision of a person squashed into the cramped machine holding a camera. Thing that surprised me, was that I had two cheques to pay in, and you fed them in both together, one on top of the other!


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> That is one devil of an admission @eggyg.
> Been to or drove quickly through looking straight ahead lol?


Actually parked up and went into the city! Visited the Science and Media Museum as has an exhibition on photography, how it started etc and lots of old cameras, Mr Eggy is a big photography fan, quite enjoyed it myself. Then got back in car and drove away!


----------



## eggyg

Home today after our week in Yorkshire. Beautiful sunny day but again very, very cold. The plan was to do Malham Cove on the way home, made a picnic and everything. Got to Malham village where the walk starts to find that the place was packed and not a single car park space to be had! Was very disappointed. That Julia Bradbury has a lot to answer to! So went to Settle instead and were “ lucky” enough to see a steam train. Ate our sandwiches in the car and came home. Unpacked, wash on and takeaway for tea! I love going away but I really love coming home! Love my own bed and to be honest my own loo! Is that just me?


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> Does that include VAT, Vince?


haha No but included to full replacement waste unit and  the equivalent of a £1 tip,
 I am overly generous I know. Tipping is neither done nor expected here for some reason which I have never fully appreciated considering money is a God in this country.


----------



## Wirrallass

As it was a gorgeous sunny day here I did three machine loads of washing and hung it out to dry ~ and it did just that yeah! Now I have a load of ironing to do which I don't mind. I love the smell of freshness on clothes and bed linen when its been dried outside.

I walked to the local supermarket late this afternoon to stock up on a few things ~ those few things turned out to be a big shop and big £ bill. The walk there was freezing cold but I was well wrapped up with thick warm jacket, woolly hat and thick scarf round my neck. Needed it. Got a taxi home!

I did the usual chores this morning and cleared the stairwell of accumulated coats and shoes! Oh and I swept the patio of leaves and junk that the wind had deposited there. 

I don't know about anyone else but I'm dreading my gas billThe central heating has been turned on more than its been turned off this winter!! The rep called yesterday to take meter readings!!Arghhhhhh!


----------



## Wirrallass

Davein said:


> And the TV licence is going up by £3.50 in April


Whhaaaaat?


----------



## Vince_UK

@wirralass 
Been a busy bee, a very busy bee.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> @wirralass
> Been a busy bee, a very busy bee.


For a minute I thought we were in the 'e' thread and was all but ready to say GOTCHA!!!but nah.....foiled again!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> For a minute I thought we were in the 'e' thread and was all but ready to say GOTCHA!!!but nah.....foiled again!!!


Thought you may LOL 
I had "e" withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> @wirralass
> Been a busy bee, a very busy bee.


Busier than usual on a Saturday Vince ~ I much prefer to relax over the weekends apart from doing only the minimum of chores. I often to go down to the prom, watch the waves breach the walls if it's a blowing a gale. There's a garden centre about 4-5 miles away, family and myself go there for roast dinner Sunday lunch time ~ its a great restaurant. Then we have a mosey around the shop units (clothesshoes) and eventually plants & shrubs etc then home.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Busier than usual on a Saturday Vince ~ I much prefer to relax over the weekends apart from doing only the minimum of chores. I often to go down to the prom, watch the waves breach the walls if it's a blowing a gale. There's a garden centre about 4-5 miles away, family and myself go there for roast dinner Sunday lunch time ~ its a great restaurant. Then we have a mosey around the shop units (clothesshoes) and eventually plants & shrubs etc then home.


Sounds a cool way to spend time


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Sounds a cool way to spend time


Simple life here V ~ nothing extravagant ~ don't live in the fast lane. Winding down.

Having probs with my Tablet now Vince ~ it's in go slow ~ just received a message saying Internal Server Error and to contact the Server Administrator! Lower down it says:
Apache Server at forum.diabetes.org.uk Port 443. I'm not tech savvy so haven't a clue what this means
Not doing anything til I see my daughter tomor.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Simple life here V ~ nothing extravagant ~ don't live in the fast lane. Winding down.
> 
> Having probs with my Tablet now Vince ~ it's in go slow ~ just received a message saying Internal Server Error and to contact the Server Administrator! Lower down it says:
> Apache Server at forum.diabetes.org.uk Port 443. I'm not tech savvy so haven't a clue what this means
> Not doing anything til I see my daughter tomor.


ok Take Care WL


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Home today after our week in Yorkshire. Beautiful sunny day but again very, very cold. The plan was to do Malham Cove on the way home, made a picnic and everything. Got to Malham village where the walk starts to find that the place was packed and not a single car park space to be had! Was very disappointed. That Julia Bradbury has a lot to answer to! So went to Settle instead and were “ lucky” enough to see a steam train. Ate our sandwiches in the car and came home. Unpacked, wash on and takeaway for tea! I love going away but I really love coming home! Love my own bed and to be honest my own loo! Is that just me?


No, it’s not just you. I like time alone as well, although that can be lonely


----------



## Carolg

wirralass said:


> As it was a gorgeous sunny day here I did three machine loads of washing and hung it out to dry ~ and it did just that yeah! Now I have a load of ironing to do which I don't mind. I love the smell of freshness on clothes and bed linen when its been dried outside.
> 
> I walked to the local supermarket late this afternoon to stock up on a few things ~ those few things turned out to be a big shop and big £ bill. The walk there was freezing cold but I was well wrapped up with thick warm jacket, woolly hat and thick scarf round my neck. Needed it. Got a taxi home!
> 
> I did the usual chores this morning and cleared the stairwell of accumulated coats and shoes! Oh and I swept the patio of leaves and junk that the wind had deposited there.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I'm dreading my gas billThe central heating has been turned on more than its been turned off this winter!! The rep called yesterday to take meter readings!!Arghhhhhh!


Gas bill ugh. I haven’t had a winter here that has had the gas boiler on as much.and that is helped only by fact I work full time.


----------



## Davein

wirralass said:


> Whhaaaaat?


Appropriately on 1st April


----------



## grainger

Yesterday: kids got up at 5.30 which was too early for me!... but we went to kiddie archery, rode scooters, went to the park, swimming, a tiny of bit of shopping and then collapsed on sofas. Was a busy day!


----------



## Davein

grainger said:


> Yesterday: kids got up at 5.30 which was too early for me!... but we went to kiddie archery, rode scooters, went to the park, swimming, a tiny of bit of shopping and then collapsed on sofas. Was a busy day!


Best time of the day to arise.......the birds are singing, little traffic noise, stillness in the air....


----------



## grainger

Davein said:


> Best time of the day to arise.......the birds are singing, little traffic noise, stillness in the air....



Understand that but Being asleep is much more appealing!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, thought I was doing something good today.  Decided to introduce our new-ish ex battery hens to our 2 other hens.  They have been in separate coups but next to each other so they can get to know each other.  Well, decided to make a gateway from one coup to the other & as soon as they stated to mingle, our old hens are attacking the new ones & they are petrified!  I don't know whether I should leave them to sort themselves out or separate them again.  Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Wirrallass

Davein said:


> Appropriately on 1st April


You're joking!!


----------



## Kaylz

@Mark Parrott I'd probably give them an hour or so to see if they start getting along then separate if need be  x


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, thought I was doing something good today.  Decided to introduce our new-ish ex battery hens to our 2 other hens.  They have been in separate coups but next to each other so they can get to know each other.  Well, decided to make a gateway from one coup to the other & as soon as they stated to mingle, our old hens are attacking the new ones & they are petrified!  I don't know whether I should leave them to sort themselves out or separate them again.  Any advice would be welcome.


I confess I don't know anything about chickens Mark (Apart from eating them!) but how about separating them but put them in each other's pens to get used to the others 'smell' then try introducing them together again? Just a thought


----------



## Davein

Try introducing them at night when it's dark. that sometimes works (although not really great at this time of year).or at feeding time when they are distracted. Tolerate the pecking as long as you can but if you see blood drawn remove hen asap as they seem to be attracted to red. I have a similar problem with some male ducks we hatched out (and haven't the heart to give them the chop) They start fighting each other at certain times of the year and it can be quite brutal. (to do with breeding and females) and we separate them for a few weeks and their ok again..


----------



## Davein

wirralass said:


> You're joking!!


Never joke when someone's trying to screw me out of more money


----------



## mikeyB

Well, today I made smoked ham hough and  split pea soup (including carrot, celery and onion) in 50 minutes using the pressure cooker and hand blender. Delicious. Tonight, a steak casserole in 30 minutes...

I never understood why my gran swore by her ancient pressure cooker. I do now, saves a fortune in leccy. Or gas, of course.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Davein said:


> Try introducing them at night when it's dark. that sometimes works (although not really great at this time of year).or at feeding time when they are distracted. Tolerate the pecking as long as you can but if you see blood drawn remove hen asap as they seem to be attracted to red. I have a similar problem with some male ducks we hatched out (and haven't the heart to give them the chop) They start fighting each other at certain times of the year and it can be quite brutal. (to do with breeding and females) and we separate them for a few weeks and their ok again..


This is where the term 'pecking order' comes from.  Our old hens see themselves as the bosses & are making sure the new ones know that.  I'm keeping an eye on them at the moment.  I think they are starting to calm down.  Thought they would be used to each other by now.  We've had the new ones for 4 weeks & they were all chatting to each other through the wire.


----------



## grainger

Today has been as manic as yesterday. Early morning involved playing magnetic bricks and stickle bricks. Then swimming, then park, then scooters, then park then soft play and now hubby and I are debating if we have the energy to go play pool for an hour or so once kids are in bed!


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Today has been as manic as yesterday. Early morning involved playing magnetic bricks and stickle bricks. Then swimming, then park, then scooters, then park then soft play and now hubby and I are debating if we have the energy to go play pool for an hour or so once kids are in bed!


Go for it grainger ~ it'll do you both the world of good ~ just enjoy your time there and get your money's worth. Understandable tho if you decide to stay in ~ reeelaaax ~ and have an early night in readiness for tomorrows challenges Enjoy


----------



## grainger

wirralass said:


> Go for it grainger ~ it'll do you both the world of good ~ just enjoy your time there and get your money's worth. Understandable tho if you decide to stay in ~ reeelaaax ~ and have an early night in readiness for tomorrows challenges Enjoy



It’s just staying awake! Center Parcs 4 weeks before our second child is due is more tiring than I realised haha. Doing me good though staying this active


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> It’s just staying awake! Center Parcs 4 weeks before our second child is due is more tiring than I realised haha. Doing me good though staying this active


Only 4wks to go? Gosh not long now then. Having accompanied you and your pregnancy along the way I'm getting truly excited for you grainger xxx


----------



## grainger

wirralass said:


> Only 4wks to go? Gosh not long now then. Having accompanied you and your pregnancy along the way I'm getting truly excited for you grainger xxx



Haha yep - 4 weeks tomorrow I’m going into hospital to have him! Eek!! Thank you - I go from excited to terrified in the same breath xx


----------



## Davein

Mark Parrott said:


> This is where the term 'pecking order' comes from.  Our old hens see themselves as the bosses & are making sure the new ones know that.  I'm keeping an eye on them at the moment.  I think they are starting to calm down.  Thought they would be used to each other by now.  We've had the new ones for 4 weeks & they were all chatting to each other through the wire.


Ducks are slightly different. A male will hold down another male by grabbing hold of the 'scruff' of its neck and force the head to the ground.(which they do when mating with the female) any other males will then attack the submissive bird whilst it's being held down. Repeated attacks leave the submissive bird with a bald neck area and its eyes cover with a foam like puss (which just washes off. Most of the year they're perfectly happy to be with each other.
Hence, when someone shouts 'DUCK' you instinctively drop your head towards the ground.


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Haha yep - 4 weeks tomorrow I’m going into hospital to have him! Eek!! Thank you - I go from excited to terrified in the same breath xx


That's fully understandable ~ I felt exactly the same when I had my two daughters  *%$#@*&% years ago! Only 15 months between them ~ it was like bringing up twins! Hard work but lovely at the same time. You'll soon be cradling your new babe in your arms ~ and hopefully not too many sleepless nights. If you're looking for a baby sitter then you know where to find me!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Well, today I made smoked ham hough and  split pea soup (including carrot, celery and onion) in 50 minutes using the pressure cooker and hand blender. Delicious. Tonight, a steak casserole in 30 minutes...
> 
> I never understood why my gran swore by her ancient pressure cooker. I do now, saves a fortune in leccy. Or gas, of course.


My mother had a pressure cooker and I got one for a wedding present 38 years ago! Used it for years when girls were little, ours had a divided trivet which I balanced on top of the potatoes and filled it with carrots and swede and everything cooked at once in no time. I have made many things in it including, curries, one exploded during one infamous time and I was washing Madras off the ceiling for weeks! Rice pudding, back in the day and of course soups, does lentil soup in a jiffy. Onto my second one now and it’s a bit quieter than the previous one, I can see why people are scared of them they do make quite a racket!


----------



## eggyg

Today I have mostly been ironing! I did two loads as soon as I came home yesterday and got it all ironed and put away today. Smug doesn’t even come into it! Then daughter number 1 invited herself and her tribe for dinner so a quick trip to Aldi resulted in a delicious roast chicken dinner for 6. Just got sat down after tidying the ensuing mess. I need another holiday now!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Davein said:


> Ducks are slightly different. A male will hold down another male by grabbing hold of the 'scruff' of its neck and force the head to the ground.(which they do when mating with the female) any other males will then attack the submissive bird whilst it's being held down. Repeated attacks leave the submissive bird with a bald neck area and its eyes cover with a foam like puss (which just washes off. Most of the year they're perfectly happy to be with each other.
> Hence, when someone shouts 'DUCK' you instinctively drop your head towards the ground.


That's really interesting.  I fancy getting some runner ducks at some point.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> My mother had a pressure cooker and I got one for a wedding present 38 years ago! Used it for years when girls were little, ours had a divided trivet which I balanced on top of the potatoes and filled it with carrots and swede and everything cooked at once in no time. I have made many things in it including, curries, one exploded during one infamous time and I was washing Madras off the ceiling for weeks! Rice pudding, back in the day and of course soups, does lentil soup in a jiffy. Onto my second one now and it’s a bit quieter than the previous one, I can see why people are scared of them they do make quite a racket!


I replaced one after years and it came in a set of two, one half size, and one full side with also a glass lid. Don’t use them much now but used to do rice, whole grain in short periods of time. Must drag it out again.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, thought I was doing something good today.  Decided to introduce our new-ish ex battery hens to our 2 other hens.  They have been in separate coups but next to each other so they can get to know each other.  Well, decided to make a gateway from one coup to the other & as soon as they stated to mingle, our old hens are attacking the new ones & they are petrified!  I don't know whether I should leave them to sort themselves out or separate them again.  Any advice would be welcome.


Tricky one Mark, I know absolutely zero about hens and their behaviour but in your position I would tend to levae them a couple of days and watch them very, very closely. If it continues then it looks like permanent separation unfortunately. The old hens have been there I suppose a long time and don't take lightly to "newcomers".
Perhaps the pecking order, no pun untended, will establish itself over a couple of days.


----------



## Davein

Mark Parrott said:


> That's really interesting.  I fancy getting some runner ducks at some point.


Be warned though Mark they can be messy devils but sometimes fascinating to watch. I constructed a small swimming pool for them within their pen and their grooming habits are amusing to watch. If you get the larger breed ie. Aylesbury, Assuming that you put a drake in with the females they find it easier to use the pool for mating but obviously you can just keep a few females on their own) They will mess the water up and sometimes deposit eggs in the water. Their water bucket needs changing daily as they tend to forage in the ground and transfer the mud into the water. Putting meal worms in their water always results in a feeding frenzy. Females more noisy than males(isn't that always the case)  and the eggs are bigger normally than chickens (and you can get higher price for them if you have excess to sell) They certainly can be more entertaining than hens.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Davein said:


> Be warned though Mark they can be messy devils but sometimes fascinating to watch. I constructed a small swimming pool for them within their pen and their grooming habits are amusing to watch. If you get the larger breed ie. Aylesbury, Assuming that you put a drake in with the females they find it easier to use the pool for mating but obviously you can just keep a few females on their own) They will mess the water up and sometimes deposit eggs in the water. Their water bucket needs changing daily as they tend to forage in the ground and transfer the mud into the water. Putting meal worms in their water always results in a feeding frenzy. Females more noisy than males(isn't that always the case)  and the eggs are bigger normally than chickens (and you can get higher price for them if you have excess to sell) They certainly can be more entertaining than hens.


Thanks, @Davein.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, bought most of Aldi today in case we get snowed in.  Unlikely, be better safe than sorry & we are right in the path of the Beast From The East.  Forgot butter though.  Wasn't on my shopping list.


----------



## grainger

Last day at CP... swimming, scooting, lunch out, scooting in the snow... made it home and had a Disney evening/ late afternoon and soon will collapse in whale shaped heap ideally getting an early night ready for the week ahead!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

grainger said:


> Last day at CP... swimming, scooting, lunch out, scooting in the snow... made it home and had a Disney evening/ late afternoon and soon will collapse in whale shaped heap ideally getting an early night ready for the week ahead!



Sounds like you've had a lovely little holiday


----------



## Amigo

Visited a nursing home to view suitability for my mum who needs to go somewhere to be cared for when she leaves hospital. Grocery shopping in case we are snowed in. Endless discussions over arrangements for mum and managed to get an agreement that she can be nursed in her residential home by community nursing staff. At this stage she primarily needs lots of TLC so that’s a major result! Made a nice dinner and off to the hospital soon to visit mum. Hope she’s conscious tonight bless her


----------



## Vince_UK

Looks as if everyone is having a rough time there weatherwise.
You all take care and stay safe.
I guess the eyes of the energy companies will be rolling $ signs


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Looks as if everyone is having a rough time there weatherwise.
> You all take care and stay safe.
> I guess the eyes of the energy companies will be rolling $ signs



3 brass monkeys have just raced past my window clutching their bits Vince! It’s nithering!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> 3 brass monkeys have just raced past my window clutching their bits Vince! It’s nithering!


I had to laugh at that
Horrible@Amigo
And here's me complaining about it being 17C yesterday


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Yesterday my friend came but to collect a book (we have a little book club on an email circle.) While she was here, she helped me lay out some granny squares for a cushion. I will try to attach a photo. Well. That didn't work. But it looks ok - you can trust me!


----------



## eggyg

We haven’t got much snow today, but it is sunny. Went for a walk this morning, we had snow, sun, wind, then sun and snow and sun again and were only out just over an hour! Very changeable. Glad we aren’t in North Yorkshire this week as they are getting it bad, we would have been  stuck in our little cottage as our car doesnt drive on ice and snow! It’s a little sporty thing. 
Currently lounging around our lounge taking in the sun, it feels quite warm, won’t need to light the fire just yet. Mr Eggy editing his Yorkshire photos, he takes it all very seriously, I just snap away with my phone, and I am going to read my latest novel. Bliss!


----------



## Amigo

We’ve got the snow really badly with quite significant disruptions so stuck in a bit today

This country just cannot handle these things it seems. My friend in Canada is knee deep in snow and things continue to run well.


----------



## grovesy

Well despite the forecast, we have had snow but none has settled. Here in Essex.


----------



## Kaylz

Well today I was out at 8:30 to get the bus to the first of my appointments of the day, luckily got out in time to get the bus at 10 home or I would have had an hour to wait! Was bad enough walking along the high street in the other town, nose got really sore with the cold wind hitting it so glad I didn't have to hang about!
Then taxi'd it up to the optician this afternoon as it was blizzards out there, new frames will be sent away tomorrow to be fitted with lenses so may have them back by Saturday if not then the beginning of next week  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> We haven’t got much snow today, but it is sunny. Went for a walk this morning, we had snow, sun, wind, then sun and snow and sun again and were only out just over an hour! Very changeable. Glad we aren’t in North Yorkshire this week as they are getting it bad, we would have been  stuck in our little cottage as our car doesnt drive on ice and snow! It’s a little sporty thing.
> Currently lounging around our lounge taking in the sun, it feels quite warm, won’t need to light the fire just yet. Mr Eggy editing his Yorkshire photos, he takes it all very seriously, I just snap away with my phone, and I am going to read my latest novel. Bliss!


Driving in Yorkshire reminds me of last year just before Christmas.  We were staying in a pod on a camp site and visited relatives just down the road.  When we left to go back to the camp site, it started snowing very heavily.  Had to go up a very steep hill.  Halfway up the car decided that going forward was not an option & started sliding backwards.  We ended up sliding into a car park & hitting a parked car!  Absolutely nothing we could do.  Very frightening as we could've easily slipped into a ditch.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott  A very scary situation to be in Mark and totally outside of your control.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ce


Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott  A very scary situation to be in Mark and totally outside of your control.


Certainly was.  RAC arrived very quickly & took us back to the camp site, then picked us back up in the morning & took us back to our car.  Amazingly, wasn't much damage, just a minor scrape after I managed to push the bumper back on.  No damage to the other car at all, thankfully.


----------



## Kaylz

Not done very much today, stood over the cooker this morning getting the mince done for tea, was bliss standing next to the heat! haha x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Not done very much today, stood over the cooker this morning getting the mince done for tea, was bliss standing next to the heat! haha x


I do the same.  Our kitchen is freeeeeeezing!


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I do the same.  Our kitchen is freeeeeeezing!


You'd think with us being in a middle flat our house should be cosy, but I can assure you it's not and especially not today! lol x


----------



## eggyg

Our two eldest grandchildren got accepted into their chosen secondary schools today. How did that happen? Can’t believe I am a grandma of two 11 year olds, they are cousins by the way, not twins but very close. They’ll very soon not want to come and stay at ours or come on holiday with us cos we ain’t cool! Luckily still got another two little ones, 5 and 9 weeks. Apart from the snow, that’s all my news today.


----------



## grainger

Today has been mainly spent indoors due to weather. Little one went to nursery dressed as a superhero for world book day and I got points for him having chosen a book the teacher had never read! 
Afternoon involved watching sing then putting the soundtrack on and little man pretending he’s the various singers - very cute! 
I did however have a hypo that took me over an hour to get out of. Still waiting to see how bad my spike will be now... 
Anyway curry later and an early night I think. Snow forecast for most of the day tomorrow. 

Stay warm and safe everyone x


----------



## Kaylz

@grainger hope the spike wasn't too bad  x


----------



## Kaylz

I've spent most of the day cuddled up on the sofa trying to keep warm! haha, got a surprise this afternoon when Bruce walked in after being sent home early from work, mum got a phone call to say the charity shop would be shut tomorrow so I'll have her company tomorrow morning for a change, granddads a lifesaver as he has to go up the town tomorrow so he's going to swap my needle box while he's in at the chemist and see if my glasses are back yet as he's going in to make an appointment for himself, so I can get the sprouts ready for roasting in the morning to save some time in the afternoon  xx


----------



## grainger

Kaylz said:


> @grainger hope the spike wasn't too bad  x



8.9 was my max so I’m happy with that - especially given how much I ate to get out of the hypo!


----------



## Brando77

Snow day off.....picked up Meds and food then had a 5hr Rockabilly music session in the warm. Supoib.


----------



## Sally W

AJLang said:


> I've knitted some of my very long multi coloured scarf and I have a cake in the oven that I'm making for my Dad.  I'm then planning on enjoying my Changing Minds relaxation exercises and my Headspace meditation session. Then I will make more cakes for Dad, water the vegetable garden and do some crafting before making dinner and enjoying my wine


Changing minds? Not heard of that....I’m into meditation- is it a book or app?


----------



## Kaylz

Well this morning my granddad turned up at 7:45 to tell us the buses weren't running to the next town! We asked him to go and ask his 'friends' if they could give him a lift through as we literally had nothing and he is always doing stuff for them, he went and asked and while on the phone to my mum 'she' is standing in the background trying to make as many excuses as possible not to such as the road is closed etc (all this while I'm on the phone to Bruce who has literally just gotten a lift to work along the same road!) they FINALLY agreed to take him thankfully! Then spent the morning checking updates for travel etc, on and off the phone to my granddad, Bruce turns up not long before dinner after being sent home so that was nice, still getting paid for the day too so not bad at all, now away to have a look at spec frames to suggest for my mum  xx


----------



## eggyg

Well after our adventure this morning ( see SNOW! thread) had some lunch and read the paper.  Needed some kindling so chopped some wood whilst Mr Eggy cleaned the en suite! Talk about role reversal, don’t know what has happened to us since we retired, he actually stripped the bed the other day without me asking! Set and lit the fire, prepared tonight’s meal, monkfish kebabs, Greek salad and potato wedges, with homemade tzatziki, bought taramasalta, couldn’t source cod roe because of the snow ( and if you believe that you will believe anything!) Then I sat in front of aforementioned fire and read my book.


----------



## mikeyB

This morning at 1.30 I was standing outside the front door seeing if I could catch a glimpse of Ben the dog. He had found a wind blown hole in the garden fence after I let him out for his ablutions, and gone off for a survey of the village. Anyway, half an hour later he emerges from the garden on the opposite side of the road, further down. They keep a few chickens in the back garden.

Fortunately it was only me spitting feathers when I got him back in. He’s not speaking to me this morning, which is otherwise quite pleasant


----------



## Carolg

Definitely got my subscription worth of Netflix ove past 4 days.out clearing some of pavement yesterday as I was getting stir crazy.could have spring cleaned my house but couldn’t be bothered. Today is another day. Lazy start with coffee in bed


----------



## grainger

Today we have friends coming for lunch who we haven’t seen in ages (can’t wait)... think a walk over the woods will be required after a general catch up with wine (squash for me) and good food


----------



## mikeyB

eggyg said:


> View attachment 7042  Then I sat in front of aforementioned fire and read my book.


Don’t you have a fight over that seating position? Must be a bit like the Germans with their towels on holiday


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Don’t you have a fight over that seating position? Must be a bit like the Germans with their towels on holiday


I set the fire, chopped the sticks, lit it, I get first dibs! To be fair, as a woman of a certain age, I only last that close for about two minutes and the jumper’s off and I am flinging the door wide open!


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Definitely got my subscription worth of Netflix ove past 4 days.out clearing some of pavement yesterday as I was getting stir crazy.could have spring cleaned my house but couldn’t be bothered. Today is another day. Lazy start with coffee in bed


I’m the same Carol, could quite easily clean my house top to bottom but can’t be a**ed! Have pottered about, put a bit washing in, wiped up after meals, but mostly been on social media, watching telly or reading. What a cushty life eh?


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> I’m the same Carol, could quite easily clean my house top to bottom but can’t be a**ed! Have pottered about, put a bit washing in, wiped up after meals, but mostly been on social media, watching telly or reading. What a cushty life eh?


Weakened in spirit. Did housework, and walked to bus station to check buses on, as I will have to leave home about 0650 to get bus to work and hopefully building will be open. Feet now freezing as slush through 2 pairs of socks and thick boots.still had time to do tv and a bit of my course. 3 questions plus wee bit to go then yipee finished but no pressure as I got an extension


----------



## Kaylz

Well did the usual this morning, Bruce was out early as he ran out of juice, shops were pretty much still empty from stock, spent the afternoon clearing the netbook as ordered a new one from Tesco on a good deal so will post this one on Facebay in the hope someone wants it, mum is off from her volunteering at the charity shop tomorrow afternoon as they still aren't opening, hoping I will get a call in the morning to say my glasses are ready as my granddad has said he'd pick them up when he's in getting his eyes tested in the afternoon x


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday (Sunday) I have done very little apart from cooking my porridge in the microwave ~  had a long soak in a bath of Magnesium flakes (Helps calm and de-stress mind and body) Prepared loads of veggies to make a chicken & veg soup tomorrow ~ and then slept....slept ....slept.....and slept Anti.b's have knocked me out


----------



## Kaylz

Was on and off the phone to my granddad this morning, wasn't back at his usual time so got rather worried, turned out the bus hadn't turned up and he was still waiting, got the number for Stagecoach and mum phoned them while I was making another call, good timing as the woman on the phone told her it was just turning up at my granddads destination! lol, been looking for a pair of boot slippers and faux fur lined boots this evening, my boot slippers are ruined due to a tack in the bathroom floor that was sticking out, was nearly my foot during the night too! xx


----------



## grainger

Today I’ve seen midwife and heard baby’s heartbeat again (also discovered blood pressure on the rise so that’s not great)... been for coffee with a friend, bought my hubby an anniversary card ready for sat. Then spent afternoon with the little man . 
Masterchef catching up now!


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Today I’ve seen midwife and heard baby’s heartbeat again (also discovered blood pressure on the rise so that’s not great)... been for coffee with a friend, bought my hubby an anniversary card ready for sat. Then spent afternoon with the little man .
> Masterchef catching up now!


Isn't it a wonderful experience to hear your baby's heartbeat grainger Not long now I can't advise you on your BP rising but I'm sure if your midwife was overly concerned she would have said something. Try not to worry if you can hun. Good to hear you met up with your friend to probably have a good ol' natter. Spending quality time with your lovely little boy must always be a joy take care xxx


----------



## mikeyB

I got a pay rise today. Or at least, a notification of one. My PIP payment will increase from £113.65 per week to £117.05 in April. That’s a whole £3.40 extra to spend on my sybaritic life style out of your (and my) tax. That’s almost as much as food prices have gone up. Whoopee

I’ll have to ring my financial advisor for advice.


----------



## Amigo

I’ve been to have bloods taken (and it hurt because she was poking around in a non productive vein far too long), then I went to see my mum and tried to coax her out of her semi consciousness to drink some tea .

Onto town to try and cheer myself up, had lunch, bought myself some nice perfume for Mother’s Day then onto the supermarket where bread deliveries still haven’t returned to normal so couldn’t get the only type my son will eat! Fussy boy! 

Did some work on my leukaemia forum and answered emails and messages.

Now I’m making a Moroccan lamb tagine and very nice it smells too.

Might have a quiet night now I reckon


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Today I’ve seen midwife and heard baby’s heartbeat again (also discovered blood pressure on the rise so that’s not great)... been for coffee with a friend, bought my hubby an anniversary card ready for sat. Then spent afternoon with the little man .
> Masterchef catching up now!



More rest now grainger! You don’t want pre-eclampsia so feet up and relax! (Easier said than done but it’s necessary)


----------



## Davein

mikeyB said:


> I got a pay rise today. Or at least, a notification of one. My PIP payment will increase from £113.65 per week to £117.05 in April. That’s a whole £3.40 extra to spend on my sybaritic life style out of your (and my) tax. That’s almost as much as food prices have gone up. Whoopee
> 
> I’ll have to ring my financial advisor for advice.


Looks like the yacht and villa will have to go then Mike


----------



## mikeyB

Aye. And the staff.


----------



## Davein

mikeyB said:


> Aye. And the staff.


What? you're getting rid of Mrs Mike


----------



## grainger

Amigo said:


> More rest now grainger! You don’t want pre-eclampsia so feet up and relax! (Easier said than done but it’s necessary)



Shall try!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I got a pay rise today. Or at least, a notification of one. My PIP payment will increase from £113.65 per week to £117.05 in April. That’s a whole £3.40 extra to spend on my sybaritic life style out of your (and my) tax. That’s almost as much as food prices have gone up. Whoopee
> 
> I’ll have to ring my financial advisor for advice.


We are going to see ours tomorrow, will try and get some free advice for you, don’t want you forking out anymore than you have to! I personally would put it all in gilts, there’s where the money is. You might just make enough to allow you to take a look through Booth’s doors!


----------



## eggyg

After a morning spent cooking, leek and tattie soup for lunch and chill con carne for tonight’s meal and mince pie for tomorrow’s ( it is British Pie Week after all), I then  caught up with last night’s Masterchef. Had a walk this afternoon to the chemist to pick up my Creon, took the rucksack! It was nice not to be slipping and sliding, had a good stride out and it felt good. Mr Eggy at Camera Club tonight so will indulge in, what he calls rubbish telly,  Celebrity Bake-off is on for Stand Up for Cancer, Can you see a theme here re my telly watching?


----------



## Kaylz

Been checking my Tesco account like a maniac all day hoping there would be more information regarding the whereabouts and delivery information of my new netbook but as of yet there has been no update  still not heard anything about my glasses so disappointed with that too and seen as we cant decide if the optician is open or closed on a Wednesday we don't know if I will possibly get a call or not! lol, ordered some new frames for mum from the website I used, received a package of a new tank for Bruce's e-cig, so now all I'm waiting in for is his NEW e-cig and my netbook! lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> I’ve been to have bloods taken (and it hurt because she was poking around in a non productive vein far too long), then I went to see my mum and tried to coax her out of her semi consciousness to drink some tea .
> 
> Onto town to try and cheer myself up, had lunch, bought myself some nice perfume for Mother’s Day then onto the supermarket where bread deliveries still haven’t returned to normal so couldn’t get the only type my son will eat! Fussy boy!
> 
> Did some work on my leukaemia forum and answered emails and messages.
> 
> Now I’m making a Moroccan lamb tagine and very nice it smells too.
> 
> Might have a quiet night now I reckon


You've been a busy bee today Amigo so you deserve to have a quiet relaxing night.


----------



## grainger

Today I picked up my new car!


----------



## Wirrallass

grainger said:


> Today I picked up my new car!


Oh wow! Was it heavy? Haha! So so pleased for you grainger because it will perk you up no end and just at the right time too (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Today I picked up my new car!



Nice one grainger. What did you get? I’ve been looking round for a new car too.


----------



## grainger

wirralass said:


> Oh wow! Was it heavy? Haha! So so pleased for you grainger because it will perk you up no end and just at the right time too (((hugs))) xxx



Haha! Sort of perk me up as I loved my Mazda 2 but it wouldn’t have fit 2 kids and all the associated crap that comes with them 



Amigo said:


> Nice one grainger. What did you get? I’ve been looking round for a new car too.



Mazda CX-5. Massive car but we do a lot of long distance driving so worth it I think


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Haha! Sort of perk me up as I loved my Mazda 2 but it wouldn’t have fit 2 kids and all the associated crap that comes with them
> 
> 
> 
> Mazda CX-5. Massive car but we do a lot of long distance driving so worth it I think



Nice one! I’m still looking and have done the rounds of Toyota, Honda, Ford, Audi, Mercedes and Volvo so far.

Happy driving!


----------



## grainger

Amigo said:


> Nice one! I’m still looking and have done the rounds of Toyota, Honda, Ford, Audi, Mercedes and Volvo so far.
> 
> Happy driving!



I like Mazda as they don’t seem to be as common. Let me know what you decide on!


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> I like Mazda as they don’t seem to be as common. Let me know what you decide on!



I will grainger. Unfortunately, at the moment, with mum being so seriously ill, car buying has taken on a very low priority


----------



## grainger

Amigo said:


> I will grainger. Unfortunately, at the moment, with mum being so seriously ill, car buying has taken on a very low priority



Wish I could send you real hugs. Hoping your mum improves soon x


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Wish I could send you real hugs. Hoping your mum improves soon x



Thanks hun x


----------



## Kaylz

Well sat checking the order history of my laptop yesterday trying to find out if it was on it's way, had given up hope as tracking hadn't been updated since like 07:03am but it eventually turned up at 7pm, not very happy that the box was opened either! Waited today in the hope I'd get a call about my glasses, well it finally came at 4:10pm so they will just have to wait until tomorrow morning now lol xx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

New specs are always with the wait. 
S.


----------



## Martin Canty

Well, last weekend was NASCAR weekend in Vegas.... Saw all 3 races, so about NASCARed out (Until Sunday though). Ryan Reed (T1 diabetic, imagine driving 300-400 miles with that hear & exertion level) didn't do so well, here's hoping for next week.


----------



## Kaylz

SadhbhFiadh said:


> New specs are always with the wait.
> S.


There's not usually this much of a wait! lol, my eyes were tested last Tuesday so I would've normally had them back by Saturday x


----------



## eggyg

Hairdressers this morning, two hours later and all the greys gone, for the time being! Home for lunch and because the sun was shining we set off for a long walk. Of course after 20 minutes sun had gone in, carried on though. Two and a half hours, seven and a half miles and two very stiff hips later arrived home just before dark. Feel good though, after last weeks forced hibernation it was nice to be back to normal, whatever that is!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Fabulous hair, if that's your Do
S.


----------



## grainger

Yesterday I wrapped wedding anniversary presents ready for tomorrow.

Today I’m following advice of people telling me to relax and meeting a friend this morning, going to get a manicure followed by hot drinks and a natter


----------



## Grannylorraine

Yesterday I made 4 lemon drizzle cakes, 48 mini Victoria sponges, 1 horseshoe shaped vanilla cake, 3 chocolate cakes, all for my mum and dad's 60th wedding anniversary afternoon tea, and I will not be able to eat any of them , They are all in the freezer now, going to use all the cuts offs to make cake pops for the grand-kids at Easter.  Made the buds ready for the sugar flowers that will go on top of the cake (making it as similar as I can to their actual wedding cake hence the horseshoe shape, but as the picture is a very grainy black and white photo and neither of my parents can remember what colour the flowers were on the top, we have gone for pink and white roses for the decoration)

The started to crotchet another baby cardigan for my daughter who is 18 weeks pregnant.

Back at work today, having 2 of my grandchildren tonight and for the weekend, lucky it is hubbies weekend off work so he can help.


----------



## Kaylz

Woah @Grannylorraine you certainly were busy! xx


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Grannylorraine said:


> Yesterday I...  lucky it is hubbies weekend off work so he can help.



Oh my goodness, busy! But 60 years married. That really is impressive. At least to me. 18 years is my record, so far. Third time lucky for me.
S.


----------



## Grannylorraine

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Oh my goodness, busy! But 60 years married. That really is impressive. At least to me. 18 years is my record, so far. Third time lucky for me.
> S.


That is why I wanted to do something for them, they were going to let it pass without marking the occasion, even now my dad keeps saying to me,  I am not going to make any speeches.  It is also my 32nd anniversary on the same day, but the party is all about mum and dad, as the anniversary is on a Thursday we are having to have the party on the previous Sunday, but I am also taking them out for dinner on the actual day, nothing special as dad requested Frankie and Benny's , but it that is what they want then I am happy to do that.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Oh! I married my first husband on my parents 20th Wedding party! I was so, so young and too naive. 35 years is nothing to sneeze at! Congratulation to you and your hubby as well!


----------



## Mark Parrott

I can't promise anything exciting today.  Have unloaded/loaded dishwasher, emptied kitchen bins, fed & watered chickens, but need to get them a new drinking thing as the old one is leaking.  At least they all seem to be getting on better now.  There is still a pecking order going on, but nothing violent.  Re-planted a little conifer that blew over in the wind & put our plastic greenhouse back in place as it blew away in the wind.  Need to go shopping as no food for the weekend.


----------



## Vince_UK

I find it difficult to find anything to post at the moment. All I seem to do is work, eat, sleep.
Nothing else interesting at all.


----------



## Wirrallass

I put out the recycling wheelie before 7am then neighbour came out with her bin so we chatted for what seemed ages. For flippin sake it was buddy freezing out there and a very frosty 1°C
I've done a quick spit & polish in the lounge and a quick hoover all round~ prepped and ate porridge brekky ~ made the bed with fresh bed linen ~ King Duvet is getting more aggresive each time I put the cover on him!  Exhausting work, its taken it out of me.  Resting or maybe sleep this afternoon for a couple of hours methinks! Oh this is the life!


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I find it difficult to find anything to post at the moment. All I seem to do is work, eat, sleep.
> Nothing else interesting at all.


As long as you're bringing in the £'s to keep a roof over your head and your stomach full then nothing else matters Vince except of course cat food to keep Miss Mayo content How is she now?


----------



## Davein

wirralass said:


> I put out the recycling wheelie before 7am then neighbour came out with her bin so we chatted for what seemed ages. For flippin sake it was buddy freezing out there and a very frosty 1°C
> I've done a quick spit & polish in the lounge and a quick hoover all round~ prepped and ate porridge brekky ~ made the bed with fresh bed linen ~ King Duvet is getting more aggresive each time I put the cover on him!  Exhausting work, its taken it out of me.  Resting or maybe sleep this afternoon for a couple of hours methinks! Oh this is the life!


I won't mention it's 11* down here then


----------



## Kaylz

Usual rituals this morning, chilling tonight as feeling a bit disorientated while I'm trying to adjust to my new glasses, I'm fine as long as I don't move my head too quickly! lol x


----------



## mikeyB

My new slippers finally arrived today off the John !ewis stagecoach.They’re Ugg, with a lovely sheepskin lining. Strike one for hedonism.


----------



## Wirrallass

Davein said:


> I won't mention it's 11* down here then


But you did Dave and I'm jealous!! Pop it in a package will you and forward it on to moi by 1st class pleeeze!! Pleased for you tho. Safe journey tonight.
WL


----------



## Davein

What we get down here usually goes up country but probably won't reach you. Never mind I'll send you a postcard


----------



## eggyg

Lovely sunny day up here. So went to a local nature reserve for a walk, not much about at the minute but it’s flat and Mr Eggy suffered a bit with the ol’ angina yesterday on our long walk so we took it easy. Had a sandwich in the little cafe, visited a friend we hadn’t seen for a while, then popped into daughter number 2’s as was on way home. Popped into Sainsbury’s for some dates to put into lamb tagine but when I got home and started cooking it I realised I had picked up prunes! I definitely don’t need those! So added apricots instead. Now waiting for it to be ready, absolutely starving, as usual!


----------



## mikeyB

Prunes go nicely with rabbit in a casserole, so they needn’t go to waste. They aren’t that poopogenic in small quantities in any event. Remember Syrup of Figs? Now that was forceful.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> As long as you're bringing in the £'s to keep a roof over your head and your stomach full then nothing else matters Vince except of course cat food to keep Miss Mayo content How is she now?


Driving me crazy lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Usual rituals this morning, chilling tonight as feeling a bit disorientated while I'm trying to adjust to my new glasses, I'm fine as long as I don't move my head too quickly! lol x


When I got my new glasses end of last year, they made me very disorientated.  Couldn't even drive with them on as I didn't feel safe.  I've never had that effect before with previous glasses so thought the prescription was wrong and had a retest.  Prescription was right & they told me I would get used to them & they were right, I'm fine now.  Our local opticians has a loyalty scheme & if I have my glasses checked every 3 months (which is free) I get points & when I get enough points I get a free meal for two voucher.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> When I got my new glasses end of last year, they made me very disorientated.  Couldn't even drive with them on as I didn't feel safe.  I've never had that effect before with previous glasses so thought the prescription was wrong and had a retest.  Prescription was right & they told me I would get used to them & they were right, I'm fine now.  Our local opticians has a loyalty scheme & if I have my glasses checked every 3 months (which is free) I get points & when I get enough points I get a free meal for two voucher.


Well the last time I got new glasses they suspect my eye troubles were starting then now, my prescription for the right eye has been far too strong but the left far too weak, not feeling as bad today so that's good  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

So far...not a lot!


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> So far...not a lot!


Me neither.  Only just got dressed.  Drizzling outside.  Doing some washing as I'm running out of clothes.


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Me neither.  Only just got dressed.  Drizzling outside.  Doing some washing as I'm running out of clothes.


Is that why you stay in your pj's Mark?!!! At least it saves you undressing when you go to bed


----------



## Wirrallass

Doing some washing as I'm running out of clothes.

@Mark Parrott 
Just as well you fixed your plumbing and got running water again after the pipes froze in the cold spell Right, I'm on my way to shove a load of towels in your machine if there's room?! Might as well save on my electric bill


----------



## Grannylorraine

More baking for me as granddaughter wanted to make pink cupcakes for her mummy and great nannies for Mother's Day. she is 5 and did them all by herself with me telling what she needed to weigh out. I just did the oven bit for her


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> More baking for me as granddaughter wanted to make pink cupcakes for her mummy and great nannies for Mother's Day. she is 5 and did them all by herself with me telling what she needed to weigh out. I just did the oven bit for her


Aw bless her How on earth do you refrain from eating any of the lovely cakes you've been making Lorraine ~ you must have will power made of iron! Sounds like your granddaughter could follow in your cake making footsteps! Enjoy your weekend especially tomorrow x


----------



## Grannylorraine

wirralass said:


> Aw bless her How on earth do you refrain from eating any of the lovely cakes you've been making Lorraine ~ you must have will power made of iron! Sounds like your granddaughter could follow in your cake making footsteps! Enjoy your weekend especially tomorrow x


It us very hard not to eat them, I have told hubby he will have to be chief tester when I try out new recipes.  It was hard explaining to Evie why I could not eat one of her lovely cakes.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Is that why you stay in your pj's Mark?!!! At least it saves you undressing when you go to bed


I always have to get dressed at some point otherwise I think i'm ill.


----------



## Kaylz

Well had a big clean to do in the kitchen this morning when granddad was in with the shopping as he dumps the stuff on the worktops but while in the other town he got a phone call and kindly dumped his half full tea cup in the shopping bag! puddles ALL over the worktops, tea all over the shopping , ordered 24 bottles of e-liquid this afternoon with my share of the netbook money so that should keep me going for a while, got the shopping list written out for tomorrow night, oh yeah and watched/watching the rugby while looking at mod kits on eBay xx


----------



## eggyg

Seemed to have spent the day chasing errant delivery companies. Had three separate internet orders due this week, one being my mother in law’s Mother’s Day Present which they said would arrive today. There was a card from Royal Mail waiting for us when we got home yesterday but we didn’t know which parcel. One order was going directly to my daughter who lives in the sticks, I received a text from Amazon this morning to say an attempt had been made by Hermes ( oh dear). Messaged daughter no note had been left, tracked parcel, said delivery wasn’t made because of access problems! In other words they couldn’t be bothered! Called Hermes, automated voice told me to go on their website and either send an email or do a live chat! Luckily I found a local number who said it would be back in depot about 1.Mr Eggy went up at 2,not in of course, they would call us, still waiting! Grrr!! Luckily, parcel at Royal Mail was Mother’s Day present. But I had stayed in all day as it was supposed to arrive today not yesterday! So never left the house, so ironed, washed , polished and vacuumed the living room. So exciting! NOT!! And still one parcel missing in action!


----------



## Carolg

Not quite not diabetes or work related, but have submitted my final unit of course work this morning. They are usually quick to send back response, so can relax on my holidays. Yipee


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm going to walk to the bins to get some exercise.  No, they are not just outside my back door, they are about 300 metres up our track, so carrying 4 bags of rubbish there & a quick jog back should do the job.  Then need to clean out the chicken coop.  They poo for England!


----------



## Kaylz

So far not done much at all really, still been looking for a new e-cig etc, rugby coming on soon so will watch that, will get the mince done in a couple of hours, then its all go, get tea, do dishes, get cuppy all in time for my dad picking us up  at 6 and then I'm off to the supermarkets!  x


----------



## Amigo

Prepared the lunch, some tidying up and a quick breather before visiting my mum then onto ma-in-law some distance away but via the supermarket. Not enough hours in today!


----------



## Brando77

Mark Parrott said:


> When I got my new glasses end of last year, they made me very disorientated.  Couldn't even drive with them on as I didn't feel safe.  I've never had that effect before with previous glasses so thought the prescription was wrong and had a retest.  Prescription was right & they told me I would get used to them & they were right, I'm fine now.  Our local opticians has a loyalty scheme & if I have my glasses checked every 3 months (which is free) I get points & when I get enough points I get a free meal for two voucher.


In December I got my new 'permanent' varifocal glasses....I was like a nodding dog getting used to them


----------



## Grannylorraine

Sat salivating while watching hubby eat toasted hot costs buns loaded with butter.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Sat salivating while watching hubby eat toasted hot costs buns loaded with butter.


Oh noooooo! Baaad baaad hubby he shouldn't have eaten them in front of youHow disciplined you were tho to just salivate and not even pick up the crumbs off his plate That was a test in a million Lorraine ~ well done you


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's me been and done the shopping, surprisingly only came back without one thing that was on the list, that is very unusual lol x


----------



## Wirrallass

Had a relaxed morning then went to elder daughters for roast chicken dinner + seconds and very nice the meal was too. As I'd eaten sufficient to satiate my small appetite, I haven't eaten anything since but feeling a pang of hunger now (21.20hrs) for a mandarin yoghurt and maybe a cuppa decaf tea afterwards
Hope all you mum's have similarly enjoyed Mothering Sunday with your families x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

Went out to lunch with other half and his mum for mother's day. Had a lovely lunch, ate too much though.


----------



## Kaylz

Oh meant to add that I'd ordered a new vape kit eventually! lol, so this week I have to wait in on mums spec frames (DPD hopefully coming with them today), a new vape kit, and 24 bottles of e-liquid , think that's everything I'm waiting on haha x


----------



## mikeyB

I downloaded a real treat. Overhaul games have polished up Planescape Torment for modern kit. One of the best games of the 90s - an RPG that really makes you think. Haven’t played it for a decade or more. Dungeons and Dragon rules, that’s how old it is. 

I downloaded it on the iPad. Don’t download it on a phone, you need at least a seven inch screen to read the writing - it’s not fully voiced for dialogue choices.

And 90% of readers won’t know or understand what I’m on about. Nowt new, then


----------



## Kaylz

Well got an email at the end of last week saying that my parcel would be delivered today, yep you guessed it nothing turned up! lol, spent most of the day trying to get a hold of the doctor's surgery to get an appointment for mum as she was off doing her volunteering to later find out there was a problem with all the NHS phone lines in the area, then by the time the phones started working they were closed for staff training  ah well she'll just have to make it herself tomorrow, I'm also due to make an appointment for next Friday, should I try making it now? lol xx


----------



## Carolg

Lazy midden day yesterday, Netflix,book, had a wee sleep, bought a cookbook on Sunday from eat well for less series. Made a list for shopping and some nice recipes. Here’s hoping the book won’t just go on shelf with others. I love normal cookbooks without the falderals
Had a pj day with a cosy in.


----------



## Kaylz

Well was out the door at 8:40 this morning, wasn't as chilly as I thought it would be but I'd wrapped up in my scarf anyway as I'd text Bruce to find out if I'd be safer wearing it lol, appointment wasn't supposed to be until 9:50 but arrived there at about 9:20 so got seen to early so was out in plenty time for the next bus home thank goodness, all rush when I got home to get the chicken rubbed with the chilli oil and par boil the sprouts for roasting this afternoon  then all my e-liquid arrived along with my new vape kit so guys here's my new toy  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Well was out the door at 8:40 this morning, wasn't as chilly as I thought it would be but I'd wrapped up in my scarf anyway as I'd text Bruce to find out if I'd be safer wearing it lol, appointment wasn't supposed to be until 9:50 but arrived there at about 9:20 so got seen to early so was out in plenty time for the next bus home thank goodness, all rush when I got home to get the chicken rubbed with the chilli oil and par boil the sprouts for roasting this afternoon  then all my e-liquid arrived along with my new vape kit so guys here's my new toy  xxView attachment 7219


Glad you didnt have to hang around Kaylz ~ nothing worse than the waiting game! Great news too that your *new toy* has arrived. You've done very well since quitting the fags, well done. x


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Glad you didnt have to hang around Kaylz ~ nothing worse than the waiting game! Great news too that your *new toy* has arrived. You've done very well since quitting the fags, well done. x


Oh I know, if I'd had to wait until my appointment time there's every chance I would've missed the 10 o'clock bus as they were running spot on time this morning! Would've meant an hour hanging around! Thanks, I'm rather proud of how well I'm doing off the ciggies , now searching the net for some new joggers  xx


----------



## eggyg

Well apart from being on my course that I can’t mention on this thread, we have booked a holiday to Lanzarote for next Monday! Got home yesterday to be informed by Mr Eggy that he had called The Freeman hospital to chase up a date for his op, was hoping it was going to be very soon, to be told there is a 3/4 month delay! So we said sod it let’s go away. So dusted off my travel agent’s skills, was one up until 4 years ago, and got something booked. Only problem was the travel insurance was a quarter of the cost of the total holiday!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Well apart from being on my course that I can’t mention on this thread, we have booked a holiday to Lanzarote for next Monday! Got home yesterday to be informed by Mr Eggy that he had called The Freeman hospital to chase up a date for his op, was hoping it was going to be very soon, to be told there is a 3/4 month delay! So we said sod it let’s go away. So dusted off my travel agent’s skills, was one up until 4 years ago, and got something booked. Only problem was the travel insurance was a quarter of the cost of the total holiday!



Nice one Eggy! I have the same issue with travel insurance costs but worth it 

I can’t think about booking anything at the moment with the situation with mum.

I’m sure you’ll have a lovely time with some much needed sun.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Well apart from being on my course that I can’t mention on this thread, we have booked a holiday to Lanzarote for next Monday! Got home yesterday to be informed by Mr Eggy that he had called The Freeman hospital to chase up a date for his op, was hoping it was going to be very soon, to be told there is a 3/4 month delay! So we said sod it let’s go away. So dusted off my travel agent’s skills, was one up until 4 years ago, and got something booked. Only problem was the travel insurance was a quarter of the cost of the total holiday!


Enjoy you holiday. Be nice to get some sun


----------



## Kaylz

Got the mince ready for tea this morning so tea is quick on a Wednesday just put the tatties on then heat the mince up  going to get in touch with DPD tomorrow as had an email on Friday saying they were going to deliver a parcel on Monday but still haven't received it and there's no information in the tracking bit  currently looking for a pair of cheapish furry boots, anyone know where I could look? lol xx


----------



## eggyg

This is yesterday’s “ what did you do?” I was shattered last night after a very full on course, which I can’t talk about on this thread! Anyways, as we are going on holiday on Monday and don’t finish this course, that I can’t talk about on this thread, til Friday, I started sorting out my holiday clothes. Because we holiday a lot abroad I just have a holiday wardrobe that I wear, wash and pack away until the next holiday. So got it out and some things look a bit tatty and old fashioned so have made a list of things I need and will be flying round town on Saturday morning. Luckily last year I bought a couple of things in the sales and because of Mr Eggy’s woes we never got away so it was a nice surprise when I rediscovered them. So not too concerned about clothes. What I am concerned about is I will not get into a beauty salon to get my bits dealt with! Where’s the Bic?  # firstworldproblems


----------



## Matt Cycle

My package of goodies arrived.  Bialetti 2 cup stove top espresso maker, doppio cup and a jar of illy moka.  Already sampled. Fantastic.   Who needs an environmentally unfriendly pod machine at several times the price?


----------



## Kaylz

Got up this morning intending to check when DPD started taking calls etc as they were supposed to deliver a parcel on Monday and up until last night still hadn't heard a thing, logged onto the laptop and had an email from them saying there had been a delay and its due to be delivered tomorrow, will receive another email in the morning with my 1 hour time slot, well at least they saved me a job! lol, spent most of the day trying to get warm as its been Baltic here and the wind has been horrendous, snow forecast for the morning so we will see what happens, may not get that DPD delivery after all! xx


----------



## eggyg

Remembered this morning that I hadn’t declared Mr Eggy’s cellulitis on the travel insurance, luckily I could just deal with it online rather than a lengthy and expensive phone call. An extra £36! Well it had to be done. Just about all sorted for hols, checked in, car parking sorted and transfers to and from hotel, weather forecast looking good, not too hot, 22/23c perfect! One more day on the course that I can’t talk about on this thread and I can get into full holiday mode!


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Remembered this morning that I hadn’t declared Mr Eggy’s cellulitis on the travel insurance, luckily I could just deal with it online rather than a lengthy and expensive phone call. An extra £36! Well it had to be done. Just about all sorted for hols, checked in, car parking sorted and transfers to and from hotel, weather forecast looking good, not too hot, 22/23c perfect! One more day on the course that I can’t talk about on this thread and I can get into full holiday mode!


Have a nice holiday,  those temperatures sound really nice to me, warm enough for sitting out in, but not too hot for walking around.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kaylz

Well so far I've done the usual, finally ordered a pair of boots lol and am currently waiting on my DPD driver Scott who has a window of 15:42 - 16:42, checking my app he is currently on delivery number 21 and we are number 33, apparently he is 30 minutes away so keeping very good time at the moment lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well Scott arrived with the parcel at around 15:46 so he did very well indeed! lol, so now I'm waiting on my boots arriving by next Thursday and I've ordered a new vape kit for my mum which should be here Tuesday/Wednesday, hopefully if it comes Tuesday it will arrive before 1 as I've to head to the hospital that afternoon haha x


----------



## SB2015

Finished an exhausting week of singing.  The programme was from 9:30 am to 9:30 pm each day with breaks for meals.  We finished last night with a concert, where all 45 of us sang 9 songs that we had learnt during the week, and these were interspersed with performances by out tutors: Maddy Prior (Steel Eye Span in 70s) and her daughter (Rose Ellen) along with an amazing voice coach reciting poems.  A wonderful evening.
Now I am so tired, but have learnt so much about looking after my voice both for singing and in general.


----------



## Vince_UK

Matt Cycle said:


> My package of goodies arrived.  Bialetti 2 cup stove top espresso maker, doppio cup and a jar of illy moka.  Already sampled. Fantastic.   Who needs an environmentally unfriendly pod machine at several times the price?
> 
> View attachment 7259


The only way to do it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Housekeeper cleaned the place, I sat and watched and exercised my eyeballs left and right. Will shower later then near dinner timeish go out and eat, then maybe do nowt the rest of the day. and evening.
Tomorrow no plans to do owt, tired.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Finished an exhausting week of singing.  The programme was from 9:30 am to 9:30 pm each day with breaks for meals.  We finished last night with a concert, where all 45 of us sang 9 songs that we had learnt during the week, and these were interspersed with performances by out tutors: Maddy Prior (Steel Eye Span in 70s) and her daughter (Rose Ellen) along with an amazing voice coach reciting poems.  A wonderful evening.
> Now I am so tired, but have learnt so much about looking after my voice both for singing and in general.


Maddy Prior and her family live or lived in my neck of the woods. Her ex husband Rick, still does. Sounds like a full on week but well worth it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

SB2015 said:


> Finished an exhausting week of singing.  The programme was from 9:30 am to 9:30 pm each day with breaks for meals.  We finished last night with a concert, where all 45 of us sang 9 songs that we had learnt during the week, and these were interspersed with performances by out tutors: Maddy Prior (Steel Eye Span in 70s) and her daughter (Rose Ellen) along with an amazing voice coach reciting poems.  A wonderful evening.
> Now I am so tired, but have learnt so much about looking after my voice both for singing and in general.


Sounds like a lovely week albeit tiring. If I sang I would be able to clear a concert hall faster than a fire alarm.  I have had the fun of cleaning the bathrooms and kitchen. But going to start on the sugar roses for mum and dad's anniversary cake before hoovering and dusting.  Both my men are at work on long shifts this weekend so at least it wont be dirty within 5 seconds of cleaning lol


----------



## Carolg

At friends for weekend. Shattered after spending time in pub in Glasgow and finding my way around streets. Te he, only round three or 4 streets but pleased with myself. Turn me round twice and I would be lost


----------



## Kaylz

Not really done much today at all, found out last night that Bruce has bought me a new portable charger so that's another parcel to wait on, searched for joggers but still not found anything, searched for recipes using mushrooms as I'm now slightly obsessed lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott

Didn't do a great deal.  Got blown off my feet going out to feed the chickens!  Did successfully experiment with making a pizza base using the low carb muffin recipe.


----------



## SB2015

Mark Parrott said:


> Didn't do a great deal.  Got blown off my feet going out to feed the chickens!  Did successfully experiment with making a pizza base using the low carb muffin recipe.


How was the pizza?


----------



## SB2015

Looks like there might be enough snow for a snowball, but not for a snowman.
Off to Teddington Textile Fair today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Didn't do a great deal.  Got blown off my feet going out to feed the chickens!  Did successfully experiment with making a pizza base using the low carb muffin recipe.


That would interesting Mark


----------



## grainger

Yesterday we had a new kitchen window fitted which means finally our kitchen is a few degrees warmer (had a window that wouldn’t close properly!) 
Sorting through paperwork and generally decluttering. Decided we want to change our living room layout too so been designing and looking for new ideas 
It’s a rock & roll lifestyle


----------



## Mark Parrott

SB2015 said:


> How was the pizza?


Really nice.  I baked the base first until it was nice & crispy.  It did rise a bit, so next time will leave out the baking powder.


----------



## eggyg

Up early as am a tad exited about going on holiday tomorrow. Had a nice long bubbly bath and read my book, a Val McDiarmid, really enjoying it. Then full English for brekkie, cleared away and have been packing, cleaning out the fridge, emptying bins, changed the bed ( like to come home to a nice clean bed) bits of washing, sorted out our medication, printed out boarding passes, hotel voucher, transfer and car parking voucher and travel insurance. Got out our passports and it’s all in my travel document holder, best thing I ever bought. Going to make a chicken and bacon pasta dish for tea, using up all the bits and pieces as you do. Need to paint my toenails as will be on show as I have blown the dust off my flip flops! Checked the weather a hundred times as we had snow again this morning, luckily it seems to be ok at Glasgow Preswick and it’s just about gone here too. So Lanzarote here we come!


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg I hope you guys have an amazing time! , be sure to bring back some of the nice weather with you!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> Up early as am a tad exited about going on holiday tomorrow. Had a nice long bubbly bath and read my book, a Val McDiarmid, really enjoying it. Then full English for brekkie, cleared away and have been packing, cleaning out the fridge, emptying bins, changed the bed ( like to come home to a nice clean bed) bits of washing, sorted out our medication, printed out boarding passes, hotel voucher, transfer and car parking voucher and travel insurance. Got out our passports and it’s all in my travel document holder, best thing I ever bought. Going to make a chicken and bacon pasta dish for tea, using up all the bits and pieces as you do. Need to paint my toenails as will be on show as I have blown the dust off my flip flops! Checked the weather a hundred times as we had snow again this morning, luckily it seems to be ok at Glasgow Preswick and it’s just about gone here too. So Lanzarote here we come!


Have a great time.


----------



## Kaylz

Haven't really done much, sunday is kinda my day off, mum was on holiday from her cleaning job this weekend so had her and Bruce's company this morning, got my stuff sorted for my lunch, they did the dishes today, got the shopping list done, got the mince done for tea, just had a clear out and tidy up of the drawers in my room and away to watch catchphrase and search for joggers, seen a few pairs I like so fingers crossed  xx


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Up early as am a tad exited about going on holiday tomorrow. Had a nice long bubbly bath and read my book, a Val McDiarmid, really enjoying it. Then full English for brekkie, cleared away and have been packing, cleaning out the fridge, emptying bins, changed the bed ( like to come home to a nice clean bed) bits of washing, sorted out our medication, printed out boarding passes, hotel voucher, transfer and car parking voucher and travel insurance. Got out our passports and it’s all in my travel document holder, best thing I ever bought. Going to make a chicken and bacon pasta dish for tea, using up all the bits and pieces as you do. Need to paint my toenails as will be on show as I have blown the dust off my flip flops! Checked the weather a hundred times as we had snow again this morning, luckily it seems to be ok at Glasgow Preswick and it’s just about gone here too. So Lanzarote here we come!



Sounds like my pre-holiday routine Eggy. Have a lovely time and enjoy a boost of much needed Vit D. We would normally go away for Easter but reluctant to go far at the moment due to situation with mum. 

Have a lovely holiday!


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> @eggyg I hope you guys have an amazing time! , be sure to bring back some of the nice weather with you!  xx


We will do our best, just soaking my Frio at the moment. Ooh that sounds painful! Touch wood I will bring lots of Canarian sunshine back with us.


----------



## Grannylorraine

More housework, more sugar roses and leaves, then cooked a roast turkey dinner for 3.


----------



## Kaylz

Well after days of searching I've finally ordered myself 3 pairs of joggers and as I used sportsdirect I was able to use my £10 e-voucher I received for making an order over £50 in the November deal last year  so this week I'm waiting on mum's new vape kit, my new boots, joggers and a portable charger! x


----------



## JamesR

I've been renovating the lovely Bechstein piano I inherited from my mother. Once that's all done I shall start learning to play it! I only wish we'd had it as children but it was stored at my aunt's house as we didn't have space for it. At last it's caught up with me now I'm retired.


----------



## mikeyB

Got up. Shave and shower. Read the Observer and Sunday Herald. Watched football. 

Sundays, eh? Can’t beat’em.


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Up early as am a tad exited about going on holiday tomorrow. Had a nice long bubbly bath and read my book, a Val McDiarmid, really enjoying it. Then full English for brekkie, cleared away and have been packing, cleaning out the fridge, emptying bins, changed the bed ( like to come home to a nice clean bed) bits of washing, sorted out our medication, printed out boarding passes, hotel voucher, transfer and car parking voucher and travel insurance. Got out our passports and it’s all in my travel document holder, best thing I ever bought. Going to make a chicken and bacon pasta dish for tea, using up all the bits and pieces as you do. Need to paint my toenails as will be on show as I have blown the dust off my flip flops! Checked the weather a hundred times as we had snow again this morning, luckily it seems to be ok at Glasgow Preswick and it’s just about gone here too. So Lanzarote here we come!


Enjoy it and the Sunshine eggy


----------



## Kaylz

Well grilled a large flat mushroom before lunch to have with my tea as don't have time on a Monday to do fresh, had dinner and did the dishes, did a search for something not allowed to be mentioned here lol, received emails saying that mum's vape kit and my boots have now been dispatched, got tea done and away to get on with my last few jobs for the day after I've caught the local news (sad I know lol) will get things ready for tomorrow as have an appointment in the afternoon then will chill watching the soaps  xx


----------



## Amigo

Up, breakfast, did Admin work on my forum, some house chores, onto visit my mum then onto the supermarket. Quick lunch there. Back for a cataract assessment at the opticians which took over an hour and meant those stingy eye drops that are used in the Retinal Clinic. Just wearing off now.

Prepared dinner and now having a cuppa and doing more forum work in preparation for a Conference out of town this week (not diabetes related).


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today I blitzed the kitchen (had to as the gas man was coming so needed a tidy kitchen), took rubbish to the bins, posted a parcel & fixed a broken shelf.  Oh, and made some chicken stock from a carcass.  first time i've ever done that.


----------



## silentsquirrel

JamesR said:


> I've been renovating the lovely Bechstein piano I inherited from my mother. Once that's all done I shall start learning to play it! I only wish we'd had it as children but it was stored at my aunt's house as we didn't have space for it. At last it's caught up with me now I'm retired.


Welcome to the forum, @JamesR!
You might like to introduce yourself a bit more in the "Newbies say hello here" forum - are you recently diagnosed or an old hand at this game?
I am about to move house, and hoping that this time I will find room to put our old upright in a position where I can get at it easily, and will make the effort to resume playing after a long gap.  Not, alas, a Bechstein, but many memories attached.


----------



## Brando77

Kinda work related buuuuut....wiring mini strip lights on top of kitchen cabinets to uplight the wall so my beans on toast (gasp...carbs!) look sexy and sultry.....these nearly new light fittings were ripped out from my job today, result. Also, reading like a demon at the mo cos my library book needs to go back tomorrow and it's not renewable. Exciting stuff huh?


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've been watching You Tube videos to learn how to plaster & render.


----------



## Kaylz

Well partly cooked the chicken for tea this morning, par boiled the veg in prep for roasting, had lunch and did the dishes, got the bus to something I'm not allowed to mention here lol, got home and got everything in the oven, now wanting to spend cash I don't have! haha x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Well partly cooked the chicken for tea this morning, par boiled the veg in prep for roasting, had lunch and did the dishes, got the bus to something I'm not allowed to mention here lol, got home and got everything in the oven, now wanting to spend cash I don't have! haha x



Don’t the chicken breasts go tough if they’re partly cooked Kaylz? I find they do but boneless chicken thighs don’t. 
What’s this place you can’t mention, I’m intrigued!


----------



## Brando77

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been watching You Tube videos to learn how to plaster & render.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Don’t the chicken breasts go tough if they’re partly cooked Kaylz? I find they do but boneless chicken thighs don’t.
> What’s this place you can’t mention, I’m intrigued!


Yes I know and they did but mother dearest wanted it done that way in case we weren't back in time to fully do them fresh! You saw my other thread but the hospital lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Yes I know and they did but mother dearest wanted it done that way in case we weren't back in time to fully do them fresh! You saw my other thread but the hospital lol xx



Aww I see. Well mothers are always right of course! Lol


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Aww I see. Well mothers are always right of course! Lol


Aye apart from when their wrong! lol, she's arite she doesn't eat much of it and fills up wie crap later on! its us poor folk that have to suffer lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Aye apart from when their wrong! lol, she's arite she doesn't eat much of it and fills up wie crap later on! its us poor folk that have to suffer lol xx



I like to eat chicken breasts soon after they’re cooked and then I marinade them for hours before otherwise they’re like a rubber flip-flop! 
Oh to be able to fill up on crap!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I like to eat chicken breasts soon after they’re cooked and then I marinade them for hours before otherwise they’re like a rubber flip-flop!
> Oh to be able to fill up on crap!


They certainly were on the harder side  she put my cutlery out for me and gave me a normal knife, jeezo did I have trouble! Warned Bruce when he got in from work he'd be better with one of the steak knives! haha
Oh I know but thought she might have calmed down a wee bit since the diabetes 'worry' a few months ago! know what I mean? xx


----------



## mikeyB

I’m baking bread this morning. Or, at least, my new friend Pa Nasonic is. 

I know, I’m an idle so and so, but what’s the point of being retired if you can’t be idle?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Phoned RSPCA.  One of our cats has been missing for nearly 2 weeks & we now know she is trapped in a barn.  We can't get near the barn as it's on private land surrounded by a high fence & no one is around.  Hoping the RSPCA will send someone round.  They told us not to break in.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Phoned RSPCA.  One of our cats has been missing for nearly 2 weeks & we now know she is trapped in a barn.  We can't get near the barn as it's on private land surrounded by a high fence & no one is around.  Hoping the RSPCA will send someone round.  They told us not to break in.


Oh no how awful! hope they can come out and get to her asap! xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Mark Parrott said:


> Phoned RSPCA.  One of our cats has been missing for nearly 2 weeks & we now know she is trapped in a barn.  We can't get near the barn as it's on private land surrounded by a high fence & no one is around.  Hoping the RSPCA will send someone round.  They told us not to break in.


Hopefully they can rescue her for you.  Being a barn she might at least have had plenty of rodents to eat.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Mark Parrott said:


> Phoned RSPCA.  One of our cats has been missing for nearly 2 weeks & we now know she is trapped in a barn.  We can't get near the barn as it's on private land surrounded by a high fence & no one is around.  Hoping the RSPCA will send someone round.  They told us not to break in.



What is in the barn? She's lived on this for two weeks? I hope she'll be fine. 
S.


----------



## Kaylz

Did the usual rituals this morning including the prepping of the mince for tea, Hermes delivered my portable charger just before dinner so got that plugged in to charge up, booked my granddad to come down for a wee while on Friday while I'm injecting for my dinner, just realised I'm going to have to ask him to stay a lot longer as if my parcels aren't here before 12 there will be nobody in as I've got an appointment with the nurse  (not diabetes related so can mention it here lol), hoping my next hospital appointment is within the next 3 months as if not then I cant claim yesterdays travel expenses back  got one shopping list written for granddad, one for Bruce and now sitting watching pointless  xx


----------



## grovesy

Had lunch with ex work colleagues.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Our cat is back!  I went for a wander up the road just to see if anyone was around & the owner of the barn was there.  Opened the barn & out she trotted and ran all the way home.  She has lost a bit of weight, but still looks healthy.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Our cat is back!  I went for a wander up the road just to see if anyone was around & the owner of the barn was there.  Opened the barn & out she trotted and ran all the way home.  She has lost a bit of weight, but still looks healthy.


this is fantastic news mark! so happy for you, mrs p and the little cat family!  x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Good cat. Don't lecture her, mark. We ask like a little adventure.
S.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Our cat is back!  I went for a wander up the road just to see if anyone was around & the owner of the barn was there.  Opened the barn & out she trotted and ran all the way home.  She has lost a bit of weight, but still looks healthy.


God News Mark. Maybe she will not to that again in a hurry. 2 weeks is a long time. I bet she ate like a horse.


----------



## Wirrallass

@Mark Parrott Just caught up with this. Phew thats a relief for you & your wifey. So glad she's safely back home again ~ does she have a name?


----------



## Wirrallass

I've cleaned all the brass door handles with a certain wadding and one on the outside of the front door ~ all nice & shiny again now ~ oh and the brass wall light switch covers too.
Sorted out some of my unwanted CD's & DVD's and took to charity shop.


----------



## Davein

Just returned to Cornwall from Bedfordshire practically non stop journey (blood tests) five and a half hours and 325 miles. So many pot holes and I hit most of them as difficult to avoid


----------



## Vince_UK

@Davein 
Long drive without at stop Dave, I couldn't do that these days although I used to in days of yore. Exhausting.


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> @Davein
> Long drive without at stop Dave, I couldn't do that these days although I used to in days of yore. Exhausting.


Just literally a pit stop a couple of times for blood tests.Once I get going I don't like stopping as all the lorries I've overtaken will pass me and I have to make all the effort to overtake them again


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> God News Mark. Maybe she will not to that again in a hurry. 2 weeks is a long time. I bet she ate like a horse.


You would've thought so, but she didn't!  She did drink a lot though.  So must've been plenty of mouses in the barn.  Thing is this is the third time she has disappeared for 2 weeks, so I'm assuming this has happened before.


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> @Mark Parrott Just caught up with this. Phew thats a relief for you & your wifey. So glad she's safely back home again ~ does she have a name?


Her name is Freyja.  She is one of my original cats I had before meeting the wife.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> You would've thought so, but she didn't!  She did drink a lot though.  So must've been plenty of mouses in the barn.


Quick @Kaylz One here for you


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> plenty of mouses


They are called mice! SORRY blame Vince lol  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> They are called mice! SORRY blame Vince lol  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> They are called mice! SORRY blame Vince lol  xx


I was surprised that auto-correct didn't kick in & accepted mouses as a word.


----------



## Mark Parrott

1 sheep, 2 sheeps.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Mark Parrott said:


> Our cat is back!  I went for a wander up the road just to see if anyone was around & the owner of the barn was there.  Opened the barn & out she trotted and ran all the way home.  She has lost a bit of weight, but still looks healthy.


So pleased to hear this,  she will soon gain the weight back.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve just watched Mr and Mrs Pheasant grazing in the garden. The dog is going spare asking to go out there. Aye, right. Last time he chased a pheasant in the garden it flew straight into the shed and broke its neck. And no, I didn’t eat it, but only because Mrs B wouldn’t let me. I was just about to hang it up to mature....


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just watched Mr and Mrs Pheasant grazing in the garden. The dog is going spare asking to go out there. Aye, right. Last time he chased a pheasant in the garden it flew straight into the shed and broke its neck. And no, I didn’t eat it, but only because Mrs B wouldn’t let me. I was just about to hang it up to mature....


We have lots of pheasants running wild in our garden.  I'm often eyeing up the plump ones.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> We have lots of pheasants running wild in our garden.  I'm often eyeing up the plump ones.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bought a new handbag and eyeliner (only wear make-up when I go out so no idea why I bought that really), going to stop at the beauty therapist across from where I work on way home and get some hand cream as my hands are getting dry and cracked from all this extra washing with the testing. Was going to be getting my hair done this evening, but daughter has pulled a muscle so is coming on Sat instead.


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry to hear about your daughter pulling a muscle @Grannylorraine hope it heals quickly! Glad you've treated yourself to a few things, although I cant remember the last time I wore make-up! haha xx


----------



## SB2015

Just taken  a piece of weaving off the loom.  The weft is the tubing off my pump. 
I am going to use this fabric to make a bag for my Diabetes kit.  Not sure exactly how yet.
I like the sense of recycling!!


----------



## mikeyB

Gosh, that reminds me of my student holidays working in a textile industry supplier. I was nickel plating wire healds (or heddles, in Yorkshire). Also did a bit of wood machining making shuttles and picking sticks. Happy days, because all my ancestors worked in the mills, and I felt their blood stirring in me.


----------



## Kaylz

Been sat checking my emails all day in the hope my Sportsdirect order would show as out for delivery but unfortunately not, last tracking information is from 08:05 today where it states on way to courier so from previous experiences it should be here tomorrow, not done much else as been pouring down all day so prefer to stay in while its like that if I can! haha x


----------



## grovesy

I have done quite a bit of gardening.


----------



## Wirrallass

Slept ~ slept ~ and slept!!!Catching up on lost sleep as not sleeping too good at night.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bloody debt collecting agencies.  Sorted now, hopefully.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

SB2015 said:


> Just taken  a piece of weaving off the loom.  The weft is the tubing off my pump.
> I am going to use this fabric to make a bag for my Diabetes kit.  Not sure exactly how yet.
> I like the sense of recycling!!
> View attachment 7382



That looks great! I'd say it could do with a couple of square buttons, at least for decoration. 

Love the colours.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Been sat checking my emails all day in the hope my Sportsdirect order would show as out for delivery but unfortunately not, last tracking information is from 08:05 today where it states on way to courier so from previous experiences it should be here tomorrow, not done much else as been pouring down all day so prefer to stay in while its like that if I can! haha x


Rain doesn't stop me from going out  ~ I enjoy walking in the rain as long as I'm wearing waterproof clothing and carrying my umbrella ~ not happy if it's blowing a gale at the same time tho


----------



## Kaylz

wirralass said:


> Rain doesn't stop me from going out  ~ I enjoy walking in the rain as long as I'm wearing waterproof clothing and carrying my umbrella ~ not happy if it's blowing a gale at the same time tho


Not for me I'm afraid, had to stay in in case my delivery came anyway, mum was out so nobody else, same again tomorrow as everyone else is working xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Rain doesn't stop me from going out  ~ I enjoy walking in the rain as long as I'm wearing waterproof clothing and carrying my umbrella ~ not happy if it's blowing a gale at the same time tho


Reminds me of a song by Johnnie Ray.  Obviously well before your time.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott 
WIll pop along  to this if I get some freetime tomorow. Could be interesing I think. Depends on time though
https://www.shine.cn/feature/art-culture/1803232120/


----------



## mikeyB

Should be great nosh, Vince. And they’re obviously having more fun than the locals I’ve met in Budapest


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Reminds me of a song by Johnnie Ray.  Obviously well before your time.


Haha! Obviously but the name Johnny Ray does seem to ring a little bell!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Booked tickets to fly to Japan next month, Kyoto not Tokyo, for a few days now need find a hotel. Have not been to Japan yet.
Spent time this morning searching for a decent Mercedes W126 500SE 1980's classic to no avail. A few around but all rubbish.The best car MB every built with an absolute bullet proof engine.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been woken up at 7am by my daughter wanting me to order her something from next using my account as she has no money until she gets paid. I don't even get up until 7.15 on a weekday for work


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> WIll pop along  to this if I get some freetime tomorow. Could be interesing I think. Depends on time though
> https://www.shine.cn/feature/art-culture/1803232120/


Wow, that looks great!


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Wow, that looks great!


Planning to go tomorrow if it isn't raining. I will take some pretty pictures lol


----------



## mikeyB

My new BP monitor arrived today, after the old one died. Omron, of course. Made in Vietnam, interestingly. The batteries, of course, are made in China. Big world. 

150/83 if you’re interested. I stopped BP tablets a year ago, cos  I kept falling over after standing up. Very embarrassing when you don’t drink


----------



## Kaylz

Spent all morning on my own unusually as Bruce decided he wanted to work today, kept checking my emails to see status of my order then they emailed and text to say it was out for delivery, arrived just after 12 , watched some of the stuff we had recorded on the sky box so we're nearly caught up with things now, just a few things left to watch, will get on with a few things for tomorrow shortly, do the last lot of dishes for the day then chill in front of Saturday night tv, waiting on Casualty lol, probably take a look round the net for some new underwear (sorry  lol) xx


----------



## Carolg

Housework, gardening, visit friend, shopping, big pot of mince to be base for chilli, bolognaise and cottage pie. Waiting to split it up. Going to watch rubbish on tv and maybe a wee glass of wine


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's me done the dishes, now sitting down to BBC 1 for the rest of the evening, remember to change your clocks folks, I've just done mine  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Well that's me done the dishes, now sitting down to BBC 1 for the rest of the evening, remember to change your clocks folks, I've just done mine  xx


That means at last the clock on our cooker will be correct.  It's been an hour out since we put the clocks back as I don't know how to change it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I think I did well at the auction today & only spent £20.  Bought a job lot of 3 vintage radios, and having got home, one of them is so rare (an Ever Ready Sky Monarch) that there are only 5 known to exist worldwide.  I now own the 6th one.  Hoping to get a few more quid when I sell it on.  The other two are worth about £30 each too, so not a bad day in the office.


----------



## Vince_UK

SB2015 said:


> Just taken  a piece of weaving off the loom.  The weft is the tubing off my pump.
> I am going to use this fabric to make a bag for my Diabetes kit.  Not sure exactly how yet.
> I like the sense of recycling!!
> View attachment 7382


What a creative approach @SB2015 Looks wonderful.


----------



## Vince_UK

My Visit to little Hungary in Down Town Shanghai at Lujaizhui.
3 Wonderful ballet dancers totally lost on the Chinese audience.


----------



## Vince_UK

More HungarianThemed and Shanghai pics


----------



## Vince_UK

And Again


----------



## Vince_UK

Finally


----------



## Mark Parrott

Loving the pics, @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Loving the pics, @Vince_UK


Thought about your and Mrs. Mark when I was there. Told that guy about you and the fact you both will go and live in Hungary. He was overjoyed.


----------



## Vince_UK

Had to buy a new microwave this morning, ruddy one just gave up the ghost. Can't complain I have had it here since 2010 lol
Must have for my low carb muffins


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> My Visit to little Hungary in Down Town Shanghai at Lujaizhui.
> 3 Wonderful ballet dancers totally lost on the Chinese audience.
> 
> View attachment 7409 View attachment 7410 View attachment 7411 View attachment 7412 View attachment 7413 View attachment 7414


More please!


----------



## Bubbsie

Tinted my eyebrows!


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Had to buy a new microwave this morning, ruddy one just gave up the ghost. Can't complain I have had it here since 2010 lol
> Must have for my low carb muffins


Only 2010? I'm sure ours is a bit older than that and it's only one of Lidl's haha, could do with a new one like but the chances of that happening are pretty much non existent! haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Tinted my eyebrows!


Personally never bothered with anything like that lol x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Personally never bothered with anything like that lol x


At 25? you won't have to...when you get to my age...it's an absolute necessity


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Only 2010? I'm sure ours is a bit older than that and it's only one of Lidl's haha, could do with a new one like but the chances of that happening are pretty much non existent! haha xx


I made a low carb muffin this morning and the ruddy think gave up lol Must be my cooking. It is 8 years old  bought it in 2010 and it has been here since I bought this place in 2013. So not bad going. Lasted longer than my previous one in Newcastle that is for sure.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> At 25? you won't have to...when you get to my age...it's an absolute necessity


Well 26 lol and I did have my first grey hair before I was even 15! haha x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Well 26 lol and I did have my first grey hair before I was even 15! haha x


Purple Rinse perhaps?
Like Mrs Slocombe


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> That means at last the clock on our cooker will be correct.  It's been an hour out since we put the clocks back as I don't know how to change it.


My car is the same


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Purple Rinse perhaps?
> Like Mrs Slocombe


I usually go purple or red when I do my hair actually, haven't done it in a while though! lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> My car is the same


Your not the only, my dad is the same with his car haha x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I usually go purple or red when I do my hair actually, haven't done it in a while though! lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


>


Must get round to it soon! just never seem to have the time or the money to buy the dye lol x


----------



## Seabreeze

Bubbsie said:


> Tinted my eyebrows!



oh I've wanted to tint mine because they are so sparse but I've not dared in case I make a mess of it!


----------



## Seabreeze

Been changing the clocks - my car clock will be wrong for 6 months now!


----------



## Seabreeze

Seabreeze said:


> Been changing the clocks - my car clock will be wrong for 6 months now!



Just had a bright idea, service and MOT due, I could offer them a bonus if they fathom out how to change the clock!


----------



## Vince_UK

Seabreeze said:


> Just had a bright idea, service and MOT due, I could offer them a bonus if they fathom out how to change the clock!


Silly question perhaps so forgive me, have you not got te owners manual?
Usually if it is a manual change it is one of the knobs that change the light brightness or the milage
The light adjustment you either push it in or pull it out and turn
ther ecould also be adjustment buttons hidden on the clock itself
If you let me know what model etc it is I can perhaps try an search for you


----------



## Seabreeze

Seabreeze said:


> Been changing the clocks - my car clock will be wrong for 6 months now!



Just had a bright idea, service and MOT due, I could offer them a bonus if they fathom out how to change the clock!


----------



## Kaylz

Seabreeze said:


> Just had a bright idea, service and MOT due, I could offer them a bonus if they fathom out how to change the clock!


Haha what a fab idea BUT ask them first if they know how and would do it before offering them a bonus! haha xx


----------



## Seabreeze

Vince_UK said:


> Silly question perhaps so forgive me, have you not got te owners manual?
> Usually if it is a manual change it is one of the knobs that change the light brightness or the milage
> The light adjustment you either push it in or pull it out and turn
> ther ecould also be adjustment buttons hidden on the clock itself
> If you let me know what model etc it is I can perhaps try an search for you



Thanks Vince, what a gent xx
I do have the manual but I'm dyslexic and thus I expect to be able to do things intuitively!  There is just one button that you press for everything so I guess it's a scroll through and lose the will to live kind of thing! Life's too short for that! 

I have a van so I can accommodate mums wheelchair.  Volkswagen summat, Caddi? or the VW equivalent of that.
White van girl - junctions are not an issue for me!


----------



## Vince_UK

Let me look and see if I can find owt


----------



## Seabreeze

Kaylz said:


> Haha what a fab idea BUT ask them first if they know how and would do it before offering them a bonus! haha xx[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh it's a friendly firm at the end of our village, they gave me a free jumpstart after the snow, they'd fathom it out and show me for sure and they wouldn't take any money for it. They rely on word of mouth. I'm very fortunate to be just a short walk from them but far enough not to hear them!


----------



## Seabreeze

Vince_UK said:


> Let me look and see if I can find owt


It doesn't matter - it's not an issue for me, it's part of the quirks of Britishness and clocks changing


----------



## Vince_UK

Seabreeze said:


> Thanks Vince, what a gent xx
> I do have the manual but I'm dyslexic and thus I expect to be able to do things intuitively!  There is just one button that you press for everything so I guess it's a scroll through and lose the will to live kind of thing! Life's too short for that!
> 
> I have a van so I can accommodate mums wheelchair.  Volkswagen summat, Caddi? or the VW equivalent of that.
> White van girl - junctions are not an issue for me!


Take a look at this It may help. I cannot open it here for national security reasons 
adjusting the clock on a VW caddy
It is on vimeo.com


----------



## Seabreeze

Britishness? is that a word?!


----------



## Vince_UK

Seabreeze said:


> Britishness? is that a word?!


I am sure it is


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Purple Rinse perhaps?
> Like Mrs Slocombe


I had silver threads in early 30’s. Before 60 I stopped having hair died so now all silver/white. I use purple shampoo to brighten it up but last summer, once too often and looked like purple rinse brigade. Funnily now grey hair seems to be all the rage so I am ahead of the game, although one step passed grey. Was a good excuse along with weight loss to get a new wardrobe of clothes


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> At 25? you won't have to...when you get to my age...it's an absolute necessity



Spot on Bubs...we get to *that* stage and everything starts to fade, flop or frizz!


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Silly question perhaps so forgive me, have you not got te owners manual?
> Usually if it is a manual change it is one of the knobs that change the light brightness or the milage
> The light adjustment you either push it in or pull it out and turn
> ther ecould also be adjustment buttons hidden on the clock itself
> If you let me know what model etc it is I can perhaps try an search for you


If you want to search the Fiat panda manual, I would be grateful, but instructions were c@£p


----------



## Carolg

Off to Dobbies. Will try to resist cherry scone


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> If you want to search the Fiat panda manual, I would be grateful, but instructions were c@£p


What year Carol?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am sure it is


Britishness is the state or quality of being British, or of embodying British characteristics. It comprises the claimed qualities that bind and distinguish the British people and form the basis of their unity and identity, and the expressions of British culture—such as habits, behaviours, or symbols—that have a common, familiar or iconic quality readily identifiable with the United Kingdom. Dialogue about the legitimacy and authenticity of Britishness is intrinsically tied with power...according to Wikipedia there is


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Britishness is the state or quality of being British, or of embodying British characteristics. It comprises the claimed qualities that bind and distinguish the British people and form the basis of their unity and identity, and the expressions of British culture—such as habits, behaviours, or symbols—that have a common, familiar or iconic quality readily identifiable with the United Kingdom. Dialogue about the legitimacy and authenticity of Britishness is intrinsically tied with power...according to Wikipedia there is


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Spot on Bubs...we get to *that* stage and everything starts to fade, flop or frizz!


I've admitted the first one Amigo...won't discuss the second one...sadly I'm unable to avoid the third one


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> I've admitted the first one Amigo...won't discuss the second one...sadly I'm unable to avoid the third one



Fortunately we ladies have the means to hoist and cosmetically improve Bubbsie! 

I’ve got the ‘rellie run’ today to see ma in law and other family but not until I’ve done lunch. It’s hard to be good when you’re visiting ‘feeders!’


----------



## Seabreeze

Vince_UK said:


> Take a look at this It may help. I cannot open it here for national security reasons
> adjusting the clock on a VW caddy
> It is on vimeo.com


just popped out and changed the clock - thanks Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Seabreeze said:


> just popped out and changed the clock - thanks Vince


 Great


----------



## Seabreeze

Put a new washing line up - a second one. 
Not that it's drying weather and there's lots of rain forecast, but one can live in hope!


----------



## Kaylz

So far done the usual this morning, cleared the top of my dressing table and gave it a clean, sorted out some clothes, just done the mince for tea, been searching for underwear all day and cant find a thing!  xx


----------



## Robin

Just been riding, with daughter. Solved the car clock issue by saying to her as she got into the passenger seat, 'Oh, could you just change the clock as we're going?' So she did, and I never had to admit that I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> What year Carol?


2016


----------



## Carolg

Been and bought lots of plants including some vegetable seedlings. Too tired to clear out borders just  now though


----------



## SB2015

Up at 6:00 am (which was really 5:00!!!) to get to a meet up to load our steel drums and then drive to get set up for the Yeovil Half Marathon.  We were at the 5 mile mark, and played for about an hour to see all the runners through.  Came back exhausted after loading back up and unloading ready for next rehearsal.  However we had glorious sunshine whilst we played and the supporters of the runners were very appreciative.

The rest of the day in the garden.  So nice to feel warm in the sunshine.


----------



## Matt Cycle

SB2015 said:


> Up at 6:00 am (which was really 5:00!!!) to get to a meet up to load our steel drums and then drive to get set up for the Yeovil Half Marathon.  We were at the 5 mile mark, and played for about an hour to see all the runners through.  Came back exhausted after loading back up and unloading ready for next rehearsal.  However we had glorious sunshine whilst we played and the supporters of the runners were very appreciative.
> 
> The rest of the day in the garden.  So nice to feel warm in the sunshine.



Well done I'm sure the runners would have appreciated it.  Lovely day here as well.  Bike ride, then cleaned the bike, swept the patio and did some gardening.  I thought is this finally a change in the weather.  Then checked the forecast for next week - rain and sleet from Tuesday for North Staffordshire and Buxton has heavy rain on Tuesday, heavy snow on Wednesday and then a mixture of sleet and rain.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> 2016


Does this help Carol?

https://www.fiatforum.com/panda-iii/437185-will-my-clock-change-itself.html


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Does this help Carol?
> 
> https://www.fiatforum.com/panda-iii/437185-will-my-clock-change-itself.html


Thanks vince. Will have a go later


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Tinted my eyebrows!


How? I think I need to do this but useless with any kind of make up/tinting , my daughters despair at how useless I am.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> How? I think I need to do this but useless with any kind of make up/tinting , my daughters despair at how useless I am.


Its a doddle...will pm you!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Its a doddle...will pm you!


Who would have thought I would be learning new beauty skills by joining a diabetes support forum.


----------



## Mark Parrott

New-journey said:


> Who would have thought I would be learning new beauty skills by joining a diabetes support forum.


Anyone got any advice on painting my nails?


----------



## New-journey

Mark Parrott said:


> Anyone got any advice on painting my nails?


Not me, but we have a beauty expert on board. @Bubbsie where are you?


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I transported myself downstairs this morning, switched on the TV for some news, and found a nice pixelated image from the Sky box. The trouble living here is no terrestrial channels are available. Did the usual hard reboot, and nothing happened. Still pixelated. Phoned Sky, and a lovely helpful lady guided me through a pixelated system reset, and after ten minutes of fiddling, it’s all back working. 

This all saved me the effort of knocking on the island’s Sky Engineer’s door - he lives two doors down the road.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, had to change my plans for going to Osaka.  So, changed the flights as I now have to go to Seoul on the 13th for a couple of days.
Haven't been to South Korea yet either,  another new experience for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hunted for protein Rolls


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Hunted for protein Rolls


AND????


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Anyone got any advice on painting my nails?


Fingers or Toes?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> AND????


Hunted protein rolls...came back empty handed...seems there is a supplier problem.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Hunted protein rolls...came back empty handed...seems there is a supplier problem.


Yup lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Fingers or Toes?


No, masonry.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Hunted protein rolls...came back empty handed...seems there is a supplier problem.


Oh no.  I only have one left if you want to share it.


----------



## Kaylz

Haha how kind of you Mark! LOL x


----------



## Kaylz

@Mark Parrott surely with your skills you could recreate it!?  haha x


----------



## Amigo

I’ve been out for the Easter food shop (and treat myself to a nice new jacket). Can’t visit mum yet as they’re still in the grip of the sickness bug at her Home (and the other end problems!).

I foolishly had a panini and salad for lunch. The white bread effect has propelled my levels to 9.9! I might as well pour liquid glucose down my throat I reckon.
Nice, bright day here 

Just took my levels again...5.5 which is a very big drop in a short space of time.


----------



## Carolg

Funeral this afternoon with non churchy music. No singing and full house plus overspill into wee reception area. Feel a bit otherwise as although I didn’t know the lady, I knew her husband.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott surely with your skills you could recreate it!?  haha x


I've never made 'proper' bread of any sort, but I'm planning to experiment soon.


----------



## Kaylz

Usual rituals this morning, waited on postman, Bruce's dvd's still haven't arrived, apparently it's over a week since he ordered them, tried the microwave omelette maker out at tea time, absolute CRAP! , got brekkie for tomorrow sorted, done the dishes, then decided I would try out the hair removal cream I bought 2 weeks ago, well I'm amazed! 99p a tube and it works an absolute treat!! , moisturised feet and legs, got clothes sorted out for tomorrow as busy busy with appointments, at least I'm not out as early as I usually am for them! haha xx


----------



## SB2015

Good morning
Plans for completing the rest of my dyeing.  I am making more rag rugs which will give us new rugs and de clutter the attic a bit.  Pilates first.


----------



## Bubbsie

I made these for the office...only have 72...hope that's enough


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> View attachment 7483 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7485 View attachment 7486 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7488 I made these for the office...only have 72...hope that's enough


Omg!! I see pecans!! Don't I?  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Omg!! I see pecans!! Don't I?  xx


Yes...with caramelised ones inside the cakes


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...with caramelised ones inside the cakes


Oooh you tease!!! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oooh you tease!!! xx


Yes...all flourless so mostly 85% dark chocolate...a little ground almond...but...mostly chocolate


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...


Right my name is Kayleigh Allan
39 H, no no I better stop!! haha xx


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> View attachment 7483 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7485 View attachment 7486 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7488 I made these for the office...only have 72...hope that's enough



Ooo slurp, drool! 

I want a flake one!


----------



## mikeyB

I bet you’re taking a doggy bag, Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Ooo slurp, drool!
> 
> I want a flake one!


I've only  got 72 Amigo...all accounted for...maybe next time incidentally the small plain ones are chocolate/peanut butter cups...only about 5 carbs a piece...courtesy of @Mark Parrott


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> I've only  got 72 Amigo...all accounted for...maybe next time



It’s ok Bubbsie, I think I’ve got a dry cracker in the cupboard!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> It’s ok Bubbsie, I think I’ve got a dry cracker in the cupboard!


Thank god for that


----------



## Grannylorraine

They look lovely Bubbsie,  I hope the recipes will be one the food  section, if they are not already.


----------



## Mark Parrott

They look gorgeous, @Bubbsie!  I'm off to make some scones.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> View attachment 7483 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7485 View attachment 7486 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7488 I made these for the office...only have 72...hope that's enough


Is there an EMO for Drooling over food?


----------



## Vince_UK

Want my address, You tgether with @wirralass @Sally W  and @Mark Parrott can get a nice food parcel up for me . After all I am just a pensioner.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> They look lovely Bubbsie,  I hope the recipes will be one the food  section, if they are not already.


They will Lorraine when I have replaced the sugar with a good substitute...trying different ones/ratios...thank you.


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> View attachment 7483 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7485 View attachment 7486 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7488 I made these for the office...only have 72...hope that's enough


Have you got a recipe please ? My OH would love those


----------



## SB2015

Bubbsie said:


> View attachment 7483 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7485 View attachment 7486 View attachment 7484 View attachment 7488 I made these for the office...only have 72...hope that's enough


Where’s your office?  Any spares?  If only we had had a baker in our department.  Mind you we did get lots of veg and fruit at times of abundance.


----------



## Bubbsie

SB2015 said:


> Where’s your office?  Any spares?  If only we had had a baker in our department.  Mind you we did get lots of veg and fruit at times of abundance.


Camden...I  doubt they will  last more than ten minutes SB...and I can guarantee there won't be any spares...there never are.


----------



## SB2015

Bubbsie said:


> Camden...I  doubt they will  last more than ten minutes SB...and I can guarantee there won't be any spares...there never are.


Lucky them.


----------



## Bubbsie

SB2015 said:


> Lucky them.


They're great  colleagues SB...worth a cake or two a few times a year


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sally W said:


> Have you got a recipe please ? My OH would love those


The recipe for the choc/peanut butter cups should be in the recipe section on here.


----------



## Kaylz

Usual boring stuff this morning, put my new joggers and boots, they look rather nice together  threw dinner down my throat just in time for taxi picking me up (free journey as loyalty card was full ), went in to see nice nursey for my 3 monthly jag, didn't feel a thing this time! dodged a bp check as I'd had it done a week ago, was absolutely pouring it down so walked to the bus stop 5 minutes away and caught that home, sat down for a wee while, then out to next appointment in next town, got taken 20 minutes late ! Home, coffee! Just done tea dishes and chilling in front of pointless xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Sally W said:


> Have you got a recipe please ? My OH would love those


Sent it Sally


----------



## Matt Cycle

Kaylz said:


> I would try out the hair removal cream I bought 2 weeks ago, well I'm amazed! 99p a tube and it works an absolute treat!!



Is that the Nair one Kaylz?  No, before you ask I'm not transitioning it's just that I'll need something to get rid of the leg hair (there's not a right lot of it) when on the bike in the Summer.  Razors knacker my skin up.


----------



## Kaylz

Matt Cycle said:


> Is that the Nair one Kaylz?  No, before you ask I'm not transitioning it's just that I'll need something to get rid of the leg hair (there's not a right lot of it) when on the bike in the Summer.  Razors knacker my skin up.


Yep Matt, that's the one, I used the sensitive one, I got it out of Savers for that price, I see Boots charges a whopping £6.19! (I'm not the kinda person to judge/ask questions, what you do in your own time is your business, see you down the drag club on Saturday night Mattelicious ) xx


----------



## Matt Cycle

Kaylz said:


> Yep Matt, that's the one, I used the sensitive one, I got it out of Savers for that price, I see Boots charges a whopping £6.19! (I'm not the kinda person to judge/ask questions, what you do in your own time is your business, see you down the drag club on Saturday night Mattelicious ) xx



I like to keep quiet about that!  

Anyway here's the three reasons why cyclists do it:

1) More aerodynamic - possibly for professionals but I wouldn't have thought it makes a right lot of difference to most people.
2) Road rash - I can see why for this one.  If you come off and get road rash you don't want to be picking gravel out from blood and hairs and if you have a dressing put on we all know how it feels taking off a plaster and ripping the hairs out. 
3) Looks good - probably the most likely explanation.  No one wants to be riding along looking like a werewolf.


----------



## Kaylz

Matt Cycle said:


> I like to keep quiet about that!


 SORRY! 
I know why you guys do it, just the same as swimmers etc, I just do it as I'm supposed to be a lady and society doesn't really accept hairy women! haha, shaving left me with bad rashes and often cuts and at 99p a tube you cant go wrong! lol, I assume your hair may be a bit stubborn though so you might be better with the 'tough hair' version (I do apologise if you've done it in the past and already know this!) x


----------



## Vince_UK

Had to close the place early today and tomorrow. The wonderful local Electricty supply company have decided in their infinite wisdom to turn the power off in the area for a day and a half.
Pointless coming in and I need this valuable time SO, no idea what I will do the rest of the day and tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

I got out of bed!


----------



## Vince_UK

No comment to that one  Bubbs


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> No comment to that one  Bubbs


Sorry...forgot...I got out of bed & made coffee


----------



## Vince_UK

And no finger pricking?
tut tut tut.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> And no finger pricking?
> tut tut tut.


Sorry again Vince...I got out of bed...pricked my finger...then made coffee...never been interrogated this early before...haven't  you got a factory to run?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry again Vince...I got out of bed...pricked my finger...then made coffee...never been interrogated this early before...haven't  you got a factory to run?


Ruddy elecricity is off thanks to the wisdom of the local supply grid. Like a graveyard at the moment. Offices on but factories off ALL OF THEM....
Of course they forwarned us as usual


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Ruddy elecricity is off thanks to the wisdom of the local supply grid. Like a graveyard at the moment. Offices on but factories off ALL OF THEM....
> Of course they forwarned us as usual


Do you need a shilling for the meter...dam...I've exposed my age there...I meant shall I top up your pre-payment card for you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Do you need a shilling for the meter...dam...I've exposed my age there...I meant shall I top up your pre-payment card for you.


I shall treat the remark with the utter contempt it so justly deserves.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I shall treat the remark with the utter contempt it so justly deserves.


Honestly...shouldn't you be working on your next million?...boosting the local economy...creating jobs...flying the flag...anyone would think they'd turned the electricity off or summink


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Honestly...shouldn't you be working on your next million?...boosting the local economy...creating jobs...flying the flag...honestly anyone would think they'd turned the electricity off or summink


They ruddy well have for 36 hours so tomorrow I will stay home  All machines shut down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They ruddy well have for 36 hours so tomorrow I will stay home  All machines shut down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Read my car manual...tried to reset the clock...failed miserably.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> And no finger pricking?
> tut tut tut.


The title of the thread reads
'What have you done today that isn't DIABETES or work related'
Pretty sure finger pricking comes under diabetes related! x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> The title of the thread reads
> 'What have you done today that isn't DIABETES or work related'
> Pretty sure finger pricking comes under diabetes related! x


Vince's fault K...I blame him.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> The title of the thread reads
> 'What have you done today that isn't DIABETES or work related'
> Pretty sure finger pricking comes under diabetes related! x


She could have wanted to sleep for 100 years and be woken by a handsome prince. What has that to do with D?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> She could have wanted to sleep for 100 years and be woken by a handsome prince. What has that to do with D?


Really Vince...is that the best you can come up with?...could do with the extra sleep...but...there are no 'handsome prices'...gave up on that long ago.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Vince's fault K...I blame him.


Oh that's exactly who I'm blaming hun, its not the first time he's done it on here and I tell him every time, but ya know what its like, trying to get things through to any male is like banging your head against a brick wall  lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

@Bubbsie Who said "Price"?
I think the word is "Prince"
You missed that one @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Bubbsie Who said "Price"?
> I think the word is "Prince"
> You missed that one @Kaylz


I didn't actually, I noticed it but didn't say anything as why would I when I've got someone on my side to blame you for everything lol xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Had to close the place early today and tomorrow. The wonderful local Electricty supply company have decided in their infinite wisdom to turn the power off in the area for a day and a half.
> Pointless coming in and I need this valuable time SO, no idea what I will do the rest of the day and tomorrow.


That's reminded me, our leccy is going off today at 8am til 3pm for maintenance work.  That means no internet access all day as mobile signal is bad here.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Really Vince...is that the best you can come up with?...could do with the extra sleep...but...there are no 'handsome prices'...gave up on that long ago.


How can a price be handsome? don't you mean princes!


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> That's reminded me, our leccy is going off today at 8am til 3pm for maintenance work.  That means no internet access all day as mobile signal is bad here.


Ohhh not good at all! lol x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I didn't actually, I noticed it but didn't say anything as why would I when I've got someone on my side to blame you for everything lol xx


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> They ruddy well have for 36 hours so tomorrow I will stay home  All machines shut down.


Have the Russians started reprisals early Vince?


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Have the Russians started reprisals early Vince?


To Buddy Buddy here for that lol
I do have a Russian working here for us actually, I keep teasing him and he just laughs BUT I had better watch my back
He is a post grad PhD so he will know  few tricks I guess


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> To Buddy Buddy here for that lol
> I do have a Russian working here for us actually, I keep teasing him and he just laughs BUT I had better watch my back
> He is a post grad PhD so he will know  few tricks I guess


Can't you have him recalled Vince. Surely if May, Trump and co. can do it then you can


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Can't you have him recalled Vince. Surely if May, Trump and co. can do it then you can


AH He is VERY usefull so I will pass on that and employ a food taster


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> AH He is VERY usefull so I will pass on that and employ a food taster


And I would confiscate his umbrella if he comes to work with one when it's not raining


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> And I would confiscate his umbrella if he comes to work with one when it's not raining


 LOL Capital suggestion


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I didn't actually, I noticed it but didn't say anything as why would I when I've got someone on my side to blame you for everything lol xx


Well said K...sensible approach...honestly...he'll live & learn (one day).


----------



## Sally W

Mark Parrott said:


> The recipe for the choc/peanut butter cups should be in the recipe section on here.


Thanks.i May have to make them and post a pic for @Vince_UK


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> @Bubbsie Who said "Price"?
> I think the word is "Prince"
> You missed that one @Kaylz


Oh shut yer face up Vinney


----------



## Sally W

Bubbsie said:


> Sent it Sally


Thanks got it


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> Thanks.i May have to make them and post a pic for @Vince_UK


 Vince is now very sad


----------



## Sally W

Vince_UK said:


> Vince is now very sad


Awh virtual cakes have fewer calories


----------



## Vince_UK

Sally W said:


> Awh virtual cakes have fewer calories


And Zero Taste


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well said K...sensible approach...honestly...he'll live & learn (one day).


I highly doubt it will be any time in the near future though! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> How can a price be handsome? don't you mean princes!


No...I meant there's always a price to pay for a handsome prince...possibly too  cryptic for this early in the day


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> I highly doubt it will be any time in the near future though! lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


>


Sorry my dear xx


----------



## eggyg

Hi all, back from my holidays. Quick recap. Day one, very windy, day two, very windy, day three very windy and I rode a camel, day four very windy, day five very windy, day six very windy , day seven very windy. In between all that I reignited my penchant for pina coladas, ate some lovely tapas, walked 150k steps, got a mouth full of cold sores from aforementioned wind and came home!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

eggyg said:


> Hi all, back from my holidays. Quick recap. Day one, very windy, day two, very windy, day three very windy and I rode a camel, day four very windy, day five very windy, day six very windy , day seven very windy. In between all that I reignited my penchant for pina coladas, ate some lovely tapas, walked 150k steps, got a mouth full of cold sores from aforementioned wind and came home!



What fun. Hm.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Today I have goals. Went to Brussels nearly 10 years ago. (today's avitar is from that trip.) So I thought as I lost the trip to FL I would turn it into a trip to Brussels sometime before Christmas. So I'll be looking around with a *goal* of booking a week in *Brussels*. 
On the train. I think.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> No...I meant there's always a price to pay for a handsome prince...possibly too  cryptic for this early in the day


That's stretching it a bit but perhaps there is always a handsome price to pay for a prince


----------



## Davein

eggyg said:


> Hi all, back from my holidays. Quick recap. Day one, very windy, day two, very windy, day three very windy and I rode a camel, day four very windy, day five very windy, day six very windy , day seven very windy. In between all that I reignited my penchant for pina coladas, ate some lovely tapas, walked 150k steps, got a mouth full of cold sores from aforementioned wind and came home!


Welcome back eggyg, Was it the change in diet that caused so much wind?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Power hasn't gone off.  Daren't recline the sofa in case I got stuck, as it's an electric one.  But now I've thrown caution to the wind & reclined.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Power hasn't gone off.  Daren't recline the sofa in case I got stuck, as it's an electric one.  But now I've thrown caution to the wind & reclined.


My ruddy power went off today and will be off 36 hours. I think they turned the wrong switch off. Should have been yours or you jinxed mone lol 
BUT, this is China and they never inform you what is going to happen until AFTER it has happened.


----------



## Carolg

Went in to Aldi after work, came out thinking I would plant flowers I bought on Sunday. Wow, think there had been hailstones. Really annoyed as it had been sunny earlier. Never mind


----------



## Kaylz

Spent the day curled up on the sofa, feeling pretty low at the moment, must have twisted my knee yesterday too as that's been twinging on and off all day , thought I'd go out like a light when my head hit the pillow last night after my busy day but no such luck , on the plus side I've got a lift sorted for my next fortnightly appointment so don't have that to worry about, just a good job the schools are off for Easter or the MIL wouldn't be able to help me out! x


----------



## grainger

Cuddled my second son for the first time!


----------



## Davein

grainger said:


> Cuddled my second son for the first time!


Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> Cuddled my second son for the first time!



Aww, how lovely. Hope he’s on the mend now x


----------



## AJLang

Finished reading the latest Milly Johnson book on my IPhone Kindle - it was brilliant but has given me a great craving for cheesecake  Got through all of my physio exercises. Listened to a whole album and enjoyed it - it was Something's Going On by Abba's Frida. Cooked the onions for tonight's hot dogs and now have Saturday Kitchen on. Today has been a good day thanks to my anti-dizziness tablets


----------



## eggyg

Davein said:


> Welcome back eggyg, Was it the change in diet that caused so much wind?


Hmmm? Maybe should have taken more Creon!


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> My ruddy power went off today and will be off 36 hours. I think they turned the wrong switch off. Should have been yours or you jinxed mone lol
> BUT, this is China and they never inform you what is going to happen until AFTER it has happened.


Backup generator on order I trust Vince. More bl**dy expense!


----------



## SB2015

grainger said:


> Cuddled my second son for the first time!


Now that is great news.


----------



## SB2015

I spent two days dyeing yarn.  Today I am drying the biggest lot and it has to dry under tension.  As I did not have enough weights I am improvising! Milk cartons, boots, tins of tomatoes, ...


----------



## Davein

grainger said:


> Cuddled my second son for the first time!


No pictures yet?


----------



## grainger

Davein said:


> No pictures yet?



No not yet. Still many tubes etc. 
Tonight sucks - I’m struggling missing both of my boys and not being able to be there for either of them properly.

Shall aim for more positive attitude tomorrow.


----------



## Vince_UK

grainger said:


> Cuddled my second son for the first time!


Wonderful


----------



## Vince_UK

SB2015 said:


> I spent two days dyeing yarn.  Today I am drying the biggest lot and it has to dry under tension.  As I did not have enough weights I am improvising! Milk cartons, boots, tins of tomatoes, ...
> View attachment 7517


I am sure you could win the Turner Prize for Art  with that display @SB2015  and entitle it "Innovation".
Edit spelled Turner incorrectly as usual


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Backup generator on order I trust Vince. More bl**dy expense!


Something very serious to consider it hapens once a year and only for 1 or 2 hours but 36???
We did discuss it yesterday but at the moment I cannot fully justify the spend. I had them in the UK.


----------



## Vince_UK

Message from my Son yesterday

"Trudy said thankyou very much for her birthday money she is going to take it to America for spends also I have to tell you she has just signed a years contract for the under 14s so she’s so excited xx

Sent from my iPhone"

My Granddaughter is signed to play 
FOOTBALL 
Such a little "Lady" 
(Photo taken last year.)


----------



## Bubbsie

Today...I  am replacing yet another ludicrously expensive 'soft close'  toilet seat...the third one since last summer...fortified myself with a good cup of coffee...currently reading reviews on Amazon...tempted to go  for the one a 'purchaser' describes as "comfortable" (yes it's a direct quote)...too early for this sort of thing?


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Today...I  am replacing yet another ludicrously expensive 'soft close'  toilet seat...the third one since last summer...fortified myself with a good cup of coffee...currently reading reviews on Amazon...tempted to go  for the one a 'purchaser' describes as "comfortable" (yes it's a direct quote)...too early for this sort of thing?


Never too early! I'm more concerned as to the reason why you are wearing out so many toilet seats. Are you forcing the seat down everytime you use it? Do you have someone in the household who leaves the seat up? The dose of metformin you are on shouldn't result in you using the loo excessively


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Never too early! I'm more concerned as to the reason why you are wearing out so many toilet seats. Are you forcing the seat down everytime you use it? Do you have someone in the household who leaves the seat up? The dose of metformin you are on shouldn't result in you using the loo excessively


I'm not answering any of those questions @Davein...not until I've spoken to my lawyer...there is a prime suspect...no names...he knows who he is...and of course they (he) leaves the seat up...certainly questionable activity occurring in the bathroom...almost as questionable as the reviewer who waxes lyrical about comfort.


----------



## Carolg

grainger said:


> No not yet. Still many tubes etc.
> Tonight sucks - I’m struggling missing both of my boys and not being able to be there for either of them properly.
> 
> Shall aim for more positive attitude tomorrow.


Would they not let your family take you to the hospital cafe to meet up with your wee boy.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> I'm not answering any of those questions @Davein...not until I've spoken to my lawyer...there is a prime suspect...no names...he knows who he is...and of course they (he) leaves the seat up...certainly questionable activity occurring in the bathroom...almost as questionable as the reviewer who waxes lyrical about comfort.


I would be tempted to superglue the seat to the porcelain to prevent such activity from happening. Of course I never indulge in such questionable behaviour myself. I hope you have installed suitable splash back facilities


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> I would be tempted to superglue the seat to the porcelain to prevent such activity from happening. Of course I never indulge in such questionable behaviour myself. I hope you have installed suitable splash back facilities


Training is what's needed @Davein ...initiated that already...the ugliest one available...the most expensive one available...paid for by the alleged offender  (debit cards are so convenient...you  just slip them out...then slip them back in)...yes splash back facilities are installed...the  receipt will be taped firmly to the cistern in full view of those using  the facility....should take care of that sensitive issue.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Training is what's needed @Davein ...initiated that already...the ugliest one available...the most expensive one available...paid for by the alleged offender  (debit cards are so convenient...you  just slip them out...then slip them back in)...yes splash back facilities are installed...the  receipt will be taped firmly to the cistern in full view of those using  the facility....should take care of that sensitive issue.


Contactless would be even better but I am soooo relieved about the splash back installation
Have you considered imposing BOGOF (Buy One Get One Free)?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Today...I  am replacing yet another ludicrously expensive 'soft close'  toilet seat...the third one since last summer...fortified myself with a good cup of coffee...currently reading reviews on Amazon...tempted to go  for the one a 'purchaser' describes as "comfortable" (yes it's a direct quote)...too early for this sort of thing?


I gave up trying to buy them online lol I got a likkle man to get me one and fit it.
Considering I am hardly there,I think I had 3 in about 2 years but I put that down to my previous bulk.


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Contactless would be even better but I am soooo relieved about the splash back instalation


He won't be...but no doubt will teach him a valuable lesson.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I gave up trying to buy them online lol I got a likkle man to get me one and fit it.
> Considering I am hardly there,I think I had 3 in about 2 years but I put that down to my previous bulk.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Vincey...TMI...I'll  come back to this after I've had my second coffee...it's a delicate subject.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Vincey...TMI...I'll  come back to this after I've had my second coffee...it's a delicate subject.


----------



## Bubbsie

Made yet another coffee...had to...needed it...just paid the water rates bill...who says it costs nothing to be clean...clearly not customers of Anglian Water


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> I gave up trying to buy them online lol I got a likkle man to get me one and fit it.
> Considering I am hardly there,I think I had 3 in about 2 years but I put that down to my previous bulk.


It's all a question of timing Vince. If you sit down on the seat before it has finished its slow descent to the porcelain it puts excessive strain on the mechanism and there's nothing worse than straining where ablutions are concerned


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> It's all a question of timing Vince. If you sit down on the seat before it has finished its slow descent to the porcelain it puts excessive strain on the mechanism and there's nothing worse than straining where ablutions are concerned


Is that a polite way of saying I have a fat butt?

I aint 't going to mention what I did to the bidet lol


----------



## New-journey

grainger said:


> No not yet. Still many tubes etc.
> Tonight sucks - I’m struggling missing both of my boys and not being able to be there for either of them properly.
> 
> Shall aim for more positive attitude tomorrow.


Please moan away, what with your hormones, not being with your boys and the rest, it's huge!


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Made yet another coffee...had to...needed it...just paid the water rates bill...who says it costs nothing to be clean...clearly not customers of Anglian Water


I have never understood why after being charged for incoming water, that they then charge you more for returning it to them. Water companies get their supplies free (in the form of rain and rivers) so why charge us twice


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> I have never understood why after being charged for incoming water, that they then charge you more for returning it to them. Water companies get their supplies free (in the form of rain and rivers) so why charge us twice


That made me laugh lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Made yet another coffee...had to...needed it...just paid the water rates bill...who says it costs nothing to be clean...clearly not customers of Anglian Water


Are you on a water meter?  I found when I lived on my own, a water meter was the cheapest option.  Now living 'in the sticks' we don't have a meter (which is good as our water supply is attached to the stables & they use a lot of water) but we have a natural soak away so no sewerage bill, which can be as expensive as the water rates!


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> I have never understood why after being charged for incoming water, that they then charge you more for returning it to them. Water companies get their supplies free (in the form of rain and rivers) so why charge us twice


Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh...not sure I want to think about that aspect...just brewed  another coffee...with second water.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Are you on a water meter?  I found when I lived on my own, a water meter was the cheapest option.  Now living 'in the sticks' we don't have a meter (which is good as our water supply is attached to the stables & they use a lot of water) but we have a natural soak away so no sewerage bill, which can be as expensive as the water rates!


Yes I am...but...its certainly not cheap Mark.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhh...not sure I want to think about that aspect...just brewed  another coffee...with second water.


You do of course realise that your coffee water is mainly recycled water and the chances are about a dozen people have already drunk your coffee before you have?


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> You do of course realise that your coffee water is mainly recycled water and the chances are about a dozen people have already drunk your coffee before you have?


That must be why its so expensive...it's vintage.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Message from my Son yesterday
> 
> "Trudy said thankyou very much for her birthday money she is going to take it to America for spends also I have to tell you she has just signed a years contract for the under 14s so she’s so excited xx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone"
> 
> My Granddaughter is signed to play
> FOOTBALL
> Such a little "Lady"
> (Photo taken last year.)
> View attachment 7521


Yeah!! Fantastic news, what a star!


----------



## Davein

Mark Parrott said:


> Are you on a water meter?  I found when I lived on my own, a water meter was the cheapest option.  Now living 'in the sticks' we don't have a meter (which is good as our water supply is attached to the stables & they use a lot of water) but we have a natural soak away so no sewerage bill, which can be as expensive as the water rates!


At our other house Anglian Water installed a water meter a couple of years ago. We declined to use it. After the first year they sent us a meter reading which showed we would have paid more with the meter. The second year they sent us a meter reading which showed we would have saved £235 if we  had switched to meter (baffling because same people using water both years). Anglian Water then offered to send us a cheque for the £235 if we agreed to metered water and if we changed our minds within two years we could go back to unmetered. Down here in Cornwall, Southwest Water charge us as much as Anglian but just for supply as we have a cess pit. The thing with a private water supply is you have to have it checked and tested yearly I believe.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Yeah!! Fantastic news, what a star!


I pity the poor guy who eventually takes her on lol
she is a handfull at 12 going on 30.
He will have to have a skin as thick as an elephants and a very large wallet. Nothing but the best for Trudy lol


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> That must be why its so expensive...it's vintage.


Vintage?Well it's certainly of an age- more likely sewage!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I pity the poor guy who eventually takes her on lol
> she is a handfull at 12 going on 30.
> He will have to have a skin as thick as an elephants and a very large wallet. Nothing but the best for Trudy lol


Vince...she's an independent young woman...she won't not need a "man to take her on"...there's  nothing wrong with spirited individuals...dare say she'll have her own wallet...won't need to 'plunder' anyone else's...likely to give 'grand dad' a run for his money (figure of speech) if he's not careful.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...she's an independent young woman...she won't not need a "man to take her on"...there's  nothing wrong with spirited individuals...dare say she'll have her own wallet...won't need to 'plunder' anyone else's...likely to give 'grand dad' a run for his money (figure of speech) if he's not careful.



She does already lol
Boadicea wouldn't have a look in


----------



## Vince_UK

How did the cakes go down bythe way? @Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Vintage?Well it's certainly of an age- more likely sewage!


Dave I know people that have benefitted immensely from wallowing in s**t...nothing wrong with that


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Dave I know people that have benefitted immensely from wallowing in s**t...nothing wrong with that


This thread has certainly gone down the pan this morning. Groan!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> How did the cakes go down bythe way? @Bubbsie


They certainly went down Vince...my usually demure...laid back colleagues were like a swarm of locusts...they were shameless.


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> This thread has certainly gone down the pan this morning. Groan!


That's right Dave...lets 'flush' out all that angst...oh dear...we're definitely lowering the tone here...making me laugh so much just about able to finish my vintage coffee.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> That's right Dave...lets 'flush' out all that angst...oh dear...we're definitely lowering the tone here...making me laugh so much just about able to finish my vintage coffee.


Nothing beats toilet humour first thing in the morning and you can't put a prince... sorry price on that


----------



## Kaylz

Right folks, I'm going to be a stick in the mud, but I really think we all need to just calm down here, my email inbox is filling up quicker than I can delete them here! haha, so what I am doing today? Keeping up with deleting emails, jeez thanks guys!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Right folks, I'm going to be a stick in the mud, but I really think we all need to just calm down here, my email inbox is filling up quicker than I can delete them here! haha, so what I am doing today? Keeping up with deleting emails, jeez thanks guys!!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


>


SOOOOOO not funny! I'll wipe that smug look off your face soon enough pal, just wait till you get back, you'll be getting ripped to shreds on here bud, at least then you can keep up with the flow as you'll be on at our times! haha  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> SOOOOOO not funny! I'll wipe that smug look off your face soon enough pal, just wait till you get back, you'll be getting ripped to shreds on here bud, at least then you can keep up with the flow as you'll be on at our times! haha  xx


So Cruel


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Right folks, I'm going to be a stick in the mud, but I really think we all need to just calm down here, my email inbox is filling up quicker than I can delete them here! haha, so what I am doing today? Keeping up with deleting emails, jeez thanks guys!!  xx


Oh! and I was just considering giving my replies as one word answers spread out over several posts


----------



## grainger

Carolg said:


> Would they not let your family take you to the hospital cafe to meet up with your wee boy.



I see both my boys everyday  it’s just 2 hours with my eldest isn’t enough and then I feel guilty I’m not with him at home and that I’m not v mobile at the mobile due to surgery so I can’t even curl him up into me. Then obviously I feel useless when it comes to our newborn as all we can do is watch and wait. 
It’s ok. Just finding it tough. I got a few hours sleep last night so I am coping better today. And we’ve decided to take my eldest out for lunch as he finishes nursery for end of term at 12 so my mums going to bring him up and we’ll do something outside the hospital for an hour or so.


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> Oh! and I was just considering giving my replies as one word answers spread out over several posts


Don't you even dare! Or you'll be next in line on my 'to pick on' list, currently Vince is the only one on that list but that could easily be changed my dear  xx


----------



## Amigo

grainger said:


> I see both my boys everyday  it’s just 2 hours with my eldest isn’t enough and then I feel guilty I’m not with him at home and that I’m not v mobile at the mobile due to surgery so I can’t even curl him up into me. Then obviously I feel useless when it comes to our newborn as all we can do is watch and wait.
> It’s ok. Just finding it tough. I got a few hours sleep last night so I am coping better today. And we’ve decided to take my eldest out for lunch as he finishes nursery for end of term at 12 so my mums going to bring him up and we’ll do something outside the hospital for an hour or so.



Don’t beat yourself up grainger. Being a mum is always about guilt! Important thing is he’s seeing you regularly and normal family life will be resumed soon. Your eldest is with his grandparents and probably having a whale of a time getting spoilt when you’re not around!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Yes I am...but...its certainly not cheap Mark.


I used to be charged £40 a month on unmetered.  When I changed to a meter, it halved in price.  Maybe you wash more that I do.


----------



## Davein

Mark Parrott said:


> I used to be charged £40 a month on unmetered.  When I changed to a meter, it halved in price.  Maybe you wash more that I do.


Judging by the loo seats @Bubbsie  wears out, I don't think it's much to do with the washing


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Don't you even dare! Or you'll be next in line on my 'to pick on' list, currently Vince is the only one on that list but that could easily be changed my dear  xx


I am a reasonable person so I'm willing to compromise @Kaylz  perhaps you could suggest a daily allowance figure?


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Judging by the loo seats @Bubbsie  wears out, I don't think it's much to do the washing


OMG...what is it with blokes called Dave?...just cruising for that bruising (before anyone complains metaphorically speaking)...they're everywhere...according to a reliable source...The Daily Mash

* You are never more than six feet away from a bloke called Dave researchers have discovered.*

The Institute for Studies found that that every single person in the UK knows at least seven Daves at any given time and the Daves are now spread evenly across the entire country.

Professor Henry Brubaker said: “Traditionally, Daves were largely confined to pubs, snooker halls or at the ‘footy’ with the ‘Garys’ and ‘Ians’, but in recent years they have taken over offices and the gym.

“There’s probably at least one Dave under your desk at work. Meanwhile, always remember to check your shed and the boot of your car for Daves.

“There may even be a medium-sized Dave in your attic.”
He added: “We think Britain is now approaching peak-Dave as we have yet to find a Dave under the age of 10.”

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...than-six-feet-away-from-a-dave-20180224144909


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> OMG...what is it with blokes called Dave?...just cruising for that bruising (before anyone complains metaphorically speaking)...they're everywhere...see here...
> 
> * You are never more than six feet away from a bloke called Dave researchers have discovered.*
> 
> The Institute for Studies found that that every single person in the UK knows at least seven Daves at any given time and the Daves are now spread evenly across the entire country.
> 
> Professor Henry Brubaker said: “Traditionally, Daves were largely confined to pubs, snooker halls or at the ‘footy’ with the ‘Garys’ and ‘Ians’, but in recent years they have taken over offices and the gym.
> “There’s probably at least one Dave under your desk at work. Meanwhile, always remember to check your shed and the boot of your car for Daves.
> “There may even be a medium-sized Dave in your attic.”
> He added: “We think Britain is now approaching peak-Dave as we have yet to find a Dave under the age of 10.”
> 
> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...than-six-feet-away-from-a-dave-20180224144909


To add insult to injury I have the most common name in the country sharing the most common surname with Vince, but don't tell him I told you so


----------



## Bubbsie

grainger said:


> I see both my boys everyday  it’s just 2 hours with my eldest isn’t enough and then I feel guilty I’m not with him at home and that I’m not v mobile at the mobile due to surgery so I can’t even curl him up into me. Then obviously I feel useless when it comes to our newborn as all we can do is watch and wait.
> It’s ok. Just finding it tough. I got a few hours sleep last night so I am coping better today. And we’ve decided to take my eldest out for lunch as he finishes nursery for end of term at 12 so my mums going to bring him up and we’ll do something outside the hospital for an hour or so.


Grainger  you've given your oldest son the best thing he could ever ask for...ever have... a new baby brother...after such a lot of heart ache & worry...it's an amazing gift...priceless...just couldn't be bettered...how could you even think for a brief moment you've not given him everything you have...everything he needs...won't be long now  until they are running amok together...causing havoc...driving you to distraction...and you are loving every second  of it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> To add insult to injury I have the most common name in the country sharing the most common surname with Vince, but don't tell him I told you so


Just be quiet now Dave & get back in your attic...or under that desk.


----------



## Bubbsie

Finished the Easter  shopping...hidden away a tub of Haagen Dazs praline & cream ice cream deep in the freezer...ready for my diabetes amnesty this weekend...


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> To add insult to injury I have the most common name in the country sharing the most common surname with Vince, but don't tell him I told you so


To Late lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Finished the Easter  shopping...hidden away a tub of Haagen Dazs praline & cream ice cream deep in the freezer...ready for my diabetes amnesty this weekend...


Used to LOVE going to Haagen Dazs shops here Wonderful decadent places but so expensive...


----------



## Wirrallass

Got up ~ drank 250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon ~ showered etc ~ did light housework ~ put washing in washing machine then afterwards hung out washing to dry. Topped up bird food & clean water. Brushed patio & side path ~ also front path. Why do people persistently use my front garden to throw away their empty crisp packets and all? That's as much as I've done so far.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Used to LOVE going to Haagen Dazs shops here Wonderful decadent places but so expensiev...


TBH Vince I'm amazed I haven't  eaten it yet...it's in the freezer ready for the weekend...I'm not a massive ice cream fan...find H/D's praline & cream difficult to resist...however the best ice cream I ever had came from a very small ice cream parlour...in Germany of all places...Hanover. to be precise.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Got up ~ drank 250mls warm boiled water with 2 slices fresh lemon ~ showered etc ~ did light housework ~ put washing in washing machine then afterwards hung out washing to dry. Topped up bird food & clean water. Brushed patio & side path ~ also front path. Why do people persistently use my front garden to throw away their empty crisp packets and all? That's as much as I've done so far.


Blimey wl...that's plenty...I haven't done much more & I've  been up since 6am.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey wl...that's plenty...I haven't done much more & I've  been up since 6am.


I had a spurt of energy ~ just a small spurt mind Havent done anything since. At my daughter's now doing a spot of housework for her ~ not that there's much to do ~ she keeps on top of things.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey wl...that's plenty...I haven't done much more & I've  been up since 6am.


You've been too busy having intellectual conversations on here this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> You've been too busy having intellectual conversations on here this morning


Really?


----------



## Bubbsie

Turned the central heating on & lit the fire...it's freezing here.


----------



## Kaylz

Well today I've had the good old banter on here, spent a load of time deleting the emails for the notifications from here, deleting the deleted items! End of emails rant! lol, contacted a few places regarding products, who have all responded quickly  now going to sit with a cuppy before getting on again, @Bubbsie we had the heating on for 1 hour on Monday it was fab! 3 times so far today though so I feel your pain!! xx


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Really?


Yes, Vince and I lowered our normal level of converse so you could join in


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well today I've had the good old banter on here, spent a load of time deleting the emails for the notifications from here, deleting the deleted items! End of emails rant! lol, contacted a few places regarding products, who have all responded quickly  now going to sit with a cuppy before getting on again, @Bubbsie we had the heating on for 1 hour on Monday it was fab! 3 times so far today though so I feel your pain!! xx


Earlier took Harry for a walk...had sunglasses on...beautiful sunny afternoon...warm...home...now peeing down...dammed cold...so heating is on...bought some logs for the fire on the way back from shopping...as soon as I muster up the energy (and the enthusiasm) going to light the fire...yes enjoyed the banter...I have a lot to catch up with.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Really?


Yes, Vince and I lowered our normal level of converse so you could join in


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Yes, Vince and I lowered our normal level of converse so you could join in


Dave...I was just about to express my gratitude to you & Vinny for socialising way outside your social/intellectual groupings...your comfort zones...thank you so much for saving me that bother...what kind...caring...thoughtful & humble individuals you both are...you two  have a lot to be proud of...I really can't say enough about you guys...what an  altruistic generous pair you chaps are...gentlemen indeed...again thank you so much for including me...I'm grateful.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Earlier took Harry for a walk...had sunglasses on...beautiful sunny afternoon...warm...home...now peeing down...dammed cold...so heating is on...bought some logs for the fire on the way back from shopping...as soon as I muster up the energy (and the enthusiasm) going to light the fire...yes enjoyed the banter...I have a lot to catch up with.


Nothing better than a good old bit of banter  (and a good old pick on Vince) session! haha, how is my lovely Harry boy doing anyway? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Nothing better than a good old bit of banter  (and a good old pick on Vince) session! haha, how is my lovely Harry boy doing anyway? xx


I took him to  the office yesterday to deliver their Easter cakes...he was overall a good boy...but...disgraced himself when he 'borrowed' a colleagues lunch sandwiches...he sends his love and this 'selfie'


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Dave...I was just about to express my gratitude to you & Vinny for socialising way outside your social/intellectual groupings...your comfort zones...thank you so much for saving me that bother...what kind...caring...thoughtful & humble individuals you both are...you two  have a lot to be proud of...I really can't say enough about you guys...what an  altruistic generous pair you chaps are...gentlemen indeed...again thank you so much for including me...I'm grateful.


I enjoyed it too


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie I'm loving it!!  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Emailed and messaged everyone I can think of regarding this private parking scheme being introduced where I live. I have even contacted the government  not about our individual case but to ask them to do more to tighten up the regulations on these companies. For example having a minimum period of notification of 28 days that the scheme is coming into force. Making the company obligated to reply to questions and queries within a set number of days because the sign right outside my front room window says if unsure seek further advice or refrain from parking. They are still not answering my queries either by email or returning phone calls but if I park incorrectly and get a ticket they are going to say I should have refrained from parking, so where it the incentive to answer my queries because they won't get any money out of me if they answer me.


----------



## eggyg

Very busy day today. Eyebrows waxed,  usually have tash done as well but cold sores put paid to that, so am currently slightly hursute in the top lip area. Then cut and blow, birthday present shopping for daughter number 1, she will be 34 next week! Gulp! How did that happen? Then I met up with three of my oldest friends for afternoon tea. Had loads of carbs, laughs and Prosecco. Not long been home, think I may get a same day hangover! Hic! Mr Eggy will be making his own tea, I am going to have a lie down.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Very busy day today. Eyebrows waxed,  usually have tash done as well but cold sores put paid to that, so am currently slightly hursute in the top lip area. Then cut and blow, birthday present shopping for daughter number 1, she will be 34 next week! Gulp! How did that happen? Then I met up with three of my oldest friends for afternoon tea. Had loads of carbs, laughs and Prosecco. Not long been home, think I may get a same day hangover! Hic! Mr Eggy will be making his own tea, I am going to have a lie down.


Sounds like a lovely day. I am there with you with the lip.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Emailed and messaged everyone I can think of regarding this private parking scheme being introduced where I live. I have even contacted the government  not about our individual case but to ask them to do more to tighten up the regulations on these companies. For example having a minimum period of notification of 28 days that the scheme is coming into force. Making the company obligated to reply to questions and queries within a set number of days because the sign right outside my front room window says if unsure seek further advice or refrain from parking. They are still not answering my queries either by email or returning phone calls but if I park incorrectly and get a ticket they are going to say I should have refrained from parking, so where it the incentive to answer my queries because they won't get any money out of me if they answer me.


Have you kept the sent emails? If they do issue a ticket then you could use that to say the likes of but you didn't get back to my enquiries etc and fight your case with your evidence, just a thought mind xx


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Very busy day today. Eyebrows waxed,  usually have tash done as well but cold sores put paid to that, so am currently slightly hursute in the top lip area. Then cut and blow, birthday present shopping for daughter number 1, she will be 34 next week! Gulp! How did that happen? Then I met up with three of my oldest friends for afternoon tea. Had loads of carbs, laughs and Prosecco. Not long been home, think I may get a same day hangover! Hic! Mr Eggy will be making his own tea, I am going to have a lie down.


Wow sounds like a fab day! Glad to hear you've had such a lovely day!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie Felix would like to say hello to Harry, he hopes they can become friends!  LOL xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Have you kept the sent emails? If they do issue a ticket then you could use that to say the likes of but you didn't get back to my enquiries etc and fight your case with your evidence, just a thought mind xx


Yes. I used to be a legal secretary for a city law firm, so while I have no actual legal experience, but the one thing was always in writing and keep for ever.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Yes. I used to be a legal secretary for a city law firm, so while I have no actual legal experience, but the one thing was always in writing and keep for ever.


Agree with you totally Lorraine as that was similarly my profession too


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> TBH Vince I'm amazed I haven't  eaten it yet...it's in the freezer ready for the weekend...I'm not a massive ice cream fan...find H/D's praline & cream difficult to resist...however the best ice cream I ever had came from a very small ice cream parlour...in Germany of all places...Hanover. to be precise.


I have had some wonderful ice cream in the past in Germany also. Luebeck, which I used to go twice monthly , and Hamburg. Always small private parlours.
Will not mention the variety of sausages I used to devour lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Yes, Vince and I lowered our normal level of converse so you could join in



Love it LOL


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> Well today I've had the good old banter on here, spent a load of time deleting the emails for the notifications from here, deleting the deleted items! End of emails rant! lol, contacted a few places regarding products, who have all responded quickly  now going to sit with a cuppy before getting on again, @Bubbsie we had the heating on for 1 hour on Monday it was fab! 3 times so far today though so I feel your pain!! xx


Now theres a thing I must do ~ you've just reminded me K.  Far too many emails on my Tablet & no need to keep most of them x


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie Felix would like to say hello to Harry, he hopes they can become friends!  LOL xxView attachment 7538


Doesn't look to impressed lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I took him to  the office yesterday to deliver their Easter cakes...he was overall a good boy...but...disgraced himself when he 'borrowed' a colleagues lunch sandwiches...he sends his love and this 'selfie'
> 
> View attachment 7534


Looks grumpy which I am sure he is not  Lovely colour


----------



## Vince_UK

Talking about water rates and usage. I was heartily sick of my water rates increasing on an annual basis when considering a) I am not there most of the year and b) the profits find their way to Singapore. So I did some quick calculations and decided a meter would be the best option. The reduction would be around 60% cost wise. So Vince sends off an email asking for one. Much to my surprise I received virtually an instant reply which advised me that I was in some sort of special catchment area and was entitled to lower rates. Of course they had not advised either me or my neighbours of this simple fact. The reduction? 75%. So they had been basically charging me higher levels for years. I immediately told ALL of my neighbours who did exactly the same as I did and they ALL received the lower rate. Amazing isn't it?
Every year now I get my new annual bill which is at the higher rate, every year now I have to advise them the bill is wrong because of the lower rate, every year they correct it. Talk about inefficiency  . I absolutely refuse to put this bill on a Direct Debit because of this lack of confidence and I always make them wait 1 month after the due date simply because they have been ripping myself and neighbours off for years.


----------



## Wirrallass

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie Felix would like to say hello to Harry, he hopes they can become friends!  LOL xxView attachment 7538


Felix is saying, "I don't remember saying that ~ are you absolutely sure I said that?"


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> I took him to  the office yesterday to deliver their Easter cakes...he was overall a good boy...but...disgraced himself when he 'borrowed' a colleagues lunch sandwiches...he sends his love and this 'selfie'
> 
> View attachment 7534


Hello Harry the hump! I hope you're not eating Churchills dinner again!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Love it LOL


Really ?


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Talking about water rates and usage. I was heartily sick of my water rates increasing on an annual basis when considering a) I am not there most of the year and b) the profits find their way to Singapore. So I did some quick calculations and decided a meter would be the best option. The reduction would be around 60% cost wise. So Vince sends off an email asking for one. Much to my surprise I received virtually an instant reply which advised me that I was in some sort of special catchment area and was entitled to lower rates. Of course they had not advised either me or my neighbours of this simple fact. The reduction? 75%. So they had been basically charging me higher levels for years. I immediately told ALL of my neighbours who did exactly the same as I did and they ALL received the lower rate. Amazing isn't it?
> Every year now I get my new annual bill which is at the higher rate, every year now I have to advise them the bill is wrong because of the lower rate, every year they correct it. Talk about inefficiency  . I absolutely refuse to put this bill on a Direct Debit because of this lack of confidence and I always make them wait 1 month after the due date simply because they have been ripping myself and neighbours off for years.


Also @Vince_UK  you should get a discount if your surface water drains into soakaways instead of going through the 'mains' Its not much but it's better in your pocket than theirs


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Really ?


It's bad manners to keep repeating yourself @Bubbsie  Really!


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Looks grumpy which I am sure he is not  Lovely colour


I'm sure he cheers up when he gets to play with his six other little mates and Snow White


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> It's bad manners to keep repeating yourself @Bubbsie  Really!


Really?


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> I'm sure he cheers up when he gets to play with his six other little mates and Snow White


Davein don't dis the dawg...really...not allowed... really.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Davein don't dis the dawg...really...not allowed... really.


Not dissing the dog but he does look like he's just chewed a wasp. Perhaps if the selfie was taken from different angle he would look better Perhaps from the rear


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> Not dissing the dog but he does look like he's just chewed a wasp. Perhaps if the selfie was taken from different angle he would look better Perhaps from the rear


Hey you leave my Harry boy alone! Nothing wrong with his selfie, at least he'll post a pic! haha  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Not dissing the dog but he does look like he's just chewed a wasp. Perhaps if the selfie was taken from different angle he would look better Perhaps from the rear


Harry is off limits Dave...REALLY!


----------



## Wirrallass

Davein said:


> Not dissing the dog but he does look like he's just chewed a wasp. Perhaps if the selfie was taken from different angle he would look better Perhaps from the rear


Oh no not his rear Davein thats worse than his beautiful fed up face! I will not allow you to poke fun at Harry, he's a treasure


----------



## Bubbsie

Made another batch of triple chocolate muffins...just put them in the oven...neighbours moving today...will be popping in before they leave...coffee...chocolate muffins (home made of course) and lots of good luck on the menu..


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Made another batch of triple chocolate muffins...just put them in the oven...neighbours moving today...will be popping in before they leave...coffee...chocolate muffins (home made of course) and lots of good luck.


Not Laura?


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> Not Laura?


No the other side...both young they've been renting the place...moving in with parents to save for a house deposit.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Made another batch of triple chocolate muffins...just put them in the oven...neighbours moving today...will be popping in before they leave...coffee...chocolate muffins (home made of course) and lots of good luck.


You've been a busy bee this morning Bubbsie ~ assuming you baked those delic fancies today!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie Felix would like to say hello to Harry, he hopes they can become friends!  LOL xxView attachment 7538


Harry would be terrified of him K...he's such a 'wuss'...he doesn't do that well  with Churchill...who occasionally gives him the odd swipe to keep him in his place.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Talking about water rates and usage. I was heartily sick of my water rates increasing on an annual basis when considering a) I am not there most of the year and b) the profits find their way to Singapore. So I did some quick calculations and decided a meter would be the best option. The reduction would be around 60% cost wise. So Vince sends off an email asking for one. Much to my surprise I received virtually an instant reply which advised me that I was in some sort of special catchment area and was entitled to lower rates. Of course they had not advised either me or my neighbours of this simple fact. The reduction? 75%. So they had been basically charging me higher levels for years. I immediately told ALL of my neighbours who did exactly the same as I did and they ALL received the lower rate. Amazing isn't it?
> Every year now I get my new annual bill which is at the higher rate, every year now I have to advise them the bill is wrong because of the lower rate, every year they correct it. Talk about inefficiency  . I absolutely refuse to put this bill on a Direct Debit because of this lack of confidence and I always make them wait 1 month after the due date simply because they have been ripping myself and neighbours off for years.


When I met my wife, she was in debt with Anglian Water (can't remember the reason why) and when we moved in together, they were a nightmare!  Firstly, they combined what she owed on her bill with my bill, so we were both responsible for the debt, but this made it so complicated as we didn't know what was debt & what was current bill!  After many phone calls, finally got them split again & she set up a standing order to pay the debt off. Well, late last year, Mrs P realised that she was still making these payments to Anglian Water & worked out the the debt should've been cleared 12 months ago!  She was never contacted to tell her the debt was paid off!  At least the good news was, she got a cheque for £700 in the post and an apology.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Harry would be terrified of him K...he's such a 'wuss'...he doesn't do that well  with Churchill...who occasionally gives him the odd swipe to keep him in his place.


Aww that's a shame, Wee Man was looking forward to having a new buddy  haha xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> No the other side...both young they've been renting the place...moving in with parents to save for a house deposit.


.....as so many young people do. Its great to see parents helping their offspring in an effort to help them purchase a home of their own ~ not many do ~ but with the price of properties these days it doesn't make it easy for folk to get on the first rung of the property ladder.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Aww that's a shame, Wee Man was looking forward to having a new buddy  haha xx


Made me laugh K...sometimes Harry will go after Churchill  down the garden...he's desperate to have his attention...thankfully he never catches up with him...likely get such a pasting...despite his appearance he is a real softy.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie when Felix was a kitten we had our dog too (they both came from the same house, there was only a month age gap between them) he used to hang off her jowls and she would drag him through the house like that! He then lost all guts he had and would be bullied by the female cat we had, until one day he'd had enough, she was lying on the floor, he walked in the room, walked across the floor and swiped her head and knocked her chin of the floor! I know we shouldn't have laughed but it was so good to see him get his own back! haha xx


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> When I met my wife, she was in debt with Anglian Water (can't remember the reason why) and when we moved in together, they were a nightmare!  Firstly, they combined what she owed on her bill with my bill, so we were both responsible for the debt, but this made it so complicated as we didn't know what was debt & what was current bill!  After many phone calls, finally got them split again & she set up a standing order to pay the debt off. Well, late last year, Mrs P realised that she was still making these payments to Anglian Water & worked out the the debt should've been cleared 12 months ago!  She was never contacted to tell her the debt was paid off!  At least the good news was, she got a cheque for £700 in the post and an apology.


Thats great Mark ~ what sort of retail therapy will wifey be enjoying ~ or will it be put aside for when you move to Hungary. So all you need to do now Mark is ask the company to refund you the interest, however small ~ that's accumulated on that £700 which has gone into their pocket for twelve months!!!


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Harry is off limits Dave...REALLY![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> wirralass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no not his rear Davein thats worse than his beautiful fed up face! I will not allow you to poke fun at Harry, he's a treasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you leave my Harry boy alone! Nothing wrong with his selfie, at least he'll post a pic! haha  xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw dawg gone it. OK, I know you ladies get very defensive about little furry/hairy creatures
> ps. Enjoy your roast beef/lamb today
Click to expand...


----------



## Davein

Mark Parrott said:


> When I met my wife, she was in debt with Anglian Water (can't remember the reason why) and when we moved in together, they were a nightmare!  Firstly, they combined what she owed on her bill with my bill, so we were both responsible for the debt, but this made it so complicated as we didn't know what was debt & what was current bill!  After many phone calls, finally got them split again & she set up a standing order to pay the debt off. Well, late last year, Mrs P realised that she was still making these payments to Anglian Water & worked out the the debt should've been cleared 12 months ago!  She was never contacted to tell her the debt was paid off!  At least the good news was, she got a cheque for £700 in the post and an apology.


We inherited the FILs small cottage and didn't receive any water bills from AW for over two years (whilst I was renovating and extending it) They then sent bills for over £1500 when I explained it was empty they wiped off the bills. They later broke the connection with the main feed and had put in a new feed (about 60 metres) and wrote off another water bill in compo. We then suffered major leaks when the frozen pipes burst , were on a meter at the time and AW wrote off the cost of the hundreds of gallons of water lost. So they're pretty good compared to other water companies.


----------



## stephknits

Today I have been mostly sweeping up dog hair.  The mad Beagle seems to think Spring has arrived and is shedding her Winter coat everywhere.  I wouldn't mind if it actually felt Spring like... Happy Easter all.


----------



## Wirrallass

stephknits said:


> Today I have been mostly sweeping up dog hair.  The mad Beagle seems to think Spring has arrived and is shedding her Wi tear coat everywhere.  I wouldn't mind if it actually felt Spring like... Happy Easter all.


Happy Easter to you too stephknits


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Happy Easter to you too stephknits


P.S. Did you ever finish what you're knitting in your avatar - and what is it you're knitting if you dont mind my asking? Lovely shade of pink


----------



## Bubbsie

stephknits said:


> Today I have been mostly sweeping up dog hair.  The mad Beagle seems to think Spring has arrived and is shedding her Winter coat everywhere.  I wouldn't mind if it actually felt Spring like... Happy Easter all.


Exactly the same here Steph...think I might give Harry a quick hoover...would make everything so much easier...but...not  sure he would co-operate.


----------



## stephknits

Bubbsie said:


> Exactly the same here Steph...think I might give Harry a quick hoover...would make everything so much easier...but...not  sure he would co-operate.


The mad Beagle hates the Hoover which is a shame as I think your idea has legs


----------



## Bubbsie

stephknits said:


> The mad Beagle hates the Hoover which is a shame as I think your idea has legs


Frustrating Steph...as both breeds are short coated...you'd think we'd get away lightly...not a bit of it...Harry has put  his mark (hair) everywhere...frustratingly every time the hoover comes out Harry just wants to 'kill it'...difficult to fend him off...he's such a strong boy.


----------



## Kaylz

There was an older woman that lived round the corner from us that used to hoover her dog with the hose attachment! Also every time she came back from being outside she tied her to the closey shed door handle and cleaned the dogs feet with a cloth and water, poor dog! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> There was an older woman that lived round the corner from us that used to hoover her dog with the hose attachment! Also every time she came back from being outside she tied her to the closey shed door handle and cleaned the dogs feet with a cloth and water, poor dog! xx


Actually it is a good idea to clean them off when you've finished their walk...particularly if they've been out in the snow...tie Harry to the shed door...we don't have a shed...it would have to be the summerhouse...again Harry wouldn't co-operate...most  likely bring the summerhouse down...since it was only put in 18months ago...not risking it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Filled the log basket...cleaned the fire grate...profanities galore while doing so...hate it...the worse job ever.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Actually it is a good idea to clean them off when you've finished their walk...particularly if they've been out in the snow...tie Harry to the shed door...we don't have a shed...it would have to be the summerhouse...again Harry wouldn't co-operate...most  likely bring the summerhouse down...since it was only put in 18months ago...not risking it.


Oh yeah we did it in the winter with our dog when there was salt on the ground but this woman did it when she took the poor dog down to the grass for a wee! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Housework break...Pepsi Max & old skool Anthems/Garage on  KISSTORY.


----------



## stephknits

Post hoovering hypo sneaky hot cross bun!


----------



## Grannylorraine

wirralass said:


> .....as so many young people do. Its great to see parents helping their offspring in an effort to help them purchase a home of their own ~ not many do ~ but with the price of properties these days it doesn't make it easy for folk to get on the first rung of the property ladder.


You are not wrong Wirralass  about young people getting on the property ladder, my son earns a reasonable wage but still not enough to purchase even a 1 bed roomed flat on his own, he had to move back with us when he split from his girlfriend as even the rent was crippling him on his own. I keep saying to him me buying him a house is just a huge lottery win away. But in all seriousness unless he meets someone who earns a decent wage (more than minimum wage is needed) he won't stand a chance to buy until they carry me and hubby out the door in our boxes and he inherits his third, unless we need a care home.  I say to many people my parents were the first in their family not to live in rented accommodation, now by their grandchildren's generation it is back to renting for so many.


----------



## eggyg

Well after yesterday’s fun and frolics I thought I had better get to grips with the tedious stuff. Stood and ironed for nearly three hours, all the linen type holiday clothes, b**l ache! Got to catch up with most of Masterchef, did leave me very hungry so I rustled up a Peruvian guinea pig dish with a spagnum moss foam with edible cactus. Nah, just kidding didn’t have the cactus! ( I really had a bowl of homemade cock a leekie soup). Put ironing away another b**l ache, just this minute got my world famous crustless quiche Elaine out of the oven which we are having for tea, or if you’re from down south, dinner.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Well after yesterday’s fun and frolics I thought I had better get to grips with the tedious stuff. Stood and ironed for nearly three hours, all the linen type holiday clothes, b**l ache! Got to catch up with most of Masterchef, did leave me very hungry so I rustled up a Peruvian guinea pig dish with a spagnum moss foam with edible cactus. Nah, just kidding didn’t have the cactus! ( I really had a bowl of homemade cock a leekie soup). Put ironing away another b**l ache, just this minute got my world famous crustless quiche Elaine out of the oven which we are having for tea, or if you’re from down south, dinner.


You are good takes me weeks to get my holiday stuff ironed.


----------



## Amigo

It all needs ironing again by the time you go again!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> It all needs ironing again by the time you go again!


We actually put our beach towels swimming costumes in our suit case to store them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Removed temptation given all Easter eggs to their intended recipients (intact)...even ditched the mini Milky Way decorative ones I succumbed to last night en route to bed...oops...laundry on...tumble dryer on...about to walk 'phat boy'...then housework...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kaylz

Had one of Bruce's mates in for 10 minutes this morning, he was getting the bus through from another town, phoned him and told him to get off at the same stop as an old man wearing a tartan hat (my granddad) and follow him lol, they spoke when they got off the bus so it wasn't as creepy as it sounds! haha, now watching a bit of diagnosis murder, will get lunch and the dishes done soon then try and find something to watch! xx


----------



## Amigo

Waiting to go out but it’s pouring down here with no sign of it stopping.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Waiting to go out but it’s pouring down here with no sign of it stopping.


Yep it's the same here unfortunately, hope it's stopped now! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Had dinner at my favourite Sichan restaurant this evening. There was a performance of a traditional Sichuan art dance called 
Bian lian 变脸.
There is no English translation for it. It is amazing to watch if the performer is first class. I have seen it in Beijing and it is intriquing.
What happens basically is that the dancers mask keeps changing As he twists and turns but it happend so swiftly you just don't see it happening.
I know how it is done,I have a friend from Chengdu who does it, but I will not tell because that would be letting secrets out of the bag.
I did promise him also I wouldn't tell anyone.
Some photos


----------



## Vince_UK

Oh Booked Miss Mao in for a manicure, shampoo and set tomorrow morning


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Oh Booked Miss Mao in for a manicure, shampoo and set tomorrow morning


Miss Mao will have you in her bad books! Cats don't really need shampooed however some may need a manicure xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Miss Mao will have you in her bad books! Cats don't really need shampooed however some may need a manicure xx


She definitely needs a manicure lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> She definitely needs a manicure lol


Cheaper doing it yourself! We used to, Felix pulls his own sheaths off but the female didn't, just use a normal set of nail clippers, cats are relatively easy to do as the sheaths are clear, we used to do our dogs as well, we do have a set of animal ones that we used on her though, had to be careful as hers were black xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Cheaper doing it yourself! We used to, Felix pulls his own sheaths off but the female didn't, just use a normal set of nail clippers, cats are relatively easy to do as the sheaths are clear, we used to do our dogs as well, we do have a set of animal ones that we used on her though, had to be careful as hers were black xx


I have trouble cutting my own nails lol  I can take her in the morning and drop her off, have brunch do a little shopping and pick her up again. £8 and I don't get scratched or bitten lol.
To be honest I am very nervous to do that incase I cut something I shouldn't and she doesn't exactly sit still for any length of time longer than 10 seconds.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I have trouble cutting my own nails lol  I can take her in the morning and drop her off, have brunch do a little shopping and pick her up again. £8 and I don't get scratched or bitten lol.
> To be honest I am very nervous to do that incase I cut something I shouldn't and she doesn't exactly sit still for any length of time longer than 10 seconds.


Easy know the folk with all the money eh  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Easy know the folk with all the money eh  xx


I am nervous actually lol Thought about it but decided discretion is the better part of valour.
Hey I got a discount lol should have been £12 but I cried real tears


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Had dinner at my favourite Sichan restaurant this evening. There was a performance of a traditional Sichuan art dance called
> Bian lian 变脸.
> There is no English translation for it. It is amazing to watch if the performer is first class. I have seen it in Beijing and it is intriquing.
> What happens basically is that the dancers mask keeps changing As he twists and turns but it happend so swiftly you just don't see it happening.
> I know how it is done,I have a friend from Chengdu who does it, but I will not tell because that would be letting secrets out of the bag.
> I did promise him also I wouldn't tell anyone.
> Some photos
> View attachment 7657 View attachment 7658 View attachment 7659 View attachment 7660


Amazing costume Vince...spell binding...how  on earth do you mange to eat with all that going on


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I am nervous actually lol Thought about it but decided discretion is the better part of valour.
> Hey I got a discount lol should have been £12 but I cried real tears


Not even sure how much the vets here charge lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Miss Mao will have you in her bad books! Cats don't really need shampooed however some may need a manicure xx





Kaylz said:


> Miss Mao will have you in her bad books! Cats don't really need shampooed however some may need a manicure xx


Doubt they will shampoo her in the traditional sense K...more likely a good grooming...with a brush & shine.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Amazing costume Vince...spell binding...how  on earth do you mange to eat with all that going on


Easy lol Nothing ever gets in the way of me and me scran lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am nervous actually lol Thought about it but decided discretion is the better part of valour.
> Hey I got a discount lol should have been £12 but I cried real tears


Sensible idea Vince...let them do it...cats claws can be difficult...err on the side of caution.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Doubt they will shampoo her in the traditional sense K...more likely a good grooming...with a brush & shine.


Yang fully inspected the place tonight, well actually we went to 4 before one was decided on lol
I will let you know tomorrow how and what they do


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Easy lol Nothing ever gets in the way of me and me scran lol


"Scran"...I suppose that means lunch?


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been out on another session on the couch 2 5K this morning. The made mini creme egg roacky road, vanilla sponge still to be filled, jam tarts and finishing of. The sugar flowers for the anniversary cake next week.  Still got more baking to do, cleaning and sorting out the eggs etc for grandkids Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> "Scran"...I suppose that means lunch?


Scran = any food, any time 
The process of consuming bodily sustenance i.e. scran


----------



## Vince_UK

Grannylorraine said:


> Been out on another session on the couch 2 5K this morning. The made mini creme egg roacky road, vanilla sponge still to be filled, jam tarts and finishing of. The sugar flowers for the anniversary cake next week.  Still got more baking to do, cleaning and sorting out the eggs etc for grandkids Easter egg hunt.


Sounds delicious Granny.


----------



## Kaylz

Urgh I'm now sitting nearly greetin, went to put the milk back in the fridge and rammed my hip right into the corner of the worktop, AGONY  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Urgh I'm now sitting nearly greetin, went to put the milk back in the fridge and rammed my hip right into the corner of the worktop, AGONY  xx


OUCH!


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Urgh I'm now sitting nearly greetin, went to put the milk back in the fridge and rammed my hip right into the corner of the worktop, AGONY  xx


OUCH!!!! You ok K?


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Urgh I'm now sitting nearly greetin, went to put the milk back in the fridge and rammed my hip right into the corner of the worktop, AGONY  xx


Nice ladylike utterances?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> OUCH!


Indeed! Could have been worse though, could have been the one I'd had my injection done xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> OUCH!!!! You ok K?


No  I crippled back to the living room  with coffee in hand though! 


Vince_UK said:


> Nice ladylike utterances?


Certainly! haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

@Kaylz PHEW  coffee saved lol
Hope you are ok and no bruising.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz PHEW  coffee saved lol
> Hope you are ok and no bruising.


Thanks but I guarantee there will be bruising! Hurts to put weight on it 
Never mind just another ache to add to the many I already have! lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Thanks but I guarantee there will be bruising! Hurts to put weight on it
> Never mind just another ache to add to the many I already have! lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> "Scran"...I suppose that means lunch?



It’s northern for food in general Bubbsie


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> It’s northern for food in general Bubbsie


Prood oh ye lass. 
 
See @ Bubbsie, me ind @Amigo is real educated folks from up norf


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


>


Don't be like that! lol xx


----------



## AJLang

Did some food shopping and had a browse round the kitchen cookshop this morning. Had an afternoon snooze and we've just finished decorating the second Easter tree and Easter basket. Going to make beef bourginone and potatoes Boulanger for dinner tonight so that will take quite a bit of preparation.


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang they look awesome!! I hope you enjoy your dinner, it sounds lovely  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> No  I crippled back to the living room  with coffee in hand though!
> 
> Certainly! haha xx


Pleased you got your priorities in order Kaylz. Coffee first. If it helps I fell over the oven door and hurt my hip and can't blame anyone else as must of been me that didn't shut the door properly. But again cake was not harmed so all good.


----------



## Grannylorraine

AJLang said:


> View attachment 7661 View attachment 7662 Did some food shopping and had a browse round the kitchen cookshop this morning. Had an afternoon snooze and we've just finished decorating the second Easter tree and Easter basket. Going to make beef bourginone and potatoes Boulanger for dinner tonight so that will take quite a bit of preparation.


Lovely Easter tree and basket, just been through all the choc I gave for grandkids Easter egg hunt tomorrow, I think it is safe to say my daughter and daughter in law could possibly think I am trying to make there kid diabetic.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Pleased you got your priorities in order Kaylz. Coffee first. If it helps I fell over the oven door and hurt my hip and can't blame anyone else as must of been me that didn't shut the door properly. But again cake was not harmed so all good.


Oh yes even though the coffee was in my hand I didn't spill a drop! Its far too precious! lol
When I was younger me, my mum and my granddad were coming home from the Christmas light switch on, we went to the chippy and just ate it on the way down the road, crossing the road  I fell into a pot hole but the fish supper was unscathed!! haha
I hope you haven't hurt yourself too badly! xx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Kaylz and Grannylorraine  xx I must admit that I am relying on my sous chef for help


----------



## Kaylz

Well I'm now a very unhappy bunny, my favourite pint glass that Bruce bought me is now in the recycling as my mum broke it  and that was a replacement as the one she broke before that  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Oh yes even though the coffee was in my hand I didn't spill a drop! Its far too precious! lol
> When I was younger me, my mum and my granddad were coming home from the Christmas light switch on, we went to the chippy and just ate it on the way down the road, crossing the road  I fell into a pot hole but the fish supper was unscathed!! haha
> I hope you haven't hurt yourself too badly! xx


Just strained my hip nothing serious


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> You are good takes me weeks to get my holiday stuff ironed.


I would have had it done the day before if I hadn’t been out all day. I can’t stand it lying around and @Amigo it won’t  need ironing again cos it’ll just get creased in the case so don’t bother again!


----------



## eggyg

Whilst on holiday last week we walked 150k steps and this week I have barely walked 150! So today we decided to do the mother of all walks, weather wasn’t great, bitterly cold wind but we plodded on, it was a local walk we haven’t done for years since we had a dog, and he died in 1994! It was very challenging and muddy in parts and my old lady poles got their first airing, they were really helpful to be fair and no one saw me as they weren’t daft enough to be walking this particular challenging, muddy walk! We eventually got home 7 hours after we left and have walked 36k steps which is our best yet! It’s about 15 miles. We are aching from head to foot but have done our stretches and had a bath so fingers crossed tomorrow we are able to move! Just finished a lovely homemade lamb Madras which I prepared this morning and I set  the automatic oven so was almost ready when we got in. Have left the dishes til tomorrow haven’t the strength!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Whilst on holiday last week we walked 150k steps and this week I have barely walked 150! So today we decided to do the mother of all walks, weather wasn’t great, bitterly cold wind but we plodded on, it was a local walk we haven’t done for years since we had a dog, and he died in 1994! It was very challenging and muddy in parts and my old lady poles got their first airing, they were really helpful to be fair and no one saw me as they weren’t daft enough to be walking this particular challenging, muddy walk! We eventually got home 7 hours after we left and have walked 36k steps which is our best yet! It’s about 15 miles. We are aching from head to foot but have done our stretches and had a bath so fingers crossed tomorrow we are able to move! Just finished a lovely homemade lamb Madras which I prepared this morning and I set  the automatic oven so was almost ready when we got in. Have left the dishes til tomorrow haven’t the strength!



Good for you eggy!  How I’d love to still have the energy and fitness to do that now. I push myself but a quick walk round the shops had me on the TENS machine when I got in. 
Been a while since I did a lamb Madras which is my hubbie’s favourite. Doing a Moroccan lamb tagine tomorrow though


----------



## Kaylz

Get everyone being all exotic with food!! haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well now I've hit 'that time' and sitting clock watching in the hope it's time to go to bed, feeling totally energy less right now and hoping my energy levels pick up by tomorrow evening as I'm due to go shopping! No Asda or Morrison's this month though as I've decided we're going to a different town so I can finally get a look at Aldi!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Well now I've hit 'that time' and sitting clock watching in the hope it's time to go to bed, feeling totally energy less right now and hoping my energy levels pick up by tomorrow evening as I'm due to go shopping! No Asda or Morrison's this month though as I've decided we're going to a different town so I can finally get a look at Aldi!  xx



Are they open on Easter Sunday Kaylz? Most are not open here but maybe different in Scotland. Sleep well.

Just checked. Scotland seem to be opening their supermarkets Easter Sunday;



*When is Aldi open over Easter?*

Stores in England, Wales and Northern Ireland will be closed on Easter Sunday, April 1, for the entire day.

But Aldi stores in Scotland are planning on opening as usual.

We recommend checking your local branch details beforehand using the store finder on their website..


Good Friday - 8am to 8pm
Saturday - 8am to 10pm
Easter Sunday - CLOSED
Easter Monday - 8am to 8pm


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Good for you eggy!  How I’d love to still have the energy and fitness to do that now. I push myself but a quick walk round the shops had me on the TENS machine when I got in.
> Been a while since I did a lamb Madras which is my hubbie’s favourite. Doing a Moroccan lamb tagine tomorrow though


I wish I had an ELEVENS machine at the moment! Just struggled up stairs for the loo, OMG! Wish we lived in a bungalow. Ouch!


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> Get everyone being all exotic with food!! haha xx


We love spicy food, Indian, Mexican, Moroccan, the hotter the better! I do make a mean curry even though I say so myself!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Well now I've hit 'that time' and sitting clock watching in the hope it's time to go to bed, feeling totally energy less right now and hoping my energy levels pick up by tomorrow evening as I'm due to go shopping! No Asda or Morrison's this month though as I've decided we're going to a different town so I can finally get a look at Aldi!  xx


I am lucky I have a Tesco, Sainsbury, Morrisons and Aldi all within 10 mins drive of my house. Asda is the furthest away about 20 mins.


----------



## Vince_UK

AJLang said:


> View attachment 7661 View attachment 7662 Did some food shopping and had a browse round the kitchen cookshop this morning. Had an afternoon snooze and we've just finished decorating the second Easter tree and Easter basket. Going to make beef bourginone and potatoes Boulanger for dinner tonight so that will take quite a bit of preparation.


AJ, they look terrific.
I AM open to all offers of food parcels by the way. 
They really look so inviting.


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> We love spicy food, Indian, Mexican, Moroccan, the hotter the better! I do make a mean curry even though I say so myself!


Quite interesting how our food preferences change. A few years ago I just couldn't tolerate spicy food.
Now I love it and like you the spicier the better eggy.
Wonderful flavours.


----------



## Vince_UK

I went for a haircut, Miss Mao went for a beauty therapy lol
This is the only guy who I will allow to cut my hair here. I follow him everywhere and he tells me where he is going. he is the only one who actually manages to disguise my ever  thinning locks.  I know vanity.
Cost more for her pampering than it cost for mine.
A big nose and big ears here are considered auspicious and lucky as does a fat belly which siginifes wealth hence the Fat Buddha. They aways rub a Fat Belly Buddha statue for luck, I even do it.
I lost my belly but qualify on the other 2 elements lol


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> I went for a haircut, Miss Mao went for a beauty therapy lol
> This is the only guy who I will allow to cut my hair here. I follow him everywhere and he tells me where he is going. he is the only one who actually manages to disguise my ever  thinning locks.  I know vanity.
> Cost more for her pampering than it cost for mine.
> A big nose and big ears here are considered auspicious and lucky as does a fat belly which siginifes wealth hence the Fat Buddha. They aways rub a Fat Belly Buddha statue for luck, I even do it.
> I lost my belly but qualify on the other 2 elements lol
> View attachment 7687


I suppose that avoids them rubbing you up the wrong way


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> I suppose that avoids them rubbing you up the wrong way


LOL


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Are they open on Easter Sunday Kaylz? Most are not open here but maybe different in Scotland. Sleep well.
> 
> Just checked. Scotland seem to be opening their supermarkets Easter Sunday;
> 
> 
> 
> *When is Aldi open over Easter?*
> 
> Stores in England, Wales and Northern Ireland will be closed on Easter Sunday, April 1, for the entire day.
> 
> But Aldi stores in Scotland are planning on opening as usual.
> 
> We recommend checking your local branch details beforehand using the store finder on their website..
> 
> 
> Good Friday - 8am to 8pm
> Saturday - 8am to 10pm
> Easter Sunday - CLOSED
> Easter Monday - 8am to 8pm


Yes I made sure they were opening before I asked my dad x


----------



## christophe

I got an Easter egg on Boxing Day in Castle Douglas.. the supermarkets do their own thing I guess.
Was up relatively early to get the sourdough baguettes started today..


----------



## eggyg

Got the hordes coming today, would normally have them all Easter Sunday but one daughter was at a Christening and one son in law was working so Easter Monday dinner it is. Didn’t want to venture to the shops on Saturday as thought it would be heaving, so wandered to Tesco  this morning for the veg etc. It was packed! Have some folk got nowt better to do than go food shopping on a bank holiday?


----------



## Vince_UK

Wasn' @Bubbsie lookingfor one of these?
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=11929


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Wasn' @Bubbsie lookingfor one of these?
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=11929


Well that would be difficult to resist Vince...particularly since they promise
*
*Mounting materials included*
*
Thank you so much for that small consideration...you meant well...didn't you


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Well that would be difficult to resist Vince...particularly since they promise
> *
> *Mounting materials included*
> *
> Thank you so much for that small consideration...you meant well...didn't you


Of course I did
Perish the thought if I would dare do anything otherwise


----------



## Kaylz

Well usual rituals this morning while waiting on the gas man, Bruce then decided to order us all a silicone case for our e cig mods, I've gone for a rather fetching orange and black one , tried to find something on the telly but there was naff all on cause its the holidays, did some hair removal of the pits not long ago and now away to see what happens in Coronation Street after Friday's events, snowing here now so it's getting a tad chilly  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Second coat of paint on the patio doors...all going well...apart from the dammed cat in & out...in & out...now had to stop to remove the trail of paint paw prints trailed over the dining room floor


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Second coat of paint on the patio doors...all going well...apart from the dammed cat in & out...in & out...now had to stop to remove the trail of paint paw prints trailed over the dining room floor


Now Now Now @Bubbsie 
Give him a brush and tell him to get on with it lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well usual rituals this morning while waiting on the gas man, Bruce then decided to order us all a silicone case for our e cig mods, I've gone for a rather fetching orange and black one , tried to find something on the telly but there was naff all on cause its the holidays, did some hair removal of the pits not long ago and now away to see what happens in Coronation Street after Friday's events, snowing here now so it's getting a tad chilly  xx


I did find a couple of decent films K...Selma was riveting...about Martin Luther Kings struggle to register his community's right  to vote...great film.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Now Now Now @Bubbsie
> Give him a brush and tell him to get on with it lol


Don't start on me Vince...feeling  fragile now...finally got all china back in the cabinet...it doesn't get used often...I have had it for so long...managed to break a side plate just as I shut the door...peed off...my own fault for being careless...sod it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Now Now Now @Bubbsie
> Give him a brush and tell him to get on with it lol


Actually if there was any prospect he or Harry could paint...this place would have been finished months ago.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Actually if there was any prospect he or Harry could paint...this place would have been finished months ago.


Poor training then


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Don't start on me Vince...feeling  fragile now...finally got all china back in the cabinet...it doesn't get used often...I have had it for so long...managed to break a side plate just as I shut the door...peed off...my own fault for being careless...sod it.



Aww that’s a shame Bubbsie. I dragged hubbie to the Denby shop yesterday to replace some items. He nearly fainted when he saw the price and will certainly be making sure we are more careful with the crockery in future!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I did find a couple of decent films K...Selma was riveting...about Martin Luther Kings struggle to register his community's right  to vote...great film.


Not my kinda thing I'm afraid, Bruce kept shouting when we scouring the channels as there were John Wayne films on everywhere! My DVD's are down at his so couldn't even resort to those  never mind This Morning is back today so that's fine haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Aww that’s a shame Bubbsie. I dragged hubbie to the Denby shop yesterday to replace some items. He nearly fainted when he saw the price and will certainly be making sure we are more careful with the crockery in future!


I need rubber plates. I seem to go throught phases of dropping plates, glasses and cups. lol
Broke 2 plates at the weekend Thinking about starting an Odd Plates Outlet


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Not my kinda thing I'm afraid, Bruce kept shouting when we scouring the channels as there were John Wayne films on everywhere! My DVD's are down at his so couldn't even resort to those  never mind This Morning is back today so that's fine haha xx


I should introduce him to my Brother who is a John Wayne fanatic. DVD's, Pictures, Plates, Cups you name it, he has it. I could never understand it but hey, who am I 
His poor wife despairs


----------



## Kaylz

Jeez seems everyone's turning Greek and doing a bit of plate breaking! My mum broke one the other week then my glass the other night, never mind replacements for both should arrive Thursday, just a shame the replacement plate is arriving in a 16 piece dinner set, so guess who's got the washing of that to do!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I should introduce him to my Brother who is a John Wayne fanatic. DVD's, Pictures, Plates, Cups you name it, he has it. I could never understand it but hey, who am I
> His poor wife despairs


Go ahead, he needs a John Wayne buddy as I have no interest at all! He's the same, plates, dvd's, watches, mugs etc (I have to admit I've bought a lot of it as its easy as presents I know he'll like! haha) xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Jeez seems everyone's turning Greek and doing a bit of plate breaking! My mum broke one the other week then my glass the other night, never mind replacements for both should arrive Thursday, just a shame the replacement plate is arriving in a 16 piece dinner set, so guess who's got the washing of that to do!  xx


High percentage of potential breakage there K lol


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> High percentage of potential breakage there K lol


I'm thinking maybe I should give her a bit of 'pay back'  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Aww that’s a shame Bubbsie. I dragged hubbie to the Denby shop yesterday to replace some items. He nearly fainted when he saw the price and will certainly be making sure we are more careful with the crockery in future!


I should be grateful it was just one side plate Amigo...had it such a long time...the family always laugh at me... refer to it as 'my wedgie' set.. .not particularly complimentary (believe it to be envy)...in beautiful condition as it rarely get used...always use it on high days & holidays (ooh that's such an old fashioned term)...I think I can get a replacement...checked eBay...some there...still no point having it if it doesn't get used.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I need rubber plates. I seem to go throught phases of dropping plates, glasses and cups. lol
> Broke 2 plates at the weekend Thinking about starting an Odd Plates Outlet


Vince you don't understand the severity of this matter...one of my beloved plates from the Wedgwood Dinner service...it's almost a tragedy in my house...I never let anyone clear the table when we use it...never let them wash or dry any of it...now there's an empty space in the cabinet....


----------



## Kaylz

Well there we go, there's the 3rd breakage, well not fully broken, ovenproof glass dish has just come out the oven with a huge crack  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince you don't understand the severity of this matter...one of my beloved plates from the Wedgwood Dinner service...it's almost a tragedy in my house...I never let anyone clear the table when we use it...never let them wash or dry any of it...now there's an empty space in the cabinet....



Aways look on the positive side Bubbsie, 1 less to  wash


----------



## Bubbsie

Found one on eBay...yesssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Aways look on the positive side Bubbsie, 1 less to  wash


Philistine!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Philistine!


I like the term it as being practical


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Found one on eBay...yesssssssssssssssssssssssss.


eBay is amazing, I bought my mum an ornament as a present when I was little, a few years ago her partner at the time came home blind drunk and smashed it! I found one still in gift tin with certificate etc on there so she was a happy bunny  lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> eBay is amazing, I bought my mum an ornament as a present when I was little, a few years ago her partner at the time came home blind drunk and smashed it! I found one still in gift tin with certificate etc on there so she was a happy bunny  lol xx


Found a lot of the pattern I have there K...at a reasonable price too...impressed.


----------



## eggyg

I once bought a seconds cream Wedgewood dinner set which cost £1 a piece. Within the week Mr Eggy had broken two dinner plates! Went on eBay and lo and behold they had them....£6 each! That’ll teach him! A few years later I was in TK Maxx and spotted the same set for a ridiculously low price and bought everything they had, bowls, side plates, tea plates, dinner plates, soup dishes. So have loads, now it’s our everyday set and my good set is a Royal Worcester Platinum Serendipity set, hand wash only and also kept for high days and holidays. Another visit to TK Maxx last year and they had odds and bobs of the set so again bought everything they had so have spares. Obviously eBay is the only port of call if the set is vintage but worth a visit if it’s a recent collection.


----------



## mikeyB

What I have done so far today is watch Vernon Philander of South Africa annihilate Australia taking 6 wickets for very few runs. Great demonstration of accurate swing bowling. 

And for cricket fans, IPL starts this week

I expect no one else cares.


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> I once bought a seconds cream Wedgewood dinner set which cost £1 a piece. Within the week Mr Eggy had broken two dinner plates! Went on eBay and lo and behold they had them....£6 each! That’ll teach him! A few years later I was in TK Maxx and spotted the same set for a ridiculously low price and bought everything they had, bowls, side plates, tea plates, dinner plates, soup dishes. So have loads, now it’s our everyday set and my good set is a Royal Worcester Platinum Serendipity set, hand wash only and also kept for high days and holidays. Another visit to TK Maxx last year and they had odds and bobs of the set so again bought everything they had so have spares. Obviously eBay is the only port of call if the set is vintage but worth a visit if it’s a recent collection.


One of the down sides to having it eggyg...the hand washing...can't believe Mr eggyg got away so lightly £6.00...it's fortunate I broke it myself...otherwise who knows what I would have done to the offender.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> What I have done so far today is watch Vernon Philander of South Africa annihilate Australia taking 6 wickets for very few runs. Great demonstration of accurate swing bowling.
> 
> And for cricket fans, IPL starts this week
> 
> I expect no one else cares.


Yup, you’re right there Mike!


----------



## Davein

mikeyB said:


> What I have done so far today is watch Vernon Philander of South Africa annihilate Australia taking 6 wickets for very few runs. Great demonstration of accurate swing bowling.
> 
> And for cricket fans, IPL starts this week
> 
> I expect no one else cares.


The only bit of cricket I have enjoyed recently was watching that blubbering aussie on the news after being caught tampering with the ball


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, Davein, there’s nothing like a bit of schadenfreude to cheer you up


----------



## Davein

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Davein, there’s nothing like a bit of schadenfreude to cheer you up


It was more that I enjoyed the extremely false acting performance he gave, not the fact that those guys are under extreme pressures to perform well and ended up being caught cheating. Just not cricket!


----------



## Kaylz

Well wasted half the day searching the net for a replacement glass plate, cant find it anywhere  xx


----------



## Flo15

Today I started filling in my photo albums ( yes I know I am most likely the only person left in the world who still does this). As I have been lax about ordering them for the last three years I found I have 895 to sort out and put into my albums , so takes a huge amount of time to put them in the correct order. Also every year I put that years photos onto  CD's so that my boys can both reminis when they leave home 

  I have also carpet washed the living room floor whilst trying to navigate the dog who likes to stand in the way and bark at the washer and  I cleaned the indoor guinea pigs out, they are nearly 6 years old so deserve to be clean and tidy in their senior years.

Now going to have a coffee and surf the net and watch Once upon a time on Netflix ☺


----------



## Davein

Flo15 said:


> Today I started filling in my photo albums ( yes I know I am most likely the only person left in the world who still does this). As I have been lax about ordering them for the last three years I found I have 895 to sort out and put into my albums , so takes a huge amount of time to put them in the correct order. Also every year I put that years photos onto  CD's so that my boys can both reminis when they leave home
> 
> I have also carpet washed the living room floor whilst trying to navigate the dog who likes to stand in the way and bark at the washer and  I cleaned the indoor guinea pigs out, they are nearly 6 years old so deserve to be clean and tidy in their senior years.
> 
> Now going to have a coffee and surf the net and watch Once upon a time on Netflix ☺


Well if your boys are anything like mine, they are in their early thirties and haven't left home yet (in fact we left) you'll have years to file those photos in the right orderno rush


----------



## Flo15

Davein said:


> Well if your boys are anything like mine, they are in their early thirties and haven't left home yet (in fact we left) you'll have years to file those photos in the right orderno rush


Lol, I'll slow down then


----------



## Wirrallass

Flo15 said:


> Today I started filling in my photo albums ( yes I know I am most likely the only person left in the world who still does this). As I have been lax about ordering them for the last three years I found I have 895 to sort out and put into my albums , so takes a huge amount of time to put them in the correct order. Also every year I put that years photos onto  CD's so that my boys can both reminis when they leave home
> 
> I have also carpet washed the living room floor whilst trying to navigate the dog who likes to stand in the way and bark at the washer and  I cleaned the indoor guinea pigs out, they are nearly 6 years old so deserve to be clean and tidy in their senior years.
> 
> Now going to have a coffee and surf the net and watch Once upon a time on Netflix ☺


Snap ~ you're not the only person Flo ~ its a winter hobby of mine but afraid to say I haven't got very far this winter! Good luck with your endeavour!


----------



## eggyg

As we had the hordes round last night I spent much of the morning finishing the dishes and cleaning my hob! Must have used every pan and roasting dish in the house. Then I have basically just sat on my backside for the rest of the day, did have a short walk late this afternoon as the sun got out! Lazy days are sometimes just the ticket, will stir myself tomorrow!


----------



## Flo15

wirralass said:


> Snap ~ you're not the only person Flo ~ its a winter hobby of mine but afraid to say I haven't got very far this winter! Good luck with your endeavour!


Ah at last some one like me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Poor training then


Just spotted this...you cheeky so & so.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Just spotted this...you cheeky so & so.


Define "so & so" please. I like specifics


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Define "so & so" please. I like specifics


Of  course Vince ...you cheeky %$£"!  &  $^*+" ...compendre now?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday, totally blitzed the lounge.  Noticed how much it stank of cats when we got back from Yorkshire. Our rug was disgusting!  The hoover blocked up 4 times due to cat hair!  Cats aren't happy now though.  All their hard work making the place smell of them has been undone.

Today off to Welwyn Garden City to deliver a vintage radio I sold on Ebay.  Decided delivering it was safer than relying on a courier, especially as it contains valves.  Did well with this.  Bought 3 vintage radios at our local auction for £20 & although only sold one so far, it went for £150!  So very happy with that.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Of  course Vince ...you cheeky %$£"!  &  $^*+" ...compendre now?


You just gave me my Sunday name


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday, totally blitzed the lounge.  Noticed how much it stank of cats when we got back from Yorkshire. Our rug was disgusting!  The hoover blocked up 4 times due to cat hair!  Cats aren't happy now though.  All their hard work making the place smell of them has been undone.


Not Stank please Mark. it was the aroma of feline friends


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You just gave me my Sunday name


I'm too good to you Vince...far too good to you really...but you're very welcome.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Not Stank please Mark. it was the aroma of feline friends


Vince...you've only got the one...and she goes to the beauty parlour!...so you can afford to gloss over cat habits with your rhetoric


----------



## Grannylorraine

Davein said:


> Well if your boys are anything like mine, they are in their early thirties and haven't left home yet (in fact we left) you'll have years to file those photos in the right orderno rush


Or like mine left and came back.


----------



## Lanny

It’s cold but, a bit of sun today after wind & rain. So, in the conservatory with the dyson fan heater at full blast & 3 blankets. One to sit on as the armchair is freezing, 1 to cover my legs & 1 to cover my top half. Will read in the cold sunshine! Then, have a massive pile of dishes to do. Was ill & cranky this past week & left it all!


----------



## Bubbsie

Just about to walk Harry...first tracked a parcel delivery which says the driver is one stop away...dam...will  have to wait in now...new toilet seat is almost here...and it's not the one recommended by @Vince_UK .


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Just about to walk Harry...first tracked a parcel delivery which says the driver is one stop away...dam...will  have to wait in now...new toilet seat is almost here...and it's not the one recommended by @Vince_UK .


did you see in the papers yesterday about the person who purchased a white toilet seat from Ikea then they complained it should have been white and not blue when they opened the box?
Then their daughter pointed out it was the protective film covering that was blue


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> did you see in the papers yesterday about the woman who purchased a white toilet seat from Ikea then she complained it should have been white and not blue when she opened the box?
> Then her daughter pointed out it was the protective covering that was blue


Haha, wish I'd read about this! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> did you see in the papers yesterday about the woman who purchased a white toilet seat from Ikea then she complained it should have been white and not blue when she opened the box?
> Then her daughter pointed out it was the protective covering that was blue


Name wasn't @Bubbsie was it Dave?


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> did you see in the papers yesterday about the woman who purchased a white toilet seat from Ikea then she complained it should have been white and not blue when she opened the box?
> Then her daughter pointed out it was the protective covering that was blue


Goodness me Dave...really...honestly  these 'wimmin' what can you do with em eh!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Name wasn't @Bubbsie was it Dave?


Your name isn't @livingdangerously is it?...or possibly @onborrowedtime?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Goodness me Dave...really...honestly  these 'wimmin' what can you do with em eh!


Very dangerous question to ask that


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Your name isn't @livingdangerously is it?...or possibly @onborrowedtime?


Been doing that for the past 40 years


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Been doing that for the past 40 years


You B*****D that was my next point...dam you...you got there before me...hang on...only 40?...are you sure


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Very dangerous question to ask that


Yes...good call there Vince...@Kaylz is online


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...good call there Vince...@Kaylz is online


Well maybe 41


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well maybe 41


OOh dear haven't laughed so much in ages Vince...that was sooooooooooooooooo funny...41...what a great line...or should that be great LIE?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> OOh dear haven't laughed so much in ages Vince...that was sooooooooooooooooo funny...41...what a great line...or should that be great LIE?


Ok no comment


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Ok no comment


A  wise precaution indeed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heralded the arrival of the new toilet seat...lots of Chinese writing on  it...so well packaged...padded  with lots of charming pictures of how to  fit it...comes complete with a cover & a little note which says 'do not be concerned this cover has been sterilised with  antibacterial spray we recommend you repeat this procedure every few days'...what bloody good customer service...seat duly fitted by me...a real feat of engineering...even if I do say so myself...not bad for a  _ _ _ _n


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Heralded the arrival of the new toilet seat...lots of Chinese writing on  it...so well packaged...padded  with lots of charming pictures of how to  fit it...comes complete with a cover & a little note which says 'do not be concerned this cover has been sterilised with  antibacterial spray we recommend you repeat this procedure every few days'...what bloody good customer service...seat duly fitted by me...a real feat of engineering...even if I do say so myself...not bad for a  _ _ _ _n


Yes WE like to look after our customers lol


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's me done my mince for tea, got things sorted for dinner, so just watching a bit of This Morning before its all go with dinner and the dishes, will spend the afternoon searching the net AGAIN to see if I can find a jacket I like, no shopping list to write today as everything for tomorrow is already in so that will save some time  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yes WE like to look after our customers lol


Honestly Vince...I meant it...they'd thought of everything...and it was so polite.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have a couple  for days off  a national holiday here but no way will I be going far. 50 millions will be wanting to go where I go at the same time.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Honestly Vince...I meant it...they'd thought of everything...and it was so polite.


They are learning actually and learning very quickly indeed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I have a couple  for days off  a national holiday here but no way will I be going far. 50 millions will be wanting to go where I go at the same time.


Scary the thought of so many ...wouldn't like to see the bus queue's or the traffic jams!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They are learning actually and learning very quickly indeed.


I'd definitely order from them again.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Scary the thought of so many ...wouldn't like to see the bus queue's or the traffic jams!


There is a 25km jam on the G2 highway out of Shanghai going in the opposite direction tonight as I came home, 4 lanes wide. Mr Wang did an excellent job literally dodging the traffic on the way back into Shanghai. He worth every cent I tell you.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Scary the thought of so many ...wouldn't like to see the bus queue's or the traffic jams!


There is no such thing as a queue here it is a free for all everywhere. They just don't do queues


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> There is a 25km jam on the G2 highway out of Shanghai going in the opposite direction tonight as I came home, 4 lanes wide. Mr Wang did an excellent job literally dodging the traffic on the way back into Shanghai. He worth every cent I tell you.


Shouldn't say this... but when I'm on the motorway & the opposite carriageway is slowed with the volume of traffic...I always feel so smug...what else does Yang do...driver...butler...cat sitter?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Shouldn't say this... but when I'm on the motorway & the opposite carriageway is slowed with the volume of traffic...I always feel so smug...what else does Yang do...driver...butler...cat sitter?


Wang not Yang lol
Yang is the cat sitter, Wang is my driver here.  I will not drive here far to dangerous and risky so he drives me around. Company pays and supplies the car of course.


----------



## Bubbsie

UOTE="Vince_UK, post: 809710, member: 19997"]Wang not Yang lol
Yang is the cat sitter, Wang is my driver here.  I will not drive here far to dangerous and risky so he drives me around. Company pays and supplies the car of course.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vince_UK

They are 2 totally seperate people lol 
Wang and Yang.
Easily confused.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Goodness me Dave...really...honestly  these 'wimmin' what can you do with em eh!





Vince_UK said:


> Name wasn't @Bubbsie was it Dave?


For the sake of world peace I have edited out the genderMerely reporting exactly what the paper stated, I can't help it if it happened to be a female


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Wang not Yang lol
> Yang is the cat sitter, Wang is my driver here.  I will not drive here far to dangerous and risky so he drives me around. Company pays and supplies the car of course.


Does Wang become Prang when he has a bang?


----------



## Amigo

Davein said:


> Does Wang become Prang when he has a bang?



And Vince shouts Dang or something _similar _


----------



## Davein

Amigo said:


> And Vince shouts Dang or something _similar _


It would definitely be four letter words


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> For the sake of world peace I have edited out the genderMerely reporting exactly what the paper stated, I can't help it if it happened to be a female


ooh you're on par today davein


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Wang not Yang lol
> Yang is the cat sitter, Wang is my driver here.  I will not drive here far to dangerous and risky so he drives me around. Company pays and supplies the car of course.


Got a blasted headache now Vince!


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> UOTE="Vince_UK, post: 809710, member: 19997"]Wang not Yang lol
> Yang is the cat sitter, Wang is my driver here.  I will not drive here far to dangerous and risky so he drives me around. Company pays and supplies the car of course.


[/QUOTE]
Thank goodness @kaylz didn't spot that one Vince!...apologies to Wang:p...I'll try harder next time...about to walk Harry...its freezing here.


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Does Wang become Prang when he has a bang?


Wang would be somewhat in a quandary as  he tried to explain to his new employer why he was looking for gainful employment if it was his fault only of course.
Other than that he could become a Zhang or Xiang or even perhaps a Fang.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> ooh you're on par today davein


I could quite easily have responded to Vince's quip about being you thus: It may have been Bubbsie as she wears them out faster than it takes to remove the blue film but I didn't


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> I could quite easily have responded to Vince's quip about being you thus: It may have been Bubbsie as she wears them out faster than it takes to remove the blue film but I didn't



Hope you have made your Will out Dave


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Wang would be somewhat in a quandary as  he tried to explain to his new employer why he was looking for gainful employment if it was his fault only of course.
> Other than that he could become a Zhang or Xiang or even perhaps a Fang.


These names are certainly more interesting than being called Smith


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Hope you have made your Will out Dave


I did that the other day. I've left it all to the Male Action for Liberty and Equality movement, they are in danger of becoming extinct


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> I could quite easily have responded to Vince's quip about being you thus: It may have been Bubbsie as she wears them out faster than it takes to remove the blue film but I didn't


Most gallant of you davein...always love a plain direct speaker...the sort of person (see I avoided stereotyping there by avoiding the word man) who says things as they are...none of this prevaricating...innuendo...fudging the issue...there we are then @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> These names are certainly more interesting than being called Smith


They are the commonest names in here, equivalent to Smith, Jones, Brown etc. The sheer number of people dictates they far outway the Smiths by a factor of 100,000 to 1


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Hope you have made your Will out Dave


Don't be silly Vince...I have sense of  humour...occasionally.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Most gallant of you davein...always love a plain direct speaker...the sort of person (see I avoided stereotyping there by avoiding the word man) who says things as they are...none of this prevaricating...innuendo...fudging the issue...there we are then @Vince_UK


Do all the dots in your many posts represent thinking time......................


----------



## Kaylz

Well now I'm confused, just had my DPD app tell me my Amazon delivery was due for delivery (don't know when as the app is having 'problems') I know there's a pint glass on it's way but I thought Hermes delivered the last one, and the only other things are the silicone e cig cases which aren't estimated until the 11th  hmmm I'm sure all will become clear at some point  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Do all the dots in your many posts represent thinking time......................


No certainly not Davein...I am instinctive...what about you?


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Well now I'm confused, just had my DPD app tell me my Amazon delivery was due for delivery (don't know when as the app is having 'problems') I know there's a pint glass on it's way but I thought Hermes delivered the last one, and the only other things are the silicone e cig cases which aren't estimated until the 11th  hmmm I'm sure all will become clear at some point  xx


Rather lke Scones Brand  Names lol


----------



## Vince_UK

I am off to makes some calls enjoy your day ALL


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well now I'm confused, just had my DPD app tell me my Amazon delivery was due for delivery (don't know when as the app is having 'problems') I know there's a pint glass on it's way but I thought Hermes delivered the last one, and the only other things are the silicone e cig cases which aren't estimated until the 11th  hmmm I'm sure all will become clear at some point  xx


Haha good 'pun' Kaylz...all  will become clear...silicone cases?...it will when they arrive...get it...get it...it's a winner


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> No certainly not Davein...I am instinctive...what about you?


Distinctive.........


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Haha good 'pun' Kaylz...all  will become clear...silicone cases?...it will when they arrive...get it...get it...it's a winner


Ah that wasn't what was intended though as they aren't clear! haha, there are 3 different colours on the way, I do get it though, there was no need to explain it to me (so I'm hoping that part was intended for the male company)  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Distinctive.........


Davein...I believe you're having fun here...enjoying this exchange of mutual respect & ideas...I don't want to  spoil you too much...so housework & paperwork...beckons...laters.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Ah that wasn't what was intended though as they aren't clear! haha, there are 3 different colours on the way, I do get it though, there was no need to explain it to me (so I'm hoping that part was intended for the male company)  xx


Kaylz...since I am being not stereotypically reactive today...I cannot possibly answer that question..


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Davein...I believe you're having fun here...enjoying this exchange of mutual respect & ideas...I don't want to  spoil you too much...so housework & paperwork...beckons...laters.


Of course, a woman's work is never done, so they say.


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Of course, a woman's work is never done, so they say.


Yes that's true as I once said to Theresa May...y'know that woman who runs the country...she was in complete agreement...Davein it's very worrying... I'm warming to you.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Yes that's true as I once said to Theresa May...y'know that woman who runs the country...she was in complete agreement...Davein it's very worrying... I'm warming to you.


Well I've worked for the likes of Maggie Thatcher, Claire Rayner and a few other 'strong' women and May doesn't come anywhere near their calibre


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Well I've worked for the likes of Maggie Thatcher, Claire Rayner and a few other 'strong' women and May doesn't come anywhere near their calibre



None of them a patch on Margaret Landon...who declared “When a woman who has much to say says nothing, her silence can be deafening.”..as said work to do...laters


----------



## Kaylz

Well now sat downloading some songs  mystery solved of what's arriving, its the pint glass but its not going to be here until 7:30-8:30!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Just broken the sodding remote control...having a short 'disco' nap after the trauma of a paperwork & paying the council tax...jumped up to open the door...dropped the remote onto  the floor...now it's dead


----------



## mikeyB

Well, this morning went into Tobermory in the sunshine, which made the snow on the mountains dazzling. No snow at ground level, though. Had a haircut, and came home to a positively tropical 8 degrees. The dog is currently sunbathing on the decking, having refused factor 50.

Tonight I’m making a hogget casserole. Saw some new lambs in the fields today. Yummy


----------



## Bubbsie

Walked 'phat' boy alongside the river... taking care to  distance him from the ducks & moor hens on its  banks...the  drakes are very territorial with their mates at the moment...Harry has already had a couple of 'warnings' from them...just for walking past...he knows his place now.


----------



## Bubbsie

New remote control ordered...thank goodness for Amazon Prime...coming tomorrow...how retro to get up to turn the TV over...adjust the sound...I'd almost forgotten how to do that...had to search for the manual controls.


----------



## Flo15

Felt so good today.  Carpet washed  the hall, another downstairs room and all the door mats and rugs, started at 8am and you would think with all the noise  I was making and the noise from the carpet washer that the teenager's would wake up... but no they didnt. Cleaned the oven. Cut grass, picked up leaves and weeded front and back garden. Played ball with the dog. Now having a rest watching 'Who do you think you are' before starting the tea.  Oh and had delivery of some photo albums so I can continue with filing my photos


----------



## Amigo

We took son to get the supermarket shop and had lunch out. I raced round the shop last minute as hubbie had forgotten to put the eggs in and he then balanced them carefully on the top of the trolley. First bump he hit they bounced off. Managed to salvage 4 from the 12! 

Been one of those days...wet, miserable and full of mishaps. Sounds a bit like yours Bubbsie!


----------



## Davein

Amigo said:


> We took son to get the supermarket shop and had lunch out. I raced round the shop last minute as hubbie had forgotten to put the eggs in and he then balanced them carefully on the top of the trolley. First bump he hit they bounced off. Managed to salvage 4 from the 12!
> 
> Been one of those days...wet, miserable and full of mishaps. Sounds a bit like yours Bubbsie!


Waste not want not......surely you had the makings of a good omelette there


----------



## Amigo

Davein said:


> Waste not want not......surely you had the makings of a good omelette there



Most were dripping all over the car park and other groceries...it was peeing down and the prospect of rescuing the slime for an omelette had little appeal Dave!


----------



## eggyg

Again a day of doing very little. It has rained all day, non stop. Even if weather had been better couldn’t have gone out as Mr Eggy has done his back in washing the car yesterday ( don’t ever buy a white car) he picked up the bucket and turned and crack! He has never, ever had a bad back, he is doing a bit of hobbling. Hot bath and some painkillers have eased it a bit, touch wood it’s nothing too serious. Have caught up on three Celebrity Bake Offs. Oh my Lord, they are pretty useless, but I suspect some of it is for our entertainment, still enjoyed it. Going to marinade some salmon fillets in a teriyaki sauce for tea later, think I will stir fry some veg and perhaps add some noodles. Adios!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> We took son to get the supermarket shop and had lunch out. I raced round the shop last minute as hubbie had forgotten to put the eggs in and he then balanced them carefully on the top of the trolley. First bump he hit they bounced off. Managed to salvage 4 from the 12!
> 
> Been one of those days...wet, miserable and full of mishaps. Sounds a bit like yours Bubbsie!


Definitely one of those weeks Amigo...so far in the space of ten days...I've broken a new pair of reading glasses...the toilet seat...now the remote!


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Just broken the sodding remote control...having a short 'disco' nap after the trauma of a paperwork & paying the council tax...jumped up to open the door...dropped the remote onto  the floor...now it's dead


Did you try fiddling with the remote batteries or replacing them?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely one of those weeks Amigo...so far in the space of ten days...I've broken a new pair of reading glasses...the toilet seat...now the remote!


Don't forget about that side plate!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Did you try fiddling with the remote batteries or replacing them?


Yes...replaced the batteries twice...made sure the connectors were...er...connecting...checked the sensor...even tried throwing it on the floor (deliberately this time).in an act of desperation...all to no avail...it's definitely dead.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Don't forget about that side plate!  xx


Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...forgotten about that


----------



## Mark Parrott

Davein said:


> Of course, a woman's work is never done, so they say.


That's why they get paid less.

(Runs & hides)


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> That's why they get paid less.
> 
> (Runs & hides)


I can see where you are Markyp...be careful


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, trip to Welwyn went well.  The guy was very pleased with the radio & gave me a nice bottle of Beaujolais for my troubles.  A 2014 vintage.  Don't know if that's good or not but will certainly enjoy it tonight.


----------



## Davein

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, trip to Welwyn went well.  The guy was very pleased with the radio & gave me a nice bottle of Beaujolais f





Mark Parrott said:


> That's why they get paid less.
> 
> (Runs & hides)


Even I wouldn't have dared that one Mark
Wonder why he didn't drink it himself?????


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely one of those weeks Amigo...so far in the space of ten days...I've broken a new pair of reading glasses...the toilet seat...now the remote!



And all some of the main things in our life Bubbsie!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> And all some of the main things in our life Bubbsie!


Hahahahahaha...never thought of that...but...yes they are


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Even I wouldn't have dared that one Mark
> Wonder why he didn't drink it himself?????


Don't be fooled by Markyb's bravado Davein...he's well under control.


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Don't be fooled by Markyb's bravado Davein...he's well under control.


Who is Markyb ???? I thought I was referring to Markp... Oh no, another typo...and I thought Vince was bad enough


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, trip to Welwyn went well.  The guy was very pleased with the radio & gave me a nice bottle of Beaujolais for my troubles.  A 2014 vintage.  Don't know if that's good or not but will certainly enjoy it tonight.


Urghhhhhhhhhhhh... can't  bear the mention of Beaujolais now...in my first year at university my peers suggested we sample the Beaujolais noveau... due to be delivered to our local hostelry imminently ...as an 'oiky' saarf Londoner hadn't done that before...so I was up for the challenge...off we went...partook...then back to a lecture three hours later...absolutely pissed...all but one fell asleep...and one (no name no pack drill) was sick at the back of the theatre...oops.


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> Who is Markyb ???? I thought I was referring to Markp... Oh no, another typo...and I thought Vince was bad enough


No Faveon...I neber do tyop's...its definitely Markyb


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's the DPD man been with my new pint glass, now my mums next in line to do dishes at the back of 7 tomorrow morning, do I let her wash and dry it after she broke the last one? She does have the new dinner set to wash and dry too when it arrives xx


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Well that's the DPD man been with my new pint glass, now my mums next in line to do dishes at the back of 7 tomorrow morning, do I let her wash and dry it after she broke the last one? She does have the new dinner set to wash and dry too when it arrives xx


It's tooooo risky Kaylz. I'm afraid you'll have to wear the rubber gloves from now on


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> It's tooooo risky Kaylz. I'm afraid you'll have to wear the rubber gloves from now on


I do the dishes 3 times a day, she does them once when all there is to do is my breakfast pot, a spoon and the cats bowl! I'm left with all the pots, pans, plates and cups the rest of the day! She gets off very lightly! xx


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> I do the dishes 3 times a day, she does them once when all there is to do is my breakfast pot, a spoon and the cats bowl! I'm left with all the pots, pans, plates and cups the rest of the day! She gets off very lightly! xx


And still manages to break something


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> And still manages to break something


She does that when she's drying them! But I'm not doing both jobs xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Just broken the sodding remote control...having a short 'disco' nap after the trauma of a paperwork & paying the council tax...jumped up to open the door...dropped the remote onto  the floor...now it's dead


Look on the positive side @Bubbsie, good for your exercise regime, getting of the chair to change to channels lol
Seriously though, annoying when the remotes don't function.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> None of them a patch on Margaret Landon...who declared “When a woman who has much to say says nothing, her silence can be deafening.”..as said work to do...laters


Wish my 2 ex's had stayed silent. It would have been more cost effectve, for me that is.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Wish my 2 ex's had stayed silent. It would have been more cost effectve, for me that is.


Vince...you clearly haven't understood the point here...besides...there's a principle at stake ...Quantum Meruit.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Look on the psitive side @Bubbsie, good for your exercise regime, gettig of the chair to change to channels lol
> Seriously though, annoying when the remotes don't function.


Vince...this repeated clumsiness is costing me a fortune...besides...can't flick through the channels.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...you clearly haven't understood the point here...besides...there's a principle at stake ...Quantum Meruit.


Stuff that Quantum thing. lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...this repeated clumsiness is costing me a fortune...besides...can't flick through the channels.


Get out of the chair more often or train Harry and Churchill to do it for you


----------



## Lanny

Didn’t get much sunshine after all! Rain set in around 11:00. So, tackled the massive pile of dishes & had lunch. Tiredness hit me an hour after lunch & slept 5.5 hours. But, felt so much better & refreshed. Glad I made use of the brief window of sunshine this morning, albeit; cold! Better but, energy levels low: have to ease back into things.

You guys had fun on this thread today! Made me roar with laughter!


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Who is Markyb ???? I thought I was referring to Markp... Oh no, another typo...and I thought Vince was bad enough


Traitor to your sex young man


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday, totally blitzed the lounge.  Noticed how much it stank of cats when we got back from Yorkshire. Our rug was disgusting!  The hoover blocked up 4 times due to cat hair!  Cats aren't happy now though.  All their hard work making the place smell of them has been undone.
> 
> Today off to Welwyn Garden City to deliver a vintage radio I sold on Ebay.  Decided delivering it was safer than relying on a courier, especially as it contains valves.  Did well with this.  Bought 3 vintage radios at our local auction for £20 & although only sold one so far, it went for £150!  So very happy with that.


Quick question if I may Mark. What do you do wth 8 cats when you go away for a couple of day?
Reason I am asking is that I will go Seoul on Friday til Sunday. I have 3 options for Miss Mao basically. Take her to a boarding place for the 3 days which she never seems to enjoy, get someone in feed her but I am uncomfotable with that or leave enough food water etc for her to fend for herself for 2 days basically Friday morning until Sunday afternoon. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Stuff that Quantum thing. lol


How dare you...that's a classic Latin Maxim...I'll say it again...philistine.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> How dare you...that's a classic Latin Maxim...I'll say it again...philistine.


Who? Me? nah


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Traitor to your sex young man


_In my defence Vince, I admire you for many things but your typing skills ain't one of them. Also, I thought I could slip that one in without you noticing_


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> _In my defence Vince, I admire you for many things but your typing skills ain't one of them. Also, I thought I could slip that one in without you noticing_


I have always admitted to my ability to create amazing typos. A gift you think? Undoubtedly a talent.
I know how it happens lol. I type as if I were speaking and just push "send" I hardly every ready what I have typed.
That also comes of having a sectretary  even two Who I just used to dictate to and they did the rest.
Lazy I guess.
Years ago I sent a colleaque an email from Beijing. He replied "what the *$£@ have you just sent?"
When I checked it was absolute garbage typing wise although I knew what I had meant to type lol


----------



## Davein

Davein said:


> _In my defence Vince, I admire you for many things but your typing skills ain't one of them. Also, I thought I could slip that one in without you noticing_


I would also draw your attention  to your own written 'disclaimer' So I think there are sufficient mitigating circumstances to let me off with a caution.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Quick question if I may Mark. What do you do wth 8 cats when you go away for a couple of day?
> Reason I am asking is that I will go Seoul on Friday til Sunday. I have 3 options for Miss Mao basically. Take her to a boarding place for the 3 days which she never seems to enjoy, get someone in feed her but I am uncomfotable with that or leave enough food water etc for her to fend for herself for 2 days basically Friday morning until Sunday afternoon. Not sure what to do.


No don't leave her oh her own Vince...not a great idea to have anyone you cannot be sure of come in to look after her...think the boarding option is best...she will settle down after a few days.


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> I would also draw your attention  to your own written 'disclaimer' So I think there are sufficient mitigating circumstances to let me off with a caution.


Duly Cautioned Young Man


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I have always admitted to my ability to create amazing typos. A gift you think? Undoubtedly a talent.
> I know how it happens lol. I type as if I were speaking and just push "send" I hardly every ready what I have typed.
> That also comes of having a sectretary  even two Who I just used to dictate to and they did the rest.
> Lazy I guess.
> Years ago I sent a colleaque an email from Beijing. He replied "what the *$£@ have you just sent?"
> When I checked it was absolute garbage typing wise although I knew what I had meant to type lol


Don't apologise or explain Vince for the odd typo here & there...it's one of those idiosyncratic traits that some find attractive...charming...pleasing.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Don't apologise or explain Vince for the odd typo here & there...it's one of those idiosyncratic traits that some find attractive...charming...pleasing.


and highly irritating lol


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> I have always admitted to my ability to create amazing typos. A gift you think? Undoubtedly a talent.
> I know how it happens lol. I type as if I were speaking and just push "send" I hardly every ready what I have typed.
> That also comes of having a sectretary  even two Who I just used to dictate to and they did the rest.
> Lazy I guess.
> Years ago I sent a colleaque an email from Beijing. He replied "what the *$£@ have you just sent?"
> When I checked it was absolute garbage typing wise although I knew what I had meant to type lol


We also have autocorrect to contend with. I sometimes have to use subtitles on the tv when the actors seem to mumble their words and it's surprising how many words are spelt incorrectly or misinterpreted(especially on live or news programs) Not easy to get every word correct when your trying to type and keep up with what your brain is telling you to.


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> We also have autocorrect to contend with. I sometimes have to use subtitles on the tv when the actors seem to mumble their words and it's surprising how many words are spelt incorrectly or misinterpreted(especially on live or news programs) Not easy to get every word correct when your trying to type and keep up with what your brain is telling you to.


Fully agree, but it is usefull for eliminating the odd expletive or 10


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> and highly irritating lol


Well thank you very much Vince Smith!...I try to be kind & understanding... in my own humble... inimitable way...what do I get...derision...ridicule...rejection....and you make admissions!!!...you have lot to learn


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Well thank you very much Vince Smith!...I try to be kind & understanding... in my own humble... inimitable way...what do I get...derision...ridicule...rejection....and you make admissions!!!...you have lot to learn


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> and highly irritating lol


I hope you meant the typos Vince...and not me?...rhetorical only @Davein


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Quick question if I may Mark. What do you do wth 8 cats when you go away for a couple of day?
> Reason I am asking is that I will go Seoul on Friday til Sunday. I have 3 options for Miss Mao basically. Take her to a boarding place for the 3 days which she never seems to enjoy, get someone in feed her but I am uncomfotable with that or leave enough food water etc for her to fend for herself for 2 days basically Friday morning until Sunday afternoon. Not sure what to do.


We have two house cats and if we go away for a couple of days we have someone come in to feed them. They are left in surroundings they are completely familiar with and less stressed. When they were younger they would travel with us in their cat boxes in the car but one of them now has (expensive) health problems and has a knackered rear leg which the vet advises to leave as is so she limps around the house so we don't move her anywhere except to the vets. The other is the original scared-e-cat and hides at the least noise.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I hope you meant the typos Vince...and not me?...rhetorical only @Davein


Of course my typos Dave


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Of course my typos Dave


No Vince...he's Dave...I'm bubbsie.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> No Vince...he's Dave...I'm bubbsie.


Well Both of you


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> No Vince...he's Dave...I'm bubbsie.


Oh dear


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Well Both of you


You're starting to confuse me with someone who is intelligent and knows long words Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> You're starting to confuse me with someone who is intelligent and knows long words Vince


----------



## Bubbsie

Davein said:


> You're starting to confuse me with someone who is intelligent and knows long words Vince


Whilst self praise is no recommendation...you can't be referring to Vince...so...that must be me Davein...thank you so much...it means a lot


----------



## Davein

Bubbsie said:


> Whilst self praise is no recommendation...you can't be referring to Vince...so...that must be me Davein...thank you so much...it means a lot


My pleasure Bubbsie


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Quick question if I may Mark. What do you do wth 8 cats when you go away for a couple of day?
> Reason I am asking is that I will go Seoul on Friday til Sunday. I have 3 options for Miss Mao basically. Take her to a boarding place for the 3 days which she never seems to enjoy, get someone in feed her but I am uncomfotable with that or leave enough food water etc for her to fend for herself for 2 days basically Friday morning until Sunday afternoon. Not sure what to do.


We leave ours with plenty of dry food & water (wet food goes off) and they are fine.  Ours go outside to do their 'duty' so no litter tray issues, which can be a problem if going away for a while.  When we go on longer holidays, we give our neighbour a key just to check the cats are ok.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's my mum just had a text from Parcelforce, the dinner set will be arriving between 16:08 and 17:08 apparently, haven't had a delivery by Parcelforce for years so don't know how well they do at sticking to the time slots, DPD certainly do well as Scott was 2 minutes after first time given last night! lol xx


----------



## Lanny

Hurrah! The new digital scales I bought yesterday from Amazon has just arrived. I’m impressed as even 24hr delivery is usually 48hrs to cross the Irish sea. Gave them a whiz & I’m surprised that I’m starting to lose weight again. 75.5 kilos, in my birthday suit  , & 76.2 kilos dressed. It’s said you should always weigh yourself at the same time every week in your birthday suit. I usually do it on Mondays before breakfast, or before lunch, if I’m up late. Given that I weighed myself on Monday, this week, & I was 12.25 stone, 77.79 kilos, I’m pleasantly surpised! 

I decided to replace my mechanical scales in stones, which I always have to convert to kilos, as the psychical weight going on & off always shifts the dial: have to move it back to zero everytime just before using. Also, hard to see, or guess, fractional weights.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hooray...I've taken delivery of the new remote control...it arrived in a cardboard box that could have easily held twelve additional more units...reading the instructions now...rather more difficult than I anticipated...have I said they are in Norwegian...well they are...


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hooray...I've taken delivery of the new remote control...it arrived in a cardboard that could have easily held twelve additional more units...reading the instructions now...rather more difficult than I anticipated...have I said they are in Norwegian...well they are...


I hate when places do that! When we had our dog we ordered her a new jacket she was a small lab/lurcher and they sent it in a box that you could've fitted a microwave in! And absolutely packed full with brown paper! What a waste xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I hate when places do that! When we had our dog we ordered her a new jacket she was a small lab/lurcher and they sent it in a box that you could've fitted a microwave in! And absolutely packed full with brown paper! What a waste xx


Yep...it's come complete with yards of brown paper.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yep...it's come complete with yards of brown paper.


Thought it might have, hopefully our dinner set doesn't turn up like that! lol, never ordered from Ikea before so no idea on their packaging skills haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thought it might have, hopefully our dinner set doesn't turn up like that! lol, never ordered from Ikea before so no idea on their packaging skills haha xx


The likelihood is you'll need that with a dinner set Kaylz...but...seeing the remote was in a protective package too...completely over the top...the box is big enough for the cat to sit in...and you know how much they love a cardboard box..so not entirely a waste.


----------



## Bubbsie

Unbelievable...managed to programme the remote control...it works!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> The likelihood is you'll need that with a dinner set Kaylz...but...seeing the remote was in a protective package too...completely over the top...the box is big enough for the cat to sit in...and you know how much they love a cardboard box..so not entirely a waste.


Yes ours certainly loves a cardboard box too, the smallish one my pint glass came in last night was flattened and set on the table, intended to take it through to the kitchen for the recycling the next time I was through that way, tough luck, still on the coffee table as the cat has claimed it to lie on!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been to the dentist this morning.  First time at a new one.  Really nice guy.  He is pleased with my teeth & he fixed my dodgy crown, which no other dentist has done!  The problem with it was that it was bent outwards & the teeth either side has started to close the gap so it would no longer fit properly.  He removed it & filed it down & now it fits like a dream.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Unbelievable...managed to programme the remote control...it works!


I once had a million-in-one programmable remote that should've made my life easier.  It was a complete nightmare to program & use!  It had a function so you could switch multiple things on at once and as I have a home cinema set up with lots of things that need switching on I though it would be ideal, but it never worked properly.  Gone back to a coffee table full of remotes.  I know where I stand with them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I once had a million-in-one programmable remote that should've made my life easier.  It was a complete nightmare to program & use!  It had a function so you could switch multiple things on at once and as I have a home cinema set up with lots of things that need switching on I though it would be ideal, but it never worked properly.  Gone back to a coffee table full of remotes.  I know where I stand with them.


This one is a combination one too Mark...but...only programmed it for the TV...enough for me.


----------



## Flo15

Still in my cleaning mood! Jet washed the decking and the path and then the fishpond bricks, all whilst the teenager's slept, nothing wakes them. My Mum visited this afternoon so had a chat and the dog goes bonkers when she is here, she loves my Mum so much. Lovely sunny day so it's great to get outside and do a few jobs.


----------



## Kaylz

@Flo15 what kind of dog is it you've got? xx


----------



## Flo15

Kaylz said:


> @Flo15 what kind of dog is it you've got? xx


A terrier mix, Jack russel, Lakeland terrier, westie with a bit of daschound too.  She is very pretty, a scruffy greyish  dog, but she is a bit crazy and a bit nervous.


----------



## Bubbsie

Flo15 said:


> Still in my cleaning mood! Jet washed the decking and the path and then the fishpond bricks, all whilst the teenager's slept, nothing wakes them. My Mum visited this afternoon so had a chat and the dog goes bonkers when she is here, she loves my Mum so much. Lovely sunny day so it's great to get outside and do a few jobs.


Flo...you might have to jet wash the teenagers to wake them up...however...  there's a strong possibility  that may not work either


----------



## Kaylz

Flo15 said:


> A terrier mix, Jack russel, Lakeland terrier, westie with a bit of daschound too.  She is very pretty, a scruffy greyish  dog, but she is a bit crazy and a bit nervous.


Awww sounds adorable!  I miss having a dog  xx


----------



## Flo15

Kaylz said:


> Awww sounds adorable!  I miss having a dog  xx


She is lovely just nervous which is a shame.  She is my company though as I don't get to go out and see many people as I look after my autistic 17 year old 24/7, I would be very lonely without her, I had a dog that i loved very much many many years ago and it took me 14 years to feel able to have another.


----------



## Flo15

Bubbsie said:


> Flo...you might have to jet wash the teenagers to wake them up...however...  there's a strong possibility  that may not work either


No probably wouldn't work but very tempting lol


----------



## eggyg

A lovely sunny day up in Cumbria from the minute we got up and it’s still shining now! After two quite sedentary days we opted to walk into town ( 3 miles each way) had a bit of lunch and did a bit of retail therapy. I got two paperbacks from our local hospice charity shop, £1 each! Last of the big spenders me eh? Mr Eggy got a new filter for his camera ( more than £2! ) a big shiny decorative plate from TK Maxx for my living room coffee table, although not certain it looks right, will give it a few days. Some bits and pieces for the next couple of days meals and a security light for the back of the house! All totally random and we had no idea we were going to buy them! Walked home carrying all these bags, barmy! 18k steps, currently resting for a while then will prepare the tea.


----------



## Kaylz

Well still sitting waiting on Parcelforce delivering this bloomin dinner set nearly an hour past their given slot  xx


----------



## Amigo

Can’t Yang have Missy kitty this time @Vince_UK ?


----------



## Martin Canty

Took Chloe to the groomers (for the first time) to have her nails clipped (brittle nails & she has split 4 in the last 2 years).... She peed & pooped on the table in protest


----------



## Kaylz

Well I am not a happy bunny, Parcelforce hasn't turned up so guess who's stuck in the house tomorrow  xx


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Well I am not a happy bunny, Parcelforce hasn't turned up so guess who's stuck in the house tomorrow  xx


Can the parcel be tracked. I get a lot of parcels via PF and most have tracking


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> Can the parcel be tracked. I get a lot of parcels via PF and most have tracking


Tracking just says its out for delivery today, that's the text my mum got this morning too, with a time slot of 16:08 to 17:08 and as she's out volunteering until half 1 tomorrow it's me that's got to hang about for HER parcel  xx


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Tracking just says its out for delivery today, that's the text my mum got this morning too, with a time slot of 16:08 to 17:08 and as she's out volunteering until half 1 tomorrow it's me that's got to hang about for HER parcel  xx


Tracking not saying its been returned to depot then?


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz, I thought that only happens here in Northern Ireland because of the Irish sea in between! It’s very annoying but, I kind of expect it now from parcelforce!  You’re not in some remote part of Scotland are yoy?


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> Tracking not saying its been returned to depot then?


I just took charge and checked as she's being a lazy so and so even though its her responsibility, yes that's what its been changed to, also said it's due to an  attempted delivery/problem finding address so I've given her the customer service number and she can phone at 8 tomorrow as I'm certainly not doing it! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin Canty said:


> Took Chloe to the groomers (for the first time) to have her nails clipped (brittle nails & she has split 4 in the last 2 years).... She peed & pooped on the table in protest


Ahh she must have been nervous...good for her for expressing her  opinions Martin


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Kaylz, I thought that only happens here in Northern Ireland because of the Irish sea in between! It’s very annoying but, I kind of expect it now from parcelforce!  You’re not in some remote part of Scotland are yoy?


No I'm not Lanny, the depot is only 48 miles away!  xx


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> I just took charge and checked as she's being a lazy so and so even though its her responsibility, yes that's what its been changed to, also said it's due to an  attempted delivery/problem finding address so I've given her the customer service number and she can phone at 8 tomorrow as I'm certainly not doing it! xx


I think that's their usual bull for saying new driver couldn't be bothered to find you so gone back home tough if you wanted your parcel.
Put a bad review on Trustpilot and some nice lady will reply back apologizing to you


----------



## Bubbsie

Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...cleaned out the fire grate again...hoping that's the last time for several months...until November at least...it's a filthy job...someone has to do it.


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> I think that's their usual bull for saying new driver couldn't be bothered to find you so gone back home tough if you wanted your parcel.
> Put a bad review on Trustpilot and some nice lady will reply back apologizing to you


I'm not doing anything, her delivery, her responsibility, half tempted to not answer the door if they turn up tomorrow, get nervous if my granddad cant come down when I'm injecting for lunch, luckily tomorrow he can but she was prepared to see me go without my dinner rather than just saying she couldn't volunteer, says a lot doesn't it!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Washed up...cleaned the fire surround...laundry done...in the tumble dryer...about to do a quick vacuum round...then settling down to watch my favourite TV show...hmmn...industrious or what.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> I'm not doing anything, her delivery, her responsibility, half tempted to not answer the door if they turn up tomorrow, get nervous if my granddad cant come down when I'm injecting for lunch, luckily tomorrow he can but she was prepared to see me go without my dinner rather than just saying she couldn't volunteer, says a lot doesn't it!  xx



Are you afraid to inject if you’re home alone Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Are you afraid to inject if you’re home alone Kaylz?


Its not the fact I'm alone, its the time as that's usually when the postie comes etc and I don't want to be disturbed when I'm injecting myself, if you know what I mean? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'm not doing anything, her delivery, her responsibility, half tempted to not answer the door if they turn up tomorrow, get nervous if my granddad cant come down when I'm injecting for lunch, luckily tomorrow he can but she was prepared to see me go without my dinner rather than just saying she couldn't volunteer, says a lot doesn't it!  xx


Kaylz...stop getting agitated there's no  point really...the dinner set's arrival will happen when they deliver...if you are there to answer the door...please do...if not they'll have to leave a card and arrangements can be made to collect it...you're making yourself anxious for nothing...make yourself a cuppy...sit down & relax...don't get upset.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, Kaylz, I DO know what you mean! I hate being disturbed especially at lunchtime when I inject both Novorapid & Levemir: don’t want to mix up those two doses! 33 units of Levemir, at one point, & 33 units Novorapid would be a nightmare!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...stop getting agitated there's no  point really...the dinner set's arrival will happen when they deliver...if you are there to answer the door...please do...if not they'll have to leave a card and arrangements can be made to collect it...you're making yourself anxious for nothing...make yourself a cuppy...sit down & relax...don't get upset.


I'll have to be here to get it but I just feel sorry that my granddad has to come down just so I can get myself sorted in peace  don't drink this late unless I need something before bed! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Its not the fact I'm alone, its the time as that's usually when the postie comes etc and I don't want to be disturbed when I'm injecting myself, if you know what I mean? xx


Put things in perspective K...see to your injection first...if  it does coincide with the arrival of the post...the post will have to wait...it's more important prioritise your injection.


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Oh, Kaylz, I DO know what you mean! I hate being disturbed especially at lunchtime when I inject both Novorapid & Levemir: don’t want to mix up those two doses! 33 units of Levemir, at one point, & 33 units Novorapid would be a nightmare!


Oh my it certainly would be! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Put things in perspective K...see to your injection first...if  it does coincide with the arrival of the post...the post will have to wait...it's more important prioritise your injection.


Yes but if there is a delivery and they knock it cant wait, and the postie is due to deliver things too as people refuse to get things delivered to their own place due to that meaning the possibility of having to get up early and go to the post office to collect it! They don't consider what pressure it puts me under xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'll have to be here to get it but I just feel sorry that my granddad has to come down just so I can get myself sorted in peace  don't drink this late unless I need something before bed! lol xx


Well it's just a one off K..once the dinner set is here...it's over...done with...a  temporary hiccup to your Grandad's routine...come on it's really not worth  getting upset about it..and it will give you a chance to sit down with him...perhaps a cuppy (can't believe I'm saying a cuppy here but quite like the sound of it) for you both...a chin wag?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well it's just a one off K..once the dinner set is here...it's over...done with...a  temporary hiccup to your Grandad's routine...come on it's really not worth  getting upset about it..and it will give you a chance to sit down with him...perhaps a cuppy (can't believe I'm saying a cuppy here but quite like the sound of it) for you both...a chin wag?


Na he never wants to spend any time here, cant get away quick enough, as soon as he's finished eating his tea he's up and out the door! xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Does cooking dinner and washing up count.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Can’t Yang have Missy kitty this time @Vince_UK ?


He is on a business trip at the same time Amigo unfortunately.
I think it will be the cat hotel.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> He is on a business trip at the same time Amigo unfortunately.
> I think it will be the cat hotel.



Ah well, she’ll be well cared for Vince, don’t worry.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> We leave ours with plenty of dry food & water (wet food goes off) and they are fine.  Ours go outside to do their 'duty' so no litter tray issues, which can be a problem if going away for a while.  When we go on longer holidays, we give our neighbour a key just to check the cats are ok.


Thanks Mark


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Ah well, she’ll be well cared for Vince, don’t worry.


She will just be a HUGE huff when I get back lol 
3 days full silent treatment.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> She will just be a HUGE huff when I get back lol
> 3 days full silent treatment.



Oh without a doubt. She’s a real feline prima donna for sure!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Oh without a doubt. She’s a real feline prima donna for sure!


Had that problem with females most of my life lol  I have just come to accept the fact I am always in the wrong no point in argueing.


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Had that problem with females most of my life lol  I have just come to accept the fact I am always in the wrong no point in argueing.


I blame Adam, he started it all


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Had that problem with females most of my life lol  I have just come to accept the fact I am always in the wrong no point in argueing.


She gives  you a lot of attention...welcomes you home...entertains you...is loyal...faithful...a small price to pay for unconditional love Vince


----------



## AJLang

Last night we went to our local hipster place for some wine and street food whilst listening to house music. Feeling hip and trendy


----------



## Kaylz

Well the mother called the customer service department of Parcelforce, apparently they have a huge backlog, should be delivered today, check tracking after 9am  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

So far today, I have clean up a cat poo from the fireplace.  It was Percy.  I don't know what's wrong with him!  He is always doing it & I disinfect the area over & over again.  What's even more annoying is that he goes straight outside afterwards!  At least he pees in the bath (right down the plug hole) which isn't so bad.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> So far today, I have clean up a cat poo from the fireplace.  It was Percy.  I don't know what's wrong with him!  He is always doing it & I disinfect the area over & over again.  What's even more annoying is that he goes straight outside afterwards!  At least he pees in the bath (right down the plug hole) which isn't so bad.


So he can point percy at the porcelain as they say sometimes


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> At least he pees in the bath (right down the plug hole)


Our female used to do this! lol,is Percy doing it ALL the time or is it maybe the fact you've been away and come home? I know some cats can be 'funny' like that xx


----------



## Davein

Mark Parrott said:


> So far today, I have clean up a cat poo from the fireplace.  It was Percy.  I don't know what's wrong with him!  He is always doing it & I disinfect the area over & over again.  What's even more annoying is that he goes straight outside afterwards!  At least he pees in the bath (right down the plug hole) which isn't so bad.


My neighbour's overweight tom, who has designated my garden as his sole convenience and regularly c**ps all over it, came up to me whilst I was doing some planting and casually peed all over my shoes.No respect for humans have these cats!


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Last night we went to our local hipster place for some wine and street food whilst listening to house music. Feeling hip and trendy



Sounds good AJ! Celebrating your long serving diabetes anniversary?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Our female used to do this! lol,is Percy doing it ALL the time or is it maybe the fact you've been away and come home? I know some cats can be 'funny' like that xx


We were away last weekend, but this is a regular event.  If I notice him sniffing around & acting odd, I put him outside, but within seconds he comes back in through the window!  I'm wondering if something has spooked him outside.


----------



## Davein

Currently in the loft sorting our past. (rubbish) Doing a lot of recycling. I bring down the unmarked boxes. We sort contents out. Put them in different boxes. Label box with a list of a couple of the contents. Climb back with boxes one at a time, ready for when we next decide to have a good clear out. So far 95 per cent recycled back to loft. Just a few of the old empty boxes to chuck out. At least I tried (and saved landfill) Good exercise though


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> We were away last weekend, but this is a regular event.  If I notice him sniffing around & acting odd, I put him outside, but within seconds he comes back in through the window!  I'm wondering if something has spooked him outside.


Yeah could be that, a few years ago our male got a scare when he was in the tray so for months would do his business on the hall floor, thankfully we managed to get him back to using the tray! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Just downloaded the Parcelforce app (don't know why I'm having to take charge of this, she has her own phone, google play and internet) and used it to live track, should be here for 14:33 so he's not got long to show! xx


----------



## eggyg

Had a very funny day so far, and not funny ha ha! Didn’t sleep well as had restless legs, again! Was awake early and because I felt like chopping off my legs with a rusty, blunt carving knife I got up. Had breakfast then fell asleep on the couch to be woken by the phone. I was very disoriented and got a shock. Went in the shower to try and liven myself up, then popped to Aldi, still felt squiffy. Then my eyes went very blurry and I got the aura, I get a visual migraine once in a blue moon, thank goodness. Managed to get home, it’s only a five minute drive away, took two strong painkillers to try and head off the inevitable headache which seemed to work, ironed for a wee while, stripped the bed, hung it out all the while still feeling squiffy. Just starting to feel better now, good job as three eldest grandchildren are coming to stay tomorrow for a mini all inclusive break for three nights. Cinema tomorrow to see Peter Rabbit, walk on Sunday and park, seaside Monday to go on slots and have fish and chips. Perfect! Then send them home Tuesday back to their respective parents and relax!


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Just downloaded the Parcelforce app (don't know why I'm having to take charge of this, she has her own phone, google play and internet) and used it to live track, should be here for 14:33 so he's not got long to show! xx



Hell, I think we’ll all be relieved when this tea set is safely delivered Kaylz. I’ve heard of twins that were less trouble!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Hell, I think we’ll all be relieved when this tea set is safely delivered Kaylz. I’ve heard of twins that were less trouble!


They are here!!!! half an hour late well 24 and a half hours late to be precise but hey ho, lol xx


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> They are here!!!! half an hour late well 24 and a half hours late to be precise but hey ho, lol xx


I'm praying that nothing is broken. I can't go through this again Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz

Davein said:


> I'm praying that nothing is broken. I can't go through this again Kaylz


Not my problem, she'll be getting told to take charge/wait in on her own stuff in future cause I'm fed up of it!  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Not my problem, she'll be getting told to take charge/wait in on her own stuff in future cause I'm fed up of it!  x



Has it spoilt your plans to go out today Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Has it spoilt your plans to go out today Kaylz?


Yes I had planned yesterday to take a trip up to Farmfoods etc this afternoon xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been hoovering.  Got a cordless one, and although it's convenient it's a right pain at the same time!  Fills up too quickly & often gets blocked.  Constantly taking it apart to clean it out.  Filters constantly need cleaning as it loses suction otherwise.  Would be quicker & less hassle to use our old corded one!  Been trying to clean our patio chair seat covers.  Left them out all winter & they have gone green!  Been soaking them in the bath with all sorts of chemicals, but they won't clean up completely.  Must remember to put the cushions in the shed in the future when not using them.


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> Not my problem, she'll be getting told to take charge/wait in on her own stuff in future cause I'm fed up of it!  x


I know how you feel Kaylz, we live in a small coastal hamlet where a hell of a lot of the properties have names but on the council mapping site they have numbers as well so we frequently get parcels for a numbered property (ours is named) especially from Amazon. Initially my parcels delivered by Parcelforce never used to turn up as the driver who started from his depot in Plymouth would leave us till last and if it got too late he wouldn't bother. I frequently complained to the supplier who would then send out another parcel which would arrive next day as they put it on a free timed delivery, and a few days later the original parcel would turn up. They never wanted the goods back as they were put down as being lost in the delivery chain. We now have a regular and very friendly Parcelforce driver who puts the parcels around the back if no answer. If he goes on his hols he always tells the relief driver exactly where we are. I have parcels delivered on an almost daily occurrence.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> They are here!!!! half an hour late well 24 and a half hours late to be precise but hey ho, lol xx


Hallelujah!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Been hoovering.  Got a cordless one, and although it's convenient it's a right pain at the same time!  Fills up too quickly & often gets blocked.  Constantly taking it apart to clean it out.  Filters constantly need cleaning as it loses suction otherwise.  Would be quicker & less hassle to use our old corded one!  Been trying to clean our patio chair seat covers.  Left them out all winter & they have gone green!  Been soaking them in the bath with all sorts of chemicals, but they won't clean up completely.  Must remember to put the cushions in the shed in the future when not using them.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Muckyp...that'll teach you


----------



## Bubbsie

Finished my emails...ate some home made low carb scones...put  the rest in the freezer...took Harry for a two mile walk...forgot to take my house keys with me...didn't realise until we got home...we were locked out...called my neighbour who has a spare key...another walk with Harry while we waited for her...coffee and a good chat with another neighbour...spare keys arrived...despite the drama...a most enjoyable afternoon


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hallelujah!


I'm nae too happy at where she's left them sitting like, means I'm going to have a bit of trouble gaining access to the microwave for my breakfast tomorrow!  xx


----------



## Wirrallass

I was up early to greet the very nice AA man who recovered my car to a garage. 
Had to go for a chest X-ray this morning. Later went to an Antique Emporium with both my daughters. A little bit of buying was done there! Afterwards we went to an Italian restaurant for a late lunch
Then we made our way to another Antique Vintage Emporium ~ more spending!
Travelled back to elder daughter's for a cuppa and to view our purchases, as you do! A very enjoyable day had by all


----------



## Flo15

I haven't achieved much today, did a bit of ironing. I have this challenge of getting my ironing board out, bring  it into the living room and set it up without the dog hearing it. My dog is very reactive and scared of everything and this includes the ironing board, she barks and tries  to attack it if she so much hears any movement of it . I am so careful not to make it squeak or clang the metal. I succeeded in the ironing board mission today  and I always give a smile and feel very satisfied that I fooled the terrier.  I also ordered a couple of bit of agility equipment for her so that my son can do a few things with her now that we are getting better weather.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's me given in, just washed the 6 side plates and 6 bowls, just leaves the 5 dinner plates as she washed one when they arrived so it could be used for tea, surely she'll do at least one in the morning  deleted lots of emails, sorted breakfast for tomorrow, now time to chill and catch up with the soaps!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well that's me given in, just washed the 6 side plates and 6 bowls, just leaves the 5 dinner plates as she washed one when they arrived so it could be used for tea, surely she'll do at least one in the morning  deleted lots of emails, sorted breakfast for tomorrow, now time to chill and catch up with the soaps!  xx


It's not 'giving in' Kaylz...there's nothing wrong with a little compromise..


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> It's not 'giving in' Kaylz...there's nothing wrong with a little compromise..


I do most of the dishes so it is giving in! God knows how long they would have sat in my way otherwise, always the same, I clear a little space in the cupboard for a box of biscuits yet next time I open it they've been moved so she can fill it with her crap, half an hour I spent making space for something the other week, now my stuff has been moved to make way for the golden syrup and other nonsense  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, you know the patio seat covers I washed today?  They were just about dry & our cat Theo has just weed on one!  Will it ever end!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, you know the patio seat covers I washed today?  They were just about dry & our cat Theo has just weed on one!  Will it ever end!


Mark are those cats trying to tell you something


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Mark are those cats trying to tell you something


Found out he couldn't get out the window as it was being guarded by Isis & Freyja.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Found out he couldn't get out the window as it was being guarded by Isis & Freyja.


See...thought so...it was a protest pee.


----------



## grovesy

Out to lunch with ex-colleagues, thought it was going to be a disaster, as they had not got right table number despite being booked, only one bar staff and chef. Food was good.


----------



## Bubbsie

Last night made some very low carb Tortilla wraps...delicious...didn't roll them out to thinly...made them smaller/thicker than usual...very similar to a  paratha...had them with  pork & butter beans seasoned with chilli's & some natural yoghurt...delicious...got the recipe from a friend who is currently working on a recipe for low protein rolls/bread...watch this space.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Last night made some very low carb Tortilla wraps...delicious...didn't roll them out to thinly...made them smaller/thicker than usual...very similar to a  paratha...had them with  pork & butter beans seasoned with chilli's & some natural yoghurt...delicious...got the recipe from a friend who is currently working on a recipe for low protein rolls/bread...watch this space.


Sounds lovely!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Sounds lovely!  xx


Kaylz...it was so good...going to try a very thin one today...make a wrap...noticed my BGs have gone up ever so slightly since I've reverted to bread (albeit it high protein) in the absence of our LIDL rolls...will get back to you on that.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...it was so good...going to try a very thin one today...make a wrap...noticed my BGs have gone up ever so slightly since I've reverted to bread (albeit it high protein) in the absence of our LIDL rolls...will get back to you on that.


I never actually tried the Lidl rolls, they never appealed to me at all, how many carbs are in your creation? not looking for the recipe or anything but found these the other day and thought some folk on here would be interested xx
https://uk.bfreefoods.com/product/quinoa-and-chia-seed-wrap-with-teff-and-flax-seeds/
Never tried them myself as my budget stretches as far as a Tesco wholemeal loaf but they do 'seem' rather good xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday I burnt our bedding.  I put it all in the washing machine but forgot to check the settings & it didn't wash them, just tumble dried them for 1hr 40mins!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I never actually tried the Lidl rolls, they never appealed to me at all, how many carbs are in your creation? not looking for the recipe or anything but found these the other day and thought some folk on here would be interested xx
> https://uk.bfreefoods.com/product/quinoa-and-chia-seed-wrap-with-teff-and-flax-seeds/
> Never tried them myself as my budget stretches as far as a Tesco wholemeal loaf but they do 'seem' rather good xx


I get the Be Free wraps when on offer or reduced to clear.  I refuse to pay full price.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday I burnt our bedding.  I put it all in the washing machine but forgot to check the settings & it didn't wash them, just tumble dried them for 1hr 40mins!


 I assume from the fact your on here sounding rather relaxed that thankfully nothing but the bedding was effected?! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I get the Be Free wraps when on offer or reduced to clear.  I refuse to pay full price.


So would I, the price is absolutely  lol, not really fair on those that have intolerances etc and have to pay a price like that! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday I burnt our bedding.  I put it all in the washing machine but forgot to check the settings & it didn't wash them, just tumble dried them for 1hr 40mins!


Glad to know I am not the only one that has done that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I never actually tried the Lidl rolls, they never appealed to me at all, how many carbs are in your creation? not looking for the recipe or anything but found these the other day and thought some folk on here would be interested xx
> https://uk.bfreefoods.com/product/quinoa-and-chia-seed-wrap-with-teff-and-flax-seeds/
> Never tried them myself as my budget stretches as far as a Tesco wholemeal loaf but they do 'seem' rather good xx


In comparison these wraps are quite low carb...round about 1-3 carbs per wrap...about 9 carbs per roll...and 5.5 per slice of bread...I don't think my friend would have any objection to them being posted here when they have made the recipe as good as it can be...and apparently it  all tastes good...I've only done the wrap myself so far...planning some bread/rolls next week hopefully.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well took myself out today to the Gubei district of Shanghai where all the weathy celebrities and anyone who is anyone has apatments.
Had a nice salad lunch at Paris Baguette and then as walking past saw this guy sittting at a table in the street...... (see pics).
Compo is alive and well and living in Shanghai.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well took myself out today to the Gubei district of Shanghai where all the weathy celebrities and anyone who is anyone has apatments.
> Had a nice salad lunch at Paris Baguette and then as walking past saw this guy sittting at a table in the street...... (see pics).
> Compo is alive and well and living in Shanghai.
> View attachment 7817 View attachment 7818 View attachment 7819 View attachment 7820 View attachment 7821 View attachment 7822


A micro pig & a ferret Vince...unusual...did you speak to him about them...love the superman harness/coat...want one of them for Harry...you getting one for Miss Mao?


----------



## Vince_UK

He was Korean and me no speakie Korea.
I am currently looking for a diamond collar for Miss Mao lol 
Well CZ 's
He did attract a lot of attention lol and the pig didn't like the ferrets attention so much.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> He was Korean and me no speakie Korea.


If you listen to what Bubbsie says you don't speak English either!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> If you listen to what Bubbsie says you don't speak English either!  xx


OOOOO!!!! OOOOO!!!! OOOOOO!!!!
I am mortally wounded


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> OOOOO!!!! OOOOO!!!! OOOOOO!!!!
> I am mortally wounded


Grow a pair my dear  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Grow a pair my dear  xx


Of what ? 
andd keep this thread on topic


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Of what ?
> andd keep this thread on topic


You know exactly what!!! Don't try and get me in to trouble you big bully!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> You know exactly what!!! Don't try and get me in to trouble you big bully!  xx


Who? Me?
As if I would


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> If you listen to what Bubbsie says you don't speak English either!  xx


Hoi Kaylz...you cheeky minx...I never said any such thing...all I said was "pardon".


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Who? Me?
> As if I would


Oh no you wouldn't at all would you  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Back to Pig and Ferret man
He had quite an audience nd he let the ferret off its lead must to the consternation of some of the kids lol


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hoi Kaylz...you cheeky minx.


Yup that's me! haha  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> he let the ferret off its lead


There are a few ferrets in this town that get walked by their owners, rather odd the first time you see it but I'm used to it now lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Grow a pair my dear  xx


OMG...all this bickering...anyone would think you were siblings...K you're absolutely right...Vince I never said any such thing honest...psst K I think that may be anatomically impossible but keep it under your hat...you know...the green furry one with the ears & stars Vince is bringing back for you


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> There are a few ferrets in this town that get walked by their owners, rather odd the first time you see it but I'm used to it now lol xx


Probably on their way to do a little poaching lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Back to Pig and Ferret man
> He had quite an audience nd he let the ferret off its lead must to the consternation of some of the kids lol


Blimey sounds a bit like those street photographers who would have a little monkey dressed in a colourful outfit...you paid a pound or two to have your kids photographed with them (the monkeys not the photographers)...yes I am old enough to remember them...yes I have one of those photographs taken in East Street Market many many years ago...will see if I can find it.


----------



## Vince_UK

He was actually with his wife and son having a coffee lol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> He was actually with his wife and son having a coffee lol.


Vince...I've changed my mind...don't worry about the communist hat...I'd rather have a micro pig...with a superman coat please...will you be able to get it through customs...if Kaylz wants one too...remember I asked first


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie I don't want a micro pig, I'm fine with the hat, doubt @Vince_UK will stick to his word and get me it though  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie I don't want a micro pig, I'm fine with the hat, doubt @Vince_UK will stick to his word and get me it though  xx


K...stop that now...you're onto a winner...we all heard him  promise you one...now don't upset him...or I may not get my pig


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> K...stop that now...you're onto a winner...we all heard him  promise you one...now don't upset him...or I may not get my pig


Yes he did, so he best stick to it! lol, could just see you walking around with Harry and a micro pig  got any names planned? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yes he did, so he best stick to it! lol, could just see you walking around with Harry and a micro pig  got any names planned? xx


Yes...may seem a little perverse K...will call it 'Hamlet'...now...more coffee...then some work to do here.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> He was actually with his wife and son having a coffee lol.



I’ve been reading about property prices in Shanghai Vince which are pretty horrendous. Even looking up at those huge apartment blocks, it’s amazing to imagine they are prime real estate but I can imagine any ‘personal space’ and a view over there comes at an incredibly high cost.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’ve been reading about property prices in Shanghai Vince which are pretty horrendous. Even looking up at those huge apartment blocks, it’s amazing to imagine they are prime real estate but I can imagine any ‘personal space’ and a view over there comes at an incredibly high cost.


Enormous prices Amigo and staggering. Without wanting to sound brash, I bought this place in 2013,  151sq/m and paid 10,000rmb per sq/m.
Now, 5 years later and because of it's location adjacent to the new HongQiao Buisness District, I can get without trying up to 80,000+rmb persq/m. Villlas and apartments in exclusive locations mindblowing numbers.
I am actually considering that and moving closer to the factory in Kunshan but that would be early next year. Shanghai prices in everything are just rocketing.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Enormous prices Amigo and staggering. Without wanting to sound brash, I bought this place in 2013,  151sq/m and paid 10,000rmb per sq/m.
> Now, 5 years later and because of it's location adjacent to the new HongQiao Buisness District, I can get without trying up to 80,000+rmb persq/m. Villlas and apartments in exclusive locations mindblowing numbers.
> I am actually considering that and moving closer to the factory in Kunshan but that would be early next year. Shanghai prices in everything are just rocketing.



Wow, I’ve just done the calculations. That’s mega bucks Vince!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday I burnt our bedding.  I put it all in the washing machine but forgot to check the settings & it didn't wash them, just tumble dried them for 1hr 40mins!


Ooooooops an expensive mistake Mark! ~ how was the tumble dryer ~ burnt out too? A good excuse to replenish your duvet cover with matching pillow cases and sheets! Nice one Mark!


----------



## Davein

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday I burnt our bedding.  I put it all in the washing machine but forgot to check the settings & it didn't wash them, just tumble dried them for 1hr 40mins!


Looking on the bright side Mark, it probably destroyed all the bed bugs they tell us inhabit our bedding


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday I burnt our bedding.  I put it all in the washing machine but forgot to check the settings & it didn't wash them, just tumble dried them for 1hr 40mins!


Markyp...what a 'wally'...distracted?...with what I wonder?


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Wow, I’ve just done the calculations. That’s mega bucks Vince!


Unbelievable Amigo, it is not unusual here to pay over 50Mrmb for an apartment.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Probably on their way to do a little poaching lol


Haha not at all, there is actually a couple that visit the caravan site every year that have a ferret on a lead, and another couple that visit that takes their cat for a walk on a lead, mines wouldn't stand for that! haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I assume from the fact your on here sounding rather relaxed that thankfully nothing but the bedding was effected?! xx


Just the bedding, thankfully.  Had to dig out the 'emergency bedding' last night.  Trying to wash the burnt bedding now to see if they can be saved.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Just the bedding, thankfully.  Had to dig out the 'emergency bedding' last night.  Trying to wash the burnt bedding now to see if they can be saved.


You sure its washing this time?  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

wirralass said:


> Ooooooops an expensive mistake Mark! ~ how was the tumble dryer ~ burnt out too? A good excuse to replenish your duvet cover with matching pillow cases and sheets! Nice one Mark!


I think the tumble function is ok.  We never seem to have matching bedding.  Just grab what ever falls out of the airing cupboard first.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> You sure its washing this time?  xx


Yes, definitely!  There is water involved.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes, definitely!  There is water involved.


 sorry had to make sure  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Apart from trying to repair burning bedding, I have been sanding & oiling the kitchen worktops.  Should be done every 6 months but haven't done it for 4 years!  That also means the kitchen is out of bounds for cooking tonight, so will go out & get a chicken kebab.


----------



## Kaylz

Well I've just been for a quick shower, don't usually bother blow drying my hair as its that short anyway, haven't done it since the last cut I had, wont be doing it again either as turns out the wee bit at the side at the back doesn't take too kindly to it! lol, not done much else today really, and the good news is that's the whole dinner set washed and put away, didn't take too kindly to the clattering of the 5 plates being put away at 6:30am though! xx


----------



## grovesy

Been to buy some multi purpose compost to transplant my numerous seedlings soon.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I am so busy today!  Cleaned out chicken coop & found an egg where there shouldn't be one, so no idea how long that was there.  We are getting more eggs now, but it looks like our newest chickens (or The Fantastic Four as I call them) don't know where to lay.  Got some scrumpy cider chilling in the fridge.  Looking forward to a nice drop of that later.  It's a strong one so hopefully that will counter act the sugar content.


----------



## eggyg

Went to cinema with three eldest grandchildren 2 x 11, 1 x 5, Mr Eggy and youngest daughter, age 25! We saw Peter Rabbit, it was excellent, really entertaining for all ages and of course set in my own beautiful county. We had snacks and drinks and along with the  discounted cinema tickets ( subscribe to Kids Pass 40% off cinema tickets) it came to £83! It’s not cheap being a grandparent! Kids staying for three nights, no reason except it’s school hols and they can! We joke that the two youngest are having a city break as they live in the back of beyond on a farm! Got lots, of cheaper, activities planned, just need rain to stop. Having Aldi’s best Aberdeen Angus burgers for tea, with cheese slices and oven chips. Yummy!


----------



## Davein

eggyg said:


> Went to cinema with three eldest grandchildren 2 x 11, 1 x 5, Mr Eggy and youngest daughter, age 25! We saw Peter Rabbit, it was excellent, really entertaining for all ages and of course set in my own beautiful county. We had snacks and drinks and along with the  discounted cinema tickets ( subscribe to Kids Pass 40% off cinema tickets) it came to £83! It’s not cheap being a grandparent! Kids staying for three nights, no reason except it’s school hols and they can! We joke that the two youngest are having a city break as they live in the back of beyond on a farm! Got lots, of cheaper, activities planned, just need rain to stop. Having Aldi’s best Aberdeen Angus burgers for tea, with cheese slices and oven chips. Yummy!


I can tell eggyg you don't deal with the meerkats 2 for 1 cinema tickets then?


----------



## eggyg

No, I would need three cars with separate insurance and schools to be closed on a Tuesday and Wednesday!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Aldi’s best Aberdeen Angus burgers


If you don't mind me asking eggy, whats the nutrition like for these? xx


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> If you don't mind me asking eggy, whats the nutrition like for these? xx


The things I do for you @Kaylz! Ratched  in the bin for this, luckily I had just emptied it! They are fresh and come in this size for a pack of four and also pack of two weight 340grms same nutritional values. I am not a massive burger lover and wouldn’t touch a Birds Eye frozen burger with a barge pole but these are lovely and not too expensive. Had Aldi’s sliced smoked cheese on top. The Aldi burger buns, if you choose to accept the challenge, are 25 grams of carbs each. I cook mine in the oven for about 15 minutes after sealing them in a hot frying pan.


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg you shouldn't have gone in the bin for it! (should it not go in the recycling anyway? lol) but thank you I appreciate it! So thank you, I will see if my closest Aldi has them, the cheese sounds lovely too! Never been a fan of burger buns though  haha xx


----------



## Flo15

Went for a lovely long walk with my dog, not many other people or dogs about which I love. Hubby now filing my feet for me


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> You sure its washing this time?  xx


Really on the ball lately K lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> K...stop that now...you're onto a winner...we all heard him  promise you one...now don't upset him...or I may not get my pig


@Kaylz @Bubbsie 
Now Ladies, I need to know he size of your heads so that I can ensure I get the correct sizes.
Small, Medium, Large, XL Extra Large.
You can pm me with your size if you are to embarrassed to post it here. I am sure everyone will understand


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Apart from trying to repair burning bedding, I have been sanding & oiling the kitchen worktops.  Should be done every 6 months but haven't done it for 4 years!  That also means the kitchen is out of bounds for cooking tonight, so will go out & get a chicken kebab.


Urghhhhhhhhhhhh...have to do exactly the same here Mark...I did start it before Christmas...didn't finish it...they look fantastic when they're done but are bloody hard work.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz @Bubbsie
> Now Ladies, I need to know he size of your heads so that I can ensure I get the correct sizes.
> Small, Medium, Large, XL Extra Large.
> You can pm me with your size if you are to embarrassed to post it here. I am sure everyone will understand


OOh Vince I've changed my mind...opting for the micro pig now with the Superman outfit...in petite...thank you so much.


----------



## Bubbsie

To my shame watching a classic film (yes this time of the morning)...Freedom Radio...a German Doctor disillusioned with Nazi propaganda runs a secret radio station condemning them...odd... all the Nazis seem to be cockneys or 'terribly British'.


----------



## Kaylz

Not done much yet, was wanting to pop to the shops this afternoon but Bruce is wanting to stay in  sitting watching Frasier just now (its one of our fave programmes!) with a coffee before getting things sorted for dinner, will get the mince done this afternoon, finish the shopping list for my granddad tomorrow, emailed a few companies about nutrition, obviously don't expect an answer today haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm slowly putting the kitchen back together after oiling the worktops.  I polish everything before putting it back in place.  That includes the kettle, toaster, microwave & even the butter dish.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm slowly putting the kitchen back together after oiling the worktops.  I polish everything before putting it back in place.  That includes the kettle, toaster, microwave & even the butter dish.


I wish my mum would clean the toaster! I haven't been able to have toast for months!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm slowly putting the kitchen back together after oiling the worktops.  I polish everything before putting it back in place.  That includes the kettle, toaster, microwave & even the butter dish.


Still haven't done mine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Phew...a two mile walk with Harry...driving rain...it has it's benefits...at least I didn't have to comb my  hair or scrape yesterdays mascara off.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm slowly putting the kitchen back together after oiling the worktops.  I polish everything before putting it back in place.  That includes the kettle, toaster, microwave & even the butter dish.


You polish the butter dish?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I wish my mum would clean the toaster! I haven't been able to have toast for months!!  xx


Kaylz...are you allergic to breadcrumbs?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...are you allergic to breadcrumbs?


Different bread, may sound ridiculous to all of you but I'm not willing to have my wholemeal contaminated with white bread, anyone can think what they like about it, I'm not bothered, I admit I'm a freak so......  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Different bread, may sound ridiculous to all of you but I'm not willing to have my wholemeal contaminated with white bread, anyone can think what they like about it, I'm not bothered, I admit I'm a freak so......  xx


Kaylz... my point was that you could clean the toaster yourself


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz... my point was that you could clean the toaster yourself


I have but I got fed up of having to do it every time, just think other folk could have a bit more consideration and wipe up behind themselves as I do everything else such as the dishes and that xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> You polish the butter dish?


Oh, of course!  Need a nice shiny butter dish.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I have but I got fed up of having to do it every time, just think other folk could have a bit more consideration and wipe up behind themselves as I do everything else such as the dishes and that xx


Buy your own toaster.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Buy your own toaster.


Errm no, I already bought the kettle and everything and there's no room for a second toaster anyway xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Errm no, I already bought the kettle and everything and there's no room for a second toaster anyway xx


Sometimes life is challenging.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Sometimes life is challenging.


I've paid for enough stuff in the house without even a thanks, I always put others first before buying myself anything, that's why I've gone without so much of my adult life, well no more as I DESERVE the things I need/want, I'm not trying to be mean but others don't put me first, never have done, my granddad was the provider of most of my things as a child, so its time for me to concentrate on myself rather than anyone else xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Yay...just taken delivery of my baking supplies...ground linseed...Erythritol...still waiting for the soya flour.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yay...just taken delivery of my baking supplies...ground linseed...Erythritol...still waiting for the soya flour.


What site have you found best to use for these kind of supplies? Looking at recipes just now xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well just done the mince with my sprouts and mushrooms, all set just to heat on the cooker in an hour, looking at recipes at the moment, also must get onto the hunt for a nice pair of fold over cuff high tops, don't suppose any of you guys know the best place to search for  these? haha xx


----------



## eggyg

Up early again, restless legs AGAIN! Grrr!!! Cooked full English when the tribe arose. Much appreciated except by youngest age 5. Just wanted cereal, sat at table after brekkie when she announced she would have a cooked breakfast TOMORROW! Don’t think so pet! Made mackerel pate for lunch which we had with crackers, boiled a ham to make pea and ham soup, do that tomorrow, took kids for a walk via a park. Out for about one and a half hours. Pretty decent day today. Not long been in, made sage and onion stuffing for chicken which is now in oven and prepared veg. Mr Eggy and kids giving Alfie a good clean, Alfie is our 10 year old Alpha Romeo 159, he has been sorely neglected as we only use him when we have the kids, the rest of the time he resides on daughter number one’s farm. Will have tea about 6 then hopefully get a bit of me time! Who am I trying to kid?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> What site have you found best to use for these kind of supplies? Looking at recipes just now xx


I used Amazon...with the prime membership I get free express delivery...only ordered them yesterday...they arrived an hour or so ago.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been painting the stairs today.  Just the front bits, not the top bits.  Needs another coat but still not dry, so will do that tomorrow.  Got an annoying stabbing pain under my ribs at the mo.  I'm sure it's trapped wind.  Eases a bit when I burp but then comes back.  Worse when I sit down.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I used Amazon...with the prime membership I get free express delivery...only ordered them yesterday...they arrived an hour or so ago.


I need some glucomannan.  Will get wifey to order it from Amazon as she has Prime, not me.  Really want to get on & do these tortillas.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I need some glucomannan.  Will get wifey to order it from Amazon as she has Prime, not me.  Really want to get on & do these tortillas.


Doing some now Mark...roasting a chicken with some Cajun seasoning...going to have me some spicy chicken wraps...with some natural yoghurt (ran out of Greek yoghurt) hungry now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I need some glucomannan.  Will get wifey to order it from Amazon as she has Prime, not me.  Really want to get on & do these tortillas.


The prices were good...factored in the free postage with Prime...worked out cheaper than direct from the manufacturers


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Errm no, I already bought the kettle and everything and there's no room for a second toaster anyway xx


Could you use your grill to make toast? Must admit my most recent oven is a double oven and although you can use the top oven as a grill it is such a faff I can't be bothered to grill anything


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> Could you use your grill to make toast? Must admit my most recent oven is a double oven and although you can use the top oven as a grill it is such a faff I can't be bothered to grill anything


takes a bit long to heat up and that's where she keeps her frying pan etc, timing of a toaster is more convenient for me to get my injection done then get the toast in without having too long to wait and ending up hypo xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> takes a bit long to heat up and that's where she keeps her frying pan etc, timing of a toaster is more convenient for me to get my injection done then get the toast in without having too long to wait and ending up hypo xx


Agree toasters are certainly more efficient. Gone are the days when we could toast by an open fire with a toasting fork. It was one of my treats as a small child to sit with my Granddad by the fire and make toast. Strange the little things we remember


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Doing some now Mark...roasting a chicken with some Cajun seasoning...going to have me some spicy chicken wraps...with some natural yoghurt (ran out of Greek yoghurt) hungry now.


Mmmmmm sounds divine!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

kentish maid said:


> Agree toasters are certainly more efficient. Gone are the days when we could toast by an open fire with a toasting fork. It was one of my treats as a small child to sit with my Granddad by the fire and make toast. Strange the little things we remember


I've never had that luxury, the council removed our coal fire in the early 90's when I was little, I have to be able to get things done quickly as if I leave too long between taking my insulin and eating I'll end up low, so wouldn't be able to use the grill, was never keen on it done under the grill anyway, to me it had a different taste!  xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> I've never had that luxury, the council removed our coal fire in the early 90's when I was little, I have to be able to get things done quickly as if I leave too long between taking my insulin and eating I'll end up low, so wouldn't be able to use the grill, was never keen on it done under the grill anyway, to me it had a different taste!  xx


Know what you mean, definitely different


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been hosting mum and dad's 60 the wedding anniversary party. Lost count of the number of cups and teas I did.  Was a bit naughty ate a couple of bits of sandwich and one scone.  Will put a picture f the cake I made for them once I get one sorted


----------



## Bubbsie

Just lost a fight with Harry...he spotted a mini Easter Egg that had rolled under a chest of drawers...we both reached for it...he was stronger & quicker.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Been hosting mum and dad's 60 the wedding anniversary party. Lost count of the number of cups and teas I did.  Was a bit naughty ate a couple of bits of sandwich and one scone.  Will put a picture f the cake I made for them once I get one sorted


Lorraine you worked incredibly hard...made some marvellous cakes (  I've seen your work before ) you're entitled to a sandwich and a scone at the very least...hope you manage to have a slice of the cake too...enjoy it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Lorraine you worked incredibly hard...made some marvellous cakes (  I've seen your work before ) you're entitled to a sandwich and a scone at the very least...hope you manage to have a slice of the cake too...enjoy it.


No cake. Hubby is currently munching his way through some of the leftovers.  Going raptors have to ask how do I add a photo.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> No cake. Hubby is currently munching his way through some of the leftovers.  Going raptors have to ask how do I add a photo.


Next to the post reply 'button'  there is an option to upload a file...select that...then select browse...add whichever picture you choose from your picture library.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Next to the post reply 'button'  there is an option to upload a file...select that...then select browse...add whichever picture you choose from your picture library.


Thanks. Doh. Guess who works in IT lol  picture of the cake I made for mum and dad.  Plus my mum and dad, brother and me.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Thanks. Doh. Guess who works in IT lol  picture of the cake I made for mum and dad.  Plus my mum and dad, brother and me.
> View attachment 7845View attachment 7846


Wow!!!  Hope they and all of you had a fantastic day!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Thanks. Doh. Guess who works in IT lol  picture of the cake I made for mum and dad.  Plus my mum and dad, brother and me.
> View attachment 7845View attachment 7846


Wow Lorraine that's some cake...and you look so different in the picture...aah...what a great celebration 60 years...fabulous achievement.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Wow!!!  Hope they and all of you had a fantastic day!!  xx


We did thank you. Mum and dad's house now looks like a florist.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Wow Lorraine that's some cake...and you look so different in the picture...aah...what a great celebration 60 years...fabulous achievement.


Think I am a couple of stone lighter now, plus no make up on in the profile picture.


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> Thanks. Doh. Guess who works in IT lol  picture of the cake I made for mum and dad.  Plus my mum and dad, brother and me.
> View attachment 7845View attachment 7846



What a fabulous cake Lorraine. I admire your talent...and what a lovely photo. You look years younger than your avatar photo so get it changed lady!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> What a fabulous cake Lorraine. I admire your talent...and what a lovely photo. You look years younger than your avatar photo so get it changed lady!


Thank you


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Think I am a couple of stone lighter now, plus no make up on in the profile picture.


Its a lovely photograph Lorraine ....I bet they are/were very proud of you...ooh...I could so do with a slice  of that cake with a cuppa of builders.


----------



## Kaylz

Well I'm done for the day, eyes are dry and stinging again , been a nice day weather wise, haven't had the heating on at all today and been sitting without a long sleeved top on since just after 2!  lol, granddad back earlier with the shopping earlier tomorrow so's I can get my omelette made for tea, then I'll need to find out what time he's coming down in the afternoon for his shower, might get to pop up the street to Farmfoods depending on his plans!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> with a cuppa of builders


Did you see the headline about a builders tea? Apparently no good for folk and causes pitted teeth etc, didn't click on it to read the whole story mind, next they'll come up with plain water is bad for your health  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Its a lovely photograph Lorraine ....I bet they are/were very proud of you...ooh...I could so do with a slice  of that cake with a cuppa of builders.


I wish I could get some to you. I have loads of cake and scones left. Plus mum and dad have best part of the two their cake left to much their way through lol


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Did you see the headline about a builders tea? Apparently no good for folk and causes pitted teeth etc, didn't click on it to read the whole story mind, next they'll come up with plain water is bad for your health  xx



I thought the ‘cuppa of builders’ was the collective name for some fit building workers not stewed tea!


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> I wish I could get some to you. I have loads of cake and scones left. Plus mum and dad have best part of the two their cake left to much their way through lol


So do I Lorraine


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I thought the ‘cuppa of builders’ was the collective name for some fit building workers not stewed tea!


Amigo...collective nouns aside...I said a cuppa builders...not a couple of builders...although if Lorraine has a  couple of 'fit builders' she knows.


----------



## Bubbsie

I've done sod all I planned to do today...apart from watch some classic films...chat with friends on the phone...post here & elsewhere...managed to get Harry out for a walk thankfully...then reverted to ' light entertainment ' for the rest if the day...getting lazy...must  address that tomorrow...paperwork first thing in the morning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> You polish the butter dish?


It will be Georgian Silver no doubt and deserves the very best of care.


----------



## Vince_UK

Grannylorraine said:


> Thanks. Doh. Guess who works in IT lol  picture of the cake I made for mum and dad.  Plus my mum and dad, brother and me.
> View attachment 7845View attachment 7846


Vince is in LLLLUUUUUUUUUVVVVVVVV!!!!!!
Look wonderful Lorraine.
Such skill.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Did you see the headline about a builders tea? Apparently no good for folk and causes pitted teeth etc, didn't click on it to read the whole story mind, next they'll come up with plain water is bad for your health  xx


Here it is lol 
We have to buy and have bottled water delivered, the piped stuff is likely to dissolve your insides.


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> Thanks. Doh. Guess who works in IT lol  picture of the cake I made for mum and dad.  Plus my mum and dad, brother and me.
> View attachment 7845View attachment 7846


Your cake is amazing Lorraine. You obviously put a lot of thought and loving care into making such a beautiful cake for your parents 60th Wedding Anniversary.  I appreciate the time and effort it would have taken you to make, so I give you every credit for achieving such a wonderful piece of art. Well done, you are very clever..... I rather fancy a slice or two tho and I agree with @Amigo re: your photo ~ it would do you a service to change it


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I thought the ‘cuppa of builders’ was the collective name for some fit building workers not stewed tea!


Awww Amigo you have given me a good laugh this morning already!  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo...collective nouns aside...I said a cuppa builders...not a couple of builders...although if Lorraine has a  couple of 'fit builders' she knows.


I do actually, but one of them is the father of my granddaughter, my daughter certainly picked well, and a couple of his colleagues are fit as well.


----------



## Grannylorraine

wirralass said:


> Your cake is amazing Lorraine. You obviously put a lot of thought and loving care into making such a beautiful cake for your parents 60th Wedding Anniversary.  I appreciate the time and effort it would have taken you to make, so I give you every credit for achieving such a wonderful piece of art. Well done, you are very clever..... I rather fancy a slice or two tho and I agree with @Amigo re: your photo ~ it would do you a service to change it


As well as the replica of their wedding cake, I made 48 portions of chocolate mousse cake, 48 mini Victoria sponges, 48 portions of lemon drizzle cake, and 60 scones.  So all in all quite a busy weekend for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

On this miserable wet day, I will be finishing painting the stairs (hopefully just one more coat is needed), clean the cooker hob & wash the kitchen floor.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> On this miserable wet day, I will be finishing painting the stairs (hopefully just one more coat is needed), clean the cooker hob & wash the kitchen floor.


You mean you didn't polish the floor & the hob when you polished the butter dish?...tut tut Markyp


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> As well as the replica of their wedding cake, I made 48 portions of chocolate mousse cake, 48 mini Victoria sponges, 48 portions of lemon drizzle cake, and 60 scones.  So all in all quite a busy weekend for me.


Lorraine ...you're torturing me now...whereabouts are you?...just wondering is all.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> You mean you didn't polish the floor & the hob when you polished the butter dish?...tut tut Markyp


haha I was thinking exactly the same!!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> You mean you didn't polish the floor & the hob when you polished the butter dish?...tut tut Markyp


Of course I didn't.  I'm not totally barmy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Of course I didn't.  I'm not totally barmy.


True...just hung over?


----------



## Vince_UK

Look what Vince literally stumbled over this afternoon 
Yes it is Clover

 corrected the typo before a certain young lady draws my attention to it.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Look what Vince litereally stumbled over this afternoon
> Yes it is Clover
> 
> View attachment 7853


Oh you lucky devil you! I've never come across a 4 leaf clover!
Are you going to press it and keep it? xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Oh you lucky devil you! I've never come across a 4 leaf clover!
> Are you going to press it and keep it? xx


It is in my wallet one of the safest places on earth lol


----------



## Bubbsie

About to 'bite the bullet' ...drag myself off upstairs to the study & start my paperwork...no paperwork...no invoices...no money...latersssssssssssssss.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Look what Vince literally stumbled over this afternoon
> Yes it is Clover
> 
> corrected the typo before a certain young lady draws my attention to it.
> 
> View attachment 7853


Vince...do you have those nails manicured?...very neat & tidy.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...do you have those nails manicured?...very neat & tidy.


Secret


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...do you have those nails manicured?...very neat & tidy.


Reading this made me go back to the pic to have a look!! haha xx


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Lorraine ...you're torturing me now...whereabouts are you?...just wondering is all.



Lorraine, it’s not just the cakes Bubbsie’s after, it was all that talk of fit builders!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Lorraine, it’s not just the cakes Bubbsie’s after, it was all that talk of fit builders!


How dare you Amigo...that's the last time I share confidential information with you...actually I'd be far happier with a builder who could/would finish the job for the price quoted...on time & didn't make the deep breath sighhhhhh when discussing my budget...or the lack of it...did not continually adjust their underwear (too much d'ya think) while drinking the tenth cup of tea I'd made them...had so many here in Money Pit Cottage over the last five years...I could write a book on them...now I have a relatively good team to call on (when I can scrape some more money together)...it takes a while to get there though.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Secret


They are Vince...very impressive...certainly a lot neater than my poor old digits.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> They are Vince...very impressive...certainly a lot neater than my poor old digits.



Shouldn't spend so much time on construction sites should you chasing builders


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Shouldn't spend so much time on construction sites should you chasing builders


Vincey I havent had much choice I'm afraid...my home 'Money Pit' Cottage was (still is on occasion) a construction site...it has been for several years...wondering if you could send Yang over...as an incentive Churchill (the house cat) could sit on his laptop just like Miss Mao...or even Harry could (as long as he does not need to use it)...so he'd feel right at home here.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vincey I havent had much choice I'm afraid...my home 'Money Pit' Cottage was (still is on occasion) a construction site...it has been for several years...wondering if you could send Yang over...as an incentive Churchill (the house cat) could sit on his laptop just like Miss Mao...or even Harry could (as long as he does not need to use it)...so he'd feel right at home here.


If you ever want it  finished he is definitely NOT the right guy


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> If you ever want it  finished he is definitely NOT the right guy


Okay...then a couple of the factory construction boys then...just for a month or so...thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> If you ever want it  finished he is definitely NOT the right guy


Well what does he do apart from cat sitting with his laptop.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Well what does he do apart from cat sitting with his laptop.


eCommerce responsible for Sales and Marketing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Can't believe I posted this in the wrong thread (again) must be aging faster than I thought...here we go for the second time...quick before @Kaylz  spots it...attemtping to navigate my way around a new laptop...my old one was/is falling to pieces...the keyboard was a nightmare...the spacebar was knackered...it took some effort to type with it...problem is I was so used to it...finding this brand spanking new all 'singing & dancing' keyboard far more troublesome...hopefuly that's a transient issue...and I'll get to grips with it soon.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I've given the steps their second coat of paint, but they will need another coat.  Now want to get some stickers to go on the steps.  Saw these & think they would look well cool.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cat-Viny...rentrq:aa7559211620a860f571921bfffa2ea1|iid:1


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I've given the steps their second coat of paint, but they will need another coat.  Now want to get some stickers to go on the steps.  Saw these & think they would look well cool.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cat-Vinyl-Sticker-Decal-Wine-Glass-Wall-Bottle-Window-Silhouette/332607198121?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=50980&meid=4f79f9d1b5094a199f96ebe30e8e7c03&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=173221771870&itm=332607198121&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9b70cc8c-3bf4-11e8-b106-74dbd1807ccc|parentrq:aa7559211620a860f571921bfffa2ea1|iid:1


Mark why?...you don't need those...just get the cats to sit on the steps...it's not like you haven't got enough?...save you some money...aesthetically better...can't beat the real thing


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Mark why?...you don't need those...just get the cats to sit on the steps...it's not like you haven't got enough?...save you some money...aesthetically better...can't beat the real thing


On Christmas day, I tripped over a cat on the stairs and smashed my hand against a door frame.  It still hurts a bit now.  That's why I don't want real cats on the stairs.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> On Christmas day, I tripped over a cat on the stairs and smashed my hand against a door frame.  It still hurts a bit now.  That's why I don't want real cats on the stairs.


OUCH...Mark you know as well as I do whether you want them there or not...they'll go exactly where they want to...irrespective of our wishes


----------



## Bubbsie

No paperwork done yet!...raining all day...a perfect day for baking...so I made this... a low carb bread which works out to approximately 5.5 carbs per slice...recipe courtesy of @Marsbartoastie ...just had some...still warm with some butter....


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> No paperwork done yet!...raining all day...a perfect day for baking...so I made this... a low carb bread which works out to approximately 5.5 carbs per slice...recipe courtesy of @Marsbartoastie ...just had some...still warm with some butter....
> 
> View attachment 7855 View attachment 7856



I’ve got that same pot Bubbsie. Weighs a ton! 

Bread looks nice


----------



## Mark Parrott

I was admiring how clean the hob was.  Nice loaf too.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I’ve got that same pot Bubbsie. Weighs a ton!
> 
> Bread looks nice


Blimey Amigo nothing wrong with your eyesight you're like hawk eye...had that pot & several others for so many years...bought them in France decades ago... much cheaper there & you could still buy the Cousances brand...the fore runner of Le Creuset...IMHO so much better ...now...never mind the pots...what about my bread!!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I was admiring how clean the hob was.  Nice loaf too.


I polished it Mark...I was inspired by your post yesterday...the bread tastes so good...warm ....just spread with butter...hmmn hmmn hmmn.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Amigo nothing wrong with your eyesight you're like hawk eye...had that pot & several others for so many years...bought them in France decades ago... much cheaper there & you could still buy the Cousances brand...the fore runner of Le Creuset...IMHO so much better ...now...never mind the pots...what about my bread!!!!



Hawk eye? It must be the cataracts Bubbsie! Lol 

Like I said, the bread looks nice. Especially warm with plenty of butter


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Hawk eye? It must be the cataracts Bubbsie! Lol
> 
> Like I said, the bread looks nice. Especially warm with plenty of butter


Just had some with good Cheddar...it tasted wonderful & at just over 5gms carbs practically guilt free.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Just had some with good Cheddar...it tasted wonderful & at just over 5gms carbs practically guilt free.



My halo has dropped today. I had fish, chips and mushy peas on my travels. Just tested (admittedly nearly 3hrs post feed) and I was 6.8. No doubt it will catch me later.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> My halo has dropped today. I had fish, chips and mushy peas on my travels. Just tested (admittedly nearly 3hrs post feed) and I was 6.8. No doubt it will catch me later.


OOh...I'd give a 6.8 for Fish & Chips with mushy peas...can almost taste it.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> OOh...I'd give a 6.8 for Fish & Chips with mushy peas...can almost taste it.



I can manage fish and chips better than 2 slices of white bread in terms of bg’s (and a lot tastier once in a while)


----------



## Kaylz

Ohhh @Bubbsie that loaf looks very tasty! , ever done a walnut or pecan bread? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Ohhh @Bubbsie that loaf looks very tasty! , ever done a walnut or pecan bread? xx


I did make pecan scones last week...planning to get me a batch of recipes then have a day where I just do a full days baking...fill the freezer up.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I did make pecan scones last week...planning to get me a batch of recipes then have a day where I just do a full days baking...fill the freezer up.


Would you happen to have the recipe available to share? I do love pecans!  xx


----------



## SB2015

Did a rather wet walk today from Teignmouth to Starcross, to fill in a gap we had on the SW coastal path map.  Started out in the dry but we were drenched by the time we got back.  Still glad to have got out.  My Libre showed a lovely line in range all day, then when I got back to the car I shot up, probably due to the panicky wurthers along the last bit when I dropped to 4.5.


----------



## Lanny

Downloaded my preorder purchase of The Last Jedi from iTunes & watched. It was not as good as the last film, The Force Awakens, as it was basically one long near sucide mission with very little hope & a few surivors at the end: very similar to Rogue One! I hardly ever see films at the cinema anymore. It’s very expensive as my nearest one is 10 miles away. I don’t drive or own a car so, have to take taxis there & back as buses here don’t  run that late: trains do but, train station is too far away from my home & the cinema at the next town. It can cost £40-50 depending on if I have snacks etc.


----------



## Kaylz

Well got my omelette made this morning, heated it for 50 seconds at tea time and it was spot on! , weighed the stuff for lunch while I was in the kitchen doing the omelette, came back here and had missed SO much going on on this thread! haha, didn't get up the street as my granddad was in and out from here to his place like goodness knows what and of course there wasn't a set of keys , appointment in the next town tomorrow afternoon but as MIL is still on holiday I'm getting a lift through so that's fine and saves a fiver  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Would you happen to have the recipe available to share? I do love pecans!  xx


Kaylz I have a feeling it's on here already...here it is just substitute the walnuts for pecans:

GROUND ALMOND & WALNUT SCONES
10 Servings
Per 51g Serving
252 kcal
3g Carbohydrate
4g Fibre
23g Saturated fat
50mg Sodium
Ingredients
250g Ground almonds
2 Teaspoons baking powder
100g Walnut OR pecan pieces
50g Butter
1 Egg (Beaten)
50g Sweetener - Stevia; Truvia; Xylitol or Erythritol
Pinch salt
Method
1. Mix the dry ingredients
2. Melt the butter and add to dry ingredients
3. Add sufficient beaten egg until a dough is formed
4. Portion into 10 scones
5. Place on a baking tray and cook in moderately hot oven (180°C) for approximately 20 minut
NB. The recipe can be adapted by adding a small amount of cocoa powder to make chocolate scones

Good luck


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> No paperwork done yet!...raining all day...a perfect day for baking...so I made this... a low carb bread which works out to approximately 5.5 carbs per slice...recipe courtesy of @Marsbartoastie ...just had some...still warm with some butter....
> 
> View attachment 7855 View attachment 7856


I will pm you my address for inclusion in this ever elusive food parcel. I think 6 loaves will be enough for now


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I’ve got that same pot Bubbsie. Weighs a ton!
> 
> Bread looks nice


I bought one years ago full of good intentions, brown one Le Thingy. I couldn't lift the ruddy thing lol hence never been used still in one of the cupboads.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> My halo has dropped today. I had fish, chips and mushy peas on my travels. Just tested (admittedly nearly 3hrs post feed) and I was 6.8. No doubt it will catch me later.


I would settle for that


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I bought one years ago full of good intentions, brown one Le Thingy. I couldn't lift the ruddy thing lol hence never been used still in one of the cupboads.


Philistine...Le Creuset!!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Philistine...Le Creuset!!!


Well all I know it is Le something or other and it weighs 2 ton and it is in a cupboard and it is brown.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well all I know it is Le something or other and it weighs 2 ton and it is in a cupboard and it is brown.


Cast Iron pots Vince...that's why they weigh a ton.


----------



## Bubbsie

More coffee...then another episode of 'The Good Wife'  on Amazon Prime before organising my day.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> More coffee...then another episode of 'The Good Wife'  on Amazon Prime before organising my day.


More coffee for me too, that is a good idea. Then a stretch before my Pilates class or I won't be able to move at all. Creak creak, need some oil in my joints.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> More coffee for me too, that is a good idea. Then a stretch before my Pilates class or I won't be able to move at all. Creak creak, need some oil in my joints.


Still raining & cloudy here NJ...need something to get me motivated this morning...so more coffee it is...then another episode of G/W...have to sort out the house...visitors on Thursday...do not want them to realise I live with clutter & chaos!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Still raining & cloudy here NJ...need something to get me motivated this morning...so more coffee it is...then another episode of G/W...have to sort out the house...visitors on Thursday...do not want them to realise I live with clutter & chaos!


Are clutter and chaos names of your new pets?


----------



## mikeyB

I woke at 8.00 to the smell of baking bread. Whole meal seeded. Ready at 8.20, thanks to Panasonic. Last night I put a mix of dried pulses and barley to soak. This morning I’ll make some chicken stock, then bring it all together for a Scotch Broth style soup for lunch. 

Serving at 1.00 pm, all welcome


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Still raining & cloudy here NJ...need something to get me motivated this morning...so more coffee it is...then another episode of G/W...have to sort out the house...visitors on Thursday...do not want them to realise I live with clutter & chaos!


I panic when we have visitors.  Our house always looks in a complete state.  So much stuff but nowhere to put it.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Are clutter and chaos names of your new pets?


No NJ...that's the state of my home...particularly the kitchen...after my bread making session yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I panic when we have visitors.  Our house always looks in a complete state.  So much stuff but nowhere to put it.


I'm not panicking at all Mark...least not yet...I'll leave that to shortly before their arrival...when it's obvious the 'game is up' ...and I'm exposed as a slovenly housekeeper.


----------



## Kaylz

Well I've had a few coffee's, cooked the chicken for the cats, ours in the fridge marinating in a bag with chilli infused oil, got stuff sorted for my dinner, dressed, combed the small amount of hai0r I have lol, gonna chill with a bit of This Morning before feeding the cat then myself, getting picked up by MIL at 1:35, hopefully back for afternoon coffee  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Well I've had a few coffee's, cooked the chicken for the cats, ours in the fridge marinating in a bag with chilli infused oil, got stuff sorted for my dinner, dressed, combed the small amount of hai0r I have lol, gonna chill with a bit of This Morning before feeding the cat then myself, getting picked up by MIL at 1:35, hopefully back for afternoon coffee  xx


Pray if I may be so bold as to enquire what "hai0r" is please?


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Pray if I may be so bold as to enquire what "hai0r" is please?


Sorry notifications popping up in both bottom corners of the screen, granddad came in with the shopping, got a tad distracted xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Pray if I may be so bold as to enquire what "hai0r" is please?



Getting your own back there Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Getting your own back there Vince!



As if I would Amigo


----------



## Vince_UK

I am not gloating but


----------



## Kaylz

Well @Vince_UK aint you a lucky chap, must be that clover you stumbled across yesterday working its magic lol xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I am not gloating but
> 
> View attachment 7869



Ooo...all that ‘unhealthy air quality for sensitive groups’. What a treat Vince!  It would finish me off I reckon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Ooo...all that ‘unhealthy air quality for sensitive groups’. What a treat Vince!  It would finish me off I reckon.


Definitely not good for you Amigo. The UK clean air is precious, we do have many things to be thankful for back home and clean air is one of them together with the welfare state.
The air this morning was gray like fog. When the temps rise the pollution level increases especially if no wind.
I will escape back to Newcastle at the end of May for a couple of months before the really fierce weather starts. I just cannot handle the heat and the humidity.


----------



## eggyg

Missed yesterday as iPad commandeered by five year old, don’t worry she wasn’t on Facebook just “colouring in”. Anyways yesterday took the little monsters ermm.. darlings to Keswick had a nice stroll down to the lake and had an ice cream, well they did not me. Then we went to our nearest seaside town. The weather was amazing, coats off and everything. Just had stroll along the prom, prom, prom, tiddly Pom, Pom Pom! Sorry got carried away then. Then Mr Eggy was despatched to the chippy, finger pricked, ratched for insulin, oops! Hadn’t brought it, rookie mistake! Never mind, as I learnt from good old DAFNE, fish, chips and mushy peas, a la @Amigo, slow down the whole blood sugar process so figured I would get home and bolus then. Obviously we were a good hour away, so another walk along the prom etc was out of the question. Got home 1 hr 15mins after starting chippy tea, had risen to 9.2 from 5.5. Stabbed myself and hoped for the best. Watched Corrie, Masterchef and caught up with last episode of Marcella, very surprising ending. I have really enjoyed this series and it looks like the next one will be even better, just a small complaint, would it kill her once in a while to put her big light on? It’s so dark and dingy in her house, it’s no wonder she has demons! Went to be bed on a very respectable 5.3. So a good day had by all. They are going home today....yeah!!!!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> My halo has dropped today. I had fish, chips and mushy peas on my travels. Just tested (admittedly nearly 3hrs post feed) and I was 6.8. No doubt it will catch me later.


Me too! Delicious and worth every carb.


----------



## grovesy

Walked to the library to return other half book. Called at shop for milk, and they had raspberries reduced so got them too. 
If weather picks up hope to transplant seedlings. Been dull and dismal here since Sunday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Paperwork done (before you say anything @Kaylz it's not work related)...chicken roasting in the oven...a quick tidy...then a walk to the post office...mail this stuff...home via the park with Harry...even if it is still raining...oh so wish that would stop.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Last coat of paint now done on the stairs.  Wasn't easy as it's so dark outside & low energy light bulbs don't produce good light.  Still, it will have to do.  Hopefully will look good after peeling the masking tape off.  Popping to Aldi in a bit to stock up on food.


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> I am not gloating but


25 degrees when I left the house at 0445 this morning..... Fahrenheit though.....


----------



## Kaylz

Left for my appointment, weather wasn't too bad, met MIL for my lift 2 seconds up the road, 15 minute drive for 2 minute appointment , she stopped and popped into a new clothes shop in the other town, apparently the stuff is 50 years too young for her haha, on the drive home the weather turned absolutely shocking and started chucking it down so she wouldn't let me walk down the brae and dropped me off right outside the house  so alright afternoon apart from being made to feel like my most recent Hba1c of 40 in March was bad!!!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Left for my appointment, weather wasn't too bad, met MIL for my lift 2 seconds up the road, 15 minute drive for 2 minute appointment , she stopped and popped into a new clothes shop in the other town, apparently the stuff is 50 years too young for her haha, on the drive home the weather turned absolutely shocking and started chucking it down so she wouldn't let me walk down the brae and dropped me off right outside the house  so alright afternoon apart from being made to feel like my most recent Hba1c of 40 in March was bad!!!  xx



I’ve not heard the expression ‘brae’ since I last read the Broons!  Loved the Broons annuals at Christmas

Well it shows you can up those carbs and calories quite safely Kaylz. Little steps...


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I’ve not heard the expression ‘brae’ since I last read the Broons!  Loved the Broons annuals at Christmas
> 
> Well it shows you can up those carbs and calories quite safely Kaylz. Little steps...


This may sound like a really stupid question but what word do English folk use for a brae? That is sincerely a genuine question

Its the fact I was made to feel bad by another diabetic as to them 40 was far too high as their last one was 30 xx


----------



## Contused

Brae = Hill


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> This may sound like a really stupid question but what word do English folk use for a brae? That is sincerely a genuine question
> 
> Its the fact I was made to feel bad by another diabetic as to them 40 was far too high as their last one was 30 xx



Was this person a type 1 Kaylz?  It’s a level most non diabetics aspire to but would presumably make the doctor of a type 1 very nervous! I’ve have asked them why they were there wasting the doctor’s time if they were type 2’s. Pfft!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Was this person a type 1 Kaylz?  It’s a level most non diabetics aspire to but would presumably make the doctor of a type 1 very nervous! I’ve have asked them why they were there wasting the doctor’s time if they were type 2’s. Pfft!


No they are a type 2 on metformin, made me feel like utter cr*p, the consultant agrees that even 40 is a bit tight as an insulin dependant but this type 2 doesn't seem to understand that there are big differences xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> No they are a type 2 on metformin, made me feel like utter cr*p, the consultant agrees that even 40 is a bit tight as an insulin dependant but this type 2 doesn't seem to understand that there are big differences xx



They can only make you feel like utter cr*p if you allow them too Kaylz. You should have said, ‘so you’re a plastic diabetic then are you?’ Amazes me that anyone is on Metformin with a Hba1c of 30!


----------



## Davein

Amigo said:


> They can only make you feel like utter cr*p if you allow them too Kaylz. You should have said, ‘so you’re a plastic diabetic then are you?’ Amazes me that anyone is on Metformin with a Hba1c of 30![/QUOTE
> Naughty Amigo, calling my kindred folk plastic


----------



## eggyg

The grandkids have left the building! Mr Eggy is unfurling the flag as we speak, I am doing my best to bash out my cushions so they actually look like cushions again and not just a pile of lumpy squares. Why can’t children just sit nicely on the sofa whilst they are on their iPads or watching films? Answers on a postcard please! Camera Club tonight  ( for Mr Eggy) so I will just read or catch up on some telly. I have actually lit my coal fire as today has been the polar opposite to yesterday and it’s been rather chilly and wet.


----------



## Davein

Kaylz said:


> No they are a type 2 on metformin, made me feel like utter cr*p, the consultant agrees that even 40 is a bit tight as an insulin dependant but this type 2 doesn't seem to understand that there are big differences xx


Kaylz,  never believe bull like that unless they can actually show you in writing that they actually tested at 30, especially if it sounds too good to be true


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Left for my appointment, weather wasn't too bad, met MIL for my lift 2 seconds up the road, 15 minute drive for 2 minute appointment , she stopped and popped into a new clothes shop in the other town, apparently the stuff is 50 years too young for her haha, on the drive home the weather turned absolutely shocking and started chucking it down so she wouldn't let me walk down the brae and dropped me off right outside the house  so alright afternoon apart from being made to feel like my most recent Hba1c of 40 in March was bad!!!  xx


Sod em Kaylz...what would they know...stop taking these kind of comments to heart...they can only make you feel bad if you let them...what's important is how you feel about it...come on...chin up!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> No they are a type 2 on metformin, made me feel like utter cr*p, the consultant agrees that even 40 is a bit tight as an insulin dependant but this type 2 doesn't seem to understand that there are big differences xx


Kaylz...doesn't matter what type they were/are...they should mind their own business...just put it out of your mind.


----------



## Kaylz

I have no reason not to believe her! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> The grandkids have left the building! Mr Eggy is unfurling the flag as we speak, I am doing my best to bash out my cushions so they actually look like cushions again and not just a pile of lumpy squares. Why can’t children just sit nicely on the sofa whilst they are on their iPads or watching films? Answers on a postcard please! Camera Club tonight  ( for Mr Eggy) so I will just read or catch up on some telly. I have actually lit my coal fire as today has been the polar opposite to yesterday and it’s been rather chilly and wet.


I love it when the kids arrive for a few days eggyg...the build up to it...the full on entertainment...the laughing... charging around...I also love it after a few days when they go...does that sound awful...I need time to recover


----------



## Kaylz

Well now currently getting very frustrated while looking for a pair of high tops, everything going if you've got anything up to a size 5! Curse my size 8's!!!!!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I have no reason not to believe her! xx


Kaylz...let it go...you don't know them...their not important in grand the scheme of things...dismiss their stupid/inane comments...get yourself a cuppy...relax & enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well now currently getting very frustrated while looking for a pair of high tops, everything going if you've got anything up to a size 5! Curse my size 8's!!!!!!  xx


WTF K...you have size 8 feet...really...how tall are you?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> WTF K...you have size 8 feet...really...how tall are you?


Yes I have size 8! I'm only 5ft 5 and a half haha, I look ridiculous in some footwear as they make me look like a clown!! xx


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> I love it when the kids arrive for a few days eggyg...the build up to it...the full on entertainment...the laughing... charging around...I also love it after a few days when they go...does that sound awful...I need time to recover


Definitely doesn’t sound awful, I am exhausted and need at least three days to recover! One for each day they were here. I have three children and I honestly don’t know how I managed it whilst working when I struggle with three grandchildren for three days. Of course I was a lot younger then! Going for a lie down with a wet flannel now. The cleanup operation will start tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Definitely doesn’t sound awful, I am exhausted and need at least three days to recover! One for each day they were here. I have three children and I honestly don’t know how I managed it whilst working when I struggle with three grandchildren for three days. Of course I was a lot younger then! Going for a lie down with a wet flannel now. The cleanup operation will start tomorrow.


I can relate to all of that eggyg.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yes I have size 8! I'm only 5ft 5 and a half haha, I look ridiculous in some footwear as they make me look like a clown!! xx


I asked because I'm 5' 8 I take a 7.5...always felt I had big feet...that did make me laugh.


----------



## Bubbsie

Yessssss... Psyllium husks have arrived at last...just waiting for the wheat bran tomorrow then planning a 'baking' day for Thursday...hopefully will be able to crack on with some low carb protein rolls...never thought I'd get so excited about home baking...clearly I don't get out enough!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yessssss... Psyllium husks have arrived at last...just waiting for the wheat bran tomorrow then planning a 'baking' day for Thursday...hopefully will be able to crack on with some low carb protein rolls...never thought I'd get so excited about home baking...clearly I don't get out enough!


You'll have to post pics of your marvellous creations!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> You'll have to post pics of your marvellous creations!!  xx


Blimey K...now I have a challenge on my hands...if you hear nothing more about them...that means they were a disaster.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey K...now I have a challenge on my hands...if you hear nothing more about them...that means they were a disaster.


Chin up my love, I'm sure everything will turn out just fine, hey you never know, we might all be putting orders in!!  xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz, HbA1c of 40 is AMAZING!!! :wow: 

I’n still a long way off that, currently on 58.5, calculated by inputing my readings from 23/03/18 to today into mySugr app that was posted by Flower. Dropping bit by bit everyday!

40 is normal non diabetic isn’t it & means you’re in remission? 30 sounds extremely low! Does he/she get a lot of hypos?


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> Kaylz, HbA1c of 40 is AMAZING!!! :wow:
> 
> I’n still a long way off that, currently on 58.5, calculated by inputing my readings from 23/03/18 to today into mySugr app that was posted by Flower. Dropping bit by bit everyday!
> 
> 40 is normal non diabetic isn’t it & means you’re in remission? 30 sounds extremely low! Does he/she get a lot of hypos?


I'm afraid Type 1's cant go into remission 
No they don't suffer hypos xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey K...now I have a challenge on my hands...if you hear nothing more about them...that means they were a disaster.


They would only be classed as a disaster if Vince couldn't eat them


----------



## Mark Parrott

Another dull & wet day!  It's sunny in Hungary & 22 degrees.  Oh well.  Got to take wifey to hospital appt. for MRI scan on her shoulder today.  Well, tonight really, as her appt, isn't until 6.25pm!  An hours drive away too & during rush hour so need to leave plenty of time.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Another dull & wet day!  It's sunny in Hungary & 22 degrees.  Oh well.  Got to take wifey to hospital appt. for MRI scan on her shoulder today.  Well, tonight really, as her appt, isn't until 6.25pm!  An hours drive away too & during rush hour so need to leave plenty of time.


Hope everything goes well for wifey! But oh my that is a very late appointment!! xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Mark Parrott said:


> Another dull & wet day!  It's sunny in Hungary & 22 degrees.  Oh well.  Got to take wifey to hospital appt. for MRI scan on her shoulder today.  Well, tonight really, as her appt, isn't until 6.25pm!  An hours drive away too & during rush hour so need to leave plenty of time.


Hope the appointment goes well and her MRI does not take too long.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> They would only be classed as a disaster if Vince couldn't eat them


Vince I'm worried by the time they get to Shanghai they'd be past their best...rather like me...I think you may have until June


----------



## Bubbsie

How frustrating...baked low carb bread on Monday...in the absence of the LIDL rolls needed something...pleased with the results...waiting to make more...a large batch for the freezer... but... also waiting on the wheat bran...irritating.


----------



## Kaylz

Just got the mince ready for tea, mum did a few dishes, having to leave the milk jug for me to wash as she cant get her hand in! lol, sent a few emails, updated the laptop, searching the net for a few hoodies, needing zip up ones that fit, just found an ABSOLUTELY GOREGEOUS star print sweater, don't NEED it but so WANT it! lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Another dull & wet day!  It's sunny in Hungary & 22 degrees.  Oh well.  Got to take wifey to hospital appt. for MRI scan on her shoulder today.  Well, tonight really, as her appt, isn't until 6.25pm!  An hours drive away too & during rush hour so need to leave plenty of time.


Keep us posted Mark and hope all goes well.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince I'm worried by the time they get to Shanghai they'd be past their best...rather like me...I think you may have until June


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Just got the mince ready for tea, mum did a few dishes, having to leave the milk jug for me to wash as she cant get her hand in! lol, sent a few emails, updated the laptop, searching the net for a few hoodies, needing zip up ones that fit, just found an ABSOLUTELY GOREGEOUS star print sweater, don't NEED it but so WANT it! lol xx


Kaylz its not quite half past ten...cooking already?...I have a batch of dough to prepare...knead...what you doing this afternoon?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Keep us posted Mark and hope all goes well.


Yes good luck Markyp & Mrs P...keep us posted.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ordered another vape just in case...it was time to change the coil in the one I have ...I've broken so many things recently (clumsy as f**k)...vape ordered before I attempted the change...it's well known in my immediate circle I am technologically incompetent...to my astonishment coil changed easily...new laptop set up...even managed to programme the new remote control (a universal one)..progress indeed.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz its not quite half past ten...cooking already?...I have a batch of dough to prepare...knead...what you doing this afternoon?.


The mince is always done early so's I can get my sprouts and mushrooms in! , I'm just away to do a search for things I cant mention on this forum haha, write shopping lists for Bruce and granddad and found a decent clothes site I'm going to scour! haha, just noticed your vaping too! What vape kit you got? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> The mince is always done early so's I can get my sprouts and mushrooms in! , I'm just away to do a search for things I cant mention on this forum haha, write shopping lists for Bruce and granddad and found a decent clothes site I'm going to scour! haha, just noticed your vaping too! What vape kit you got? xx


I have the iMECIG ...looks like a large stainless steel fat cigarette...not quite sure I'm advanced enough yet for one of the massive ones that blow enough steam for a traction engine...however...been vaping now for almost three months... pleased with my progress so far...what 'unmentionables' you buying Kaylz...you can trust me...honest


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I have the iMECIG ...looks like a large stainless steel fat cigarette...not quite sure I'm advanced enough yet for one of the massive ones that blow enough steam for a traction engine...however...been vaping now for almost three months... pleased with my progress so far...what 'unmentionables' you buying Kaylz...you can trust me...honest


Not sure what that looks like, I've got the Aspire Zelos, I've been vaping since November, not looked at a fag since, not buying anything, was doing a search for jobs , see you made me mention it! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Not sure what that looks like, I've got the Aspire Zelos, I've been vaping since November, not looked at a fag since, not buying anything, was doing a search for jobs , see you made me mention it! xx


Kaylz I am so rubbish with technology I still have an iphone5 & I have no idea how to work all the functions on that...I still mourn the demise of the Blackberry...the powers that be here say I must not update my iPhone until I can use all the functions successfully on the one I have...I'm getting here...have looked at the latest iPhone10...TBH that scares me...great news on the job hunting...good for you...I hope it's a great success...and will do masses for your confidence...well done K.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz I am so rubbish with technology I still have an iphone5 & I have no idea how to work all the functions on that...I still mourn the demise of the Blackberry...the powers that be here say I must not update my iPhone until I can use all the functions successfully on the one I have...I'm getting here...have looked at the latest iPhone10...TBH that scares me...great news on the job hunting...good for you...I hope it's a great success...and will do masses for your confidence...well done K.


What do you mean? I do a job search everyday! I have to as part of my claimant commitment, I have so many restrictions though which is part of the problem of not being able to find anything  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> What do you mean? I do a job search everyday! I have to as part of my claimant commitment, I have so many restrictions though which is part of the problem of not being able to find anything  xx


Hoi cheeky...keep your hair on...I've no idea how the system works...no idea you  have to do a job search as part of the process...what's the point of making you do a search every day...blimey sounds very Orwellian...big brother is taking over.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Not sure what that looks like, I've got the Aspire Zelos, I've been vaping since November, not looked at a fag since, not buying anything, was doing a search for jobs , see you made me mention it! xx


I haven't bought any cigarettes for over three months...although at one point I did find myself getting close to those who had been smoking...just for a sniff of that nicotine aroma...I was told I had to stop that...it could be misunderstood...get me into trouble...now I only find the smell of stale tobacco smoke mildly interesting/attractive...hope it will wear off totally soon.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Hoi cheeky...keep your hair on...I've no idea how the system works...no idea you  have to do a job search as part of the process...what's the point of making you do a search every day...blimey sounds very Orwellian...big brother is taking over.


Bubbsie I have no idea in detail but I know people on JSA have to proove they have looked for so many jobs each week or they loose their benefits.
Ridiculous in some cases to be honest.


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie you have to spend a certain amount of time actively seeking work per day, there are new jobs posted on the likes of Indeed daily but I have restrictions with travel, shift patterns and of course my hands don't allow me to do food handling, cr*p huh, I cant even stand the smell of fag reek, its awful to me now! What liquids you using? xx


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Bubbsie I have no idea in detail but I know people on JSA have to proove they have looked for so many jobs each week or they loose their benefits.
> Ridiculous in some cases to be honest.


It used to be you had a certain amount of jobs you had to apply for but the whole system has changed now x


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Bubbsie I have no idea in detail but I know people on JSA have to proove they have looked for so many jobs each week or they loose their benefits.
> Ridiculous in some cases to be honest.



Only people who are deemed able to work have to demonstrate a willingness to look and apply. Isn’t that the case?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie you have to spend a certain amount of time actively seeking work per day, there are new jobs posted on the likes of Indeed daily but I have restrictions with travel, shift patterns and of course my hands don't allow me to do food handling, cr*p huh, I cant even stand the smell of fag reek, its awful to me now! What liquids you using? xx


At the moment using a menthol one...1.6% nicotine strength to start with...now on 1.1%...relieved TBH Kaylz...sick of smoking...getting to the point where I am almost disliking the smell...phew...it really does reek...I must have smelt like an old ashtray...yuk!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Only people who are deemed able to work have to demonstrate a willingness to look and apply. Isn’t that the case?


I haven't got a clue Amigo TBH.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> At the moment using a menthol one...1.6% nicotine strength to start with...now on 1.1%...relieved TBH Kaylz...sick of smoking...getting to the point where I am almost disliking the smell...phew...it really does reek...I must have smelt like an old ashtray...yuk!


I'm on the 6mg as well, cinnamon or vanilla I use though xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Only people who are deemed able to work have to demonstrate a willingness to look and apply. Isn’t that the case?


I am not sure Amigo of the ins and outs in the UK, changes so rapidly. I only kow because one of my friends lost his job at 64 and they made him prove he had been looking for a job. I mean, at 64. He told them to stuff it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> I haven't got a clue Amigo TBH.



That’s my understanding Bubbsie. People who are deemed unable to work due to illness or incapacity are on ESA so it seems reasonable to me that people on Job Seekers Allowance should seek jobs. That’s the basis they get the money on. 

I agree it’s ludicrous at 64 however Vince and the truth is they know some people are unemployable for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am not sure Amigo of the ins and outs in the UK, changes so rapidly. I only kow because one of my friends lost his job at 64 and they made him prove he had been looking for a job. I mean, at 64. He told them to stuff it where the sun don't shine.


I did have a colleague who had been ill for a while...had to sign on (do they still call it that) ..during that time he wasn't able to do his CPD course where we have to have certain number of points for continuing education to work in our field...when he was recovered after almost a year off work money was tight (CPD is expensive) so the Job Centre made him look for work...go for job interviews that he was always over qualified for...he grew tired of this...asked them why they wouldn't help with the cost of the course instead of sending him for jobs he would never get...they sanctioned him...right there & then...no benefits...no help to get back to his own work...nothing...I was appalled.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> That’s my understanding Bubbsie. People who are deemed unable to work due to illness or incapacity are on ESA so it seems reasonable to me that people on Job Seekers Allowance should seek jobs. That’s the basis they get the money on.
> 
> I agree it’s ludicrous at 64 however Vince and the truth is they know some people are unemployable for a variety of reasons.


Sounds like statistics Amigo...making sure they tick all the boxes...dot the i's and cross the t's...bloody pointless sending people for job interviews knowing they are unlikely to be suitable...or will get the job...I'm self employed...always have been...so a different ball game for me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> That’s my understanding Bubbsie. People who are deemed unable to work due to illness or incapacity are on ESA so it seems reasonable to me that people on Job Seekers Allowance should seek jobs. That’s the basis they get the money on.
> 
> I agree it’s ludicrous at 64 however Vince and the truth is they know some people are unemployable for a variety of reasons.


This was in 2013 Amigo, I guess it is more ludicrous now


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> I did have a colleague who had been ill for a while...had to sign on (do they still call it that) ..during that time he wasn't able to do his CPD course where we have to have certain number of points for continuing education to work in our field...when he was recovered after almost a year off work money was tight (CPD is expensive) so the Job Centre made him look for work...go for job interviews that he was always over qualified for...he grew tired of this...asked them why they wouldn't help with the cost of the course instead of sending him for jobs he would never get...they sanctioned him...right there & then...no benefits...no help to get back to his own work...nothing...I was appalled.


My son got sanctioned for not turning up at a job centre appointment, when he had had a call from a prospective employer asking him could he go there and then for an interview as people had not turned up (his was later in the afternoon), so he thought the interview was more important, and job centre would not accept that as a reason for not attending their appointment, granted he could have called job centre, but he was more concerned with getting himself tidied up and out the door, lucky he was offered the job so the sanctions only hit him for a couple of weeks, but what sort of a system sanctions someone for putting a job interview before a job centre appointment.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> My son got sanctioned for not turning up at a job centre appointment, when he had had a call from a prospective employer asking him could he go there and then for an interview as people had not turned up (his was later in the afternoon), so he thought the interview was more important, and job centre would not accept that as a reason for not attending their appointment, granted he could have called job centre, but he was more concerned with getting himself tidied up and out the door, lucky he was offered the job so the sanctions only hit him for a couple of weeks, but what sort of a system sanctions someone for putting a job interview before a job centre appointment.


Lorraine I've heard a lot of stories about sanctioning...it seems so arbitrary...apparently they don't have to seek permission from a senior colleague (no idea if that is accurate)...there is no immediate appeal...and some claimants wait weeks/months for their benefits to be reinstated...often over minor infringements/misunderstndings of the rules...disgraceful way to treat your son.


----------



## Bubbsie

I've switched the heating on...its freezing here!


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> I've switched the heating on...its freezing here!


I have lit my coal fire again! Thought that was it for the foreseeable. Freezing here too, but apparently we are to expect a heatwave next week. I will believe it when I see it!


----------



## Kaylz

Luckily I've never been sanctioned as I've always stuck to what is in my agreement, turn up to appointments, search for jobs everyday, apply for jobs that are suitable, turned up everyday to my work placements (excluding when I didn't when I was diagnosed as obviously that was different circumstances), they are very understanding regarding hospital appointments, if they have given me a time to sign then I get a letter for seeing the DSN all you have to do is call and change to a time that suits, all in all generally if you stick to what YOU have agreed to do then there will be no problems, they review your commitment every couple of months and you have to sign it in agreement so if you don't stick to it then well that's your problem, @Bubbsie ours is on for a 3rd boost! xx


----------



## eggyg

Been to dentist this morning, just a checkup, all fine and dandy. Got a cancellation to see hygienist tomorrow afternoon for scale and polish. Had eyebrows and ‘tache waxed, bought a new pair of jeans, birthday cards and a couple of birthday presents. Home in time for lunch, pea and ham soup, got changed into my comfies and lit the fire and am considering doing nothing except read my book for the rest of the afternoon. Woke up with a headache and still got it so think I must need a rest! Well that’s my excuse and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Been to dentist this morning, just a checkup, all fine and dandy. Got a cancellation to see hygienist tomorrow afternoon for scale and polish. Had eyebrows and ‘tache waxed, bought a new pair of jeans, birthday cards and a couple of birthday presents. Home in time for lunch, pea and ham soup, got changed into my comfies and lit the fire and am considering doing nothing except read my book for the rest of the afternoon. Woke up with a headache and still got it so think I must need a rest! Well that’s my excuse and I am sticking to it!


I have dentist after work today.  Forgot to bring my toothbrush and paste with me, so had to pay the extortionate price for a toothbrush and paste at the little shop across from where I work, I thought it must be a gold plated toothbrush the price of it.


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> I have lit my coal fire again! Thought that was it for the foreseeable. Freezing here too, but apparently we are to expect a heatwave next week. I will believe it when I see it!


eggyg my fire & the surround was cleaned & polished over a week ago ...filthy job I hate  doing it...thought that was it until  the end of the year...think I'm going to have to light it...it really is cold here.


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> eggyg my fire & the surround was cleaned & polished over a week ...filthy job I hate  doing it...thought that was it until  the end of the year...think I'm going to have to light it...it really is cold here.


I cleaned and polished mine beginning of the month thinking it was it. Three times it’s been on since then!


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> I cleaned and polished mine beginning of the month thinking it was it. Three times it’s been on since then!


I'm holding out at the moment...got to take 'phat' boy out for a walk shortly...likely I will be lighting it when we get back


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I'm holding out at the moment...got to take 'phat' boy out for a walk shortly...likely I will be lighting it when we get back


Our fire is all cleaned & mothballed for the summer.  No way am I lighting it again!  I'm with you @Bubbsie, disgusting filthy job.


----------



## Amigo

Our heating hasn’t really been off yet!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Our fire is all cleaned & mothballed for the summer.  No way am I lighting it again!  I'm with you @Bubbsie, disgusting filthy job.


Haven't lit it yet...trying to hold off...now wearing two jumpers (one is a polo neck).thick socks & Ugg boots...haven't walked the dog yet either...holding off on that too for the moment.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's me had tea etc, granddad came in with 4 bunches of daffies that our downstairs neighbours had given to him for us, raked the cupboard to find the only vase in the house and only 2 bunches will fit in! So granddad is taking the other 2 along to the sally's with him tomorrow, mum found my loaf tin in another cupboard so searching for meatloaf recipes now, the way this thread is going we should start 'the low carb bakeathon' haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Put a plea on Facebook asking if anyone I knew would be near an Asda or were making a delivery order anytime soon, apparently nobody is  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Practically sod all today...lots of plans...since it was cold I switched on the heating...it was so warm I sat down in the big 'phat' comfy chair...just for a moment...then snoozed off...no dog walked (next door walked him)...woke a couple of hours later when the phone rang...oops...little activity today...so about to throw myself on the exercise bike...my activity tracker tells me I must do at least 20 minutes...fingers crossed.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Practically sod all today...lots of plans...since it was cold I switched on the heating...it was so warm I sat down in the big 'phat' comfy chair...just for a moment...then snoozed off...no dog walked (next door walked him)...woke a couple of hours later when the phone rang...oops...little activity today...so about to throw myself on the exercise bike...my activity tracker tells me I must do at least 20 minutes...fingers crossed.


Get pedalling missy!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Get pedalling missy!!  xx


Just  about to...not sure I feel like it now...but have to do something today.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Just  about to...not sure I feel like it now...but have to do something today.


My thighs are blooming killing today so no chance I'd manage it, suppose that happens with injections  lol, too late for anything too extreme anyway!! haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> My thighs are blooming killing today so no chance I'd manage it, suppose that happens with injections  lol, too late for anything too extreme anyway!! haha xx


All done...pedalled away watching One Born Every Minute...seemed easy while watching those  women in Labour...the more they pushed the faster I pedalled...shattered now...a cuppa...then a sit down.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Got back from the hospital just before 9PM!  Got held up in roadworks on the way there & only just got there in time.  Left about 7.45.  Was not going to cook dinner this late so was naughty & stopped at Maccy D's on the way home.  First time in 12 months.  The MRI scanner at Stamford hosp is brand new & is suppose to be less claustrophobic.  Wifey said it wasn't.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Our fire is all cleaned & mothballed for the summer.  No way am I lighting it again!  I'm with you @Bubbsie, disgusting filthy job.


I didn't use it Mark...it is one of the jobs I hate...almost as bad as changing the duvet covers.


----------



## Vince_UK

Woke up last Wednesday morning with stiffness in my neck, which over the week has progressively got more painful. Was beginning to affect my typing skills although @Kaylz would probably say other wise 
As I am flying to Seoul in the morning early I didn’t fancy a 3-hour flight feeling so uncomfortable. The pain was bad the trip to work this morning was absolute agony. I was persuaded to visit a traditional Chinese doctor Miss Qin who my business partner Zhang recommends quite highly. So decided to go and try. The pain was intensifying and my left thumb was starting to numb.
Had acupuncture and some cupping which was entirely painless except when the needle went into my thumb joint. This was followed by a session of intensive massage which to be quite honest was uncomfortable.
Net result?
Considerably better and far less painful and seems to have worked.


----------



## Kaylz

Rather you then me @Vince_UK I just don't fancy that at all! xx


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Woke up last Wednesday morning with stiffness in my neck, which over the week has progressively got more painful. Was beginning to affect my typing skills although @Kaylz would probably say other wise
> As I am flying to Seoul in the morning early I didn’t fancy a 3-hour flight feeling so uncomfortable. The pain was bad the trip to work this morning was absolute agony. I was persuaded to visit a traditional Chinese doctor Miss Qin who my business partner Zhang recommends quite highly. So decided to go and try. The pain was intensifying and my left thumb was starting to numb.
> Had acupuncture and some cupping which was entirely painless except when the needle went into my thumb joint. This was followed by a session of intensive massage which to be quite honest was uncomfortable.
> Net result?
> Considerably better and far less painful and seems to have worked.
> View attachment 7914 View attachment 7915 View attachment 7916 View attachment 7917 View attachment 7918 View attachment 7919


I am on my way for a treatment, neck, shoulder and back sore today! Glad you are in less pain and hope flight goes well.


----------



## Vince_UK

@New-journey 
Same to you NJ


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Rather you then me @Vince_UK I just don't fancy that at all! xx


Utterly painless except for the massage lol


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> @New-journey
> Same to you NJ


Your treatment looks amazing, just what I like.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Your treatment looks amazing, just what I like.


When the needle went into he thumb joint I winced lol, well more than winced. Other than that it was totally painless.


----------



## Kaylz

Seems like we're a bunch of in pain folks, my arm muscles are absolute agony, don't even know why  xx


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Woke up last Wednesday morning with stiffness in my neck, which over the week has progressively got more painful. Was beginning to affect my typing skills although @Kaylz would probably say other wise
> As I am flying to Seoul in the morning early I didn’t fancy a 3-hour flight feeling so uncomfortable. The pain was bad the trip to work this morning was absolute agony. I was persuaded to visit a traditional Chinese doctor Miss Qin who my business partner Zhang recommends quite highly. So decided to go and try. The pain was intensifying and my left thumb was starting to numb.
> Had acupuncture and some cupping which was entirely painless except when the needle went into my thumb joint. This was followed by a session of intensive massage which to be quite honest was uncomfortable.
> Net result?
> Considerably better and far less painful and seems to have worked.
> View attachment 7914 View attachment 7915 View attachment 7916 View attachment 7917 View attachment 7918 View attachment 7919


Do the acupuncture needles go in very far Vince? I'm trying to imagine it's the same feeling an insulin dependent diabetic would experience-virtually no feeling but in places we wouldn't inject in. Or does the original pain you had mask it?


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> When the needle went into he thumb joint I winced lol, well more than winced. Other than that it was totally painless.


I regularly have acupuncture and there are always a few points which hurt but then it does stop. I think the fingers and thumb are very sensitive.
So more than a wince, was that a scream or did  you swear loudly?


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Do the acupuncture needles go in very far Vince? I'm trying to imagine it's the same feeling an insulin dependent diabetic would experience-virtually no feeling but in places we wouldn't inject in. Or does the original pain you had mask it?


They vary Dave. The thumb one went in fairly deep and into the joint and that caught my breath but the other I really didn't feel anything. I think they went in about 1.5 to 2cms.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> I regularly have acupuncture and there are always a few points which hurt but then it does stop. I think the fingers and thumb are very sensitive.
> So more than a wince, was that a scream or did  you swear loudly?


Emm....... BOTH lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Woke up last Wednesday morning with stiffness in my neck, which over the week has progressively got more painful. Was beginning to affect my typing skills although @Kaylz would probably say other wise
> As I am flying to Seoul in the morning early I didn’t fancy a 3-hour flight feeling so uncomfortable. The pain was bad the trip to work this morning was absolute agony. I was persuaded to visit a traditional Chinese doctor Miss Qin who my business partner Zhang recommends quite highly. So decided to go and try. The pain was intensifying and my left thumb was starting to numb.
> Had acupuncture and some cupping which was entirely painless except when the needle went into my thumb joint. This was followed by a session of intensive massage which to be quite honest was uncomfortable.
> Net result?
> Considerably better and far less painful and seems to have worked.
> View attachment 7914 View attachment 7915 View attachment 7916 View attachment 7917 View attachment 7918 View attachment 7919


Interesting Vince...traditional medicine in the traditional 'home' of acupuncture...not sure I'm brave enough for those needles...hey...whatever works for you...you must be relieved it's on the wane...certainly better than being cooped up in an plane in pain (ooh poetic)...unless of course you're flying first class...you are flying first class aren't you...


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Seems like we're a bunch of in pain folks, my arm muscles are absolute agony, don't even know why  xx


Did you exercise them yesterday? mine has been bad from a hard session of Pilates where I pushed myself. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Emm....... BOTH lol


OUCH


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Emm....... BOTH lol


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Your treatment looks amazing, just what I like.


Really NJ...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Interesting Vince...traditional medicine in the traditional 'home' of acupuncture...not sure I'm brave enough for those needles...hey...whatever works for you...you must be relieved it's on the wane...certainly better than being cooped up in an plane in pain (ooh poetic)...unless of course you're flying first class...you are flying first class aren't you...


I am just a poor pensioner


----------



## Lanny

Glad that worked out for you Vince! 

Never tried cupping but, seen my mum do it herself many times, with small glass jam jars & lighting a match to suck out the air before cupping the jar.

Had acupuncture, on the NHS at a private hospital next to my health centre that does all kinds of pyshio therapy, when I tore my tendons in both wrists, not at the same time! The needles were spun & made me feel REALLY funny! It was only later, when going to a private chinese medical centre that I was told that spinning the needle was not required: chinese doctor scoffed at amateur western medical professionals’attempts! Tendons heal more slowly than bone. This speeds it up a bit but, only works at the top layers. I had various treatments designed to heal at different depths & progressed from the deepest level & up before the acupuncture.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Did you exercise them yesterday? mine has been bad from a hard session of Pilates where I pushed myself. I hope you feel better soon.


Never tried it...think I'm likely to tie myself up in knots...think I've got myself tied up in knots there anyway...must be thinking of yoga...oops.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I didn't use it Mark...it is one of the jobs I hate...almost as bad as changing the duvet covers.


Oh, don't even get me started on Duvet covers!


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Emm....... BOTH lol


Relieved your not on insulin  then I bet


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am just a poor pensioner


A poor fibber Vince...was going to say liar but thought you might sue me...no assets here...you'd have to settle for Churchill or Harry...possibly both...but don't tell @Kaylz ...she'll never forgive me.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Never tried it...think I'm likely to tie myself up in knots...think I've got myself tied up in knots there anyway...must be thinking of yoga...oops.


There are similarities and I only go to the beginners class, no more lotus positions and downward dog for me, keep it simple!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> OUCH


You are more sympathetic than me, I just laughed.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Glad that worked out for you Vince!
> 
> Never tried cupping but, seen my mum do it herself many times, with small glass jam jars & lighting a match to suck out the air before cupping the jar.
> 
> Had acupuncture, on the NHS at a private hospital next to my health centre that does all kinds of pyshio therapy, when I tore my tendons in both wrists, not at the same time! The needles were spun & made me feel REALLY funny! It was only later, when going to a private chinese medical centre that I was told that spinning the needle was not required: chinese doctor scoffed at amateur western medical professionals’attempts! Tendons heal more slowly than bone. This speeds it up a bit but, only works at the top layers. I had various treatments designed to heal at different depths & progressed from the deepest level & up before the acupuncture.


She didn't spin them at all Lanny. They went in initially the later she pushed them in slighly deeper.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh, don't even get me started on Duvet covers!


Hate them Mark except when I'm snuggled under one on a cold night...always relieved when that job is done...when I win the lottery gonna get me a Housekeeper...honest.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> She didn't spin them at all Lanny. They went in initially the later she pushed them in slighly deeper.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Vince...enough please...pushed them in deeper...OUCH!


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Relieved your not on insulin  then I bet


In more ways than one Dave. I think I would find the daily stress unbearable to be honest and I do admire the strength  T1's show.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Did you exercise them yesterday? mine has been bad from a hard session of Pilates where I pushed myself. I hope you feel better soon.


Not particularly but they were slightly tender when I got up yesterday morning too, far worse today though, good job I'm not dying my hair until next Tuesday! would be far too sore to attempt today lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> A poor fibber Vince...was going to say liar but thought you might sue me...no assets here...you'd have to settle for Churchill or Harry...possibly both...but don't tell @Kaylz ...she'll never forgive me.


Oh Ye of little faith


----------



## Mark Parrott

So, what shall I do today?  At the moment, feel like going back to bed!  Got up so early & now shattered!  But I won't.  I will make some jam using berries & sweetener.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> In more ways than one Dave. I think I would find the daily stress unbearable to be honest and I do admire the strength  T1's show.


Remember it's not just Type 1's that inject, there are a few type 2's on here that do, Lanny being one of them xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Remember it's not just Type 1's that inject, there are a few type 2's on here that do, Lanny being one of them xx


Yes of course  K. I should try to remember that .


----------



## Bubbsie

Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...just put the bin out in the rain...forgot to say another one of my least favourite jobs @Mark Parrott ...at least it's right on the path in the front garden...not half a mile down a drive like yours?


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> So, what shall I do today?  At the moment, feel like going back to bed!  Got up so early & now shattered!  But I won't.  I will make some jam using berries & sweetener.


Don't forget Vincey's food parce


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> So, what shall I do today?  At the moment, feel like going back to bed!  Got up so early & now shattered!  But I won't.  I will make some jam using berries & sweetener.


Good idea Mark...then give us the recipe...don't go back to bed...done that myself...often felt worse...promising myself a quick afternoon 'disco' nap later...once I've done my chores here.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Good idea Mark...then give us the recipe...don't go back to bed...done that myself...often felt worse...promising myself a quick afternoon 'disco' nap later...once I've done my chores here.


Do Darby and Jones Clubs still do Disco's?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Don't forget Vincey's food parce


Vincey...I'm  not sending you a food parcel...no sir...it's a magnificent food hamper...full of gorgeous home baked low carb bread...protein rolls... all lovingly crafted by moi....shhh...has he fell for it...phew...thank god...should keep him off my back for a while...tell you what Vince...when you're back in the UK...swop you a batch of protein rolls for a big fat Greggs Steak & Kidney pie?...whadda ya say.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Do Darby and Jones Clubs still do Disco's?


Ooh good one Vince...but yes thankfully they do...we have a local branch here...free pole dancing sessions on a Thursday afternoon...you lot thought I'd be here baking...huh...possibly...if there's no answer at the door...you know where I'll be.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just made more coffee...busy here this morning...I need it.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well I am off now. Got to take Miss Mao to the cat hotel for the weekend.She ain't gonna be to happy. She has got a new diamond studded collar as compensation  (well CZ but don't tell her).


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well I am off now. Got to take Miss Mao to the cat hotel for the weekend.She ain't gonna be to happy. She has got a new diamond studded collar as compensation  (well CZ but don't tell her).


Vince she'll be fine...have a good trip...some photos of Seoul would be good (please).


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Ooh good one Vince...but yes thankfully they do...we have a local branch here...free pole dancing sessions on a Thursday afternoon...you lot thought I'd be here baking...huh...possibly...if there's no answer at the door...you know where I'll be.


The Bada Bing Club


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince she'll be fine...have a good trip...some photos of Seoul would be good (please).


Will DO


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The Bada Bing Club


Whats that Vince...sounds like some seedy joint in Soho...hoi...watch yer step


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Will DO


Off to a cat hotel...in her leopard skin carrying basket...wearing her 'diamond' collar...come on...she's got you figured out Mister.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Whats that Vince...sounds like some seedy joint in Soho...hoi...watch yer step


And here's me thinking you liked the Sopranos lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> And here's me thinking you liked the Sopranos lol


I do...its an age thing Vince...shhhhhhhhhhhh...I may give mine away if I admit to that...dam you Vince you're too clever for me...I just did...I'll get you back...just see if I don't.


----------



## Bubbsie

Had breakfast...made even more coffee...things to do...laters.


----------



## Bubbsie

Yes...finally the soya flour  & Vital Wheat Gluten has arrived...slight mix up...ordered 2.5 kilos of Soya flour...off to find a home for it?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Yes...finally the soya flour  & Vital Wheat Gluten has arrived...slight mix up...ordered 2.5 kilos of Soya flour...off to find a home for it?


 you really shouldn't have mentioned that, when Vincent finally manages to catch up your going to get some stick for it!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> you really shouldn't have mentioned that, when Vincent finally manages to catch up your going to get some stick for it!  xx


Just checking in haha quickly 
I will be a gentleman and say NOWT, well maybe just not yet.
Off with Miss Mao now.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Just checking in haha quickly
> I will be a gentleman and say NOWT, well maybe just not yet.
> Off with Miss Mao now.


 where did you come from? haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> where did you come from? haha xx


I am a lurker sometimes  
Actually just on my way out with Miss.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> I am a lurker sometimes
> Actually just on my way out with Miss.


 sometimes you freak me out!  (jokes obvs ) xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> you really shouldn't have mentioned that, when Vincent finally manages to catch up your going to get some stick for it!  xx


I'm not scared of him Kaylz...he's just  a big pussycat......or he's got a big pussycat...or rather have you seen his pussycat...either/or...she's got a furry carrying (leopard skin to be precise) basket...glittery collar...nah...he's no problem K.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just checking in haha quickly
> I will be a gentleman and say NOWT, well maybe just not yet.
> Off with Miss Mao now.


Honestly she is such a trouble maker Vince...I'd never be disrespectful to my elders...honest I wouldn't.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am a lurker sometimes
> Actually just on my way out with Miss.


OOh hello Vince...didn't see you there (obs)...I didn't mean a word of what I just said...it was K...she made me say it...honest she did.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> OOh hello Vince...didn't see you there (obs)...I didn't mean a word of what I just said...it was K...she made me say it...honest she did.


Hoi you!! Don't be trying to get me into trouble! I needs to be on my best behaviour if I'm going to gets myself that hat I've been promised!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Bread being kneaded while |I have a coffee...one second...done...just put it to one side to prove...hopefully should have some bread & rolls this afternoon...hungry now!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Hoi you!! Don't be trying to get me into trouble! I needs to be on my best behaviour if I'm going to gets myself that hat I've been promised!!  xx


I wasn't gonna tell K...but...I had too...that is if I want the micro pig with the superman coat ...did I 'sell you out'...yes I'm afraid so...but...the pig is so cute...you would have done the same.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Bread being kneaded while |I have a coffee...one second...done...just put it to one side to prove...hopefully should have some bread & rolls this afternoon...hungry now!


I found a recipe for cauliflower brownies last night, you fancy giving them a go? haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I wasn't gonna tell K...but...I had too...that is if I want the micro pig with the superman coat ...did I 'sell you out'...yes I'm afraid so...but...the pig is so cute...you would have done the same.


Na I wouldn't, what happened to 'girl power'? us lot stick together then we'll all get what we want   xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Na I wouldn't, what happened to 'girl power'? us lot stick together then we'll all get what we want   xx


Next time K...I need the pig.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Walked the dog in the drizzle. Again.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Next time K...I need the pig.


My need for the hat to keep warm surely takes importance?  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I found a recipe for cauliflower brownies last night, you fancy giving them a go? haha xx


Kaylz the one thing I can't stand is cauliflower...I've tried all the alternatives...Cauli rice...cous cous...can't bear the smell of it...I am working on some low carb triple chocolate brownies...with Erythritol instead of sugar...planning that next week...no flour...just butter... lots of good dark chocolate...eggs...vanilla & a secret ingredient...will keep you posted.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> My need for the hat to keep warm surely takes importance?  xx


Whatttttttttttttttttttttttttttt...nah piggy comes first...mind you if Vince were a gentleman...he'd bring both.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Whatttttttttttttttttttttttttttt...nah piggy comes first...mind you if Vince were a gentleman...he'd bring both.


AGREED!!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> AGREED!!!  xx


HIGH FIVE KAYLZ...


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz the one thing I can't stand is cauliflower...I've tried all the alternatives...Cauli rice...cous cous...can't bear the smell of it...I am working on some low carb triple chocolate brownies...with Erythritol instead of sugar...planning that next week...no flour...just butter... lots of good dark chocolate...eggs...vanilla & a secret ingredient...will keep you posted.


Does gin work with chocolate?


----------



## Mark Parrott

All this talk of micro pigs & hats, @Vince_UK can I have an alpaca please?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Does gin work with chocolate?


Markyp...in what way...my natural instinct is to say Gin works with everything...but...do you mean as an ingredient or an accompaniment?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> All this talk of micro pigs & hats, @Vince_UK can I have an alpaca please?


Hoi...get in the queue yer cheeky devil.


----------



## grovesy

Been for a sports massage, had lots of tender and knotted bits around my knee. Popped in town on way back, bought some bird food and biodegradable pots.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz the one thing I can't stand is cauliflower...I've tried all the alternatives...Cauli rice...cous cous...can't bear the smell of it...I am working on some low carb triple chocolate brownies...with Erythritol instead of sugar...planning that next week...no flour...just butter... lots of good dark chocolate...eggs...vanilla & a secret ingredient...will keep you posted.


Haven't had cauli for a while as got fed up of it lol, I'd be VERY interested in the brownie recipe, let me know how it goes, but then also let me know your opinion on whether you think it would work with honey, maple syrup or agave instead of the erythritol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Haven't had cauli for a while as got fed up of it lol, I'd be VERY interested in the brownie recipe, let me know how it goes, but then also let me know your opinion on whether you think it would work with honey, maple syrup or agave instead of the erythritol xx


Blimey K...I never use honey or those other sweeteners...its got to be the erythritol for me or possibly xylitol...the results of the honey etc are too unpredictable on my BG levels...honey would send them soaring as I 've found out to my cost...are you able to up your insulin to use those...my knowledge of insulin is zero as you have probably guessed.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey K...I never use honey or those other sweeteners...its got to be the erythritol for me or possibly xylitol...the results of the honey etc are too unpredictable on my BG levels...honey would send them soaring as I 've found out to my cost...are you able to up your insulin to use those...my knowledge of insulin is zero as you have probably guessed.


Carbs in the liquid sweeteners I mentioned are all less per 100g than what's in erythritol, remember we discussed on the other thread even though its a sweetener a Type 1 still has to cover the carbs in it xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Markyp...in what way...my natural instinct is to say Gin works with everything...but...do you mean as an ingredient or an accompaniment?


I thought maybe that was your secret ingredient.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> All this talk of micro pigs & hats, @Vince_UK can I have an alpaca please?


There is a farm in Northumberland actually not far from my home that breeds them. I could ask for a donation when I am there.


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Hoi you!! Don't be trying to get me into trouble! I needs to be on my best behaviour if I'm going to gets myself that hat I've been promised!!  xx


You are a good girl K don't let Cruella de Ville influence you nice thoughts


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> You are a good girl K don't let Cruella de Ville influence you nice thoughts


  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I thought maybe that was your secret ingredient.


Oh you crafty so & so...no...I don't put gin in the brownies...have you thought of a career in MI5?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You are a good girl K don't let Cruella de Ville influence you nice thoughts


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa made me laugh Vinny...K is a good girl she won't abandon me will you Kaylz...Kaylz...Kaylzzzzz where are you?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> xx


You minx...you've abandoned me...I'm devastated...I'm telling  Harry he won't like it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You are a good girl K don't let Cruella de Ville influence you nice thoughts


Blimey Vince...that's tame...been called a lot better & a lot worse than that


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa made me laugh Vinny...K is a good girl she won't abandon me will you Kaylz...Kaylz...Kaylzzzzz where are you?


I'm here  just away to pop off to get a few things sorted and a cuppy made, but all is ok I'll still be here!  haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> There is a farm in Northumberland actually not far from my home that breeds them. I could ask for a donation when I am there.


Hoi I've told that pushy Markyp there's a queue here...he won't share his home made bread with you Vince...mind you neither will I come to think of it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I'm here  just away to pop off to get a few things sorted and a cuppy made, but all is ok I'll still be here!  haha xx


Thank goodness K...thought you'd dumped me for a real authentic green furry eared hat all the way from China...phew...that's a relief.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bread & rolls in the oven...smell gorgeous...fingers crossed I haven't bludgeoned the rise out of them when shaping those blasted rolls...not the easiest dough to handle.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ready to eat...about to have some with some good butter


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie very impressive, enjoy!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Ready to eat...about to have some with some good butter
> 
> View attachment 7934 View attachment 7934


I think you just nipped out to Fortnum and Masons and did some purchasing


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie very impressive, enjoy!!  xx


Enjoying them now K


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I think you just nipped out to Fortnum and Masons and did some purchasing


Vince...just eating one with some butter...the simple pleasures in life


----------



## Kaylz

Thought I'd upload pics of the bonnie daffodils that the neighbours gave us, hard to believe they were pure unopened buds at this time yesterday, first pic taken at 11:48am, second at 14:08  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thought I'd upload pics of the bonnie daffodils that the neighbours gave us, hard to believe they were pure unopened buds at this time yesterday, first pic taken at 11:48am, second at 14:08  xxView attachment 7937 View attachment 7938


I love daffodils K...always so cheerful...kind of your neighbour.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I love daffodils K...always so cheerful...kind of your neighbour.


Think her other half is working at the daffies, the downstairs ones are lovely, upstairs awful! They are all eastern European too xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Think her other half is working at the daffies, the downstairs ones are lovely, upstairs awful! They are all eastern European too xx


When I lived in London the noise could be so disturbing...part of the problem is lack of good adequate sound insulation...my flat was in a huge old mansion block that had been converted...but you could still hear a pin drop upstairs...some of the walls were so thick but with the conversion I think they slacked off when it came to the sound insulation...its awful when you cannot relax  at home...shame about the noisy/awful ones...my neighbours are about the best ones I've had...so grateful for that K.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just to distract everyone, do you want to see a pic of the world's smallest chicken egg?  Thought you did!
 
Yes, this was in our chicken coop this morning.  The other egg is standard size.  It is definitely an egg.  I'm tempted to crack it open to see what it looks like.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Just to distract everyone, do you want to see a pic of the world's smallest chicken egg?  Thought you did!
> View attachment 7939
> Yes, this was in our chicken coop this morning.  The other egg is standard size.  It is definitely an egg.  I'm tempted to crack it open to see what it looks like.


Perhaps the bad weather has affected them?


----------



## Bubbsie

I've phoned my local council...been waiting for 15 minutes now in the queue...and still waiting listening to a recorded message apologising for the delay...considering they have raised the council tax considerably for this year...thought there might be the off chance they'd improve the response times...to much to hope?


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> I found a recipe for cauliflower brownies last night, you fancy giving them a go? haha xx


Yes please!


----------



## New-journey

Any of you clever people know what I can do with my WordPress site? I am getting 50 alerts a day, a user locked out as wrong user name, and they are from all over the world from Laos, Brazil, Argentina, Egypt, Serbia. They are trying to get password recovery but failing. I am using the free version of Wordfence and wonder if it is ploy to get me to pay for a upgrade.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Yes please!


I'll get the link for you later xx


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve never used WordPress, and wouldn’t know what it does if it came and took a dump in the garden, so sorry New-journey, can’t be my usual helpful self.

What I do know, is that after speaking to Pickfords I could well be moving a fortnight hence or even a couple of days sooner. Just about in time for the start of the cricket season, and the end of the footie season.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I’ve never used WordPress, and wouldn’t know what it does if it came and took a dump in the garden, so sorry New-journey, can’t be my usual helpful self.
> 
> What I do know, is that after speaking to Pickfords I could well be moving a fortnight hence or even a couple of days sooner. Just about in time for the start of the cricket season, and the end of the footie season.


Oh Mike that’s exciting, do Pickfords pack for you as well? I know some companies do. Fingers crossed all goes according to plan and it’s not too stressful.


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> Our fire is all cleaned & mothballed for the summer.  No way am I lighting it again!  I'm with you @Bubbsie, disgusting filthy job.


Ours is on again today, it’s so bleeding cold at the moment. On my Facebook Timehop today it showed I had posted a picture in 2015 of a thin sprinkling of snow laying in the garden, so nowt new this time of year. Looking  forward to the promised warmer weather next week, might clean the fireplace again and hope it’s the last time!


----------



## Kaylz

@New-journey I was wrong, sorry! It was a cauliflower chocolate pudding recipe I found last night! But as I said I'd give you a link for cauli brownies I went on a hunt and found this so here you go  xx
https://thefeedfeed.com/lilsipper/vegan-cauliflower-brownies


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Oh Mike that’s exciting, do Pickfords pack for you as well? I know some companies do. Fingers crossed all goes according to plan and it’s not too stressful.


I recommend packing services we had them the last couple of times we moved, last year I went to work in the morning and when I came home everything was packed up, had to go out dinner as they had packed absolutely everything except the kettle and a couple of cups and the tea bags.

Hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Ours is on again today, it’s so bleeding cold at the moment. On my Facebook Timehop today it showed I had posted a picture in 2015 of a thin sprinkling of snow laying in the garden, so nowt new this time of year. Looking  forward to the promised warmer weather next week, might clean the fireplace again and hope it’s the last time!


We have put our fire on again but as it is electric it just gets a dust on a weekend with everything else.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's Friday the 13th, so will be doing as little as possible.  Do need to take wifey to asthma clinic this afternoon, but nothing else planned.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> It's Friday the 13th, so will be doing as little as possible.  Do need to take wifey to asthma clinic this afternoon, but nothing else planned.


My mum was at the opticians collecting her glasses last week, apparently they had an open book for all day today as nobody wanted to take Friday 13th xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> My mum was at the opticians collecting her glasses last week, apparently they had an open book for all day today as nobody wanted to take Friday 13th xx



I knew a property development company that would deliberately leave 13 out of a row of houses/units - so they would be numbered 10...11... 12... 14.., presumably because they were often harder to shift.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> My mum was at the opticians collecting her glasses last week, apparently they had an open book for all day today as nobody wanted to take Friday 13th xx


...hair cut today...perhaps I should avoid that K.


----------



## Bubbsie

I'm up...enjoying another coffee...hair cut today...house stuff today...food shopping...but...after yesterdays baking no bread on the list...actually I'm not sure if I've ever made a list for that before.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> ...hair cut today...perhaps I should avoid that K.


Getting much off etc? I'm sure you'll be fine  it's Bruce I'm worried about, he had enough accidents yesterday, surely that means he'll be safe today though?  lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Getting much off etc? I'm sure you'll be fine  it's Bruce I'm worried about, he had enough accidents yesterday, surely that means he'll be safe today though?  lol xx


No not cutting much off...leaving it so on a lazy day I can still tie it back...I'm sure Bruce will be fine K...don't fret too much.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> No not cutting much off...leaving it so on a lazy day I can still tie it back...I'm sure Bruce will be fine K...don't fret too much.


Oh I know he will but he's so accident prone as it is! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oh I know he will but he's so accident prone as it is! lol xx


Bruce sounds as clumsy as me Kaylz...when I tell friends/family about my regular mishaps they are never surprised...I usually just get a smile & a nod.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Bruce sounds as clumsy as me Kaylz...when I tell friends/family about my regular mishaps they are never surprised...I usually just get a smile & a nod.


Yesterday while at work he jammed his finger between 2 handrails, nearly fell over one of said handrails etc, he also got very wound up at a delivery driver who parked in his way and just sat in the van staring at him, he wasn't so bad when he realised it was my dad and he was trying to wind him up on purpose though lol xx


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> @New-journey I was wrong, sorry! It was a cauliflower chocolate pudding recipe I found last night! But as I said I'd give you a link for cauli brownies I went on a hunt and found this so here you go  xx
> https://thefeedfeed.com/lilsipper/vegan-cauliflower-brownies


Thanks, a little strange but may try a variation! Can I have the one for cauliflower chocolate pudding too?


----------



## Mark Parrott

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I knew a property development company that would deliberately leave 13 out of a row of houses/units - so they would be numbered 10...11... 12... 14.., presumably because they were often harder to shift.


I've seen tower blocks with no 13th floor, goes from 12 to 14.


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> Thanks, a little strange but may try a variation! Can I have the one for cauliflower chocolate pudding too?


I'll get back to you with it at some point as I don't actually bookmark them on the laptop, I write them down to save the laptop storage so I'll have to look for it first and I'm busy doing other things at the moment xx


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Thanks, a little strange but may try a variation! Can I have the one for cauliflower chocolate pudding too?


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww...cauliflower pudding NJ?...how could you.


----------



## Kaylz

Well not done a lot today as of yet, looked at a few recipe websites, got dinner sorted, now getting stressed out at the cat, well he's been meowing since 3:30am and now I cant move without him thinking its time to be fed again, so cue constant meowing again that will continue until he's fed at half 11  gets so stressful having to listen to it constantly all day everyday  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Hair cut...had a change of heart...short hair until the Winter...decided I have to make more of an effort.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well not done a lot today as of yet, looked at a few recipe websites, got dinner sorted, now getting stressed out at the cat, well he's been meowing since 3:30am and now I cant move without him thinking its time to be fed again, so cue constant meowing again that will continue until he's fed at half 11  gets so stressful having to listen to it constantly all day everyday  xx


I always leave some dried food out for my cat K...usually cats are not greedy & will only eat as much as they need...however...there's always the exception to the rule.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hair cut...had a change of heart...short hair until the Winter...decided I have to make more of an effort.View attachment 7960


Wow!!! Very nice hun, your looking fantastic!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Wow!!! Very nice hun, your looking fantastic!  xx


Thank you K...not so sure about that & It's a little shorter than I thought it would be...thankfully my hair grows quickly so hopefully long enough to tie it back by the end of the year...I was getting too lazy...making no effort with it at all...not good when you get to my age.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I always leave some dried food out for my cat K...usually cats are not greedy & will only eat as much as they need...however...there's always the exception to the rule.


He gets more than enough, he's fed his meals 4 times a day and gets treats on top of that so its not cause he's actually hungry, just being a nuisance, he's 10 times worse today as mums out volunteering and she panders to him all the time so he has separation issues since she's started pandering to him, it's just so off putting, especially at 7am and I'm half asleep trying to concentrate on getting my breakfast dose injected and he's 30cm away screaming in my ear xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thank you K...not so sure about that & It's a little shorter than I thought it would be...thankfully my hair grows quickly so hopefully long enough to tie it back by the end of the year...I was getting too lazy...making no effort with it at all...not good when you get to my age.


I think it looks great and really suits you!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> He gets more than enough, he's fed his meals 4 times a day and gets treats on top of that so its not cause he's actually hungry, just being a nuisance, he's 10 times worse today as mums out volunteering and she panders to him all the time so he has separation issues since she's started pandering to him, it's just so off putting, especially at 7am and I'm half asleep trying to concentrate on getting my breakfast dose injected and he's 30cm away screaming in my ear xx


Ahh


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I think it looks great and really suits you!!  xx


Thank you K...housework now yuk...there always a down side..


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thank you K...housework now yuk...there always a down side..


I'll have the dishes to do shortly so I feel your pain but as its only me for dinner today at least I wont have as many to do  xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Hair cut...had a change of heart...short hair until the Winter...decided I have to make more of an effort.View attachment 7960


Wow you look great, love the colour.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Wow you look great, love the colour.


Thanks Lorraine...home cut & coloured...I hate going to the hairdressers.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I


Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Lorraine...home cut & coloured...I hate going to the hairdressers.


I haven't been to the hairdressers for years, used to have an old friend come to the house to cut and colour it, once I  moved I was too far away, but daughter was doing a hairdressing course at the college close to where I moved, so I used to go in as a model and get my hair done cheap for the students.  Now daughter is qualified she comes round to mine and does it.  Don't think I could afford hairdressers prices lol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> I
> 
> I haven't been to the hairdressers for years, used to have an old friend come to the house to cut and colour it, once I  moved I was too far away, but daughter was doing a hairdressing course at the college close to where I moved, so I used to go in as a model and get my hair done cheap for the students.  Now daughter is qualified she comes round to mine and does it.  Don't think I could afford hairdressers prices lol.


Lorraine the last time I used the hairdressers it came to around £120...I wasn't that happy with it and they ask you so many questions...I really don't like going to the salon (ooh that shows my age there)...so now been cutting it myself for ages...might go for the odd trim but that's all...wow...that's a bonus having your daughter be able to do it...how far away are you exactly?


----------



## Bubbsie

House working & reading the manuals for my car...my laptop and my central heating controls...not before time.


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> I
> 
> I haven't been to the hairdressers for years, used to have an old friend come to the house to cut and colour it, once I  moved I was too far away, but daughter was doing a hairdressing course at the college close to where I moved, so I used to go in as a model and get my hair done cheap for the students.  Now daughter is qualified she comes round to mine and does it.  Don't think I could afford hairdressers prices lol.


I go to the hairdressers every three weeks! High maintenance or what? Because my hair is short and thick it has a mind of it’s own and needs tamed regularly, I go in a right pap when my hairdresser, who has been doing my hair since 1991, decides to have a week or two off. How dare she! It can be an expensive do as I get it coloured every six weeks but I have never smoked, hardly drink so keeping my hair in tip top condition is my vice! Mr Eggy goes every two weeks! Mind you his only costs a tenner! Same hairdresser though.


----------



## eggyg

Been into town this morning and booked a holiday with my friendly travel agent, I was in the game up until four years ago and like to book with my former employers as I get a discount! We are taking our three oldest grandchildren to Benidorm of all places! Well it’s a few miles out, it incorporates a zoo and water park and you’re accommodated in lodges. We are going in October half term so no chance of them burning and touch wood Mr Eggy’s op will be well and truly over and done with and recovery completed. They are really excited as they haven’t been abroad before, have charged their parents with organising passports, bet I will still be nagging them in August! Then I went for a coffee at a friend’s house and had a good natter, haven’t seen each other for a while as she works in a school, so holidays are usually the only time. Came home had lunch, now sitting trying my hardest not to light the fire as I am still cold. To be fair, I think I may be coming down with something which isn’t like me at all. I have sneezed all week, currently have a sore throat and a headache ( again) and just feel like lying on the sofa and falling asleep.  Might just do that! Night night!!


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve fixed my removal date. 27th April, two weeks today. I’ve discovered that for redirection of post, the Post Office need me to send evidence of ID and a recent utility bill to stop identity theft. I’ve sent all my recent bills to various solicitors. Last time I did this, there was none of this. 

And there was me thinking modern life is easier.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Been into town this morning and booked a holiday with my friendly travel agent, I was in the game up until four years ago and like to book with my former employers as I get a discount! We are taking our three oldest grandchildren to Benidorm of all places! Well it’s a few miles out, it incorporates a zoo and water park and you’re accommodated in lodges. We are going in October half term so no chance of them burning and touch wood Mr Eggy’s op will be well and truly over and done with and recovery completed. They are really excited as they haven’t been abroad before, have charged their parents with organising passports, bet I will still be nagging them in August! Then I went for a coffee at a friend’s house and had a good natter, haven’t seen each other for a while as she works in a school, so holidays are usually the only time. Came home had lunch, now sitting trying my hardest not to light the fire as I am still cold. To be fair, I think I may be coming down with something which isn’t like me at all. I have sneezed all week, currently have a sore throat and a headache ( again) and just feel like lying on the sofa and falling asleep.  Might just do that! Night night!!



Oh they’ll enjoy Magic Natura Eggy!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I always leave some dried food out for my cat K...usually cats are not greedy & will only eat as much as they need...however...there's always the exception to the rule.


Ours are an exception to the rule.  Starting to look like little barrels!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Oh they’ll enjoy Magic Natura Eggy!


Oh good deduction @Amigo, have you been? My friend who booked it for us today, took her three children there just after it opened and said it is great. Wouldn’t normally do an all inclusive holiday but it was a great price compared to self catering in the Canaries for the same time. It does look really good, I have never been to Benidorm so will be something different for us too. There is a free bus apparently which runs all day into the town and the beach. Only six months to go!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I’ve fixed my removal date. 27th April, two weeks today. I’ve discovered that for redirection of post, the Post Office need me to send evidence of ID and a recent utility bill to stop identity theft. I’ve sent all my recent bills to various solicitors. Last time I did this, there was none of this.
> 
> And there was me thinking modern life is easier.


Dont get your post re directed, it’ll only be Saga offering you holidays or insurance or Stannah Stair lifts!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Oh good deduction @Amigo, have you been? My friend who booked it for us today, took her three children there just after it opened and said it is great. Wouldn’t normally do an all inclusive holiday but it was a great price compared to self catering in the Canaries for the same time. It does look really good, I have never been to Benidorm so will be something different for us too. There is a free bus apparently which runs all day into the town and the beach. Only six months to go!



Yes you can experience all Benidorm has to offer on visits without staying in the thick of it. We met up with a friend and her family who were staying there last year. They said it’s a great place for kids. The lodges are not exactly palatial but they do the job and there’s plenty of food and snacks for the kids. They’ll love the animals and they have plenty of pools/water features and entertainment to wear the kids out. 
Take the courtesy bus to the old town and have a look round and a walk down the prom. Most people are shocked at what Benidorm has to offer once they take their snobbery hat off!


----------



## Kaylz

Well got the sprouts par boiled for roasting this afternoon, sat down with a cuppy until it was time to get on, granddad was down VERY early at 15:10, assuming this was to make up for being VERY late last night and the fact he couldn't get out of here quick enough this morning! Should have paid attention to my vape, couldn't get a decent puff as the battery was low, fully charged now though , had tea, done the dishes and now just spent £52 on 2 hoodies!!  xx


----------



## eggyg

Resistance was futile!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Yes you can experience all Benidorm has to offer on visits without staying in the thick of it. We met up with a friend and her family who were staying there last year. They said it’s a great place for kids. The lodges are not exactly palatial but they do the job and there’s plenty of food and snacks for the kids. They’ll love the animals and they have plenty of pools/water features and entertainment to wear the kids out.
> Take the courtesy bus to the old town and have a look round and a walk down the prom. Most people are shocked at what Benidorm has to offer once they take their snobbery hat off!


My friend did say the lodges were compact! Ach, we will hardly be in it!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> My friend did say the lodges were compact! Ach, we will hardly be in it!



Make sure you get one with a sitting area outside. My friends had to ask for a change because of this.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Oh good deduction @Amigo, have you been? My friend who booked it for us today, took her three children there just after it opened and said it is great. Wouldn’t normally do an all inclusive holiday but it was a great price compared to self catering in the Canaries for the same time. It does look really good, I have never been to Benidorm so will be something different for us too. There is a free bus apparently which runs all day into the town and the beach. Only six months to go!


I am sure the grandkids will love it


----------



## Stitch147

Got a tattoo and had my nails done ready for my holiday next Thursday.


----------



## grovesy

Potted up Begoina plugs that were delivered by the postman.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Hair cut...had a change of heart...short hair until the Winter...decided I have to make more of an effort.View attachment 7960


Gosh, can't believe you cut your own hair, amazing result.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I hate going to the barbers.  Never really know what to ask for.  I just say 'haircut please'.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Gosh, can't believe you cut your own hair, amazing result.


Thanks NJ...I hate going to the hairdressers...I've done it before and its fine...not perfect but nothing a galloping horse would notice...I have a friend or rather their partner who is a hair & make up artist with The Royal Ballet...he usually cuts my hair for me...problem is he is often away on tour with them...once he's back I'll pop over to see him for a trim...lord knows when that will be.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I hate going to the barbers.  Never really know what to ask for.  I just say 'haircut please'.


Same here I hate going to a hairdressing salon.


----------



## Bubbsie

So far let the blasted cat out three times...one more time & he might just be packing his little bag!...followed on with lots of admin from yesterday...looked through some old (and I mean old) posts on here...amazing to look back & see how far we've all come...plan to shampoo the upstairs carpets later...now that sun is shining a spot of Spring Cleaning would be appropriate.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Sun just came out here! I've got a lot of baking to do today, though may also have to get outside & clean out the chicken coop again.  Grass is starting to grow but too wet to cut yet.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Sun just came out here! I've got a lot of baking to do today, though may also have to get outside & clean out the chicken coop again.  Grass is starting to grow but too wet to cut yet.


Same here Mark...grass is soaking & Harry has made several deposits on it...yuk.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Sun just came out here! I've got a lot of baking to do today, though may also have to get outside & clean out the chicken coop again.  Grass is starting to grow but too wet to cut yet.


know it was days ago but did you crack that smallest ever chicken egg? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> know it was days ago but did you crack that smallest ever chicken egg? xx


I hope not K...that was a special little egg...one to keep Markyp.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Gosh, can't believe you cut your own hair, amazing result.


Thanks NJ...yep done it a few times now.


----------



## Kaylz

Well I've done nothing but chill with the telly and Bruce, watching Frasier just now while waiting on my granddad coming with the shopping then I'll get all that put away as he just dumps it all on the worktop!! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well I've done nothing but chill with the telly and Bruce, watching Frasier just now while waiting on my granddad coming with the shopping then I'll get all that put away as he just dumps it all on the worktop!! xx


I need you here for a weekend Kaylz...plenty to do here...free board & lodging...lots of time with Harry?...he's looking forward to your arrival.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I need you here for a weekend Kaylz...plenty to do here...free board & lodging...lots of time with Harry?...he's looking forward to your arrival.


Afraid not, weekends are the only time I really get to spend time with Bruce, I'll come for a few days during the week though if your offering haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Afraid not, weekends are the only time I really get to spend time with Bruce, I'll come for a few days during the week though if your offering haha xx


I'll be working in the week Kaylz...although I could leave you a list.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I'll be working in the week Kaylz...although I could leave you a list.


Not a problem at all!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> know it was days ago but did you crack that smallest ever chicken egg? xx


No I haven't cracked it open yet.  Will have to as I'm curious.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

HURRAH! Sun’s out 

Just baked a cake to take over to my niece who is just starting renovations on their first house. Such an exciting time of life!


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> No I haven't cracked it open yet.  Will have to as I'm curious.


I am too! haha, you'll have to let us see as well!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Looking through the What did you eat yesterday thread for some inspiration...my diet is unadventurous...bland...the best so far @Mark Parrott with his chcoclate...and the heart shaped potato from @Kaylz ...but really liking the Pot Luck Stew from @Ljc ...the worse anything Cauliflower related...still more to trawl through.


----------



## eggyg

Feel loads better today, no headache for the first time in over a week. I have finally taken the plunge and cleaned out the fire, emptied and scrubbed and set for the winter. I will NOT be lighting it for at least 6 months! Carried on the cleaning and have Hoovered, polished and even done my glass shelves and overmantle mirror in the living room, and I even dusted my skirting boards! That’s not an every day job, or even every week or month job! The temperature gauge is showing double figures today and we had a wee bit sun, Mr Eggy pruning his grape vine and I have made lentil soup for a late lunch as we are at a 21st tonight and it’s bound to be a beige buffet so I need sustenance before I go as probably the only thing I can eat is the cheese squares off the pineapple, cheese and silverskin onion sticks lovingly stuck into an orange covered in tin foil! Well retro is here even for buffets! If I’m lucky there may be some nuts in a disposable bowl on the tables which everyone dips their fingers in! Yuk! Think I will just stay at home! Only joking it’s our niece and it’s a good excuse to wear my new fabulous shoes, very high and totally unpractical but hey it’s one night!


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Kaylz, @Bubbsie I've cracked open the egg!  It looks bizarre.  No yolk but there is a bump where the yolk should be.


----------



## Kaylz

Just been through to the kitchen to make a cuppy, asked mum if she's cleaned the worktop from toast crumbs earlier, her reply 'yes' well either she lied or her cleaning skills leave a lot to be desired as there are still toast crumbs all over the place! Will have my coffee then go and get it cleaned up , bad news guys, my NEW pint glass broke when she was drying it again, so MAYBE its just that the glass is too thin or something as its exactly the same place as the last one, email confirmation that my hoodies have been dispatched  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> @Kaylz, @Bubbsie I've cracked open the egg!  It looks bizarre.  No yolk but there is a bump where the yolk should be.
> View attachment 8078


Oh my!!! That is very odd, I've never seen anything like that happen before in my life!  xx


----------



## Stitch147

It's a lovely warm sunny day so I'm doing my minion duty and helping at the spring open day at Wibblers brewery.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> @Kaylz, @Bubbsie I've cracked open the egg!  It looks bizarre.  No yolk but there is a bump where the yolk should be.
> View attachment 8078


Would you mind if I shared these on my FB to see if anyone I know has come across this before? xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Would you mind if I shared these on my FB to see if anyone I know has come across this before? xx


Yeah, no probs.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Mark Parrott said:


> @Kaylz, @Bubbsie I've cracked open the egg!  It looks bizarre.  No yolk but there is a bump where the yolk should be.
> View attachment 8078


Wow! Never seen anything like that!


----------



## Mark Parrott

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Wow! Never seen anything like that!


Me neither, not in the time we've kept chickens.  It was amongst their normal sized eggs.  I wondered if it was the chicken version of a placenta.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been baking.  Here are my rolls.  Got a loaf in the oven as we speak.


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> @Kaylz, @Bubbsie I've cracked open the egg!  It looks bizarre.  No yolk but there is a bump where the yolk should be.
> View attachment 8078


Weird!


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> Got a tattoo and had my nails done ready for my holiday next Thursday.



Stitch, I’d always thought you needed to keep new tattoos out of the sun and you’re not supposed to put suncream on newly done ones. Do you have to keep it covered on holiday?


----------



## Stitch147

Amigo said:


> Stitch, I’d always thought you needed to keep new tattoos out of the sun and you’re not supposed to put suncream on newly done ones. Do you have to keep it covered on holiday?


I have a long sleeve top on today. It will be covered a fair bit on holiday anyway. I'm naturally blonde with fair skin so burn very easily.


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> I have a long sleeve top on today. It will be covered a fair bit on holiday anyway. I'm naturally blonde with fair skin so burn very easily.



Well at least you’ll get to show it off at night Stitch!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Been baking.  Here are my rolls.  Got a loaf in the oven as we speak.
> View attachment 8080


These the low protein ones Mark?...get in there!


----------



## Carolg

Washing, gardening, housework and a little doze.


----------



## New-journey

Back from party one and going to party 2 in a couple of hours, I could get used to this and the sun us shining!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> These the low protein ones Mark?...get in there!


These are the protein ones.  Had one, obviously.  Delicious!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Mark Parrott said:


> Been baking.  Here are my rolls.  Got a loaf in the oven as we speak.
> View attachment 8080


Look lovely. I am going to have to check out the recipe section again.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Back from party one and going to party 2 in a couple of hours, I could get used to this and the sun us shining!


Was going to shampoo the carpets upstairs...began tiding up the garden...then the kids got the space hoppers out...a couple of hours later...shattered...no energy left...the carpets can wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Back from party one and going to party 2 in a couple of hours, I could get used to this and the sun us shining!


Oo er get you...socialite.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> These are the protein ones.  Had one, obviously.  Delicious!


Obviously .


----------



## Kaylz

Been searching eBay for a new pint glass, had tea, dishes done, only breakfast for tomorrow and they dishes to sort then I'm done for the day , get the mince done tomorrow afternoon for tea so just wondering when's best to wash my hair in prep for dying on Tuesday, hmmm, will work something out but mum will be having a shower in the afternoon so no doubt I'll have to wait  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Loaf done now.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Loaf done now.
> View attachment 8081


Looks lovely Mark, hats off to you and @Bubbsie  for having the patience for low carb baking  x


----------



## Bubbsie

Shattered after several  hours in the garden...not used to being in the sun either...going for a snooze...I need one.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Made pork pies I can't eat. Second batch is in the oven. Mark is the bread in the recipe section?  Is it the one made with flaxseed/linseed?  Is it the same recipe for the rolls?  Sorry lots of questions there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's got quite warm here this afternoon.  Hope it's the same tomorrow as need to get planting.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Looks lovely Mark, hats off to you and @Bubbsie  for having the patience for low carb baking  x


Thanks Kaylz but I can't take all the credit for my rolls & bread...those were made with a recipe developed by @Marsbartoastie ...I believe there are more delights to come from her kitchen soon


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Loaf done now.
> View attachment 8081


Mark they look fantastic...so appetising...could just go a slice now with some good butter.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Grannylorraine said:


> Made pork pies I can't eat. Second batch is in the oven. Mark is the bread in the recipe section?  Is it the one made with flaxseed/linseed?  Is it the same recipe for the rolls?  Sorry lots of questions there.


It's not my recipe, it is courtesy of @Marsbartoastie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Made pork pies I can't eat. Second batch is in the oven. Mark is the bread in the recipe section?  Is it the one made with flaxseed/linseed?  Is it the same recipe for the rolls?  Sorry lots of questions there.


Lorraine a few of us are working on low carb recipes for those foodstuffs we miss so much...mainly it's the hard work of @Marsbartoastie and @Mark Parrott ...I chip in the odd recipe...so far there are recipes for The Rolls & Bread...Naan Bread...Yorkshire Puddings...Pizza Base...Tortilla Wraps...at the moment I believe she is working on low carb Chocolate Chip cookies...I'm sure she wouldn't mind you having the recipe...copying it below
Ingredients
1/2 cup Oat flour
1/2 cup Almond flour
1/2 cup Ground Linseeds
1 cup Vital wheat gluten
1/2 tsp sugar (I used icing sugar to make it more available to the yeast)
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 sachet 'easy bake' type yeast
3 tbsp Olive oil
1 1/4 cups blood warm water
Method
Put all dry ingredients in the mixer, make a well and add oil/water. Mix using dough hook for about 5 minutes until a bit stretchy.  Alternatively, knead by hand.
Put in loaf tin or shape into rolls. Cover with damp cloth and leave somewhere warmish to rise (a couple of hours).
Bake at 230 for 15 minutes, reduce temp to 190 and bake for another 20 minutes.

12 slices work out at c140 cals a slice and 5.5g carbs


----------



## Grannylorraine

Bubbsie said:


> Lorraine a few of us are working on low carb recipes for those foodstuffs we miss so much...mainly it's the hard work of @Marsbartoastie and @Mark Parrott ...I chip in the odd recipe...so far there are recipes for The Rolls & Bread...Naan Bread...Yorkshire Puddings...Pizza Base...Tortilla Wraps...at the moment I believe she is working on low carb Chocolate Chip cookies...I'm sure she wouldn't mind you having the recipe...copying it below
> Ingredients
> 1/2 cup Oat flour
> 1/2 cup Almond flour
> 1/2 cup Ground Linseeds
> 1 cup Vital wheat gluten
> 1/2 tsp sugar (I used icing sugar to make it more available to the yeast)
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 1/2 tsp baking powder
> 1 sachet 'easy bake' type yeast
> 3 tbsp Olive oil
> 1 1/4 cups blood warm water
> Method
> Put all dry ingredients in the mixer, make a well and add oil/water. Mix using dough hook for about 5 minutes until a bit stretchy.  Alternatively, knead by hand.
> Put in loaf tin or shape into rolls. Cover with damp cloth and leave somewhere warmish to rise (a couple of hours).
> Bake at 230 for 15 minutes, reduce temp to 190 and bake for another 20 minutes.
> 
> 12 slices work out at c140 cals a slice and 5.5g carbs


Thanks


----------



## Kaylz

Don't suppose any of you fabulous low carb cooks would happen to have/be able to come up with a decent recipe for crispy beef? it was a favourite of mine from the Chinese and feels like torture every weekend when my mum has it xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Bread proving in the warming oven...once that's ready onto making some rolls...trying torpedo ones today...hopefully hot dogs for later this afternoon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Don't suppose any of you fabulous low carb cooks would happen to have/be able to come up with a decent recipe for crispy beef? it was a favourite of mine from the Chinese and feels like torture every weekend when my mum has it xx


Sorry Kaylz...not my forte...but now you've put the suggestion out there maybe someone will have a try.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Had a tidy up, made scones for tomorrow's bake club.  Going for a run later.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Don't suppose any of you fabulous low carb cooks would happen to have/be able to come up with a decent recipe for crispy beef? it was a favourite of mine from the Chinese and feels like torture every weekend when my mum has it xx



This is a recipe for low carb crispy chilli beef (could omit the sesame seeds). Time consuming though and you’d need to adjust the amounts unless you’re cooking for the others. 

https://www.ruled.me/keto-crispy-sesame-beef/


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> This is a recipe for low carb crispy chilli beef (could omit the sesame seeds). Time consuming though and you’d need to adjust the amounts unless you’re cooking for the others.
> 
> https://www.ruled.me/keto-crispy-sesame-beef/


See Amigo...told her someone would come up with something.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just been out to buy some tree ferns for the front garden.  Will be planting them in a few minutes if the weather stays fine.  It's quite mild but some nasty looking clouds are looming.


----------



## Vince_UK

Flew back to Shanghai.
When arrived the fingerprint machine at immigration couldn't recognise me because of the pin pricks from testing. We settled on my thumb prints for the future lol.
I had to demonstrate what I actually did and one of the dear chaps had to look away when he saw the blood drop lol. Good thig I actually did have my meter with me which I had intended not to take, that could have been problematic. That is perfectly true.
I had to laugh actually , but out of sight of the immigration people.


----------



## Vince_UK

Grannylorraine said:


> Had a tidy up, made scones for tomorrow's bake club.  Going for a run later.


I volunteer to be your official unpaid tester Lorraine.
I will always give an unbiased opinion I promise


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Loaf done now.
> View attachment 8081


Food Parcel?
( is there an emo here for begging?)


----------



## Grannylorraine

Vince_UK said:


> I volunteer to be your official unpaid tester Lorraine.
> I will always give an unbiased opinion I promise


I have an unpaid tester Vince, my dad already has that role. I have had to put aside one of the pork pies for him, he gives me his honest opinion. Lol. A few weeks ago when they came for dinner he told me I cook leg of lamb much better than I cook turkey.


----------



## Davein

Vince_UK said:


> Flew back to Shanghai.
> When arrived the fingerprint machine at immigration couldn't recognise me because of the pin pricks from testing. We settled on my thumb prints for the future lol.
> I had to demonstrate what I actually did and one of the dear chaps had to look away when he saw the blood drop lol. Good thig I actually did have my meter with me which I had intended not to take, that could have been problematic. That is perfectly true.
> I had to laugh actually , but out of sight of the immigration people.


Not many Chinese diabetics then Vince?


----------



## Kaylz

Well mum got me 2 pint glasses today, 1 is the same shape as the 2 she broke so they are soaking just now and will get them washed at tea time, found a recipe for brownies using 3 ingredients, worked them out with products I could get my hands on and they are around the 8g carb mark, have also researched other brands of products, will get them worked out, then post all on the recipe thread if anyone's interested, searched eBay for a new bag but haven't come across anything I like yet , now having another cuppy before I get on with doing the mince  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Well mum got me 2 pint glasses today, 1 is the same shape as the 2 she broke so they are soaking just now and will get them washed at tea time, found a recipe for brownies using 3 ingredients, worked them out with products I could get my hands on and they are around the 8g carb mark, have also researched other brands of products, will get them worked out, then post all on the recipe thread if anyone's interested, searched eBay for a new bag but haven't come across anything I like yet , now having another cuppy before I get on with doing the mince  xx


I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, got our tree ferns & some shrubs & I've dug out a border in our front garden to plant them.  Worn out now, so will plant them tomorrow.  Just got them lined up in their pots at the mo.  Looking better already!


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm definitely interested.


I will try to get it posted at some point tonight, if not it will be tomorrow for sure  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm definitely interested.


I will try to get it posted at some point tonight, if not it will be tomorrow for sure  xx


----------



## grovesy

Potted up my Tomato and Cucumber seedlings.


----------



## Kaylz

I'm so jealous of all you guys that can grow your own stuff!! haha xx


----------



## eggyg

It was a rather pleasant morning so got a wash on straight away. Full English as per every Sunday, Mr Eggy off to a full day photography talk thingy. Done another wash and got it all pegged out. Read some of my book. Decided to have a walk to Aldi as was so nice, so put my trusty rucksack on my back and set off. Bought a few bits and bobs for tonight  and tomorrow’s tea and was back home in under an hour. Sat at kitchen table looking at the dark clouds looming above, think I had better bring my washing in!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Dark clouds have loomed here too & now it's raining.  I did get back out in the garden to plant a few shrubs before it rained.  Still a few more to do.


----------



## Radders

Got up early (for a Sunday) and cycled 6 miles to do some leafleting for the local election in the next borough. According to Fitbit I walked over 4 miles, then cycled home again, uphill.
Have been very lazy all afternoon - back to work tomorrow after two weeks off, and it’s approaching the silly season when I normally clock up over 75 hours of overtime in 6 weeks. Resisting the temptation to check work emails and forums!


----------



## Bubbsie

Just back from a good two mile walk with Harry...started to rain just as we left the house...but we soldiered on...enjoyed it...phew...need a cuppa builders tea now...then feet up!


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I haven't bought any cigarettes for over three months...although at one point I did find myself getting close to those who had been smoking...just for a sniff of that nicotine aroma...I was told I had to stop that...it could be misunderstood...get me into trouble...now I only find the smell of stale tobacco smoke mildly interesting/attractive...hope it will wear off totally soon.


No it doesn't bubsie it been 12 month for me and still look forward to doing school run just for that kwik sniff as I walk past the school gates,x


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> No it doesn't bubsie it been 12 month for me and still look forward to doing school run just for that kwik sniff as I walk past the school gates,x


Shameful really Heath o...weaning myself off it slowly...not quite there yet...but a major step forward yesterday when clearing the garden ready for summer ...we threw the 'outside' ashtrays in the rubbish bag...although I was tempted to have a quick  sniff of them before I finally ditched them I resisted.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Dark clouds have loomed here too & now it's raining.  I did get back out in the garden to plant a few shrubs before it rained.  Still a few more to do.


I went for a walk in that Mark...actually it wasn't too bad...we had the park to ourselves...apart from Harry's mate Dotty the staffie.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Shameful really Heath o...weaning myself off it slowly...not quite there yet...but a major step forward yesterday when clearing the garden ready for summer ...we threw the 'outside' ashtrays in the rubbish bag...although I was tempted to have a quick  sniff of them before I finally ditched them I resisted.


 even now if I go daughters that smell hits me as soon as I walk in and daren't stay long cos I couldn't trust myself not to have a drag.


----------



## Kaylz

I've been of the ciggies since November and don't miss the taste or smell at all, I smoked for 14 years, cant even stand people smoking near me as I just think the smell is totally rank now xx


----------



## Heath o

That not to bad kaylz well done, I started smoking when I was 12 only about 40 a week but back then it was 70 p I think for 20 out of vending machine bur from 16 yr old it went to about 40/50 a day up until 12 months ago seem to do alright every now and then I'll get the urge that can last half hour till a couple of days so far managed to refrain from it though,x


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> , I started smoking when I was 12


Funnily enough that's when I started too, when I went to the high school! lol, couldn't tell you how many I smoked a day, smoked rollies until the OH got home from work then smoked his fags as well xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Davein said:


> Not many Chinese diabetics then Vince?


over 30% of the population actually Heath, like everything else here it is in denial.


----------



## Carolg

Sitting watching starlings squabble over suet pellets and sparrows just minding their own business and getting scoffed in. Lots of cheeps and chirps and collecting of wee twigs going on. Daffies dancing in breeze, and cherry blossom getting ready tbloom. Went for a walk in local glen with son, daughter, granddaughter and the dog. Lovely day, lovely walk and no moan from me about exercise


----------



## Bubbsie

Finishing off my emails...listening to a news item in the background asking...'Man flu does it exist?'...I have no  idea.


----------



## Bubbsie

Twenty minutes on the exercise bike before a shower...I've been neglecting my exercise lately.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Got a lot to do today.  Take wifey to hospital to pick up sleep monitor, need food shopping for the week, some more shrubs to plant in the garden, clean out chicken coop, make some burger buns & write a scathing letter to a debt collecting agency.  Think that's everything.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Got a lot to do today.  Take wifey to hospital to pick up sleep monitor, need food shopping for the week, some more shrubs to plant in the garden, clean out chicken coop, make some burger buns & write a scathing letter to a debt collecting agency.  Think that's everything.


That should take you til lunchtime
What about the afternoon?


----------



## Kaylz

Well got my omelette made this morning, dinner, dishes, sorted some clothes out the drawers, granddads just had his shower so he'll be through to sit nodding off  will get the tatties on soon, then tea, dishes, local news watching, sort brekkie out for tomorrow, dishes, chill  dying my hair in the morning so looking forward to that  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> That should take you til lunchtime
> What about the afternoon?


I don't function before 11am!  Need the coffee fix first.  Anyway, so far been to the hosp, done the shopping, wrote letter to debt collectors & now proving the dough for my burger rolls.  Forgot to include cutting the grass.  Somehow it's started growing!


----------



## Bubbsie

Nothing...I've done absolutely nothing I set out to do today...off to do that now...laters.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Nothing...I've done absolutely nothing I set out to do today...off to do that now...laters.


Sorry but this so made me laugh  at least your honest! haha  xx


----------



## grovesy

Gardening, it amazes me how quick the weeds grow.


----------



## Grannylorraine

grovesy said:


> Gardening, it amazes me how quick the weeds grow.


me too, that flowers take ages to take and grow when planted, but weeds appear out of no where overnight.  As for me I am going to take my mum to bake club tonight along with my homemade pork pies and scones, and sit and eat my cheese salad while I am there, but I never know there could be something there I can eat.  But they are such a lovely group I would miss out much more by not going, and mum loves it.


----------



## grovesy

Yeah they do certainly seem to grow over night.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Will cut the grass tomorrow.  Everything else has been done.  Giving a dough a second prove in the oven on low as it's not rising as much as i'd like.


----------



## eggyg

Up late today by my standards, faffed about a bit looking for ideas for fells to climb this week. Weather very nice, went for a walk pre lunch, just to chemist to pick up our shed load of medication. Had lunch, read some of yesterday’s Times. It takes me a week to finish it, I read everything but the sports pages. Just as an aside, a former colleague and friend of mine was on the front page of The Culture section, it’s a photo from last year’s Glastonbury, she didn’t know it had been taken and got the shock of her life when a friend messaged her to let her know. It’s very good and epitomises everything Glastonbury. Made a goulash for tonight’s tea and have started tomorrow’s. Salmon and lime fish cakes. Just need breadcrumbed, waiting for mix to cool down. Will have tea about six, then settle down to watch TV, although I am bereft because Masterchef has finished and Marcella!


----------



## Bubbsie

Got to go somewhere I'm not allowed to mention here soon...its a four letter word beginning with 'W'


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's me had tea, on my way through with my coffee when I glanced at the computer table and realised I hadn't phoned to cancel my dentist appointment at the end of the month  6 minutes and 14 second phone call and my appointment has finally been cancelled, that other patient that the receptionist was apparently dealing with must have had a long list to go through!! lol, good job I've got a few hundred minutes in my monthly allowance that's for sure  xx


----------



## kentish maid

Carolg said:


> Sitting watching starlings squabble over suet pellets and sparrows just minding their own business and getting scoffed in. Lots of cheeps and chirps and collecting of wee twigs going on. Daffies dancing in breeze, and cherry blossom getting ready tbloom. Went for a walk in local glen with son, daughter, granddaughter and the dog. Lovely day, lovely walk and no moan from me about exercise


Your mention of birds reminded me that I meant to look something up when I got home from my walk this morning. Came across three magpies having a scrap, seems they can be quite vicious around this time of year, two males trying to attract a female. Stood watching for a while, they all flew off eventually


----------



## Carolg

A wee bit shopping and now for mindless tv then


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> A wee bit shopping and now for mindless tv then


Aye we're the same, watching the soaps as there's not much else on and Bruce 'forgot' to bring the Frasier dvd's up the road! MEN  xx


----------



## AJLang

Spent a lot of time chatting to my Dad during three phone calls, wrote over  500 words in "Susie Tails of my Life", did my physio and enrolled for my Classical Archaeology and Ancient History module.


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Funnily enough that's when I started too, when I went to the high school! lol, couldn't tell you how many I smoked a day, smoked rollies until the OH got home from work then smoked his fags as well xx


Good onya kaylz proper smoker I smoked roll ups from 13 after my mum died( probably cos I couldn't knick tipped cigarettes off her then) and smoked em till 12 months ago,xx


----------



## Heath o

Got my pedal bike operational,took dogs 3 mile,2 mile bike ride then took my 14St 8lb of pure muscle to the gym,sorry flab just to burn off last night's Ben and Jerry's,and she just got me another so will have to do it all again tomorrow,


----------



## Heath o

Radders said:


> Got up early (for a Sunday) and cycled 6 miles to do some leafleting for the local election in the next borough. According to Fitbit I walked over 4 miles, then cycled home again, uphill.
> Have been very lazy all afternoon - back to work tomorrow after two weeks off, and it’s approaching the silly season when I normally clock up over 75 hours of overtime in 6 weeks. Resisting the temptation to check work emails and forums!


What they like those fitbits radders been thinking investing in one


----------



## Bubbsie

Got myself up after a very late night (or should I say early morning)...had some coffee...need to have more coffee...then off back to that place I'm not allowed to mention for more of the same...oh lord I hope they get it right this time.


----------



## Kaylz

Like bubbsie, haven't done much yet, away to get another coffee shortly then I will get started, sort lunch, get the hair dye on, par boil the sprouts when my granddad gets here with them, all while hoping the Hermes driver doesn't turn up with my parcel while my hairs a total mess!   xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Like bubbsie, haven't done much yet, away to get another coffee shortly then I will get started, sort lunch, get the hair dye on, par boil the sprouts when my granddad gets here with them, all while hoping the Hermes driver doesn't turn up with my parcel while my hairs a total mess!   xx


Hoi...haven't done much I was at that place beginning with 'W' until 1am this morning...off again shortly.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hoi...haven't done much I was at that place beginning with 'W' until 1am this morning...off again shortly.


No rest for the wicked eh my lovely  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> No rest for the wicked eh my lovely  xx


You're not the first to say that K.


----------



## eggyg

Up at 5.45! Daughter number three asked me to come and sit in her house as they are getting a door delivered! Only problem is they could only give her a time of between 8-4 she leaves for work at 8.15. I decided to walk as she lives on a very busy street and didn’t think I would be able to find a place to park my almost brand new very large car without getting it’s wing mirrors knocked off. Estimated it would take about 50 minutes so set off at 7.10. Currently sitting watching boring daytime telly eating 85% Green and Blacks and drinking Diet Coke. Have got my book with me and the WiFi code so sorted. Not really very good at doing nothing but I will have a go! Might have a nana nap later as up so early, never got up this early when I was working!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Up at 5.45! Daughter number three asked me to come and sit in her house as they are getting a door delivered! Only problem is they could only give her a time of between 8-4 she leaves for work at 8.15. I decided to walk as she lives on a very busy street and didn’t think I would be able to find a place to park my almost brand new very large car without getting it’s wing mirrors knocked off. Estimated it would take about 50 minutes so set off at 7.10. Currently sitting watching boring daytime telly eating 85% Green and Blacks and drinking Diet Coke. Have got my book with me and the WiFi code so sorted. Not really very good at doing nothing but I will have a go! Might have a nana nap later as up so early, never got up this early when I was working!



Now that’s a devoted mum for you!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Now that’s a devoted mum for you!


Or daft!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Or daft!



To be honest eggy, we just insist now that companies ring us on the mobile 15 mins before or when they’re on their way because I won’t sit in for anyone if I’m paying for the service.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Right, so what's today's plan?  I think cutting the grass is the first thing I've got to do.  First cut of the year & it damn well needs it!  Then put the steak & kidney in the slow cooker, off to take wifey to Papworth hosp sleep clinic, need to pop somewhere to get some butter for my low carb rough puff i'm making for my pie, then make the pastry.  Never made normal rough puff, let alone low carb rough puff.  Will be very experimental.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Right, so what's today's plan?  I think cutting the grass is the first thing I've got to do.  First cut of the year & it damn well needs it!  Then put the steak & kidney in the slow cooker, off to take wifey to Papworth hosp sleep clinic, need to pop somewhere to get some butter for my low carb rough puff i'm making for my pie, then make the pastry.  Never made normal rough puff, let alone low carb rough puff.  Will be very experimental.


A rough puff day


----------



## Amigo

I need to pop into town for some bits and pieces...face moisturiser to be precise. Got to stop the face from heading the same way as the rest of me! 

Visiting mum later at her dementia Home. I always go round the old ladies with chocolates and some like a cuddle. I speak fluent confusion now with some proficiency.

Not sure what I’m doing for dinner tonight but it will all become clear when I scour the fridge/freezer. 

Also got the W place tomorrow Bubs


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> A rough puff day



Ooo how very dare you!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I need to pop into town for some bits and pieces...face moisturiser to be precise. Got to stop the face from heading the same way as the rest of me!
> 
> Visiting mum later at her dementia Home. I always go round the old ladies with chocolates and some like a cuddle. I speak fluent confusion now with some proficiency.
> 
> Not sure what I’m doing for dinner tonight but it will all become clear when I scour the fridge/freezer.
> 
> Also got the W place tomorrow Bubs


How is your Mum doing Amigo?


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Ooo how very dare you!


I have no idea what you mean Amigo. I am all sweet and innocent.


----------



## grovesy

Walked to the library to return the 3 books I collected Saturday. 
Called in the convience store on the way back and bought a runner of reduced raspberries.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I have been busy. Plusnet have been their usual cheery and helpful selves (just like on their TV ads) and have got everything ready to install 40mbs fibre broadband at my new address. So, new router (free) installation (free) new phone number and a deal that is £2 cheaper than I have now, for a steam driven 8mbs. I could have ordered faster broadband, but that will be good enough for my purposes.

Pickfords have finalised their arrangents for the move - three day job over the 25, 26 and 27th of April.

Today I will be ringing utility companies - I’ll  have to start to pay for water. It’s not privatised in Scotland so it comes in the council tax, just like in the old days of rates in the UK. Which reminds me, I’ll have to ring the council down there to start paying council tax there.

There’s bound to be something I forget to do, so if there’s anything you guys think of, let me know


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> How is your Mum doing Amigo?



She’s defied all their predictions and survived Vince! They sent her back on end of life care with a hospital bed and a liquified diet and within a week she was back sat in the lounge and eating fish and chips in the dining room! She sang to everyone last time I was there bless her.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Right, so what's today's plan?  I think cutting the grass is the first thing I've got to do.  First cut of the year & it damn well needs it!  Then put the steak & kidney in the slow cooker, off to take wifey to Papworth hosp sleep clinic, need to pop somewhere to get some butter for my low carb rough puff i'm making for my pie, then make the pastry.  Never made normal rough puff, let alone low carb rough puff.  Will be very experimental.


Looking forward to it Mark...you're near enough for me to pop over...no veggies for me thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> She’s defied all their predictions and survived Vince! They sent her back on end of life care with a hospital bed and a liquified diet and within a week she was back sat in the lounge and eating fish and chips in the dining room! She sang to everyone last time I was there bless her.


Made me smile a lot Amigo...good to hear.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> She’s defied all their predictions and survived Vince! They sent her back on end of life care with a hospital bed and a liquified diet and within a week she was back sat in the lounge and eating fish and chips in the dining room! She sang to everyone last time I was there bless her.


That is terrifc Amigo, made of strong stuff. Long may it continue


----------



## Davein

mikeyB said:


> Well, I have been busy. Plusnet have been their usual cheery and helpful selves (just like on their TV ads) and have got everything ready to install 40mbs fibre broadband at my new address. So, new router (free) installation (free) new phone number and a deal that is £2 cheaper than I have now, for a steam driven 8mbs. I could have ordered faster broadband, but that will be good enough for my purposes.
> 
> Pickfords have finalised their arrangents for the move - three day job over the 25, 26 and 27th of April.
> 
> Today I will be ringing utility companies - I’ll  have to start to pay for water. It’s not privatised in Scotland so it comes in the council tax, just like in the old days of rates in the UK. Which reminds me, I’ll have to ring the council down there to start paying council tax there.
> 
> There’s bound to be something I forget to do, so if there’s anything you guys think of, let me know


TV Licence? change address. Driving Licence.if you have one


----------



## Bubbsie

Okay enough fun for now...off to 'W'.


----------



## Heath o

mikeyB said:


> Well, I have been busy. Plusnet have been their usual cheery and helpful selves (just like on their TV ads) and have got everything ready to install 40mbs fibre broadband at my new address. So, new router (free) installation (free) new phone number and a deal that is £2 cheaper than I have now, for a steam driven 8mbs. I could have ordered faster broadband, but that will be good enough for my purposes.
> 
> Pickfords have finalised their arrangents for the move - three day job over the 25, 26 and 27th of April.
> 
> Today I will be ringing utility companies - I’ll  have to start to pay for water. It’s not privatised in Scotland so it comes in the council tax, just like in the old days of rates in the UK. Which reminds me, I’ll have to ring the council down there to start paying council tax there.
> 
> There’s bound to be something I forget to do, so if there’s anything you guys think of, let me know


Feel sorry for you mikey leaving mull to go all the way to the concrete jungle then wishing you was back there,lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Well, I have been busy. Plusnet have been their usual cheery and helpful selves (just like on their TV ads) and have got everything ready to install 40mbs fibre broadband at my new address. So, new router (free) installation (free) new phone number and a deal that is £2 cheaper than I have now, for a steam driven 8mbs. I could have ordered faster broadband, but that will be good enough for my purposes.
> 
> Pickfords have finalised their arrangents for the move - three day job over the 25, 26 and 27th of April.
> 
> Today I will be ringing utility companies - I’ll  have to start to pay for water. It’s not privatised in Scotland so it comes in the council tax, just like in the old days of rates in the UK. Which reminds me, I’ll have to ring the council down there to start paying council tax there.
> 
> There’s bound to be something I forget to do, so if there’s anything you guys think of, let me know


'Steam Driven' 8mbs?  That would be a luxury for me!  I can only dream of such speeds!  We put up with a whopping 1.7mbs.  Got to wait another 18 months for the chance of anything faster.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's me had dinner and done the dishes, sprouts are ready to roasted later, chicken has been marinating in chilli oil in the fridge since last night, hair is done, all parcels have arrived so I may just take a trip up the street tomorrow if its nice (unless Bruce has been doing anymore deals ) xx


----------



## grovesy

Now it has brightened up now have done some gardening.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> To be honest eggy, we just insist now that companies ring us on the mobile 15 mins before or when they’re on their way because I won’t sit in for anyone if I’m paying for the service.


It was here by 11.15 and I remarked that I was pleased I didn’t have to wait til 4 as been here since 8. He pointed to invoice which said delivery expected between 10- 1pm, apparently they should have called my daughter yesterday!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> It was here by 11.15 and I remarked that I was pleased I didn’t have to wait til 4 as been here since 8. He pointed to invoice which said delivery expected between 10- 1pm, apparently they should have called my daughter yesterday!



Typical!  Have a well deserved nap now eggy!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Grass is cut but forgot to strim the edges.  Dough is made, though still need to do the roughing & puffing.  Currently in hospital waiting room with wifey.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Grass is cut but forgot to strim the edges.  Dough is made, though still need to do the roughing j& puffing.  Currently in hospital waiting room with wifey.


Well ain't you been a busy lad, hope wifey is ok!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Well ain't you been a busy lad, hope wifey is ok!  xx


Her appointment went well.  The sleep monitor proved that the CPAP machine is working, so they can send a positive letter to the DVLA.  The one thing that really got her down is weight gain.  She is constantly putting on weight & can't shift it, even though she follows a similar diet to me.  I think it must be her meds.  She has an inhaler which contains steroids, she has regular steroid injections for her back & shoulder pain as well as taking Sertraline & Amitriptyline which can also lead to weight gain.  Exercise is very difficult due to her crippling arthritis.  She is seeing her GP on Thursday & hopefully she can come up with some useful ideas.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Her appointment went well.  The sleep monitor proved that the CPAP machine is working, so they can send a positive letter to the DVLA.  The one thing that really got her down is weight gain.  She is constantly putting on weight & can't shift it, even though she follows a similar diet to me.  I think it must be her meds.  She has an inhaler which contains steroids, she has regular steroid injections for her back & shoulder pain as well as taking Sertraline & Amitriptyline which can also lead to weight gain.  Exercise is very difficult due to her crippling arthritis.  She is seeing her GP on Thursday & hopefully she can come up with some useful ideas.


I knew she had some health issues obviously from things you've said in the past but I didn't realise the extent of them, must be tough for you guys, I know about the steroids and weight gain thing as not the same but my dog received steroid injections every month to try and help her gain weight, tell her keep her chin up, even better get her to join the forum and she can join in with the chipping at you lads! haha, I hope her appointment on Thursday goes well and tell her I'm thinking of her  (((hugs))) for wifey not you!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Like bubbsie, haven't done much yet, away to get another coffee shortly then I will get started, sort lunch, get the hair dye on, par boil the sprouts when my granddad gets here with them, all while hoping the Hermes driver doesn't turn up with my parcel while my hairs a total mess!   xx


Good photo Kaylz...great haircut & colour?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I need to pop into town for some bits and pieces...face moisturiser to be precise. Got to stop the face from heading the same way as the rest of me!
> 
> Visiting mum later at her dementia Home. I always go round the old ladies with chocolates and some like a cuddle. I speak fluent confusion now with some proficiency.
> 
> Not sure what I’m doing for dinner tonight but it will all become clear when I scour the fridge/freezer.
> 
> Also got the W place tomorrow Bubs


Just back from the 'W' post...shhhhh we're not supposed to mention it...so good to be home.


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> It was here by 11.15 and I remarked that I was pleased I didn’t have to wait til 4 as been here since 8. He pointed to invoice which said delivery expected between 10- 1pm, apparently they should have called my daughter yesterday!


OOh how annoying eggyg


----------



## Amigo

Yes nice one Kaylz! What colour is it? Obviously not tempted to do a @Stitch and go for something colourful?


----------



## Bubbsie

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss...home finally so many diversions on the way home...felt like parking the car & walking...it could have been quicker.


----------



## Bubbsie

Listening to the Liberal Democrats PPB...why...not by choice switched on what I thought was the news...there they were...sod off.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Good photo Kaylz...great haircut & colour?


You think? I think I look awful!!  lol, no cut just colour


Amigo said:


> Yes nice one Kaylz! What colour is it? Obviously not tempted to do a @Stitch and go for something colourful?


It's a cyber purple but only shows really well in the light, @Stitch147 has the benefit of lighter hair (or does she actually?) haha, never been brave enough to attempt a bleach first!!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I knew she had some health issues obviously from things you've said in the past but I didn't realise the extent of them, must be tough for you guys, I know about the steroids and weight gain thing as not the same but my dog received steroid injections every month to try and help her gain weight, tell her keep her chin up, even better get her to join the forum and she can join in with the chipping at you lads! haha, I hope her appointment on Thursday goes well and tell her I'm thinking of her  (((hugs))) for wifey not you!!  xx


Thanks, Kaylz.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've barely had a chance to sit down today!  I've set myself so many goals today.  Must be the weather.  So, Been roughing & puffing my pastry, so fingers crossed for that, made pudding for tonight & made scotch eggs for lunch tomorrow.  Next on the agenda is to get dinner ready.  Steak & kidney has been boiling away for a few hours, just need to tip it into a pie dish & roll my pastry on top.  Haven't bothered with a pastry bottom.  Must remember to egg wash it.  I always forget that.


----------



## mikeyB

Heath o said:


> Feel sorry for you mikey leaving mull to go all the way to the concrete jungle then wishing you was back there,lol


Concrete Jungle? The Ribble Valley? Hardly. It’s rural, more farm animals than people . Mind you, it’s an ultra expensive area for property. It’s just England I don’t like, despite all good sense, they’ve voted in a Tory government to bash the poor and disabled, and make the rich richer, and voted the rest of the UK out of Europe. I’ll be disenfranchised.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Concrete Jungle? The Ribble Valley? Hardly. It’s rural, more farm animals than people . Mind you, it’s an ultra expensive area for property. It’s just England I don’t like, despite all good sense, they’ve voted in a Tory government to bash the poor and disabled, and make the rich richer, and voted the rest of the UK out of Europe. I’ll be disenfranchised.



Before you even start on the NHS in England!


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> I've barely had a chance to sit down today!  I've set myself so many goals today.  Must be the weather.  So, Been roughing & puffing my pastry, so fingers crossed for that, made pudding for tonight & made scotch eggs for lunch tomorrow.  Next on the agenda is to get dinner ready.  Steak & kidney has been boiling away for a few hours, just need to tip it into a pie dish & roll my pastry on top.  Haven't bothered with a pastry bottom.  Must remember to egg wash it.  I always forget that.


Mark, have you ever tried a filo pastry pie top?  I make chicken/ham and leek pies that way, no botttom, just scrunched up filo pastry sheets on the top,  can’t think of carb count off hand but because they are so light it’s quite low. I brush melted butter on the top. I love a pie and I am drooling over your steak and kidney!


----------



## mikeyB

Amigo said:


> Before you even start on the NHS in England!



Indeed. I need a neurology appointment soon, so I expect that’ll be private. The waiting list for an NHS appointment is 9 months, apparently


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> Concrete Jungle? The Ribble Valley? Hardly. It’s rural, more farm animals than people . Mind you, it’s an ultra expensive area for property. It’s just England I don’t like, despite all good sense, they’ve voted in a Tory government to bash the poor and disabled, and make the rich richer, and voted the rest of the UK out of Europe. I’ll be disenfranchised.


I am so envious. Spent a holiday in a bungalow near the Ribbleshead Viaduct. Loved the countryside and came home with masses of information about the building of the railway. I was studying the impact of the coming of the railways at the time.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Concrete Jungle? The Ribble Valley? Hardly. It’s rural, more farm animals than people . Mind you, it’s an ultra expensive area for property. It’s just England I don’t like, despite all good sense, they’ve voted in a Tory government to bash the poor and disabled, and make the rich richer, and voted the rest of the UK out of Europe. I’ll be disenfranchised.


Just bury your hand in the sand Mike, just like me, there’s nowt we can do about it at the moment, I am just biding my time to say “ I told you so”. Mind you, I really wouldn’t like to be in Theresa May’s kitten heels at the moment, I very nearly felt sorry for her yesterday, but I got over it!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Just bury your hand in the sand Mike, just like me, there’s nowt we can do about it at the moment, I am just biding my time to say “ I told you so”. Mind you, I really wouldn’t like to be in Theresa May’s kitten heels at the moment, I very nearly felt sorry for her yesterday, but I got over it!



She’s one of these women where I’m more impressed with her funky necklaces than her policies!


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> Mark, have you ever tried a filo pastry pie top?  I make chicken/ham and leek pies that way, no botttom, just scrunched up filo pastry sheets on the top,  can’t think of carb count off hand but because they are so light it’s quite low. I brush melted butter on the top. I love a pie and I am drooling over your steak and kidney!


Well, I've been experimenting with low carb pastry.  This pastry is made with almond flour & coconut flour, no wheat flour.  It was successful as a base for a quiche, now trying it as a puff pie top.


----------



## Kaylz

Well after being busy with hair and things all morning I've done nothing but 2 lots of dishes and sorted breakfast out, looked for some hi tops on the net but cant find anything I like  (the only shoe shop we have stopped keeping them as she says nobody wanted them when she had them) living in this place is awful when you cant just go out and pick up a pair of shoes or a piece of clothing!! x


----------



## Radders

Heath o said:


> What they like those fitbits radders been thinking investing in one


I asked my OH for the Charge 2 for my birthday on the recommendation of a friend. Four months later I am still finding it a great encouragement to be more active. As I have a sedentary job, I find the facility to alert me 10 minutes to every hour if I’ve not moved much useful. Also reminds me to take a break from the computer! 
It’s also shown me how fast I need to walk or cycle in order to get into the aerobic zone, and it tells me that I am very fit for my age, which is encouraging!


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> You think? I think I look awful!!  lol, no cut just colour
> 
> It's a cyber purple but only shows really well in the light, @Stitch147 has the benefit of lighter hair (or does she actually?) haha, never been brave enough to attempt a bleach first!!  xx


Lol, I am naturally dark blonde but get my hair bleached to almost white before getting colours done.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Lol, I am naturally dark blonde but get my hair bleached to almost white before getting colours done.


Cheers for clarifying  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

My rough puff didn't puff, but it was still very nice.  Don't think I rolled it out thin enough.  I will try again.  I'm not easily defeated!  Right now though, I'm ready for bed.  Exhausted!


----------



## Wirrallass

Mark Parrott said:


> My rough puff didn't puff, but it was still very nice.  Don't think I rolled it out thin enough.  I will try again.  I'm not easily defeated!  Right now though, I'm ready for bed.  Exhausted!


Marky P, sweet dreams!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> She’s one of these women where I’m more impressed with her funky necklaces than her policies!


I wish she'd find herself another clothes designer ~ some of her attire is awful IMO ~ I think she'd suit a slightly lower hemline too, to hide her boney knees! (No disrespect Theresa!)


----------



## Heath o

mikeyB said:


> Concrete Jungle? The Ribble Valley? Hardly. It’s rural, more farm animals than people . Mind you, it’s an ultra expensive area for property. It’s just England I don’t like, despite all good sense, they’ve voted in a Tory government to bash the poor and disabled, and make the rich richer, and voted the rest of the UK out of Europe. I’ll be disenfranchised.


Oh,it's nice ribble Valley thought was moving to town or city,Scotland is nice though one of my favorite places,


----------



## Heath o

Radders said:


> I asked my OH for the Charge 2 for my birthday on the recommendation of a friend. Four months later I am still finding it a great encouragement to be more active. As I have a sedentary job, I find the facility to alert me 10 minutes to every hour if I’ve not moved much useful. Also reminds me to take a break from the computer!
> It’s also shown me how fast I need to walk or cycle in order to get into the aerobic zone, and it tells me that I am very fit for my age, which is encouraging!


That's sounds good to me it was when you said yesterday about you cycling a certain distance but showed up less made me have second thoughts for a minute lol


----------



## Heath o

My today's antics was taking down my poly tunnel which is 16x12 emptied 3 ton of compost out of raised beds move the bed to bottom of garden then refilled them,tided the garden up,took dogs 3 mile walk then few minor adjustments on peddle bike


----------



## Vince_UK

I love the Hair @Kaylz 
Colour looks cool


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Grass is cut but forgot to strim the edges.  Dough is made, though still need to do the roughing & puffing.  Currently in hospital waiting room with wifey.


i get exhausted just reading or posts


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's a beautiful day today, but a more chilled one for me.  No baking today, have enough low carb bread to keep me going for a few days.  Just need to strim the grass round the edges of the garden, but that won't take long.  Do need to think about moving the spa from the conservatory back to outside.  Involves emptying the water without flooding the conservatory.  Should be interesting.


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve just transferred close to £5k to Pickfords to pay for the three day move. Drivers must be staying in five star hotels. Mind you, ferries cost an arm and a leg for removal vans.

Expensive business moving house. Any more payments like that, I’ll get overdrawn.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just transferred close to £5k to Pickfords to pay for the three day move. Drivers must be staying in five star hotels. Mind you, ferries cost an arm and a leg for removal vans.
> 
> Expensive business moving house. Any more payments like that, I’ll get overdrawn.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, so much for a relaxing day!  Have done the strimming, then cleaned up the back garden.  Had to clean up the patio seats & table.  We have lots of solar powered lights but I think most of them have packed in now.  Never seem to last long.  And piled a load of rubbish into the car to take to the tip.  Oh, and tidied the kitchen after my baking shenanigans yesterday.  Going to stop for lunch now.


----------



## eggyg

Up at 7 expecting blue skys and high temps the BBC had promised. Instead got drizzle and very black ominous clouds. Drove into town about 9 for a few bits and pieces for our day in the Lakes tomorrow, protein bars, fruit, Mars bars ( for Mr Eggy), bottles of water. Hairdressers at 10,cut and colour, nothing as adventurous as @Kaylz, just enough colour to cover the grey. By this time the drizzle had stopped and there was a big yellow round object in the sky, not quite sure what is was! Home for lunch and the big, yellow round thing was still in the sky so dusted off the deck chairs and have had a very pleasant hour in the garden. We probably should really have been pulling up weeds or cutting grass but we did talk about it!


----------



## Kaylz

Haha @eggyg believe me mines isn't adventurous at all  we had the opposite weather wise today, I woke up to bright blue sky and sunshine then turned black and started pouring down just before 11!! xx


----------



## grovesy

Done some gardening was warm her from early on. Went for lunch with ex work colleagues.


----------



## Amigo

Been lovely here today, 19 degrees


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's hit 25 degrees here.  Been to B&M to get some cheap fencing.  Will be putting that up this afternoon.  Having an ice cold beer first.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Been to the 'big' park in town with the kids and fed the ducks, then took them for an ice cream (not me, I had a sparkling water ) and bought them both new shoes. Lovely weather here


----------



## mikeyB

Well, apart from frightening the folk at NatWest, I’ve been saying goodbye to Scottish Hydro and their 47% renewable leccie, and saying hello to Extra Energy for when I move, saying goodbye to Argyll and Bute Council, and hello to Ribble Valley Council, who I’ve teed up for a disability discount on the council tax, and said goodbye to the gardener, who called to give me a quote for new decking. And I called the kitchen company, who are calling round a fortnight today. 

Just the bathroom, and bedroom plus flooring company to tee up now. Everyone who expects money from me in the future has been charming.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Been to the 'big' park in town with the kids and fed the ducks, then took them for an ice cream (not me, I had a sparkling water ) and bought them both new shoes. Lovely weather here


Problem with sparkling water is you can't stick a flake in it.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Done the fencing.  It was a little plastic fence for the new border I made.  Biggest load of rubbish I've ever bought!  Just snapped & fell apart when trying to put it together.  I've manage to bodge it somehow, so it kind of does the job.


----------



## Radders

This evening I have got out some short sleeved blouses and put away some jumpers. 

So it’s all my fault when we get a cold snap later this week!


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> This evening I have got out some short sleeved blouses and put away some jumpers.
> 
> So it’s all my fault when we get a cold snap later this week!


I just ordered new hoodies a couple of days ago, right now I'm roasting in a polo top! lol x


----------



## Amigo

I wore a jacket out today and ended up carrying it!


----------



## Amigo

Funnily enough @Kaylz, I found myself looking at a huge array of airtight boxes in TJ Hughes and wondering which size you’d want! Bright pink and blue ones too and not expensive


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Funnily enough @Kaylz, I found myself looking at a huge array of airtight boxes in TJ Hughes and wondering which size you’d want! Bright pink and blue ones too and not expensive


Ohhh bright pink!! Awesome haha, never heard of TJ Hughes though! lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well I spent the afternoon getting the 2 shopping lists written, 1 for granddad and one for Bruce, going to same shop but I get Bruce to get my stuff when he's going as at least then I'm getting the points for the money I'm spending! haha, also realised the jelly babies I had in the house went out of date at the end of 2017!  so they are on the list xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

As it's been a nice sunny day, thought i'd check if all our solar lights were still working.  Well, about half of them have packed in.  Annoyingly, it's the more expensive one's that are not working!  That includes our big butterfly, the spot light & the string of Edison style light bulbs.  I think they have replaceable rechargeable batteries, so I'll change them tomorrow & see if that works.  Our cheap & nasty ones are fine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's another medical day for wifey today, so off to her regular GP appt. this morning, then her first physio appt. for her tigger fingers.  Oh, then Bruv's tonight for the usual carb fest.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> It's another medical day for wifey today, so off to her regular GP appt. this morning, then her first physio appt. for her tigger fingers.  Oh, then Bruv's tonight for the usual carb fest.


I know I already said but good luck to wifey today!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It's another medical day for wifey today, so off to her regular GP appt. this morning, then her first physio appt. for her tigger fingers.  Oh, then Bruv's tonight for the usual carb fest.


Good luck Mark


----------



## Bubbsie

Rushing to get ready for 'something'...then off again...seem to be making a habit of this.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> I know I already said but good luck to wifey today!  xx


Thanks, @Kaylz


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Mark


Thanks, @Bubbsie


----------



## Flo15

Took Terror, sorry terrier for a walk early but wasn't early enough, too many others walking dogs so had to keep nipping out of the way or treating my dog to chicken whilst we saw other dogs so she wouldn't lunge and bark! Will leave at 6am next time to avoid contact with other humans in future, I really only wanted a normal life and an easy dog   Completed the ironing and made an appoitment for the terrier to have booster injections and a chat about her anxiety   Now going to make a coffee and sit in the garden whilst I leave the dog in the house for her continuous training for separation anxiety  Did I say I only wanted a normal life and an easy dog, oh yes I did.  Oh well it keeps me on my toes


----------



## Grannylorraine

Mark Parrott said:


> It's another medical day for wifey today, so off to her regular GP appt. this morning, then her first physio appt. for her tigger fingers.  Oh, then Bruv's tonight for the usual carb fest.


Good luck to your wife.  Hope they physio helps,


----------



## Mark Parrott

Grannylorraine said:


> Good luck to your wife.  Hope they physio helps,


Thanks, @Grannylorraine.


----------



## Heath o

Went to gym this morning for 1 hour while Mrs was shopping take dogs out later when it cools down,then going to gym later on with eldest step daughter,hopefully will be able get this belly down never been able to in 49 year's


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Haha @eggyg believe me mines isn't adventurous at all  we had the opposite weather wise today, I woke up to bright blue sky and sunshine then turned black and started pouring down just before 11!! xx


Could do with bit of rain here to warm,x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Went for a run at lunchtime, tried to stay in the shade as much as possible, then having a deep tissue massage after work.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> It's another medical day for wifey today, so off to her regular GP appt. this morning, then her first physio appt. for her tigger fingers.  Oh, then Bruv's tonight for the usual carb fest.



‘Tigger fingers’...are they a bit like Tiger feet?  I found myself singing that Mark. (Not wanting to minimise your wife’s pain however, my joints are goosed too! Hope it goes well. They couldn’t offer much physio to help with my finger joints.

I’m afraid I’ve already had a carb fest today at the seaside. Daren’t test?


----------



## Amigo

Had a nice day out with hubby at the ‘oh we do like to be by the seaside’. Nice stroll (until my back and knee started to punish me). I threw caution to the wind and enjoyed fish and chips and a lemon top ice cream later. It was lovely to do normal type things but no doubt I’ll pay for it. I can hear my meter revving up for the reveal! 

Any predictions on the anticipated level? 

Apparently it’s been the warmest April day for 30 yrs. Bizarre sudden shift in weather I reckon!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Had a nice day out with hubby at the ‘oh we do like to be by the seaside’. Nice stroll (until my back and knee started to punish me). I threw caution to the wind and enjoyed fish and chips and a lemon top ice cream later. It was lovely to do normal type things but no doubt I’ll pay for it. I can hear my meter revving up for the reveal!
> 
> Any predictions on the anticipated level?
> 
> Apparently it’s been the warmest April day for 30 yrs. Bizarre sudden shift in weather I reckon!


When are you testing? I'm going to say you'll get a 6.4, that walking and the heat may be your friend!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> When are you testing? I'm going to say you'll get a 6.4, that walking and the heat may be your friend!  xx



There’s no chance of that Kaylz but I’ll let you know the outcome  it will be over 8.


----------



## Kaylz

Felt wabbit all day with the heat, me and this weather just do not mix so just been looking at what new delights the supermarkets have to offer, will get the tatties on soon, wait on a call from Bruce as he's thick  lol and then get started on my omelette, tempted to try 3 eggs but don't think I will!! haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> There’s no chance of that Kaylz but I’ll let you know the outcome  it will be over 8.


Please do keep us up to date!  xx


----------



## grovesy

Done more gardening. Transplanted seedlings before it got too hot.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Please do keep us up to date!  xx



Well surprisingly, not too bad seeing as I had a bumper fish and chips and a lemon top with wafers in the last 3 hrs. It’s *7.1*


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Well surprisingly, not too bad seeing as I had a bumper fish and chips and a lemon top with wafers in the last 3 hrs. It’s *7.1*


Nice one hun!!!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Feeling even more wabbit after having the cooker on etc, skipped the tea dishes and did a few other things instead, had a cuppy then got on with sorting breakfast, restocked the hypo treatment with just the berry jelly babies bag, put away the protein bars into my tubs, did the dishes, jeez was I roasting! T-shirt was absolutely soaking so that's me changed and chilling with Bruce, oh my granddad popped down as he didn't want to tell me on the phone earlier, he had a wee fall up some steps, lifted the skin on a top of a few fingers, the folk he was with at the time took him to MIU so that's him got paper stitches now  xx


----------



## eggyg

Had a day out in the lakes for my birthday and.....drum roll please, we bagged three Wainwrights! Took us ten hours mind, what with Mr Eggy taking photos and having to stop to fill his heart back up with oxygen and me checking BGs every hour in case I went hypo,  it would probably take “ normal” people half that! The sun has literally shined on us all day. Then we had a steak dinner in a pub in Grasmere. Just got home, can hardly walk, just running myself a hot bath to ease my aching legs. But I must say it’s one of the best birthdays I have had, and I have had a few now! We feel dead chuffed with ourselves.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Well surprisingly, not too bad seeing as I had a bumper fish and chips and a lemon top with wafers in the last 3 hrs. It’s *7.1*


I could KILL a plate of fish and chips with mushy peas. I mean that.
Colmans in South Shields will get a visit when I am back in June and hang the levels.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Well surprisingly, not too bad seeing as I had a bumper fish and chips and a lemon top with wafers in the last 3 hrs. It’s *7.1*


A Lemon Top ice cream?...I would have killed for one of those yesterday..


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I could KILL a plate of fish and chips with mushy peas. I mean that.
> Colmans in South Shields will get a visit when I am back in June and hang the levels.


Same here Vince...not sure about Colmans but Masters in Waterloo will definitely be getting a visit in the next few weeks.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Feeling even more wabbit after having the cooker on etc, skipped the tea dishes and did a few other things instead, had a cuppy then got on with sorting breakfast, restocked the hypo treatment with just the berry jelly babies bag, put away the protein bars into my tubs, did the dishes, jeez was I roasting! T-shirt was absolutely soaking so that's me changed and chilling with Bruce, oh my granddad popped down as he didn't want to tell me on the phone earlier, he had a wee fall up some steps, lifted the skin on a top of a few fingers, the folk he was with at the time took him to MIU so that's him got paper stitches now  xx


Owwww Kaylz...hope he's okay that made me wince...I did so much better in the heat yesterday...finally managed to work out the air conditioning in my car.


----------



## Bubbsie

Read my car manual in detail yesterday morning...after two days of pressing all the wrong buttons...flicking the wrong switches...I finally got the air conditioning in my car working perfectly...so my six hours driving to & from ---- was a breeze literally.


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Had a day out in the lakes for my birthday and.....drum roll please, we bagged three Wainwrights! Took us ten hours mind, what with Mr Eggy taking photos and having to stop to fill his heart back up with oxygen and me checking BGs every hour in case I went hypo,  it would probably take “ normal” people half that! The sun has literally shined on us all day. Then we had a steak dinner in a pub in Grasmere. Just got home, can hardly walk, just running myself a hot bath to ease my aching legs. But I must say it’s one of the best birthdays I have had, and I have had a few now! We feel dead chuffed with ourselves.


Sounds fabulous eggyg...what is a Wainwright?.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Owwww Kaylz...hope he's okay that made me wince...I did so much better in the heat yesterday...finally managed to work out the airt conditioning in my car.


He seems to be quite upbeat but will get a proper chat with him today, try and get the full story, hopefully I don't have to do 'the job' that I had to do the last time this happened! Don't think I could stomach it again  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> He seems to be quite upbeat but will get a proper chat with him today, try and get the full story, hopefully I don't have to do 'the job' that I had to do the last time this happened! Don't think I could stomach it again  xx


Hope he's okay K...I'm not asking what that job is/was...however I'm sure if he needed your help you'd do it...have a good weekend...if I get any time off this weekend I will be hiding from the sun...I like the rise in temperature but can't tolerate the sun...I'm too pale.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hope he's okay K...I'm not asking what that job is/was...however I'm sure if he needed your help you'd do it...have a good weekend...if I get any time off this weekend I will be hiding from the sun...I like the rise in temperature but can't tolerate the sun...I'm too pale.


I'll quite openly tell you and no I'm afraid I really couldn't do it now, he had me brushing his falsers for him every night, just nope, wont be doing it, you have a good weekend too!, I don't cope with the heat so I'll more than likely be slobbed out on the sofa trying to stay cool if this weather keeps up, she's put the blooming heating on for an hour so I'm already feeling a tad unwell with it  xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I could KILL a plate of fish and chips with mushy peas. I mean that.
> Colmans in South Shields will get a visit when I am back in June and hang the levels.



Go for it Vince! The odd treat with your low levels isn’t going to do any harm!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> ‘Tigger fingers’...are they a bit like Tiger feet?  I found myself singing that Mark. (Not wanting to minimise your wife’s pain however, my joints are goosed too! Hope it goes well. They couldn’t offer much physio to help with my finger joints.
> 
> I’m afraid I’ve already had a carb fest today at the seaside. Daren’t test?


Missed that mis-spelling.  Well, she won't be returning to physio.  They reckon they can't help, so why she was referred there, I don't know!  They gave her some putty to play with instead.  She already has putty & it doesn't work.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Missed that mis-spelling.  Well, she won't be returning to physio.  They reckon they can't help, so why she was referred there, I don't know!  They gave her some putty to play with instead.  She already has putty & it doesn't work.


Sorry to hear this Mark  xx


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Missed that mis-spelling.  Well, she won't be returning to physio.  They reckon they can't help, so why she was referred there, I don't know!  They gave her some putty to play with instead.  She already has putty & it doesn't work.



I suspected as much Mark. They told me I needed to keep squeezing a ball ( husband got a kick for sniggering) and that was it. Waste of the parking charges!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Go for it Vince! The odd treat with your low levels isn’t going to do any harm!


I am going to for sure @Amigo when I am back lol 
I land June 1 and I have Chinese visitors arriving  June 7th so I am going to introduce them to some English REAL cuisine  and then a full English Breakfast later and just maybe a bacon and sausage and egg sandwich at a wonderful greasy spoon roadside place I know on  the A68


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I suspected as much Mark. They told me I needed to keep squeezing a ball ( husband got a kick for sniggering) and that was it. Waste of the parking charges!


At least parking is free at our local hospital.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Sorry to hear this Mark  xx


Thanks, Kaylz.  It's been the same old story for over two years now.  Diagnosed for one thing, then get referred to a specialist who says 'It's not that, it's this', get referred to someone one else who changes the diagnosis again, then round & round in circles until we are back to square one!  It really is so frustrating.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks, Kaylz.  It's been the same old story for over two years now.  Diagnosed for one thing, then get referred to a specialist who says 'It's not that, it's this', get referred to someone one else who changes the diagnosis again, then round & round in circles until we are back to square one!  It really is so frustrating.


Yeah it must be awful for her  xx


----------



## grovesy

Potted up more seedlings before it gets too hot.


----------



## Vince_UK

It hit 30C here today. Starting really to heat up.  Should have a nice tan by June1 lol


----------



## grovesy

My greenhouse hit the 40 s yesterday.


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> Sounds fabulous eggyg...what is a Wainwright?.


A Wainwright is one of 214 fells in the Lake Districk, that Alfred Wainwright climbed and catalogued by hand back in the day. He produced hand drawn books about these, of which I have. It’s quite an achievement to climb them all. We only have 207 to go! Some are really high, Skiddaw, Helvellyn, Blencathra and some are a bit lower like the ones we did yesterday. Don’t get me wrong, they are still difficult, no cement flat paths, still have to do some scrambling. The views are magnificent and worth every ache and pain I  am suffering with today!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Had a nice day out with hubby at the ‘oh we do like to be by the seaside’. Nice stroll (until my back and knee started to punish me). I threw caution to the wind and enjoyed fish and chips and a lemon top ice cream later. It was lovely to do normal type things but no doubt I’ll pay for it. I can hear my meter revving up for the reveal!
> 
> Any predictions on the anticipated level?
> 
> Apparently it’s been the warmest April day for 30 yrs. Bizarre sudden shift in weather I reckon!


Sounds fantastic, there is actually a law that says you have to have fish and chips and an ice cream when you are at the seaside!


----------



## Lanny

I read in the conservatory this morning & the temp was already soaring at 28C at 08:00. Stayed til lunch at 11:20 when it got too hot. Had a huge lunch & went for a walk. 5500 steps. Haven’t had the energy to do THAT in a long time! My average steps count has been about 2500-3000/day so, that’s about double.

My energy levels are definitely going up & I’m cosidering going on my urban rebounder again. I had it folded away & set it up again in the conservatory. It’s a mini trampoline where you do excercises on it & the bounce takes the impact & shock so, it’s a lot gentler than doing it on the floor!

Last year I worked my way up to being able to finish the gentlest program, on the DVD, senior bound for the elderly but, just didn’t have the energy to keep doing after being ill in hospital. I started trying it out this morning & was exhausted about 2 minutes in! The programme is about 30 minutes of stepping with a stablizer bar. The more advanced programmes are jumping without the bar: small jumps or you’ll hit the ceiling!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today, have been trying to fix a broken TSA lock on a suitcase.  Failed & ordered a new one.  Went to Mountain Warehouse to pick up some holiday shoes I ordered online & got some food for the barbecue tomorrow.  Oh, and some Pimms.


----------



## Carolg

Sitting watching cherry blossom in the breeze. Going to do a bir washing and housework as now off for 4 days to go to funeral on Monday. Flowers delivered today but ? Where from as I missed royal mail


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been attempting to fix the broken solar lights.  Managed to fix four with a squirt of WD40. so very pleased with myself.  The others may need some soldering, but can't find my soldering iron.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> A Wainwright is one of 214 fells in the Lake Districk, that Alfred Wainwright climbed and catalogued by hand back in the day. He produced hand drawn books about these, of which I have. It’s quite an achievement to climb them all. We only have 207 to go! Some are really high, Skiddaw, Helvellyn, Blencathra and some are a bit lower like the ones we did yesterday. Don’t get me wrong, they are still difficult, no cement flat paths, still have to do some scrambling. The views are magnificent and worth every ache and pain I  am suffering with today!


I watched the Wainwright Walks programme by Julia Bradbury. Does that count as doing them?  In all seriousness the areas she covered looked so beautiful.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I have bought balloons and decorations ready for my daughters baby shower in June.  But currently a bit emotional after going to a friends funeral today, his 9 year old son was so brave right up until then end, my heart broke for him.


----------



## Flo15

Today I soaked the guinea pigs foot ( as it looks a bit like bumblefoot)  in a tray of water and Epsom salts, to keep it still I fed it salad.Then the dog realised what was on my draining board and kept barking at the poor piggy . Thought i would check my pond and was sad that I couldn't see Splodge the shubunkin or another goldfish , both about 7 years old that the kids bought. The pond is covered, just for one night I left it uncovered, wondering if  a heron got them. Me and Husband type person(DP) texted each other rather too much  this morning, as part of his work place caught fire, so after a morning of standing outside his workplace and three fire engines attending he was able to return to his job.  Cooked a roast dinner and now doing my Tesco food order.


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> I have bought balloons and decorations ready for my daughters baby shower in June.  But currently a bit emotional after going to a friends funeral today, his 9 year old son was so brave right up until then end, my heart broke for him.


Sorry for your loss grannylorraine. Poor young boy as well. Loss of a friend and father is such a hard thing to cope with. The baby shower sounds t
Like such a nice thing to bring a bit of colour back into your life. Take care


----------



## Grannylorraine

Carolg said:


> Sorry for your loss grannylorraine. Poor young boy as well. Loss of a friend and father is such a hard thing to cope with. The baby shower sounds t
> Like such a nice thing to bring a bit of colour back into your life. Take care


Thank you


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> I have bought balloons and decorations ready for my daughters baby shower in June.  But currently a bit emotional after going to a friends funeral today, his 9 year old son was so brave right up until then end, my heart broke for him.


That's very sad Lorraine.


----------



## Bubbsie

Coming back from Berkshire...huge queues on the M25  due to an incident...crawled along for 50 minutes...going so slow I could take the roof down...so I did...passed the incident then put my foot down...wonderful in the sunshine ...by the time I got home my hair looked like I'd been dragged through a hedge backwards.. but  I didn't care...fabulous drive.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Coming back from Berkshire...huge queues on the M25  due to an incident...crawled along for 50 minutes...going so slow I could take the roof down...so I did...passed the incident then put my foot down...wonderful in the sunshine ...by the time I got home my hair looked like I'd been dragged through a hedge backwards.. but  I didn't care...fabulous drive.


Haha this really made me LOL  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well I've had a rather boring day, usual stuff this morning, searched yet again for mid/hi tops still nothing  par boiled the sprouts this afternoon, looked at recipes, checked out nutrition of a few things, had tea, sorted breakfast etc, chilled in front of the tv for a bit, got my packets of bacon cling filmed and popped in the freezer, now time to chill with Bruce  (all I REALLY want to do is sleep as my eyes are feeling SO heavy ) xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Haha this really made me LOL  xx


Oh it was a great drive K...just what I needed after a hard days work...blast those cobwebs away.


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> I watched the Wainwright Walks programme by Julia Bradbury. Does that count as doing them?  In all seriousness the areas she covered looked so beautiful.


Definitely does!


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> My greenhouse hit the 40 s yesterday.


Crikey grovesy, that IS hot!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> I have bought balloons and decorations ready for my daughters baby shower in June.  But currently a bit emotional after going to a friends funeral today, his 9 year old son was so brave right up until then end, my heart broke for him.


Ahh bless him, he WAS trying to be a brave little boy wasn't he. I'm sorry for your loss Lorraine and not surprised you're feeling emotional, go with the flow hun. Take care. xxx


----------



## Vince_UK

I won £3 AGAIN on the Lottery 
I often win but never more than £3 lol 
The big money escapes this poor pensioner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One month I won £3 on 4 consecutive weeks.


----------



## Lanny

Is that just enough to buy another ticket, Vince?

I remember the national lottery’s scratch cards! That happened a lot! Had to watch out for that as I ended up buying more of the ruddy things!


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> Crikey grovesy, that IS hot!


Lost a couple of the seedlings due to the sun.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Found my soldering iron & manage to fix our butterfly solar light, though it does need a new rechargeable battery.  The other two sets I was hoping to fix are knackered & need binning.  Think they got destroyed by the Beast From The East.


----------



## Wirrallass

grovesy said:


> Lost a couple of the seedlings due to the sun.


That's a shame grovesy ~ can you not place a dark cover over the top of your greenhouse to shade your seedlings? As I recall you did well last year with your seedlings and boasted a superb show of plants on a ....was it a ladder or wooden frame? Hope you dont lose all your seedlings grovesy after your hard work in sowing them.
WL


----------



## grovesy

wirralass said:


> That's a shame grovesy ~ can you not place a dark cover over the top of your greenhouse to shade your seedlings? As I recall you did well last year with your seedlings and boasted a superb show of plants on a ....was it a ladder or wooden frame? Hope you dont lose all your seedlings grovesy after your hard work in sowing them.
> WL


It was only the odd one.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Hoping to get out into the garden today and tidy it up and tell hubby my minor plans for it. Most of it is really nice from when we moved in last year, except along one fence so going make that flower bed much narrower. Get a little bit of turf put down and then when planting time is right put in some bedding plants. Now you all know and I have not told hubby yet.


----------



## eggyg

I have booked a holiday to Rhodes for next month. Got an absolute bargain,1 week,  flights, apartment, luggage and transfers for £345! For both of us! It’s Greek basic but we don’t mind as long it’s clean. We won’t be in it long. I really wanted to go to Symi, you fly into Rhodes and ferry over, but was more expensive so I have booked 3 nights in Symi independently in the middle of the week. Just need to book ferry, £45 return for both, and will get local bus to and from ferry port. Booked a much nicer hotel in Symi overlooking the harbour with a sea view room. Can’t wait!


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> I won £3 AGAIN on the Lottery
> I often win but never more than £3 lol
> The big money escapes this poor pensioner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One month I won £3 on 4 consecutive weeks.


Mr Eggy won the grand total of £7 on the Euros millions last week! Mind you he did spend £10 to win it!


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Sounds fantastic, there is actually a law that says you have to have fish and chips and an ice cream when you are at the seaside!


Really eggyg...I missed that...I'm getting onto it right away.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Missed that mis-spelling.  Well, she won't be returning to physio.  They reckon they can't help, so why she was referred there, I don't know!  They gave her some putty to play with instead.  She already has putty & it doesn't work.


Don't suppose she could go swimming Mark?...maybe a spot of hydrotherapy?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I suspected as much Mark. They told me I needed to keep squeezing a ball ( husband got a kick for sniggering) and that was it. Waste of the parking charges!


Sorry Amigo...sniggering as I read this...very juvenile I know...couldn't help it.


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg loving the new avatar!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Dam Dam Dam...just about to transfer some money between accounts...my current account tells me the bank are doing maintenance work from Friday until Monday morning...so I can't do that...irritating or what?.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Don't suppose she could go swimming Mark?...maybe a spot of hydrotherapy?


That's what she is planning.  Can't get referred, unfortunately, but will be joining the local swimming baths.  She is virtually pain free in the water, so thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @eggyg loving the new avatar!!  xx


Just had a look K...very cool looking couple.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Dam Dam Dam...just about to transfer some money between accounts...my current account tells me the bank are doing maintenance work from Friday until Monday morning...so I can't do that...irritating or what?.


Oh I hate it when that happens!  They always plan maintenance just when you need to do something!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> That's what she is planning.  Can't get referred, unfortunately, but will be joining the local swimming baths.  She is virtually pain free in the water, so thinks it's a good idea.


I had problems with one of my hands...cut some nerves...did a lot of damage...went to occupational therapy the lot...nothing worked...then tried swimming best thing I ever did.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh I hate it when that happens!  They always plan maintenance just when you need to do something!


Bloody nuisance Mark...can't adjust anything...just noticed they sent me a message...but been so busy with ---- I hadn't seen it...that's teach me to pay attention.


----------



## eggyg

Kaylz said:


> @eggyg loving the new avatar!!  xx


Thanks, took it on Thursday when we got to our third Wainwright. Can’t believe we still look so fresh! #nofilter


----------



## Mark Parrott

A relaxing day?  Nah, not for me!  Need to make a loaf, do some washing while the weather's good, grass needs another cut & need to start emptying the spa so we can put it back outside without flooding the conservatory.


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> Dam Dam Dam...just about to transfer some money between accounts...my current account tells me the bank are doing maintenance work from Friday until Monday morning...so I can't do that...irritating or what?.


You may actually have to go inside a bank!


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> You may actually have to go inside a bank!


What inside one eggyg...I can't remember when I last had to do that...not sure I remember what to do...just the thought of it brings me out in a cold sweat.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> You may actually have to go inside a bank!


If you can find one that hasn’t been closed. They closed 3 branches of rbs in local town as there wasn’t,t enough usage. Now when you go a face to face queue is out the door. Not good for folks that struggle with machines


----------



## Carolg

So far, collected flowers from royal mail(still ok) went to shop for washing liquid and sitting with coffe then out to local garden centre with friend for lunch and a wander with lots of oooh’s and aaahs at . Been very brave and put my winter jacket out of sight. ???


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, so far I've loaded the washing machine, made a loaf that is currently proving, attempted & failed to repair another set of solar lights & have started emptying the spa without flooding the conservatory too badly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Like @Mark Parrott making bread...the first one in the mixer (being kneaded) a savoury one a little chilli & garlic...another plain one in the making...then while they prove...housework...laundry...a little shopping...so busy today...did less work when I was at work...if that makes sense..


----------



## Mark Parrott

My bread is now ready.  I've also fixed a couple more solar lights.  These were one's that never worked when I bought them, but too far away to take them back at the time.  Veg garden is starting to look nice now & a few things planted.  On second load of washing.  Barbecue tonight, so must nip out & get a few provisions later.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> My bread is now ready.  I've also fixed a couple more solar lights.  These were one's that never worked when I bought them, but too far away to take them back at the time.  Veg garden is starting to look nice now & a few things planted.  On second load of washing.  Barbecue tonight, so must nip out & get a few provisions later.


Just waiting for mine now...smells fabulous...waiting for it so I can have some lunch.


----------



## Kaylz

Seriously don't know how you guys can stand having the oven on!! haha, my house is like an oven at the moment so I'm glad I'm just having an omelette for tea!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Seriously don't know how you guys can stand having the oven on!! haha, my house is like an oven at the moment so I'm glad I'm just having an omelette for tea!  xx


I forgot to turn our off after baking the bread.  It was stifling in the kitchen!  As well as a waste of gas & we are on LPG.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I forgot to turn our off after baking the bread.  It was stifling in the kitchen!  As well as a waste of gas & we are on LPG.


 xx


----------



## AJLang

Got up, spoke to Dad for an hour, did a little bit to help Mark clear the vegetable garden and then I planted beetroot, courgette and squash seeds in peat pots. After a sleep (me not Mark) we got the bus to an urban pub garden and shared s bottle of wine whilst we had tapas. Then bus home followed by another sleep. Now settling in for the evening


----------



## Grannylorraine

Went grocery shopping, put washing out, pottered about in the garden, fell asleep in the garden then went for a run and just had a pork satay stir fry. Only thing is I used peanut butter to create the satay taste but discovered it has sugar in it.


----------



## New-journey

I thought I would go for a walk down to the river before sunset, got as far as the field and the sky turned very dark, it started raining, followed by a huge thunderclap and lightening. Now happily home, changed my wet clothes, watching the storm from the safety of the window, very exciting.


----------



## Kaylz

Well I've done naff all, having a down time at the moment and feel like I cant pick myself up from it, doesn't help when others are being so dismissive  xx


----------



## eggyg

Had a full on day. Weather glorious, went into town as there was a car show on, classics, souped up type thing. Mr Eggy in his element, there was an Aston Martin! He took loads of photos. Then went for lunch and actually sat outside, asked for Diet Coke but only did Pepsi so had a Prosecco instead, well why not? Came home, and sat in the garden for an hour reading. Mr Eggy NEEDED to go to Scotland, really, to take some photos for the camera club competition next week. The theme was Scottish landscapes, seascapes, city scapes etc.  Luckily we can get to Scotland in 10 minutes but he decided he wanted to photograph a castle which was a bit further away, and at sunset! Packed a picnic and off we went, just got back.... 369 photos later! I was his glamorous  assistant carrying his different lenses and passing him his filters etc. The things you do for love! Sunset was nice and we enjoyed our picnic.


----------



## mikeyB

What a great day out, Eggy I’m green with envy. An Aston Martin....then Gods own country. What’s not to like?


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Well I've done naff all, having a down time at the moment and feel like I cant pick myself up from it, doesn't help when others are being so dismissive  xx


Hope you pick yourself up soon kaylz,there loads on here that care,xoxoxo


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, today I am taking a day off and going to look around the antiques markets here, see what interesting things are lieing around. Most will be fakes or copies but there is the odd genuine find now and again. Not looking for anything in particular just see what catches my eye.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh I hate it when that happens!  They always plan maintenance just when you need to do something!


Tell me about it.
I use Barclays Premier Banking and the mobile app to move money around. It is my 4th Grandsons 14th birthday today and I am  trying to use Pingit to send some money to him. Both the Pingit  and the Mobile banking apps are down for "maintenance". 
It takes an absolute age as it is to load and access them from here. WIll just have to hope the time difference works in my favour so I can get it to him later today before he wakes up in the morning in the UK.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Don't think i'll be doing too much today.  Grass still needs cutting, but it's very wet at the mo, so may do it if it dries out later.  Some more washing to do.  Kitchen needs tidying up but that's nothing new.  Need to pop out & get cat food & dinner for tonight.


----------



## Dave W

Up at crack of dawn packing the car so we can set off at 9:00 for Oban in order to catch the ferry to Barra in the Outer Hebrides.


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Well I've done naff all, having a down time at the moment and feel like I cant pick myself up from it, doesn't help when others are being so dismissive  xx


Sorry to hear this. Hope you feel better today and it’s still sunny where you are.


----------



## Radders

I don’t normally post much on this thread because during the week there isn’t a lot going on beside work and preparing meals! 

Yesterday we got a lot done though:
three lots of washing, the first out to dry outside this year
emptied the bike shed, scrubbed the moss of it, moved it so we could get to the back, and painted it and the fence behind with wood preservative (the back was still orange but the front and one side were bleached and weathered. We worked out it’s been 6 years since we got it so it was about time);
put shed back and replaced everything inside
moved outdoor swing seat and helped Mr Radders put flagstones down which took quite a lot of spadework as they are sitting on clay which is very sticky. Resorted at one point to jumping up and down on the stones to level them.
By then it would have been too late to go shopping and then prepare food so treated ourselves to dinner at our friendly local Greek cafe followed by a shopping trip to Lidl
Remembered the washing was still out so risked the mosquitoes to bring it all in.


----------



## Kaylz

Radders said:


> Sorry to hear this. Hope you feel better today and it’s still sunny where you are.


Thanks but sadly it's gotten worse not better and the weather isn't so good today either xx


----------



## Radders

Kaylz said:


> Thanks but sadly it's gotten worse not better and the weather isn't so good today either xx


Sending you a virtual hug. From what I have learned about you, I know that you have the inner strength to keep going. Doesn’t make it easier I know. Hope you can find something that helps.


----------



## Carolg

Raked out some summer clothes as weather nice. Probably put a jinx on it


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Raked out some summer clothes as weather nice. Probably put a jinx on it


Raining here Carol. We have had it lovely since Wednesday so can’t grumble! ( But I will).


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> Thanks but sadly it's gotten worse not better and the weather isn't so good today either xx


Sorry to hear you are not feeling great again. Sending you a virtual hug as I can't come and take you out for coffee and a chat.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Sorry to hear you are not feeling great again. Sending you a virtual hug as I can't come and take you out for coffee and a chat.


Thanks Lorraine (hope you don't mind that) it really does mean a lot! xx


----------



## New-journey

Cancelled today due to bad stomach bug so lying on sofa watching the marathon. So tired, I might have a nap. Very unusual for me to do nothing!


----------



## grovesy

More gardening, washed and replenished bird feeders.


----------



## Amigo

Spent the morning at mum’s Home after the paramedics had to be called out to her. They were excellent and ensured there were no immediate risks but are awaiting a doctor to prescribe meds. She’s as lovely and content as ever and gave them a kiss on the cheek as they were doing her obs. She has AF (atrial fibrillation) since the sepsis and her heart rate is still erratic. She obviously has an ongoing chest infection too. So I’m on phone alert for any further problems.

Rushed back home once I knew she was ok and in very good hands, made the lunch which is now in. Need to visit my very elderly mother in law this afternoon who shall we say is not so content! 

Weather has changed to rainy but still not really cold.


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> More gardening, washed and replenished bird feeders.


Me too! Bird feeders that is!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Done the shopping (Aldi was heaving!) and just made some chocolate peanut butter cups.  They may need help setting in the fridge as it's too hot in the kitchen.  Feels hotter today than it's been all week here!  Probably should go an get the washing in, but then it will only need putting away & can't be bothered.


----------



## AJLang

Lovely trip to the garden centre and now the vegetable garden is planted up with carrots, onions, garlic, beetroot and two (supposedly) giant pumpkin plants. Because our house is an ex-council house it has a long garden so room for a vegetable garden. The horseradish and strawberry plants have survived from last year. I've planted courgette, beetroot and squash seeds in little tubs and have peas waiting to be planted. Now will they all survive the slugs, snails, birds and squirrel....
Also had fun trying to rescue a neighbours dog who had escaped from two gardens away, ran in our house and then got stuck in the middle garden. We eventually got him but he didn't look very happy when his uncle came to take him home 
Currently enjoying champagne - a treat to myself after recent stressful times - not that I need an excuse


----------



## Radders

Ordered Mr Radders’ birthday present (shhhhh) while he was out at an MG meeting.
Went for a swim, preceded and followed by a brisk walk through the park which is on the route to the baths and was lovely in the sunshine: nice breeze so not too hot.
Washed the voile curtains from the conservatory and noticed a lot of black dust on the frame of the patio door. It’s the same black dust that sits under the wheel of the turbo trainer so I am now rather alarmed that we might be breathing this stuff when using the turbo trainer! 
Cleaned the doors before rehanging the curtains. 
Made some low carb salmon fishcakes and a large salad for tea. Turned out surprisingly well considering I have not handled fish for 30 years! There was a bit of drama when the cashew nuts Mr Radders was toasting burst into flames! 
Now watching a series from the 70’s called “Who pays the ferryman” set in Crete, where we were recently on holiday. So bad, it’s good!


----------



## Heath o

Not a lot former today put the trampoline back up yesterday took dogs out for walk,made some tortilla to go with curry left over from last night,and been to gym for couple hours


----------



## SB2015

Spent the weekend learning how to do inlay in a fine silk warp, using different weaves, different thicknesses of yarns.  Now I need to decide on which of the design items I am going to use in my final design to make a scarf for a friiend’s 60th.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Managed to get the spa from the conservatory & put outside & set up, so all ready for a dip under the stars tonight.  Don't know what I'm doing today yet.


----------



## Kaylz

Well usual rituals this morning, made my omelette for tea, washed my hair, confirmation of dispatch of some e-liquid, only 4 bottles on the way, just ordered 2 pairs of canvas pumps for the nicer weather, 2 for £8 and free standard delivery so not bad at all, granddad came down early even though he's not having a shower so he's at the window watching a car being loaded onto a truck  will soon be time to get the tatties put on and hope mums back in time to help with the plating up, will then get the dishes done and chill with a cuppy  xx


----------



## Amigo

I’ve literally worked through the pain barrier with my back today to do out 2 huge wardrobes with hubbie doing the heavy lifting. Made a light lunch in between for us and prepared the Moroccan lamb tagine for tonight. The lamb is marinading as we speak but I better get it on now.

Sense of satisfaction seeing some order restored and I found things I’d forgotten about! 

Made a huge pile for the Charity Shop too


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo done the whole find things I'd forgotten about a million times and when you discover it your like oh that's really nice how did I forget about that?! lol, tea sounds nice, what time should I be there for?  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @Amigo done the whole find things I'd forgotten about a million times and when you discover it your like oh that's really nice how did I forget about that?! lol, tea sounds nice, what time should I be there for?  xx



Oh it’s like a feeding frenzy in the shark pool when I make Moroccan lamb Kaylz but if you put up a good fight, you might manage a plateful!


----------



## eggyg

A lot cooler today and quite windy. A grand drying day as my mother used to say. So two loads of washing done and hung out, last weeks ironed. Finished sorting out my book shelves ready to donate to BHF shop. Finding it really hard to chose which books to go but have been a brave girl and Mr Eggy already been down and dropped off a big box full and three carrier bags. Filled another four bags this afternoon. Have dusted my now nearly empty book shelves [ sob]. Don’t worry, will soon fill them again! Hoovered stairs, landing and bedrooms and swept the kitchen floor. Electricity went off for a couple of hours ( have paid the bill) but the engineers were out straight away and we are up and running again. Mr Eggy just went out to have bonfire as been sorting things, is it that time of year @Amigo? I brought washing in to avoid smoke smells and it literally has just started pouring down. That was lucky! Hello and goodbye summer, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> I’ve literally worked through the pain barrier with my back today to do out 2 huge wardrobes with hubbie doing the heavy lifting. Made a light lunch in between for us and prepared the Moroccan lamb tagine for tonight. The lamb is marinading as we speak but I better get it on now.
> 
> Sense of satisfaction seeing some order restored and I found things I’d forgotten about!
> 
> Made a huge pile for the Charity Shop too


We are having last night’s leftovers, roast beef etc. Lamb tagine sounds much more interesting!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> We are having last night’s leftovers, roast beef etc. Lamb tagine sounds much more interesting!



It was delicious eggy. I didn’t have any dried apricots in but it didn’t suffer for their absence.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> It was delicious eggy. I didn’t have any dried apricots in but it didn’t suffer for their absence.


Ah what I've missed it!! 


Amigo said:


> Oh it’s like a feeding frenzy in the shark pool when I make Moroccan lamb Kaylz but if you put up a good fight, you might manage a plateful!


I'm sure the others wouldn't want to see a poor little bean pole like me go without! 


eggyg said:


> Lamb tagine sounds much more interesting!


Get to the back of the line missy, I was first!!  xx


----------



## Heath o

Did my girly chores(cleaning)used dustpan and brush instead of hoover more exercise,
Fixed chain on bike,snapped couple days ago
Went to gym 2:30 finished4:30.came home cooked tea,took fur babies out for walks,watched bear grills the island,and lake placid 2. And put the new hoover together


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Managed to get the spa from the conservatory & put outside & set up, so all ready for a dip under the stars tonight.  Don't know what I'm doing today yet.


I'll be round later then Mark


----------



## Bubbsie

Shattered this morning...I'm addressing the housework now...who am I trying to kid...sod the diplomacy...tidying this dump that has been sorely neglected for the last week...while I've been at elsewhere.


----------



## Amigo

A 6.8 for me on this even cooler day. Have we had the summer now?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me on this even cooler day. Have we had the summer now?


Hhahahahahahahaha, are you in the wrong thread again?  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Hhahahahahahahaha, are you in the wrong thread again?  xx



The sooner I get this cataract fixed the better Kaylz!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> A 6.8 for me on this even cooler day. Have we had the summer now?


Unfortunately I believe we have...but a whole two days of it...can't complain about that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Hhahahahahahahaha, are you in the wrong thread again?  xx


I did notice...but was being diplomatic for a change.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I did notice...but was being diplomatic for a change.


Yeah? Well I'm just going to be diplomatic about your reply to my comment in the other thread then!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Yeah? Well I'm just going to be diplomatic about your reply to my comment in the other thread then!  xx


Hoi you cheeky madam...what thread?.


----------



## Bubbsie

Had a fabulous walk with Harry Beau...home to lunch & watching the Pickwick Papers...black & white...excellent afternoon so far.


----------



## Wirrallass

Yesterday.
I made turkey and leek casserole to freeze. (leftover turkey leg from Sunday's turkey stir fry)
Brushed patio and flags around the back garden.
Cleared away other peoples rubbish that they throw in the front garden then swept the front path and doorstep.
Spent a great hour and a half chatting with a friend, hilarious
Hung washing out to dry then brought it in later.
Plus lots of other mundane chores


----------



## grovesy

Housework and gardening. It is cloudy and cooler today.


----------



## eggyg

Blooming cold and now wet! Not done too much so far. Had a nice bubbly bath this morning and did some serious deforestation as going out tonight. Camera Club annual dinner. Mr Eggy only joined last year so this is our first. I have never met anyone so not sure about dress code or anything. But hey it’s only Tuesday, so skinny jeans, bling top and a pair of heels? What do you think?


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Blooming cold and now wet! Not done too much so far. Had a nice bubbly bath this morning and did some serious deforestation as going out tonight. Camera Club annual dinner. Mr Eggy only joined last year so this is our first. I have never met anyone so not sure about dress code or anything. But hey it’s only Tuesday, so skinny jeans, bling top and a pair of heels? What do you think?



Sounds appropriate to me eggy. A bit of bling and some heels will take you anywhere! 

On the subject of bling, I bought myself a necklace today. Had a look round the Retail Park, had a coffee and toastie in M&S (which my bg’s don’t seem to have noticed because I was 6.3 a few mins ago). Food from their food hall and home to start preparing dinner (well tea really in these parts).

Cheering myself up a bit because this swollen lymphoid tissue under my chin isn’t shifting and it makes the leukaemia feel very real  

Never mind, onwards and upwards! 

Enjoy your night out eggy.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Hoi you cheeky madam...what thread?.


Sorry was out at my appointment, the waking thread!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Sorry was out at my appointment, the waking thread!  xx


Ooh that was hours ago K...had a little snooze since then...woke up and had to think what day it was...think I need a coffee...I can't think that far back to this morning...not at my age


----------



## Bubbsie

I'm cold...about to turn the heating on just for half an hour or so...there is a distinct chill in the air.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> I'm cold...about to turn the heating on just for half an hour or so...there is a distinct chill in the air.



I've just said that Bubbsie, it's definitely turned chilly!


----------



## Sally W

Yesterday did a walk in Cotswolds which bore no resemblance to the instructions on book and got completely lost. Came back rather later than planned . Just as well I’d prepped tea beforehand or we’d never had got it


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I've just said that Bubbsie, it's definitely turned chilly!


I had a little snooze which I needed...woke up & felt really quite chilly...its raining...windy & has turned cold...heating is going on just to take that cold edge off...ooh what a contrast to last week.


----------



## Kaylz

Well usual this morning, got the cats chicken cooked and a bit for myself to slap on a sandwich tomorrow, got ready for heading out, was a tad on the windy side, spitting on rain when we got to the next town, went to appointment, out and along to the factory shop to see if they had any hi-tops they don't  they do however have nice Rocket Dog pumps but seen as I've got 2 pairs on the way was no point in spending £20 on just 1 pair! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well usual this morning, got the cats chicken cooked and a bit for myself to slap on a sandwich tomorrow, got ready for heading out, was a tad on the windy side, spitting on rain when we got to the next town, went to appointment, out and along to the factory shop to see if they had any hi-tops they don't  they do however have nice Rocket Dog pumps but seen as I've got 2 pairs on the way was no point in spending £20 on just 1 pair! xx


Cooked the cats chicken...that cat is spoilt K..


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Cooked the cats chicken...that cat is spoilt K..


It's only cause there's usually 5 fillets in the pack so the spare one gets cooked and halved between our cat and Bruce's cat, they wouldn't be getting it otherwise! lol, I've only got a bit for tomorrow as granddad wasn't here for tea tonight! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> It's only cause there's usually 5 fillets in the pack so the spare one gets cooked and halved between our cat and Bruce's cat, they wouldn't be getting it otherwise! lol, I've only got a bit for tomorrow as granddad wasn't here for tea tonight! xx


My cat has peculiar tastes K...he wouldn't eat cooked chicken...won't eat any cooked meat...will only lick the liquid off canned Tuna or salmon.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> My cat has peculiar tastes K...he wouldn't eat cooked chicken...won't eat any cooked meat...will only lick the liquid off canned Tuna or salmon.


Oh ours never used to eat anything but cat food, we tried him with tuna for years but the only way he'd take it was with a drop of mayo! He'll happily eat it straight out the can now though!  xx


----------



## mikeyB

I’ve been watching Pickfords stashing all sorts of stuff into boxes. Being men, they didn’t realise I might need a pan or two to cook tonight. Being such a distance for them to travel, we have to be out tomorrow, but we’re unable to travel till Thursday, and get the keys to the flat on Friday to let them in. Assisted travel booked. Virgin west coast are very efficient and very helpful. Well have to spend the night in the local hotel. No lift, but the first question she asked without prompting was could I manage the stairs.

I’ll miss that bit - knowing everyone in the village.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I’ve been watching Pickfords stashing all sorts of stuff into boxes. Being men, they didn’t realise I might need a pan or two to cook tonight. Being such a distance for them to travel, we have to be out tomorrow, but we’re unable to travel till Thursday, and get the keys to the flat on Friday to let them in. Assisted travel booked. Virgin west coast are very efficient and very helpful. Well have to spend the night in the local hotel. No lift, but the first question she asked without prompting was could I manage the stairs.
> 
> I’ll miss that bit - knowing everyone in the village.



Hoping it all goes well Mike,


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Best of luck with the move @mikeyB


----------



## Bubbsie

So good to be relaxing at home this evening...time to cook supper...no languishing on the M4 in traffic until at least tomorrow or Thursday...its been great to have a day at home.


----------



## kentish maid

mikeyB said:


> I’ve been watching Pickfords stashing all sorts of stuff into boxes. Being men, they didn’t realise I might need a pan or two to cook tonight. Being such a distance for them to travel, we have to be out tomorrow, but we’re unable to travel till Thursday, and get the keys to the flat on Friday to let them in. Assisted travel booked. Virgin west coast are very efficient and very helpful. Well have to spend the night in the local hotel. No lift, but the first question she asked without prompting was could I manage the stairs.
> 
> I’ll miss that bit - knowing everyone in the village.


Hope all goes well with the move


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Took the kids bowling then we baked brownies.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Took the kids bowling then we baked brownies.


Any left Lucy?


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> I’ve been watching Pickfords stashing all sorts of stuff into boxes. Being men, they didn’t realise I might need a pan or two to cook tonight. Being such a distance for them to travel, we have to be out tomorrow, but we’re unable to travel till Thursday, and get the keys to the flat on Friday to let them in. Assisted travel booked. Virgin west coast are very efficient and very helpful. Well have to spend the night in the local hotel. No lift, but the first question she asked without prompting was could I manage the stairs.
> 
> I’ll miss that bit - knowing everyone in the village.


Hope the move goes well.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bubbsie said:


> Any left Lucy?




Not once OH gets his hands on them


----------



## Heath o

Did my girly chores 1St thing this morning,had a ride to Stalybridge to doctors had blood test for kidneys,main ones on 24th may,went Tesco in Stalybridge for Burgen bread(don't sell it) got Tesco high protein bread instead,rode home,was going to go gym but peeing down so going in morning after school run


----------



## Kaylz

Well this evening I've downloaded and installed updates on the laptop, updated apps on my phone, hopefully that's the updates over and done with for a while 

Written the shopping list for tomorrow, made a start on Thursdays, also made a start on Sunday evenings one as my dad is supposed to be coming through so I'll get to Aldi again, hopefully have more time for a proper look this time as know where the things I'm  actually needing are, got to text my dad on Friday with a few bits and bobs I'm needing from Asda so he can pick them up for me on Saturday, lets hope I remember to do that!! xx


----------



## Carolg

Came home from being gone for funeral. Freezing, so heating up full belt, winter Cosy  pj,s, thick dressing gown and socks and police came to door about my broken wing mirror from Xmas eve. We have been playing telephone tig since. That’s another tick on my too do,s done. Back to work tomorrow so early night now. Take care all


----------



## Bubbsie

Managed to log into my bank account...yes it is that one in the news...finally I have access.


----------



## Bubbsie

Oops spoke too soon...no bank account access this morning...it seems they are limiting the number of customers who can log in...what on earth have they done?


----------



## Lanny

My steps count for yesterday, 24/04/18 was just over 10000! Wow! 

After my morning appointment, I ate lunch, an hour later than usual, & then went window shopping! That in itself is unusual, as one of my sisters could tell you! SHE loves shopping & will happily spend the whole looking at stuff without buying anything & only goes back, to a shop, to buy something IF she really wants it! I (in italics), on the other hand, hate shopping & rarely do it since the advent of online shopping. When I DO hit the highstreets I always have specifics to buy. If they don’t have it; I leave: simples! I bought a sandwich at a sandwich place I love that’s positively SINFUL, to eat when I got home! I ate it for dinner & crashed after a quick couple of posts & catch up on here: all those steps catching up on me!

I had a happy day yesterday, albeit it tired me out!


----------



## Sally W

mikeyB said:


> I’ve been watching Pickfords stashing all sorts of stuff into boxes. Being men, they didn’t realise I might need a pan or two to cook tonight. Being such a distance for them to travel, we have to be out tomorrow, but we’re unable to travel till Thursday, and get the keys to the flat on Friday to let them in. Assisted travel booked. Virgin west coast are very efficient and very helpful. Well have to spend the night in the local hotel. No lift, but the first question she asked without prompting was could I manage the stairs.
> 
> I’ll miss that bit - knowing everyone in the village.


Good luck with move Mike!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Oops spoke too soon...no bank account access this morning...it seems they are limiting the number of customers who can log in...what on earth have they done?


I did wonder when I heard about it if it was your bank as I remembered you mentioning yours was planning maintenance work over the weekend, hope you manage to gain access soon! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I did wonder when I heard about it if it was your bank as I remembered you mentioning yours was planning maintenance work over the weekend, hope you manage to gain access soon! xx


Its a blasted nuisance K...apparently they have fixed the problem but have still restricted the number of customers who can log on...not much use to a lot of us.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> It's only cause there's usually 5 fillets in the pack so the spare one gets cooked and halved between our cat and Bruce's cat, they wouldn't be getting it otherwise! lol, I've only got a bit for tomorrow as granddad wasn't here for tea tonight! xx


I hate packs with odd numbers!  Our cats love 'tuna juice' as I call it.  Lola can hear a tuna tin opening from half a mile away!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Really need to cut the grass again, but it's probably still too wet after the deluge of rain we got yesterday.  Sorting stuff out for a boot sale we are doing tomorrow (weather is suppose to be good).


----------



## Bubbsie

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss...no work 'work' today...a day of bread making...off to find me some yeast & walk phat boy while the sunshine lasts.


----------



## Kaylz

Well just done the mince and veg for tea, think I've burnt my finger as it's feeling a tad on the hot side!! lol xx


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I’ve been watching Pickfords stashing all sorts of stuff into boxes. Being men, they didn’t realise I might need a pan or two to cook tonight. Being such a distance for them to travel, we have to be out tomorrow, but we’re unable to travel till Thursday, and get the keys to the flat on Friday to let them in. Assisted travel booked. Virgin west coast are very efficient and very helpful. Well have to spend the night in the local hotel. No lift, but the first question she asked without prompting was could I manage the stairs.
> 
> I’ll miss that bit - knowing everyone in the village.


Good luck with the move Mike. Hope it’s as stress free as possible. New beginnings.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Ordered more stuff for daughter's baby shower to make some homemade decorations for her as most of the stuff you can buy online is either themed for gender and daughter will not find out the gender until she gives birth, she also doesn't like yellow which is what a lot of the gender neutral decs are.  I am doing mint green, white and rose gold/gold theme for her as I found some lovely plates and napkins in those colours and will do the decs to fit in with those.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Ordered more stuff for daughter's baby shower to make some homemade decorations for her as most of the stuff you can buy online is either themed for gender and daughter will not find out the gender until she gives birth, she also doesn't like yellow which is what a lot of the gender neutral decs are.  I am doing mint green, white and rose gold/gold theme for her as I found some lovely plates and napkins in those colours and will do the decs to fit in with those.


My mum didn't want to find out what I was, I personally think that was a mistake, she bought a yellow and white outfit to take me home in, unfortunately I was very jaundice!  xx


----------



## grovesy

More gardening today. Have done more than I thought as the forecast was for rain after a sunny start not had any rain yet.


----------



## eggyg

Walked into town to get my mother in law a birthday present, she will be 81 on Friday. Really difficult to buy her anything, she lives in a small bungalow which is already overcrowded. She is always buying things from the local OP shop! She had a nasty fall a couple of weeks ago, the second in recent times. She was given a walking stick from the hospital the first time but never used it, was awful mind. So we have bought her a really nice flowery folding one. Hopefully she will use this as it is really quite pretty. Had a cheese scone and cup of tea in cafe, mostly to dry out as got caught in torrential downpour. Walked home, rain had stopped by this time. 16k steps. Currently stretched out on one sofa, Mr Eggy on other, chilling out. Goulash for tea already made. Sun shining now! Oh the British weather!


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> Walked into town to get my mother in law a birthday present, she will be 81 on Friday. Really difficult to buy her anything, she lives in a small bungalow which is already overcrowded.


Know what you mean, my granddad turns 86 in October and I can never think of what to get him for presents, he likes reading but I'm always scared to buy him a book in case he doesn't like it, I've bought him 1 as he mentioned it and he's kept that, see they have a little swap of books between a group here, not an actual club or anything but he often comes home to find a carrier bag full of books hanging on his door handle! haha xx


----------



## Amigo

Sat in a 50 minute traffic jam this morning en-route to somewhere important but had to give up and return home eventually! 

Just as well I got back as the Home rang to say they were thinking of admitting mum to hospital so I hot footed it there and managed to get her settled and hospitalisation cancelled.

Went into town for a few things and it was packed. Managed to scrape the front bumper of my car in the packed car park but I’m not going to stress about that. I’ll leave that to hubbie! 

Just making a chicken dinner with sage and onion stuffing and hope the Home don’t need to call me out again.

Life seems like constant hassle at the moment and a holiday is impossible with things so unsettled.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Loaded the car with junk for the boot sale tomorrow, & just in time as it's now persisting it down!  Had an annoying pain under my ribs to my right.  Hurts when I breathe in.  Odd.  Had it before, it seems to come & go.  Should maybe see the doc I suppose.  Been trying to think what vital organs I have in that space of my body.


----------



## Bubbsie

Managed to get out for a walk while it was just a light shower...been home around ten minutes...now it's practically a storm...phew freezing...putting a jumper & the heating on.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> More gardening today. Have done more than I thought as the forecast was for rain after a sunny start not had any rain yet.


Wait for it grovesy it's hissing down here full pelt!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Sat in a 50 minute traffic jam this morning en-route to somewhere important but had to give up and return home eventually!
> 
> Just as well I got back as the Home rang to say they were thinking of admitting mum to hospital so I hot footed it there and managed to get her settled and hospitalisation cancelled.
> 
> Went into town for a few things and it was packed. Managed to scrape the front bumper of my car in the packed car park but I’m not going to stress about that. I’ll leave that to hubbie!
> 
> Just making a chicken dinner with sage and onion stuffing and hope the Home don’t need to call me out again.
> 
> Life seems like constant hassle at the moment and a holiday is impossible with things so unsettled.


Amigo so sorry to hear about your mum...relieved you got her settled & she could remain at the home...shame about the car but its just one of those things...fingers crossed to have a settled evening...ps. one of my favourites Roast chicken & sage & onion.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Wait for it grovesy it's hissing down here full pelt!


I have stopped twice because of the rain came down heavy but did not last for long.Needed to have a break anyway.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo so sorry to hear about your mum...relieved you got her settled & she could remain at the home...shame about the car but its just one of those things...fingers crossed to have a settled evening...ps. one of my favourites Roast chicken & sage & onion.



Thanks Bubbsie. Not concerned about the car, it’s just a minor thing. Mum’s situation is ongoing and to be expected at this stage but I’ve no wish for her to go into hospital again to come out neglected and infected. The care she receives at her Home is loving and dedicated. 

Yes I like chicken and stuffing too


----------



## Bubbsie

Made some pork garlic & chilli meatballs for dinner...they're on the stove simmering now...needed to have something  cooked & comforting  in this weather...can smell them way upstairs in my study...hmmn starving now...can't wait.


----------



## Carolg

Went shopping at Aldi on way home. Double rainbow all the way back. Lovely.now going to get jammie fied and watch rubbish on tv before another early night and to avoid munching as well


----------



## Lanny

Amazed myself by managing to do 10 minutes, a third of the program, on the trampoline! Oh yeah!


----------



## Kaylz

Well received a confirmation email that my pumps have FINALLY been dispatched! , sorted breakfast for tomorrow and done the dishes of which there were extra as he wasn't home until later this evening, now wondering how close it is to bedtime, oh ages yet  haha xx


----------



## eggyg

After my sojourn on the sofa, made the tea and went to feed Kenneth. Have I not mentioned Kenneth? He is a red Burmese and belongs to our friends and neighbours who are currently visiting family in London. Kenneth has a cat flap and I go in twice a day to feed him and have a chat and a cuddle. He is a big lad and his interests include, catching mice and leaving them on the doorstep and ripping the heads of bunnies! He also leaves those on the doorstep! But honestly he is lovely, and it means I get the pleasure of a cat without the vets bills and dander!


----------



## eggyg

This is Kenneth.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> This is Kenneth.



No offence but he has a scary face like he’s stalking prey!


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg he is gorgeous! But I do admit I agree with Amigo! haha xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> @eggyg he is gorgeous! But I do admit I agree with Amigo! haha xx



Vince’s Miss Meow wouldn’t be safe with him!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Vince’s Miss Meow wouldn’t be safe with him!


Neither would my cat!! haha xx


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> No offence but he has a scary face like he’s stalking prey!


Oh he is a big lad, I always thought these pedigree cats would be genteel but not our Kenny! He loves roaming about the back fields and is definitely an outdoor cat. He isn’t keen on other cats but is as soft as muck with humans on his own territory, he won’t “speak” to me when he is in our garden but comes and lies on my knee and falls asleep if I’m around at his house. He has been “ done”, goodness knows what he would be like if he hadn’t.


----------



## grovesy

My neighbour 2 doors down used to have Siamese cats, and at the time we had the old dust bins with lids these  cats used to rummage in the bins for scraps.


----------



## Heath o

Lazy day today for me,school run 1hr 55 mins at gym knee starting to play up so only took dogs on little walk


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> This is Kenneth.


Reminds me of a Newcastle nightclub bouncer


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> After my sojourn on the sofa, made the tea and went to feed Kenneth. Have I not mentioned Kenneth? He is a red Burmese and belongs to our friends and neighbours who are currently visiting family in London. Kenneth has a cat flap and I go in twice a day to feed him and have a chat and a cuddle. He is a big lad and his interests include, catching mice and leaving them on the doorstep and ripping the heads of bunnies! He also leaves those on the doorstep! But honestly he is lovely, and it means I get the pleasure of a cat without the vets bills and dander!


WOW he is an impressive cat eggyg...what a handsome fellow.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Reminds me of a Newcastle nightclub bouncer


No he's far too handsome for that Vince...but that look on his face says a lot...I wouldn't mess with Kenneth.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> This is Kenneth.


Wow he is lovely


----------



## Mark Parrott

Lovely moo moo, @eggyg.

This morning, did a boot sale and made £34 all before lunchtime.  Not bad considering the rubbish we had for sale.  Even sold a half used strimmer cable for 10p.


----------



## Sally W

Had coffee with pal in lovely local shop. Saw Tom Kerridge Dopamine Diet book in charity shop. Checked out EBay when I got home and have bought a new one for 99p with free postage  @Mark Parrott recommended recipes to try first please but no pork!


----------



## eggyg

Went to feed our Kenny this morning, wasn’t interested, obviously been hunting through the night. Quick cuddle and then went for another cuddle with baby granddaughter Sadie. Mum and dad are farmers and are busy lambing at the moment so just went to watch over Sadie between mummy feeding her so she could get her farmy work done, horses mucked out, cows fed, ewes and lambs checked. She is a little smiling angel, so placid and calm unlikely her big brother who cried a lot of the time. Stayed for lunch and came home. Put heating on boost, it is so cold and windy today, I can’t get warm. Going to joint a chicken, boil the carcass and make some soup for tomorrow’s lunch. Monkfish stew tonight so will start preparing that too. Mr Eggy painting the summer house, we are going for “ wild bluebell” this time.


----------



## Kaylz

@eggyg she's a right little cutie!!  xx


----------



## grovesy

More gardening, followed by regular visit to Chiropractor , and popped in town, then home again.


----------



## Kaylz

Haven't done much but search the net today really, my new e liquids arrived, have had to write on the box myself what they are though as they only print it on the bottle label and its neater to keep them lined up in their boxes! got my green beans topped and tailed when granddad arrived them, oh my fresh ones are SO much better than the frozen , he had to go all the way back to the other town though as he wasn't paying attention and picked up completely the wrong bread for me! Wouldn't matter if I didn't have the unmentionable here condition but hey ho  xx


----------



## Heath o

4 mile bike ride
2 hours at gym
1half mile with dogs
Everyone please understand if I don't like your post it's because Internet or phone is playing up it will not like anything and everything takes ages to load,thanks


----------



## Heath o

What flavour liquid did y


Kaylz said:


> Haven't done much but search the net today really, my new e liquids arrived, have had to write on the box myself what they are though as they only print it on the bottle label and its neater to keep them lined up in their boxes! got my green beans topped and tailed when granddad arrived them, oh my fresh ones are SO much better than the frozen , he had to go all the way back to the other town though as he wasn't paying attention and picked up completely the wrong bread for me! Wouldn't matter if I didn't have the unmentionable here condition but hey ho  xx


What flavour liquid did you get kaylz,xx


----------



## Carolg

Came home from the unmentionable place. Made nice garlicky meal then went  to knitting club for first time in an age. Came back and watched tv, munching and dozing , need to get in a better place. Going out tonight. 
Night with friends to Indian restaurant as our own goodbye to friend, then back to theirs for a drink and sleepover. That’s 1 night and today in advance, very organised


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> What flavour liquid did y
> 
> What flavour liquid did you get kaylz,xx


I use cinnamon or vanilla usually, got a heap of that though so I'm trying out pecan, hazelnut, peanut butter and clove in the coming weeks lol xx


----------



## Heath o

I l


Kaylz said:


> I use cinnamon or vanilla usually, got a heap of that though so I'm trying out pecan, hazelnut, peanut butter and clove in the coming weeks lol xx


I love cinnamon but not in liquid,I love pecan, I use tobacco flavour or banana,xx


----------



## mikeyB

I’m vaping Turkish Tobacco flavour liquid at the moment, like there’s no tomorrow, with money flying round the ether to purchase my new home. It’s finally landed with the vendors solicitors. What hasn’t landed yet is our stuff that’s coming with Pickfords


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> I l
> 
> I love cinnamon but not in liquid,I love pecan, I use tobacco flavour or banana,xx


The cinnamon is really nice, its the hangsen brand I've got of that and the vanilla, the new ones came off motivape, never tried banana or anything else! lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> The cinnamon is really nice, its the hangsen brand I've got of that and the vanilla, the new ones came off motivape, never tried banana or anything else! lol xx


Banana is nice,the one I tried was called seriously strong cinnamon it was to much,xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've got berry blast from B&M.  Haven't tried it yet though.  My current one is a minty one made by a local vape shop.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, what a miserable day it has been today!  Non stop rain!  So, today, went to docs this morning, then posted a parcel, food shopping, back to docs for wifey's asthma appt, then home & making some bread.


----------



## grovesy

As we have had heavy rain here, I have been busy potting up seed and potting up seedlings into large pots.


----------



## Kaylz

Oh I forgot, I tried coconut, was tolerable but got to be a tad too sweet by the end x


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> I've got berry blast from B&M.  Haven't tried it yet though.  My current one is a minty one made by a local vape shop.


Mrs likes the berry blast and also the custard ones and creamy ones.strictly tobacco or banana ones for me


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Oh I forgot, I tried coconut, was tolerable but got to be a tad too sweet by the end x


You'd probably like the custard ones if you like the vanilla also some of bubble islands are OK,xx


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, what a miserable day it has been today!  Non stop rain!  So, today, went to docs this morning, then posted a parcel, food shopping, back to docs for wifey's asthma appt, then home & making some bread.


Hope it went alright at doctors for you mark.going to try and make some bread one day,will have try and look in charity shops for a bread maker and blender


----------



## Bubbsie

Just scraped home with a three hour drive...for what should have been an hour & forty minutes journey...filthy weather...sipping a fabulous coffee made by my neighbour...likely I'll be sipping a gin & tonic or three later...ooh I so need some.


----------



## eggyg

Been a very pleasant day oop North today, makes a bleedin’ change! Not done anything exciting, made soup for lunch, planned it yesterday when it was winter, today didn’t feel like it today coz it was ( nearly) summer! Went to ma in law’s as her 81st birthday. She was chuffed to bits with her new flowery folding walking stick, we also bought her some books of stamps and wrapping paper. Weird, I bet you are thinking but she has such a big family...6 sons, 5 daughter in laws, 11 grandchildren and 7, nearly 8, great grandchildren! So for Mothers Day we bought her a box of 50 greetings cards and she was thrilled, so decided to top box up with wrap and stamps. Mr Eggy carried on painting summer house and shed whilst I read the local paper sitting on a deck chair! Lovely evening now as well. Probably change again tomorrow!


----------



## mikeyB

Miserable rainy day here in Lancashire, but I’m I am now officially the owner of a brand new flat. A letter recovered behind the door tells me that the TV licence folk are investigating a lack of TV Licence at the property. It’s a new build, empty and no TV plugged in, so that’s a bit excessive. I’ll transfer our TV licence when the Sky man has set it it up next week to prevent a court appearance. Daft lot. Bit over enthusiastic, I’d say.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Miserable rainy day here in Lancashire, but I’m I am now officially the owner of a brand new flat. A letter recovered behind the door tells me that the TV licence folk are investigating a lack of TV Licence at the property. It’s a new build, empty and no TV plugged in, so that’s a bit excessive. I’ll transfer our TV licence when the Sky man has set it it up next week to prevent a court appearance. Daft lot. Bit over enthusiastic, I’d say.


Happy new home! Hope your furniture has arrived. Welcome back to England! When you’re settled in we will definitely organise a North West meet. Or if you are up to it we are having a mini meet in Carlisle 11th May.


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Miserable rainy day here in Lancashire, but I’m I am now officially the owner of a brand new flat. A letter recovered behind the door tells me that the TV licence folk are investigating a lack of TV Licence at the property. It’s a new build, empty and no TV plugged in, so that’s a bit excessive. I’ll transfer our TV licence when the Sky man has set it it up next week to prevent a court appearance. Daft lot. Bit over enthusiastic, I’d say.


Glad you have got there, hope you soon get settled.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Banana is nice,the one I tried was called seriously strong cinnamon it was to much,xx


Banana vape juice Heath...whatever next?


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> Been a very pleasant day oop North today, makes a bleedin’ change! Not done anything exciting, made soup for lunch, planned it yesterday when it was winter, today didn’t feel like it today coz it was ( nearly) summer! Went to ma in law’s as her 81st birthday. She was chuffed to bits with her new flowery folding walking stick, we also bought her some books of stamps and wrapping paper. Weird, I bet you are thinking but she has such a big family...6 sons, 5 daughter in laws, 11 grandchildren and 7, nearly 8, great grandchildren! So for Mothers Day we bought her a box of 50 greetings cards and she was thrilled, so decided to top box up with wrap and stamps. Mr Eggy carried on painting summer house and shed whilst I read the local paper sitting on a deck chair! Lovely evening now as well. Probably change again tomorrow!


Sounds idyll eggyg...most of my day was spent on the M25 where it was hissing down...hoping for better today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Hope it went alright at doctors for you mark.going to try and make some bread one day,will have try and look in charity shops for a bread maker and blender


Heath the bread recipe (if you're following the one Mark makes) is ideal done by hand or using the dough hook with a mixer...its really simple...the hardest bit is waiting for it to prove.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, what a miserable day it has been today!  Non stop rain!  So, today, went to docs this morning, then posted a parcel, food shopping, back to docs for wifey's asthma appt, then home & making some bread.


Awful day on the road yesterday Mark...weather was abysmal...hope all went well at the docs for you both.


----------



## Bubbsie

Got myself up...had coffee...will have a leisurely breakfast...no motorway today (as far as I know)...its stopped raining...off for more coffee.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Heath o said:


> Hope it went alright at doctors for you mark.going to try and make some bread one day,will have try and look in charity shops for a bread maker and blender


Docs went well for me & wifey.  Nothing wrong with me so I'm fine now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Awful day on the road yesterday Mark...weather was abysmal...hope all went well at the docs for you both.


All went well so happy.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Had an omelette disaster this morning!  Made it too thin to flip.  It only half flipped, so ended up in half.  So, topped it with cheese & ham & folded it again into a quarter.  Then upon moving it from pan to plate, it flipped over & splattered on the kitchen floor!  I was so upset.  I always get really upset when food is wasted.  Had to venture out into the cold & wet to collect some more eggs & did another one, this time I added an extra egg but it was still too thin!  Didn't attempt to flip it this time,  Just topped it with cheese & ham & folded it in half.  Landed on my plate this time.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Had an omelette disaster this morning!  Made it too thin to flip.  It only half flipped, so ended up in half.  So, topped it with cheese & ham & folded it again into a quarter.  Then upon moving it from pan to plate, it flipped over & splattered on the kitchen floor!  I was so upset.  I always get really upset when food is wasted.  Had to venture out into the cold & wet to collect some more eggs & did another one, this time I added an extra egg but it was still too thin!  Didn't attempt to flip it this time,  Just topped it with cheese & ham & folded it in half.  Landed on my plate this time.


Oh no that is a disaster!! Why did it get wasted though, couldn't the cats have eaten it? Glad even though the 2nd one wasn't flipped it made its way safely onto your plate!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> All went well so happy.


Good to hear that Mark.


----------



## Bubbsie

Still waiting for the dog to wake up so I can feed him...he jumped on the sofa last night at 8pm...still fast asleep.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Still waiting for the dog to wake up so I can feed him...he jumped on the sofa last night at 8pm...still fast asleep.


WOW wish I could sleep like that! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> WOW wish I could sleep like that! lol xx


Blimey K so do I...he's still tucked up in a ball...no obvious signs of stirring yet...going to wake him up in a minute...I want to sit in my chair (he's commandeered it)...he's a cheeky boy


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey K so do I...he's still tucked up in a ball...no obvious signs of stirring yet...going to wake him up in a minute...I want to sit in my chair (he's commandeered it)...he's a cheeky boy


Haha, he certainly seems it! Open some food, I'm sure that will stir him! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Haha, he certainly seems it! Open some food, I'm sure that will stir him! lol xx


Well its an option K...doubt it...he wont stir until he's ready.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well its an option K...doubt it...he wont stir until he's ready.


Sorry but he's weird! My dog barely slept! haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Oh no that is a disaster!! Why did it get wasted though, couldn't the cats have eaten it? Glad even though the 2nd one wasn't flipped it made its way safely onto your plate!  xx


I have put it down for the cats.  None have touched it yet though.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I have put it down for the cats.  None have touched it yet though.


Ours watches us making an omelette and would've been straight on it if it had hit the floor! lol, I usually have mushrooms in mine though so would be interesting to see what he did there as he used to like the odd sweet potato chip here and there and will eat normal tatties if he got the chance!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well I've FINALLY ordered a pair of hi-tops off eBay had to go with men's as the women's either wasn't in my size or I didn't like them, never mind as they are men's I can get off with a size 7 rather than an 8 (I hope anyway! I usually do) also ordered a couple of USB port mains chargers, one for me and one for Bruce (I paid for my charger but not the shoes, his treat as he's having a night out at the darts in Aberdeen in a couple of weeks), had a text from Hermes to say my pumps are out for delivery today and text my dad with a few bits and bobs he said he'd pick up from Asda, also chucked a couple of packs of mince in the freezer (3 for £10 at Tesco just now) and taken my bacon out for tomorrow, I'm on the ball today for once!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Sorry but he's weird! My dog barely slept! haha xx


How very dare you...I just told Harry that...he is distraught could barely eat his breakfast.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well I've FINALLY ordered a pair of hi-tops off eBay had to go with men's as the women's either wasn't in my size or I didn't like them, never mind as they are men's I can get off with a size 7 rather than an 8 (I hope anyway! I usually do) also ordered a couple of USB port mains chargers, one for me and one for Bruce (I paid for my charger but not the shoes, his treat as he's having a night out at the darts in Aberdeen in a couple of weeks), had a text from Hermes to say my pumps are out for delivery today and text my dad with a few bits and bobs he said he'd pick up from Asda, also chucked a couple of packs of mince in the freezer (3 for £10 at Tesco just now) and taken my bacon out for tomorrow, I'm on the ball today for once!  xx


Well that one of us...I am so enjoying not being the car driving...I done absolutely sweet FA so far except drink coffee...chat with friends & laugh.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> How very dare you...I just told Harry that...he is distraught could barely eat his breakfast.


What's his all time favourite treat? Will get that and send him it, hopefully that makes it up to him for my truly unacceptable quip! Tell him I am so very sorry and I will think before I speak in future!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well that one of us...I am so enjoying not being the car driving...I done absolutely sweet FA so far except drink coffee...chat with friends & laugh.


Sounds like a PERFECT day so far!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well had my dinner and done the dishes, pumps not long been delivered, postie delivered my new bank card, green beans topped and tailed, tatties are in the pot so I'm going to relax for a while!! lol xx


----------



## Carolg

Back from friends. Got hoover on charge to do some housework, so perfect excuse for a wee sit down


----------



## Carolg

Sorry, I will do the housework, not the hoover lol


----------



## Bubbsie

A good two mile walk despite the rain...missed my walking the last week or so...phew good to get back to it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been jogging. 25 min solid jog today as we are nearing the end of our programme. Made a trial decoration for daughters baby shower, now just waiting for grandkids to arrive.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Been jogging. 25 min solid jog today as we are nearing the end of our programme. Made a trial decoration for daughters baby shower, now just waiting for grandkids to arrive.


Very pretty!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, I feel like I have a bowling ball in my stomach!  My low carb rolls I made that were burnt have become very dense 1 day later.  They still taste ok, but were quite chewy & now I can feel it lying in my stomach like a lead weight.  Can't move!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I feel like I have a bowling ball in my stomach!  My low carb rolls I made that were burnt have become very dense 1 day later.  They still taste ok, but were quite chewy & now I can feel it lying in my stomach like a lead weight.  Can't move!


Sorry Mark that made me laugh...I hope you can get 'rid' of them soon...did you put enough gluten in them?


----------



## grovesy

Been to a garden centre for a couple of shallow pots to grow radishes in, plant food, and more multi purpose compost.


----------



## Kaylz

@Mark Parrott I apologise too as like @Bubbsie I had to laugh!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Mark Parrott I apologise too as like @Bubbsie I had to laugh!  xx


Sorry it was funny Markyp


----------



## Lanny

I was VERY amused, maybe childishly, in the early hours of this morning by reading the thread “Sugar free sweets”! 

Some posters mentioned reading hysterically funny reviews on Amazon about Haribo sugar free gummi bears!

You could try some of those @Mark Parrott, if you need to unblock!  

Sorry, couldn’t help laughing either!


----------



## Kaylz

Oh my! I've just tried my pumps on and they are SOOO comfy and light! Tempted to order another 2 pairs, you know just in case Shoe Zone ever goes fully bust!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry Mark that made me laugh...I hope you can get 'rid' of them soon...did you put enough gluten in them?


I've been using less gluten for a while with no ill effects.  I think the main problem with these ones were due to the yeast being too wet, it wouldn't kneed properly.  Kept clinging to the dough hook.  Kept adding almond flour but was still too wet.  I think that was the problem.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've managed a huge burp & feel a lot better now.


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> I've managed a huge burp & feel a lot better now.


I know it’s childish, but that made me really laugh! You can’t beat a good burp!


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I've managed a huge burp & feel a lot better now.


Glad to hear it!  x


eggyg said:


> I know it’s childish, but that made me really laugh! You can’t beat a good burp!


I don't think its childish, I think its natural to laugh at things like that!  x


----------



## eggyg

Quiet day today, made tomorrow’s tea already! Fish pie, it’s such a messy job, boiled the tatties, steam the fish, make the parsley sauce. Dishes for ever more, thank goodness for dishwashers. Weather a bit iffy today, dry but cool, sat in nearly finished painted summer house for lunch as it’s warmer in there than in my 300 year old cottage. Sand stone walls you see. Waiting for daughter number three coming round to borrow a frock for her forth coming holiday to Dubai. She didn’t realise  when she booked it that it will Ramadan whilst they are there, they are strict anyways re clothing but even more so during this time. No knees, boobs or shoulders uncovered, basically at 25 that’s the only type of clothes she has!


----------



## mikeyB

I’ll be having a good burp soon. I’m just drinking a Becks Blue, and I’m about to eat a proper Lancashire Cheese and Onion Pie with mushy peas. Being the superb Eagle restaurant on the edge of Whalley, I was offered gravy, which I declined. I haven’t yet fully assimilated Lancashireness. They do have Isle of Mull cheese on the cheeseboard, though. Very trendy.

Spent the morning in the new flat, unpacking boxes and putting aside stuff for dumping. Met the next door neighbors who seem really good fun. Eduardo is Chilean, and is a fund of Spanish jokes. Untranslated


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I've managed a huge burp & feel a lot better now.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Markyp...too much information....


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been using less gluten for a while with no ill effects.  I think the main problem with these ones were due to the yeast being too wet, it wouldn't kneed properly.  Kept clinging to the dough hook.  Kept adding almond flour but was still too wet.  I think that was the problem.


As soon as my bread is done it's sliced & in the freezer...mainly use it for toast at breakfast...it's never chewy Mark...maybe you should increase the gluten again.


----------



## Bubbsie

Its freezing here...the heating is on!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> As soon as my bread is done it's sliced & in the freezer...mainly use it for toast at breakfast...it's never chewy Mark...maybe you should increase the gluten again.


I will.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Its freezing here...the heating is on!


Was chilly here this morning so I put the heating on for an hour after I'd had my breakfast, got rather warm when the sun came out so took my long top off, got chilly again at dinner time so heating back on for an hour and now I'm roasting again! lol xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

I put the heating on ago today. Was only 15 in the house


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Miserable rainy day here in Lancashire, but I’m I am now officially the owner of a brand new flat. A letter recovered behind the door tells me that the TV licence folk are investigating a lack of TV Licence at the property. It’s a new build, empty and no TV plugged in, so that’s a bit excessive. I’ll transfer our TV licence when the Sky man has set it it up next week to prevent a court appearance. Daft lot. Bit over enthusiastic, I’d say.



Happy New home Mr. & Mrs. B. Hope you’ll be very happy there 

We were recently selling a house that was completely empty, no furniture or tv but we got a letter every few weeks telling us they were investigating the lack of a tv licence. I rang twice to notify them it was completely empty and they replied with another letter saying they were investigating the use of the tv that didn’t exist by the residents who didn’t live there!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Was chilly here this morning so I put the heating on for an hour after I'd had my breakfast, got rather warm when the sun came out so took my long top off, got chilly again at dinner time so heating back on for an hour and now I'm roasting again! lol xx


I've left mine on...despite just getting a huge utilities bill...its staying on...it's cold & raining again here...or should I say still!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I've left mine on...despite just getting a huge utilities bill...its staying on...it's cold & raining again here...or should I say still!


Its not been TOO bad at all today here, no rain anyway, hoping its the same tomorrow so I can wear my new shoes when I go shopping at night, although it'll be out the house and into the car so I suppose I could still wear them! lol xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I had to give up & put the heating on.  Well, it's on boost for an hour.  That will do.  Hate watching that oil marker go down on the oil tank.


----------



## mikeyB

After piggy lunch, went to a local carpet shop, they are coming on Monday to measure up, Thursday to fit, including areas of wood laminate in the hallway. Went to Homebase for curtain poles. Got back to camp and fell asleep for three hours, overcome by the heat of the debit card.

Off to Sofology and The Range tomorrow, apparently....


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> After piggy lunch, went to a local carpet shop, they are coming on Monday to measure up, Thursday to fit, including areas of wood laminate in the hallway. Went to Homebase for curtain poles. Got back to camp and fell asleep for three hours, overcome by the heat of the debit card.
> 
> Off to Sofology and The Range tomorrow, apparently....



I like the furniture from Sofology. We got our sofas there  glad it’s all coming together Mike.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Banana vape juice Heath...whatever next?


Don't knock it till you try it,it's nice,x


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> Docs went well for me & wifey.  Nothing wrong with me so I'm fine now.


His mark got myself a bread maker £6 from charity shop still in box as well do you have any high protein recipes knocking about that I can try plz


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Heath the bread recipe (if you're following the one Mark makes) is ideal done by hand or using the dough hook with a mixer...its really simple...the hardest bit is waiting for it to prove.


Cheers Bubbsie just got bread maker eiger get going


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Its not been TOO bad at all today here, no rain anyway, hoping its the same tomorrow so I can wear my new shoes when I go shopping at night, although it'll be out the house and into the car so I suppose I could still wear them! lol xx


I loved it when I got new shoes...I used to put them by the foot of my bed...so I would see them first thing in the morning...of course that was many years ago...now I'm grateful if I can find a pair that comfy...how times change.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Cheers Bubbsie just got bread maker eiger get going


Just saw that Heath...great price...I have one on the outhouse still in one of the packing boxes from our move...I must unpack it sometime...we've been here almost five years now.


----------



## Carolg

Heath o said:


> Don't knock it till you try it,it's nice,x


I am not anti vaping or anti smoking, but I absolutely hate when driving along and someone is vaping with their car window open in front of my car and the clouds of second hand vape or whatever it is belches out their window and comes in my car window. Really minging. Also second hand smell ( sometimes really sweet and sickly) is almost as bad as smell of fags on people. We have a guy at work who makes his own stuff, and if he is 3 cars in front of mine, it looks like he is sending smoke signals. 

My son is trained to go out to sun room and stand at door. I don’t need a “do not smoke/vape” here sign lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Huge pot of chicken soup on the stove...could feel a cold coming on last night...lots of sneezing & nose blowing...not taking any chances...so it will be chicken soup for lunch...dinner & supper...with some home made chilli & garlic home made low carb bread.


----------



## christophe

Bubbsie said:


> Huge pot of chicken soup on the stove...could feel a cold coming on last night...lots of sneezing & nose blowing...not taking any chances...so it will be chicken soup for lunch...dinner & supper...with some home made chilli & garlic home made low carb bread.



I recently was given aubergine in tomato and smoked paprika.. tried it out at home and it is really difficult to get wrong, a little chilli flake and it is a very good feel-good meal like the chicken soup..
Aubergine cut in half long ways, olive oil all over the cut side and grilled until it colours.. the back the heat off and let it cook until a fork glides through it.
Meantime, onion chopped or sliced, celery fine sliced, garlic fine sliced..all as much or as little as you feel like, softened in butter about 20g tomato paste to bind it all together and add smoked paprika (the dulce version unless you want hot) then canned chopped tomatoes to bring it to a thick soup consistency. Chilli if you want it, parsley and/or thyme. 
Pour over the aubergine. All done.


----------



## Bubbsie

christophe said:


> I recently was given aubergine in tomato and smoked paprika.. tried it out at home and it is really difficult to get wrong, a little chilli flake and it is a very good feel-good meal like the chicken soup..
> Aubergine cut in half long ways, olive oil all over the cut side and grilled until it colours.. the back the heat off and let it cook until a fork glides through it.
> Meantime, onion chopped or sliced, celery fine sliced, garlic fine sliced..all as much or as little as you feel like, softened in butter about 20g tomato paste to bind it all together and add smoked paprika (the dulce version unless you want hot) then canned chopped tomatoes to bring it to a thick soup consistency. Chilli if you want it, parsley and/or thyme.
> Pour over the aubergine. All done.


Sounds delicious Christophe however I am not a great fan of veggies...I have tried...without success...so will have to stick with the chicken soups & try to spice up the bread.


----------



## Bubbsie

Cooking...soup & bread making...the smells are wonderful...hope they both live up to their promise.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Heath o said:


> His mark got myself a bread maker £6 from charity shop still in box as well do you have any high protein recipes knocking about that I can try plz


Here you go, @Heath o.  Never tried it in a bread maker, but should work, I think.  This recipe is courtesy of @Marsbartoastie.  I personally don't add the baking powder & get good results, but if I was you, as it's your first time, stick to the recipe as is.  I also use regular sugar rather than icing, as I don't have any icing sugar.  For ingredients, check out a website called Buy Wholefoods Online.

1 cup vital wheat gluten
1/4 cup Oat flour
3/4 cup Soy flour
1/4 cup Ground linseed
1/4 cup Wheat bran
1/2 tsp sugar (I used icing sugar)
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 Sachet 'easy bake' type yeast
3 tblsp Olive oil
1 1/4 cups blood temp water

.
Method
Put all dry ingredients in the mixer, make a well and add oil/water. Mix using dough hook for about 5 minutes until a bit stretchy.  Alternatively, knead by hand.
Put in loaf tin or shape into rolls. Cover with damp cloth and leave somewhere warmish to rise (a couple of hours).  Just before putting in the oven brush with water and sprinkle with seeds. Bake at 190 for 35 minutes.


----------



## grovesy

Despite yet another dreadful day weather wise, I have potted up some plants that need putting in larger pots, though did it in the greenhouse


----------



## christophe

Bubbsie said:


> Sounds delicious Christophe however I am not a great fan of veggies...I have tried...without success...so will have to stick with the chicken soups & try to spice up the bread.


That works for me too!


----------



## Mark Parrott

During the hot spell we had a while ago, I washed all my jumpers & put them away for the summer.  I think I'm going to have to do another jumper wash soon if it doesn't warm up!


----------



## Grannylorraine

It is so cold I have put socks on. I hate socks


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> It is so cold I have put socks on. I hate socks


 I don't like this statement at all! I LOVES my cosy fleece socks!  xx


----------



## eggyg

I have had a very lazy day today. The intention was to go walking, had planned our route on OS and everything, 11.2km. But Mr Eggy had an “ episode” of unstable angina through the night, first time in months,  so orders were given to rest, by me. I told him yesterday to slow down, painted the shed and summer house and stained the decking. But he is stubborn and not keen on sitting about and doesn’t want his condition to defy him, bit like me really. So apart from doing some washing, just put it in the machine didn’t go down the river and beat it against the rocks, I have just sat on my backside and finished the book I started yesterday. Mr Eggy went to his favourite shop, Curry’s, and bought a new router to improve the WiFi, he has been as happy as Larry faffing about with that all day. No doubt tomorrow he will be wanting to landscape the garden whilst decorating the hall, stairs and landing! But tomorrow’s another day.


----------



## Kaylz

Well sat and watched Hollyoaks after breakfast this morning, got stuff sorted for my dinner, Sunday I get a day off the dinner dishes so just chilled until I did my mince at about 3, had tea, did the dishes, quick cuppy and then off out to Aldi and Tesco, got EVERYTHING that was on the shopping list! , dad wanted to go for a run in the car so we went for a drive round the country, fields full of beautiful little lambs , then we went for a quick look at the local school him and Bruce used to attend (I would've went there too but they merged the Annex and the 'big school' into a whole new build in a different area a year before I was due to move up) it's been bought and is houses now but they weren't allowed to touch the outside of the building so not much change really, they have called them 'Andover Heights'  sorted breakfast for tomorrow and now waiting for First Dates to start at 9  xx


----------



## Heath o

Cheers mark  I shall give that a try thankyou


----------



## Vince_UK

Annual May Day 3 days holiday here, decided to visit ZhouZhuang an ancient water town about 2 hours from here. Big mistake. Much to crowded. 1,000’s there. The calligraphy above the gate is the name of Jiang Zhemin, one time President of China.
Gave up and on the way back found a signpost for another “Ancient”Village.
Ji Jia Dun. Nice I thought so off we go. Problem is the road sign had been erected BEFORE construction of the “Ancient” town was complete. Lol 
All is not what it seems in China.
Would you eat these? 
Ham shank and duck heads and necks. Not in the most hygienic of conditions.


----------



## Heath o

Not having a very good day Vince,should of gone wild camping, would eat the ham shanks,always buy duck knecks for dogs( frozen ones)so wouldn't eat them,


----------



## Vince_UK

Humans here eat both plus the dogs 


Heath o said:


> Not having a very good day Vince,should of gone wild camping, would eat the ham shanks,always buy duck knecks for dogs( frozen ones)so wouldn't eat them,


----------



## mikeyB

Hectic morning. Had to get to the flat first thing for the carpet man to measure up for laminate and carpets. Then a rubbish removal company cos offspring decided we needed new everything- we don’t care, it’s her inheritance she’s spending. Then the housing association man came to do the official handover, and show me the cycle store (as if) and the garbage and recycling room. Then the gasman came to turn on the gas and check all the radiators and hot water. 

I’m off for a little afternoon nap, now, fuelled by two Trammies. First for three weeks - it’s very trying, flitting.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Hectic morning. Had to get to the flat first thing for the carpet man to measure up for laminate and carpets. Then a rubbish removal company cos offspring decided we needed new everything- we don’t care, it’s her inheritance she’s spending. Then the housing association man came to do the official handover, and show me the cycle store (as if) and the garbage and recycling room. Then the gasman came to turn on the gas and check all the radiators and hot water.
> 
> I’m off for a little afternoon nap, now, fuelled by two Trammies. First for three weeks - it’s very trying, flitting.


Tell me about it!  Glad to hear everything is (almost!) sorted Mike, hope you manage some restorative kip


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Humans here eat both plus the dogs


That I'll explain why you got funny tastelbuds vince


----------



## eggyg

Unlike the south east, we have had a gorgeous day. Frost this morning, apparently, I wasn’t up that early, but this afternoon been in the garden in a tee shirt. Been cutting down the dead things, I’m not a gardener so forgive my non gardener speak. We have a fabulous fushia bush which I bought 20 years ago for 25p at a charity summer fayre. It flowers every year right through to November but it has got so big that the cutting back is a tedious and difficult job and I dread it every spring. Not today, I got the electric hedge cutter out, no harm was done to this plant, it grows from the bottom and hasn’t hardly started growing yet,  I felt like a tree feller, it went through those woody bits like a hot knife through butter! Well chuffed. Got scratches all over my arms as I squeezed the debris into the garden waste bin but it was worth it. Sun still shining but have come in to sort the tea. Should sleep well tonight.  Here is a photo of it in full bloom in the autumn.


----------



## Bubbsie

Wow just driven home...cooked a quick supper...plus a cup of good coffee...finally finished that j-b....calculated I've driven 3000 miles plus in the last ten days...shattered...about to kick my shoes off & relax.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Hope it's all going OK @mikeyB.


----------



## Bubbsie

Shoes off...feet up...heating on... filling the comfy chair...blissssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Shoes off...feet up...heating on... filling the comfy chair...blissssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


Must be cold where you are! We had it on for an hour at the back of 7 this morning, an hour at half 12 and its been fine ever since, the cooker hasn't even been on so that's not the reason for it being so warm tonight lol xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Moaned about the weather constantly, moaned about my stomach pain, wondering if I have a urine infection seeing nurse tomorrow so will present her with a specimen (lucky her). Went jogging despite the weather and pain, actually didn't have any pain while running.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Must be cold where you are! We had it on for an hour at the back of 7 this morning, an hour at half 12 and its been fine ever since, the cooker hasn't even been on so that's not the reason for it being so warm tonight lol xx


Been freezing since this morning K...mind you I was  up at 03:30 this morning...surprised I'm still awake.


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> Moaned about the weather constantly, moaned about my stomach pain, wondering if I have a urine infection seeing nurse tomorrow so will present her with a specimen (lucky her). Went jogging despite the weather and pain, actually didn't have any pain while running.


Doing better than me lorraine I stillwater run more than 100 m,x


----------



## Heath o

3 mile walk and to the gym,just looked at my activity on puregym website and I have been 11 times in 14 days and my knee and my neck is telling me to have a rest tomorrow,so mite do some exercise at home instead,got 4lb to lose then I'm in the 13s for the first time since my late teens,


----------



## Kaylz

Well I received a package from one of the members on the forum yesterday, which I am very grateful for and I hope they see this post as even though the box used was a tad on the small side for my cat, he still thought he'd try and fit himself in it! Here's a sn ap! LOL  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well I received a package from one of the members on the forum yesterday, which I am very grateful for and I hope they see this post as even though the box used was a tad on the small side for my cat, he still thought he'd try and fit himself in it! Here's a snView attachment 8336 ap! LOL  xx


Made me laugh K...Churchill will squeeze himself into any box he can...even if he spills over the sides...they are strange creatures at times.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grocery shopping done online...arriving this evening...just can't be bothered with a supermarket today...off for more coffee...I need it.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh K...Churchill will squeeze himself into any box he can...even if he spills over the sides...they are strange creatures at times.


They are strange all the time! lol, he only got 15 minutes at the most out of it as it went down to the recycling bin when my mum went out, he was not happy at all!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> They are strange all the time! lol, he only got 15 minutes at the most out of it as it went down to the recycling bin when my mum went out, he was not happy at all!  xx


He'll find something eels to occupy himself soon enough K...Churchill once spent so long trying to get into the package the new toilet seat came in...and you can imagine hoe flat that box was...hilarious watching him...poor Harry would have no choice...he'd need a crate!


----------



## New-journey

Kaylz said:


> Well I received a package from one of the members on the forum yesterday, which I am very grateful for and I hope they see this post as even though the box used was a tad on the small side for my cat, he still thought he'd try and fit himself in it! Here's a snView attachment 8336 ap! LOL  xx


Love this photo!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> He'll find something eels to occupy himself soon enough K...Churchill once spent so long trying to get into the package the new toilet seat came in...and you can imagine hoe flat that box was...hilarious watching him...poor Harry would have no choice...he'd need a crate!


We used to play board games etc in the afternoons, we set the monopoly box lid on the floor and he climbed in and fell asleep! lol, same when the postie brings leaflets, we'll set them on the table until we've finished our dinner but we have to claim them back as he lies on them as soon as they are set down 


New-journey said:


> Love this photo!


Thanks NJ I've taken many like this over his nearly 16 years! lol x


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Love this photo!


I do too...its typical cat behaviour...for some reason they seem unable to resist a cardboard box!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> We used to play board games etc in the afternoons, we set the monopoly box lid on the floor and he climbed in and fell asleep! lol, same when the postie brings leaflets, we'll set them on the table until we've finished our dinner but we have to claim them back as he lies on them as soon as they are set down
> 
> Thanks NJ I've taken many like this over his nearly 16 years! lol x


OOh sixteen K wow...had little Gorgeous for sixteen and a half years...he was tiny but ferocious K...always guarding his territory.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> OOh sixteen K wow...had little Gorgeous for sixteen and a half years...he was tiny but ferocious K...always guarding his territory.


Yep 16 in 2 weeks exactly actually, just realised that! lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Watching a programme (while doing paperwork.am I allowed to mention that here) on the vagaries of driving on the A1...after driving down it for the last two weeks...I feel as ifI could write a book on it.


----------



## grovesy

Sun is out and shining for the time being so I am out in the garden. 
Hate to say this as much as I did not enjoy my exercise bike, i am missing it broke over the week end other half emailed manufactuer  as not that old, not heard anything.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Made a chainmaille bracelet and my chainmaille fidgets


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, found a wonderful little place between Suzhou and Kunshan and found it by accident. " Bacheng Old Street" dating from Qing Dynasty around 1875. and remarkably quiet.
Had a lovely lunch.
Inside the area are two Museums, one dedicated to Chinese flutes and another to the Kun Chinese Opera.
Will definitely go back.
Some photos


----------



## Vince_UK

More


----------



## Vince_UK

and More


----------



## Vince_UK

Finally


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Finally
> View attachment 8368 View attachment 8369 View attachment 8370


Tranquil Vince...looks wonderful...we all need that peace & quiet you get in special places on occasion...hope you don't miss that too much when you get home next month?


----------



## Vince_UK

It was wonderful NO PEOPLE lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Oh no... distracted now watching Pygmalion great black & white 1938 version...followed by David Copperfield...yuk just realised that's the 1970s version...not to my taste really.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's a big update for the laptop done thank goodness lol, checking eBay for extension leads now, want one that the sockets are controlled by individual switches, suppose this happens when your FIL is head fireman and gives safety speeches all the time  lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well that's a big update for the laptop done thank goodness lol, checking eBay for extension leads now, want one that the sockets are controlled by individual switches, suppose this happens when your FIL is head fireman and gives safety speeches all the time  lol xx


My new laptop has just told me it has voice control...asked me if I'd like to activate it...NO...it would never understand my broad cockney accent..


----------



## Bubbsie

Fabulous walk with Harry...glorious sunshine...a light breeze & we got home before the rain sets in.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> My new laptop has just told me it has voice control...asked me if I'd like to activate it...NO...it would never understand my broad cockney accent..


That came with my update today! Didn't switch it on, doubt it would understand Scottish either! haha xx


----------



## Kaylz

Postie brought mine and Bruce's usb mains plugs, got that set up for the UK sockets as comes with adapters for different countries, not bad for £3.99!! 
Chicken, sprouts and mushroom is in the oven, tatties have just gone onto boil, everything smelling very tempting, cant wait, making me feel starving! 
xx


----------



## eggyg

A lot cooler today but still did a bit tidying up in the garden, it’s looking quite good. The shed and summer house all newly painted, grass cut and edges trimmed. Just wish that was it and we didn’t have to keep on top of it. Then I sorted out my sewing box, I have had it all my married life, nearly 38 years and haven’t opened it for a while, but daughter number three needs a dress taken up, she is vertically challenged like me. So I blew the dust off and opened it, what a mess! Buttons for everymore, threads in every hue, I was a keen dressmaker back in the day before clothes became so disposable, but I couldn’t believe I still had school name tapes, my girls are 34, 31 and 25! Anyways it’s all lovely and tidy now but I have kept the name tapes! Shhh! Don’t tell anyone, they’ll think I have gone soft in my old age! Then we went for a walk to the chemist to pick up our prescriptions, then onto Aldi for some “ bits” a la Peter Kaye! Making chicken souvlaki, wedges, Greek salad, hummus and tzaziki for tea, getting in the Greek holiday mood. 15 more sleeps!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> That came with my update today! Didn't switch it on, doubt it would understand Scottish either! haha xx


And it had that really annoying Cortana on it...I soon got rid of her...HAH!


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> It was wonderful NO PEOPLE lol



You’re ready for home now aren’t you Vince? Must be high pressure and very claustrophobic at times with the sheer numbers of people there. That looked a very tranquil and interesting place for some respite.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

I have had a quiet afternoon, working on my bullet journal (helps keep me tracking stuff and appointments. Can't journal anymore so this is the next best thing) and pottering on here trying to catch up, and failing i might add


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I have had a quiet afternoon, working on my bullet journal (helps keep me tracking stuff and appointments. Can't journal anymore so this is the next best thing) and pottering on here trying to catch up, and failing i might add



Lovely to see you posting again Mrs Mad.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely to see you posting again Mrs Mad.


Thank you  it's nice to be back


----------



## Bubbsie

Just made a low carb toad in the hole...it was delicious...around 15 carbs in total...ate it with sage & onion stuffing & gravy...I am so full up...this one is big enough for two generous portions.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Bubbsie said:


> Just made a low carb toad in the hole...it was delicious...around 15 carbs in total...ate it with sage & onion stuffing & gravy...I am so full up...this one is big enough for two generous portions.
> 
> View attachment 8377



OMG that looks yummy


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Just made a low carb toad in the hole...it was delicious...around 15 carbs in total...ate it with sage & onion stuffing & gravy...I am so full up...this one is big enough for two generous portions.
> 
> View attachment 8377


Oh that looks so good!! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well I've sorted breakfast for tomorrow and done the dishes, now watching Yorkshire Vet, really wanting to go to bed as I've had the mother of all headaches all day!  xx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Kaylz said:


> Well I've sorted breakfast for tomorrow and done the dishes, now watching Yorkshire Vet, really wanting to go to bed as I've had the mother of all headaches all day!  xx


Feel better soon (((hugs))))


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oh that looks so good!! xx


It was so good K...I can't remember when I last had some...and this one was guilt free...absolutely delicious...but...I am so full up may have to do half an hour on the exercise bike now.


----------



## Kaylz

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Feel better soon (((hugs))))


Thank you  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> It was so good K...I can't remember when I last had some...and this one was guilt free...absolutely delicious...but...I am so full up may have to do half an hour on the exercise bike now.


Do you know the fat content by any chance? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Do you know the fat content by any chance? xx


I don't know the fat content...these are the ingredients are you able to work it out?

2 tblsp wheat gluten
2 tblsp soya flour
1/2 cup whole milk
2 regular eggs
Salt


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I don't know the fat content...these are the ingredients are you able to work it out?
> 
> 2 tblsp wheat gluten
> 2 tblsp soya flour
> 1/2 cup whole milk
> 2 regular eggs
> Salt


Are you using 2 tablespoons as 30g? Sorry to confuse things but that's the way I work things out , will have a look at the ingredients tomorrow and work it out, do you think I could sub the whole milk for almond milk? Don't like whole milk I'm afraid! lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> You’re ready for home now aren’t you Vince? Must be high pressure and very claustrophobic at times with the sheer numbers of people there. That looked a very tranquil and interesting place for some respite.


I am Amigo,it just gets overwhelming at times and 3 months is about the limit of my tolerance. The sheer numbers and noise an irrational of some drives me to distraction at time. Even after 15 years experience of China. That place was a find in many ways just wonder how long it will stay that way  There is no place like home.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Are you using 2 tablespoons as 30g? Sorry to confuse things but that's the way I work things out , will have a look at the ingredients tomorrow and work it out, do you think I could sub the whole milk for almond milk? Don't like whole milk I'm afraid! lol xx


I use measuring spoons K...I think they are 25gms...I'll check it tomorrow.


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Well I received a package from one of the members on the forum yesterday, which I am very grateful for and I hope they see this post as even though the box used was a tad on the small side for my cat, he still thought he'd try and fit himself in it! Here's a snView attachment 8336 ap! LOL  xx


That looks like our old cat pexi who passed away last year aged 21. Love the colour on walls,xx


----------



## Heath o

Took it easy today, 3 mile bike ride to chemist then asda for some white bread flour, and 2 mile walk with the doggies,


----------



## Mark Parrott

Really need to tidy up.  Got to get the landlord into look at our electrics.  Our lights trip every time the landing light is switched on.  Don't want him coming round & seeing the squaller we live with.  Want to turn the conservatory into an art room for the missus as well.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I use measuring spoons K...I think they are 25gms...I'll check it tomorrow.


Ok no bother,cheers xx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

To end my day last night i finally got back into playing a video game (it's been months not really playing games, not good when you love games lol) which was nice. 

Today is suppose to be cinema but given how windy and heavy rain, i might skip that idea. We shall see. I hope everyone has a good Wednesday <3


----------



## Heath o

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> To end my day last night i finally got back into playing a video game (it's been months not really playing games, not good when you love games lol) which was nice.
> 
> Today is suppose to be cinema but given how windy and heavy rain, i might skip that idea. We shall see. I hope everyone has a good Wednesday <3


What game you playing ronin,x


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Heath o said:


> What game you playing ronin,x


I was playing The Division on PC.


----------



## Heath o

Oh not heard of that,daughter been using my console for last month or so,so I miss gaming too, I like call of duty,x


----------



## Bubbsie

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> To end my day last night i finally got back into playing a video game (it's been months not really playing games, not good when you love games lol) which was nice.
> 
> Today is suppose to be cinema but given how windy and heavy rain, i might skip that idea. We shall see. I hope everyone has a good Wednesday <3


Peeing down here now MR...wind is kicking up a fuss...was about to walk down to the Post Office...post invoices...staying put...might avoid the housework & play some games now you've suggested it.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Bubbsie said:


> Peeing down here now MR...wind is kicking up a fuss...was about to walk down to the Post Office...post invoices...staying put...might avoid the housework & play some games now you've suggested it.



It sounds like a good plan staying in, no housework but playing games. Definitely recommend it. It's what i have decided to do as well


----------



## Bubbsie

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> It sounds like a good plan staying in, no housework but playing games. Definitely recommend it. It's what i have decided to do as well


After over a week driving in the pouring rain...not prepared to go out & get soaked...it was bad enough when I was driving...going to sit it out & hopefully wait until it stops...that the plan.


----------



## Bubbsie

Been on the phone trying to sort out access to my online banking...given up for now...very annoying...irritating...refused to let it spoil my day...so far had three direct debits not honoured...I cannot transfer funds into my current account without a lot of difficulty...or at all for the last two days...despite the TSB assuring customers experiencing difficulties they will refund any charges...its unfathomable how they have made such a mess of upgrading their online banking website.


----------



## Bubbsie

I had to venture out in the rain earlier...rain or not had to get to the Post office...came home soaked & with curly hair...just been for a second walk with Hasbo...what a contrast the sun was shining...had a fabulous walk...it's turned into a glorious afternoon...weather predicted to improve towards the weekend...looking forward to that.


----------



## Kaylz

Did the mince this morning, got things sorted for my dinner, wrote the 2 shopping lists out, postie delivered my new hi-tops  Hermes delivered mums portable charger, think that's everything that was on order arrived now! haha, like @Bubbsie has said weather is supposed to improve here from tomorrow!  oh that reminds me did you check the measuring spoons? lol, also do you reckon you could use gram flour rather than soya flour? xx


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I’ve been avoiding temptation. Took a drive out from daughter’s house up the road in my wheelchair to get supplies at the Co-op. This being part of the service station just off the A59, I drove past Greggs, Subway, McDonalds before I got the shop. How’s that for resistance? Greggs ????

Anyway, this morning had a discussion with the kitchen designers, so just waiting for her design, while I get on to AO.com to order American style fridge freezer, and integrated dishwasher and washer dryer. We’re going for the light grey gloss no handles look. Also today, Openreach came to link me in to the fibre network, so in the flat I chug along with 30mbs, so far. Could get faster, but that’s fast enough to view Netflix and Amazon in 4K. Carpet fitters tomorrow, along with Sky setting up. 

Like we said when we moved to Mull, we’re never doing this again.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Well i managed to go to the cinema and watch Rampage - cheesy Rock film and i am going to see Avengers tomorrow morning. Been resting since i got in as pain levels are high (fibro, ME/CFS and accident injuries all playing up).


----------



## Heath o

Did my girly chores this afternoon had a mile bike ride to the gym,spent 2 hours at gym,a mile walk home up hill,had a coffee,then took dogs out for a mile walk,


----------



## Bubbsie

Benny G said:


> The wheat gluten is on order from Amazon, I'll be experimenting tomorrow. I like the look of that toad in the hole, well done. My cooking skills are at best basic, but please keep the recipes coming. Great encouragement for the rest of us.


Benny this is so easy to make...comes courtesy of @Marsbartoastie ...I've put the full recipe below with cooking instructions...great Yorkshire puddings too:
2 tblsp wheat gluten
2 tblsp soya flour
1/2 cup whole milk
2 regular eggs
Salt
220 for 20 minutes 

I cooked the sausages  for roughly 5 minutes got the oil/ fat really hot...then poured the batter straight in...popped into the oven...keep an eye on it as oven temperatures can vary...it can easily burn good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Did the mince this morning, got things sorted for my dinner, wrote the 2 shopping lists out, postie delivered my new hi-tops  Hermes delivered mums portable charger, think that's everything that was on order arrived now! haha, like @Bubbsie has said weather is supposed to improve here from tomorrow!  oh that reminds me did you check the measuring spoons? lol, also do you reckon you could use gram flour rather than soya flour? xx


I fell asleep K...will weigh the spoons this morning (if that makes sense)...I suppose you could use whatever flour you wanted but I'm not sure if/how that would affect the recipe...you could experiment...I got this from @Marsbartoastie ...I know she experimented with several flours before deciding this one was the best.


----------



## Bubbsie

I'm about to package up my new laptop & return it...switched it off last night everything was fine...woke up this morning to a blank screen...whatever I do it will not co-operate...had it approximately two weeks...so back it goes...frustrating & irritating...they will be sending a replacement but that will take up to seven days.


----------



## Bubbsie

Managed to fire up my new laptop...no idea how I did it...just relieved I did.


----------



## grovesy

Done 25 mins on the replacement Exercise Bike, that the company sent yesterday, to replace the one that broke at the week end.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I might attempt to cut the grass today, or leave it til tomorrow.  Need to go food shopping.  Done nothing so far except have a bath, get dressed & have brekky.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Done 25 mins on the replacement Exercise Bike, that the company sent yesterday, to replace the one that broke at the week end.


Snap grovesy I've just done 30 minutes on mine...haven't done much cycling for the past few weeks...found those thirty minutes hard going.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I might attempt to cut the grass today, or leave it til tomorrow.  Need to go food shopping.  Done nothing so far except have a bath, get dressed & have brekky.


Markyp...you lazy so & so...mine needs cutting too...not today...today is a day for slobbing around...been hard at work...paperwork...then invoicing...so feet up...a quick walk with Hasbo...then feet up again.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Snap grovesy I've just done 30 minutes on mine...haven't done much cycling for the past few weeks...found those thirty minutes hard going.


Well i did 15 mins yesterday after other half assembled it. It makes a big impact on my knee. 
Done some gardening, but not as much as I have been managing without a rest, blaming the struggle I had to get the garden rubbish wheelie bin out for collection.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Well i did 15 mins yesterday after other half assembled it. It makes a big impact on my knee.
> Done some gardening, but not as much as I have been managing without a rest, blaming the struggle I had to get the garden rubbish wheelie bin out for collection.


I've been neglecting my exercise...getting back into it slowly grovesy.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Markyp...you lazy so & so...mine needs cutting too...not today...today is a day for slobbing around...been hard at work...paperwork...then invoicing...so feet up...a quick walk with Hasbo...then feet up again.


Lazy?  I did say I will cut it tomorrow! Anyway, it looks like there is still a bit of dew on it, so I consider it too wet to cut.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Lazy?  I did say I will cut it tomorrow! Anyway, it looks like there is still a bit of dew on it, so I consider it too wet to cut.


Honestly Markyp you youngsters...any excuse...its sunny here today...beaming down...since you live about ten minutes or so away...go on get to it...going to make Yorkshire puddings today that s my exertion sorted.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Honestly Markyp you youngsters...any excuse...its sunny here today...beaming down...since you live about ten minutes or so away...go on get to it...going to make Yorkshire puddings today that s my exertion sorted.


I'm just happy to be called a youngster.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm just happy to be called a youngster.


Thought you would be Mark.


----------



## grovesy

Done more gardening and second session on the bike.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Snap grovesy I've just done 30 minutes on mine...haven't done much cycling for the past few weeks...found those thirty minutes hard going.


Looking out of shape Bubbsie 2 week ago used to knacker me out now I do 6km on flat and 6km on hill climb,but then I have to walk mile up hill cos to knackered to ride,xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Just bathed this monster...phew that should be good for lowering those BGs & ridding myself of a few calories


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Just bathed this monster...phew that should be good for lowering those BGs & ridding myself of a few calories
> 
> View attachment 8401


WOW! My boy looks stunning! That him ready for coming up my way?  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> WOW! My boy looks stunning! That him ready for coming up my way?  xx


Kaylz the little stinker now wants to go out so he can roll in the grass...he's got no chance...it's like a wrestling match trying to get him in the bath...I am exhausted...if he's not careful he will be heading your way...finished about twenty minutes ago...need to have a good sit down now.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz the little stinker now wants to go out so he can roll in the grass...he's got no chance...it's like a wrestling match trying to get him in the bath...I am exhausted...if he's not careful he will be heading your way...finished about twenty minutes ago...need to have a good sit down now.


Let him go and have a roll in the grass and a paddle in the stream,don't be tight,x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz the little stinker now wants to go out so he can roll in the grass...he's got no chance...it's like a wrestling match trying to get him in the bath...I am exhausted...if he's not careful he will be heading your way...finished about twenty minutes ago...need to have a good sit down now.


Get his suitcase packed, I'll get him at the train station (not that I have one but the next town does! lol) xx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Been to see Avengers today. Pain level is through the roof now so resting.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Let him go and have a roll in the grass and a paddle in the stream,don't be tight,x


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...he'll get dirty after all my hard work...his coat is so shiny...his paws gleaming...I've let him out now he's dry but I've told him not to get dirty...or else.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Get his suitcase packed, I'll get him at the train station (not that I have one but the next town does! lol) xx


You'd send him back Kaylz...he'd eat you out of house & home...then there's the snoring...and the rest...he weighs a ton...like trying to rein in a small pony when he chooses to go in the other direction.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...he'll get dirty after all my hard work...his coat is so shiny...his paws gleaming...I've let him out now he's dry but I've told him not to get dirty...or else.


Don't think he'll listen mine go straight to the stream then play in the mud,,better refill that bath,x


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Ok no bother,cheers xx


I use measuring spoons Kaylz...two tbs come to 14 grams.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I use measuring spoons Kaylz...two tbs come to 14 grams.


Really? I was always under the illusion that a tablespoon in weight was 15g?  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Really? I was always under the illusion that a tablespoon in weight was 15g?  xx


Kaylz I am using a set of measuring spoons...that's what a Tsp comes up as...so two of them are 14gms


----------



## Kaylz

@Bubbsie I'm utterly confused first comment says 


Bubbsie said:


> tbs


Which is tablespoons but second comment says


Bubbsie said:


> Tsp


Which is teaspoons, see why I'm all in a confuzzlement? xx


----------



## kentish maid

Kaylz said:


> Really? I was always under the illusion that a tablespoon in weight was 15g?  xx


I'm under the same illusion


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> @Bubbsie I'm utterly confused first comment says
> 
> Which is tablespoons but second comment says
> 
> Which is teaspoons, see why I'm all in a confuzzlement? xx


Kaylz...the weight is 14 gms


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Just bathed this monster...phew that should be good for lowering those BGs & ridding myself of a few calories
> 
> View attachment 8401


Wonderful Pic 
Are you sure you don't do the odd moonlighting gig selling doubtful substances wearing a hoodie ?


----------



## Amigo

Sadly today (or yesterday now), my precious mum died and I feel beyond devastated and grief stricken. It’s the middle of the night here but not long back from saying goodbye before the undertaker took her to the Funeral Home. 

It will be my 60th birthday on Saturday but I’m afraid celebrating isn’t on the cards now. Amigo


----------



## Lanny

I'm so sorry for your loss @Amigo!

Words fail me!

My heartfelt condolences,

Lanny


----------



## Amigo

Lanny said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss @Amigo!
> 
> Words fail me!
> 
> My heartfelt condolences,
> 
> Lanny



Thanks Lanny. I take it you can’t sleep either.


----------



## Wirrallass

Dear Amigo, I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news and am understanding of your grief and devastation. Please accept my sincere heartfelt condolences. My thoughts are with you and your family during this very sad & difficult time. Take care. Jackie x


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Wonderful Pic
> Are you sure you don't do the odd moonlighting gig selling doubtful substances wearing a hoodie ?


OOh you cheeky so an so Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Sadly today (or yesterday now), my precious mum died and I feel beyond devastated and grief stricken. It’s the middle of the night here but not long back from saying goodbye before the undertaker took her to the Funeral Home.
> 
> It will be my 60th birthday on Saturday but I’m afraid celebrating isn’t on the cards now. Amigo


So sorry to learn of this @Amigo.
My sincerest and deepest condolences to you and your Family. 
May your Mum Rest In Peace in the knowledge she was truly loved.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Sadly today (or yesterday now), my precious mum died and I feel beyond devastated and grief stricken. It’s the middle of the night here but not long back from saying goodbye before the undertaker took her to the Funeral Home.
> 
> It will be my 60th birthday on Saturday but I’m afraid celebrating isn’t on the cards now. Amigo


Devastating news Amigo...makes me feel very sad...I can empathise...no doubt there will be so much for you to do...try to take a little time for yourself & your family in amidst all the arrangements...that's so important...take care.


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> Sadly today (or yesterday now), my precious mum died and I feel beyond devastated and grief stricken. It’s the middle of the night here but not long back from saying goodbye before the undertaker took her to the Funeral Home.
> 
> It will be my 60th birthday on Saturday but I’m afraid celebrating isn’t on the cards now. Amigo


Sorry to hear of your loss. Take care.


----------



## Carolg

Sorry to hear of your sad loss Amigo. My thoughts are with you{hugs}


----------



## Carolg

Spent evening in hospital visiting my sister. Almost Can’t believe she has had a heart attack, but luckily she is an in patient so treatment started quickly. makes you reassess your own lifestyle choices- she is only 56.


----------



## Kaylz

@Amigo so sorry to hear this and sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family, sending big (((hugs))) your way xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Spent evening in hospital visiting my sister. Almost Can’t believe she has had a heart attack, but luckily she is an in patient so treatment started quickly. makes you reassess your own lifestyle choices- she is only 56.


I hope Carol she improves quickly, you take care also


----------



## Mark Parrott

Oh my God @Amigo, I am so sorry for your loss.  My condolences to you & your family. x


----------



## Mark Parrott

@Carolg, so sorry to hear about your sister.  Hope she makes a good recovery.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Spent evening in hospital visiting my sister. Almost Can’t believe she has had a heart attack, but luckily she is an in patient so treatment started quickly. makes you reassess your own lifestyle choices- she is only 56.


Good grief Carol...that must have been a shock for you both...well she is in the best place for treatment...wow...it certainly does make you think...hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> Spent evening in hospital visiting my sister. Almost Can’t believe she has had a heart attack, but luckily she is an in patient so treatment started quickly. makes you reassess your own lifestyle choices- she is only 56.



Hope she’s ok Carol x


----------



## grovesy

Carolg said:


> Spent evening in hospital visiting my sister. Almost Can’t believe she has had a heart attack, but luckily she is an in patient so treatment started quickly. makes you reassess your own lifestyle choices- she is only 56.


Hope she makes a good recovery.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

@Amigo i am very sorry to hear about the passing of your dear mum. You are in my thoughts during this very difficult time.

@Carolg I hope your sister makes a speedy recovery


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Sadly today (or yesterday now), my precious mum died and I feel beyond devastated and grief stricken. It’s the middle of the night here but not long back from saying goodbye before the undertaker took her to the Funeral Home.
> 
> It will be my 60th birthday on Saturday but I’m afraid celebrating isn’t on the cards now. Amigo


So sorry @Amigo for the loss of your mum. Take care. X


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Spent evening in hospital visiting my sister. Almost Can’t believe she has had a heart attack, but luckily she is an in patient so treatment started quickly. makes you reassess your own lifestyle choices- she is only 56.


Hope your sister recovers soon Carol, must have been a shock for you. Take care. X


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Today will consist of much rest while working on my bullet journal, some knitting and some jewellery making (samples if pain is too much)


----------



## Grannylorraine

@ Amigo sorry to hear of your loss my thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time.

@ Carolg I hope your sister makes a full recovery.


----------



## grovesy

Been to town had a fruitless search for small glass fruit bowls, but did mange to restock on bird food and salad crop seeds.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been making the low carb bread that some of they guys here have posted the recipe for.  It is currently proving so will be reporting back once made.  Supposed to be doing house work but just not feeling in the right mood at the moment so made some bows towards my daughters baby shower instead. It is not until the end of June but certainly more enjoyable than hoovering and dusting.


----------



## Martin Canty

Amigo said:


> Sadly today (or yesterday now), my precious mum died and I feel beyond devastated and grief stricken. It’s the middle of the night here but not long back from saying goodbye before the undertaker took her to the Funeral Home.
> 
> It will be my 60th birthday on Saturday but I’m afraid celebrating isn’t on the cards now. Amigo


So sorry for your loss, it's so hard...


----------



## MikeTurin

Bought some groceries at coop, they cave me a free lottery ticket.
I won a cosolation prize.
A jar of apricot jam.
(ok maybe it's diabetes related because I'll not eat it and give it to my parents that like jam a lot)


----------



## Mark Parrott

I cut the grass!  Well, some of it.  Managed to do the front garden, though it was still quite wet underneath.  Started doing the large 'wild grass' area but that was still to wet & was clogging up the mower.  Still need to strim.  Now I can't decide whether I need to pack the mower away or leave it out to finish mowing tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Oh, forgot to mention I've made a chocolate cheesecake.  A few days ago, the missus attempted some low carb choccy biscuits.  They weren't very successful as a biscuit, but thought they could make a good cheesecake base.  Anyway, it's done now, though it has split in several places on top, despite my preventive measures by using a bowl of water & leaving it in the oven to cool slowly.


----------



## Kaylz

Not done much but chill with Bruce today, he had to take today as a holiday due to the gas mans annual service, he was up at mine by the back of 11 so was nice to have some company on a Friday  had a look at eBay to see if I could find some good priced Clove e-liquid, unfortunately not and I finished my bottle today  lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Oh forgot I'd moisturized my feet and also applied sudocrem to my thighs haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Oh forgot I'd moisturized my feet and also applied sudocrem to my thighs haha xx


Not a busy day then.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Not a busy day then.


Haha, not particularly lol, wont be doing much tomorrow or Sunday either, hurts to walk, hot coffee cups and thin pj bottoms do not go well together!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Cried mainly, made funeral arrangements and fielded calls and visitors. 

Sad, sad time


----------



## Lanny

@Amigo


----------



## Kyle Bond

Made a pavalova (considered eating it myself then remembered I’m diabetic lol) Then cleaned the house top to bottom


----------



## Heath o

Amigo said:


> Sadly today (or yesterday now), my precious mum died and I feel beyond devastated and grief stricken. It’s the middle of the night here but not long back from saying goodbye before the undertaker took her to the Funeral Home.
> 
> It will be my 60th birthday on Saturday but I’m afraid celebrating isn’t on the cards now. Amigo


Sorry to here about your mum Amigo,x


----------



## Kyle Bond

Sorry for your loss @Amigo


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Cried mainly, made funeral arrangements and fielded calls and visitors.
> 
> Sad, sad time


Try to stay strong Amigo, difficult I know. Your Family need you now at his  very difficult time.


----------



## Vince_UK

I always keep my promises haha 
Chairman Mao Hats.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I always keep my promises haha
> Chairman Mao Hats.
> View attachment 8425 View attachment 8426


Oh that's nice Vince...no sign of my micro pig then.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Oh that's nice Vince...no sign of my micro pig then.


Didn't get passed the frying pan I am afraid


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Didn't get passed the frying pan I am afraid


Selfish in the extreme...it wasn't much to ask.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Selfish in the extreme...it wasn't much to ask.


Wasn't much of a snack either


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Wasn't much of a snack either


Tempted to say 'you pig' but that would be a pun too far.


----------



## Amigo

Woke from an exhausted sleep with a 7.2

Realised it’s my birthday today in the midst of the sadness but I’m going to try to make the best of it in honour of the wonderful woman who made it all possible. It’s what she would have wanted.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Woke from an exhausted sleep with a 7.2
> 
> Realised it’s my birthday today in the midst of the sadness but I’m going to try to make the best of it in honour of the wonderful woman who made it all possible. It’s what she would have wanted.


I will wish you a Happy Birthday Amigo and try to have a memorable day as best you can. As you state your Mom would have wanted that and 60 is an important event for you and your Family. Many Happy Returns


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I will wish you a Happy Birthday Amigo and try to have a memorable day as best you can. As you state your Mom would have wanted that and 60 is an important event for you and your Family. Many Happy Returns



Thanks Vince. I’m officially old! 

It’s fortunate I only feel about 30 and don’t look a day over 40! (cataracts have some benefits!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Thanks Vince. I’m officially old!
> 
> It’s fortunate I only feel about 30 and don’t look a day over 40! (cataracts have some benefits!)


I have felt like that for 30 years lol even after I had my cararacts done lol  Have a Great Day.


----------



## Amigo

And what’s more, a relative brought me a scrummy home made chocolate cake and I’m bloody well going to have a large slice!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> And what’s more, a relative brought me a scrummy home made chocolate cake and I’m bloody well going to have a large slice!


Have 2


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I have felt like that for 30 years lol even after I had my cararacts done lol  Have a Great Day.


Vince if you've felt like forty for the last thirty years...might you be older than you admit to?...that makes seventy plus in my book.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince if you've felt like forty for the last thirty years...might you be older than you admit to?...that makes seventy plus in my book.


You need to find something useful to do terrorising his poor old pensioner 
Emphasis on the word POOR.


----------



## grovesy

More gardening.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You need to find something useful to do terrorising his poor old pensioner
> Emphasis on the word POOR.


Nothing poor about you Vincey...apart from poor judgement not getting me my micro pig...that's poor.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Nothing poor about you Vincey...apart from poor judgement not getting me my micro pig...that's poor.


no comment lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Nothing much really...terrorised a "poor old pensioner" @Vince_UK ...believe that you'll believe anything...about to get dressed & take 'phat' boy for a gentle walk...he doesn't do too well in the heat...and the prospect of having to carry all five stone of him home is not appealing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> no comment lol


You do not have to say anything however it may harm your defence?...what defence...I'm heart broken Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Anyway I am going for my meagre dinner, the few scraps I can afford to manage that I have to save up for all week.
Perhaps the restaurant will take pity on me and give me larger portions prehaps even a Child sized portion. That would be so nice amd humanitarian of them.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Nothing much really...terrorised a "poor old pensioner" @Vince_UK ...believe that you'll believe anything...about to get dressed & take 'phat' boy for a gentle walk...he doesn't do too well in the heat...and the prospect of having to carry all five stone of him home is not appealing.


And a little moonlighting on the side


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Anyway I am going for my meagre dinner, the few scraps I can afford to manage that I have to save up for all week.
> Perhaps the restaurant will take pity on me and give me larger portions prehaps even a Child sized portion. That would be so nice amd humanitarian of them.


Vince...since you no doubt get dropped by car with a chauffeur...they see you coming.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> And a little moonlighting on the side


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...we've no need to mention that.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...since you no doubt get dropped by car with a chauffeur...they see you coming.


You  got a spy cam here by any chance?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You  got a spy cam here by any chance?


No Comment...HAH...got yer back.


----------



## Kaylz

Sorted out all the shopping and put it all away, there was a heap today as needed everything, tatties, different veggies, raspberries, breads the list goes on  lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

So far i have done - 1 load of washing (waiting for it to hurry up so it can be hung out), loaded the dishwasher and some knitting.


----------



## Bubbsie

Gorgeous walk in the park...a nice slow steady pace...light breeze...such a change to see everyone enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Kaylz

Well had dinner, done the mountain of dishes, ordered a couple of packets of coils off eBay, sitting watching Diagnosis Murder now, think it finishes at 2  xx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Played some steam early access game for abit. Put 2nd lot of washing in which will be done shortly. Got dinner on the go.


----------



## Stitch147

Went and done some pottery painting this morning. Can't wait to get it back next week all bright and shiny.


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 absolutely stunning!!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Trying to restore some semblance of normality to celebrate my birthday but feeling too raw and upset so lots of tears. 

Masses of flowers have arrived for both my birthday and as bereavement tributes so I’m awash with them.

I’ve separated the cards and flowers for the birthday and bereavement however into different rooms.

Absolutely roasting here today!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Decided to sod the gardening and chill in the spa all afternoon.  Had a few beers & ciders and feeling a little wasted.  Barbecue tonight if I am sober enough to manage it.  Or may just fall asleep.


----------



## Heath o

Not done nothing today,pulled my back this morning by just standing up,lol


----------



## Carolg

MikeTurin said:


> Bought some groceries at coop, they cave me a free lottery ticket.
> I won a cosolation prize.
> A jar of apricot jam.
> 
> 
> Amigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke from an exhausted sleep with a 7.2
> 
> Realised it’s my birthday today in the midst of the sadness but I’m going to try to make the best of it in honour of the wonderful woman who made it all possible. It’s what she would have wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ok maybe it's diabetes related because I'll not eat it and give it to my parents that like jam a lot)
Click to expand...

Happy birthday amigo. What a lovely sentiment


----------



## Carolg

Went to Edinburgh, walk along princes street and bought some clothes. Met son and we had lunch. Home for a wee sleep. Lovely salad and chicken for tea, but oops, forgot my pills this morning. Numpty


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Worked on my bullet journal and now resting for the evening as in pain. So pc games and Twitch viewing tonight


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Woke from an exhausted sleep with a 7.2
> 
> Realised it’s my birthday today in the midst of the sadness but I’m going to try to make the best of it in honour of the wonderful woman who made it all possible. It’s what she would have wanted.


Happy birthday. It’s also the anniversary of your mum giving birth to you and I am sure it was one of the happiest days of her life. You are right to still celebrate it, she would definitely want you to. My mum died on Mr Eggy’s 30th birthday so obviously we didn't celebrate that night but I had booked a surprise trip for two days later and my dad said we had to go as she would have wanted us to. So we did, it was strange but glad we did it. Don’t forget to look after yourself too. X


----------



## eggyg

Been a glorious day here. After a quick trip to Tesco this morning, stocking up as grandkids coming tomorrow for Bank Holiday sleepover, we ate our lunch outside on the patio. Then we emptied the shed and had a good clearout, trip to tip in order tomorrow. I even Hoovered it! Sad I know, but what’s the point of having a cordless Dyson if you can’t use it in the shed. Then I made a roast dinner, very nice it was too.


----------



## mikeyB

Actually moved into the new flat this afternoon. Still waiting for a full blown kitchen, but enough kit to cook with - and a working coffee machine. Beautiful day to do it, too, wall to wall sunshine. When we’re a bit more organised I’ll post some pictures. All carpets and flooring in to accumulate dog hairs.


----------



## Vince_UK

Stitch147 said:


> Went and done some pottery painting this morning. Can't wait to get it back next week all bright and shiny.
> View attachment 8430 View attachment 8431


Stunningly wonderful @Stitch147


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Actually moved into the new flat this afternoon. Still waiting for a full blown kitchen, but enough kit to cook with - and a working coffee machine. Beautiful day to do it, too, wall to wall sunshine. When we’re a bit more organised I’ll post some pictures. All carpets and flooring in to accumulate dog hairs.


Glad you are finally in.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Happy birthday. It’s also the anniversary of your mum giving birth to you and I am sure it was one of the happiest days of her life. You are right to still celebrate it, she would definitely want you to. My mum died on Mr Eggy’s 30th birthday so obviously we didn't celebrate that night but I had booked a surprise trip for two days later and my dad said we had to go as she would have wanted us to. So we did, it was strange but glad we did it. Don’t forget to look after yourself too. X



Nice sentiments that are much appreciated eggy. You’re a very thoughtful lady 

A not unexpected 7.6 this morning. My levels have been higher over this traumatic period and a birthday meal out last night where I wasn’t that unrestrained. Also suspect I’ve got a UTI


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> Woke from an exhausted sleep with a 7.2
> 
> Realised it’s my birthday today in the midst of the sadness but I’m going to try to make the best of it in honour of the wonderful woman who made it all possible. It’s what she would have wanted.


That's a moving beautiful intention, hope you had the day you wanted and thinking of you at this very sad time. I think 60's birthday celebrations can go on for at least a year. Sending hugs.


----------



## Amigo

New-journey said:


> That's a moving beautiful intention, hope you had the day you wanted and thinking of you at this very sad time. I think 60's birthday celebrations can go on for at least a year. Sending hugs.



I’m glad you said that NJ because I’ve had a slice of birthday cake this morning!

Thanks NJ, we took a photo of mum to sit on the restaurant table with us last night. She loved to have a great time and thankfully, we made sure she did whenever possible. We’ve had some cracking nights out and holidays together and those are the times to remember. She went to her maker the most loved and appreciated mum ever and you can’t achieve more than that x


----------



## New-journey

Amigo said:


> I’m glad you said that NJ because I’ve had a slice of birthday cake this morning!
> 
> Thanks NJ, we took a photo of mum to sit on the restaurant table with us last night. She loved to have a great time and thankfully, we made sure she did whenever possible. We’ve had some cracking nights out and holidays together and those are the times to remember. She went to her maker the most loved and appreciated mum ever and you can’t achieve more than that x


Birthday cake can go on every day! That is the most wonderful tribute to your Mum, those happy memories will give you so much. Sounds a special evening, being with those who loved her is the most healing thing to do, in my experience.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lazy start to the day...shopping online...more coffee...watching vintage TV programmes...garden doors open.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Actually moved into the new flat this afternoon. Still waiting for a full blown kitchen, but enough kit to cook with - and a working coffee machine. Beautiful day to do it, too, wall to wall sunshine. When we’re a bit more organised I’ll post some pictures. All carpets and flooring in to accumulate dog hairs.


Glad you’re in. How is Ben settling? And Mrs B of course!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Lazy start to the day...shopping online...more coffee...watching vintage TV programmes...garden doors open.


Oh grocery or treat shopping? haha xx


----------



## grovesy

Done more gardening and first session on exercise bike.


----------



## Amigo

Hope it’s starting to feel like home @mikeyB. Moving home is a very big change in so many ways.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oh grocery or treat shopping? haha xx


No not grocery shopping...some summer clothes.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

So far i have browsed the internet, 1 load of washing which should be done soon to hang out (playing catch up) and played abit of my game from yesterday. Not much will be done today as pain levels are through the roof and a migraine is coming on.

Happy Sunday Folks


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yesterday just chilled in the sun with some beers & ciders, a few dips in the spa, 80's tunes pumping out, then a barbecue in the evening.  Burnt my shoulders, though!


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> No not grocery shopping...some summer clothes.


Ohhh lovely! Hope you found some nice things  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> So far i have browsed the internet, 1 load of washing which should be done soon to hang out (playing catch up) and played abit of my game from yesterday. Not much will be done today as pain levels are through the roof and a migraine is coming on.
> 
> Happy Sunday Folks


Take it easy and hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Yesterday just chilled in the sun with some beers & ciders, a few dips in the spa, 80's tunes pumping out, then a barbecue in the evening.  Burnt my shoulders, though!


Tut tut Mr P! Get the sudocrem slathered on!  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Decided I fancied my veggies for tea steamed so that was me raking the kitchen cupboards earlier trying to find the metal steamer to put over the pot, eventually found it so nae bather haha, nearly knocked the cup of fat over though so that wouldn't have been a fun job to try and clean up, why someone would keep a cup of fat and oil in the clean plate cupboard I do not know but tried my best to get her to move it but will just not happen  xx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Kaylz said:


> Take it easy and hope you feel better soon! xx


Thanks hun


----------



## Lanny

Just did 17:30 mins & secs on the trampoline & the first beads of sweat on the forehead! Made me realise I got too tired too fast to sweat before! Recovered in 6 mins but, again aching legs!

Followed by Lunch where I had more delicious in season asparagus with butter! Shopping was from asda this week & they weren’t as tender & young as the tesco ones last week so, didn’t eat the thicker stalks at the bottom! It’s only a £25 spend for delivery compared to tesco’s £40 spend! Used up more stocks from the freezer this week! More space for my tupperware portions for the batches of chicken & lamb casseroles I’ll be slow cooking!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well been productive today, hmm sort of. Put the stuff in the slow cooker for my "Sauce Amigo" to have with my sirloin steak tomorrow night. That is 2 tins chopped toms, a diced onion, mixed herbs, 5 sliced garlic gloves and some Lea and Perrins and left on for 9 hours.  Willl have a little tomorrow  then will add some spicy pork sausages to the remainder and make a sausage casserole with it for Tuesday. Organised. 
Other than that nowt, had both lunch and dinner out.


----------



## Stitch147

Gardening! Grass finally cut. A while a go we picked up a glass topped coffee table just for the glass. So trev turned the base into a unique garden planter for me. Just finished putting in some plants after a trip to the garden centre.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Got up early to go to the local car boot.  It was absolutely packed, which wasn't surprising.  Still in the process of cutting the grass.  It's still so wet underneath & won't cut properly.  I'm doing it in stages.


----------



## grovesy

Done even more gardening, another session on exercise bike, and walk over the woods and field.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> Gardening! Grass finally cut. A while a go we picked up a glass topped coffee table just for the glass. So trev turned the base into a unique garden planter for me. Just finished putting in some plants after a trip to the garden centre.
> View attachment 8443 View attachment 8444


Looks lovely. I sat in the garden and then visited the in laws. Now thinking what I can do for tea as I don't want to cook.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've finally finished cutting the grass!


----------



## topcat123

Finished weeding the front garden and going through my pots getting rid  of dead plants that didnt take last year.


----------



## Kaylz

Not done much, Sundays my day off the dinner dishes so had my dinner, sorted out what I want to wear on Tuesday, caught up with BGT then got the mince done for tea, nice hot day and cooker on do not go well together, kitchen windows were opened, little old me still got wabbit and crabbit though and I had a huge rage after tea  xx


----------



## Carolg

Out with friend to designer outlet. Had lunch then costa later. Really shattered, made salad for lunch tomorrow, made bacon and egg muffins as well. Now in pj,s and looking at an early night. Even washed my dishes. Had to go hunt for new work trousers and jacket, as skinny Minnie is skinnier Minnie though weight not much less. Grrr


----------



## eggyg

Well what a scorcher today. Mr Eggy scarified the lawns and I raked up all the dead moss, I was glowing buckets! Plonked myself in a deck chair and read my book ( covered in factor 30, me not the book)  whilst Mr Eggy went to the tip and picked up eldest granddaughter. Daughter number 1 brought the other two, they are having a sleepover tonight. Played some ball games with them and made pizza and chips for tea and sat at the patio table. They are still running about outside and it’s coming up 9 o’clock. Tidied up, put a wash on and relax.... Having BBQ tomorrow afternoon just the 5 of us and then they can all b****r off back to their parents!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been for a 30 minute run, plus 10 minutes walk (5 either end of the run).  Washing is on and then cupcake toppers to make, bathrooms to clean later plus a sit in the garden.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I've finally finished cutting the grass!


About time, You should get yourself a sheep or two


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> About time, You should get yourself a sheep or two


We used to have the chickens running free which really helped the grass situation, but now we have to use a run because of foxes & mink.


----------



## Lanny

Yippe!!!   I finished the trampoline program & did the full 30 minutes just now!

Look away if you have a delicate desposition!

I’m dripping in sweat, not an attractive sight, but, I recovered my breath in an AMAZING 4 minutes! Wow! 

The intensity was REALLY stepped up at the end, had forgotten that, & I almost gave up the last 2 minutes! But, I’m SO PROUD OF MYSELF!

I did the wind down & stretches then, screamed “I finished it”: must have startled the neighbours with the windows & door of the conservatory open!

It was tough but, will get easier now I can finish the program! Will rest tomorrow & not exercise. Then, onwards & upwards!


----------



## Kaylz

Well done @Lanny that's great!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

So, what have I done today?  Made a quiche for tea, had to pop to Aldi to get their version of Pimms & some small bottles of lager, then back home & straight into the spa for the afternoon until the sun disappeared behind the house.  Must think about getting the Pimms & lemonade ready.


----------



## Amigo

It’s been a scorcher here today so we’ve had a walk out and had lunch in a very nice Caribbean restaurant which was lovely. Anything to lift the spirits at the moment is welcome.

Have taken lots of condolence phone calls and made funeral arrangements too. So much to do and arrange as the funeral will be from my house so need to organise the catering.

Main thing is I’ve written the eulogy to take to the vicar. It was hard and emotional to do but it will save him a huge job and reflect the things we want to say about mum.

Sorry it isn’t more cheery but these things are the reality of life


----------



## Carolg

Came home from the W place. Cut up salad, put bins out, sat in sun room toasting for last half hour, went to hospital to see my sister. Waiting for butternut squash chips to finish cooking. Incredibly boring.


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> Came home from the W place. Cut up salad, put bins out, sat in sun room toasting for last half hour, went to hospital to see my sister. Waiting for butternut squash chips to finish cooking. Incredibly boring.


Update. The chips were rotten so didn’t eat them lol


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

popped to the shop, done some more washing and now resting. Still with the headache but it's part of my fibro issues so it's normal for me


----------



## Kaylz

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> popped to the shop, done some more washing and now resting. Still with the headache but it's part of my fibro issues so it's normal for me


Hope the headache shifts soon, if your anything like me this nice weather wont be helping it either  (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well washed my hair this morning, fried my mushrooms for tea, had dinner, dishes, chilled, tea, dishes, just sorted tomorrows breakfast, chicken is in a bag marinating in chilli oil for tomorrows tea, more dishes, its absolutely sweltering and never have I wished more that we had a dishwasher  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Cooked some peanut butter cookies...they tasted far too healthy so threw them away...succumbed to a slice of my neighbours lemon cake & a glass of chilled prosecco...the grass is cut (my neighbour)...the summer house is tidied ready for the girls arrival in a couple of weeks...sweeping it was a pain...then remember what @eggyg said...so got the cordless & it was done in no time.


----------



## eggyg

Another lovely day, kids were out having water balloon fights before lunch! They also had water pistols ( courtesy of their grandad) went to B & M especially for them! Made a BBQ for lunch, steak for us, burgers for kids, plus chicken, sausages and prawns, lots of salad as well. Went down very well. More water fights, then eventually their parents picked them up. Tidied garden up, imagine 200 tiny burst balloons scattered everywhere! Then tackled kitchen, leaving the Hoovering til tomorrow, have grass trailed all through the kitchen into the hall up the stairs and into the bathroom, kettle and PJs on, bit of fruit malt and now relaxing.


----------



## Flo15

So hot here today. I don't like the summer so for me it's hideous .  West facing  garden with three huge floor to ceiling Windows  along the whole side of my house, luckily we have two huge awnings that we can wind out so it does keep the sun off. Husband type person cooked a roast lunch and then watched Sharknado 2 film which was slightly entertaining, I did my cross stitch at the same time. Cut the grass and then got a bit peed off with the strimmer, why are strimmers so useless!  Now sitting down with the dog on my lap


----------



## Matt Cycle

eggyg said:


> whilst Mr Eggy went to the tip and picked up eldest granddaughter.


----------



## eggyg

Matt Cycle said:


>


Ha ha! She wasn’t at the tip, honest!


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Well washed my hair this morning, fried my mushrooms for tea, had dinner, dishes, chilled, tea, dishes, just sorted tomorrows breakfast, chicken is in a bag marinating in chilli oil for tomorrows tea, more dishes, its absolutely sweltering and never have I wished more that we had a dishwasher  xx



They’re overrated those dishwashers. I’ve not had mine on for over 5yrs!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> They’re overrated those dishwashers. I’ve not had mine on for over 5yrs!


Would save me sweating like a pig thought lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Kaylz said:


> Hope the headache shifts soon, if your anything like me this nice weather wont be helping it either  (((hugs))) xx



Really cold weather doesn't help it nor nice weather. If it's nice weather but with a small breeze, it's perfect lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Amigo said:


> They’re overrated those dishwashers. I’ve not had mine on for over 5yrs!


I agree, however i'd be lost without mine purely because i got it to help me limit anything that triggers more pain for me. So if it hadn't been for my health issues i wouldn't have one.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Couldn't do without my dishwasher. Still seem to have loads to wash up that can't goin there though


----------



## Amigo

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I agree, however i'd be lost without mine purely because i got it to help me limit anything that triggers more pain for me. So if it hadn't been for my health issues i wouldn't have one.



I have massive pain in every joint but in truth find loading and unloading dishwashers causes more pain and hassle than simply washing up that takes no time at all.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have a dishwasher here, she is called Mrs Song 
It is one of the things in life I absolutely hate doing.
Back home in the UK, I keep it to a minimum by washing up as I go.


----------



## mikeyB

Nothing wrong with dishwashers - they’re more hygienic than washing up by hand, for sure. And no more expensive over a year. I do find it a pain to fill, but it’s no more of a pain that everything else causes, so it doesn’t bother me. I can’t wait for the new kitchen to be fitted.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Amigo 
When my Mum died in 2000, I decided to write the eulogy myself and it was a very painful but also a calmimg experience and gave me an inner strenth. So I fully understand your emotions at this time Amigo.
I also decided to read it myself at the funeral, I just didn't want anyone else, a stranger who didn't know my Mum, talking about her in what I viewed as our last Family get together and a celebration of her life.
I can honestly say, in my 67 years, it is the hardest thing I have ever had to do. Took me a full 5 minutes or so to open my mouth and start.
Thinking about you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Would save me sweating like a pig thought lol xx


Kaylz there is still some work involved in using a dishwasher...scraping off the food...rinsing them...stacking them...unloading them...we had a new kitchen when we bought this place...I did not opt for a dishwasher...I just don't like them.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo
> When my Mum died in 2000, I decided to write the eulogy myself and it was a very painful but also a calmimg experience and gave me an inner strenth. So I fully understand your emotions at this time Amigo.
> I also decided to read it myself at the funeral, I just didn't want anyone else, a stranger who didn't know my Mum, talking about her in what I viewed as our last Family get together and a celebration of her life.
> I can honestly say, in my 67 years, it is the hardest thing I have ever had to do. Took me a full 5 minutes or so to open my mouth and start.
> Thinking about you.



Thanks Vince and well done for having the emotional strength to read your mum’s eulogy.
I’ve no problem with public speaking but I know I won’t be up to it. I’ve written it in such a way that it lends itself to be read by a third person. And there’s a fair bit of humour in it too as befits my mum.
The vicar is a friend of my brother’s so there’s an added emotional investment on his part.


----------



## Bubbsie

Not quite 8am yet & my little next door neighbour has been in to have her hair plaited...she has a particular penchant for corn row plaits...lots of "oohs" & "ouches"...relieved its done to madam's taste...I have to take a photo and show her the back before she's satisfied...more coffee needed.


----------



## Kaylz

Up, breakfast, dressed, now to sit and wait till it's time to go out, only an hour and a half to wait  haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> Nothing wrong with dishwashers - they’re more hygienic than washing up by hand, for sure. And no more expensive over a year. I do find it a pain to fill, but it’s no more of a pain that everything else causes, so it doesn’t bother me. I can’t wait for the new kitchen to be fitted.


I'm the opposite.  Don't mind loading it, but hate emptying it.  But it must be me who loads it as I have a system that the wife does not understand.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm the opposite.  Don't mind loading it, but hate emptying it.  But it must be me who loads it as I have a system that the wife does not understand.


Or one that you've failed to explain Mark.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Thanks Vince and well done for having the emotional strength to read your mum’s eulogy.
> I’ve no problem with public speaking but I know I won’t be up to it. I’ve written it in such a way that it lends itself to be read by a third person. And there’s a fair bit of humour in it too as befits my mum.
> The vicar is a friend of my brother’s so there’s an added emotional investment on his part.


That makes a lot of difference Amigo


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> They’re overrated those dishwashers. I’ve not had mine on for over 5yrs!


What!! I am on my third dishwasher in 32 years, it’s the best thing invented especially when the hordes come for tea! I also, like @mikeyB, think they are much more hygenic. On a recent holiday in a cottage I had to wash the dishes by hand and I never felt they were clean. Nearly scolded my hands off, I hadn't packed my Marigolds! Back in the day when the kids lived at home, I paid my eldest daughter a pound a day to empty it as that is the worst job. #firstworldproblems


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm the opposite.  Don't mind loading it, but hate emptying it.  But it must be me who loads it as I have a system that the wife does not understand.


Yeah whatever! I do that,  put everything in the wrong way so Mr Eggy gets annoyed and re does it. I’m not daft!


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> Couldn't do without my dishwasher. Still seem to have loads to wash up that can't goin there though


I try not to buy anything that can’t be put in the dishwasher, my good dinner service however has to be handwashed, I only use it on holidays and high days and even then under sufference!


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> I try not to buy anything that can’t be put in the dishwasher, my good dinner service however has to be handwashed, I only use it on holidays and high days and even then under sufference!


Same here, but I do have some very good pans that I don't put in the dishwasher, and a lot of our washing up is actually all the jars and packaging for the recycle bin, plus apart from my mixing bowl, very little of my baking and cake decorating kit can go in the dishwasher, but that is a choice to have that as my hobby.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> What!! I am on my third dishwasher in 32 years, it’s the best thing invented especially when the hordes come for tea! I also, like @mikeyB, think they are much more hygenic. On a recent holiday in a cottage I had to wash the dishes by hand and I never felt they were clean. Nearly scolded my hands off, I hadn't packed my Marigolds! Back in the day when the kids lived at home, I paid my eldest daughter a pound a day to empty it as that is the worst job. #firstworldproblems



Well you do usually have the 5,000 to feed Eggy!


----------



## Kaylz

Well been to the other town for an unmentionable appointment in this thread, got seen early so went for a look in Nickel & Dime but they didn't have anything I was interested in, popped into the Factory Shop looking for another Sistema breakfast to go pot but they don't have any Sistema products in just now, blooming annoying as my breakfast pot has a sharp bit on the outside  was going to buy a couple of books for my mum as they have the likes of James Patterson and Tess Gerritsen on at 2 for £5 but I don't have a clue what ones she's already read and what ones she hasn't  xx


----------



## grovesy

Had a sports massage followed by lunch out with colleagues at a county pub.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Well you do usually have the 5,000 to feed Eggy!


True dat!


----------



## eggyg

Summer’s gone! Lovely morning, got the kids beds stripped and washed along with other stuff. Got a load dried outside, hung bedding out, blooming started to rain! Left it thinking it would “ blow over”, did it heck! Still on line, will need a refresh in washer now. Grrr!!! And I have had to put heating on boost, this time yesterday still in garden sunning myself! Never mind just 8 more sleeps until we go to Greece, no heating will be needed!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Had the bloods done, went to Hobbycraft and the popped to Tesco's for a few bits, worked on bullet journal and now online catching up on stuff


----------



## Carolg

Nothing exciting. Made mushroom chilli which is yummy and easy to scoff. Going to get summer clothes out of suitcase and see what fits, or maybe just slob before bedtime.


----------



## Lisa66

Spent a beautiful sunny day with friends visiting Highclere Castle. Perfect weather, not a cloud in the sky and not as hot as yesterday, thank goodness! Am I the only person never to have seen an episode of Downton Abbey?


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Nothing exciting. Made mushroom chilli which is yummy and easy to scoff. Going to get summer clothes out of suitcase and see what fits, or maybe just slob before bedtime.


Recipe? Please?  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Lisa66 said:


> Am I the only person never to have seen an episode of Downton Abbey?


Nope, I've never watched it either!! lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well had tea and did the dishes, got grandad to go up to his with the pot steamer to find a pot that it fits on as ours are either too small or too big, found one but OMG he's never believed in washing the outside of pots very well, well I've just spent the last 20 minutes scrubbing at it with a sponge scourer, metal scourer and even went to the toothbrush to get in the nooks and crannies at the bottom of the outside, looks great now!! but man are my arms sore!!  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Recipe? Please?  xx


Mushroom mince from Sainsbury’s, chopped onion and chopped mixed peppers, sort of browned them, added tin of mixed beans in chilli sauce, tin tomatoes and packet of hot chilli mix with water, mixed it all up, cooked for about 20 mins and scoffed with a wee bit Greek yogurt on top and grated cheese plus salad. Sounds a bit weird but I enjoyed it. Please don’t ask me carb count, all I know is I never had rice or baked potato. Damage limitation.now going to check BG and do dishes but a 1 pot wonder


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Mushroom mince from Sainsbury’s, chopped onion and chopped mixed peppers, sort of browned them, added tin of mixed beans in chilli sauce, tin tomatoes and packet of hot chilli mix with water, mixed it all up, cooked for about 20 mins and scoffed with a wee bit Greek yogurt on top and grated cheese plus salad. Sounds a bit weird but I enjoyed it. Please don’t ask me carb count, all I know is I never had rice or baked potato. Damage limitation.now going to check BG and do dishes but a 1 pot wonder


Thanks anyway, don't have the time or energy to try and work that out at the moment xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Spent a lovely 3 hrs in A & E with hubby. He injured his hand at work and was taken to A&E I was almost home  so had to turn around and go to hospital. I am now tired and hungry but at least hubby has not broken anything.


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Spent a lovely 3 hrs in A & E with hubby. He injured his hand at work and was taken to A&E I was almost home  so had to turn around and go to hospital. I am now tired and hungry but at least hubby has not broken anything.


Oh no, how awful! Hope hubby is ok and his hand heals soon!! xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Thanks anyway, don't have the time or energy to try and work that out at the moment xx


Had no rise in BG so that’s good for me


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Had no rise in BG so that’s good for me


Nice one!!  xx


----------



## Heath o

Tried starting the couch to 5k but didn't managed to finish run and didn't fancy running round shopping centre spent 2 hours in gym doing weights instead of cardio and 3 mile walk


----------



## Ljc

Grannylorraine said:


> Spent a lovely 3 hrs in A & E with hubby. He injured his hand at work and was taken to A&E I was almost home  so had to turn around and go to hospital. I am now tired and hungry but at least hubby has not broken anything.



@Grannylorraine .Oh no I hope his band is not too painful and heals quickly


----------



## Ljc

Went to a residents meeting in the village hall, it was packed to the rafters.
Three different companies want to build lots of houses on a greenfield site with access roads onto our side roads. We don’t have the infrastructure to cope schools, gp etc  , the main road in our village is very narrow
And we’re constantly being told to conserve water as there isn’t enough for us now , we’re all on water meters, oh and just for good measure our sewers won’t be able to cope.
Our nearest hospital was downgraded years ago, so no proper A and E and is now under threat of closure even though it’s at bursting point.
Sorry for the rant


----------



## Grannylorraine

Ljc said:


> Went to a residents meeting in the village hall, it was packed to the rafters.
> Three different companies want to build lots of houses on a greenfield site with access roads onto our side roads. We don’t have the infrastructure to cope schools, gp etc  , the main road in our village is very narrow
> And we’re constantly being told to conserve water as there isn’t enough for us now , we’re all on water meters, oh and just for good measure our sewers won’t be able to cope.
> Our nearest hospital was downgraded years ago, so no proper A and E and is now under threat of closure even though it’s at bursting point.
> Sorry for the rant


Unfortunately seems to be the way, just keep building more houses with no additional infrastructure.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Ljc said:


> @Grannylorraine .Oh no I hope his band is not too painful and heals quickly





Kaylz said:


> Oh no, how awful! Hope hubby is ok and his hand heals soon!! xx


Thank you,  it is just soft tissue damage, even the docs were surprised with how bad it looked, but he had 4 x-rays to confirm.  He won't be able to work or drive for a few days until the swelling goes down.  But it could have been so much worse.


----------



## grovesy

Done first stint of the day gardening , did not do any yesterday as was out most of the day.


----------



## Kaylz

Done the mince and mushrooms and mince for tea, tatties are in a pot, sprouts are sitting in the steamer, put more E45 lotion on my feet, first day in summer slippers without socks, feet feel odd being aired!! haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Ljc said:


> Went to a residents meeting in the village hall, it was packed to the rafters.
> Three different companies want to build lots of houses on a greenfield site with access roads onto our side roads. We don’t have the infrastructure to cope schools, gp etc  , the main road in our village is very narrow
> And we’re constantly being told to conserve water as there isn’t enough for us now , we’re all on water meters, oh and just for good measure our sewers won’t be able to cope.
> Our nearest hospital was downgraded years ago, so no proper A and E and is now under threat of closure even though it’s at bursting point.
> Sorry for the rant


Sheer stupidity Lin...they've done that where I live to a degree...it seems any spare piece of land is up for grabs...there is no added infrastructure here either...thankfully our street cannot be built on...I along with many others here have signed the petition currently doing the rounds...so I know exactly how you feel...I hardly recognise the streets just off the Market Square & I've only been here five years.


----------



## Bubbsie

Been to clinic (not diabetes)...done large weekly shop...drove home with the roof down...home...unpacked the shopping...going to have a coffee & a sit down before doing anything else!


----------



## Bubbsie

Cut some of the giant hedge in my garden...bagging up the debris to take to the dump tomorrow...giving the patio a good sweep...must make time to oil the garden furniture...just about to throw out the old hanging baskets  with the trailing fuchsias when I noticed they had tiny young shoots on them...so a quick cut back should do...enjoying working in the garden  again...I'd forgotten what a great space it is with such a hard long winter we've had...going to do some planting this weekend...so looking forward to having my coffee out there in the mornings again.


----------



## grovesy

More gardening and house work.


----------



## Stitch147

Booked our next holiday to Lanzarote. 151 days and counting!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Sheer stupidity Lin...they've done that where I live to a degree...it seems any spare piece of land is up for grabs...there is no added infrastructure here either...thankfully our street cannot be built on...I along with many others here have signed the petition currently doing the rounds...so I know exactly how you feel...I hardly recognise the streets just off the Market Square & I've only been here five years.


Same here.  Our town has a population of around 10,000 & rapidly growing with loads more houses being built, and there is only one GP surgery for all that lot!


----------



## eggyg

Got to the bottom of the ironing pile this morning whilst watching my guilty pleasure....Ninja Warrier! Still got  two to catch up on, so no spoilers please! After lunch eventually got around to hemming up daughter number three’s dress. It’s safe to say I won’t be adding professional seamstress onto my CV! Seam...stress is right! Stretchy material isn’t easy to sew on the machine. Sewing box consigned to top of wardrobe again to gather some more dust and machine shoved into a corner in the spare room. Have just sat/laid on sofa and read my book since then. Will stir shortly to start tea, nothing special as running down fridge and freezer before hols. Pot luck meals for the next week.


----------



## Amigo

If I receive any more out patient appointments I’m going to push a bed into the corridor! 

I’ve got retinal screening tomorrow, a hearing test the day before mum’s funeral which I have to keep for an ENT consult a few days later. Then a haematology consult a short while after. 

Just booked a few days away at the seaside for after the funeral. I need to de-stress! 

Hubbie has done my feet in readiness for the foot tickle tomorrow but as for the retinal screening, I had one last week at a cataract assessment!


----------



## Carolg

Admitted to myself how much things in my life recently have impacted on how tired I am feeling. Totally washed out. For the first time ever asked for a short notice annual leave for ME so finish up on Friday for 2 weeks instead of 1. Few years back, I would have been retired and in my slippers and not working full time. B@#£day government sorry drifted to a wee work comment


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> If I receive any more out patient appointments I’m going to push a bed into the corridor!
> 
> I’ve got retinal screening tomorrow, a hearing test the day before mum’s funeral which I have to keep for an ENT consult a few days later. Then a haematology consult a short while after.
> 
> Just booked a few days away at the seaside for after the funeral. I need to de-stress!
> 
> Hubbie has done my feet in readiness for the foot tickle tomorrow but as for the retinal screening, I had one last week at a cataract assessment!


Hope you enjoy your holiday away Amigo. It’s a busy time so the de-stress will be much appreciated I am sure. Sorry I posted with a wee moan before I read your post. Hope all your appointments go well


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Got to the bottom of the ironing pile this morning whilst watching my guilty pleasure....Ninja Warrier! Still got  two to catch up on, so no spoilers please! After lunch eventually got around to hemming up daughter number three’s dress. It’s safe to say I won’t be adding professional seamstress onto my CV! Seam...stress is right! Stretchy material isn’t easy to sew on the machine. Sewing box consigned to top of wardrobe again to gather some more dust and machine shoved into a corner in the spare room. Have just sat/laid on sofa and read my book since then. Will stir shortly to start tea, nothing special as running down fridge and freezer before hols. Pot luck meals for the next week.


Misteroni meals are sometimes the best ones. I am trying to empty my freezer but keep buying stuff.


----------



## Bubbsie

Taking Harry for a walk...a good walk in the fresh air will no doubt improve my snotty nose...then I'll be going to the shop where I bought some new jeans to have the security tag removed...noticed when I was putting them away they'd left the security tag on...bugger!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Taking Harry for a walk...a good walk in the fresh air will no doubt improve my snotty nose...then I'll be going to the shop where I bought some new jeans to have the security tag removed...noticed when I was putting them away they'd left the security tag on...bugger!



That happened to me with a bag last week Bubbsie. Had to trail back with it! 

Hope your cold gets better soon...don’t be sneezing on the screen, I can’t risk any lergy at the moment!


----------



## Bubbsie

I've been out in the garden earlier this morning...lots of my plants have new young shoots growing...so reviving those with some TLC...yesterday the hedge was cut...it's a monster but now doesn't take up so much space...after my walk ready to do some planting...good breeze so H should get a good walk in.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> That happened to me with a bag last week Bubbsie. Had to trail back with it!
> 
> Hope your cold gets better soon...don’t be sneezing on the screen, I can’t risk any lergy at the moment!


Don't panic I have a large box of tissues right next to me...so annoying & no idea how I got out of the store without the alarm going off...it means a trip back to town but I did have my eye on something else...this must be a sign...when I take them back I need to buy that shirt I was eyeing up...karma?


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Don't panic I have a large box of tissues right next to me...so annoying & no idea how I got out of the store without the alarm going off...it means a trip back to town but I did have my eye on something else...this must be a sign...when I take them back I need to buy that shirt I was eyeing up...karma?



Oh it has to be done Bubbsie, it’s drawing you back!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Oh it has to be done Bubbsie, it’s drawing you back!


Exactly what I thought Amigo...it's a must.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Admitted to myself how much things in my life recently have impacted on how tired I am feeling. Totally washed out. For the first time ever asked for a short notice annual leave for ME so finish up on Friday for 2 weeks instead of 1. Few years back, I would have been retired and in my slippers and not working full time. B@#£day government sorry drifted to a wee work comment


Have you any plans Carol? Or just going to chill out for 2 weeks? Hopefully the weather will be decent and you can get in the garden or go for a walk. Shame I am away, we could have had a meet up in Glasgow. Maybe organise something soon. Take care. X


----------



## grovesy

Just been for a knee x-ray and my year check up following knee replacement. Consultant happy and has discharged me.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Have you any plans Carol? Or just going to chill out for 2 weeks? Hopefully the weather will be decent and you can get in the garden or go for a walk. Shame I am away, we could have had a meet up in Glasgow. Maybe organise something soon. Take care. X


That will be good. Have a lovely holiday


----------



## Carolg

grovesy said:


> Just been for a knee x-ray and my year check up following knee replacement. Consultant happy and has discharged me.


Great result


----------



## Carolg

Carolg said:


> That will be good. Have a lovely holiday


Nothing much, will have to be a bit on stand by in case anyone else goes off sick.hopefully gardening, diabetic bloods on Tuesday car service following week. Not exciting but not w word, maybe a few walks though


----------



## Grannylorraine

Made some cupcakes.


----------



## Bubbsie

Off to the garden centre this morning...I have been enjoying working in the garden...need to change the solar lights I bought for the summer house...got some of those light bulb shaped ones...fairly large...set them up...the label did say colour changing...but I had no idea it meant they would flash red...green & blue constantly...one of my neighbours asked "do we have to buy a ticket to come into the party"...I assumed when the label said colour changing one of the options would be white..it isn't.they have to go NOW.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Off to the garden centre this morning...I have been enjoying working in the garden...need to change the solar lights I bought for the summer house...got some of those light bulb shaped ones...fairly large...set them up...the label did say colour changing...but I had no idea it meant they would flash red...green & blue constantly...one of my neighbours asked "do we have to buy a ticket to come into the party"...I assumed when the label said colour changing one of the options would be white..it isn't.they have to go NOW.


I gave up on solar lights as they never last very long.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I gave up on solar lights as they never last very long.


If you saw these ones grovesy you'd laugh...full on flashing disco light bulbs...I love solar lights...we get full sun here for most of the day across the garden...I still have lights from last year that work beautifully...can't wait to get these where they belong...in the dustbin.


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> I gave up on solar lights as they never last very long.


We bought some in Aldi quite a few years ago, they worked out at about £1 each, they are the type you just stick in the soil. We have them along the garden path. A couple have snapped, probably the kids kicking the football at them, but otherwise they still light up everynight. I saw some similar in B & M the other day for a reasonable price might be worth trying them.


----------



## Bubbsie

eggyg said:


> We bought some in Aldi quite a few years ago, they worked out at about £1 each, they are the type you just stick in the soil. We have them along the garden path. A couple have snapped, probably the kids kicking the football at them, but otherwise they still light up everynight. I saw some similar in B & M the other day for a reasonable price might be worth trying them.


Off to B & Q later eggyg...they have to go...my other neighbours appeared outside the garden doors last night...wearing those super huge Acid House sunglasses dancing frantically to the changing lights sequence...it was very funny...but...enough now...I need a bit more sobriety & order out there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> If you saw these ones grovesy you'd laugh...full on flashing disco light bulbs...I love solar lights...we get full sun here for most of the day across the garden...I still have lights from last year that work beautifully...can't wait to get these where they belong...in the dustbin.


Is there no switch on them to change the flashing thing?  Usually there is.  We totally filled our garden last year with solar lights.  Decided to pay a bit extra for quality ones.  Waste of money.  50% of them no longer work.  Water tends to get into the solar panels after a time.  Took a few apart & they were completely rusted inside.


----------



## Kaylz

Well jealous that I cant join in with the gardening talk! lol, before my grandad downsized (he only swapped houses with someone 10 doors down! haha) he had a garden, we used to grow veg and rhubarb etc and I really miss all that  xx


----------



## grovesy

Mark Parrott said:


> Is there no switch on them to change the flashing thing?  Usually there is.  We totally filled our garden last year with solar lights.  Decided to pay a bit extra for quality ones.  Waste of money.  50% of them no longer work.  Water tends to get into the solar panels after a time.  Took a few apart & they were completely rusted inside.


That is what I have found.
Been to town to buy more feed.


----------



## Kaylz

Not done a lot today, grandad arrived back earlier than expected, he solved my panic thank goodness, so got the shopping put away, got 2 sets of new kitchen silicone tongs, £2.49 each at Aldi just now so they are in the basin waiting to be washed in an hour or so, had a cuppy, got stuff sorted for dinner, took the ham and bacon out the freezer, finally spoken to Bruce after having 4 missed calls from him  apparently he's bringing me presents home from Aberdeen, cant wait to find out what but he's to do his shopping for next week in the other town first  xx


----------



## Amigo

Sorting the house for the funeral at the moment. Hubbie is power washing the patio area and I’m doing what I can to tidy indoors.

I have such an impending sense of dread about the actual day so keeping busy is the only way to cope.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been food shopping and for some reason, now feel knackered!  Had to get everything in for our Eurovision party tomorrow.  We always have one, though it's just the two of us.  I'm doing a buffet consisting of pigs in blankets, mini calzones (with a low carb dough), mini burger cups (that's a mini burger & slice of goats cheese in a salami cup) & mini chicken kebabs.  Oh, & making a sugar free trifle for pud.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> Sorting the house for the funeral at the moment. Hubbie is power washing the patio area and I’m doing what I can to tidy indoors.
> 
> I have such an impending sense of dread about the actual day so keeping busy is the only way to cope.


Sending you hugs.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Been food shopping and for some reason, now feel knackered!  Had to get everything in for our Eurovision party tomorrow.  We always have one, though it's just the two of us.  I'm doing a buffet consisting of pigs in blankets, mini calzones (with a low carb dough), mini burger cups (that's a mini burger & slice of goats cheese in a salami cup) & mini chicken kebabs.  Oh, & making a sugar free trifle for pud.



How lovely that you do these things together Mark. Food sounds yummy too!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Sorting the house for the funeral at the moment. Hubbie is power washing the patio area and I’m doing what I can to tidy indoors.
> 
> I have such an impending sense of dread about the actual day so keeping busy is the only way to cope.


It will be a tough day no doubt about that, but you will get through it because you are a strong woman. It’s all about giving your mum the best send off ever and knowing you were the best daughter she could have wished for. You will then flop and do nothing for a few days, and quite rightly so, then you will start to feel a bit better every day. I am not saying loosing your mum is easy because I know it isn’t but with the knowledge that your mum is free of pain now does help. Remember the good times and live each day to the full. Take care. X


----------



## eggyg

Been out nearly all day in the pub! Met up with @HOBIE and @SadhbhFiadh and her friend Alison for lunch in Carlisle. I can honestly say what two very inspirational people, I feel humbled to have met them. In the face of adversity they have just got on with it. Sadhbh and Alison left early to go shopping and HOBIE and I gabbed on for another three hours! We have talked about everything under the sun, holidays, cars, the W word and the D word. Had a great day and can’t wait for the next one. @Vince_UK, HOBIE and I are planning a Newcastle meet up when you are back, are you up to the challenge? @Northerner, you are within easy reach now so will expect you as well. Just need some ladies now!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Been out nearly all day in the pub! Met up with @HOBIE and @SadhbhFiadh and her friend Alison for lunch in Carlisle. I can honestly say what two very inspirational people, I feel humbled to have met them. In the face of adversity they have just got on with it. Sadhbh and Alison left early to go shopping and HOBIE and I gabbed on for another three hours! We have talked about everything under the sun, holidays, cars, the W word and the D word. Had a great day and can’t wait for the next one. @Vince_UK, HOBIE and I are planning a Newcastle meet up when you are back, are you up to the challenge? @Northerner, you are within easy reach now so will expect you as well. Just need some ladies now!


When eggyg would you plan to have meeting in Newcastle


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Sorting the house for the funeral at the moment. Hubbie is power washing the patio area and I’m doing what I can to tidy indoors.
> 
> I have such an impending sense of dread about the actual day so keeping busy is the only way to cope.


Thinking of you. Mind and rest as well.


----------



## Carolg

Having shut down the W world for me, went to optician and ordered prescription sun glasses after throwing my toys out the pram in December. Lovely blue tortoiseshell. Out for tea with my friend later to celebrate both of us being on holiday yipee. Haircut tomorrow


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> When eggyg would you plan to have meeting in Newcastle


Need to see when Vince is back in UK, sure he said June. I suppose it’s on the east coast same as you. Watch this space! Enjoy your leave. X


----------



## Bubbsie

Yes... finally got rid of the Disco lights...replaced with plain white ones...trays of trailing fuchsias & geraniums waiting to be potted...found some deep dark blue Lobelia for the fence pots...all hanging baskets ready to be filled...bag after bag of compost lugged into the garden...made some gorgeous blinds for the summer house so when the girls are here they have  some privacy...getting organised bit by bit...can't wait to sit out there of a morning with a good cup of coffee...just lost in thought.


----------



## Kaylz

Well Bruce arrived back at about half 2, brought me Lindt 90%, protein bars and 3 superdry tops, one is a cropped sweatshirt so will have to get a vest looked out to wear it with  took delivery of my vape mod coils, ordered them from Hong Kong as they were £2.10 for a 5 pack so bought 2 as they start at about £6 a pack from the UK! not done much else and just realised I forgot to do my daily foot moisturise  ah well will have to wait until tomorrow as cant be bothered now haha  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Been out nearly all day in the pub! Met up with @HOBIE and @SadhbhFiadh and her friend Alison for lunch in Carlisle. I can honestly say what two very inspirational people, I feel humbled to have met them. In the face of adversity they have just got on with it. Sadhbh and Alison left early to go shopping and HOBIE and I gabbed on for another three hours! We have talked about everything under the sun, holidays, cars, the W word and the D word. Had a great day and can’t wait for the next one. @Vince_UK, HOBIE and I are planning a Newcastle meet up when you are back, are you up to the challenge? @Northerner, you are within easy reach now so will expect you as well. Just need some ladies now!


I would DEFINITELY be up for that @eggyg
Great idea.
I wil be back May 31st for a couple of months so my time is very flexible except from June 7th for 1 week when I have Chinese visitors coming to Newcastle and a couple of days around July 14th.
Other than that anytime suits me.
Really would love to meetup.
Would be great if @Northerner could get along also.


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Need to see when Vince is back in UK, sure he said June. I suppose it’s on the east coast same as you. Watch this space! Enjoy your leave. X


Would be great if we could all get together @Carolg  Back May 31 for a couple of months and except for 1 week from June 7th and a couple of days around July 14th I an free andttally flexible.


----------



## Carolg

Could it be a Saturday?


----------



## Carolg

Is this not sad.... as above, came home from W. Have decided I am going to get to grips with some late spring tidying and clearing clutter, but putting it in perspective, it’s not too bad. I think it’s my head that needs clutter clearing, after the worries of past 6 weeks or so. I’ve made a plan, every room, cupboard etc and going to be ruthless with junk. 2 bags ready for charity shop,what happened to holidays being restful lol.started last night and bedroom mostly done.got into bed and it’s still covered in bits so suprised I had room to move. Up and at it girl


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Is this not sad.... as above, came home from W. Have decided I am going to get to grips with some late spring tidying and clearing clutter, but putting it in perspective, it’s not too bad. I think it’s my head that needs clutter clearing, after the worries of past 6 weeks or so. I’ve made a plan, every room, cupboard etc and going to be ruthless with junk. 2 bags ready for charity shop,what happened to holidays being restful lol.started last night and bedroom mostly done.got into bed and it’s still covered in bits so suprised I had room to move. Up and at it girl


Hard work Carol but so empowering when its done...my goal to do likewise before the girls arrive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Off out into the garden...lots of planting to do...hanging baskets...fence pots...looking forward to it...perfect weather for that task.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Been food shopping and for some reason, now feel knackered!  Had to get everything in for our Eurovision party tomorrow.  We always have one, though it's just the two of us.  I'm doing a buffet consisting of pigs in blankets, mini calzones (with a low carb dough), mini burger cups (that's a mini burger & slice of goats cheese in a salami cup) & mini chicken kebabs.  Oh, & making a sugar free trifle for pud.


What time are you expecting me Mark?.


----------



## grovesy

First session on exercise bike then out into garden, before the rain comes.


----------



## eggyg

Sunny at the moment so have first wash on, count down to holidays!  Mr Eggy going to a photography exhibition, he has four photos in it himself, he is helping out and going to listen to some “talks”. So my mission for the day, if I chose to accept it, is to get out the holiday clothes and lay them on the spare bed. They are all washed and ironed just need out the wardrobe. Will check toiletry situation and will pack beach towels and sandals, doesn't look like we are going to need them before hand! We are also having a quick night away tomorrow so need to pack for that too. Then need to decide what pot luck tea we are having from the scraps lying around the house. Thinking bacon and egg, but there may be a sauasge lingering in the freezer, will hunt it out! Rock and roll!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Most of my day will be spent in the kitchen making the buffet food for tonight.  Very shortly, I will be making the custard for the trifle.  Never made custard from scratch before, so should be interesting.  Made a lovely low carb sponge for the trifle.  A simple microwave mug cake.  I could've quite easily eaten it as is, it was gorgeous!  Anyway, that has been soaked in Brandy & added sugar free jelly & strawberries (with a dash of Grenadine).  Oh, and also got to make a start on wine.  Making it, not drinking it...yet!


----------



## grovesy

Just washed pots and trays in garden, emptied and washed 3 pots , that the contents not survived , having a break as it is a bit of back breaking job. Will need to go to garden centre later for more compost as I have things to plant in the pots.


----------



## Bubbsie

Three hours out in the garden...so much planted...summer house window boxes (well one of them)...fence pots...all the hanging baskets...now I have to sweep up the compost from the paving...no matter how hard I try to be neat...there's always some on the floor...I'm amazed I need more plants...lord knows how much I spent yesterday...no garden centre for me on a weekend...Monday will do fine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Yay!  Successfully made my first ever custard!  Turned out nice & thick so should set nicely on the trifle.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well basically today done nowt...
Raining and very humid today here.
Got up had coffee then another coffee followed by yet another coffee.
Had a banana
Xiao Song arrived to clean the apartment I exercised my eyeballs again, left, right, left, right.  I did iron 4 shirts myself.
Spent 45 minutes looking for Miss Mao who I was convinced has scarpered when Xiao Song opened the door so I did 13 floors like an idiot making meowing sounds.
Couldn't find her, stressed out and then she suddenly appeared from underneath the sofa where she had hidden when the hoover was on.
That is the second time she has done that to me. I should learn to LOOK.
Had lunch
Watched a couple of movies.
Seared a steak for dinner.
Now sitting watching Goodfellas one of my favourite movies.
Life is tough.

Tomorrrow exciting day, me a haircut and Miss Mao a manicure. She has "damaged" every curtain in the place and I will need to replace them but not just yet.


----------



## grovesy

Well had to stop gardening as it is now raining.


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> Spent 45 minutes looking for Miss Mao who I was convinced has scarpered when Xiao Song opened the door so I did 13 floors like an idiot making meowing sounds.


OH MY GOD THIS HAS ME HOWLING!!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> OH MY GOD THIS HAS ME HOWLING!!!  xx


And it is perfectly TRUE lol
Such a fool lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Well basically today done nowt...
> Raining and very humid today here.
> Got up had coffee then another coffee followed by yet another coffee.
> Had a banana
> Xiao Song arrived to clean the apartment I exercised my eyeballs again, left, right, left, right.  I did iron 4 shirts myself.
> Spent 45 minutes looking for Miss Mao who I was convinced has scarpered when Xiao Song opened the door so I did 13 floors like an idiot making meowing sounds.
> Couldn't find her, stressed out and then she suddenly appeared from underneath the sofa where she had hidden when the hoover was on.
> That is the second time she has done that to me. I should learn to LOOK.
> Had lunch
> Watched a couple of movies.
> Seared a steak for dinner.
> Now sitting watching Goodfellas one of my favourite movies.
> Life is tough.
> 
> Tomorrrow exciting day, me a haircut and Miss Mao a manicure. She has "damaged" every curtain in the place and I will need to replace them but not just yet.


Ahh, Goodfellas.  Great film. You should see our curtains.  Ours are suppose to be blackout curtains, but not anymore!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Step one of the wine is done.  Leaving it to ferment for 4 days before doing the next stage.  Low carb trifle is done.
 

Also made the tomato sauce for the Calzones.  Will start doing the dough in about an hour.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Step one of the wine is done.  Leaving it to ferment for 4 days before doing the next stage.  Low carb trifle is done.
> View attachment 8517
> 
> Also made the tomato sauce for the Calzones.  Will start doing the dough in about an hour.


Looks so good Mark...you'll never manage that all yourself...just remember I am nearby.


----------



## Bubbsie

Gardening this morning & early afternoon...this afternoon I've been in the kitchen...made these little beauties...Dark Chocolate Bounty Truffles...not really true truffles in the sense of the word...more like little round Bounty Bars...roughly about 4.5 per truffle...I've eaten three already....they are gorgeous little fat bombs...no supper this evening...having another one with a cup of coffee...I've half eaten one of you can view the inside...purely in the interests of research.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

The past few days i have been looking after the other half as he is very poorly, so inbetween being his slave lol .. i have been chilling to music and just resting. So nothing exciting here


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Gardening this morning & early afternoon...this afternoon I've been in the kitchen...made these little beauties...Dark Chocolate Bounty Truffles...not really true truffles in the sense of the word...more like little round Bounty Bars...roughly about 4.5 per truffle...I've eaten three already....they are gorgeous little fat bombs...no supper this evening...having another one with a cup of coffee...I've half eaten one of you can view the inside...purely in the interests of research.
> 
> View attachment 8520


Oh yum!!! Did you make your own chocolate coating or just use a bar melted? xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oh yum!!! Did you make your own chocolate coating or just use a bar melted? xx


I just melted some 80% chocolate...you could always make a ganache with cream & chocolate but I needed something sweet...and 'naughty'...although these are not 'naughty' they just taste naughty...they do taste good Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I just melted some 80% chocolate...you could always make a ganache with cream & chocolate but I needed something sweet...and 'naughty'...although these are not 'naughty' they just taste naughty...they do taste good Kaylz.


I've plenty recipes for things like that copied out, just don't have the cash for buying all the ingredients  jeez I've 32 bars 85% Moser Roth in but had to throw the bag of desiccated coconut out last week  xx


----------



## Amigo

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> The past few days i have been looking after the other half as he is very poorly, so inbetween being his slave lol .. i have been chilling to music and just resting. So nothing exciting here



Sorry to hear this...hope he’s better soon and you get a well deserved break.



Bubbsie said:


> Gardening this morning & early afternoon...this afternoon I've been in the kitchen...made these little beauties...Dark Chocolate Bounty Truffles...not really true truffles in the sense of the word...more like little round Bounty Bars...roughly about 4.5 per truffle...I've eaten three already....they are gorgeous little fat bombs...no supper this evening...having another one with a cup of coffee...I've half eaten one of you can view the inside...purely in the interests of research.
> 
> View attachment 8520



They look so decadent Bubbsie and I want one! 

I had a week late get together with friends last night for my birthday and received some lovely presents of wine and several boxes of chocolates!  I’ve already had a couple of the Lindor orange ones which were delicious but shouldn’t really pass my lips!

Still on with funeral preparations. Every time I play the songs for the funeral I’m in floods of tears again. The house is awash with flowers too and I’m finding the scent pretty overwhelming now!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Looks so good Mark...you'll never manage that all yourself...just remember I am nearby.


Well, the way wifey has been eyeing it up, I'd be lucky to get any myself!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I’ve already had a couple of the Lindor orange ones which were delicious but shouldn’t really pass my lips!


We wont tell, you deserve a treat with everything you've got going on, (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's been all go in the Parrott kitchen today!  The Calzones are all made & ready to go in the oven later, burger cups made, crispy fish nuggets made & chicken kebabs are marinating away.  Made an extra bread roll with leftover dough that has risen so much it's turned into a cob loaf!  Ooh, looking forward to tonight.


----------



## Carolg

Hair cut, howled at hairdressers because lately every time I look in mirror I see my mum, a shrunken old lady. Came home with nice haircut, feeling ok and a huge salad from subway. Scoffed then gardened in between de-knotting chains and my bedroom is like aneka’s midden. Made chicken with cream cheese centre an carrots and green beans. I am on a mission.now ham,mushroom and cheese muffins in halogen oven.  Enjoy Eurovision anyone who plans to watch. I will be inspecting the inside of my eyelids I think.


----------



## Mark Parrott

As you've probably heard enough of what I've been up to today, though I'd show you what Mrs P is doing with her time.  She has always been artistic & has now started doing what are known as 'trading cards', which are small 3" x 2" paintings or drawings.  This is one of the horses in our neighbouring field.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Sorry to hear this...hope he’s better soon and you get a well deserved break.
> 
> 
> 
> They look so decadent Bubbsie and I want one!
> 
> I had a week late get together with friends last night for my birthday and received some lovely presents of wine and several boxes of chocolates!  I’ve already had a couple of the Lindor orange ones which were delicious but shouldn’t really pass my lips!
> 
> Still on with funeral preparations. Every time I play the songs for the funeral I’m in floods of tears again. The house is awash with flowers too and I’m finding the scent pretty overwhelming now!


Amigo in extraordinary times we need whatever gives us some comfort...eat away...besides there is nothing wrong with a good cry...just do what pleases you...you're entitled...I'll put the recipe up for those Bounty Truffles up at a more appropriate time.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> As you've probably heard enough of what I've been up to today, though I'd show you what Mrs P is doing with her time.  She has always been artistic & has now started doing what are known as 'trading cards', which are small 3" x 2" paintings or drawings.  This is one of the horses in our neighbouring field.
> View attachment 8521


That's amazing!! Does she do custom orders!?  x


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> As you've probably heard enough of what I've been up to today, though I'd show you what Mrs P is doing with her time.  She has always been artistic & has now started doing what are known as 'trading cards', which are small 3" x 2" paintings or drawings.  This is one of the horses in our neighbouring field.
> View attachment 8521



They’re very good Mark. Have you ever modelled for her (in the best possible taste of course!)


----------



## Uller

Well I went to the International Medieval Combat Federation World Championships at Scone Palace. Picked up some armour to go with what I have already. Going back again tomorrow for more medieval mayhem. I was quite surprised it appeared on the BBC news this morning....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-44091680/welcome-to-medieval-fight-club


----------



## Spireite72

Had a nice family day still not allowed to drive for another week so went for a walk love spending time with my family.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott
Mark that Painting is very good indeed.
May I ask what others she has also?


----------



## Bryan Osborne

Trip to Belvoir Castle (Beaver Castle Apparently). A bit of a steep climb from the car park got us puffing and panting because "her Indoors" always treats this type of thing as a competition! Really lovely gardens, the "house" was nice but a bit dark and worn out. Lunch in the tea rooms needs a small remortgage BG was 4.5! Cheese Salad... 

BIG mistake again. 

Cheese was Cheddar and Stilton. Salad. CousCous with Raisins. Beetroot Sweet Pickle A LETTUCE LEAVE, mixed Bean Salad, Potato Salad, Tomatoes, a massive half loaf of bread and butter. A nice Decaf Coffee. 

You would think I would have learned to give a good third degree interrogation re the loose term "Salad" by now. 

I am thinking of taking a set of "Crib Sheets" out and about re food briefing! 

I had to laugh only last week at a top London Hotel having ticked the dietary box on a course form "x" in the diabetics, lunch arrived as two cut up bananas and strawberries and grapes. You couldn't make it up could you????


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Would be great if we could all get together @Carolg  Back May 31 for a couple of months and except for 1 week from June 7th and a couple of days around July 14th I an free andttally flexible.


I have phone cover once every 3 weeks but can juggle if I know when


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> That's amazing!! Does she do custom orders!?  x


It is something she is thinking about, though she never thinks they are good enough.  Obviously, they are.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> They’re very good Mark. Have you ever modelled for her (in the best possible taste of course!)


No, I haven't modelled for her.  She prefers non human subjects.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> Mark that Painting is very good indeed.
> May I ask what others she has also?


It's mostly all animal paintings & drawings, though she has done some landscapes too in a larger format.  I will post some other examples later.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> It is something she is thinking about, though she never thinks they are good enough.  Obviously, they are.


I'd certainly put an order in!!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> It's mostly all animal paintings & drawings, though she has done some landscapes too in a larger format.  I will post some other examples later.


Excellent Mark.
I like to collect from unknown artists and that one certainly  looks very good.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> It is something she is thinking about, though she never thinks they are good enough.  Obviously, they are.


That one certainly is


----------



## Vince_UK

Won £10 on the UK Lottery.
The big money keeps evading me


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Gardening this morning & early afternoon...this afternoon I've been in the kitchen...made these little beauties...Dark Chocolate Bounty Truffles...not really true truffles in the sense of the word...more like little round Bounty Bars...roughly about 4.5 per truffle...I've eaten three already....they are gorgeous little fat bombs...no supper this evening...having another one with a cup of coffee...I've half eaten one of you can view the inside...purely in the interests of research.
> 
> View attachment 8520


Amazing, look so delicious and appreciate the research!


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Step one of the wine is done.  Leaving it to ferment for 4 days before doing the next stage.  Low carb trifle is done.
> View attachment 8517
> 
> Also made the tomato sauce for the Calzones.  Will start doing the dough in about an hour.





Bubbsie said:


> Gardening this morning & early afternoon...this afternoon I've been in the kitchen...made these little beauties...Dark Chocolate Bounty Truffles...not really true truffles in the sense of the word...more like little round Bounty Bars...roughly about 4.5 per truffle...I've eaten three already....they are gorgeous little fat bombs...no supper this evening...having another one with a cup of coffee...I've half eaten one of you can view the inside...purely in the interests of research.
> 
> View attachment 8520


I WANT, I WANT, I WANT.


----------



## Vince_UK

Making a Sausage casserole in the slow cooker for tomorrow. Well, when I say making I actually mean putting everything inside, closing the lid and switching it on.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I WANT, I WANT, I WANT.


Vince you can make some...it's so easy...not sure about  the wine though...Markyp could share that but he may not have any left.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Making a Sausage casserole in the slow cooker for tomorrow. Well, when I say making I actually mean putting everything inside, closing the lid and switching it on.


That's making Vince...course it is.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Amazing, look so delicious and appreciate the research!


Thanks HD...the research was essential....


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Won £10 on the UK Lottery.
> The big money keeps evading me


That's because you don't need it...I do.


----------



## Stitch147

Walked a marathon!


----------



## Carolg

Stitch147 said:


> Walked a marathon!


Well done


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> That's making Vince...course it is.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> That's because you don't need it...I do.


This poor pensioner needs all the help he can get


----------



## Vince_UK

OOHHH Had a haricut and took Miss Mao for a manicure also. Cost more for her than it did for me lol 
Did a little food shopping, bought bare essentials such as Blue Cheese, Olives, raspberries and blueberrries, whipping cream OOOO Yes and some more choccy and soya milk.
What a varied menu list I have lol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> This poor pensioner needs all the help he can get


Oh no...not the POP comments again...its amazing how you've funded the new factory...the Maserati...the butler...the housekeeper...all on your old age pension...I will need some tips in a few years time


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Oh no...not the POP comments again...its amazing how you've funded the new factory...the Maserati...the butler...the housekeeper...all on your old age pension...I will need some tips in a few years time


A Few YEARS?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> A Few YEARS?


Amazing how brave some are with several miles away...of course you are right to question my estimate Vincey...I should have said many years time..


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Amazing how brave some are with several miles away...of course you are right to question my estimate Vincey...I should have said many years time..


I need to get myself some Oil Of Ulay methinks, if that is still around lol
Or should it be Polyfiller?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I need to get myself some Oil Of Ulay methinks, if that is still around lol
> Or should it be Polyfiller?


Never mind that rubbish stuff Vince...get some polyurethane filler...that does wonders for any complexion...even yours.


----------



## Bubbsie

Slept in this morning...was going to avoid the garden centre...but want to finish the planting today...so off to the shops shortly...just a quick trip for some bedding stuff...then to finish off that garden.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ordered some whey protein powder...I have  recipe for bread that seems much easier than the one I have been making...will be trying that on Monday...fingers crossed.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks HD


Who?? HAHA  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Who?? HAHA  xx


My new nick name for her...Happy Days Kaylz...its a private joke.


----------



## grovesy

First session of Exercise Bike and first lot of gardening done.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> First session of Exercise Bike and first lot of gardening done.


Well done Grovesy...haven't even got dressed yet.


----------



## grovesy

Well I am having a rest before I go back out in the garden.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Well done Grovesy...haven't even got dressed yet.


The mind boggles at that vision.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The mind boggles at that vision.


Now that is sailing close to the wind there Vinny...watch your step...or I could send the boys round then you'd be sorry...well they might have to wait until you're back.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> I have phone cover once every 3 weeks but can juggle if I know when


Carol look on events page, we have pencilled in 23rd June. X


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> Won £10 on the UK Lottery.
> The big money keeps evading me


We won a lucky dip!


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> Walked a marathon!


Knew you could do it. Do you have a just giving page or the such like? I would like to donate.


----------



## eggyg

Busy organising two holidays. I know, first world problems! Off to the Lakes for the night for nowt, my competion prize, will probably spend a 100 quid on dinner and drinks so it’s not for nowt really. Oh well, never mind.  Mr Eggy washing the car, posh hotel, don’t want them to think we are oiks. So packing for tonight and Wednesday, Mr Eggy getting his toiletries mixed up grrrr! I am a bit of a control freak, well, ok anal, and I had them all separated and he has got tonight’s stuff in Wednesday’s and vice versa! Lovely weather so far today, hoping to be sat on the terrace overlooking Windermere with a beverage at about three ish. Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott

As promised, here are some more of Mrs P's minatures.  This just about completes the collection at the moment.


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> As promised, here are some more of Mrs P's minatures.  This just about completes the collection at the moment.


Very impressive. I have no discernable creative talent whatsoever, I can’t even draw a bath!


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> Very impressive. I have no discernable creative talent whatsoever, I can’t even draw a bath!


Neither can I.  I'm totally rubbish.


----------



## grovesy

Well second session of gardening done, been planting young plants in the gaps, and cuttings took from some plants that are past it.


----------



## Vince_UK

@Mark Parrott 
Mark, they are very impressive indeed.
I would definitely like a couple.


----------



## Amigo

grovesy said:


> Well second session of gardening done, been planting young plants in the gaps, and cuttings took from some plants that are past it.



I could do with your obvious gardening expertise on mine grovesy!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well went out for dinner and caught the Fountain Light Show here in Shanghai.
Some photos which really don't do it justice, a video would have been better but I cannot upload them here.


----------



## Vince_UK

Few more all done to English music including Scarborough Fair.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Few more all done to English music including Scarborough Fair.
> View attachment 8546 View attachment 8547 View attachment 8548 View attachment 8549 View attachment 8550 View attachment 8551 View attachment 8552


Wow Vince...very impressive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Did relent & go to the garden centre after all...spent more than I intended...thought of how much pleasure we get from using it...so justified the expense...al thel hanging baskets done...all the fence pots planted...swept up...watered...now hopefully some lunch.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott
> Mark, they are very impressive indeed.
> I would definitely like a couple.


I'm sure we can come to some arrangement.  She will be as pleased as punch.  She is asleep at the moment.  Not well today.  Got a painful swelling above her left eye.  Think it will be the docs in the morning.


----------



## grovesy

More gardening, another bike session, and a long walk. Back needs a rest so the bit of garden I have not done today will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Stitch147

eggyg said:


> Knew you could do it. Do you have a just giving page or the such like? I would like to donate.


Hi Eggyg, I didn't set up a fundraising page this time, I purchased and sold Walk the Walk pin badges this year, I don't like to keep asking people for sponsorship. But thank you. Xx


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm sure we can come to some arrangement.  She will be as pleased as punch.  She is asleep at the moment.  Not well today.  Got a painful swelling above her left eye.  Think it will be the docs in the morning.


I would put an order in too! 
Hope wifey feels better soon!! xx


----------



## Kaylz

Been searching the net for all different kinds of recipes, using a variety of ingredients, both sweet and savoury, looked on eBay for size 6 leggings as my 8's are a bit loose  also looked for a nice top to go with them, added a few to the watchlist and saved a few searches for when I can give it my full attention, did my daily foot moisturising, got the mince sorted for tea, checked when I'm next due for my 3 monthly and realised I cant make it as I have the main hospital the same day so gonna have to decide whether to go early or late xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Baked 4 vanilla sponge cakes. Two to make into a beanie monkey shaped cake for hubbies birthday, one a cake for the running group and one towards my daughters baby shower cake (well it was going to be part of the monkey but then I realised he would never be able to eat that much cake, so making it smaller).  I did think while baking should I really be giving everyone all this cake.  Watched the grand prix and somehow completely forgot to do any housework again.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm sure we can come to some arrangement.  She will be as pleased as punch.  She is asleep at the moment.  Not well today.  Got a painful swelling above her left eye.  Think it will be the docs in the morning.


Lets hope she feels better soon Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Last night just as I was happily dozing off, there was a massive crashing noise & a yelling cat coming from outside.  So had to venture out to find out what was going on, but found nothing.  We often hear banging noises from the stables when the horses are in, but no horses were in the stables.  Still no idea what the noise was but was worried one of our cats might be hurt as two were missing at the time.  Well, this morning both are back ok, so that's a relief.


----------



## Carolg

Have killed my shredder.had half day out to visit family yesterday. Wee drop paperwork to sort,file and shred. Now mess of papers being sorted has spread to spare room along with huge basket of ironing, hall covered in charity shop stuff and windo cleaning stuff. Eh well. Never mind. having half day off to visit sisters. It will all be there when I come back.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just re-located the rotary clothes dryer in the garden...it's been in it's cover for over ten months while the tumble dryer has been going constantly...first lot of washing on...the sun is shining perfect weather for drying...hoping those huge utility bills will be going down considerably.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I could do with your obvious gardening expertise on mine grovesy!


So could I Amigo...I just shove things in & hope they take root.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> More gardening, another bike session, and a long walk. Back needs a rest so the bit of garden I have not done today will have to wait till tomorrow.


It is back breaking at times grovesy...I did it in stages yesterday...with coffee breaks in between.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> As promised, here are some more of Mrs P's minatures.  This just about completes the collection at the moment.


Talented Mark


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm sure we can come to some arrangement.  She will be as pleased as punch.  She is asleep at the moment.  Not well today.  Got a painful swelling above her left eye.  Think it will be the docs in the morning.


Shame Mark...hope she's better today


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> It is back breaking at times grovesy...I did it in stages yesterday...with coffee breaks in between.


Yeah I do it in chunks too.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Yeah I do it in chunks too.


Actually my gardening is best described that way...chunks...made me laugh grovesy.


----------



## Bubbsie

I will be trying this later...just waiting for the whey protein to arrive...wish it would get a move on.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> It is back breaking at times grovesy...I did it in stages yesterday...with coffee breaks in between.


Coffee breaks are the reward


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, it's going to be a hot week. 
Last year at this time I was going through 6/7 ice creams per day no wonder my HbA1C as 78 
This year so far just ice cold water although I am buying ice creams for the staff lol
Crazy or what....


----------



## Bubbsie

Done so much thinking about what I should have done...I feel a bit like this


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well, it's going to be a hot week.
> Last year at this time I was going through 6/7 ice creams per day no wonder my HbA1C as 78
> This year so far just ice cold water although I am buying ice creams for the staff lol
> Crazy or what....
> 
> View attachment 8581


OMG Vince...too hot for me...I may have to decline the invitation to Shanghai now...how on earth do you stand it?


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Coffee breaks are the reward


Necessary for me Carol...otherwise nothing would get done...it's definitely my reward.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I will be trying this later...just waiting for the whey protein to arrive...wish it would get a move on.
> 
> View attachment 8580


That looks really nice, will we be seeing a pic of your finished product? You got a link to the recipe? xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> OMG Vince...too hot for me...I may have to decline the invitation to Shanghai now...how on earth do you stand it?


I don't lol 
That is the main reason why I escape back to Newcastle in the summer, this just drains me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I don't lol
> That is the main reason why I escape back to Newcastle in the summer, this just drains me.


I always avoid full sun Vince...I get sunburnt so easily...looking forward to the summer here very much...but will be covered in factor 50...and avoiding direct sunlight 100%...just couldn't do that weather.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> That looks really nice, will we be seeing a pic of your finished product? You got a link to the recipe? xx


Yep will put the recipe up Kaylz when I've tested it...as said still waiting for the blasted whey protein to arrive...will make one...try it.. if it's good will put the recipe up.


----------



## Bubbsie

I will be checking these babies out on Thursdays when they begin to stock them in Aldi's...Halloumi the perfect low carb snack...wondering what the coating will be...would love it if these are really diabetic friendly...can't seem to find any nutritional information on them yet?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I will be checking these babies out on Thursdays when they begin to stock them in Aldi's...Halloumi the perfect low carb snack...wondering what the coating will be...would love it if these are really diabetic friendly...can't seem to find any nutritional information on them yet?
> 
> View attachment 8583


I'm hoping the same.  Do love squeeky cheese.


----------



## grovesy

Well first bike session and gardening done, now having a coffee.


----------



## Kaylz

Has anyone tried polenta chips? xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Took Mrs P to the docs this morning as she was concerned about her eye.  Well, it's not bad news, in fact it was a very positive appointment.  What was really worrying her was that she had a tumour in that eye several years ago & feared it had returned.  But GP says it's an infection.  She examined all her notes & has given her a firm diagnosis of Sjogrens, which has always been suspected but no concrete diagnosis.  The GP also suffers with Sjogrens, which was a help as she knows the exact symptons.  She is going back for an urgent blood test this afternoon.  She was discharged from Rheumatology because they told her it was Fibromyalgia, despite in their notes, the mentioning of dry eyes & mouth (which is a Sjogrens symptom).  The GP is absolutely furious that she was discharged & has re-referred her back to Rheumatology, who deal with Sjogrens.  She has been given antibiotics for the infection.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Has anyone tried polenta chips? xx


Polenta is very high carb from what I've read, which is why I've avoided it.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Polenta is very high carb from what I've read, which is why I've avoided it.


These were made with ready made polenta which is around 16g carb per 100g x


----------



## grovesy

Mark Parrott said:


> Took Mrs P to the docs this morning as she was concerned about her eye.  Well, it's not bad news, in fact it was a very positive appointment.  What was really worrying her was that she had a tumour in that eye several years ago & feared it had returned.  But GP says it's an infection.  She examined all her notes & has given her a firm diagnosis of Sjogrens, which has always been suspected but no concrete diagnosis.  The GP also suffers with Sjogrens, which was a help as she knows the exact symptons.  She is going back for an urgent blood test this afternoon.  She was discharged from Rheumatology because they told her it was Fibromyalgia, despite in their notes, the mentioning of dry eyes & mouth (which is a Sjogrens symptom).  The GP is absolutely furious that she was discharged & has re-referred her back to Rheumatology, who deal with Sjogrens.  She has been given antibiotics for the infection.


Hope she gets her appointment soon and they treat her now.


----------



## Mark Parrott

grovesy said:


> Hope she gets her appointment soon and they treat her now.


Thanks @grovesy.  It's been a nightmare two years of no real treatment so fingers crossed things are finally looking up.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> These were made with ready made polenta which is around 16g carb per 100g x


I will have to give them a go.


----------



## grovesy

Done another couple of sessions in the garden, now having lunch, not sure if I will manage more today yet.


----------



## Kaylz

Well made my omelette for tea this morning, got stuff ready for my dinner, phoned my grandad to see if he still had my hand towels in his lobby cupboard (mum refuses to buy new and some we have are wearing so thin they barely dry at all!) spent the afternoon looking at more recipes, searching for leggings, then grandad came down for his shower and we had a good old catch up  now trying to watch the telly while getting very wound up at Bruce as rather than take the hankies across to where he sits likes he's been asked to do on many occasions he still persists to leave them on the window sill and gets up every 2 minutes to blow his nose!!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Took Mrs P to the docs this morning as she was concerned about her eye.  Well, it's not bad news, in fact it was a very positive appointment.  What was really worrying her was that she had a tumour in that eye several years ago & feared it had returned.  But GP says it's an infection.  She examined all her notes & has given her a firm diagnosis of Sjogrens, which has always been suspected but no concrete diagnosis.  The GP also suffers with Sjogrens, which was a help as she knows the exact symptons.  She is going back for an urgent blood test this afternoon.  She was discharged from Rheumatology because they told her it was Fibromyalgia, despite in their notes, the mentioning of dry eyes & mouth (which is a Sjogrens symptom).  The GP is absolutely furious that she was discharged & has re-referred her back to Rheumatology, who deal with Sjogrens.  She has been given antibiotics for the infection.



I have Sjogrens Syndrome Mark so I feel for her and share some of her issues. Unfortunately it’s not curable and the main thing is keeping the symptoms under control. She’ll need good eye drops particularly...I use hyloforte. I suspect I had it before I developed the leukaemia and a very small proportion of people with Sjogrens go on to develop NHL (non Hodgkin Lymphoma).
I was unfortunately one of them! 
It’s hard to diagnose and you’ve been lucky to find a GP who understands it. I had an ultrasound recently and the sonographer had it so had volunteered to get me in quickly. Best wishes to your wife. It’s very hard on the joints too!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm hoping the same.  Do love squeeky cheese.


Apparently they are stocking them from the 18th of this month...I hope so too...then some of that Mexican Chilli sauce for dipping...so it's a dash to Aldi's on Friday then Mark.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Took Mrs P to the docs this morning as she was concerned about her eye.  Well, it's not bad news, in fact it was a very positive appointment.  What was really worrying her was that she had a tumour in that eye several years ago & feared it had returned.  But GP says it's an infection.  She examined all her notes & has given her a firm diagnosis of Sjogrens, which has always been suspected but no concrete diagnosis.  The GP also suffers with Sjogrens, which was a help as she knows the exact symptons.  She is going back for an urgent blood test this afternoon.  She was discharged from Rheumatology because they told her it was Fibromyalgia, despite in their notes, the mentioning of dry eyes & mouth (which is a Sjogrens symptom).  The GP is absolutely furious that she was discharged & has re-referred her back to Rheumatology, who deal with Sjogrens.  She has been given antibiotics for the infection.


Thank goodness she has a pro-active GP Mark...I have no idea what sjogrens is...I'll google it for some information...although it is hard when we're not listened to.. she (and you) must be relieved to finally have a diagnosis & a treatment plan.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I have Sjogrens Syndrome Mark so I feel for her and share some of her issues. Unfortunately it’s not curable and the main thing is keeping the symptoms under control. She’ll need good eye drops particularly...I use hyloforte. I suspect I had it before I developed the leukaemia and a very small proportion of people with Sjogrens go on to develop NHL (non Hodgkin Lymphoma).
> I was unfortunately one of them!
> It’s hard to diagnose and you’ve been lucky to find a GP who understands it. I had an ultrasound recently and the sonographer had it so had volunteered to get me in quickly. Best wishes to your wife. It’s very hard on the joints too!


I've just looked that up Amigo...I've never heard of it before...from what I've read it can take three years to receive a diagnosis?


----------



## Bubbsie

Pottering about in the garden a little today...not too much...tripped on the top step on the landing yesterday evening...huge bump on my forehead...cheek & various aches & pains...possibly will have a black eye...I hope not...won't look good turning up for work with that...will it?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> I have Sjogrens Syndrome Mark so I feel for her and share some of her issues. Unfortunately it’s not curable and the main thing is keeping the symptoms under control. She’ll need good eye drops particularly...I use hyloforte. I suspect I had it before I developed the leukaemia and a very small proportion of people with Sjogrens go on to develop NHL (non Hodgkin Lymphoma).
> I was unfortunately one of them!
> It’s hard to diagnose and you’ve been lucky to find a GP who understands it. I had an ultrasound recently and the sonographer had it so had volunteered to get me in quickly. Best wishes to your wife. It’s very hard on the joints too!


She has been using eye drops for a while, but she doesn't use them as often as she should as they make her vision blurred for quite a while.  Not sure what one it is, but it's very thick.  The real bizarre thing is, that she has always hated the GP she saw & actually reported her a couple of years ago for upsetting remarks she made to her.  Mrs P was very upset after the passing of her dad, & this GP told her she should expect her parents to die at her age!  So when she was assigned this GP yesterday, she wasn't expecting good results.  All of a sudden she is her saviour!  Amazing.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Pottering about in the garden a little today...not too much...tripped on the top step on the landing yesterday evening...huge bump on my forehead...cheek & various aches & pains...possibly will have a black eye...I hope not...won't look good turning up for work with that...will it?



Oh dear, hope you’re ok Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> She has been using eye drops for a while, but she doesn't use them as often as she should as they make her vision blurred for quite a while.  Not sure what one it is, but it's very thick.  The real bizarre thing is, that she has always hated the GP she saw & actually reported her a couple of years ago for upsetting remarks she made to her.  Mrs P was very upset after the passing of her dad, & this GP told her she should expect her parents to die at her age!  So when she was assigned this GP yesterday, she wasn't expecting good results.  All of a sudden she is her saviour!  Amazing.


It is amazing how that can happen Mark...my own GP was an absolute disaster when I first saw him...no blood pressure taken the first time I saw him after two weeks of massive doses of intravenous antibiotics...no health check...I had a five minute appointment with him...then a couple of weeks later...went back...Blood Pressure 210/100...now we get on fine...I'm happy with him...think Mrs P has got to that point now...thank goodness.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Oh dear, hope you’re ok Bubbsie


Yes I'm fine Amigo...aching...bruised.. but fine...relieved I didn't have any of the symptoms that necessitated a visit to A&E...about eighteen months ago I hit my head so hard...had to go to A&E for a CT scan...since I take Warfarin there's always the possibility of a bleed...I am clumsy & wasn't paying attention...think everything is settling back into place now...and seem to have avoided a black eye.


----------



## eggyg

Didn’t get on here yesterday to report. Got home from night away just after 12, would have liked to stay longer as weather was glorious in Windermere but had hospital appointment  at 1.30pm. Visited daughter number 2 and granddaughter number 1 to say bye before our hols tomorrow. Mr Eggy up at 6 this morning.  Never been known since retirement, but wanted garden sorted and it is a lovely morning. I followed half an hour later, had brekkie, showered, wash on and out on line. Will clean the house from top to bottom and finish packing after I have ironed. Will visit daughter number 1 and off spring after school, daughter number three sunning herself in Dubai, I hope, she hasn’t let me know she has arrived yet! Early night as leaving at 3.30am, flight from Manchester at 8am. Won’t be on here for over a week as not taking my IPad and can’t access the forum on my phone. So have a good week everyone and don’t miss me too much!


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> She has been using eye drops for a while, but she doesn't use them as often as she should as they make her vision blurred for quite a while.  Not sure what one it is, but it's very thick.  The real bizarre thing is, that she has always hated the GP she saw & actually reported her a couple of years ago for upsetting remarks she made to her.  Mrs P was very upset after the passing of her dad, & this GP told her she should expect her parents to die at her age!  So when she was assigned this GP yesterday, she wasn't expecting good results.  All of a sudden she is her saviour!  Amazing.



I think Sjogrens is so rare, even a difficult GP with it would take interest in a fellow sufferer.
I have to use eye drops constantly and hyloforte are not greasy. Make sure she doesn’t use eye drops with preservatives.

Diagnosis usually is given after a small biopsy (lip is common). It’s important to make sure it is the auto-immune condition Sjogrens and not just Sicca Syndrome. 

I’ve seen specialists who’ve said I’m a ‘text book case’ but added it’s the least of my troubles. Actually the symptoms are a big trouble!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Didn’t get on here yesterday to report. Got home from night away just after 12, would have liked to stay longer as weather was glorious in Windermere but had hospital appointment  at 1.30pm. Visited daughter number 2 and granddaughter number 1 to say bye before our hols tomorrow. Mr Eggy up at 6 this morning.  Never been known since retirement, but wanted garden sorted and it is a lovely morning. I followed half an hour later, had brekkie, showered, wash on and out on line. Will clean the house from top to bottom and finish packing after I have ironed. Will visit daughter number 1 and off spring after school, daughter number three sunning herself in Dubai, I hope, she hasn’t let me know she has arrived yet! Early night as leaving at 3.30am, flight from Manchester at 8am. Won’t be on here for over a week as not taking my IPad and can’t access the forum on my phone. So have a good week everyone and don’t miss me too much!



Have a lovely time Eggy


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I think Sjogrens is so rare, even a difficult GP with it would take interest in a fellow sufferer.
> I have to use eye drops constantly and hyloforte are not greasy. Make sure she doesn’t use eye drops with preservatives.
> 
> Diagnosis usually is given after a small biopsy (lip is common). It’s important to make sure it is the auto-immune condition Sjogrens and not just Sicca Syndrome.
> 
> I’ve seen specialists who’ve said I’m a ‘text book case’ but added it’s the least of my troubles. Actually the symptoms are a big trouble!


Blimey that must have been a comfort to you Amigo...a text book case...I'm presuming that made your diagnosis timely...how long did it take for them to make it?


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Have a lovely time Eggy


Will do, and hope your mum’s funeral goes as well as can be expected.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey that must have been a comfort to you Amigo...a text book case...I'm presuming that made your diagnosis timely...how long did it take for them to make it?



I’ve never actually sort a definitive diagnosis Bubbsie but all roads led to it being obvious. Two Consultant ophthalmologists, a maxillo-facial surgeon and the haematologist all say I have it but with SS all they can do is treat the symptoms. 
I’m adding a ENT surgeon to the ‘ologist list this week and am at the hospital this afternoon.
Horrid day generally as I’ve got the funeral tomorrow and final visit to mum later.

My GP says to me, ‘but you still manage to smile!’

I think it’s bloody mania setting in!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I’ve never actually sort a definitive diagnosis Bubbsie but all roads led to it being obvious. Two Consultant ophthalmologists, a maxillo-facial surgeon and the haematologist all say I have it but with SS all they can do is treat the symptoms.
> I’m adding a ENT surgeon to the ‘ologist list this week and am at the hospital this afternoon.
> Horrid day generally as I’ve got the funeral tomorrow and final visit to mum later.
> 
> My GP says to me, ‘but you still manage to smile!’
> 
> I think it’s bloody mania setting in!


Sounds horrendous but hopefully it helps to make sense of the diversity of symptoms...it's odd some of the remarks made to try to make the bereaved feel better...often we smile & make an effort in order to make others feel better...after my mothers funeral a friend said to me 'at least is wasn't raining, it's unlucky to have a funeral in the rain'...honestly you couldn't make that up could you...sometimes you just have to nod & smile otherwise there's no telling what we might do.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Well, it's going to be a hot week.
> Last year at this time I was going through 6/7 ice creams per day no wonder my HbA1C as 78
> This year so far just ice cold water although I am buying ice creams for the staff lol
> Crazy or what....
> 
> View attachment 8581





eggyg said:


> Didn’t get on here yesterday to report. Got home from night away just after 12, would have liked to stay longer as weather was glorious in Windermere but had hospital appointment  at 1.30pm. Visited daughter number 2 and granddaughter number 1 to say bye before our hols tomorrow. Mr Eggy up at 6 this morning.  Never been known since retirement, but wanted garden sorted and it is a lovely morning. I followed half an hour later, had brekkie, showered, wash on and out on line. Will clean the house from top to bottom and finish packing after I have ironed. Will visit daughter number 1 and off spring after school, daughter number three sunning herself in Dubai, I hope, she hasn’t let me know she has arrived yet! Early night as leaving at 3.30am, flight from Manchester at 8am. Won’t be on here for over a week as not taking my IPad and can’t access the forum on my phone. So have a good week everyone and don’t miss me too much!


have a lovely time away. I used to scrub the house before holidays. Why? In case burglars come in and see I am a dirty mink? It’s lovely to come back to though lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I’ve never actually sort a definitive diagnosis Bubbsie but all roads led to it being obvious. Two Consultant ophthalmologists, a maxillo-facial surgeon and the haematologist all say I have it but with SS all they can do is treat the symptoms.
> I’m adding a ENT surgeon to the ‘ologist list this week and am at the hospital this afternoon.
> Horrid day generally as I’ve got the funeral tomorrow and final visit to mum later.
> 
> My GP says to me, ‘but you still manage to smile!’
> 
> I think it’s bloody mania setting in!


Another 'ologist' Amigo...now you're just being greedy


----------



## Carolg

Yesterday, went out for lunch, overpriced bowl of rabbit food, but great company. Bought new shredder. Wow it’s powerful, and I will take bets on how long I will take to kill it. My plan is leave it accessible so do it as I go along ha. Bet I don’t. 
Went to Tesco and bought stuff I don’t usually see, so hopefully will use it up.
Sat out in sun room watching birds squabble over feeders


----------



## Bubbsie

Made another one of these beauties yesterday...it included sausages & crispy bacon...so enjoyed it...becoming addicted to low carb Yorkshire Pudding & sausage toad...had some for lunch & the rest for dinner later.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Yesterday, went out for lunch, overpriced bowl of rabbit food, but great company. Bought new shredder. Wow it’s powerful, and I will take bets on how long I will take to kill it. My plan is leave it accessible so do it as I go along ha. Bet I don’t.
> Went to Tesco and bought stuff I don’t usually see, so hopefully will use it up.
> Sat out in sun room watching birds squabble over feeders


I've had my shredder for years Carol...probably because I rarely use it...I wasn't planning to go out but you've just reminded me I need food for the bird feeders...cleaned  them up yesterday...I love watching the birds in the morning.


----------



## grovesy

I am trying to decide what to wether to wash the numerous pots and trays from last few days of gardening(box overflowing) or to do the garden jobs I did not do yesterday.


----------



## Bubbsie

I will be phoning my bank the TSB who have just written to me to tell me they are charging me for refusing payment of some of my direct debits...when I was unable to transfer money into my current account during the ridiculous 'upgrade' on their internet banking site...which supposedly was to last over the weekend but in total went on for just over ten days...I am about to tell them I will be charging them for my time..my .anxiety & their stupidity in sending me this letter in those circumstances...bloody fools.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> have a lovely time away. I used to scrub the house before holidays. Why? In case burglars come in and see I am a dirty mink? It’s lovely to come back to though lol


Exactly Carol, plus there’s nothing nicer than coming home to a tidy house especially when you have a week’s worth of washing and ironing to do! A friend of mine had a key for a neighbours house whilst they went travelling for 6 months. The burglar alarm went off one day so she let herself into the house, drawers were flung open, clothes were strewn everywhere, she couldn’t believe the mess the burglars has left. It turned out the alarm was faulty and they hadn’t been robbed, they had actually left their house like that! How embarrassing!


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> I will be phoning my bank the TSB who have just written to me to tell me they are charging me for refusing payment of some of my direct debits...when I was unable to transfer money into my current account during the ridiculous 'upgrade' on their internet banking site...which supposedly was to last over the weekend but in total went on for just over ten days...I am about to tell them I will be charging them for my time..my .anxiety & their stupidity in sending me this letter in those circumstances...bloody fools.


I thought they were waving fees.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> Didn’t get on here yesterday to report. Got home from night away just after 12, would have liked to stay longer as weather was glorious in Windermere but had hospital appointment  at 1.30pm. Visited daughter number 2 and granddaughter number 1 to say bye before our hols tomorrow. Mr Eggy up at 6 this morning.  Never been known since retirement, but wanted garden sorted and it is a lovely morning. I followed half an hour later, had brekkie, showered, wash on and out on line. Will clean the house from top to bottom and finish packing after I have ironed. Will visit daughter number 1 and off spring after school, daughter number three sunning herself in Dubai, I hope, she hasn’t let me know she has arrived yet! Early night as leaving at 3.30am, flight from Manchester at 8am. Won’t be on here for over a week as not taking my IPad and can’t access the forum on my phone. So have a good week everyone and don’t miss me too much!


Have a nice holiday Eggyg.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> I’ve never actually sort a definitive diagnosis Bubbsie but all roads led to it being obvious. Two Consultant ophthalmologists, a maxillo-facial surgeon and the haematologist all say I have it but with SS all they can do is treat the symptoms.
> I’m adding a ENT surgeon to the ‘ologist list this week and am at the hospital this afternoon.
> Horrid day generally as I’ve got the funeral tomorrow and final visit to mum later.
> 
> My GP says to me, ‘but you still manage to smile!’
> 
> I think it’s bloody mania setting in!


Hope your appointment goes well today.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow, please be as gentle with yourself as you can be.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I thought they were waving fees.


They will be grovesy when I've spoken to them...it hasn't stopped them from sending letters out...there is also the problem that other accounts customers have may have been short of funds since they could not transfer money between the different accounts...so they may have incurred fees with other banks as a result of the TSB fiasco.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I am trying to decide what to wether to wash the numerous pots and trays from last few days of gardening(box overflowing) or to do the garden jobs I did not do yesterday.


I'd do the garden jobs while we still have good weather...you never know how long we're going to keep it.


----------



## Kaylz

Well that's me cooked a chicken breast for lunch, one for the cats to share later (bet Bruce loves carrying a wee bag with chicken in down the road every week! as yet he hasn't had any cats on the street try to follow him lol) par boiled the sprouts for roasting later, created a new account for the new system that isn't allowed to be mentioned on this thread, copied out a few recipes, mum's been on the phone to council as there were letters sent out the other year in all languages that the housing scheme has to tell us to keep the security doors closed at all times as they had been pinning them open well we went out to find one of the eastern Europeans in the block had attached this to the door last night!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well that's me cooked a chicken breast for lunch, one for the cats to share later (bet Bruce loves carrying a wee bag with chicken in down the road every week! as yet he hasn't had any cats on the street try to follow him lol) par boiled the sprouts for roasting later, created a new account for the new system that isn't allowed to be mentioned on this thread, copied out a few recipes, mum's been on the phone to council as there were letters sent out the other year in all languages that the housing scheme has to tell us to keep the security doors closed at all times as they had been pinning them open well we went out to find one of the eastern Europeans in the block had attached this to the door last night!!!View attachment 8608


You can always remove it Kaylz...I would...there's no point in installing a security system if whoever it is  not going to use it!...how annoying.


----------



## grovesy

Well I have done 2 lots of gardening with a coffee break in between. I don't think I will be washing the dirty plant pots and trays today don't think my back can take it.


----------



## Bubbsie

At last my whey protein powder has arrived...was going to make some bread...however likely I'll have to go out to work at some point this afternoon...tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> You can always remove it Kaylz...I would...there's no point in installing a security system if whoever it is  not going to use it!...how annoying.


We've always had security doors the whole 26 years I've been in the house and the whole time my mum has been here (29 years) at least, not removing it as council want it left to see it when they come round xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> We've always had security doors the whole 26 years I've been in the house and the whole time my mum has been here (29 years) at least, not removing it as council want it left to see it when they come round xx


Well you have some photographs in case someone else removes it.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Well you have some photographs in case someone else removes it.


They wont, they are all the same nationality and very clannish so it will still be there lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I will be phoning my bank the TSB who have just written to me to tell me they are charging me for refusing payment of some of my direct debits...when I was unable to transfer money into my current account during the ridiculous 'upgrade' on their internet banking site...which supposedly was to last over the weekend but in total went on for just over ten days...I am about to tell them I will be charging them for my time..my .anxiety & their stupidity in sending me this letter in those circumstances...bloody fools.


Indicative of having to much money and to many bank accounts. Being a poor pensioner I don't have such problems


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Indicative of having to much money and to many bank accounts. Being a poor pensioner I don't have such problems


Oh Lord not POP (poor old pensioner) syndrome again Vince...if you saw my bank accounts...you'd have/organise a whip round for me...honest you would...I'm just a POG... a poor old girl Vincey.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Well I have done 2 lots of gardening with a coffee break in between. I don't think I will be washing the dirty plant pots and trays today don't think my back can take it.


I was hoping to get out there grovesy...now it looks like I might have to go to work...still needs must!


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> I was hoping to get out there grovesy...now it looks like I might have to go to work...still needs must!


That is a shame, nice and sunny here.
 Relented and did some of the pot washing though the box is still full to the top instead of overflowing.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Made another one of these beauties yesterday...it included sausages & crispy bacon...so enjoyed it...becoming addicted to low carb Yorkshire Pudding & sausage toad...had some for lunch & the rest for dinner later.
> 
> View attachment 8604


Hmm.  I am tempted to try this tonight.  I got some sausages out of the freezer to do something with, but this could be a good idea.  The problem I have is I make dinner for two, so the other one (being the wife) has to suffer my concoctions too.  I just hope she likes it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Hmm.  I am tempted to try this tonight.  I got some sausages out of the freezer to do something with, but this could be a good idea.  The problem I have is I make dinner for two, so the other one (being the wife) has to suffer my concoctions too.  I just hope she likes it.


She will...it's not a traditional one Mark but not far off it...anyway it's nice to be able to share a meal...dam...blow the budget open a bottle of wine...or is it a week since you started your own one.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> She will...it's not a traditional one Mark but not far off it...anyway it's nice to be able to share a meal...dam...blow the budget open a bottle of wine...or is it a week since you started your own one.


Our own one is doing nothing.  It should be fermenting by now, but zilch.  But I think I know why.  the kit is 2 years out of date.  The yeast is probably long dead.  We normally have a glass of wine of a Tuesday as it's Holby night, but can't be bothered going out, so will have a G&T instead.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today, I have been swatting too many flies.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Today, I have been swatting too many flies.
> View attachment 8612


One of the down sides to living in the country Mark...and that's only half a fly swat.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> One of the down sides to living in the country Mark...and that's only half a fly swat.


What makes it worse is having  stables behind us.  Horses attract flies & they wander into our house.  That's the flies, not the horses.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> What makes it worse is having  stables behind us.  Horses attract flies & they wander into our house.  That's the flies, not the horses.


I have a brilliant fly swat & the fly papers Mark...so difficult because the weather is so gorgeous obviously I want to leave the garden doors open...sometimes in the height of summer I just daren't


----------



## Bubbsie

Bread proving in the oven...no idea if I will have to go ---- yet...had to do something while waiting...its an odd mixture...no kneading...a wet mixture that you pour into the loaf tin...seems odd to me...another thirty minutes of proving...then I shall find out if it does rise as you'd expect it to.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I have a brilliant fly swat & the fly papers Mark...so difficult because the weather is so gorgeous obviously I want to leave the garden doors open...sometimes in the height of summer I just daren't


Mine were from the pound shop.  5 for a pound.  As you can see.   We have fly paper up too & a solar powered zapper, but that only works at night.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Mine were from the pound shop.  5 for a pound.  As you can see.   We have fly paper up too & a solar powered zapper, but that only works at night.


I had some of those Mark...they are too rigid & break too easily...I got one from our local hardware shop...same shape as yours but it silicone with an extendable handle...great for swatting the little bludgers.


----------



## Bubbsie

Checked the bread @Mark Parrott … it has risen unbelievably well...so no kneading...just forty minutes to prove it seems to good to be true...should be ready in around 25 minutes....fingers crossed...if it's any good I'll post it in the food section.


----------



## Kaylz

Got all in a panic this morning, mum came through asking why I wasn't having a mushroom for tea, I'd forgotten to put them on the shopping list!! Knew my grandad was going up the town so phoned him (still weird saying that! lol) and he saved the day by getting some at Lidl, PHEW! haha, this evening I have finally ordered a pair of leggings and a nice top, hopefully the weather will still be nice when they arrive!! x


----------



## Amigo

Hospital appointment this morning and back to town for a coffee and some last minute things.

Then the intensely emotional experience of me and my brother going to the funeral home to say our final goodbyes to mum before the funeral tomorrow. Beyond painful.

Made dinner and now on with food for tomorrow and sorting glasses and everything else we’ll need to feed about 30 people afterwards. Friends have been great popping by with home made pies and cakes. 

I think I’ll just flop under the duvet when it’s all over and hopefully sleep better than I have been doing 

Apologies for it all being so deep and sad but that’s how things are presently.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Hospital appointment this morning and back to town for a coffee and some last minute things.
> 
> Then the intensely emotional experience of me and my brother going to the funeral home to say our final goodbyes to mum before the funeral tomorrow. Beyond painful.
> 
> Made dinner and now on with food for tomorrow and sorting glasses and everything else we’ll need to feed about 30 people afterwards. Friends have been great popping by with home made pies and cakes.
> 
> I think I’ll just flop under the duvet when it’s all over and hopefully sleep better than I have been doing
> 
> Apologies for it all being so deep and sad but that’s how things are presently.


You have nothing to apologise for, @Amigo.  It's been a very tough time for you.  In the 6 years my wife & I haven been together, I lost my dad and she lost both her step dad, her real dad & her best friend.  I know how painful this all this.  Take care x.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> You have nothing to apologise for, @Amigo.  It's been a very tough time for you.  In the 6 years my wife & I haven been together, I lost my dad and she lost both her step dad, her real dad & her best friend.  I know how painful this all this.  Take care x.



Thanks Mark and like you and your wife, we’ve sadly been to more funerals than weddings


----------



## Mark Parrott

The flies on our fly paper.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> The flies on our fly paper.
> View attachment 8619


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bubbsie

Washing on...about to get ready for a good walk...perfect drying weather...haven't used that tumble dryer for almost five days now...practically a record for me.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> Hospital appointment this morning and back to town for a coffee and some last minute things.
> 
> Then the intensely emotional experience of me and my brother going to the funeral home to say our final goodbyes to mum before the funeral tomorrow. Beyond painful.
> 
> Made dinner and now on with food for tomorrow and sorting glasses and everything else we’ll need to feed about 30 people afterwards. Friends have been great popping by with home made pies and cakes.
> 
> I think I’ll just flop under the duvet when it’s all over and hopefully sleep better than I have been doing
> 
> Apologies for it all being so deep and sad but that’s how things are presently.




Sending you virtual hugs for today, for you and your family.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Hospital appointment this morning and back to town for a coffee and some last minute things.
> 
> Then the intensely emotional experience of me and my brother going to the funeral home to say our final goodbyes to mum before the funeral tomorrow. Beyond painful.
> 
> Made dinner and now on with food for tomorrow and sorting glasses and everything else we’ll need to feed about 30 people afterwards. Friends have been great popping by with home made pies and cakes.
> 
> I think I’ll just flop under the duvet when it’s all over and hopefully sleep better than I have been doing
> 
> Apologies for it all being so deep and sad but that’s how things are presently.


Its a truly difficult day Amigo...lots of raw emotion which is in itself  exhausting...I will be thinking of you & your family today.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Hospital appointment this morning and back to town for a coffee and some last minute things.
> 
> Then the intensely emotional experience of me and my brother going to the funeral home to say our final goodbyes to mum before the funeral tomorrow. Beyond painful.
> 
> Made dinner and now on with food for tomorrow and sorting glasses and everything else we’ll need to feed about 30 people afterwards. Friends have been great popping by with home made pies and cakes.
> 
> I think I’ll just flop under the duvet when it’s all over and hopefully sleep better than I have been doing
> 
> Apologies for it all being so deep and sad but that’s how things are presently.


No apologies needed. Take care of yourself


----------



## Carolg

Bought a big bag of red gala apples yesterday in Lidl. Don’t know why as I sound like a horse munching and they usually fester in fruit bowl. (And I don’t usua like red apples) Just had one, yum yum


----------



## Bubbsie

Fabulous walk with Harry...despite the weather...cold & windy...enjoyed it just what I needed.


----------



## grovesy

Weather not great but spent the morning in the greenhouse potting up seedlings. Done one session on the exercise bike. I am now resting before getting changed to go out for lunch.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spicy meatballs for dinner this evening...meat seasoned up with heavy amounts of chilli & garlic...must hang out the washing...then a quick walk to the shops for some drinks...busy day so far.


----------



## Kaylz

Got the mince and mushrooms for tea done this morning, had a tidy up of my room, really must look into getting something to store my clothes in rather than having them in a carrier bag, hold all, a few drawers and sitting on top of the dressing table! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Dinner is on...meatballs simmering...the smell is making me hungry & only had lunch about an hour & a half ago..


----------



## Heath o

Not done much up to now,put an ottoman bed up in kids bedroom,gonna take dogs for walk soon then hopefully of to gym to burn off last night's kebab,didn't go to gym as I'm there in morning so took one of dogs 6 mile round reservoir and hartshead pike


----------



## Mark Parrott

Went to the cinema this morning to see Avengers: Infinity War.  Our leccy was off today due to maintenance, so though may as well go out.  Had a Chicago Stack burger from McDonalds.  I had no breakfast, so that allowed for this.  Electric went off before I had a chance to make breakfast.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Went to the cinema this morning to see Avengers: Infinity War.  Our leccy was off today due to maintenance, so though may as well go out.  Had a Chicago Stack burger from McDonalds.  I had no breakfast, so that allowed for this.  Electric went off before I had a chance to make breakfast.


Are you sure Markyp...did it go off before you could cook make breakfast.


----------



## Bubbsie

Walked to the shops...next a spot of gardening...determined to increase my activity for the next review.


----------



## Carolg

Really lovely day here, went to b&q and bought plants. Didn’t realise there were cabbages had at least 8 in each pot, & six pots in the tray. All planted now. Only got back of garden to hoe weeds out of chippy stones. And put nets over straws and gooseberry bush. Going to ask grandson if he wants to earn driving lesson money by power washing my slabs bought two lovely acers for front garden pots but on reflection, they would be someone’s gift. That happened before , 2 pots of hydrangeas went walk about... Mother’s Day gift for someone


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Are you sure Markyp...did it go off before you could cook make breakfast.


I made a low carb muffin in the microwave, but by the time it had cooled enough to slice & toast, leccy had gone off.


----------



## Carolg

Hard work today. All except back bit and slabs tidy. Just spent 5 mins in shower trying to scrub muck off upper arm, only to realise(minus specs) that it’s a black bruise


----------



## Kaylz

Got the shopping lists written, not that's there's much on grandads one, he's going to the other town for a loaf of bread and a dozen eggs!! Bit more on Bruce's list, sorted breakfast for tomorrow, got changed as was sticky with this heat, put your shades on peeps I'm in my new neon t-shirt and I love it!! haha xx


----------



## Amigo

Mum’s funeral today and quite a cool day here. A beautiful, personal service and a lovely get together afterwards of about 30 close family and friends sharing memories, tears, lots of laughs and really nice food.
A really good turn out at the crematorium too which is always gratifying to see.


----------



## Northerner

Amigo said:


> Mum’s funeral today and quite a cool day here. A beautiful, personal service and a lovely get together afterwards of about 30 close family and friends sharing memories, tears, lots of laughs and really nice food.
> A really good turn out at the crematorium too which is always gratifying to see.


I'm glad to hear she got a good send off @Amigo {{{HUGS}}} Sounds a lot like my own Mum's funeral, which was a great help to me


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Not done much up to now,put an ottoman bed up in kids bedroom,gonna take dogs for walk soon then hopefully of to gym to burn off last night's kebab,didn't go to gym as I'm there in morning so took one of dogs 6 mile round reservoir and hartshead pike


Haven't done much Heath...if you put up that ottoman from flat pack...you're a legend...that's my bete noire flat pack furniture...you deserve a medal.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Got the shopping lists written, not that's there's much on grandads one, he's going to the other town for a loaf of bread and a dozen eggs!! Bit more on Bruce's list, sorted breakfast for tomorrow, got changed as was sticky with this heat, put your shades on peeps I'm in my new neon t-shirt and I love it!! haha xx


Dazzled just by the mention of that Tee Shirt Kaylz...blinking as I'm typing.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Dazzled just by the mention of that Tee Shirt Kaylz...blinking as I'm typing.


It's pretty but very bright! Its a great fit though which I don't have much of so will be keeping it for 'good' occasions! haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

I need to get ready...must buy a birthday present for a family member who's coming over this afternoon...so off to Marks & Spencers...she loves scented candles so will grab her one there...hope it's quiet in M & S...I have a feeling I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Went to the cinema this morning to see Avengers: Infinity War.  Our leccy was off today due to maintenance, so though may as well go out.  Had a Chicago Stack burger from McDonalds.  I had no breakfast, so that allowed for this.  Electric went off before I had a chance to make breakfast.


Markyp be honest...did you eat the bun too?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> It's pretty but very bright! Its a great fit though which I don't have much of so will be keeping it for 'good' occasions! haha xx


So we'd be able to spot you in a crowd then Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> So we'd be able to spot you in a crowd then Kaylz?


Certainly would!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Mum’s funeral today and quite a cool day here. A beautiful, personal service and a lovely get together afterwards of about 30 close family and friends sharing memories, tears, lots of laughs and really nice food.
> A really good turn out at the crematorium too which is always gratifying to see.


It's comforting to see so many attend the service...so important to know how much she was appreciated by so many Amigo.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Mum’s funeral today and quite a cool day here. A beautiful, personal service and a lovely get together afterwards of about 30 close family and friends sharing memories, tears, lots of laughs and really nice food.
> A really good turn out at the crematorium too which is always gratifying to see.


Glad it went well Amigo.lovely to share memories. They are the things that keep people with us when they physically are gone. Look after yourself


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Glad it went well Amigo.lovely to share memories. They are the things that keep people with us when they physically are gone. Look after yourself


A beautiful sentiment Carol...so true.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> It's comforting to see so many attend the service...so important to know how much she was appreciated by so many Amigo.



It certainly was Bubbsie. I’m quite relieved the 60 at the service didn’t all come back though! It was wonderful to see old friends, even people I didn’t expect to make it.
I’ve managed some much needed sleep x


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> It certainly was Bubbsie. I’m quite relieved the 60 at the service didn’t all come back though! It was wonderful to see old friends, even people I didn’t expect to make it.
> I’ve managed some much needed sleep x


Sleep is essential Amigo...thank goodness you got some...extraordinary to see how we run on just adrenalin when we have to...it is comforting to see how much our  loved ones were appreciated & not just by us...it's so positive to be able to talk about them otherwise it's like shutting them in a cupboard & pretending they didn't exist...hopefully you can step back a little now...look after yourself & your family...

xx


----------



## Bubbsie

About to brave the vagaries of Marks & Spencers on a Friday morning...fingers crossed I miss the crowds...if I'd thought of it before I could have done this online.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Markyp be honest...did you eat the bun too?


Yes I did as I was bloody starving!  At 35g carb for the entire burger, 'spose that's not too bad.  Still managed less than 50g carb for the whole day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes I did as I was bloody starving!  At 35g carb for the entire burger, 'spose that's not too bad.  Still managed less than 50g carb for the whole day.


That's not as bad as I thought Mark...I don't blame you...I would have done exactly the same...is 50g your limit for the day...I try to aim for that or less too.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Haven't done much Heath...if you put up that ottoman from flat pack...you're a legend...that's my bete noire flat pack furniture...you deserve a medal.


Wish the Mrs would think the same Bubbsie,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Wish the Mrs would think the same Bubbsie,lol


Don't tell her I said so...why not pass her the screwdriver?


----------



## Bubbsie

Yessssssssssssssssssssss...back from shopping in a trice...got exactly what I needed...no queues...just the way I like to shop.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> That's not as bad as I thought Mark...I don't blame you...I would have done exactly the same...is 50g your limit for the day...I try to aim for that or less too.


50 - 60g is my aim, but it's only guesswork most of the time for me.  I'm trying to cut back a tiny bit more to see if I can lose the weight i've gained.  OK, so today is carb thursday, but I'm eating minimal carbs for brekky & lunch to make up for tonight.  Brekky & lunch add up to 10g carb today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

As you may know, wifey went to GP on Monday for her eye infection & the GP was going to refer her to a Sjogren's specialist.  Well, yesterday she has already received a letter with her appointment booked!  That's got to be the quickest referral we've ever had!  GP didn't even wait for the results of the blood test.  Unfortunately it was July 2nd & we are still on holiday in Crete, so had to change it to the next available one which isn't until August, but that will do.  And she ain't leaving the hospital until she gets proper answers this time.  No more fobbing off.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Hospital appointment this morning and back to town for a coffee and some last minute things.
> 
> Then the intensely emotional experience of me and my brother going to the funeral home to say our final goodbyes to mum before the funeral tomorrow. Beyond painful.
> 
> Made dinner and now on with food for tomorrow and sorting glasses and everything else we’ll need to feed about 30 people afterwards. Friends have been great popping by with home made pies and cakes.
> 
> I think I’ll just flop under the duvet when it’s all over and hopefully sleep better than I have been doing
> 
> Apologies for it all being so deep and sad but that’s how things are presently.


Being Sad Amigo is absolutely nothing to apologise for. It is very stressful and emotionally draining time.  It shows you are human.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Mum’s funeral today and quite a cool day here. A beautiful, personal service and a lovely get together afterwards of about 30 close family and friends sharing memories, tears, lots of laughs and really nice food.
> A really good turn out at the crematorium too which is always gratifying to see.


Laughter is the best medicine at times like this and fond memories. Glad for you and your Family there was a good turnout.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> 50 - 60g is my aim, but it's only guesswork most of the time for me.  I'm trying to cut back a tiny bit more to see if I can lose the weight i've gained.  OK, so today is carb thursday, but I'm eating minimal carbs for brekky & lunch to make up for tonight.  Brekky & lunch add up to 10g carb today.


Markyppppppp...its good to break out of low carb occasionally...however we need to mind those calories too...sometimes we forget in the quest for low carb foodstuffs the full fat (good fat) can be calorific...low carb trifle with mounds of good full fat cream...just saying Mark...just saying


----------



## Bubbsie

Having chastised poor old @Mark Parrott (see above) ...finished preparations for Brunch with the birthday girl...low carb pancakes made...strawberries hulled & sliced...macerating in the fridge...the extra thick cream needs nothing doing to it...we shall have that out in the garden with some good coffee...looking forward to it...and of course the company


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Don't tell her I said so...why not pass her the screwdriver?


She buggered off out for her meds,but she not bad at flat packs,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Had a great afternoon tea out in the garden...home made low carb pancakes with strawberries & extra thick cream...a good tidy up...bread made & in the oven...waiting for that to cook then its feet up for the rest of the evening...shattered.


----------



## Kaylz

Got tomorrows shopping list written, Saturdays nearly finished, even done half of Mondays! lol, made a tasty ham, mushroom and smoked paprika omelette for tea, thinking about getting some hot chilli powder to try in it, did dishes, chilled with a coffee, sorted tomorrows breakfast, more dishes, put my goodies that Bruce got away (not much just 2 packs of biscuits that I bought and he bought a bar of Lindt 90% for me, like I don't have enough chocolate in!! ) now watching Paul O'Grady xx


----------



## Heath o

Went to gym this morning 157 mins came home did the girly chores then school run cooked the teas then out with dogs for 7 mile,6 mile with 1 1 mile with other


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Markyppppppp...its good to break out of low carb occasionally...however we need to mind those calories too...sometimes we forget in the quest for low carb foodstuffs the full fat (good fat) can be calorific...low carb trifle with mounds of good full fat cream...just saying Mark...just saying


It's a balancing act.  Lowering carbs means increasing good fats, but too much good fats will still cause weight gain.  What isn't burnt off is stored.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It's a balancing act.  Lowering carbs means increasing good fats, but too much good fats will still cause weight gain.  What isn't burnt off is stored.


Hopefully now the weather is better you'll be able to get out more...I'm not doing half as much activity as I was...hoping to remedy that now the weather is turning (for the better)...fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Went to gym this morning 157 mins came home did the girly chores then school run cooked the teas then out with dogs for 7 mile,6 mile with 1 1 mile with other


Blimey only just seen this Heath...exhausted reading it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Breakfast done with my low carb bread (knocked it up last night)...tweaked the recipe...a much better result...coffee done...off out into the garden to enjoy it.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey only just seen this Heath...exhausted reading it.


3 times in 4 days done that Bubbsie the walk is a workout itself can see jodrell bank from up there on clear day that's 21 mile away


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> 3 times in 4 days done that Bubbsie the walk is a workout itself can see jodrell bank from up there on clear day that's 21 mile away


I have been neglecting my walking recently Heath...usually did between 3-4 miles a day...now down to around 1.5...making an effort to get back to that level...I also used the exercise bike twice daily...that's dusty now...starting back on that today...not as if I have to do anything while I'm on it except pedal...and I can watch some rubbish TV while I'm exercising.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I have been neglecting my walking recently Heath...usually did between 3-4 miles a day...now down to around 1.5...making an effort to get back to that level...I also used the exercise bike twice daily...that's dusty now...starting back on that today...not as if I have to do anything while I'm on it except pedal...and I can watch some rubbish TV while I'm exercising.


Having a dogs definitely helps in getting active so get out there countryside helps a lot 2 love being out in nature,I love the exercise bikes at gym,  but they to expensive need to find a cheap one for home,x


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Having a dogs definitely helps in getting active so get out there countryside helps a lot 2 love being out in nature,I love the exercise bikes at gym,  but they to expensive need to find a cheap one for home,x


I walk Harry as much as I can...he doesn't fare well in the sun heath...he's a bulldog...very fit & active for a bulldog but the sun defeats him...I got a great exercise bike for home...it part folds up...very sturdy (has to be for me to sit on it)...I have used it regularly...until the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I walk Harry as much as I can...he doesn't fare well in the sun heath...he's a bulldog...very fit & active for a bulldog but the sun defeats him...I got a great exercise bike for home...it part folds up...very sturdy (has to be for me to sit on it)...I have used it regularly...until the last couple of weeks.


I don't take ours out when it's sunny have to wait till it cools down, I'd love my own exercise bike there was cheap one in charity shop couple weeks ago £20 but got sold before the money tree got bigger,you should invest in one with wheels and get out there for a ride


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I don't take ours out when it's sunny have to wait till it cools down, I'd love my own exercise bike there was cheap one in charity shop couple weeks ago £20 but got sold before the money tree got bigger,you should invest in one with wheels and get out there for a ride


No...no cycling on the roads around here Heath...although the estate agents would describe it as 'A Georgian Market Town'...the traffic that comes through it is amazing...amazingly bad.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> No...no cycling on the roads around here Heath...although the estate agents would describe it as 'A Georgian Market Town'...the traffic that comes through it is amazing...amazingly bad.


Sounds nice there,thought it was posh by your post yesterday,afternoon tea in the garden,a saying reserved for posh folk who live in statley homes,:-o


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Sounds nice there,thought it was posh by your post yesterday,afternoon tea in the garden,a saying reserved for posh folk who live in statley homes,:-o


Heath nothing posh about where I live...made me laugh...and we had coffee in the garden...although I did get the Wedgwood best cups & plates out...my poor little cottage is still very much a work in progress...even though we've been here for almost five years.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Heath nothing posh about where I live...made me laugh...and we had coffee in the garden...although I did get the Wedgwood best cups & plates out...my poor little cottage is still very much a work in progress...even though we've been here for almost five years.


Wedgwood cottages and victorian,and that's not posh,don't go to place like that for my hols, only joking Bubbsie does sound really nice where you are, get on them country lanes on a bike,can't be as bad as here you have to keep ducking while on a bike here in case somebody throws something out of car window,lol


----------



## Kaylz

Well looks like a little 'chat' with the neighbours may be needed, the council posted a letter through the whole blocks letterboxes, took down the sign 'they' had taped to the security door and put up a notice saying that the security doors should be LOCKED at all times and NOT pinned open, well the upstairs neighbour cornered my poor old grandad on his way up the stairs asking why he had a problem with the doors being pinned open! (it's nothing to do with him anyway as he doesn't live here) I am absolutely raging but it's mum who'll have to deal with it so have to wait on her getting home xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Well looks like a little 'chat' with the neighbours may be needed, the council posted a letter through the whole blocks letterboxes, took down the sign 'they' had taped to the security door and put up a notice saying that the security doors should be LOCKED at all times and NOT pinned open, well the upstairs neighbour cornered my poor old grandad on his way up the stairs asking why he had a problem with the doors being pinned open! (it's nothing to do with him anyway as he doesn't live here) I am absolutely raging but it's mum who'll have to deal with it so have to wait on her getting home xx


Sorry to hear that kaylz these people don't seem to care about anyone else,and don't seem to care how intimidating they are if there are a group of people hanging about,just tell your mum to be carefull if she going to confront rhem,xx


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Sorry to hear that kaylz these people don't seem to care about anyone else,and don't seem to care how intimidating they are if there are a group of people hanging about,just tell your mum to be carefull if she going to confront rhem,xx


It winds me right up, he turns 86 in October, absolutely no need for it, the council put the letters out but yes it was us that complained not him! if they have a problem they should come to us not corner him, mum can handle herself very well but would just be a quiet word from us, if they want to carry on and make a fuss we will just have to go the council again, no skin off our noses lol xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> It winds me right up, he turns 86 in October, absolutely no need for it, the council put the letters out but yes it was us that complained not him! if they have a problem they should come to us not corner him, mum can handle herself very well but would just be a quiet word from us, if they want to carry on and make a fuss we will just have to go the council again, no skin off our noses lol xx


All them that pick on the old folk are cowards,don't think they were told to respect there elders when they were young,xx


----------



## Grannylorraine

Kaylz said:


> It winds me right up, he turns 86 in October, absolutely no need for it, the council put the letters out but yes it was us that complained not him! if they have a problem they should come to us not corner him, mum can handle herself very well but would just be a quiet word from us, if they want to carry on and make a fuss we will just have to go the council again, no skin off our noses lol xx


That is probably because he is an old man they thought they would intimidate him, so not nice people all round.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> No...no cycling on the roads around here Heath...although the estate agents would describe it as 'A Georgian Market Town'...the traffic that comes through it is amazing...amazingly bad.


The roads are so narrow in your 'Georgian Market Town' & people do drive like maniacs along them, I certainly wouldn't feel safe on a bike.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> The roads are so narrow in your 'Georgian Market Town' & people do drive like maniacs along them, I certainly wouldn't feel safe on a bike.


Quoted the estates agents bumpf Mark..because.that's how they describe it..that's how it was when I first viewed the house....now...building new houses everywhere...yes the roads are narrow at some points but they drive so selfishly along one of the main streets...no road courtesy at all...Londoners drive more sensibly.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well looks like a little 'chat' with the neighbours may be needed, the council posted a letter through the whole blocks letterboxes, took down the sign 'they' had taped to the security door and put up a notice saying that the security doors should be LOCKED at all times and NOT pinned open, well the upstairs neighbour cornered my poor old grandad on his way up the stairs asking why he had a problem with the doors being pinned open! (it's nothing to do with him anyway as he doesn't live here) I am absolutely raging but it's mum who'll have to deal with it so have to wait on her getting home xx


Really Kaylz…|I'd report that to the local police...your grandad can report it...he doesn't have to have any action taken on it...but it would be documented just in case anything else happened...there would be a record of it...well that's the system here...hopefully it's the same in Scotland...what an absolute shit for cornering your grandad...how brave of them...have a word with your mother & get the incident recorded.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Really Kaylz…|I'd report that to the local police...your grandad can report it...he doesn't have to have any action taken on it...but it would be documented just in case anything else happened...there would be a record of it...well that's the system here...hopefully it's the same in Scotland...what an absolute shit for cornering your grandad...how brave of them...have a word with your mother & get the incident recorded.


He doesn't want anything done, he doesn't like conflict, nothing I can do xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> It winds me right up, he turns 86 in October, absolutely no need for it, the council put the letters out but yes it was us that complained not him! if they have a problem they should come to us not corner him, mum can handle herself very well but would just be a quiet word from us, if they want to carry on and make a fuss we will just have to go the council again, no skin off our noses lol xx


I wouldn't go to them directly Kaylz...report it to the local police...any attempt to intimidate...bully or harass people is an offence...covered by the Public Order Act...have it recorded & possibly the safer neighbourhood team ( or equivalent) at your local police station can have a word with these people and point out the error of their ways...they may also be in breach of their tenancies...the local council can take action...honestly taking out their frustrations on your grandad...bullies.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> He doesn't want anything done, he doesn't like conflict, nothing I can do xx


He doesn't have to have anything done...he can tell them he simply wants it recorded...then it will be noted on the system...just in case any future incidents occur.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I wouldn't go to them directly Kaylz...report it to the local police...any attempt to intimidate...bully or harass people is an offence...covered by the Public Order Act...have it recorded & possibly the safer neighbourhood team ( or equivalent) at your local police station can have a word with these people and point out the error of their ways...they may also be in breach of their tenancies...the local council can take action...honestly taking out their frustrations on your grandad...bullies.


As I mentioned he doesn't want anything done, they breach their tenancy agreement all the time, not supposed to clutter the closey as they are fire exits etc yet there are 2 buggies (soon to be 3) and a load of bikes at the bottom of the stairs, council don't do anything and its not up to me to get it sorted xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> He doesn't have to have anything done...he can tell them he simply wants it recorded...then it will be noted on the system...just in case any future incidents occur.


He doesn't want to, he's a strong minded person so nothing or anyone will change his mind, he just likes keeping the peace, entitled to act how he likes on it even if nobody agrees with that xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> He doesn't want to, he's a strong minded person so nothing or anyone will change his mind, he just likes keeping the peace, entitled to act how he likes on it even if nobody agrees with that xx



I can understand your grandad not wanting to escalate things to be honest. People on here are just incensed that they collared him about it but hopefully they weren’t actually threatening. The truth is, the Council seem to have little interest in keeping these tenants in your block under control anyway and there’s times it’s hard to fight back against complacency and an obvious political correctness the Council seems to have towards this ethnic group.
As you made the initial complaint, I’d certainly set on record with the Council however the response your family received. I think the key issue is having this documented in case there’s further problems. Obviously the Council won’t tackle them about it but I’m glad they did enforce the locked door rule to avoid security issues.

You need to move somewhere more peaceful Kaylz!


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> The roads are so narrow in your 'Georgian Market Town' & people do drive like maniacs along them, I certainly wouldn't feel safe on a bike.


All boy racers I take it mark,the ones that think they the world's best drivers,lol


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Quoted the estates agents bumpf Mark..because.that's how they describe it..that's how it was when I first viewed the house....now...building new houses everywhere...yes the roads are narrow at some points but they drive so selfishly along one of the main streets...no road courtesy at all...Londoners drive more sensibly.


They always spoil the countryside Bubbsie,with new buildings should just build full town somewhere else,and leave everything as it is


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I can understand your grandad not wanting to escalate things to be honest. People on here are just incensed that they collared him about it but hopefully they weren’t actually threatening. The truth is, the Council seem to have little interest in keeping these tenants in your block under control anyway and there’s times it’s hard to fight back against complacency and an obvious political correctness the Council seems to have towards this ethnic group.
> As you made the initial complaint, I’d certainly set on record with the Council however the response your family received. I think the key issue is having this documented in case there’s further problems. Obviously the Council won’t tackle them about it but I’m glad they did enforce the locked door rule to avoid security issues.
> 
> You need to move somewhere more peaceful Kaylz!


He doesn't even want us to tell the council so it will be left at that, mum's not even going to have a word with her upstairs 

It was fine here before they filled the place up with that lot but now they are all clannish and have something against the dozen or so Scots  that live here out of 100 and odd houses xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> He doesn't even want us to tell the council so it will be left at that, mum's not even going to have a word with her upstairs
> 
> It was fine here before they filled the place up with that lot but now they are all clannish and have something against the dozen or so Scots  that live here out of 100 and odd houses xx



Not a situation I envy you for Kaylz


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> They always spoil the countryside Bubbsie,with new buildings should just build full town somewhere else,and leave everything as it is


Absolutely right Heath...they are spoiling it...apart from that they don't seem to have added anymore infrastructure...no new doctors surgery...additional schools...they seem to be building on any piece of spare land...lots of the locals have complained...petitions have been signed...so far it doesn't seem to have had much effect.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Absolutely right Heath...they are spoiling it...apart from that they don't seem to have added anymore infrastructure...no new doctors surgery...additional schools...they seem to be building on any piece of spare land...lots of the locals have complained...petitions have been signed...so far it doesn't seem to have had much effect.


Things like that Bubbsie are out of order eventually there be no countryside they just don't care what will happen to the countryside and wildlife as long as they make the money


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> He doesn't even want us to tell the council so it will be left at that, mum's not even going to have a word with her upstairs
> 
> It was fine here before they filled the place up with that lot but now they are all clannish and have something against the dozen or so Scots  that live here out of 100 and odd houses xx


Well of course it has to be his decision Kaylz...but your home is supposed to be where you feel safe...how shameful that they get away with it because people are fearful of doing the right thing...I understand your mother not wanting to confront them that seems sensible...but you do need to keep reporting any further incidents Kaylz...at least to the local authority.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Things like that Bubbsie are out of order eventually there be no countryside they just don't care what will happen to the countryside and wildlife as long as they make the money


Thankfully our street cannot be built on & much of the new development is further up on the outskirts...but it does change the essential character of the place...although having said that I wouldn't want to go back to living permanently in London.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Thankfully our street cannot be built on & much of the new development is further up on the outskirts...but it does change the essential character of the place...although having said that I wouldn't want to go back to living permanently in London.


Don't blame you I wouldn't like to live in London either, used to have londoner next to us and she was so loud and high pitched her voice used to go through me she definitely liked to be heard,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Don't blame you I wouldn't like to live in London either, used to have londoner next to us and she was so loud and high pitched her voice used to go through me she definitely liked to be heard,lol


Hoi I'm a Londoner  born & bred there...I loved it until a few years ago then decided I needed to get out...missed it so much at first...now wouldn't want to go back there to live...although I still do a fair amount of work there.


----------



## Carolg

Visit from my friend whose husband built up my cushion store and finished digging out a dead rosemary shrub which had defeated me. Grandson visited, ate out of house and home and agreed to do my power washing on Wednesday. Did the corner and chairs myself, then scrubbed in the shower, almost needed the power washer to get muck off. Now sunning in sun room in pj,s waiting for my tea...salad, tuna and a half a  baked tatie.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Hoi I'm a Londoner  born & bred there...I loved it until a few years ago then decided I needed to get out...missed it so much at first...now wouldn't want to go back there to live...although I still do a fair amount of work there.


I bet your not mega loud with high pitched voice tho,trust me put my foot in it,lol


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> He doesn't even want us to tell the council so it will be left at that, mum's not even going to have a word with her upstairs
> 
> It was fine here before they filled the place up with that lot but now they are all clannish and have something against the dozen or so Scots  that live here out of 100 and odd houses xx


Do you want borrow my 2 German Shepherds they will clear the place for you,will never come back,lol,xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I


Heath o said:


> All boy racers I take it mark,the ones that think they the world's best drivers,lol


I used to live where Bubbsie lives & know the area well.  Now I'm in the Fens & things are even worse here.  There are a lot of long straight roads that people think look safe, but they take stupid chances by driving like maniacs.  Quite a few end up in the rivers & drains.  3 have died this year on our road.


----------



## Kaylz

Heath o said:


> Do you want borrow my 2 German Shepherds they will clear the place for you,will never come back,lol,xx


Aye please, tonight if possible as that's them just lit the bbq in the back green so looks like I wont get peace when I go to my bed xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> Aye please, tonight if possible as that's them just lit the bbq in the back green so looks like I wont get peace when I go to my bed xx


If there is fairness they will get food poisioning


----------



## Kaylz

Well they have come from surrounding blocks now as well so I'm really not going to get any peace tonight (my bedroom is right at the back green ) xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> Well looks like a little 'chat' with the neighbours may be needed, the council posted a letter through the whole blocks letterboxes, took down the sign 'they' had taped to the security door and put up a notice saying that the security doors should be LOCKED at all times and NOT pinned open, well the upstairs neighbour cornered my poor old grandad on his way up the stairs asking why he had a problem with the doors being pinned open! (it's nothing to do with him anyway as he doesn't live here) I am absolutely raging but it's mum who'll have to deal with it so have to wait on her getting home xx


This is terrible that your Grandad had to be subjected to this.
This is the type of behaviour that fuelled the Brexit Vote and Political Correctness has just gone completely over the top.
Bullies and cowards and weak and ineffectual council and police "officials".
It is so wrong on so many fronts but I cannot see it being addressed under the current pc mindset.
They are breaking the rules, no consideration for neighbours and it should and needs to be addressed rigourously.
I also understand your Gradads reluctance to report it but how else can it be stopped.
Sorry K you are having to put up with this and no apparent support from the people who should be supporting you.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Off to the auction this morning.  Good way of avoiding the royal wedding.  Think I'll bid on this pimped up Chrysler.  Estimated at £20,000 to £40,000


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Off to the auction this morning.  Good way of avoiding the royal wedding.  Think I'll bid on this pimped up Chrysler.  Estimated at £20,000 to £40,000
> View attachment 8725


Oh why not Markyp...after all it's a snip at 20 to 40 grand.


----------



## Bubbsie

Making low carb bran rolls...fingers crossed they work.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well they have come from surrounding blocks now as well so I'm really not going to get any peace tonight (my bedroom is right at the back green ) xx


Kaylz unless you & the other neighbours who are being disturbed report these incidents nothing is likely to change...I can understand your reluctance to a degree...but you really have to make a decision on this if it is so disruptive.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well they have come from surrounding blocks now as well so I'm really not going to get any peace tonight (my bedroom is right at the back green ) xx


Kaylz take some photographs...send them to your local council...the council have an obligation to maintain confidentiality in these matters...speak to those neighbours who will support you...otherwise nothing is likely to change.


----------



## Kaylz

There are no other neighbours that get disturbed in this corner of the scheme, there's nothing I can do, it's all down to my mum to do something as it's her name that's down for the flat not mine, if she doesn't want to do anything about it there's nothing I or anyone else can do to change her mind, it's completely up to her unfortunately xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Back from the auction empty handed.  Some other idiot outbidded me on everything I wanted.  At least I left with my wallet intact I suppose.  And avoided the royal wedding.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Trying to tidy up.  Got washing to put away but nowhere to put it.  All wardrobes & drawers are full up, & there is nothing I want to chuck out.  Conservatory is full of stuff I need to do a boot sale with & wanted to make it an art room, but can't do that at the moment.  And keep finding boxes of random stuff that has no home.  Things like old chargers (that might come in useful), the end from a vacuum cleaner we no longer have (but it might fit another one), Dowe Egberts jars (coz you never know when you might need a jar) the odd Christmas bauble & key rings.  Oh, & some napkin rings, but we don't own any napkins.


----------



## Carolg

Lazy day. Visited family then friend, sat out in sun, collected new sun specs...not supposed to be ready till Wednesday so big surprise. Just made keto pesto chicken and green beans without olives. Lazy night looming. Nice way to finish a busy but productive holiday week


----------



## Carolg

...and not even a peek at royal wedding...


----------



## HOBIE

TV day ! Wedding & FA cup


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Trying to tidy up.  Got washing to put away but nowhere to put it.  All wardrobes & drawers are full up, & there is nothing I want to chuck out.  Conservatory is full of stuff I need to do a boot sale with & wanted to make it an art room, but can't do that at the moment.  And keep finding boxes of random stuff that has no home.  Things like old chargers (that might come in useful), the end from a vacuum cleaner we no longer have (but it might fit another one), Dowe Egberts jars (coz you never know when you might need a jar) the odd Christmas bauble & key rings.  Oh, & some napkin rings, but we don't own any napkins.


I am a bit of a hoarder but have cleared my clutter this week.


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> There are no other neighbours that get disturbed in this corner of the scheme, there's nothing I can do, it's all down to my mum to do something as it's her name that's down for the flat not mine, if she doesn't want to do anything about it there's nothing I or anyone else can do to change her mind, it's completely up to her unfortunately xx



No chance of asking the Council for a move Kaylz? I suppose you want to stay near grandad.

Trouble is, with these neighbours not having gardens, they are going to do b-b-q’s on the green. Not right having kids running about till 11pm though. Just a shame your bedroom overlooks it.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Made sugar flowers at a very relaxing class.  Don't have a very good photo. Managed to miss the wedding except seeing a picture of the cake which wasnt what I expected.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> No chance of asking the Council for a move Kaylz? I suppose you want to stay near grandad.
> 
> Trouble is, with these neighbours not having gardens, they are going to do b-b-q’s on the green. Not right having kids running about till 11pm though. Just a shame your bedroom overlooks it.


Mum doesn't want a move she's been here nearly 30 years so no point in feeling like she's being forced out, then they win don't they? xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Mum doesn't want a move she's been here nearly 30 years so no point in feeling like she's being forced out, then they win don't they? xx



They probably don’t see this as a battle Kaylz because they are living their lives in the kind of way they see as acceptable (even if it isn’t). The authorities are not interested in tackling them and clearly they’re not going anywhere. Given that situation, the decision has to be made by your mum whether to live in that environment or move elsewhere. From what you’ve said the whole area seems to have been populated with large numbers of East Europeans and it’s no longer the place she moved into. 
Do you have a good relationship with any of them? Is it possible to reason with any of them or just a total gulf between you? Not a nice situation to be in and I think you know complaints against them would only fuel problems which is very frustrating.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> ...and not even a peek at royal wedding...


I tried not to look Carol...unfortunately I weakened.


----------



## Bubbsie

[


Grannylorraine said:


> Made sugar flowers at a very relaxing class.  Don't have a very good photo. Managed to miss the wedding except seeing a picture of the cake which wasnt what I expected.  View attachment 8730View attachment 8731


Beautiful Lorraine...well done...you have very deft fingers.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Trying to tidy up.  Got washing to put away but nowhere to put it.  All wardrobes & drawers are full up, & there is nothing I want to chuck out.  Conservatory is full of stuff I need to do a boot sale with & wanted to make it an art room, but can't do that at the moment.  And keep finding boxes of random stuff that has no home.  Things like old chargers (that might come in useful), the end from a vacuum cleaner we no longer have (but it might fit another one), Dowe Egberts jars (coz you never know when you might need a jar) the odd Christmas bauble & key rings.  Oh, & some napkin rings, but we don't own any napkins.


Mark...bite the bullet & get rid you need to be ruthless when you're clearing out...napkin rings and no napkins...I'm determined to tackle the outhouse...it still has unopened boxes from when we moved in almost five years ago.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Back from the auction empty handed.  Some other idiot outbidded me on everything I wanted.  At least I left with my wallet intact I suppose.  And avoided the royal wedding.


So you didn't buy the Chrysler SUV then.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Off to the auction this morning.  Good way of avoiding the royal wedding.  Think I'll bid on this pimped up Chrysler.  Estimated at £20,000 to £40,000
> View attachment 8725


An ugly car!


----------



## Bubbsie

I have just rescued my Ugg boots from Harry for the second time today...aww...that dog!


----------



## Bubbsie

Dinner in the oven...tweaked a good recipe for some low carb blueberry muffins tomorrow...I have all I need apart from some lemon zest & the blueberries...so a quick trip to the shops later this evening...or tomorrow morning...been baking most of the day...thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> They probably don’t see this as a battle Kaylz because they are living their lives in the kind of way they see as acceptable (even if it isn’t). The authorities are not interested in tackling them and clearly they’re not going anywhere. Given that situation, the decision has to be made by your mum whether to live in that environment or move elsewhere. From what you’ve said the whole area seems to have been populated with large numbers of East Europeans and it’s no longer the place she moved into.
> Do you have a good relationship with any of them? Is it possible to reason with any of them or just a total gulf between you? Not a nice situation to be in and I think you know complaints against them would only fuel problems which is very frustrating.


She doesn't want forced out and quite right too in my opinion, just not great that it's me suffering with the lack of sleep etc, end up cranky and I'm not dealing with it very well at all
They say they don't understand if you try to say anything but the blooming well do, just winds me up that's all xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> She doesn't want forced out and quite right too in my opinion, just not great that it's me suffering with the lack of sleep etc, end up cranky and I'm not dealing with it very well at all
> They say they don't understand if you try to say anything but the blooming well do, just winds me up that's all xx



Yes it would wind me up too Kaylz!  Hope you can sleep better tonight.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> So you didn't buy the Chrysler SUV then.


It didn't meet it's reserve. Highest bid was £12000.  It was funny hearing people talking about it.  It really divided opinion, though most decided it was really ugly.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Yes it would wind me up too Kaylz!  Hope you can sleep better tonight.


Thanks but I highly doubt it, my cat is just as bad for yowling xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It didn't meet it's reserve. Highest bid was £12000.  It was funny hearing people talking about it.  It really divided opinion, though most decided it was really ugly.


Hard to believe anyone would want to 'mess up' a car like that by customising it that way...it's butt ugly Mark.


----------



## mikeyB

Today I fired up the wheelchair and went for a gentle roll up the slight incline to the main road in the village and cruised along  to the local store/post office for the first time.  Mainly for emergency jam and instant coffee for Mrs B, but also to arrange newspaper delivery. And get some jelly babies. To my utter delight, the shop is run by a charming Mr Patel. Good old fashioned personal service. And a bright red post box outside the shop. What’s not to like?


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Thanks but I highly doubt it, my cat is just as bad for yowling xx


Blimey Kaylz...you seem to have it coming from all directions...even the cat...mine does that & it drives me mad...a yowling that gets right into your head...fingers crossed you get some respite this evening.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Lazy day. Visited family then friend, sat out in sun, collected new sun specs...not supposed to be ready till Wednesday so big surprise. Just made keto pesto chicken and green beans without olives. Lazy night looming. Nice way to finish a busy but productive holiday week


Sounds idyllic Carol.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> All boy racers I take it mark,the ones that think they the world's best drivers,lol


No Heath I bet they don't even live anywhere near there...likely just passing through...that's what happens here...the worse drivers don't live here...they just blast through without a thought for the other drivers or the locals.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Aye please, tonight if possible as that's them just lit the bbq in the back green so looks like I wont get peace when I go to my bed xx


You can borrow Harry Kaylz...he's as soppy as anything...but he looks tough.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Kaylz...you seem to have it coming from all directions...even the cat...mine does that & it drives me mad...a yowling that gets right into your head...fingers crossed you get some respite this evening.


The cats been at it already, he'll do it off and on all night until 6, be quiet until mum goes to work at the back of 7 then he'll start again, permanently have a headache cause I cant get a break  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> You can borrow Harry Kaylz...he's as soppy as anything...but he looks tough.


He certainly does but they don't need to know his secret! haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> He certainly does but they don't need to know his secret! haha xx


No they don't .


----------



## Bubbsie

Need to get organised this morning...a little shopping...then more baking...getting into this 'cooking' thing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ordered jumbo sized muffin tray yesterday afternoon...it's just arrived...great service with Amazon prime...off shopping...more baking to do this afternoon...who'd have thought I'd get so caught up with this home made low carb stuff...loving it...or possibly just greedy for the foods I thought I couldn't have.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Ordered jumbo sized muffin tray yesterday afternoon...it's just arrived...great service with Amazon prime...off shopping...more baking to do this afternoon...who'd have thought I'd get so caught up with this home made low carb stuff...loving it...or possibly just greedy for the foods I thought I couldn't have.


You've come on in leaps & bounds, @Bubbsie.  How big are the muffin holes?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> You've come on in leaps & bounds, @Bubbsie.  How big are the muffin holes?


They are about the size of a regular burger bun...and much deeper than the usual ones...going to have full sized cheese burgers for lunch...with a burger bun that is guilt free...looking forward to that...had my own bread this morning...the bran bread...the slices are smaller than the normal ones...but...it's so filling a couple of slices with cream cheese and I was full...definitely enjoying this low carb baking.


----------



## Bubbsie

Did the shopping...then went back to the supermarket...I left my phone behind with my debit cards & credit cards in the wallet...fortunately an honest customer handed it in...I'd left it at the self service tills (which I normally never use I hate them)...phew..so relieved I don't have to cancel them & wait for new ones to arrive.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> They are about the size of a regular burger bun...and much deeper than the usual ones...going to have full sized cheese burgers for lunch...with a burger bun that is guilt free...looking forward to that...had my own bread this morning...the bran bread...the slices are smaller than the normal ones...but...it's so filling a couple of slices with cream cheese and I was full...definitely enjoying this low carb baking.


I want to buy one.  Any chance you can tell me which one you bought, pretty please with a low carb cherry on top?


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I want to buy one.  Any chance you can tell me which one you bought, pretty please with a low carb cherry on top?


I got mine on Amazon Mark...let me get you the link...hold on I'm rubbish at this.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I want to buy one.  Any chance you can tell me which one you bought, pretty please with a low carb cherry on top?


Here it is Mark it costs £12.99 but with prime no postal charges.
WellBake Silicone JUMBO Extra Large Non-stick Muffin Tray obviously you know how to get on amazon


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Here it is Mark it costs £12.99 but with prime no postal charges.
> WellBake Silicone JUMBO Extra Large Non-stick Muffin Tray obviously you know how to get on amazon


Thanks, Bubbs.  That was the one I was looking that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks, Bubbs.  That was the one I was looking that.


It is a bit expensive Mark but I consider it an investment.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just cooked a whole chicken on the barbecue.  It's a smoker, so had the coals on one side & the chicken on the other side with the lid down.  Cooked in just over an hour.  And yes, it was cooked all the way through, which amazed me in that short time.  Was much better than in the oven.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Just cooked a whole chicken on the barbecue.  It's a smoker, so had the coals on one side & the chicken on the other side with the lid down.  Cooked in just over an hour.  And yes, it was cooked all the way through, which amazed me in that short time.  Was much better than in the oven.


You're eating late Mark...but sounds good...I did have the cheeseburgers...full size...delicious.


----------



## Bubbsie

Enough...I've done enough today...shopping...baking...more baking...some housework...just finished the dishes...so that's enough for today!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> You're eating late Mark...but sounds good...I did have the cheeseburgers...full size...delicious.


We usually eat around 8pm.  Something we got used to since we both used to finish work quite late and haven't got out of the habit.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I've just emailed a lovely lady in the hopes of adopting her cat. I'm assuming she's fostering him. He's 4, called Charlie and only has one eye. My heart melted when I saw him. I want to be his forever home!


----------



## Kaylz

So not done very much today, lack of sleep hitting me like a ton of bricks I think, feel awful, headache etc, Sunday is my day off everything anyway thankfully, hoping I can sleep tonight and tomorrow night as have to leave at 8:30am on Tuesday morning , leggings arrived yesterday but unfortunately my top didn't so wont be wearing my new outfit on Tuesday , oh ordered some e liquid and looked for another nice top however didn't come across anything that really 'caught my eye' xx


----------



## Kaylz

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've just emailed a lovely lady in the hopes of adopting her cat. I'm assuming she's fostering him. He's 4, called Charlie and only has one eye. My heart melted when I saw him. I want to be his forever home!


Awww good luck Rosie, I had a one eyed ginger Tom when I was little, he had his eye when he moved in here but was blind in it, earlier cat fight, then developed an abscess at the back of it so had to have it removed, gave him character imo xx


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Need to get organised this morning...a little shopping...then more baking...getting into this 'cooking' thing.


I find low carb cooking and baking makes you a better cook,but the baking part I find more expensive,lol


----------



## New-journey

I am very excited as my friend gave me loads of veg plants for the garden. I have been weeding, preparing the ground and just come in from planting half of them, the rest will be in tomorrow. Hopefully no slugs will be eating them!


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Mark...bite the bullet & get rid you need to be ruthless when you're clearing out...napkin rings and no napkins...I'm determined to tackle the outhouse...it still has unopened boxes from when we moved in almost five years ago.


Nowt wrong with that Bubbsie we been here 4 yr and still got loads of stuff in attic unpacked,


----------



## Kaylz

New-journey said:


> I am very excited as my friend gave me loads of veg plants for the garden. I have been weeding, preparing the ground and just come in from planting half of them, the rest will be in tomorrow. Hopefully no slugs will be eating them!


I am so jealous! My grandad used to grow rhubarb and veg before he swapped to a smaller house, I miss those days! lol xx


----------



## Heath o

New-journey said:


> I am very excited as my friend gave me loads of veg plants for the garden. I have been weeding, preparing the ground and just come in from planting half of them, the rest will be in tomorrow. Hopefully no slugs will be eating them!


Good luck with the slugs nj, I wouldn't bother relocating them either few year ago I marked some with tippex and put them half mile down Road,within months they were back lol


----------



## New-journey

Heath o said:


> Good luck with the slugs nj, I wouldn't bother relocating them either few year ago I marked some with tippex and put them half mile down Road,within months they were back lol


Oh no, those clever slugs! My friend, the one who gave me my plants, takes her slugs a few miles away. I tend to take them to the next garden which is very overgrown, sure they come right back. I won't use pellets, so probably just give the slugs some exercise!


----------



## Heath o

New-journey said:


> Oh no, those clever slugs! My friend, the one who gave me my plants, takes her slugs a few miles away. I tend to take them to the next garden which is very overgrown, sure they come right back. I won't use pellets, so probably just give the slugs some exercise!


At least your giving them some exercise nj and I'm sure they'll enjoy the low carbs,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I find low carb cooking and baking makes you a better cook,but the baking part I find more expensive,lol


It is getting expensive Heath...you're right.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Nowt wrong with that Bubbsie we been here 4 yr and still got loads of stuff in attic unpacked,


I am going to tackle that blasted outhouse...mind you I've been saying that for the past five years.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Oh no, those clever slugs! My friend, the one who gave me my plants, takes her slugs a few miles away. I tend to take them to the next garden which is very overgrown, sure they come right back. I won't use pellets, so probably just give the slugs some exercise!


I'm sure the slugs are really grateful NJ.


----------



## Bubbsie

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've just emailed a lovely lady in the hopes of adopting her cat. I'm assuming she's fostering him. He's 4, called Charlie and only has one eye. My heart melted when I saw him. I want to be his forever home!


Rosie how are you?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I am very excited as my friend gave me loads of veg plants for the garden. I have been weeding, preparing the ground and just come in from planting half of them, the rest will be in tomorrow. Hopefully no slugs will be eating them!


You can put some egg shells round them NJ...if you don't want to use pellets.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Heath o said:


> Good luck with the slugs nj, I wouldn't bother relocating them either few year ago I marked some with tippex and put them half mile down Road,within months they were back lol


Could it be slugs from half a mile up the road, that someone else put tippex on and took down the road?


----------



## Spireite72

Went for a drive to our local garden centre yesterday first time I’ve been in the car for 4 weeks had a lovely day looking around all the plants nice and sunny it was just great to go somewhere other than the doctors or local shop.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> You can put some egg shells round them NJ...if you don't want to use pellets.


Does it work? I did try saucers of beer but none were thirsty.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Does it work? I did try saucers of beer but none were thirsty.


No idea & no idea where I heard it either


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Went for a drive to our local garden centre yesterday first time I’ve been in the car for 4 weeks had a lovely day looking around all the plants nice and sunny it was just great to go somewhere other than the doctors or local shop.


Amen to that Spireite...I know that feeling.


----------



## Heath o

Ralph-YK said:


> Could it be slugs from half a mile up the road, that someone else put tippex on and took down the road?


And I thought only me would come up with something like that,the clever b*****s


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I am going to tackle that blasted outhouse...mind you I've been saying that for the past five years.


That's why I'm glad ours in the attic, and the shed,out of sight out of mind


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> That's why I'm glad ours in the attic, and the shed,out of sight out of mind


NO...determined to do some this week...or at least some of it.


----------



## MikeTurin

Heath o said:


> Good luck with the slugs nj, I wouldn't bother relocating them either few year ago I marked some with tippex and put them half mile down Road,within months they were back lol


I have bought slug poison. It's a blue powder to be put ak a mark at the border of the field. The only problem is that in theory has to be put back in case of heavy rain.

By the way here is raining every single day. 
Can't work in the garden at all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Set off for the clinic at 09:30 this morning...took a blasted hour to get there...then no parking...drove round...waited with others behind me also waiting...blowing their horns...no idea why since none of us could go anywhere...phoned the clinic told them I was going home...so off I go...get to my lead off road where they've closed a lane at a major roundabout...took an hour & a half to get home...I am having coffee...not going anywhere else today...apart from a walk with Harry.


----------



## Bubbsie

Off out for a walk with H...we both need it...rain forecast this afternoon...anxious to avoid it's arrival.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Set off for the clinic at 09:30 this morning...took a blasted hour to get there...then no parking...drove round...waited with others behind me also waiting...blowing their horns...no idea why since none of us could go anywhere...phoned the clinic told them I was going home...so off I go...get to my lead off road where they've closed a lane at a major roundabout...took an hour & a half to get home...I am having coffee...not going anywhere else today...apart from a walk with Harry.



Isn’t it frustrating Bubbsie. Our retinopathy clinic has limited parking and most times none at all. Why they arrange appointments in buildings with no parking is beyond me.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> Isn’t it frustrating Bubbsie. Our retinopathy clinic has limited parking and most times none at all. Why they arrange appointments in buildings with no parking is beyond me.


It is the same with our hospital and blood test centres, very limited parking.


----------



## Kaylz

Many times have we arrived for an appointment at the main hospital to find no spaces, I then get flung out the car and told they'll come when they find a space or phone them when I get out if they aren't waiting in the department, lovely when its an eye appointment and I cant see my phone but the lovely nurses are always willing to press the screen and get it connected for me lol x


----------



## Kaylz

Well this morning I made my omelette for tea (get it fresh made next week as the charity shop is shut for the bank holiday), jumped in the shower, wrote out a heap of recipes (I like writing), not long had a woman from the council at the door looking for mum, says she'll be back tomorrow afternoon (didn't seem too serious so fingers crossed it's nothing to worry and get worked up about), now waiting on my grandad arriving for his shower and a wee natter before I get on with the tea, had a call from some company saying I'm currently paying off debt, when I replied no, I have no debt, never had a credit card, loan, mortgage etc all he could say was 'that sounds very nice ma'am' lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Done a couple of miles walking...shattered...out of practice...poor Harry has just flumped out on the cool flagstones...warm...claggy outside...fees like it's about to pour down any second now...hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Isn’t it frustrating Bubbsie. Our retinopathy clinic has limited parking and most times none at all. Why they arrange appointments in buildings with no parking is beyond me.


So frustrating Amigo...I just gave up...thankfully it is something that can be rearranged...not only that I noticed last week their parking charges have shot up...I used to get 2 hours for £2.00 (its the hospitals parking) so a £1 an hour...on my previous visit it had gone up to £3 per hour...tripled...outrageous.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Arranged appointment with dentist because of dreadful pain.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> So frustrating Amigo...I just gave up...thankfully it is something that can be rearranged...not only that I noticed last week their parking charges have shot up...I used to get 2 hours for £2.00 (its the hospitals parking) so a £1 an hour...on my previous visit it had gone up to £3 per hour...tripled...outrageous.



Yes same as ours Bubbsie. It’s £3 for anything over 20 mins at our hospital!


----------



## Carolg

Walked to local garage to make sure I knowwhere to go tomorrow for car service. Not far. Took car to car wash, most of dead bugs gone of windscreen. Bought bird food and fed birds. Bloody starlings are greedy. Watered garden, planted two acers. Boiling eggs for salad and hands stinking of lavender hand lotion. Beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Wifey has just joined the local gym to go swimming.  She is starting tomorrow morning & hoping to go at least 3 times a week.  Hoping this will help with her pain & weight issues.  Been waiting in for a parcel all day only to receive a text to say it's going back to the depot as I wasn't in!  I checked the tracking, & they showed a pic of a house to prove they had come.  Not our house, another house altogether!  Major complaint has ensued!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Yes same as ours Bubbsie. It’s £3 for anything over 20 mins at our hospital!


You're limited to two hours as well at our hospital...so any major appointments you'd need to find somewhere else...bloody outrageous.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Wifey has just joined the local gym to go swimming.  She is starting tomorrow morning & hoping to go at least 3 times a week.  Hoping this will help with her pain & weight issues.  Been waiting in for a parcel all day only to receive a text to say it's going back to the depot as I wasn't in!  I checked the tracking, & they showed a pic of a house to prove they had come.  Not our house, another house altogether!  Major complaint has ensued!


Good Mark...yes complain...my next door neighbours parcels are regularly thrown over her side gate...more often than not into the path of her dog...even when she's in...many of them have been opened by her pooch...Mrs P should be okay with the swimming...she can move as much or as little as she can/wants to...and no weigh bearing...she can float...I hope it does the trick...possibly get her a little more flexibility...and pain relief.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Walked to local garage to make sure I knowwhere to go tomorrow for car service. Not far. Took car to car wash, most of dead bugs gone of windscreen. Bought bird food and fed birds. Bloody starlings are greedy. Watered garden, planted two acers. Boiling eggs for salad and hands stinking of lavender hand lotion. Beautiful sunny day here.


Oh dam Carol...you've reminded me...I forgot the blasted bird food too today!...I love watching them feed on the summer mornings.


----------



## Heath o

MikeTurin said:


> I have bought slug poison. It's a blue powder to be put ak a mark at the border of the field. The only problem is that in theory has to be put back in case of heavy rain.
> 
> By the way here is raining every single day.
> Can't work in the garden at all.


Not much different here Mike always raining,take it you in the UK,


----------



## mikeyB

Up and down day today. Our new rise and recline chairs arrived first thing, so I’m lounging giving my legs a rest. Then took a trip along to the shop for some emergency bread before lunch. So far so good. Lovely warm sunshine.

This afternoon, took Ben the dog to the vet, cos he’s not himself, very lethargic and uninterested in escaping, which is his trademark. He’s been admitted because of suspected intraabdominal cancer, cos he has ascites - that’s fluid in the abdominal cavity. So, blood tests and an abdominal ultrasound, probably this evening. He didn’t even have the strength to jump into the taxi, and couldn’t be bothered barking at the other dogs in the vet’s. Mind you, he was perfectly happy to trot off with the nurse into dog hospital. Answers later tonight or tomorrow morning. Don’t worry, I’m not going to let him suffer. 

I was due to test a Breeze S4 mobility scooter at 5.00, but the agent got stuck in Poulton le Fylde, so another date will be arranged. Probably just as well, I’m not in the boy racer mood, to be honest.


----------



## Kaylz

@mikeyB sorry to see that, hope it turns out to be something completely different and not too serious xx


----------



## mikeyB

Thanks for that, Kaylz, but in the absence of cirrhosis of the liver (he’s never been a heavy drinker) then ascites is most often due to cancer. It’s just a question of waiting for the scan for a best guess. I’m usually a glass half full person, though, so I hope you are right


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> Up and down day today. Our new rise and recline chairs arrived first thing, so I’m lounging giving my legs a rest. Then took a trip along to the shop for some emergency bread before lunch. So far so good. Lovely warm sunshine.
> 
> This afternoon, took Ben the dog to the vet, cos he’s not himself, very lethargic and uninterested in escaping, which is his trademark. He’s been admitted because of suspected intraabdominal cancer, cos he has ascites - that’s fluid in the abdominal cavity. So, blood tests and an abdominal ultrasound, probably this evening. He didn’t even have the strength to jump into the taxi, and couldn’t be bothered barking at the other dogs in the vet’s. Mind you, he was perfectly happy to trot off with the nurse into dog hospital. Answers later tonight or tomorrow morning. Don’t worry, I’m not going to let him suffer.
> 
> I was due to test a Breeze S4 mobility scooter at 5.00, but the agent got stuck in Poulton le Fylde, so another date will be arranged. Probably just as well, I’m not in the boy racer mood, to be honest.



Sad Mike but let’s hope there’s a less sinister answer.

I’m heading over Lancashire way next week to meet up with friends so keep the weather decent


----------



## Kaylz

Well this evening I've done 1 mountain of dishes, relaxed with a coffee while writing the shopping list (massive) weighed breakfast out, weighed dinner out as wont be here to do it in the morning, que next mountain of dishes  x


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Well this evening I've done 1 mountain of dishes, relaxed with a coffee while writing the shopping list (massive) weighed breakfast out, weighed dinner out as wont be here to do it in the morning, que next mountain of dishes  x



How are you getting such a mountain of dishes Kaylz? You only need 2 pans for the spuds and greens beans and you’d done your omelette. That and 3 plates would be done in minutes  Are the neighbours sending theirs in?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> How are you getting such a mountain of dishes Kaylz? You only need 2 pans for the spuds and greens beans and you’d done your omelette. That and 3 plates would be done in minutes  Are the neighbours sending theirs in?


A plate for the fish to be done, the one my omelette was on, 2 spatulas, the plate my mum used for her pre packed sandwich, 2 sets of tongs, 3 big plates we ate off, various amounts of cutlery, the steamer, scales bowl and various other bits and bobs xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> A plate for the fish to be done, the one my omelette was on, 2 spatulas, the plate my mum used for her pre packed sandwich, 2 sets of tongs, 3 big plates we ate off, various amounts of cutlery, the steamer, scales bowl and various other bits and bobs xx



I tend to wash up as I go so by the time it’s finished, there isn’t a great deal to do. Mind, the cutlery always seems to get left to wash itself in this house!


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> I tend to wash up as I go so by the time it’s finished, there isn’t a great deal to do. Mind, the cutlery always seems to get left to wash itself in this house!


There was nothing but a teaspoon I used this afternoon until tea time, the dishes are done 4 times a day, 3 times by me and once by mum where she gets off with my breakfast pot a spoon and the cats bowl and fork  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

I made a low carb jam sponge pudding & custard & it was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> I made a low carb jam sponge pudding & custard & it was absolutely gorgeous!


Any pics? xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> A plate for the fish to be done, the one my omelette was on, 2 spatulas, the plate my mum used for her pre packed sandwich, 2 sets of tongs, 3 big plates we ate off, various amounts of cutlery, the steamer, scales bowl and various other bits and bobs xx


Definitely mount up Kaylz same at our house always washing up,xx


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> There was nothing but a teaspoon I used this afternoon until tea time, the dishes are done 4 times a day, 3 times by me and once by mum where she gets off with my breakfast pot a spoon and the cats bowl and fork  xx


Your like me Kaylz need a dish washer I do pots 4 times per day, seems never ending,xx


----------



## Heath o

3.2 mile jogging altogether,5.2 km walking 3km cycling,1hr 45 mins at gym first day back to exercise after dislocating knee twice on Sat having to bandage knee up,


----------



## Carolg

mikeyB said:


> Up and down day today. Our new rise and recline chairs arrived first thing, so I’m lounging giving my legs a rest. Then took a trip along to the shop for some emergency bread before lunch. So far so good. Lovely warm sunshine.
> 
> This afternoon, took Ben the dog to the vet, cos he’s not himself, very lethargic and uninterested in escaping, which is his trademark. He’s been admitted because of suspected intraabdominal cancer, cos he has ascites - that’s fluid in the abdominal cavity. So, blood tests and an abdominal ultrasound, probably this evening. He didn’t even have the strength to jump into the taxi, and couldn’t be bothered barking at the other dogs in the vet’s. Mind you, he was perfectly happy to trot off with the nurse into dog hospital. Answers later tonight or tomorrow morning. Don’t worry, I’m not going to let him suffer.
> 
> I was due to test a Breeze S4 mobility scooter at 5.00, but the agent got stuck in Poulton le Fylde, so another date will be arranged. Probably just as well, I’m not in the boy racer mood, to be honest.


Sorry to hear about Ben. I am sure you will make the best decisions for him. 

Glad you seem settled in your new house. Thinking of you


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Any pics? xx


Bit too late for that now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I made a low carb jam sponge pudding & custard & it was absolutely gorgeous!


OOh sounds like just what I need Mark.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Bit too late for that now.


Really?...you didn't have to eat the entire pudding Mark (although I would have)


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> 3.2 mile jogging altogether,5.2 km walking 3km cycling,1hr 45 mins at gym first day back to exercise after dislocating knee twice on Sat having to bandage knee up,


Ouch Heath!...and |I thought exercise was good for us!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Any pics? xx


The greedy *** has eaten the lot Kaylz...how selfish...I wouldn't have ...would you.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I tend to wash up as I go so by the time it’s finished, there isn’t a great deal to do. Mind, the cutlery always seems to get left to wash itself in this house!


Same here Amigo


----------



## Bubbsie

Ralph-YK said:


> Arranged appointment with dentist because of dreadful pain.


Ooh Ralph hope that gets sorted...toothache one of the worst.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> The greedy *** has eaten the lot Kaylz...how selfish...I wouldn't have ...would you.


No of course not  xx


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> I made a low carb jam sponge pudding & custard & it was absolutely gorgeous!


Have you got a recipe please.. ta


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> It is the same with our hospital and blood test centres, very limited parking.


So annoying Lorraine...my appointment is rearranged for Thursday...I'll have to get there much earlier to get a space.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Same here Amigo


I got a wee dishwasher as my sink is in a corner. I don’t know how I generate so many dishes


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> No of course not  xx


Telling porky pies there Kaylz...I would.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> I got a wee dishwasher as my sink is in a corner. I don’t know how I generate so many dishes


Carol even after three new kitchens (two in my London home but thankfully only one here) I have never had a dishwasher installed.


----------



## Carolg

I did only because I hate standing squashed in corner. Kitchen was in when I moved in but I got add ons to other side


----------



## Bubbsie

First load of washing in the machine... the sun is full on here...determined to get all the laundry drying outside...I've only used the tumble dryer once in a fortnight...that's a record for me...this economy drive is going well...although I have seen a bag that could be a must buy.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> First load of washing in the machine... the sun is full on here...determined to get all the laundry drying outside...I've only used the tumble dryer once in a fortnight...that's a record for me...this economy drive is going well...although I have seen a bag that could be a must buy.


My gas direct debit has shot up, but we were closed for 3 days in snow and heating blasting. I am such a cold creature now , I won’t be cold at home, so suck it up I am afraid


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> My gas direct debit has shot up, but we were closed for 3 days in snow and heating blasting. I am such a cold creature now , I won’t be cold at home, so suck it up I am afraid


My last two bills were extortionate Carol...but I did use the tumble dryer all the time...it was just so easy...and cut down on the ironing...yes I had the heating on with the Beats from the East...now I'm less portly the cold really got to me.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Really?...you didn't have to eat the entire pudding Mark (although I would have)


It was only 2 portions.  I had to share it with the Mrs.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It was only 2 portions.  I had to share it with the Mrs.


Yep I accept that Mark..but....I'd like to see the size of those portions.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> My last two bills were extortionate Carol...but I did use the tumble dryer all the time...it was just so easy...and cut down on the ironing...yes I had the heating on with the Beats from the East...now I'm less portly the cold really got to me.


The Beats from the East?  I can imagine you 'throwing some shapes' around the house with the heating on.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Yep I accept that Mark..but....I'd like to see the size of those portions.


Bizarrely, the recipe is for one portion, & it was huge.  That's the Yanks for you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> The Beats from the East?  I can imagine you 'throwing some shapes' around the house with the heating on.


Made me laugh Mark...not the typo (I'm leaving that in)...the thought of me throwing a few moves...bit like Vince's marauding grannies in Shanghai...I could be due to have my collar felt for serious public order offence.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Bizarrely, the recipe is for one portion, & it was huge.  That's the Yanks for you!


Well that explains it...mega portions.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Have you got a recipe please.. ta


It was basically making the same sponge & custard as I used in the trifle (which is posted in the recipe thread).  The jam was 2 handfuls of frozen berries & 1tbs sweetener & blitzed in the microwave a minute at a time & stirred after each minute & keep going until it's thickened up.  I used less xanthum gum this time as I didn't want the custard too thick.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm off to Bedford today to see an old friend I haven't seen since last year.  We rarely get a chance to meet up as he is a full time musician & is constantly working.


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> It was basically making the same sponge & custard as I used in the trifle (which is posted in the recipe thread).  The jam was 2 handfuls of frozen berries & 1tbs sweetener & blitzed in the microwave a minute at a time & stirred after each minute & keep going until it's thickened up.  I used less xanthum gum this time as I didn't want the custard too thick.


Thanks Mark. Will have a look


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> My last two bills were extortionate Carol...but I did use the tumble dryer all the time...it was just so easy...and cut down on the ironing...yes I had the heating on with the Beats from the East...now I'm less portly the cold really got to me.


Same with me. Skinny Minnie is my nickname lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It was basically making the same sponge & custard as I used in the trifle (which is posted in the recipe thread).  The jam was 2 handfuls of frozen berries & 1tbs sweetener & blitzed in the microwave a minute at a time & stirred after each minute & keep going until it's thickened up.  I used less xanthum gum this time as I didn't want the custard too thick.


I am very tempted Mark...not sure I dare after that sausage toad yesterday...by the end of the evening I'd eaten the whole thing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Same with me. Skinny Minnie is my nickname lol


I'm still chunky Carol...but my insulation is a lot less than it was two years ago...I'm not complaining but I certainly notice the difference.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm off to Bedford today to see an old friend I haven't seen since last year.  We rarely get a chance to meet up as he is a full time musician & is constantly working.


Good luck Mark...I hate going to Bedford...possibly a jamming session...and I'm not talking about your sponge filling.


----------



## Bubbsie

Yes...got my eye appointment booked at a local venue...rather than one about five miles away...it is usually such a fuss finding someone to dive me there & back during working hours...so relieved to get a local one and the first one of the day...so no waiting either.


----------



## Carolg

I couldn’t find recipe for trifle Mark


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> I couldn’t find recipe for trifle Mark


I think I have Marks recipe Carol...I'll have a look for it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bubbsie said:


> I think I have Marks recipe Carol...I'll have a look for it.


Here it is it's in the recipe section...for other recipes head over to the food/carbs queries...at the top of the page to the left of your screen is the RECIPES section..

This recipe will make a large trifle.

Here is the sponge recipe:

2 tbsp butter melted
4 tbsp almond flour
1 tsp sweetener of choice (or more if necessary)
1 egg
1 tbsp coconut flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp vanilla

1. Melt the butter in a jug in the microwave.
2. Add the almond flour and sweetener. Mix well.
3. Add the egg and all other ingredients. Mix well.

Cook in the microwave on HIGH for 1 min 30 secs or until cooked in the centre.

Chop the sponge up and place in a trifle dish or other suitable bowl & soak with sherry or Brandy. Throw in a few frozen berries. Make up a pint of sugar free jelly & pour onto the sponge & berries & leave in the fridge to set.

For the custard: (you may need to increase amounts if you have a large trifle dish).
300ml double cream
3 large egg yolks
1/2 tbs sweetener
1 teaspoon Xanthan Gum
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Place the cream in a pan over a gentle heat and heat it to just below simmering point, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon. While the cream is heating, use a balloon whisk to whisk together the egg yolks, sweetener and xanthan gum mixture and the vanilla in a medium bowl. Then, whisking the egg mixture all the time with one hand, gradually pour the hot cream into the bowl.

When it's all in, immediately return the whole lot back to the saucepan using a rubber spatula. Now back it goes on to the same gentle heat as you continue whisking until the custard is thick and smooth, which will happen as soon as it reaches simmering point. If you do overheat it and it looks grainy, don't worry, just transfer it to a jug or bowl and continue to whisk until it becomes smooth again.

Pour custard onto the jelly whilst still hot. It will start to set as soon as it hits the cold jelly. Leave in fridge until fully set.

Whisk up 200ml of double cream until peaks are formed. Spread over the custard & top with almond flakes. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie

Thanks to a friend who has been mentoring me in the art of saving money...I have so far managed to get my car insurance & breakdown cover halved...just spoke to Sky who supply my home phone & broadband made a big saving there...also taking their mobile phone SIM which has halved my mobile costs too...I'm liking this economy drive...so wish I'd done it before.


----------



## grovesy

Gardening as usual.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Gardening as usual.


That's on my agenda today too grovesy...I have one more hanging basket & the pots on the house frontage to do...those are the ones I hate doing...so messy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Second lot of washing in...thinking about combing my hair...may need to go out...not cold enough for a woolly hat which of course meant I didn't have to bother with that.


----------



## Spireite72

Clothes shopping at the weekend. Try and find some thing that doesn’t look like a tent on me or fall down if I stand up. It’s a nice feeling


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Clothes shopping at the weekend. Try and find some thing that doesn’t look like a tent on me or fall down if I stand up. It’s a nice feeling


Spend spend spend Spiriete but don't tell the missus I said that.


----------



## Bubbsie

First lot of washing out...should be dry in no time...second lot in the machine...about to strip the beds before the girls arrive at the weekend...like to have the mattresses aired (does anyone else still do that?)...watered the garden pots...there are so many it seems to take forever...having a quick break & a diet fizz ...phew less exhausting at W---


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Here it is it's in the recipe section...for other recipes head over to the food/carbs queries...at the top of the page to the left of your screen is the RECIPES section..
> 
> This recipe will make a large trifle.
> 
> Here is the sponge recipe:
> 
> 2 tbsp butter melted
> 4 tbsp almond flour
> 1 tsp sweetener of choice (or more if necessary)
> 1 egg
> 1 tbsp coconut flour
> 1/2 tsp baking powder
> 1/4 tsp vanilla
> 
> 1. Melt the butter in a jug in the microwave.
> 2. Add the almond flour and sweetener. Mix well.
> 3. Add the egg and all other ingredients. Mix well.
> 
> Cook in the microwave on HIGH for 1 min 30 secs or until cooked in the centre.
> 
> Chop the sponge up and place in a trifle dish or other suitable bowl & soak with sherry or Brandy. Throw in a few frozen berries. Make up a pint of sugar free jelly & pour onto the sponge & berries & leave in the fridge to set.
> 
> For the custard: (you may need to increase amounts if you have a large trifle dish).
> 300ml double cream
> 3 large egg yolks
> 1/2 tbs sweetener
> 1 teaspoon Xanthan Gum
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 
> Place the cream in a pan over a gentle heat and heat it to just below simmering point, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon. While the cream is heating, use a balloon whisk to whisk together the egg yolks, sweetener and xanthan gum mixture and the vanilla in a medium bowl. Then, whisking the egg mixture all the time with one hand, gradually pour the hot cream into the bowl.
> 
> When it's all in, immediately return the whole lot back to the saucepan using a rubber spatula. Now back it goes on to the same gentle heat as you continue whisking until the custard is thick and smooth, which will happen as soon as it reaches simmering point. If you do overheat it and it looks grainy, don't worry, just transfer it to a jug or bowl and continue to whisk until it becomes smooth again.
> 
> Pour custard onto the jelly whilst still hot. It will start to set as soon as it hits the cold jelly. Leave in fridge until fully set.
> 
> Whisk up 200ml of double cream until peaks are formed. Spread over the custard & top with almond flakes.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Bubbsie


----------



## Zillah

Bubbsie said:


> First lot of washing out...should be dry in no time...second lot in the machine...about to strip the beds before the girls arrive at the weekend...like to have the mattresses aired (does anyone else still do that?)...watered the garden pots...there are so many it seems to take forever...having a quick break & a diet fizz ...phew less exhausting at W---


Well I am at work and you've done a hell of a lot more than me so far Bubbsie 
So quiet here today but at least I've managed to do some job searches for my daughter


----------



## Bubbsie

Zillah said:


> Well I am at work and you've done a hell of a lot more than me so far Bubbsie
> So quiet here today but at least I've managed to do some job searches for my daughter


Zilah...I'm K*******d...haven' finished yet...when you have visitors arriving you (or at least I do) have to make an effort...it seemed like a good idea at the time...good luck with the job search...it's not an easy task.


----------



## Zillah

Bubbsie said:


> Zilah...I'm K*******d...haven' finished yet...when you have visitors arriving you (or at least I do) have to make an effort...it seemed like a good idea at the time...good luck with the job search...it's not an easy task.


Thank you- she lives in London and is desperately unhappy in her current job- she has an Art degree and is trying to get something in a charity- mainly for Mental Health...and you're right it's bl***dy impossible. And yes I hate it if a friend pops by unannounced and I'm sitting there hoping they won't need the loo (it's living with two 'boys' is the problem)


----------



## Bubbsie

Zillah said:


> Thank you- she lives in London and is desperately unhappy in her current job- she has an Art degree and is trying to get something in a charity- mainly for Mental Health...and you're right it's bl***dy impossible. And yes I hate it if a friend pops by unannounced and I'm sitting there hoping they won't need the loo (it's living with two 'boys' is the problem)


I'm tackling the bathroom this afternoon Zilah...not looking forward to that...then when the girls arrive & leave I'll be tackling it all over again...the job market is notoriously difficult particularly in that area...but if she is persistent enough she'll find a space...that how you need to be nowadays.


----------



## Bubbsie

First lot of washing all dry & folded...second lot is washing there's a fantastic breeze...should be out on the line shortly...just the hoovering & bathroom to finish...just waiting for the hoover to charge (I forgot to plug it in earlier)...then it's the stairs & the bedrooms.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Zillah said:


> Thank you- she lives in London and is desperately unhappy in her current job- she has an Art degree and is trying to get something in a charity- mainly for Mental Health...and you're right it's bl***dy impossible. And yes I hate it if a friend pops by unannounced and I'm sitting there hoping they won't need the loo (it's living with two 'boys' is the problem)


understand your frustrations with the bathroom,, I have two males in the house as well, at least one of them does do cleaning especially the bathrooms.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Good luck Mark...I hate going to Bedford...possibly a jamming session...and I'm not talking about your sponge filling.


Well, we didn't have a jamming session.  He is inbetween studios at the moment.  Moving everything from one place to another, so I was involved in helping out.  He has got way too much stuff.  We used to be in a band together called The Bromham Hospital Band.  It was named after an old mental hospital near Bedford.  One of our most popular songs was called 'Who's Nicked My Y-Fronts'.  I was the singer.  Here is a pic of just a fraction of his equipment.  He has two other rooms full just like this.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, we didn't have a jamming session.  He is inbetween studios at the moment.  Moving everything from one place to another, so I was involved in helping out.  He has got way too much stuff.  We used to be in a band together called The Bromham Hospital Band.  It was named after an old mental hospital near Bedford.  One of our most popular songs was called 'Who's Nicked My Y-Fronts'.  I was the singer.  Here is a pic of just a fraction of his equipment.  He has two other rooms full just like this.View attachment 8790


Who's nicked my Y-Fronts...was it a hit Mark?...


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Who's nicked my Y-Fronts...was it a hit Mark?...



Or was it just pants?


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Or was it just pants?


I laughed so much at that title...with a name like that I'd have thought it was bound to be a hit.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I laughed so much at that title...with a name like that I'd have thought it was bound to be a hit.


Only in the Bromham Hospital charts.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Only in the Bromham Hospital charts.


So those poor patients were a 'captive' audience.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Only in the Bromham Hospital charts.


Can you remember the words to who nicked my Y-Fronts?...I'd love to hear them


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Can you remember the words to who nicked my Y-Fronts?...I'd love to hear them


Hello.  I can't find them anywhere,
Who's nicked my Y-fronts.
Hello, where have they gone,
Who has nicked my Y-fronts.
Who's nicked them, where have they gone,
I thought they were in the drawer,
They weren't there at all.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Hello.  I can't find them anywhere,
> Who's nicked my Y-fronts.
> Hello, where have they gone,
> Who has nicked my Y-fronts.
> Who's nicked them, where have they gone,
> I thought they were in the drawer,
> They weren't there at all.


Stunning lyrics Mark...literally.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Ouch Heath!...and |I thought exercise was good for us!


It is Bubbsie I have osteoarthritis and knee dislocation but when I was doing breast stroke it put my knee out twice,doctors advised me not to run couple years ago but reading other day says it could build muscles up in knee helping to support my knee so started jogging now as well.lol


----------



## Heath o

30 mins exercise bike(pure cycle class)@ gym,half hour on weights and 4.6 mile walking,back to running tomorrow


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Stunning lyrics Mark...literally.


I was only 8 years old when I wrote them.  Things have moved on since then.  I now read from a 1976 Great Universal catalogue put to music.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I was only 8 years old when I wrote them.  Things have moved on since then.  I now read from a 1976 Great Universal catalogue put to music.


So that's an admission Mark...you wrote the lyrics...I've no idea why you're not worth millions with that sort of talent.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> It is Bubbsie I have osteoarthritis and knee dislocation but when I was doing breast stroke it put my knee out twice,doctors advised me not to run couple years ago but reading other day says it could build muscles up in knee helping to support my knee so started jogging now as well.lol


I've been neglectful in my walking...also used the exercise bike twice a day...I must restart my activity since I've 'been on the wagon' I've noticed the difference.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I was only 8 years old when I wrote them.  Things have moved on since then.  I now read from a 1976 Great Universal catalogue put to music.


Great Universal do they still produce one...or are you reading from one of their classic vintage ones?...possible copyright issues there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Great Universal do they still produce one...or are you reading from one of their classic vintage ones?...possible copyright issues there.


It's a vintage 1976 copy.  I don't think they exist anymore.  Anyway, most of my material is riddled with copyright issues.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> So that's an admission Mark...you wrote the lyrics...I've no idea why you're not worth millions with that sort of talent.


We were groundbreaking!


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I've been neglectful in my walking...also used the exercise bike twice a day...I must restart my activity since I've 'been on the wagon' I've noticed the difference.


Not to bad for me won't catch bus or taxi anywhere would rather walk,Mrs gets taxis and buses everywhere,and she calls me unhealthy,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> It's a vintage 1976 copy.  I don't think they exist anymore.  Anyway, most of my material is riddled with copyright issues.


Come to China, copyright issues are no problem at all, they are experts at it


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> We were groundbreaking!


I have no doubt you were earth shattering Mark


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Come to China, copyright issues are no problem at all, they are experts at it


Vince...stop...he may become a mega star there...we'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Not to bad for me won't catch bus or taxi anywhere would rather walk,Mrs gets taxis and buses everywhere,and she calls me unhealthy,lol


I walk the dog regularly...I used to do it a couple of times a day...fallen by the wayside Heath.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> It's a vintage 1976 copy.  I don't think they exist anymore.  Anyway, most of my material is riddled with copyright issues.


Could be worth a fortune Mark.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I was only 8 years old when I wrote them.  Things have moved on since then.  I now read from a 1976 Great Universal catalogue put to music.


When you wrote 'them'...so there are more classics to come then


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Come to China, copyright issues are no problem at all, they are experts at it


Somehow that doesn't surprise me at all Vince.


----------



## Bubbsie

Back from **** the first I've done is make myself a strong coffee...London traffic is such a nightmare...honestly it is a beast!


----------



## grovesy

Been to a garden centre and bought some plants.


----------



## Bubbsie

So far in the last week I have managed to halve my car insurance & breakdown cover...yesterday I also got my landline & broadband costs reduced & I am about to have my mobile phone costs reduced to a fiver a month for 12 months...getting into this economy 'thing' big time.


----------



## Bubbsie

About to take 'phat' boy for a walk...sunny outside but that wind is kicking up a storm now.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I walk the dog regularly...I used to do it a couple of times a day...fallen by the wayside Heath.


Come on Bubbsie you can do it I only take mine out once a day but long walk, if I lived any closer I'd give you a kick up the but,lol get up hour early and go jogging you'll thank me for it lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Come on Bubbsie you can do it I only take mine out once a day but long walk, if I lived any closer I'd give you a kick up the but,lol get up hour early and go jogging you'll thank me for it lol


I couldn't jog Heath...they'd have to call me an ambulance if I started jogging...I walk between 2-4 miles a day...and I'm using the exercise bike again...why am I explaining?...no no no ...no jogging for me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Took my prescription to the Lloyds pharmacy...noticed some beauty sets with a rucksack I thought the girls would like...reduced...down from £10 to £7...bought one thought they could share it...took it to the cashier...they'd been reduced further...to...£2...so I bought the other two as well...one each for Aliya & Georgia & one for my little neighbour Olivia...they'll be thrilled.


----------



## Zillah

Bubbsie said:


> Took my prescription to the Lloyds pharmacy...noticed some beauty sets with a rucksack I thought the girls would like...reduced...down from £10 to £7...bought one thought they could share it...took it to the cashier...they'd been reduced further...to...£2...so I bought the other two as well...one each for Aliya & Georgia & one for my little neighbour Olivia...they'll be thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 8808


If they 'make' you up please post photos haha x


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I couldn't jog Heath...they'd have to call me an ambulance if I started jogging...I walk between 2-4 miles a day...and I'm using the exercise bike again...why am I explaining?...no no no ...no jogging for me.


How do you think I feel I run like a pregnant duck,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Zillah said:


> If they 'make' you up please post photos haha x


They have a couple of chances of making me up Zillah...a slim chance and no chance...they've done my hair before (painful & traumatic)...I've been given a full make over...it wasn't good...so no absolutely not...although I might invite my lovely neighbour in...ply her with a few G & T's...then let the girls loose on her...after all I have got her daughter one...it's only fair.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> How do you think I feel I run like a pregnant duck,lol


I'm not worried about you feel Heath...selfish of me I accept...more worried about staying alive.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> When you wrote 'them'...so there are more classics to come then


I was referring to the lyrics as 'them', but there are hundreds of songs in my canon.  Been songwriting for over 20 years, though retired 10 years ago.  Mostly quite silly songs.  Lots of stories about my life.


----------



## Amigo

I think @Northerner should turn his not inconsiderable talents to the ‘underpants song’ and re-write those lyrics @Mark Parrott


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I was referring to the lyrics as 'them', but there are hundreds of songs in my canon.  Been songwriting for over 20 years, though retired 10 years ago.  Mostly quite silly songs.  Lots of stories about my life.


I  don't think there would be any that would have made me laugh as much as the Y-Fronts one...honestly I laughed out loud when I first read...then giggled the whole day..


----------



## Amigo

Definitely would have done better than the last Eurovision entry. Our continental neighbours seem to like a bit of the barmy and bizarre!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Definitely would have done better than the last Eurovision entry. Our continental neighbours seem to like a bit of the barmy and bizarre!


Barmy & bizarre Amigo...it's innovative...unusual...we (see what I did there 50/50 split for each of us) could have a massive hit on hands.


----------



## Kaylz

Been feeling like utter crap most of the day so haven't done much but the usual rituals, sore throat (caused by a different pg/vg mix e liquid) sore back (think its due to sleeping on a sofa bed permanently) and headache with the noise  also meant to mention yesterday the woman from the council came round telling mum to be understanding and let that lot have the door open during the day as they don't want the kids having key fobs! When I was a kid and the council were strict because we were all Scots we had to press the buzzer, takes all of about 1 second so what's the problem with their kids doing that?! Bear in mind they are all under 7 and none of them come home from school themselves!!


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> How do you think I feel I run like a pregnant duck,lol


Quack Quack


----------



## Vince_UK

Won £3 on the UK Lottery.
The big money keeps hiding from this Needy Poor Old Pensioner.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Won £3 on the UK Lottery.
> The big money keeps hiding from this Needy Poor Old Pensioner.


That's because you don't need it Vince


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> That's because you don't need it Vince


I ALWAYS could do with a few bob extra.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I ALWAYS could do with a few bob extra.


We all could Vince...but I need it...you can wait


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> We all could Vince...but I need it...you can wait


----------



## Mark Parrott

They say a watched kettle never boils, so wondering if this applies to the grass?  Today I will be watching the grass to stop it growing.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> They say a watched kettle never boils, so wondering if this applies to the grass?  Today I will be watching the grass to stop it growing.


If that works let me know...then I'll watch mine too...good luck.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> They say a watched kettle never boils, so wondering if this applies to the grass?  Today I will be watching the grass to stop it growing.


 I like this


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I like this


Will you be watching yours too Vince?...we could start a trend.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> They say a watched kettle never boils, so wondering if this applies to the grass?  Today I will be watching the grass to stop it growing.


Anyway it's about to rain...actually it is raining here...the perfect excuse not to cut the grass.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just let the cat in...he was at the door earlier...meowing...so I leave my emails get up to let him in...no...he's changed his mind....can't leave the door open it's too cold...back to my emails...five minutes later he's ready...no not yet...finally after my third time of getting up & opening the door he's in...the little ****


----------



## Zillah

Bubbsie said:


> Just let the cat in...he was at the door earlier...meowing...so I leave my emails get up to let him in...no...he's changed his mind....can't leave the door open it's too cold...back to my emails...five minutes later he's ready...no not yet...finally after my third time of getting up & opening the door he's in...the little ****


Haha---love my cats--they rule the house----the one prefers to come in via the front door as he thinks the back door is for peasants.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Will you be watching yours too Vince?...we could start a tend.


I subscribe to a philosophy known as GALMI
(Get A Little Man In).
If my poor pension stretches that far I mean.


----------



## eggyg

Back home late last night from My Big Fat Greek Adventure. Two islands in 7 days. Very, very hot and humid, even the locals were complaining it was too hot too early. We have had a great time, loved every minute. After a lie in, think I slept more last night than in the previous 7 days, it was far too hot.  I did three loads of washing, luckily the weather is great so all on the line. Done a “ big” shop at Aldi, Mr Eggy and I are going on a diet as of, well soonish. So I have bought healthy food, lots of veg, salad, berries. Although we had salad in Greece they don’t go a bundle on vegetables, have really missed them. Going to BBQ us a steak tonight served with a jacket potato and loads of salad. Also have been to pharmacy with my sack barrow to pick up our meds, it’s amazing how much they accumulate if we don’t pick them up as soon as they are ready. Whilst there I showed the pharmacist my amazing mosquito bite on my toe, I was munched on all week even with the repellent on, mine always seem to get infected and they have driven me mad. She has given me some steroid cream, we got some whilst away as Mr Eggy was badly bitten as well, but we had that many we finished it. Touch wood it will go down soon as can’t get any proper shoes on it is that big! Have I missed any crack?  Oh and I forgot, Mr Eggy is in the bad books big time. After I painstakinly recorded all my programmes, including the Royal Wedding which I was so looking forward to, he confessed to me this morning that he had unplugged the telly before we left for the holiday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Zillah said:


> Haha---love my cats--they rule the house----the one prefers to come in via the front door as he thinks the back door is for peasants.


Zillah he drives me mad...he waits by the door...waits until I get up to open it...then trails off...then does the whole thing again as least twice more...I'll send him over to you shall I.


----------



## Bubbsie

Finally home...went to London to do a quick job...about to finish then had to dash off to do another...no lunch...nothing apart from a cup of tea all day...dinner in the oven now...trying hard to resist eating snacks while that's cooking...been a hard day but a good one...may have to indulge in a Gin & Tonic...or possibly open a rather nice bottle of prosecco that's been lingering in the fridge (rose)...I think I deserve a treat.


----------



## grovesy

Yet more gardening, planted the plants I bought yesterday.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Yet more gardening, planted the plants I bought yesterday.


Mine are still sitting out on the garden table...waiting to be planted...I must make sure I do them tomorrow...otherwise they'll be ruined.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Back home late last night from My Big Fat Greek Adventure. Two islands in 7 days. Very, very hot and humid, even the locals were complaining it was too hot too early. We have had a great time, loved every minute. After a lie in, think I slept more last night than in the previous 7 days, it was far too hot.  I did three loads of washing, luckily the weather is great so all on the line. Done a “ big” shop at Aldi, Mr Eggy and I are going on a diet as of, well soonish. So I have bought healthy food, lots of veg, salad, berries. Although we had salad in Greece they don’t go a bundle on vegetables, have really missed them. Going to BBQ us a steak tonight served with a jacket potato and loads of salad. Also have been to pharmacy with my sack barrow to pick up our meds, it’s amazing how much they accumulate if we don’t pick them up as soon as they are ready. Whilst there I showed the pharmacist my amazing mosquito bite on my toe, I was munched on all week even with the repellent on, mine always seem to get infected and they have driven me mad. She has given me some steroid cream, we got some whilst away as Mr Eggy was badly bitten as well, but we had that many we finished it. Touch wood it will go down soon as can’t get any proper shoes on it is that big! Have I missed any crack?  Oh and I forgot, Mr Eggy is in the bad books big time. After I painstakinly recorded all my programmes, including the Royal Wedding which I was so looking forward to, he confessed to me this morning that he had unplugged the telly before we left for the holiday.


Glad you had a good time, but sorry to hear about mosquito bites. Hope it heals up soon


----------



## Kaylz

Well this morning I copied out a heap of recipes, cooked my mushrooms for tea to save some time this afternoon, got dinner sorted, usual washing up, this afternoon was more recipe copying, writing the shopping lists etc, asked Bruce to pop into the e cig shop while he was in the next town as its right next to the bus stop to see if they stocked Hangsen caramel e liquid, they didn't but they offered to order it in, so Bruce has bought 4 bottles to collect next Thursday , was running about trying to get things done in time as was running late due to a laptop update and he starts phoning a few times! lol, tonight I've moisturised my feet and applied body lotion to my very dry looking tummy  xx


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> I ALWAYS could do with a few bob extra.


So you can buy yourself the unmentionable Orchard,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> So you can buy yourself the unmentionable Orchard,lol


Good idea Hmmm hadn't thought about that.
Will need pickers though


----------



## Heath o

6 mile bike ride to doctors and back(for my blood test)
2 mile bike ride to gym and back
1:30 in gym
2.5 mile with the woofers approx 
Girly chores


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Good idea Hmmm hadn't thought about that.
> Will need pickers though


Would have to use latex gloves and a blind fold,lol


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Would have to use latex gloves and a blind fold,lol


Nee probs bonny lad especially if you work on a voluntary basis.


----------



## Spireite72

Youngest is off school today (half term) lots of fun  Dad and Archie time as he calls it. ( just wish the weather was better )Watching war of the planet of the Apes tonight new release on Now tv.


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Nee probs bonny lad especially if you work on a voluntary basis.


Would have 2 charge you double rate vince with 4 bed cottage in the countryside thrown in,lol,


----------



## Grannylorraine

Does sleep count,  it was all I did yesterday as I was so dizzy following a doggy stomach and a trigeminal neuralgia attack.


----------



## Zillah

Grannylorraine said:


> Does sleep count,  it was all I did yesterday as I was so dizzy following a doggy stomach and a trigeminal neuralgia attack.


OOOO hope you're feeling better Lorraine


----------



## Heath o

06:30 45 mins wogging 
2km with the doggies


----------



## Mark Parrott

Took the wife to Peterborough for hospital appt. yesterday for the results of an MRI on her shoulder.  It showed three issues.  Worn tendons, worn AC joint & issues with the clavicle.  All minor damage, but with all three together, very painful.  They are going to try another injection in a different place than last time (which didn't work) & if that's ineffective, it will be an operation on the AC joint, which the doc says may also not work.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Took the wife to Peterborough for hospital appt. yesterday for the results of an MRI on her shoulder.  It showed three issues.  Worn tendons, worn AC joint & issues with the clavicle.  All minor damage, but with all three together, very painful.  They are going to try another injection in a different place than last time (which didn't work) & if that's ineffective, it will be an operation on the AC joint, which the doc says may also not work.


Not good Mark but also could be a lot worse.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Took the wife to Peterborough for hospital appt. yesterday for the results of an MRI on her shoulder.  It showed three issues.  Worn tendons, worn AC joint & issues with the clavicle.  All minor damage, but with all three together, very painful.  They are going to try another injection in a different place than last time (which didn't work) & if that's ineffective, it will be an operation on the AC joint, which the doc says may also not work.


Hope the injection works this time!! x


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> 6 mile bike ride to doctors and back(for my blood test)
> 2 mile bike ride to gym and back
> 1:30 in gym
> 2.5 mile with the woofers approx
> Girly chores


OMG slow down Heath...I'm exhausted


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Took the wife to Peterborough for hospital appt. yesterday for the results of an MRI on her shoulder.  It showed three issues.  Worn tendons, worn AC joint & issues with the clavicle.  All minor damage, but with all three together, very painful.  They are going to try another injection in a different place than last time (which didn't work) & if that's ineffective, it will be an operation on the AC joint, which the doc says may also not work.


That's disappointing & frustrating for you Mark...fingers crossed this treatment is more effective.


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Does sleep count,  it was all I did yesterday as I was so dizzy following a doggy stomach and a trigeminal neuralgia attack.


Not good Lorraine...hope that's gone away/settled down now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Would have 2 charge you double rate vince with 4 bed cottage in the countryside thrown in,lol,


You'll be lucky Heath.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Nee probs bonny lad especially if you work on a voluntary basis.


For nothing you mean Vince?


----------



## Mark Parrott

I am currently making a lamb rogan josh.  This is a Kashmir version that doesn't use tomatoes.  It is bubbling away in the slow cooker.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> OMG slow down Heath...I'm exhausted


Its paid off tho Bubbsie got some results back yesterday. Feb liver 90  may liver now 40
Feb cholesterol 10.2 may cholesterol 4.6 still waiting on diabetic readings and BP was normal 1St time in years and kidneys normal,


----------



## grovesy

More gardening.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Its paid off tho Bubbsie got some results back yesterday. Feb liver 90  may liver now 40
> Feb cholesterol 10.2 may cholesterol 4.6 still waiting on diabetic readings and BP was normal 1St time in years and kidneys normal,


Excellent results Heath...you've worked hard so well deserved...the proof is definitely is in the pudding.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I am currently making a lamb rogan josh.  This is a Kashmir version that doesn't use tomatoes.  It is bubbling away in the slow cooker.


I can almost smell it from here Mark...hungry now and I've not long had breakfast.


----------



## Bubbsie

Cut my car insurance by over £200...reduced my breakdown cover by over £300...the car insurance I have included has basic breakdown cover...with the new insurers I upgraded that to their gold service...which was an additional £37 per year...total saving me over £500...it definitely pays to shop around.


----------



## Pine Marten

I'm a volunteer usher at our local theatre so I'm off doing the matinee after lunch. Went to an excellent play reading yesterday of a new comedy about an actor recruited to be Trump's double - I hope it gets to be staged!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> For nothing you mean Vince?


Exactly


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Its paid off tho Bubbsie got some results back yesterday. Feb liver 90  may liver now 40
> Feb cholesterol 10.2 may cholesterol 4.6 still waiting on diabetic readings and BP was normal 1St time in years and kidneys normal,


Excellent Heath, Well Done
Would be better with some Avocado


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Exactly


Just as I thought Vince


----------



## Bubbsie

Slashed my broadband & Landline bills...also reduced my mobile package...really getting into this money saving thing now...can't believe how much I'm saving...well to be precise not spending.


----------



## grovesy

Been to B&M to get compost, but they did not have. Bought a cheap garden parasol.
Then went to nursery to get the compost and got 3 more plants as well.


----------



## eggyg

Have done the holiday ironing, already for the next one, which isn’t until October. Watched the Royal Wedding on I player whilst doing it. It was lovely and I admit to shedding a wee tear, I always cry at weddings not just royal ones. For those in the know, I also cried at Amy and Sheldon’s wedding ( Big Bang Theory). Made a bit of lunch and have now sat down and want to go to sleep so I may just do that. zzzz......


----------



## Spireite72

Shopping with the little one and my better half. Went to try some new jeans on 38 waist as I’ve lost weight and was a 40/42 depending on make. 38 was to big so 36 fit ok but still a bit to big not ready for a 34 yet. I nearly cried like a soppy git. I think it just hit me how well I was doing I can’t remember being this small. It’s been that long.


----------



## Kaylz

Spireite72 said:


> Shopping with the little one and my better half. Went to try some new jeans on 38 waist as I’ve lost weight and was a 40/42 depending on make. 38 was to big so 36 fit ok but still a bit to big not ready for a 34 yet. I nearly cried like a soppy git. I think it just hit me how well I was doing I can’t remember being this small. It’s been that long.


This made me well up!!! Good on ya though, well done!!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Spireite72 said:


> Shopping with the little one and my better half. Went to try some new jeans on 38 waist as I’ve lost weight and was a 40/42 depending on make. 38 was to big so 36 fit ok but still a bit to big not ready for a 34 yet. I nearly cried like a soppy git. I think it just hit me how well I was doing I can’t remember being this small. It’s been that long.



You’ll be off that insulin before long! Great to hear


----------



## Bubbsie

Finished the hanging baskets...planted the window pots...now doing the laundry after that hoovering upstairs...then I may get a sit down if I'm lucky.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

I have spent the last week and a bit recovering from a cold, thanks to the other half sharing. So i binged watched Star Trek Discovery (i am a huge trekkie) and literally just resting.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Did spent my day making this sugar mermaid


----------



## Kaylz

Grannylorraine said:


> Did spent my day making this sugar mermaid
> View attachment 8838


WOW absolutely amazing!!  xx


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> Did spent my day making this sugar mermaid
> View attachment 8838



That’s brilliant Lorraine! Such clever detail. Well done!


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> Did spent my day making this sugar mermaid
> View attachment 8838


Lorraine that's fabulous...wow!


----------



## Spireite72

Grannylorraine said:


> Did spent my day making this sugar mermaid
> View attachment 8838


You are very good that looks brilliant


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Excellent Heath, Well Done
> Would be better with some Avocado


Great results Vince...you've sullied them with the avocado advice....


----------



## Bubbsie

Attempting to get myself ready for my trip to London...failing miserably...okay regrouping now...I need to double my efforts.


----------



## Vince_UK

Spireite72 said:


> Shopping with the little one and my better half. Went to try some new jeans on 38 waist as I’ve lost weight and was a 40/42 depending on make. 38 was to big so 36 fit ok but still a bit to big not ready for a 34 yet. I nearly cried like a soppy git. I think it just hit me how well I was doing I can’t remember being this small. It’s been that long.


Excellent @Spireite72 
Just look at how far you have come in a relatively short timeframe, you really have done remarkably well. .
You should feel very proud of yourself.
Nowt wrong with having a good bubble at times bonny lad (bubble is Geordie for cry ).


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> I went down to the local pharmacy to get OHs prescription, popped into the community building next door which has a permanent book sale on to raise funds, and found the next book in the Alexander mcCall Smith Scotland Street series that I'm hooked on, for 50p. Guess what I'll be doing for the rest of the day!


Just back from holiday in Scotland.  Whilst in Edinburgh we walked into the city from Leith, and came upon Scotland Street.  I was pleased that there wasn’t a number 44 at which people could have got very fed up being stared at by passing readers of the series (They stop in the 20s).  Good to imagine Bertie and his dad wandering those same streets looking for their car.


----------



## Vince_UK

SB2015 said:


> Just back from holiday in Scotland.  Whilst in Edinburgh we walked into the city from Leith, and came upon Scotland Street.  I was pleased that there wasn’t a number 44 at which people could have got very fed up being stared at by passing readers of the series (They stop in the 20s).  Good to imagine Bertie and his dad wandering those same streets looking for their car.


I love Edinburgh, such a fascinating city. Have some Chinese bankers coming June 8th and I will take them there to visit. I always take Chinese visitors there.
They are enthralled by the city and the sites. I always refuse point blank to take them to London, if they want to go they go themselves.
I also usually take them onto the Britannia also.


----------



## SB2015

Scrolled back to find your results post Vince_UK which Bubbsie had replied to but too far back.
Anyway an excellent set of results.  You really are showing those nurses how to manage T2.


----------



## SB2015

Vince_UK said:


> I love Edinburgh, such a fascinating city. Have some Chinese bankers coming June 8th and I will take them there to visit. I always take Chinese visitors there.
> They are enthralled by the city and the sites. I always refuse point blank to take them to London, if they want to go they go themselves.
> I also usually take them onto the Britannia also.


Not sure that this would be any good for visitors, but we walked in from Leith through parks and along a disused railway.  On route there was an amazing sculpture workshop with an excellent cafe, superb views of the city on route in, gardens and parks, proper allotments, .. It took us over two hours in glorious sunshine.


----------



## Vince_UK

SB2015 said:


> Not sure that this would be any good for visitors, but we walked in from Leith through parks and along a disused railway.  On route there was an amazing sculpture workshop with an excellent cafe, superb views of the city on route in, gardens and parks, proper allotments, .. It took us over two hours in glorious sunshine.


Something different to do SB


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Excellent results Heath...you've worked hard so well deserved...the proof is definitely is in the pudding.


Was well chuffed can't believe got wait till Tues tho for glucose,


----------



## Heath o

Vince_UK said:


> Excellent Heath, Well Done
> Would be better with some Avocado


One step at a time vince, bought some blue cheese yesterday not tried it yet and don't want to over do it,lol


----------



## Carolg

Can’t find thread mentioning soured cream, but... I tried it with strawberries, it was lovely will defrost some berries and make trifle for different presentation mmm


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> One step at a time vince, bought some blue cheese yesterday not tried it yet and don't want to over do it,lol


Very diplomatic Heath...best not to hurt his feelings just yet.


----------



## Carolg

Heath o said:


> One step at a time vince, bought some blue cheese yesterday not tried it yet and don't want to over do it,lol


Nice if you cook mushrooms, garlic, peppers, put in some Creme Fraiche and blue cheese (which will melt in heat) and a wee drop cooked pasta. Heavy on veg and light on pasta


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Nice if you cook mushrooms, garlic, peppers, put in some Creme Fraiche and blue cheese (which will melt in heat) and a wee drop cooked pasta. Heavy on veg and light on pasta


Sounds good Carol & no avocado (sorry Vince)


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Was well chuffed can't believe got wait till Tues tho for glucose,


Good luck


----------



## Bubbsie

OUCH...done my eyebrows...OUCH!


----------



## Vince_UK

Won another £10 on the UK Lottery  That's £23 this month but the big money keeps evading this Needy Poor Old Pensioner


----------



## grovesy

More gardening and garden pot washing done, now having a coffee break, before going out to do more.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I love Edinburgh, such a fascinating city. Have some Chinese bankers coming June 8th and I will take them there to visit. I always take Chinese visitors there.
> They are enthralled by the city and the sites. I always refuse point blank to take them to London, if they want to go they go themselves.
> I also usually take them onto the Britannia also.



Durham and York would be nice too Vince and not so far to go


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Won another £10 on the UK Lottery  That's £23 this month but the big money keeps evading this Needy Poor Old Pensioner



Have you thought of applying for PIP Vince, (you know the one, ‘Pensioner in Paradise’ benefit!)


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Durham and York would be nice too Vince and not so far to go


Yes I sometimes take them there also


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Have you thought of applying for PIP Vince, (you know the one, ‘Pensioner in Paradise’ benefit!)


Now, this I like


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Very diplomatic Heath...best not to hurt his feelings just yet.


Just tried it and it hurt mine


----------



## Vince_UK

I am sitting in a small water town Zhujiaojiao around 40 lms from Shanghai having dinner. Will post some photos later.  I am even worse at typing pn my iPhone than on my MacBook


----------



## Heath o

About 30 lengths in swimming baths
And 4 mile walk, I hate lazy days,wanted go gym but Mrs said no have night off so went for jog at 6:45 this morning then to gym while Mrs asleep,


----------



## Vince_UK

Zhujiaojiao Tonight.


----------



## Vince_UK

More


----------



## Vince_UK

Nearly Finished


----------



## Vince_UK

AND  A Fish Foot Spa located there


----------



## Kaylz

Vince_UK said:


> AND  A Fish Foot Spa located there
> View attachment 8876 View attachment 8877


OMG I cant believe you posted this, I actually asked my mum if she knew if it was 'safe' for the likes of us here to use these!!! xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> OMG I cant believe you posted this, I actually asked my mum if she knew if it was 'safe' for the likes of us here to use these!!! xx


I have no idea K but they are very popular in Asia lol


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been pulling up & burning weeds.  Absolutely infested with bindweed.  Nightmare stuff.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Just tried it and it hurt mine


I didn't mean it literally...it may confuse him at his age Heath.


----------



## Bubbsie

Back from London...the girls & the shopping unpacked from the car...just about to pour my coffee...I needdddddddddddddddddddddddddddd it...good drive home...roof down...music up...just packed the girls off to the summerhouse...they are doing hair & make up...plus manni's & peddi's at ages 9... 9 & 8 respectively...oh the peace & quiet is sheer bliss I knew that summerhouse would pay for itself eventually.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Been pulling up & burning weeds.  Absolutely infested with bindweed.  Nightmare stuff.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...hard work.


----------



## Kaylz

Usual rituals, then spent half hour or so crawling round the house looking for a rubber foot that someone lost off my kitchen scales, I don't know how many times I've said lift don't drag!  Haven't been able to find it so have had to improvise and recreate it with a piece of blu tack , just finished my coffee and away to start getting ready in a minute for my dad picking us up, going to go and sit and wait outside seen as its such a beautiful evening  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> OMG I cant believe you posted this, I actually asked my mum if she knew if it was 'safe' for the likes of us here to use these!!! xx



Risk from these fish foot spas are low but the advice from the NHS is diabetics and those with compromised immune systems *should not use them*. Personally, nothing would possess me.

https://www.nhs.uk/news/medical-practice/fish-pedicure-risk-very-low/


Groups not recommended to have a fish pedicure

The agency also says fish pedicures are not recommended for people that may increase the risk of infection or pose an infection risk to other clients. This includes people who:


have had their legs waxed or shaved in the previous 24 hours (they may have tiny cuts that increase infection risk) 
have any open cuts, wounds, abrasions or broken skin on the feet or lower legs 
have an infection on the feet (including athlete’s foot or a verruca) 
have psoriasis, eczema or dermatitis affecting the feet or lower legs 
are diabetic (which leads to increased risk of infection) 
have a blood-borne virus such as hepatitis B, hepatitis C or HIV 
have an immune deficiency due to illness or medication 
have bleeding disorders or take anticoagulant medication (for example, heparin or warfarin)


----------



## Kaylz

Cheers for that @Amigo not that I've seen anything like that around here, but a Type 2 friend of mine has done it and said it was really good x


----------



## Kaylz

Well been to Tesco and Aldi and only spent £2 odd lol, the bonus of a Tesco Clubcard and the vouchers arriving at the correct time haha, didn't actually get much for me, few cartons of almond milk, couple of boxes of oats and butter at Tesco and a couple tubes of hand cream and 2 packs baby wipes at Aldi, was getting stressed at Bruce huffing and puffing so wanted to get out as soon as possible in the hope he'd stop his stropping xx


----------



## Dave W

Mark Parrott said:


> Been pulling up & burning weeds.  Absolutely infested with bindweed.  Nightmare stuff.


Yes Mark, I can empathise. Bind weed is an absolute burger to get rid of. I get some coming through from a lazy neighbour's garden as well as ground elder. Best method of eradication I've found is the 'chemical hoe' in the form of glyphosate.


----------



## Dave W

Managed to grab a snap of a Great Tit 'recyling' garden bugs into one of our nest boxes.


----------



## Bubbsie

Dave W said:


> Managed to grab a snap of a Great Tit 'recyling' garden bugs into one of our nest boxes.View attachment 8879


Great photo Dave.


----------



## Bubbsie

The first lot of washing done...the girls ready for their trip to an adventure park with a mud slide (lord knows what state they will come home in)...waiting for them to set off...then it's more bread making...later planning on some low carb savoury crackers.


----------



## Spireite72

Son 16 comes home today from his girlfriends spent the weekend together( reluctantly let him go). I will have put on my head stone finished of by Joseph. If I hear dad your going to be a grandad. Just after I’ve throttled him.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Son 16 comes home today from his girlfriends spent the weekend together( reluctantly let him go). I will have put on my head stone finished of by Joseph. If I hear dad your going to be a grandad. Just after I’ve throttled him.


Spireite when they get to that age they know it all...there's not a great deal we can do about that when they reach 16...I feel your pain.


----------



## Spireite72

Bubbsie said:


> Spireite when they get to that age they know it all...there's not a great deal we can do about that when they reach 16...I feel your pain.


He definitely thinks he knows everything. Taking his GCSE’s at the minute and got a conditional place at a new school for A levels he want to take maths physics biology and chemistry.( loves to tell me about my diabetes as he’s done it at school) he wants to do bio chemistry at university.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just made some savoury crackers...in total it took me about twenty minutes including prep...cooking & taking the photographs...these are plain crackers with a few herbs...Nigella seeds & a little sea salt added...however you could add anything you like...I have made these small again you could make them any size you like...tried a couple with some cream cheese...they taste good...perfect for dipping...I'll be making some more later this morning...with some garlic puree & parmesan cheese added (got to buy some parmesan)...then a glass or two of fizz this evening...with some crackers & dips...looking forward to that.



_150g ground almond
1 egg
1 tbsp. olive oil
½ tsp. salt _

_Preparation:_
_1.  Preheat oven to 180C_
_2.  Combine ground almond with salt_
_3.  In a little bowl combine egg with olive oil_
_4.  Add egg mixture to almond mixture and combine together._
_5.  Add some herbs or spices if you like. I added a bit of grated cheese but they taste great plain as well._
_6.  Roll the dough between 2 sheets of baking paper. Remove the top sheet and cut out the shapes you like. It can be squares or circles (I used shot glass to make mine). Squares are easier to make as you don’t have left over dough and don’t need to repeat the process of cutting._
_7.  Bake on baking paper for about 10-12 minutes._
_8.  Let the crackers cool down and serve with cheese or just plain._


Approximately 0.4 carbs per cracker 47 calories per cracker.


----------



## Spireite72

Bubbsie said:


> Just made some savoury crackers...in total it took me about twenty minutes including prep...cooking & taking the photographs...these are plain crackers with a few herbs...Nigella seeds & a little sea salt added...however you could add anything you like...I have made these small again you could make them any size you like...tried a couple with some cream cheese...they taste good...perfect for dipping...I'll be making some more later this morning...with some garlic puree & parmesan cheese added (got to buy some parmesan)...then a glass or two of fizz this evening...with some crackers & dips...looking forward to that.
> 
> View attachment 8891
> View attachment 8892
> _150g ground almond
> 1 egg
> 1 tbsp. olive oil
> ½ tsp. salt _
> 
> _Preparation:_
> _1.  Preheat oven to 180C_
> _2.  Combine ground almond with salt_
> _3.  In a little bowl combine egg with olive oil_
> _4.  Add egg mixture to almond mixture and combine together._
> _5.  Add some herbs or spices if you like. I added a bit of grated cheese but they taste great plain as well._
> _6.  Roll the dough between 2 sheets of baking paper. Remove the top sheet and cut out the shapes you like. It can be squares or circles (I used shot glass to make mine). Squares are easier to make as you don’t have left over dough and don’t need to repeat the process of cutting._
> _7.  Bake on baking paper for about 10-12 minutes._
> _8.  Let the crackers cool down and serve with cheese or just plain._
> 
> 
> Approximately 0.4 carbs per cracker 47 calories per cracker.


Definitely trying this they look really good might add some herds


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Definitely trying this they look really good might add some herds


Spireite you can add what you like...after you rolled them out cook them on an oiled baking sheet (I just used some greaseproof & smeared a little extra oil on it) and make sure you lift them off with a palette knife...they are brilliant for dipping...going to make some with garlic & chilli later...can't wait...watch your timing since all oven temperatures do vary...so keep an eye on them.


----------



## Bubbsie

OMG...Harry just ripped his nail almost out of its socket...came traipsing along with a bloody paw...poor little fellow...had to restrain him...pull it right out...ooh...not nice...he's resting now with a big bowl of treats...then to clean it thoroughly.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been getting the spare room ready for when mum-in-law comes down in 4 weeks time.  Yes, there is a lot of sorting out that needs doing.  Has been used as a dumping ground.


----------



## grovesy

Shopping,gardening, walk around the Park and bought some more plants.


----------



## Kaylz

Spireite72 said:


> Definitely trying this they look really good might add some herds


Are 'herds' any good, do they contain a lot of carbs?  x


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> OMG...Harry just ripped his nail almost out of its socket...came traipsing along with a bloody paw...poor little fellow...had to restrain him...pull it right out...ooh...not nice...he's resting now with a big bowl of treats...then to clean it thoroughly.


Oh no! Hope Harry's ok!! Big hugs for him from me!! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Oh no! Hope Harry's ok!! Big hugs for him from me!! xx


He seems to be okay Kaylz...it is a little sore but he is being brave.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Been getting the spare room ready for when mum-in-law comes down in 4 weeks time.  Yes, there is a lot of sorting out that needs doing.  Has been used as a dumping ground.


I've had several rooms like that Mark.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> He seems to be okay Kaylz...it is a little sore but he is being brave.


Hope it heals soon!! xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Hope it heals soon!! xx


Yes I just need to keep an eye on it Kaylz...make sure it stays clean...thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie

The girls are back from the adventure park (complete with mud slide)… another lot of washing on...thank goodness for the stain remover programme & Vanish!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Dave W said:


> Managed to grab a snap of a Great Tit 'recyling' garden bugs into one of our nest boxes.View attachment 8879


Lovely picture


----------



## Grannylorraine

Made hubby a Victoria sandwich filled with Italian meringue buttercream and raspberry jam (yes I know traditionally it is strawberry jam, but her prefers raspberry). All was going well until I ate a small slice but it was delicious.


----------



## AJLang

Thursday I spent the day feeling so down, not suicidal, but bad enough to nearly call the Samaritans. But fortunately Mark was off for a long weekend from Friday so that has helped a lot. On Friday we went out for a light lunch. Saturday we spent several hours at the Crick Boat show - first time I've hired a mobility scooter and it was a great relief to be able to go round the show without being in pain. Yesterday afternoon I started doing knitting for a local breast cancer charity, then we spent the afternoon outside at a pub with a live band and BBQ. Today has been quite quiet but enjoying sitting in the garden reading. Mark is back at work tomorrow but hoping that my mood will stay ok


----------



## Grannylorraine

AJLang said:


> Thursday I spent the day feeling so down, not suicidal, but bad enough to nearly call the Samaritans. But fortunately Mark was off for a long weekend from Friday so that has helped a lot. On Friday we went out for a light lunch. Saturday we spent several hours at the Crick Boat show - first time I've hired a mobility scooter and it was a great relief to be able to go round the show without being in pain. Yesterday afternoon I started doing knitting for a local breast cancer charity, then we spent the afternoon outside at a pub with a live band and BBQ. Today has been quite quiet but enjoying sitting in the garden reading. Mark is back at work tomorrow but hoping that my mood will stay ok


Sorry to hear you were so down. Sounds like you had a nice weekend though


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grannylorraine. Yes it has been a nice relaxing weekend x


----------



## Kaylz

@AJLang sorry to see you've had a few bad days, nice to hear you had a better weekend though, hope you have a good day tomorrow  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well spent most of the day copying out recipes, back is killing with the way I've been sitting, been a scorcher here but as the neighbours make you feel uncomfortable couldn't even go and sit outside for a bit! That warm I've switched from a t-shirt to a vest top! Currently watching BGT which went off for a bit due to the bad weather they are experiencing down there then we're going to watch Corrie xx


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> @AJLang sorry to see you've had a few bad days, nice to hear you had a better weekend though, hope you have a good day tomorrow  xx


Thank you Kaylz  xx


----------



## Brando77

Spent the day walking along the coast in the sun...and fell into the pub on the beach. Had a nap and now rushing around getting ready for an early work start. Had so many chores planned for Sun and Mon and ended up doing them now....wait....I'm goofing off again on the Internet DOH! Have a good week people.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I didn't mean it literally...it may confuse him at his age Heath.


I'm like that now,lol


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> Made hubby a Victoria sandwich filled with Italian meringue buttercream and raspberry jam (yes I know traditionally it is strawberry jam, but her prefers raspberry). All was going well until I ate a small slice but it was delicious.


That sounds nice lorraine, you done well I would of had to make it a large one I love meringue,


----------



## Heath o

Went for 5k wogg this morning,changed wheel on bike cos interlude was knackered, took it for test ride 6 miles and it broke down right at back of a rough area on a bridle path people in 30s setting fires throwing those large gas canisters on fire and about 5 or 6 people on field on motorbikes a few lads come from back of the estate staring at me and those on motorbikes was following me down path 6 miles had to push my bike,never so glad to get back home,took dogs out,then had run to shop well more of a sprint,


----------



## Mark Parrott

Heath o said:


> Went for 5k wogg this morning,changed wheel on bike cos interlude was knackered, took it for test ride 6 miles and it broke down right at back of a rough area on a bridle path people in 30s setting fires throwing those large gas canisters on fire and about 5 or 6 people on field on motorbikes a few lads come from back of the estate staring at me and those on motorbikes was following me down path 6 miles had to push my bike,never so glad to get back home,took dogs out,then had run to shop well more of a sprint,


Went for a 5k what?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Will be blitzing the bedroom today after a massive infestation of Bluebottles last night.  Took a lot of fly spray & swatting to get rid of them.  Wondering if one of the cats has bought something in that's festering somewhere.  Also need to pop into town to pay £10 into bank so I don't go overdrawn & take some stuff to the tip.


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> Went for a 5k what?


Wogg, mixture of walking and jog,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Went for 5k wogg this morning,changed wheel on bike cos interlude was knackered, took it for test ride 6 miles and it broke down right at back of a rough area on a bridle path people in 30s setting fires throwing those large gas canisters on fire and about 5 or 6 people on field on motorbikes a few lads come from back of the estate staring at me and those on motorbikes was following me down path 6 miles had to push my bike,never so glad to get back home,took dogs out,then had run to shop well more of a sprint,


Blimey Heath...sounds like something out of Mad Max...I'd have been glad to get home.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Went for a 5k what?


Exactly what I was wondering too Mark.


----------



## Bubbsie

About to make some bread...managed to get me some of those Jerk Sausages...I will be having them for lunch...hope they live up to my expectations.


----------



## Bubbsie

Been to anti-coagulation clinic...home...fed the girls their mid-morning snack...now to tackle this house...then make their lunch.


----------



## grovesy

Raining here at the moment so no gardening for now. So doing some housework.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey Heath...sounds like something out of Mad Max...I'd have been glad to get home.


Knew it was rough estate but thought it would be ok travelling at the back of it,what a time to break down eh


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Exactly what I was wondering too Mark.


Wog mixture of jog and walk lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Knew it was rough estate but thought it would be ok travelling at the back of it,what a time to break down eh


I think I might have left the bike & ran off...or was that what they were hoping for?


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I think I might have left the bike & ran off...or was that what they were hoping for?


I was going to lock up in woods and jog back for it day after but it would of gone,but don't think they would of been interested in bike it's definitely seen better days it's about 30 yr old had it given me,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I was going to lock up in woods and jog back for it day after but it would of gone,but don't think they would of been interested in bike it's definitely seen better days it's about 30 yr old had it given me,lol


Honestly you need eyes in yer backside nowadays Heath...even if it's not worth a great deal...some would be content to just smash it...it does pain me to see youths just hanging around...causing damage...just wondering if they really have anywhere else to go...anything creative to do?


----------



## Heath o

I have been on this estate twice before 1St time an house had a big banner outside no drugs till tea time 2nd time I was in an house less than 2 mins, locked motorbike up,they knicked my indicators and siphoned my petrol, lol


----------



## Bubbsie

I've been multi-tasking...walked the dog at the same time deposited the girls in the swing park...did a quick shop on the walk home...utilised the girls liking for housework (while it lasts) and let them fetch the washing in from the garden...now having a quick coffee before tackling the rest of the house...it looks like it's about to hammer down...we got home just in time.


----------



## grovesy

Well I got soaked, walking a few hundred yards down the road after letting friends dog out. Did manage to get a little garden done. We have thunder and heavy rain here most of the day.


----------



## Heath o

Hope it's not near me just got out of shower at gym and not fetched a coat


----------



## Mark Parrott

Well, nothing dead in the bedroom, though did find some dried up cat sick behind the bed.  In fact I think I remember a cat being sick a few years ago whilst sitting on the headboard, but never got round to cleaning it up.  Lots of dust under the bed & £1.20.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, nothing dead in the bedroom, though did find some dried up cat sick behind the bed.  In fact I think I remember a cat being sick a few years ago whilst sitting on the headboard, but never got round to cleaning it up.  Lots of dust under the bed & £1.20.


Are you relieved or disappointed...on the one hand if you had found something that would explain it...on the other one at least you didn't have to remove the dead perpetrator.


----------



## Heath o

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, nothing dead in the bedroom, though did find some dried up cat sick behind the bed.  In fact I think I remember a cat being sick a few years ago whilst sitting on the headboard, but never got round to cleaning it up.  Lots of dust under the bed & £1.20.


Fancy telling people where you keep your stash all the burglars this day an age,lol


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I've been multi-tasking...walked the dog at the same time deposited the girls in the swing park...did a quick shop on the walk home...utilised the girls liking for housework (while it lasts) and let them fetch the washing in from the garden...now having a quick coffee before tackling the rest of the house...it looks like it's about to hammer down...we got home just in time.


Did you get your dreaded outhouse done bubsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Not quite 8am yet but off to make some low carb bread...best to get all those boring chores out of the way before the girls wake up.


----------



## Heath o

Just got up having brew mapped out new running route that's slightly flatter 5.6k aim to do this run twice today 1 with podcast 1 without


----------



## Bubbsie

Bread in the oven already...breakfast done..one wash on more washing waiting...where on earth has it all come from?


----------



## grovesy

Done first session Exercise Bike session. Cloudy and raining again trying to decide what to do today.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Saw this today.  One of the turbines in the neighbouring village was struck by lightning.


----------



## Amigo

Just back from a few nights in a hotel at the seaside with hubbie and son. Met up with some old friends for a really nice night out. 
I’m absolutely shattered now and it was incredibly hot, especially trying to sleep at night. Treat myself to some nice tops and linen trousers and revisited some old haunts. Was surprisingly good food wise...vodka wise, well I’ll pass on that one!


----------



## grovesy

Well second session on Exercise Bike done, trip to retail park, then dropped my son's suit at cleaners on the way home. Very little gardening done, weather still not good.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Did you get your dreaded outhouse done bubsie


No it's still full of boxes...it's just taunting me


----------



## Bubbsie

Walked the dog...walked the girls...fed the dog...fed the girls...now to clear up...again!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

New telescopic fly swat has arrived.  I'm having way too much fun.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> New telescopic fly swat has arrived.  I'm having way too much fun.


I've got one...great but thankfully haven't had to use it much...wait until it's flying ant day...the day when they all seem to swarm/ emerge...ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## eggyg

Decided to treat myself today, this lovely weather has made me realise I have ABSOLUTELY nothing to wear! Bought some new tops and a pair of shorts, not usually keen on ladies of a certain age ie.. me, wearing shorts but these are tailored and just over the knee. Also treat myself to a fabulous new pair of Birkenstocks, my all time favourite sandal. Then accidentally bought 6 books, in a charity shop, £1 each, bargain, should keep me going for a couple of weeks! Got home and it started to rain, what’s all that about? Well, I suppose I should say the boring thing...the garden needed it!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Got dinner prepared.  Been marinating some basa fillets in paprika, cumin & cinnamon & made a cashew sauce to go with it.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Decided to treat myself today, this lovely weather has made me realise I have ABSOLUTELY nothing to wear! Bought some new tops and a pair of shorts, not usually keen on ladies of a certain age ie.. me, wearing shorts but these are tailored and just over the knee. Also treat myself to a fabulous new pair of Birkenstocks, my all time favourite sandal. Then accidentally bought 6 books, in a charity shop, £1 each, bargain, should keep me going for a couple of weeks! Got home and it started to rain, what’s all that about? Well, I suppose I should say the boring thing...the garden needed it!


I have the thong design in that material, they are my favourites too.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Got dinner prepared.  Been marinating some basa fillets in paprika, cumin & cinnamon & made a cashew sauce to go with it.


Sounds amazing! Will you be adding the cashew sauce recipe? xx


----------



## Kaylz

eggyg said:


> this lovely weather has made me realise I have ABSOLUTELY nothing to wear!


I have found myself in the same situation, I have found 2 vest tops that fit but that's it, will need to get myself looking for some things although with my chicken legs I'm not sure shorts are a good idea! lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Well done the mince this morning, bit later than usual as had to wait on a mushroom arriving! lol, got some things written out this afternoon, after the dishes had a rake in bags for the only other vest top that fits, I knew  I had another one, eventually found it!  then had a clear up of my room, got presents brought back from Lanzarote a beautiful fridge magnet, some body cream and a lip balm  (courtesy of Bruce's workmate) now watching BGT  xx


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> No it's still full of boxes...it's just taunting me


You might find some goodies,


----------



## Heath o

Did a 5k course today didn't do it twice as intended sliced little finger on a empty tin and wouldn't stop bleeding for ages, so 
Just took dogs out,thinking of running hartshead pike tomorrow about 6 mile return and very very steep will have to stop to many times but will build leg muscle ,


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> I have the thong design in that material, they are my favourites too.


I have 2 pairs of the thong type, worn them for years but decided on a change. I have permanent Birkenstock tan lines on my feet, these will make a change!


----------



## Bubbsie

First lot of washing on...why do these girls have to change so often?...second lot waiting.


----------



## Bubbsie

Triple chocolate triple brownies in the making...going to use a sugar substitute today...see how that works...if it does (work) I will put this in the low carb baking thread...fingers crossed.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Kaylz said:


> Sounds amazing! Will you be adding the cashew sauce recipe? xx


Cashew sauce

60g cashew nuts
1tbs olive oil
3 tbs water
1/2 tbs lemon juice
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp salt
Pinch of cayenne pepper

Place all ingredients (except olive oil) into a blender & process until smooth.  Add olive oil & process again.
This makes quite a lot of sauce but it can be stored in the fridge for 4-5 days or frozen.


----------



## Kaylz

Mark Parrott said:


> Cashew sauce
> 
> 60g cashew nuts
> 1tbs olive oil
> 3 tbs water
> 1/2 tbs lemon juice
> 1/2 tsp onion powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> Pinch of cayenne pepper
> 
> Place all ingredients (except olive oil) into a blender & process until smooth.  Add olive oil & process again.
> This makes quite a lot of sauce but it can be stored in the fridge for 4-5 days or frozen.


cheers Mark!!  xx


----------



## mikeyB

I’m having a mobility day today. An engineer from a local mobility company is coming with a new inner tube for one of my older wheelchair’s driving wheels. He’s also going to discover that my newer lightweight wheelchair isn’t taking any charge when it’s plugged in, so it might have to go into wheelchair hospital.

Plus a man from TGA is coming to give me a test drive on a Breeze S4 road going scooter.  I intend to get that on Motability, while I have the chance; now I’m in England I fully expect my benefits to be cancelled when they come up for review in a couple of years, because that’s what the government likes to do to disabled folk. If this comes off, I can get back to my painting group down in the village without troubling the local taxis.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Cashew sauce
> 
> 60g cashew nuts
> 1tbs olive oil
> 3 tbs water
> 1/2 tbs lemon juice
> 1/2 tsp onion powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> Pinch of cayenne pepper
> 
> Place all ingredients (except olive oil) into a blender & process until smooth.  Add olive oil & process again.
> This makes quite a lot of sauce but it can be stored in the fridge for 4-5 days or frozen.


Not a fish lover Mark...will definitely try this sauce...sounds superb.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I have found myself in the same situation, I have found 2 vest tops that fit but that's it, will need to get myself looking for some things although with my chicken legs I'm not sure shorts are a good idea! lol xx


Don't complain Kaylz...as long as they get you to where you need to go...and I'm sure they're nothing like chicken legs


----------



## Bubbsie

Won a 'lucky dip' ticket in the lottery...the second one in the past two weeks...about time I won on one of them.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Not a fish lover Mark...will definitely try this sauce...sounds superb.


I'm sure the sauce will go with anything.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Don't complain Kaylz...as long as they get you to where you need to go...and I'm sure they're nothing like chicken legs


Oh they are, there's absolutely nothing to my legs!! x


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm sure the sauce will go with anything.


Just what I was thinking Mark.


----------



## Bubbsie

Done masses of laundry...taken the girls shopping...prepared lunch (for five of them)...entertained my 'old' neighbour with coffee & gossip in the garden...about to clear up for the third time today...they've all gone out to the park...thank goodness.


----------



## Amigo

We’ve had our son out today and he loves to scour the music shops (which are a dwindling breed). Had fish and chips (BG’s 8 after 2 hrs so not too bad). The walk obviously helped.

Treat myself to some nice cosmetics and now trying to cool down. It’s a scorcher here today! Had that fleeting unguarded 2 second thought on the way home...let’s call on mum  bound to happen for a while.

Just having chicken salad much much later.


----------



## Kaylz

Well basically done naff all today, I'm absolutely knackered after being awake since half 4, just want to go to bed and get some decent shut eye , still roasting and clammy so sorry for the tmi but I've been sat most of the evening without a t-shirt on! The thunder storms didn't arrive last night but I really wish they would to clear the air! Oh mum phoned the docs to make an appointment but couldn't get when she needed so she suggest I phone today to book my appointment for the week of the 18th, I got one no problem, 18th at 9:10am also got the option of any time that afternoon, already cant wait till the 20th to get a day to relax! haha xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Well basically done naff all today, I'm absolutely knackered after being awake since half 4, just want to go to bed and get some decent shut eye , still roasting and clammy so sorry for the tmi but I've been sat most of the evening without a t-shirt on! The thunder storms didn't arrive last night but I really wish they would to clear the air! Oh mum phoned the docs to make an appointment but couldn't get when she needed so she suggest I phone today to book my appointment for the week of the 18th, I got one no problem, 18th at 9:10am also got the option of any time that afternoon, already cant wait till the 20th to get a day to relax! haha xx



What’s causing all the angst and insomnia Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> What’s causing all the angst and insomnia Kaylz?


Just as soon as I switch the light off I start to overthink, cant get my brain to stop, weather isn't helping either as the windows and doors are kept tight shut so it's me and Bruce (when he's here in the evening) that suffer  xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Just as soon as I switch the light off I start to overthink, cant get my brain to stop, weather isn't helping either as the windows and doors are kept tight shut so it's me and Bruce (when he's here in the evening) that suffer  xx



Heat and and an overactive brain is a bad combination for sleep Kaylz. This weekend, we slept in a hotel room as hot as a furnace with very heavy traffic noise outside (on the prom) so I appreciate how difficult it is to sleep well through that.
Could be you’re not physically tired enough even though you’re mentally tired. I sometimes use herbal sleeping tablets and they help. I’d be reluctant to start on prescription sleeping pills however and sometimes that’s what the doctors suggest too easily. Some vitamin deficiencies cause insomnia. Hope the situation eases.


----------



## Kaylz

Amigo said:


> Heat and and an overactive brain is a bad combination for sleep Kaylz. This weekend, we slept in a hotel room as hot as a furnace with very heavy traffic noise outside (on the prom) so I appreciate how difficult it is to sleep well through that.
> Could be you’re not physically tired enough even though you’re mentally tired. I sometimes use herbal sleeping tablets and they help. I’d be reluctant to start on prescription sleeping pills however and sometimes that’s what the doctors suggest too easily. Some vitamin deficiencies cause insomnia. Hope the situation eases.


Believe me I am physically tired, there's times in the evening I could easily fall asleep but I've things to get on with so cant, don't know what her problem with opening a window even a crack or leaving the door slightly open is, my room was over 25c last night so made for a very uncomfortable night, end up soaked through then get complained at for changing, feeling like a burden to everyone isn't helping either but hey ho xx


----------



## Amigo

Kaylz said:


> Believe me I am physically tired, there's times in the evening I could easily fall asleep but I've things to get on with so cant, don't know what her problem with opening a window even a crack or leaving the door slightly open is, my room was over 25c last night so made for a very uncomfortable night, end up soaked through then get complained at for changing, feeling like a burden to everyone isn't helping either but hey ho xx



A lot of general unhappiness and dissatisfaction Kaylz. Really hope things can improve for you but it sounds like you’d need to initiate the changes to make it. Take care and hopefully a better night. A fan is essential this weather and I always have a cold shower before bed.


----------



## Carolg

Watered the garden tonight, before the projected thunderstorms tomorrow. Feet got wet, so freezing.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well arrived home, waited 45 minutes for my bags at Newcastle even though it was on priority which didn't please me at all. Newcastle is one of the worst airports I have ever experienced for the baggage handling facilities.
Got home and one of the kitchen circuits fused when I turned the washer on.
Panic.
Called Corgi who immediatey sent an electrician out who in turn took 1 second to turn the trip swich back on, well what do I know about these things lol . I was tired and not thinking. He just smiled.
Thank God for Corgi and the insurance I have with them.
Had umpteen coffees, which were sorely needed and thought I had better test. Returned a 5 which is not bad at all considering the 20 hours trip, the non low carb food I had eaten on the flights, irritation at waiting for my bags, fusing the power etc.
Morrisons delivered my grub stocks. Meat arrived.
Had a Bavette steak for dinner.
Collapsed into bed at 7pm and been wide awake since midnight and starving so had a couple of bacon sandwiches on the Low Carb rolls I bought from the Low Carb Megastore which were delivered yesterday afternoon.Although quite expensive at around 50p each, they are fresh and only 9 carbs each and taste and look just like normal wholemeal rolls.
All-in-all, a normal uneventful day as usual.
Now making phone calls and emails.
Garden is an absolute mess so I wil need to get that sorted pronto. Need to practice my GALMI skills, (Get A Little Man In).


----------



## Bubbsie

Morning...early start again...lots to do the girls are off home this morning...we now have three here one of their friends stayed over yesterday...mind you she only lives next door...packing...baths...then the drive to London...phew...hope the traffic is kind...woke to a 5.9


----------



## Carolg

Morning all. 8.3 this morning (few extras sneaked in, and will have to check carbs in veg chilli-think kidney beans and sauce packet maybe high) also add in oatcakes and moser Roth later(not on same plate)/Nothing but honest.
thank goodness it’s Friday

Think this is on the wrong thread but wot the heck


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 8.3 this morning (few extras sneaked in, and will have to check carbs in veg chilli-think kidney beans and sauce packet maybe high) also add in oatcakes and moser Roth later(not on same plate)/Nothing but honest.
> thank goodness it’s Friday
> 
> Think this is on the wrong thread but wot the heck


Carol you'd be surprised how carby pulses are...I was shovelling them down until someone told me to check the carbs...horrified...yes its the weekend thank goodness....great time to regroup...refocus.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Morning all. 8.3 this morning (few extras sneaked in, and will have to check carbs in veg chilli-think kidney beans and sauce packet maybe high) also add in oatcakes and moser Roth later(not on same plate)/Nothing but honest.
> thank goodness it’s Friday
> 
> Think this is on the wrong thread but wot the heck


I made a chart of carbs in beans & kidney beans are the worst at around 18g carbs per 100g.  I used tins of mixed beans in chilli which are quite a but lower.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I made a chart of carbs in beans & kidney beans are the worst at around 18g carbs per 100g.  I used tins of mixed beans in chilli which are quite a but lower.


Yep I saw that that's what 'woke' me up to it Mark...never a clue they were so carb laden...I was so disappointed.


----------



## Zillah

'Glad' you put this on as I had left instructions for my boys to put a veggie chilli in the slow cooker for tonight (I prepared veg last night so did the hard bit) - so now I shall know to ladle myself very few of the beans  .........aghhhhhhhhhhh I love kidney beans boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Believe me I am physically tired, there's times in the evening I could easily fall asleep but I've things to get on with so cant, don't know what her problem with opening a window even a crack or leaving the door slightly open is, my room was over 25c last night so made for a very uncomfortable night, end up soaked through then get complained at for changing, feeling like a burden to everyone isn't helping either but hey ho xx





Vince_UK said:


> Well arrived home, waited 45 minutes for my bags at Newcastle even though it was on priority which didn't please me at all. Newcastle is one of the worst airports I have ever experienced for the baggage handling facilities.
> Got home and one of the kitchen circuits fused when I turned the washer on.
> Panic.
> Called Corgi who immediatey sent an electrician out who in turn took 1 second to turn the trip swich back on, well what do I know about these things lol . I was tired and not thinking. He just smiled.
> Thank God for Corgi and the insurance I have with them.
> Had umpteen coffees, which were sorely needed and thought I had better test. Returned a 5 which is not bad at all considering the 20 hours trip, the non low carb food I had eaten on the flights, irritation at waiting for my bags, fusing the power etc.
> Morrisons delivered my grub stocks. Meat arrived.
> Had a Bavette steak for dinner.
> Collapsed into bed at 7pm and been wide awake since midnight and starving so had a couple of bacon sandwiches on the Low Carb rolls I bought from the Low Carb Megastore which were delivered yesterday afternoon.Although quite expensive at around 50p each, they are fresh and only 9 carbs each and taste and look just like normal wholemeal rolls.
> All-in-all, a normal uneventful day as usual.
> Now making phone calls and emails.
> Garden is an absolute mess so I wil need to get that sorted pronto. Need to practice my GALMI skills, (Get A Little Man In).


Nice to see you back vince started to get worried,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Kids bathed...hair plaited (corn row) it's a constant battle to keep Aliya's hair tidy...she has so much & its mega thick it seems to take forever ...all done now… suitcases packed... both are definite they have left nothing essential behind...half an hour for them to relax/play...then off to London.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Kids bathed...hair plaited (corn row) it's a constant battle to keep Aliya's hair tidy...she has so much & its mega thick it seems to take forever ...all done now… suitcases packed... both are definite they have left nothing essential behind...half an hour for them to relax/play...then off to London.
> View attachment 8962



Lovely girls with beautiful glossy hair Bubbsie. Very expertly plaited I must say! (I had hair long enough to sit on as a child and remember the mega plaiting sessions)


----------



## Vince_UK

Heath o said:


> Nice to see you back vince started to get worried,lol


Well Gee tanks Heathie


----------



## C&E Guy

Not done it yet - but am about to ...

Hire a pressure washer to blast our patio and a dirty brick wall in the garden. Booked it 10 days ago.

But, today's weather forecast is for torrential rain, thunder and lightning.

Brilliant!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Lovely girls with beautiful glossy hair Bubbsie. Very expertly plaited I must say! (I had hair long enough to sit on as a child and remember the mega plaiting sessions)


Thanks Amigo...it takes some doing...Aliya (on the left) has hair so thick I despair of it...she's just had about 6 inches chopped off it...Georgia's hair is an absolute doddle...if we plait it like that it stays for 4-5 days...possibly longer...so no hair brushing for quite some time...just back from London...shattered...coffee then feet up.


----------



## Amigo

It’s blisteringly hot here today without a drop of rain! It’s got me exhausted and needing ice cream!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> It’s blisteringly hot here today without a drop of rain! It’s got me exhausted and needing ice cream!


Sod it Amigo...if you're having one...I'm having one... there's some mini magnums in the freezer the girls didn't eat...shame to waste them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Zilllah said:


> 'Glad' you put this on as I had left instructions for my boys to put a veggie chilli in the slow cooker for tonight (I prepared veg last night so did the hard bit) - so now I shall know to ladle myself very few of the beans  .........aghhhhhhhhhhh I love kidney beans boooooooooooooooooo


Same here Zilah


----------



## Carolg

C&E Guy said:


> Not done it yet - but am about to ...
> 
> Hire a pressure washer to blast our patio and a dirty brick wall in the garden. Booked it 10 days ago.
> 
> But, today's weather forecast is for torrential rain, thunder and lightning.
> 
> Brilliant![/QUOTE
> Just started pouring down here, really clammy and has been likethat all day. All windows open at work, doors banging when you close them, without even a temper slam lol


----------



## Carolg

C&E Guy said:


> Not done it yet - but am about to ...
> 
> Hire a pressure washer to blast our patio and a dirty brick wall in the garden. Booked it 10 days ago.
> 
> But, today's weather forecast is for torrential rain, thunder and lightning.
> 
> Brilliant!


I bought a power washer and have done 2 areas. One more to go


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> I made a chart of carbs in beans & kidney beans are the worst at around 18g carbs per 100g.  I used tins of mixed beans in chilli which are quite a but lower.


No wonder BG shot up. Enjoyed it though. Glad I didn’t have rice or baked tattie .


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol you'd be surprised how carby pulses are...I was shovelling them down until someone told me to check the carbs...horrified...yes its the weekend thank goodness....great time to regroup...refocus.


Funnily enough I don’t carb count legumes as they are mostly fibre and very slow release so I could potentially go hypo if did inject for them. Have you checked your numbers before and after? You may be surprised. I know it's possibly different for Type 2s but it’s a shame as they are nice and filling.


----------



## eggyg

Been so hot today, very humid. Storms and rain were forecast for this afternoon so we got stuck into the garden, I was fairly glowing I can tell you! Got a good bit weeding and general tidying up done when the thunder started and then the rain, stayed out as wasn't quite finished and didn’t want to leave the weeds on the lawn. Was soaked to the skin so had my second shower of the day, well third if you count the rain one! Then tackled the ironing and put it away but my OCD or analness, is there such a word, got the better of me and I had a good rearrangement of our wardrobes. Generally have everything in order, sleeveless, short sleeves, long sleeves, jumpers, cardies/ hoodies, skirts, dresses etc but I sorted them into light and dark, also did Mr Eggy’s. Now knackered but getting my tea made for me tonight, treat! Cod loin with sweet pepper sauce and new potatoes apparently. It could be s**t with sugar on as long as I don’t have to make it! ( that’s what my mother used to say when I asked what was for tea, or “ a walk round the table” or “ bread and mebbees”)


----------



## eggyg

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks Amigo...it takes some doing...Aliya (on the left) has hair so thick I despair of it...she's just had about 6 inches chopped off it...Georgia's hair is an absolute doddle...if we plait it like that it stays for 4-5 days...possibly longer...so no hair brushing for quite some time...just back from London...shattered...coffee then feet up.


Looks good, my two youngest girls have got mega thick hair and they have always worn it long. Daughter number two’s hair would still be wet 4/5 days after being in a French plait! Her daughter also has very thick hair. Our eldest has very fine hair and so does her eldest daughter, youngest is 5 months old and doesn’t have any hair yet!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Been so hot today, very humid. Storms and rain were forecast for this afternoon so we got stuck into the garden, I was fairly glowing I can tell you! Got a good bit weeding and general tidying up done when the thunder started and then the rain, stayed out as wasn't quite finished and didn’t want to leave the weeds on the lawn. Was soaked to the skin so had my second shower of the day, well third if you count the rain one! Then tackled the ironing and put it away but my OCD or analness, is there such a word, got the better of me and I had a good rearrangement of our wardrobes. Generally have everything in order, sleeveless, short sleeves, long sleeves, jumpers, cardies/ hoodies, skirts, dresses etc but I sorted them into light and dark, also did Mr Eggy’s. Now knackered but getting my tea made for me tonight, treat! Cod loin with sweet pepper sauce and new potatoes apparently. It could be s**t with sugar on as long as I don’t have to make it! ( that’s what my mother used to say when I asked what was for tea, or “ a walk round the table” or “ bread and mebbees”)



Lol, that’s what my mam used to say to us too eggy when we mithered her over what was for tea!


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I bought a power washer and have done 2 areas. One more to go


LOL I bought one about 8 years ago, still in the garage never been used.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Lol, that’s what my mam used to say to us too eggy when we mithered her over what was for tea!


Mine too LOL
Funny how things come back to mind when you read a post like this


----------



## Dave W

Planted out 46 leek plants. Cut a lawn. Hoed some of the veg beds. Then went for a bike ride, it was 28 C when I set out but clouds and thunder started after about 12 miles so turned for home. Sod's blinking law - the skies cleared about an hour after I got home and all we got were a few spots of rain. Had to go out and water the leeks!


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Kids bathed...hair plaited (corn row) it's a constant battle to keep Aliya's hair tidy...she has so much & its mega thick it seems to take forever ...all done now… suitcases packed... both are definite they have left nothing essential behind...half an hour for them to relax/play...then off to London.
> View attachment 8962


Seriously impressed at your hairdressing skills, my girls could never looks like that!


----------



## Kaylz

Been sweltering since I got up at half 6, we really need these thunder storms to hit here in the hope it clears the air, I've went against mothers wishes and hooked my bedroom windows in, it's pushing 25c+ in there and I have my insulin to think about! Opened the living room window as soon as she was out the door this morning, doing the dishes after tea nearly killed me, oven and 2 rings had been on and she had the windows tight shut!! Hopefully be able to get a more restful night tonight xx


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Seriously impressed at your hairdressing skills, my girls could never looks like that!


Been plaiting hair for years & years NJ...my niece used to have a queue of her friends at her house when I popped round...all waiting to have their hair done...a single plait is easy...it's when they want 6-8 that it's really hard work.


----------



## Vince_UK

It is actually rather nice to be able to  post something on this thread for a change lol. 
Basically did nowt or very little.
Made appointments for my "MOT", eyes, teeth, bloods and to see the D Doc on June 11th. Bloods will be taken on Monday.
Made a sausage casserole using Black Farmer pork sausages in the slow cooker. Very nice.
Watched a very interesting series on Amazon Prime called "The Looming Tower" about the run up to 9/11. The political infighting in the USA was quite mind boggling.
I have always believed that could have been totally avoided.
Ordered some ingredients  to make Keto bread off Amazon.
Picked up all the things I had ordered from Amazon while in Shanghai when my right clicking finger got carried away. Need to change my "Subscribe and Save" schedules. Got enough kitchen towel, Calogen, fabric softener etc. to start my own store. I completely forget to change the frequency when I am away.
Ordered some STUR drinks cordials, detest plain water.
Suffered complete traumatic meltdown at the price of fuel here, £1.30/l. That is more than double the Chinese price. Everthing has gone up in costs. BREXIT .
Mobile phone costs, broadband etc.
My meagre pension is taking a hammering.
Will need to go and see the family over the weekend.
The small garden pond I have will need cleaning out. No fish in it now since 2 Herons paid a visit one morning about 7 years ago and decided to scoff the lot.
I fully intend to do as little as possible until he Chinese arrrive June 8th.
Oh, had a video call with Miss Mao lol and was ignored. Decided to sell the Shanghai apartment when I get back and perhaps look at a villa in Kunshan. Sick of travelling each day down the G2 expressway and they really drive like complete **********.
Today will be much of the same -  as they say here, "Ah is gannin te dee bugger ahll the day.".


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> It is actually rather nice to be able to  post something on this thread for a change lol.
> Basically did nowt or very little.
> Made appointments for my "MOT", eyes, teeth, bloods and to see the D Doc on June 11th. Bloods will be taken on Monday.
> Made a sausage casserole using Black Farmer pork sausages in the slow cooker. Very nice.
> Watched a very interesting series on Amazon Prime called "The Looming Tower" about the run up to 9/11. The political infighting in the USA was quite mind boggling.
> I have always believed that could have been totally avoided.
> Ordered some ingredients  to make Keto bread off Amazon.
> Picked up all the things I had ordered from Amazon while in Shanghai when my right clicking finger got carried away. Need to change my "Subscribe and Save" schedules. Got enough kitchen towel, Calogen, fabric softener etc. to start my own store. I completely forget to change the frequency when I am away.
> Ordered some STUR drinks cordials, detest plain water.
> Suffered complete traumatic meltdown at the price of fuel here, £1.30/l. That is more than double the Chinese price. Everthing has gone up in costs. BREXIT .
> Mobile phone costs, broadband etc.
> My meagre pension is taking a hammering.
> Will need to go and see the family over the weekend.
> The small garden pond I have will need cleaning out. No fish in it now since 2 Herons paid a visit one morning about 7 years ago and decided to scoff the lot.
> I fully intend to do as little as possible until he Chinese arrrive June 8th.
> Oh, had a video call with Miss Mao lol and was ignored. Decided to sell the Shanghai apartment when I get back and perhaps look at a villa in Kunshan. Sick of travelling each day down the G2 expressway and they really drive like complete **********.
> Today will be much of the same -  as they say here, "Ah is gannin te dee bugger ahll the day.".


Managed to keep up until the last part...pardon?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Fuel prices seemed to shoot up in one week @Vince.  At one of our garages, it changed everyday, so I told them, 'that thing outside is not a bloody calendar!  You don't change it every day!'


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Funnily enough I don’t carb count legumes as they are mostly fibre and very slow release so I could potentially go hypo if did inject for them. Have you checked your numbers before and after? You may be surprised. I know it's possibly different for Type 2s but it’s a shame as they are nice and filling.


Yes, I did eggyg, big spike.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Yes, I did eggyg, big spike.


Oh that’s pants Carol! What a shame, love my chick peas, kidney beans etc.


----------



## Stitch147

Currently sitting in the hairdressers. This is going to be interesting!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Managed to keep up until the last part...pardon?



He’s intending to do bugger all for the full day Bubbsie


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> He’s intending to do bugger all for the full day Bubbsie


She needs a translator Amigo.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> He’s intending to do bugger all for the full day Bubbsie


Well some of us can Amigo...some of us have to work for a living...no butler here...no housekeeper...no driver...some of us are just plain spoilt


----------



## Bubbsie

Right about to get this place in order...beds stripped bedding in the washing machine...rain or not intend hanging it out in the garden...if I'm quick enough may avoid the showers...a little paperwork to do...then dinner with the low carb spaghetti and some home made Bolognese...can't wait.


----------



## grovesy

More gardening.


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> Currently sitting in the hairdressers. This is going to be interesting!
> View attachment 8968


Looks as if it's going to be very interesting!!  I love your funky hair colours, please never stop! lol xx


----------



## Stitch147

Kaylz said:


> Looks as if it's going to be very interesting!!  I love your funky hair colours, please never stop! lol xx


I don't intend to. This is the finished result.
What do you think?


----------



## Amigo

Stitch147 said:


> I don't intend to. This is the finished result.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 8969



Some of my favourite colours there Stitch. Can’t beat a bit of turquoise!  I can see you with purple too.

Are you happy with it?


----------



## Kaylz

Stitch147 said:


> I don't intend to. This is the finished result.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 8969


WOAH, LOVE IT!!! , its really nice and suits you!!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott

Love the hair, @Stitch147.

Cut the grass, but getting very hot & bothered now.  It's very humid here.  Still, got a cold beer calling my name.


----------



## Stitch147

I love it @Amigo . I've had purple and pink a few times before. This is the first time I've been this colour.


----------



## eggyg

I currently feel really sick! All self inflicted I hasten to add. Daughter number two’s birthday on Monday, so having the hordes around tomorrow, just 13! Would generally have a cooked meal but a beige buffet has been specially requested. But of course mine is no ordinary beige buffet, no trip to Iceland for me. Have made sauages rolls, quiche Elaine ( see what I did there?) and carrot cake. I have eaten one or maybe two sausage rolls to make sure they were fine. Have also had a piece of quiche for the same reason. Then I went and licked the spoon of the carrot cake mix. Blurgh!!! Going for a lie down before I start making the brownies.


----------



## Kaylz

Well put the lack of groceries away this morning, only needed 2 loafs of bread and a pack of mushrooms this week, worktop is usually full after grandads been in on a Saturday lol, this afternoon I gave my feet a lovely soak in some grapefruit scented stuff then moisturised, forgot to use the aloe vera cream though and just used my normal e45  must remember I've got a good stock of toiletries etc built up haha, written the shopping list for Monday, got my outfit sorted for Tuesday just hope its not as warm and clammy by then!! xx


----------



## Carolg

Went to school fair with my friend. Granddaughter and her friend(all10-11 yr old) had stall for fundraising for guide dogs. Boy was it sunny. Bought home made tabletbut donated it back for them to sell again. Then went and bought a senses plug in wax melter thing so spent all the cash I had with me. We went off to local farm shop cafe and had delicious lunch- vegetable frittata with smoked haddock(tons of fish and no bones) and salad followed by pot of fruit tea and home made scone and homemade raspberry jam but fortunately jam was so runny it poured off the scone. Can that be damage limitation ? Came home and did wee bit tidying and lazy Saturday. Going to Edinburgh to see son today. That will lead to a lot of WALKING and talking. Lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Went to school fair with my friend. Granddaughter and her friend(all10-11 yr old) had stall for fundraising for guide dogs. Boy was it sunny. Bought home made tabletbut donated it back for them to sell again. Then went and bought a senses plug in wax melter thing so spent all the cash I had with me. We went off to local farm shop cafe and had delicious lunch- vegetable frittata with smoked haddock(tons of fish and no bones) and salad followed by pot of fruit tea and home made scone and homemade raspberry jam but fortunately jam was so runny it poured off the scone. Can that be damage limitation ? Came home and did wee bit tidying and lazy Saturday. Going to Edinburgh to see son today. That will lead to a lot of WALKING and talking. Lol


Sounds like an idyllic day yesterday... Carol with more to come today...enjoy


----------



## Bubbsie

Collecting the washing still hanging on the line...no more dirty laundry in the house...off to collect something I bought once showered & dressed...then hopefully some more planting...fill up the bird feeder...water the pots again...even in the rain (we were deluged) they seem to get so little.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Our washing routine.  Put clothes in washing machine & let it do it's job.  Two days later, take it out & realise it smells a bit so put it back in for a refresh.  Put it out on the line & forget to bring it in when it rains, therefore it stays out for most of the week.  Finally bring it in & dump it on the 'other' sofa.  Let the cats sleep on it until it needs washing again. Overall, I think one wash takes us a month from loading the machine to putting it away.


----------



## Kaylz

So far I've written out a load of recipes, boiled an egg which burst in the process  (easy know the folk who don't need to think about money or anything as Bruce pipes in with so is that you away to cook another one seen as you cant eat that?) erm why not? it's cooked and perfectly good food!! got stuff sorted for dinner, charged my phone, away to check the laptop for updates and oh won a tenner on the thunderball last night  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Said egg, perfectly cooked, nothing wrong with it, why would I throw it out? lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Our washing routine.  Put clothes in washing machine & let it do it's job.  Two days later, take it out & realise it smells a bit so put it back in for a refresh.  Put it out on the line & forget to bring it in when it rains, therefore it stays out for most of the week.  Finally bring it in & dump it on the 'other' sofa.  Let the cats sleep on it until it needs washing again. Overall, I think one wash takes us a month from loading the machine to putting it away.


Mark I'm sure it's not that bad...it did make me laugh...and there I was feeling guilty because I left the washing out overnight....


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Said egg, perfectly cooked, nothing wrong with it, why would I throw it out? lol xxView attachment 8971


I'd certainly eat it, I was brought up by parents of the wartime 'waste not want not' generation. The only thing in my food waste caddy is well boiled meat bones and the odd fish skeleton.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> So far I've written out a load of recipes, boiled an egg which burst in the process  (easy know the folk who don't need to think about money or anything as Bruce pipes in with so is that you away to cook another one seen as you cant eat that?) erm why not? it's cooked and perfectly good food!! got stuff sorted for dinner, charged my phone, away to check the laptop for updates and oh won a tenner on the thunderball last night  xx


Bruce has too much money Kaylz...I wouldn't throw it away either.


----------



## Kaylz

Robin said:


> I'd certainly eat it, I was brought up by parents of the wartime 'waste not want not' generation. The only thing in my food waste caddy is well boiled meat bones and the odd fish skeleton.


Veg peelings and off bread is about all that gets put in ours!! lol xx


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Bruce has too much money Kaylz...I wouldn't throw it away either.


Don't know what his problem with it would've been but if it had been for him I would've made sure he'd blooming eaten it!! haha xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Don't know what his problem with it would've been but if it had been for him I would've made sure he'd blooming eaten it!! haha xx


Chop it up Kaylz...into a sandwich he wouldn't have known any different...perhaps it has a different taste then with it's hat on top.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Chop it up Kaylz...into a sandwich he wouldn't have known any different...perhaps it has a different taste then with it's hat on top.


Didn't taste any different, that's my daily morning snack lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Didn't taste any different, that's my daily morning snack lol xx


Of course it wouldn't.


----------



## Robin

Kaylz said:


> Veg peelings and off bread is about all that gets put in ours!! lol xx


We've got the benefit of a garden, so veg peelings, banana skins etc get put on the compost heap. I freeze our bread, and defrost it a slice at a time.


----------



## Vince_UK

I would eat it, no reason why not..


----------



## Vince_UK

My wallet and I are off to see my tribe in Cleadon. Raining here but I must brave the inclement weather, well walk to the car


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Mark I'm sure it's not that bad...it did make me laugh...and there I was feeling guilty because I left the washing out overnight....


Honestly, that is only a slight exaggeration.


----------



## Bubbsie

Bran bread proving in the warming oven...I had run out of Greek yoghurt...so substituted with cream cheese & some hot water...it seems to be rising okay...no idea whether it will work...so watch this space.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> My wallet and I are off to see my tribe in Cleadon. Raining here but I must brave the inclement weather, well walk to the car


Vince...rubbish... it's not about the wallet...I bet they can't wait to see you..


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Honestly, that is only a slight exaggeration.


Mark get to it...I'm hanging out the washing because I always use the tumble dryer & its costing me a fortune...I also bought one of those Brabantia rotary  dryers for the garden...tired of seeing it  covered sitting in the corner (they cost a small fortune)...so I've only used the tumble dryer twice in the last two weeks...briefly to get Harry's hair off a sweater & a dress.


----------



## Kaylz

May have a call to the council on our hands tomorrow, toaster kept tripping the electric at the sockets over by the washing machine but was fine at the other side of the room  x


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> Our washing routine.  Put clothes in washing machine & let it do it's job.  Two days later, take it out & realise it smells a bit so put it back in for a refresh.  Put it out on the line & forget to bring it in when it rains, therefore it stays out for most of the week.  Finally bring it in & dump it on the 'other' sofa.  Let the cats sleep on it until it needs washing again. Overall, I think one wash takes us a month from loading the machine to putting it away.


That sounds exactly like my eldest daughter and she has three kids! I go mad with her, I really think it’s a rebellious statement against me because I am one of those sad people who washes, dries, irons and puts away on the same day! I am a laundry freak, my neighbour once left her washing out for over a week, it got rained on, dragged along the ground, wrapped around the washing line, I nearly had a nervous breakdown!


----------



## eggyg

I have spent the morning baking again, chocolate brownies and Victoria sponge. As per, I have licked the spoons and now feel sick AGAIN! Will I ever learn? Hordes coming for 6ish for beige buffet. Chicken legs cooked, mackeral pate made, eggs boiled. No more baking needs done just sandwiches to be made up. Was hoping it was going to be sunny so we could sit outside but it’s not looking if that will happen!


----------



## HOBIE

eggyg said:


> I have spent the morning baking again, chocolate brownies and Victoria sponge. As per, I have licked the spoons and now feel sick AGAIN! Will I ever learn? Hordes coming for 6ish for beige buffet. Chicken legs cooked, mackeral pate made, eggs boiled. No more baking needs done just sandwiches to be made up. Was hoping it was going to be sunny so we could sit outside but it’s not looking if that will happen!


SUN ?  You can not plan anything outside.  Have a good time


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday was exercising day
Early morning Wog 2.5 miles
2 hours at gym
Went swimming 
Out with dogs
Tried going for jog this morning but thighs felt sore and bruised so had a walk up hartshead pike at 6:30 this morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Yesterday was exercising day
> Early morning Wog 2.5 miles
> 2 hours at gym
> Went swimming
> Out with dogs
> Tried going for jog this morning but thighs felt sore and bruised so had a walk up hartshead pike at 6:30 this morning


Blimey you're keen Heath.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Being adventurous with our garden.  We have a large wild area that I am converting to a little meadow.  Just cut a pathway that leads from the garden down to the driveway.  Intend of putting archways at either end & making a small opening where the path bends round for a seating area.  This is my work so far.  Still a lot to do.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Went for a jog this morning, came home and did housework then had my hair done so quite a productive day for me.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...rubbish... it's not about the wallet...I bet they can't wait to see you..


Still cost me a bundle of McDonalds lol
Of course I avoided it which was hell.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Still cost me a bundle of McDonalds lol
> Of course I avoided it which was hell.


I took the kids into McDonalds on the way back here last week...it would have been so easy to slip back into 'old' habits...I didn't but it took some effort...well done Vince


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Being adventurous with our garden.  We have a large wild area that I am converting to a little meadow.  Just cut a pathway that leads from the garden down to the driveway.  Intend of putting archways at either end & making a small opening where the path bends round for a seating area.  This is my work so far.  Still a lot to do.
> View attachment 8982
> View attachment 8983
> View attachment 8984
> View attachment 8985


There's a lot of work there Mark...I won't complain about having to cut my grass again.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I took the kids into McDonalds on the way back here last week...it would have been so easy to slip back into 'old' habits...I didn't but it took some effort...well done Vince


It weren't easy lol
Surprisingly my son has lost quite a lot of weight over tha past 4 months. Beginning to think he may have seen the light.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> It weren't easy lol
> Surprisingly my son has lost quite a lot of weight over tha past 4 months. Beginning to think he may have seen the light.


Well that's positive Vince...competing with his POP eh...you'll have to up your game Vince...it was torture watching the kids eat their meal...but managed to control myself...yes it was hard & cooking for them while they were here was doubly difficult.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Well that's positive Vince...competing with his POP eh...you'll have to up your game Vince...it was torture watching the kids eat their meal...but managed to control myself...yes it was hard & cooking for them while they were here was doubly difficult.


Amazingly, I cope quite well with McDonalds on the odd occasion that I have one.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Amazingly, I cope quite well with McDonalds on the odd occasion that I have one.


Funnilly enough MArk I handled the BK Aberdeen angus pinapple burger at the airport very well last week also lol 
Dangerous


----------



## Bubbsie

Just sent a last minute birthday card...it should get there on time by the skin of its teeth...not normally so precious about birthday cards...but...when it's for the children you have to make an effort...thank goodness for moonpig.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey you're keen Heath.


I know intended to jog up there but after few mins legs were sore so walked, don't even know why was thinking of it could only just walk up it yesterday very steep,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> I know intended to jog up there but after few mins legs were sore so walked, don't even know why was thinking of it could only just walk up it yesterday very steep,lol


I'm about to take 'phat' boy out for a walk Heath...then do some time on the exercise bike...I'm finding it difficult to get back into my routine.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I'm about to take 'phat' boy out for a walk Heath...then do some time on the exercise bike...I'm finding it difficult to get back into my routine.


You'd soon settle back into it bubsie yesterday morning said was going rest my legs till Tuesday but woke up this morning wanting go for run and to the gym,can't get it out of my head now,it took me 49yr to realise exercise was addictive,lol


----------



## eggyg

Operation clean up commenced! Got the majority of the party dishes in the dish washer last night but left all my big serving plates to hand wash today! Well BGT final was on, had recorded it, nearly midnight when I got to bed which is almost unheard of for me. House is now looking back to normalish, still got to re arrange furniture in the dining room and put the big serving plates away. Torture! But not quite as much torture as the left over cakes, tried to give them away last night but they mostly took the savouries. I suppose I could throw them out for the birds? Nah! A little bit of what you fancy does you good.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> You'd soon settle back into it bubsie yesterday morning said was going rest my legs till Tuesday but woke up this morning wanting go for run and to the gym,can't get it out of my head now,it took me 49yr to realise exercise was addictive,lol


I was a complete exercise addict in my youth Heath...suddenly university...work...career there seemed to be little time for it...I have been much more active since diagnosis...however I have slacked off recently...just back from a good walk with Harry...hard going  but we made it..


----------



## grovesy

Sown some seeds that came with my gardening magazine despite saying on the packet sow March/May, thought it is only just June.
Went to Retail Park to look at something in Next they did not have, but got something in Outfit I forgot it was there. 
Not very nice weather here today.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I was a complete exercise addict in my youth Heath...suddenly university...work...career there seemed to be little time for it...I have been much more active since diagnosis...however I have slacked off recently...just back from a good walk with Harry...hard going  but we made it..


Know what you mean bubsie I never did any exercise when I was working didn't need to,just got lazy being out of work,


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Know what you mean bubsie I never did any exercise when I was working didn't need to,just got lazy being out of work,


I still work Heath but my work is intellectually challenging as opposed to physically...feels good to have got some 'proper' walking in...so exercise bike later this  afternoon.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Made some bounty bites.  Very successful.  Bought an archway to put at the entrance of our meadow & some climbing plants to put around it.  Don't think I'll get much done outside today as it keeps raining.  If it dries up later I'll get out and do something.


----------



## Lanny

Just watched the last Fifty Shades film!  Just downloaded my pre-order on iTunes & finished watching it! Blushingly admit to enjoying it!

I found the books hilariously funny, Ana's texts being my favourite parts: NOT submissive at all! 

The films are different but, this one showed Ana's spirit the best! Texts on screen are not the same as reading them in a book! If you've ever seen the lightening speed in which texts are shown on the screen in the BBC production of Sherlock, set in this contemporary age, you'll know what I mean!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Made some bounty bites.  Very successful.  Bought an archway to put at the entrance of our meadow & some climbing plants to put around it.  Don't think I'll get much done outside today as it keeps raining.  If it dries up later I'll get out and do something.


OOh just had a quick nap...going to make some coffee could so do with some bounty bites.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Being adventurous with our garden.  We have a large wild area that I am converting to a little meadow.  Just cut a pathway that leads from the garden down to the driveway.  Intend of putting archways at either end & making a small opening where the path bends round for a seating area.  This is my work so far.  Still a lot to do.
> View attachment 8982
> View attachment 8983
> View attachment 8984
> View attachment 8985



Very nice Mark. Looks like a scene from ‘The Good Life!’


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> Very nice Mark. Looks like a scene from ‘The Good Life!’


We are getting there.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Off to see my musician friend in Bedford today.  Taking my own bread in case we pop round his parents house for sausage sandwiches.  Despite his dad being type 2, there is nothing in their house a diabetic can eat.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Off to see my musician friend in Bedford today.  Taking my own bread in case we pop round his parents house for sausage sandwiches.  Despite his dad being type 2, there is nothing in their house a diabetic can eat.


Maybe you should bring his dad a loaf alongside the recipe Mark?


----------



## Bubbsie

Breakfast done...now a little P/W...then off for a walk with 'phat' boy.


----------



## Kaylz

Breakfast and coffee had (missing out on my 2nd coffee today as wont be here  lol) just waiting to start getting ready to go for the bus xx


----------



## Amigo

Got my haematology consult today which is always tense in anticipation


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I still work Heath but my work is intellectually challenging as opposed to physically...feels good to have got some 'proper' walking in...so exercise bike later this  afternoon.


Did you get on bike bubsie,went for run this morning and at gym tonight break as done me good,


----------



## Heath o

Kaylz said:


> Breakfast and coffee had (missing out on my 2nd coffee today as wont be here  lol) just waiting to start getting ready to go for the bus xx


Only had 4 cups this morning and got enough for 1 more and Mrs won't be back till tea time will have to get emergency coffee out which is not good Nestle bolero made with cereals and fibre 9.3 carbs per cup so will be on limited coffee today,xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Did you get on bike bubsie,went for run this morning and at gym tonight break as done me good,


Gawdddddddddddddd Heath you must be physic...just did thirty minutes on the exercise bike...haven't been cycling regularly for a month or more...found the thirty minutes hard going to be honest...used to do up to two hours a day...will have yo built it up...a little P/W then off out with Harry for  a walk...more cycling later...determined to get back into a routine.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Gawdddddddddddddd Heath you must be physic...just did thirty minutes on the exercise bike...haven't been cycling regularly for a month or more...found the thirty minutes hard going to be honest...used to do up to two hours a day...will have yo built it up...a little P/W then off out with Harry for  a walk...more cycling later...determined to get back into a routine.



Another ‘physic’ instead of psychic. Ingressus has started a trend! Lol


----------



## Heath o

Ahahah that reminds me must get my bike operational today,


----------



## Heath o

9.2 this morning but forgot to take Metformin last night taken 08:40 30 mins after 5k jog


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Another ‘physic’ instead of psychic. Ingressus has started a trend! Lol


I like physic Amigo...all the right letters (almost) just not necessarily in the right order.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> 9.2 this morning but forgot to take Metformin last night taken 08:40 30 mins after 5k jog


Missing one is unlikely to make any difference Heath...since any change in doses wouldn't show for a week or so...and sometimes our blood sugars will go up immediately after exercise...particularly fast paced exercise...after a moderate walk mine go down...after the exercise bike they go up.


----------



## Bubbsie

Phew I am out of shape...did 30 minutes on the exercise bike...I'm shattered...completely out of condition...will be walking later I need to build up some stamina...not looking forward to it but has to be done.


----------



## grovesy

First session on Exercise Bike, then Sports Massage, she found lots of tight spots. Home with a cuppa, weather overcast again. Hoping it will brighten up so I can garden.


----------



## Carolg

Off to bed, ears, throat, chest, head all sore, nose running now like a river. Who left out the razor blades to swallow ? feeling really sorry for myself. The W word and d word can take care of themselves.


----------



## Mark T

I had an MRI this morning, to see if they can find a trapped nerve.  Interesting experience, sounded like I was in a bad thrash metal concert.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Off to bed, ears, throat, chest, head all sore, nose running now like a river. Who left out the razor blades to swallow ? feeling really sorry for myself. The W word and d word can take care of themselves.


Carol sounds horrendous...I hope you're taking something for it & eating well...you have to prioritise getting well...the diabetes will have to take a back seat until you are feeling better...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Saw off a cold caller at my door...a religious organisation renowned for appearing out of the blue...even got her to agree taking me off her list of houses to call on...that I did not agree to be on in the first place...I watched smiling benignly  as she made a line through my details...honestly do I look like I need saving...no need to answer that @Vince_UK


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Saw off a cold caller at my door...a religious organisation renowned for appearing out of the blue...even got her to agree taking me off her list...that I did not agree to be on in the first place...I watched smiling benignly  as she made a line through my details...honestly do I look like I need saving...no need to answer that @Vince_UK


Some tasks in life are difficult, some impossible, some insurmountable, some God alone couldn't change. I will settle for the last one in answer to your statement.


----------



## Lanny

Rant alert***

Got my iPhone back from Apple after battery replacement! Restored from back up, had to erase before sending off, & tried to get into my phone again!

I HATE Apple's new 2 factor autheication when signing in to devices! I spent over an hour trying to get my phone unlocked because the phone number needed IS the iPhone number so, all the texts sent I couldn't get while my phone was still locked! So, autheincate on another device, iPad & that ended up locked too for some reason! All texts sent to iPhone to unlock iPad still couldn't get! Everything is set to the iPhone number! Finally used the MacBook to go to the Apple ID website, sign in, another code sent to iPhone but, there was an option to turn off 2 factor autheincation by setting up 3 questions & answers. Finally, screaming & in tears of frustration, I got back into my phone! My landline has no text facility & can't be used for autheincation! The iPhone no. works EXCEPT when THAT'S the device I'm trying to get back on!

Trying to calm down & posting helped! Rant over!


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol sounds horrendous...I hope you're taking something for it & eating well...you have to prioritise getting well...the diabetes will have to take a back seat until you are feeling better...hope you feel better soon.


Will do. Can’t get warm at all, so having something to eat then hot water bottie and back to bed. Thanks Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Will do. Can’t get warm at all, so having something to eat then hot water bottie and back to bed. Thanks Bubbsie


Some good comfort food Carol...so important to keep your stamina up...yes keep warm & rested.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Rant alert***
> 
> Got my iPhone back from Apple after battery replacement! Restored from back up, had to erase before sending off, & tried to get into my phone again!
> 
> I HATE Apple's new 2 factor autheication when signing in to devices! I spent over an hour trying to get my phone unlocked because the phone number needed IS the iPhone number so, all the texts sent I couldn't get while my phone was still locked! So, autheincate on another device, iPad & that ended up locked too for some reason! All texts sent to iPhone to unlock iPad still couldn't get! Everything is set to the iPhone number! Finally used the MacBook to go to the Apple ID website, sign in, another code sent to iPhone but, there was an option to turn off 2 factor autheincation by setting up 3 questions & answers. Finally, screaming & in tears of frustration, I got back into my phone! My landline has no text facility & can't be used for autheincation! The iPhone no. works EXCEPT when THAT'S the device I'm trying to get back on!
> 
> Trying to calm down & posting helped! Rant over!


I turned two 2 stage off Lanny. Drove me crazy. Now I have the same problem with SKYPE.


----------



## Lanny

Carolg said:


> Off to bed, ears, throat, chest, head all sore, nose running now like a river. Who left out the razor blades to swallow ? feeling really sorry for myself. The W word and d word can take care of themselves.



Oh, dear! Puts my rant into perspective! 

Take it easy @Carolg & get as much rest as you can in bed! Hope you feel better soon.

Hanging my head down!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Rant alert***
> 
> Got my iPhone back from Apple after battery replacement! Restored from back up, had to erase before sending off, & tried to get into my phone again!
> 
> I HATE Apple's new 2 factor autheication when signing in to devices! I spent over an hour trying to get my phone unlocked because the phone number needed IS the iPhone number so, all the texts sent I couldn't get while my phone was still locked! So, autheincate on another device, iPad & that ended up locked too for some reason! All texts sent to iPhone to unlock iPad still couldn't get! Everything is set to the iPhone number! Finally used the MacBook to go to the Apple ID website, sign in, another code sent to iPhone but, there was an option to turn off 2 factor autheincation by setting up 3 questions & answers. Finally, screaming & in tears of frustration, I got back into my phone! My landline has no text facility & can't be used for autheincation! The iPhone no. works EXCEPT when THAT'S the device I'm trying to get back on!
> 
> Trying to calm down & posting helped! Rant over!


I still have an iPhone 5 Lanny and I don't really know how to work that...I am technologically incompetent...I have no idea how your iPhone works...sounds like something off Star Trek...I have just got a big sim card I want so much to go back to my Blackberry...I hate iphones.


----------



## Bubbsie

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss...P/W done...invoices done now to walk down to the Post office & post them...it's cold out there...but it has to be done then the rest of the day is mine...maybe some cheese scones...I really really really wanna zigga zig ahh (with some cheese scones & stilton).


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Saw off a cold caller at my door...a religious organisation renowned for appearing out of the blue...even got her to agree taking me off her list of houses to call on...that I did not agree to be on in the first place...I watched smiling benignly  as she made a line through my details...honestly do I look like I need saving...no need to answer that @Vince_UK



We had an hilarious encounter on that subject Bubbsie.

We were waiting for a lino/carpet fitter to call and there was a knock on the door whilst my husband was busy on the phone. He took it with the phone to his ear assuming it was the lino guy even though he thought the ‘dont you ever wonder why there’s so many problems in the world’ was a bit OTT for a carpet fitter. 
Hubbie beckoned him in and apologised but had to continue the call as it was a medical type thing. The guy then eagerly produced his religious leaflets obviously delighted to have scored a result.
Hubbie looked at them, continued his call and without uttering a word, gently turned him round and ushered him out of the door.

I was just coming down the stairs to help and nearly fell down them laughing when I saw what was happening!

Hubbie’s view - ‘well fancy impersonating a carpet fitter!’  (I’m sorry he hates doorstep religious callers).


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss...P/W done...invoices done now to walk down to the Post office & post them...it's cold out there...but it has to be done then the rest of the day is mine...maybe some cheese scones...I really really really wanna zigga zig ahh (with some cheese scones & stilton).



I can imagine you singing that in those Spice Girls high platforms! It's making me laugh!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Saw off a cold caller at my door...a religious organisation renowned for appearing out of the blue...even got her to agree taking me off her list of houses to call on...that I did not agree to be on in the first place...I watched smiling benignly  as she made a line through my details...honestly do I look like I need saving...no need to answer that @Vince_UK


I have a sure fire way to make them scarper at lightspeed.
I am not going to tell you on here because I would get into serious trouble. I don't mean a word of it but it makes them run for cover very quicky indeed. Causes absolute shock.
I have zero tolerance with those people and infact if I could manage a minus zero then that would be the level.
I am not a bigot and nor am I biased, people have their own beliefs and I totally respect that BUT no way are they going to try and ram it down my throat.
To many people have died and are continuing to die for religion.
Now change topic Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Hubbie’s view - ‘well fancy impersonating a carpet fitter!’  (I’m sorry he hates doorstep religious callers).


Love it.


----------



## grovesy

Managed to do a bit of gardening.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Missing one is unlikely to make any difference Heath...since any change in doses wouldn't show for a week or so...and sometimes our blood sugars will go up immediately after exercise...particularly fast paced exercise...after a moderate walk mine go down...after the exercise bike they go up.


Have had 1 lot of tablets over about 5 days or so keep forgetting exercise always fetches my BS down,lol


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Phew I am out of shape...did 30 minutes on the exercise bike...I'm shattered...completely out of condition...will be walking later I need to build up some stamina...not looking forward to it but has to be done.


Think that Mark Parrott needs some exercise lol,meet up and go for jog,or get him to chase you on his exercise bike,lol


----------



## chaoticcar

Went out to talk to people about the Bible
  Carol


----------



## Kaylz

Went out for an appointment that I cant really mention here but the second word of the place I went is centre so take a wild guess lol, was a lovely morning although rather breezy in the other town, not too bad a meeting either as here I was getting all panicky about getting back from the hospital for my next one in a fortnight but they (or rather he) has decided it would be best to excuse me on the 19th xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Think that Mark Parrott needs some exercise lol,meet up and go for jog,or get him to chase you on his exercise bike,lol


45 Minute walk with Harry...got home just made lunch...tested before at 4.9...I haven't had a four for weeks...shows how my lack of activity has impacted on my BG levels...will be cycling again this afternoon...plus an evening walk for Harry.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> I can imagine you singing that in those Spice Girls high platforms! It's making me laugh!


I loved the Spice Girls Lanny...but high heels NO...I'd be an accident waiting to happen in high heels.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> We had an hilarious encounter on that subject Bubbsie.
> 
> We were waiting for a lino/carpet fitter to call and there was a knock on the door whilst my husband was busy on the phone. He took it with the phone to his ear assuming it was the lino guy even though he thought the ‘dont you ever wonder why there’s so many problems in the world’ was a bit OTT for a carpet fitter.
> Hubbie beckoned him in and apologised but had to continue the call as it was a medical type thing. The guy then eagerly produced his religious leaflets obviously delighted to have scored a result.
> Hubbie looked at them, continued his call and without uttering a word, gently turned him round and ushered him out of the door.
> 
> I was just coming down the stairs to help and nearly fell down them laughing when I saw what was happening!
> 
> Hubbie’s view - ‘well fancy impersonating a carpet fitter!’  (I’m sorry he hates doorstep religious callers).


I didn't even let her get her 'patter' out Amigo... just simply said 'let me stop you there I have no interest, I'm don't want to waste your time or have you waste mine thank you'...she asked shall I take you off the list...I replied ' I 'm on a  list?... yes please do' then gave her my best look...wot a fudging liberty...on their list.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I loved the Spice Girls Lanny...but high heels NO...I'd be an accident waiting to happen in high heels.


Really really really wanna zigga zigg a, hahahahahahahaha  xx


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> 45 Minute walk with Harry...got home just made lunch...tested before at 4.9...I haven't had a four for weeks...shows how my lack of activity has impacted on my BG levels...will be cycling again this afternoon...plus an evening walk for Harry.


Keep it up girl lowest I've ever had is 5.2 that's when 1St started going gym had about 5 6s rest are 7.s and 8.s


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Keep it up girl lowest I've ever had is 5.2 that's when 1St started going gym had about 5 6s rest are 7.s and 8.s


I'd usually have 4's & low 5's on waking Heath...they have risen since I slacked off on the exercise & I only do walking & the exercise bike...no gym or jogging for me...that's a real incentive for me to keep it up.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> I'd usually have 4's & low 5's on waking Heath...they have risen since I slacked off on the exercise & I only do walking & the exercise bike...no gym or jogging for me...that's a real incentive for me to keep it up.


Only ever go on them at gym and there about 2 grand £1,980 out of my price range they are good tho,love the cycle classes some 30 mins some at 45 mins got do min 90rpm and 140rpm on sprint,definitely puts a sweat on you lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Sorted out the new car insurance company...my new policy starts on the 13th this month...already paid way back on the 27th of May...had a text from them while out walking the dog...there'd also been a call on the landline...called them back three times only the original caller could tell me what this was about...they were not available...finally got someone to talk to me...they wanted me to go through my entire policy said they wanted to be sure I knew what I had purchased...advised them I was fully aware...had paid for the product & insisted they tell me if this is a marketing call...yes it was...won't tell you what I said but I am now no longer to be called by them for marketing purposes...how annoying...what an absolute waste of my time!


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> I loved the Spice Girls Lanny...but high heels NO...I'd be an accident waiting to happen in high heels.



Being only 155cm tall, I practically LIVED in heels in my teens & 20's. I could do everything in them, even run for buses! I kid you not: done that quite a few times!

Now, in my 40's & after 17 years of diabetes, I can't wear heels for long! I think there's a natural progression where beyond a certain age, comfort takes over from fashion. Diabetics need to take care of their feet & years of wearing heels have left their mark: thick callused soles!

I HATED being short & not being able to reach things. A pair of heels helped with that! Now, that I don't wear them often, only for special occasions like a family wedding, I'm frequently pulling my pectoral muscles trying to reach for things on top shelves in shops etc.

My pet gripe being size 3 shoes on top shelves. Ladies with small feet are short! Put the large sizes at the top where taller ladies, with their bigger feet, can reach them!


----------



## Amigo

I spent the afternoon with the haematologist discussing my unfortunate need for chemotherapy. May happen later this year once further testing has been done and I’ve had a second specialist opinion. Scans to do, cytogenetic testing and the freezer to fill with food for the family to survive on. 
Want to get my holiday over first because I sure as hell won’t be in much of a condition to enjoy one for a long time after. 
Hoping I can hold together till then!  Tough times folks.

*And I’m having Haagen Daz tonight. Can you blame me! *


----------



## Bubbsie

I love shoes Lanny...I just can't bear to wear high heels anymore even for special occasions...I will wear court shoes with smaller heels...I'm 173cms (actually 172.72 but I rounded it up) so have a bit more height than you … I had to convert those measurements...I can only calculate in feet & inches...blimey what an 'old dinosaur' I am.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I spent the afternoon with the haematologist discussing my unfortunate need for chemotherapy. May happen later this year once further testing has been done and I’ve had a second specialist opinion. Scans to do, cytogenetic testing and the freezer to fill with food for the family to survive on.
> Want to get my holiday over first because I sure as hell won’t be in much of a condition to enjoy one for a long time after.
> Hoping I can hold together till then!  Tough times folks.
> 
> *And I’m having Haagen Daz tonight. Can you blame me! *


Amigo I am so sorry to hear that...is it definite yet or is there a chance you may still be able to avoid it?...I do hope so...eat the whole tub of Haagen Daz...you have a hall pass...fingers crossed it isn't a done deal yet...and for what it's worth...open another tub of HD if you feel the need.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo I am so sorry to hear that...is it definite yet or is there a chance you may still be able to avoid it?...I do hope so...eat the whole tub of Haggen Daz...you have a hall pass...fingers crossed it isn't a done deal yet...and for what it's worth...open another tub of HD if you feel the need.



It’s a done deal just depends when and what treatment Bubbsie. It doesn’t get any better without treatment and treatment doesn’t cure it, only pushes it back for a while.

Such is life! Slurp slurp!...


----------



## Lanny

Oh, no, @Amigo!  I have no words!


----------



## Kaylz

Sorry to hear this @Amigo  xx


----------



## Kaylz

I had an argument on the phone this afternoon with a woman from a debt place, she said I was on the system as currently paying off debt and I answered no I have no debt and went through my I've never had a mortgage or this or that spiel and she had the cheek to sound very rude and angry and ask are you sure miss allan as that's not what I'm seeing here! if I could've understood where she said she was calling from I would've been complaining about her appalling attitude!! xx


----------



## Lanny

Kaylz said:


> I had an argument on the phone this afternoon with a woman from a debt place, she said I was on the system as currently paying off debt and I answered no I have no debt and went through my I've never had a mortgage or this or that spiel and she had the cheek to sound very rude and angry and ask are you sure miss allan as that's not what I'm seeing here! if I could've understood where she said she was calling from I would've been complaining about her appalling attitude!! xx



If you're on BT you can get Call Protect for free! You can set numbers to be sent to a junk mailbox, you need never open or listen to! When that number calls it'll go straight to that junk box & your phone won't ring!

Debt collectors are VERY tenacious & can take some convincing that you're not the person they're looking for! Useful for cold sales calls too! It's a problem on mobile phones too but, I block each number & the list keeps growing!


----------



## Kaylz

Lanny said:


> If you're on BT you can get Call Protect for free! You can set numbers to be sent to a junk mailbox, you need never open or listen to! When that number calls it'll go straight to that junk box & your phone won't ring!
> 
> Debt collectors are VERY tenacious & can take some convincing that you're not the person they're looking for! Useful for cold sales calls too! It's a problem on mobile phones too but, I block each number & the list keeps growing!


It was my mobile Lanny, we don't own a house phone, could never afford to have one installed etc when I was younger xx


----------



## grovesy

Amigo said:


> I spent the afternoon with the haematologist discussing my unfortunate need for chemotherapy. May happen later this year once further testing has been done and I’ve had a second specialist opinion. Scans to do, cytogenetic testing and the freezer to fill with food for the family to survive on.
> Want to get my holiday over first because I sure as hell won’t be in much of a condition to enjoy one for a long time after.
> Hoping I can hold together till then!  Tough times folks.
> 
> *And I’m having Haagen Daz tonight. Can you blame me! *


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Amigo

And now my son has beaten me to the small tub of salted caramel Haagen Daz ice cream I bought and eaten it!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> And now my son has beaten me to the small tub of salted caramel Haagen Daz ice cream I bought and eaten it!


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...send your husband out to buy another Amigo...a large one.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...send your husband out to buy another Amigo...a large one.



I think he did me a favour to be honest Bubbsie. The stress response pushed my level up to an unprecedented 12.1 so don’t need ice-cream!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I think he did me a favour to be honest Bubbsie. The stress response pushed my level up to an unprecedented 12.1 so don’t need ice-cream!


Possibly.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I spent the afternoon with the haematologist discussing my unfortunate need for chemotherapy. May happen later this year once further testing has been done and I’ve had a second specialist opinion. Scans to do, cytogenetic testing and the freezer to fill with food for the family to survive on.
> Want to get my holiday over first because I sure as hell won’t be in much of a condition to enjoy one for a long time after.
> Hoping I can hold together till then!  Tough times folks.
> 
> *And I’m having Haagen Daz tonight. Can you blame me! *


Hugs @Amigo


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> I had an argument on the phone this afternoon with a woman from a debt place, she said I was on the system as currently paying off debt and I answered no I have no debt and went through my I've never had a mortgage or this or that spiel and she had the cheek to sound very rude and angry and ask are you sure miss allan as that's not what I'm seeing here! if I could've understood where she said she was calling from I would've been complaining about her appalling attitude!! xx


Kaylz just don't give them any information...as soon as you know it's a spurious debt collector...just put the phone down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Brought washing in which was left out overnight (@Mark Parrott ) ten minutes in the tumble dryer to take the morning 'dew' off it...finally filled the bird feeder up.


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> I spent the afternoon with the haematologist discussing my unfortunate need for chemotherapy. May happen later this year once further testing has been done and I’ve had a second specialist opinion. Scans to do, cytogenetic testing and the freezer to fill with food for the family to survive on.
> Want to get my holiday over first because I sure as hell won’t be in much of a condition to enjoy one for a long time after.
> Hoping I can hold together till then!  Tough times folks.
> 
> *And I’m having Haagen Daz tonight. Can you blame me! *


Sorry to hear this amigo. Thoughts are with you


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz just don't give them any information...as soon as you know it's a spurious debt collector...just put the phone down.


I can be rude to these people easily. I got a message saying HMRC are taking out a case against me- another scam, so didn’t call them back


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> I can be rude to these people easily. I got a message saying HMRC are taking out a case against me- another scam, so didn’t call them back


Well done Carol...I won't tell anyone anything about myself on the phone...it just goes down or in the draw.


----------



## Bubbsie

A quick fifteen minutes on the exercise bike...breaking up my exercise into short bursts...according to what I've read this morning...short brisk bursts of energy are effective for increased stamina & well being.


----------



## grovesy

Done my first exercise bike session. Sunny so will have a couple of loads of washing to do, and more gardening.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Done my first exercise bike session. Sunny so will have a couple of loads of washing to do, and more gardening.


Grovesy just did a brisk fifteen minutes cycling a short while ago...trying the short bursts of energy theory...began this morning on 6.0...had breakfast & two coffees...2 hours later at 5.6...so will be doing short brisk periods of cycling a lot more.


----------



## grovesy

I do 2 25 mins sessions one in the morning and one in the afternoon.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I do 2 25 mins sessions one in the morning and one in the afternoon.


I'm off out for a walk once I'm showered...then more later this afternoon...I prefer two shorter sessions...it's working better for me


----------



## Vince_UK

I had planned and booked the cars in for valetting today but it started to rain so the cars will have to wait until tomorrow.
Called into Poundland and Iceland. and came out MEGA depressed.
The chocolate and cakes and biscuits etc. etc. etc. and the extremely low prices are mind boggling. They throw themselves at you shouting "Take me, Take me".
In days of yore I would have come out with a low-loader full of stuff but alas.................
God, it gets hard at times 
Looked at some Buffalo steaks and Ostrich steaks. Maybe give them a try sometime.
Not a great fan though of frozen meats.
I did buy 6x1litre Alpro unsweetened almond at Iceland for £5.99
Now to go to the docs to get my bloods taken that I thought I should have had taken on Monday.


----------



## Bubbsie

I've been a very good neighbour this morning...taken in parcels for a couple of neighbours...happy to do that...the courier is so pleasant & always appreciative when you take the parcel...they don't get paid unless they deliver...but he hammers on the door knocker so hard it always makes me jump.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I'm off for one day & this forum goes totally bonkers!  Anyway, I put together an outdoor archway & placed it at the entrance to our meadow & planted a couple of climbing plants wither side of the arch.  Need to widen the path a bit more & burn the grass & weeds away.  Then will put some sand down to level the ground, throw down some weed membrane & finish off with some bark chips.  Dug up some interesting things whilst planting.  Found a couple of flint spearheads & a bit of pottery.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Installed water butt.  This will be for the chickens.  I am ordering an automatic watering system for the coop.  I will connect this to the water butt so they should have plenty of water for when we go on holiday in a few weeks time.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> I had planned and booked the cars in for valetting today but it started to rain so the cars will have to wait until tomorrow.
> Called into Poundland and Iceland. and came out MEGA depressed.
> The chocolate and cakes and biscuits etc. etc. etc. and the extremely low prices are mind boggling. They throw themselves at you shouting "Take me, Take me".
> In days of yore I would have come out with a low-loader full of stuff but alas.................
> God, it gets hard at times
> Looked at some Buffalo steaks and Ostrich steaks. Maybe give them a try sometime.
> Not a great fan though of frozen meats.
> I did buy 6x1litre Alpro unsweetened almond at Iceland for £5.99
> Now to go to the docs to get my bloods taken that I thought I should have had taken on Monday.


Iceland have packs of brogies. Nice but a bit moorish. I have 1 with humus. Yummie


----------



## Carolg

I have been at home. Rested up to get better and have just been with friend to Sainsbury’s. Got a nice raspberry coloured dress so no doubt the response at work will be another “oh you’ve got awful thin” my response is starts with b finishes with f and 2 words. got a lovely pointed cabbage to so guess what I am having for tea. Beautiful sunny day today


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> I have been at home. Rested up to get better and have just been with friend to Sainsbury’s. Got a nice raspberry coloured dress so no doubt the response at work will be another “oh you’ve got awful thin” my response is starts with b finishes with f and 2 words. got a lovely pointed cabbage to so guess what I am having for tea. Beautiful sunny day today


Sounds like a wee bit o shoppin has been done


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> Iceland have packs of brogies. Nice but a bit moorish. I have 1 with humus. Yummie


Need to look at those


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> I had planned and booked the cars in for valetting today but it started to rain so the cars will have to wait until tomorrow.
> Called into Poundland and Iceland. and came out MEGA depressed.
> The chocolate and cakes and biscuits etc. etc. etc. and the extremely low prices are mind boggling. They throw themselves at you shouting "Take me, Take me".
> In days of yore I would have come out with a low-loader full of stuff but alas.................
> God, it gets hard at times
> Looked at some Buffalo steaks and Ostrich steaks. Maybe give them a try sometime.
> Not a great fan though of frozen meats.
> I did buy 6x1litre Alpro unsweetened almond at Iceland for £5.99
> Now to go to the docs to get my bloods taken that I thought I should have had taken on Monday.


Sainsbury’s have alpro unsweetened for £1.00 just now


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> I spent the afternoon with the haematologist discussing my unfortunate need for chemotherapy. May happen later this year once further testing has been done and I’ve had a second specialist opinion. Scans to do, cytogenetic testing and the freezer to fill with food for the family to survive on.
> Want to get my holiday over first because I sure as hell won’t be in much of a condition to enjoy one for a long time after.
> Hoping I can hold together till then!  Tough times folks.
> 
> *And I’m having Haagen Daz tonight. Can you blame me! *


Oh Amigo, total pants! You will hold it together because you dont have any choice, no good crumbling, you have a holiday to go on and grub to cook! If anyone can do it you can! Take care. X


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Oh Amigo, total pants! You will hold it together because you dont have any choice, no good crumbling, you have a holiday to go on and grub to cook! If anyone can do it you can! Take care. X



Just about sums it up eggy from someone who knows the score with these things! Thanks x


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm off for one day & this forum goes totally bonkers!  Anyway, I put together an outdoor archway & placed it at the entrance to our meadow & planted a couple of climbing plants wither side of the arch.  Need to widen the path a bit more & burn the grass & weeds away.  Then will put some sand down to level the ground, throw down some weed membrane & finish off with some bark chips.  Dug up some interesting things whilst planting.  Found a couple of flint spearheads & a bit of pottery.


Me too Mark, trying to catch up with everything, sorry folks if I have missed anything important.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Just about sums it up eggy from someone who knows the score with these things! Thanks x


You’re not wrong. Had quite a day with Mr Eggy, he hasn't felt well for a couple of days, complaining of back/shoulder pain. Then last night he said he thought the pain was in his chest but not his heart! Anyways went to docs this morning and sent him straight to A&E for ECG, chest Xray and bloods taken. All came back fine but they wanted to repeat them, so sent him up to assessment ward. So at least he got fed, I never, ate crap all day. Wanted to repeat tests at 8, said he would be able to leave after results, by 8.45 no tests had been done so I have come home as I was getting hot and cross! He hasn’t any meds with him or PJs or even a phone! I have left him mine with about 20% charge. Just waiting for call to either go and pick him up or to tell me he is staying in. And to top off the very long day I have had, I got a parking ticket at the hospital car park. They can stick it where the sun don’t shine!


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Off to bed, ears, throat, chest, head all sore, nose running now like a river. Who left out the razor blades to swallow ? feeling really sorry for myself. The W word and d word can take care of themselves.


Oh Carol, sorry I missed this. Hope you’re feeling better today, there’s nothing worse than feeling like you've swallowed a pack of Wilkinson Swords! X


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> You’re not wrong. Had quite a day with Mr Eggy, he hasn't felt well for a couple of days, complaining of back/shoulder pain. Then last night he said he thought the pain was in his chest but not his heart! Anyways went to docs this morning and sent him straight to A&E for ECG, chest Xray and bloods taken. All came back fine but they wanted to repeat them, so sent him up to assessment ward. So at least he got fed, I never, ate crap all day. Wanted to repeat tests at 8, said he would be able to leave after results, by 8.45 no tests had been done so I have come home as I was getting hot and cross! He hasn’t any meds with him or PJs or even a phone! I have left him mine with about 20% charge. Just waiting for call to either go and pick him up or to tell me he is staying in. And to top off the very long day I have had, I got a parking ticket at the hospital car park. They can stick it where the sun don’t shine!


Sorry to hear all this and hope Mr eggy got the all clear. Tell them to stuff the parking ticket.xx


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> You’re not wrong. Had quite a day with Mr Eggy, he hasn't felt well for a couple of days, complaining of back/shoulder pain. Then last night he said he thought the pain was in his chest but not his heart! Anyways went to docs this morning and sent him straight to A&E for ECG, chest Xray and bloods taken. All came back fine but they wanted to repeat them, so sent him up to assessment ward. So at least he got fed, I never, ate crap all day. Wanted to repeat tests at 8, said he would be able to leave after results, by 8.45 no tests had been done so I have come home as I was getting hot and cross! He hasn’t any meds with him or PJs or even a phone! I have left him mine with about 20% charge. Just waiting for call to either go and pick him up or to tell me he is staying in. And to top off the very long day I have had, I got a parking ticket at the hospital car park. They can stick it where the sun don’t shine!



Oh gawd...I’m fuming for you! I hate these bloody Assessment Wards because sometimes they just don’t get round to sorting the tests and there’s no idea of when things will happen. I *hate* hospital car parking charges too. So unfair! 
Hope he’s ok eggy. He’d probably be better at home by the sounds of it!


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Oh Carol, sorry I missed this. Hope you’re feeling better today, there’s nothing worse than feeling like you've swallowed a pack of Wilkinson Swords! X


I am better tonight thanks, quickly came and didn’t last too long. A day in the sun did me good as well


----------



## Carolg

Just got my breathe back. Me who does not “do” exercise, just bounced about doin 26 mins exercise in my wii fit. Jogging, hoopla hoop, boxing, step. Now off to bed after big drink. That’s it used for its annual airing lol
Joking aside, the 25 minute thing has set me thinking that even I might manage that...watch this space


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Oh gawd...I’m fuming for you! I hate these bloody Assessment Wards because sometimes they just don’t get round to sorting the tests and there’s no idea of when things will happen. I *hate* hospital car parking charges too. So unfair!
> Hope he’s ok eggy. He’d probably be better at home by the sounds of it!


Got him home at 11.30, all tests clear. They were just dotting the Is and crossing the Ts, we should be grateful really. Think he felt like a fraud, he kept saying it wasn’t his heart, but because clinically he was “ fine” HR, pulse etc were spot on, the GP felt he had no alternative than to send him to hospital because of his history. I have told him to rest today, he does too much and I am sick of telling him but he hates been seen as ill. It is a lovely morning so I will sit him in his bath chair, with a tartan blanket on his knees,  in the shade of his grape vine with the Times crossword!


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Just got my breathe back. Me who does not “do” exercise, just bounced about doin 26 mins exercise in my wii fit. Jogging, hoopla hoop, boxing, step. Now off to bed after big drink. That’s it used for its annual airing lol
> Joking aside, the 25 minute thing has set me thinking that even I might manage that...watch this space


Carol you'll be amazed how much that would help...I've started to resume my exercise...up it a little I don't do masses...just walking & the exercise bike...I have  wii machine with the fitness programme & the step board...now if only I could remember which box it is in.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Got him home at 11.30, all tests clear. They were just dotting the Is and crossing the Ts, we should be grateful really. Think he felt like a fraud, he kept saying it wasn’t his heart, but because clinically he was “ fine” HR, pulse etc were spot on, the GP felt he had no alternative than to send him to hospital because of his history. I have told him to rest today, he does too much and I am sick of telling him but he hates been seen as ill. It is a lovely morning so I will sit him in his bath chair, with a tartan blanket on his knees,  in the shade of his grape vine with the Times crossword!



Never worry about ‘feeling a fraud’. History and propensity doesn’t give us that luxury. Better fully checked out and ok than you sitting afterwards thinking, ‘I wish I’d....’ Glad he’s ok eggy.


----------



## Kaylz

So far today I've pre cooked my mushrooms for tea, sorted dinner, copied out a few more recipes, sorted out my e liquid (looks like I'm about to open up a shop! So far of tried and tested flavours I have 15+ bottles of cinnamon, 15+ bottles of vanilla, 13 bottles of caramel, 10 bottles of spearmint, 2 bottles of clove and 1 and a half of parma violets, still to try I have blackberry burst, pear drop and 2 rhubarb and custards) should keep me going a while lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Been to London & back home now...a complete mix up with the - - - - had a ride on the Woolwich Ferry (its free) an experience but I avoided it on the way back and opted for the Blackwell tunnel.


----------



## grovesy

Lots of gardening, 2 exercise bike sessions, chiropractor , followed by trip into town.


----------



## Brando77

Bubbsie said:


> Been to London & back home now...a complete mix up with the - - - - had a ride on the Woolwich Ferry (its free) an experience but I avoided it on the way back and opted for the Blackwell tunnel.


I was born n bred in Woolwich, the Ferry was my home when hopping school. I live on the Kent coast now but have told everyone I want my ashes thrown off the Ferry as I don't want to be a ghost with Kentish people just my relatives and other Woolwich people.


----------



## Bubbsie

Brando77 said:


> I was born n bred in Woolwich, the Ferry was my home when hopping school. I live on the Kent coast now but have told everyone I want my ashes thrown off the Ferry as I don't want to be a ghost with Kentish people just my relatives and other Woolwich people.


First time I've ever been on it Brando...amazing how quick it was...and free...didn't use it on the way back...there was a massive queue waiting in the little car park...an odd experience but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Carol you'll be amazed how much that would help...I've started to resume my exercise...up it a little I don't do masses...just walking & the exercise bike...I have  wii machine with the fitness programme & the step board...now if only I could remember which box it is in.


I walked home from knitting club, just down the road but took a long way round. Lovely still night, and not late. Today 7884 steps, just with around building and walking home. Better than nothing.wii fit tomorrow night my trainers are still looking after the twist and shape thingy which is hiding in the bedroom


----------



## grovesy

First Exercise Bike session, a bit of gardening, and I picked my first 2 ripe strawberries.


----------



## Heath o

Carolg said:


> Just got my breathe back. Me who does not “do” exercise, just bounced about doin 26 mins exercise in my wii fit. Jogging, hoopla hoop, boxing, step. Now off to bed after big drink. That’s it used for its annual airing lol
> Joking aside, the 25 minute thing has set me thinking that even I might manage that...watch this space


Keep up the good work carol


----------



## Heath o

Yesterday tried 5k no energy so just 1 mile cut Privett in back garden 
Today doing Privett on otherwise possible gym tonight and dog walk


----------



## Bubbsie

Cancelled my RAC membership...I have breakdown cover for my car since\I drive extensively...my new insurers provide basic roadside assistance and for an extra £37 per year they provide all the RAC do for approximately £400 less...I am liking this money saving drive (pun intended)… perhaps we need a money saving thread?


----------



## Mark Parrott

I got some solar lights & put them around our new arch.  Can't wait til it gets dark now.


----------



## Carolg

“Cooked” a salad, sat in sun room which is like a goldfish bowl. Put a washing on, going to swear and go for w word after tea.... no not work which is finished till Monday will get some humus and cream and look for stuff for bran bread


----------



## Bubbsie

I've made some buns/bread apart from that I've done as little as possible.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> “Cooked” a salad, sat in sun room which is like a goldfish bowl. Put a washing on, going to swear and go for w word after tea.... no not work which is finished till Monday will get some humus and cream and look for stuff for bran bread


Isn't a cooked salad called a stir fry?


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> Isn't a cooked salad called a stir fry?


Maybe, but was just being silly. Went for a walk to Lidl and longer way home. Lovely night, and that which should not be spoken about on this post, has come down from 8.5 to 6.2. Got ingredients for almond and walnut scones, but bought whole almonds that I can  grind. They still have their skins so hopefully ok.


----------



## Bubbsie

Half an hour on the exercise bike...then up & down the garden watering the pots & hanging baskets...out the front of the house watering the hanging baskets...thinking about watering myself now with a couple of Gin & Tonics...ice & a slice of course.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Half an hour on the exercise bike...then up & down the garden watering the pots & hanging baskets...out the front of the house watering the hanging baskets...thinking about watering myself now with a couple of Gin & Tonics...ice & a slice of course.


Sounds good. I have some raspberry gin and a bottle of pink gin plus slimline tonic. Also lemon and ice....do I hear a plan in my head coming together. Sad old lady having a lone drink. Pj,s calling and I bought a dvd “the greatest showman”. Seen it at cinema but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Maybe, but was just being silly. Went for a walk to Lidl and longer way home. Lovely night, and that which should not be spoken about on this post, has come down from 8.5 to 6.2. Got ingredients for almond and walnut scones, but bought whole almonds that I can  grind. They still have their skins so hopefully ok.


You would probably be best removing the skins first, easy enough to do if they've been soaked long enough xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> You would probably be best removing the skins first, easy enough to do if they've been soaked long enough xx


I could soak them tonight and do the peely thing tomorrow


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Maybe, but was just being silly. Went for a walk to Lidl and longer way home. Lovely night, and that which should not be spoken about on this post, has come down from 8.5 to 6.2. Got ingredients for almond and walnut scones, but bought whole almonds that I can  grind. They still have their skins so hopefully ok.


I don't bother removing the skins.  Makes a more rustic flour.  Sieve it before use to get the lumps out.


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> I could soak them tonight and do the peely thing tomorrow


Yeah that's what I would do, just leave them soaking overnight and it should be easy enough to remove the skins in the morning xx


----------



## Carolg

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> I could soak them tonight and do the peely thing tomorrow


Carol there is no need to remove the skins they are a great source of nutrition...however if you decide you want to it's better to place the almonds in a bowl...pour boiling water to barely cover the almonds..let them sit for 1 minute...drain... rinse under cold water... drain again...pat dry then slip the skins off..don't let the almonds sit in hot water too long or they will lose their crispness...but since you are grinding them to use as almond flour you would need to ensure they are completely dry before blitzing them.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Life's too short to peel almonds.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, this morning a pile of bedroom furniture arrived from Oak Furnitureland. It’s an odd company to deal with - excellent customer service, but they don’t unpack the furniture. So I’ve been slowly fighting my way through cardboard, tape and polystyrene, so I’m knackered. Still, a couple of Trammies fixed the aches and pains. Just two wardrobes to set free tomorrow. That’s a job for daughter and son-in-law, and my ever helpful grandson. (He will be supervising from the comfort of Granddad’s special chair, now that he’s worked out what all the pictures on the control buttons mean.)

Kitchen fitters arrive on Monday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Life's too short to peel almonds.


Agree wholeheartedly...or is it because we're just lazy


----------



## Bubbsie

Off out to take the washing in that I left out all night...doing better than @Mark Parrott … at least I got it out of the machine.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Off out to take the washing in that I left out all night...doing better than @Mark Parrott … at least I got it out of the machine.


I'll have to check our machine to see if there is any washing in there.  Haven't looked for a few days.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Agree wholeheartedly...or is it because we're just lazy


I think the term 'Life's too short to...' generally translates as 'I'm too lazy to...' or 'I can't be bothered to...'


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> I think the term 'Life's too short to...' generally translates as 'I'm too lazy to...' or 'I can't be bothered to...'


Must agree, the thought of peeling nuts made me walk a bit faster in agitation. Didn’t peel them though. . I watched that eat well for less, couldnt believe some people always bought grated cheese, but I am converted for some things... lazy so and so that I can be


----------



## Carolg

Good sleep, washing ready to hang out, wee bit housework to do then going to local town as my silver opal bracelet is waiting (for 3weeks) to be picked up  from jeweller. Here is hoping the repair and resize has been successful as soldering repair might make opal next to solder go black Will be lazy and get salad box from subway as I have a voucher. Will pop into Aldi for shhh the sausages and resist moser roth. Family for lunch tomorrow so better hoover and dust although they come to see me, not house have a good day all


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Good sleep, washing ready to hang out, wee bit housework to do then going to local town as my silver opal bracelet is waiting (for 3weeks) to be picked up  from jeweller. Here is hoping the repair and resize has been successful as soldering repair might make opal next to solder go black Will be lazy and get salad box from subway as I have a voucher. Will pop into Aldi for shhh the sausages and resist moser roth. Family for lunch tomorrow so better hoover and dust although they come to see me, not house have a good day all


I have a parcel to collect...not sure I can be bothered Carol...I haven't even taken the washing off the line yet...got distracted watching some vintage TV...so what...it's Saturday is my excuse...feeling incredibly lazy...giving in to it this morning.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I have a parcel to collect...not sure I can be bothered Carol...I haven't even taken the washing off the line yet...got distracted watching some vintage TV...so what...it's Saturday is my excuse...feeling incredibly lazy...giving in to it this morning.


Too right bubbsie. If you are old enough to remember when Sunday was supposed to be day of rest , at least the recognition was that people should have a rest day. Now, all go go go. I haven’t had a duvet day for ages


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Too right bubbsie. If you are old enough to remember when Sunday was supposed to be day of rest , at least the recognition was that people should have a rest day. Now, all go go go. I haven’t had a duvet day for ages


I do remember those kind of Sundays Carol...herded off to church...no TV...then after lunch dispatched off to our local sweet shop for a bag of Dairymaid toffees as a treat...nothing much to do until tea time...then more church...Sundays seems never ending for me way back then.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> I do remember those kind of Sundays Carol...herded off to church...no TV...then after lunch dispatched off to our local sweet shop for a bag of Dairymaid toffees as a treat...nothing much to do until tea time...then more church...Sundays seems never ending for me way back then.


Never had them sort of Sunday's as all my life worked most weekends and bank holidays.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> Never had them sort of Sunday's as all my life worked most weekends and bank holidays.


grovesy that was many years ago before I was working age...I'm self employed so work weekends & bank holidays too...I have to plan well ahead to take even a Saturday off.


----------



## Carolg

grovesy said:


> Never had them sort of Sunday's as all my life worked most weekends and bank holidays.


That was before I was a shift worker grovesy , was just a bairn


----------



## Lanny

grovesy said:


> Never had them sort of Sunday's as all my life worked most weekends and bank holidays.



That was the same for me too! In the restaurant business working every weekend & Bank Holidays! I'm like the Dowager Countess in Downton Abbey asking "What's a weekend?" as I never had them until 2010 when the family restaurant was sold & we retired!


----------



## HOBIE

Been up for an early start to WATCH some excellent Diabetics set off on "Ride for 7". Bright fresh morning


----------



## Bubbsie

Had a fabulous walk in our local park with Harry...gorgeous little ducklings on the little river that runs through it...hordes of them...counted at least 12 of them swimming in formation behind two females...on the way home stopped to pick up some strawberries & extra thick cream...just eaten more than I intended to.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've been food shopping, got chicken feed & looked at pond stuff as we plan in building a little pond in our meadow.  Put car through car wash & need to give it a good hoovering this afternoon.  Will take the seat covers off & wash them too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Took the Chnese into Newcastle to show them around my fair city. Had lunch in the Grainger Market where I opted for a cheese salad and they had Roast Beef stotties with chips lol, SO JEALOUS. I told them it is tradtional Newcastle cuisine. The salad was £2 more exensive than the stotties.
Then, as we came out we walked past Greys Monument only to behold Muslim, Palestinian and Human Rights demonstrations with charming members of the far right hurling abuse and insults at them and the police keeping then apart quietly.  They really have little or no idea what is happening in the outside of China, it is all kept from them. The Chinese stood in absolute disbelief, nothing like this would be tolerated in China.  I had to tell them about the concept of free speech, something they totally failed to comprehend. These are educated professionals by the way,bankers.
Then they spotted the LGBT Rainbow flag flying ontop of the old Eldon pub building.  I had to explain to them what flag it was, they hadn't a clue.
Just dropped them off at their hotel. Had enough for today, knackered already.


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Took the Chnese into Newcastle to show them around my fair city. Had lunch in the Grainger Market where I opted for a cheese salad and they had Roast Beef stotties with chips lol, SO JEALOUS. I told them it is tradtional Newcastle/


----------



## Lanny

Umm, what's a stottie?


----------



## Amigo

Lanny said:


> Umm, what's a stottie?



Big bread bun essentially but slightly denser. Tastes like proper bread as opposed to air like some buns 

https://www.lavenderandlovage.com/2...-kitchen-recipe-stotty-cake-stottie-cake.html


----------



## eggyg

After Mr Eggy battling for two weeks trying to mend the washing machine, sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn’t, we relented or should I say I put my foot down, and bought a new washer this morning. I have gone for a Samsung again, have had the last one for about 12 years so it’s had a good innings. We bought locally this time, usually I would just go online and get my electricals from Currys or AO but after the news our House of Fraser is closing in the new year, I decided to shun the internet and shop on the high street. We got a good deal, he will deliver, fit and take away the poorly one on MONDAY! It wasn’t difficult, I parked the car for free, popped in the shop, chose it in 10 minutes, he hand wrote the order in a big book and I got a hand written receipt! I am going to make a real effort to do that more often, I know internet shopping is fab and I do it a lot but I can see our high street being like a ghost town soon if we don’t use it more.


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> Took the Chnese into Newcastle to show them around my fair city. Had lunch in the Grainger Market where I opted for a cheese salad and they had Roast Beef stotties with chips lol, SO JEALOUS. I told them it is tradtional Newcastle cuisine. The salad was £2 more exensive than the stotties.
> Then, as we came out we walked past Greys Monument only to behold Muslim, Palestinian and Human Rights demonstrations with charming members of the far right hurling abuse and insults at them and the police keeping then apart quietly.  They really have little or no idea what is happening in the outside of China, it is all kept from them. The Chinese stood in absolute disbelief, nothing like this would be tolerated in China.  I had to tell them about the concept of free speech, something they totally failed to comprehend. These are educated professionals by the way,bankers.
> Then they spotted the LGBT Rainbow flag flying ontop of the old Eldon pub building.  I had to explain to them what flag it was, they hadn't a clue.
> Just dropped them off at their hotel. Had enough for today, knackered already.


Was there gravy on their stotties? Yummy!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Umm, what's a stottie?


Something I miss very much 
Amigos description is precise.


----------



## eggyg

Mark Parrott said:


> I've been food shopping, got chicken feed & looked at pond stuff as we plan in building a little pond in our meadow.  Put car through car wash & need to give it a good hoovering this afternoon.  Will take the seat covers off & wash them too.


Well don’t forget to take them out the washer!


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Was there gravy on their stotties? Yummy!


Yup lol


----------



## HOBIE

You can not beat a Stottie Bonny Lad


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> After Mr Eggy battling for two weeks trying to mend the washing machine, sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn’t, we relented or should I say I put my foot down, and bought a new washer this morning. I have gone for a Samsung again, have had the last one for about 12 years so it’s had a good innings. We bought locally this time, usually I would just go online and get my electricals from Currys or AO but after the news our House of Fraser is closing in the new year, I decided to shun the internet and shop on the high street. We got a good deal, he will deliver, fit and take away the poorly one on MONDAY! It wasn’t difficult, I parked the car for free, popped in the shop, chose it in 10 minutes, he hand wrote the order in a big book and I got a hand written receipt! I am going to make a real effort to do that more often, I know internet shopping is fab and I do it a lot but I can see our high street being like a ghost town soon if we don’t use it more.



Absolutely right eggy. The demise of the High Street worries me and we are losing some of our biggest stores. Even Poundworld is going down the pan! I blame cheap Chinese imports and internet shopping (and ridiculous rates of course!) 

Good news is we have a Stottie cafe though!


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I spent the day suffering from yesterday’s bedroom furniture manoeuvres. Falling asleep at the drop of a hat. It’s a curse of many a neuro condition, and those of you with CFS know exactly what I mean. So I rested on the balcony and even in the shade, baked around Regulo 4, rehydrating with sugar free Irn Bru. It’s a hard life being retired.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Absolutely right eggy. The demise of the High Street worries me and we are losing some of our biggest stores. Even Poundworld is going down the pan! I blame cheap Chinese imports and internet shopping (and ridiculous rates of course!)
> 
> Good news is we have a Stottie cafe though!


Walking around Newcastle yesterday it struck me just how souless the city has become. It is a city of students flats with more being built, empty store premises some that were empty when I last visited the town last January. The Newgate shopping centtre gone being replaced with student flats. Newgate Street, once a decent  and dare I say high end shopping area,now full of mobile repair shops, cheque cashing facilities, pawn shops and junk food cafes. The Bigg Market is like a war zone, many empty bars and derelict retail premises.
Even Northumberland Street has more than a few empty spaces.  Sad but changing times. I must admit to being an ardent online shopper simply because of  convenience and the ability to browse for what you want without hassle and it arrives the next day. Clothes however, I still like to tough,  feel and try.


----------



## Bubbsie

Breakfasted well today...ate so badly yesterday lucky to escape with this mornings waking number...bread proving already...planning cheese scones a la @Vince_UK later adding the extra cheese as suggested...but possibly more coffee first...definitely more coffee first


----------



## New-journey

I am happily back home after four days of the unmentionable. My easyjet flight was on time till we landed in Bristol and then had a long wait but stayed chilled. I need to find some kale plants to replace the ones my slugs and snails ate, my courgette plants needed water but doing well.
Definitely a coffee, lazy and not getting dressed morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I am happily back home after four days of the unmentionable. My easyjet flight was on time till we landed in Bristol and then had a long wait but stayed chilled. I need to find some kale plants to replace the ones my slugs and snails ate, my courgette plants needed water but doing well.
> Definitely a coffee, lazy and not getting dressed morning.


Good for you NJ...I'm still in my PJ's...the oven is on for my baking...Harry has gone next door...so having a quiet coffee while my attempt to make some kind of low carb stottie cake is in progress...kneading the dough as I type...cheating using the dough hook on the mixer...I saw them on another thread...I need to have some.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Walking around Newcastle yesterday it struck me just how souless the city has become. It is a city of students flats with more being built, empty store premises some that were empty when I last visited the town last January. The Newgate shopping centtre gone being replaced with student flats. Newgate Street, once a decent  and dare I say high end shopping area,now full of mobile repair shops, cheque cashing facilities, pawn shops and junk food cafes. The Bigg Market is like a war zone, many empty bars and derelict retail premises.
> Even Northumberland Street has more than a few empty spaces.  Sad but changing times. I must admit to being an ardent online shopper simply because of  convenience and the ability to browse for what you want without hassle and it arrives the next day. Clothes however, I still like to tough,  feel and try.


Similar to my old home in London Vince...just around the corner from the Oval cricket ground...we had a parade of independent traders...butchers...bakers...florist...green grocers...a hardware store … even a haberdashers with huge oak cabinets and wooden pull out draws...over the years those traders left...then the same as yours...no independent shops...a succession of transient tacky businesses...this went on for years...then the last time I was back there it had got better...new delicatessen's...coffee shops...of course the ubiquitous estate agents...but you can't have everything...the most important thing was it had a sense/atmosphere of community once again...so things can get better as long as we do support local businesses


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> Walking around Newcastle yesterday it struck me just how souless the city has become. It is a city of students flats with more being built, empty store premises some that were empty when I last visited the town last January. The Newgate shopping centtre gone being replaced with student flats. Newgate Street, once a decent  and dare I say high end shopping area,now full of mobile repair shops, cheque cashing facilities, pawn shops and junk food cafes. The Bigg Market is like a war zone, many empty bars and derelict retail premises.
> Even Northumberland Street has more than a few empty spaces.  Sad but changing times. I must admit to being an ardent online shopper simply because of  convenience and the ability to browse for what you want without hassle and it arrives the next day. Clothes however, I still like to tough,  feel and try.





Bubbsie said:


> Similar to my old home in London Vince...just around the corner from the Oval cricket ground...we had a parade of independent traders...butchers...bakers...florist...green grocers...a hardware store … even a haberdashers with huge oak cabinets and wooden pull out draws...over the years those traders left...then the same as yours...no independent shops...a succession of transient tacky businesses...this went on for years...then the last time I was back there it had got better...new delicatessen's...coffee shops...of course the ubiquitous estate agents...but you can't have everything...the most important thing was it had a sense/atmosphere of community once again...so things can get better as long as we do support local businesses



My town went through a period like that too! Now, there's been a revival as the town's people started supporting the local shops again! There was a programme on TV, can't remember when,  hosted by Masterchef's Greg Wallace about the decline of the British high street. He got a group of artisan food producers to open up shop for a week to highlight the services that big chain supermarkets don't do to a city's denizens! It stirred up a lot of interest & awareness in that populace as people realised what had been lost & started supporting local fare again! It made me do the same & I'm sure that others saw that programme too!


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, I am just back from being tour guide. Took them to Kielder, which they marvelled at and Jedburgh.
Had beans on toast at Kielder which I wish I hadn't. I used to eat a lot of baked beans but now they have become sickly sweet so my taste buds. They had muffins, 2 each.
Lunch was for them, nothing they were full, me, I had 4 Babybel cheese and a Coke Zero.  Not have Babybel before so I stopped off at ALDI on the way to their hotel and bought a few bags to keep in the fridge as snacks.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Well, I am just back from being tour guide. Took them to Kielder, which they marvelled at and Jedburgh.
> Had beans on toast at Kielder which I wish I hadn't. I used to eat a lot of baked beans but now they have become sickly sweet so my taste buds. They had muffins, 2 each.
> Lunch was for them, nothing they were full, me, I had 4 Babybel cheese and a Coke Zero.  Not have Babybel before so I stopped off at ALDI on the way to their hotel and bought a few bags to keep in the fridge as snacks.



All lovely places Vince. I bet they’re in awe and having a whale of a time. They’ll be nibbling away on Babybels like determined diabetics!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> All lovely places Vince. I bet they’re in awe and having a whale of a time. They’ll be nibbling away on Babybels like determined diabetics!


Cannot get the 2 of them to look at cheese lol. All they will say is FAT.
Pointed them in the direction of Stowell Street. Chinatown tonight. I refuse to give all my nights up for them this week.
They wanted to see me so they can wait my pleasure.


----------



## Vince_UK

Very good TV series on Amazon Prime, "Mafia Undercover". It an Italian series but with with English subtitlles but it is very good.
Just saying


----------



## Pumper_Sue

For the first time in months I've managed to stay awake this afternoon, so sat and played with my scan and cut machine learning how to foil with it and making a few cards that people ordered from me.


----------



## New-journey

I had a lovely walk this morning and saw a deer, so beautiful and has made my day. Then I went and saw my Mum who was feeling very weak, I took her to the river near her and we saw a heron and buzzard, she was thrilled. Now home and going to relax though will go out for a walk after eating.


----------



## eggyg

Pumper_Sue said:


> For the first time in months I've managed to stay awake this afternoon, so sat and played with my scan and cut machine learning how to foil with it and making a few cards that people ordered from me.


Nice to see you back Sue, hope all is well.


----------



## eggyg

Been another fabulous day weather wise, I really could do with some cooler perhaps wetter weather as I haven’t done any house work for about 3 weeks! Just joking, I am quite happy with this long spell of perfect weather we are currently enjoying. After our usual Sunday breakfast, full English, I got straight into the garden and tackled another border. It’s like painting the Forth Bridge weeding. Never ending. It got really hot so sat under the dappled shade of our grapevine and read my book for about an hour. Mr. Eggy was painting the decking. Finished off the border, looks quite bare now, think I will fill it with some annuals. Will go to a garden centre tomorrow. Cup of tea and a slice of fruit malt at 3ish. Had a bath as was filthy and sweaty. Then Mr Eggy made our tea, sea bass,which we ate outside with a glass of Prosecco. Eventually came in at 8 after doing the watering. Perfect!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

eggyg said:


> Nice to see you back Sue, hope all is well.


Thank you , things haven't been to good for the last few months …… Milly needing surgery, finding my lovely landlord dead and a massive MS flair just for starters. As they say worse things happen at sea and things can only get better as time goes on.


----------



## Bubbsie

Poldark...I am watching Poldark ...do not disturb


----------



## Robin

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thank you , things haven't been to good for the last few months …… Milly needing surgery, finding my lovely landlord dead and a massive MS flair just for starters. As they say worse things happen at sea and things can only get better as time goes on.


Good to see you back, I'm sorry you've had a rough time recently.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thank you , things haven't been to good for the last few months …… Milly needing surgery, finding my lovely landlord dead and a massive MS flair just for starters. As they say worse things happen at sea and things can only get better as time goes on.


It is good to see you back Sue...I'm sorry what an awful time it's been for you...very much hoping things do improve for you.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Poldark...I am watching Poldark ...do not disturb


Is there a new series on tv. I,be been watching s1&2 on Netflix. Read the books years ago, and love d series when it was on.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Poldark...I am watching Poldark ...do not disturb


Have you watched outlander Bubbsie. Definitely worth a watching and reading the books. Total escapism and main characters great


----------



## Carolg

Sorry that things haven’t been good for you Sue


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Have you watched outlander Bubbsie. Definitely worth a watching and reading the books. Total escapism and main characters great


Odd I hadn't watched any of it Carol...then I caught one episode last week...waiting for the next series to start...Poldark well worth watching last night.


----------



## grovesy

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thank you , things haven't been to good for the last few months …… Milly needing surgery, finding my lovely landlord dead and a massive MS flair just for starters. As they say worse things happen at sea and things can only get better as time goes on.


Sorry to hear this, hope things are on the up.


----------



## Bubbsie

Watched Poldark last night when I should have been putting my bread in the oven...it went completely out of my head...consequently no bread for breakfast...hanging my head in shame...so off to water my hanging baskets & pots while a second lot proves in the warming oven...that'll teach me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Found this thought of @Vince_UK …no idea why.

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/fa...hm/ar-AAykDSp?MSCC=1528704362&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## New-journey

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thank you , things haven't been to good for the last few months …… Milly needing surgery, finding my lovely landlord dead and a massive MS flair just for starters. As they say worse things happen at sea and things can only get better as time goes on.


Sorry to hear this Sue and hope life gets easier for you.


----------



## grovesy

One load in washing machine, treated stains on 2 sets of cricket whites, for next load. Then first session on Exercise Bike.


----------



## Carolg

Shattered, early night, going to make strawberry bombs without sweetner, watch this space


----------



## eggyg

Got my new washing machine delivered today. Three loads done and dried. Went to garden centre this afternoon and bought some bedding plants to fill gap where I pulled a ton of weeds out yesterday. Also bought a ready made hanging basket, I have tried to make my own but they always end up looking pathetic, so have cut out the middle man! Little bit of supermarket shopping and home just in time to make the tea. Weather hasn’t been as hot and sunny today so even managed to do a bit of housework.


----------



## Mark Parrott

eggyg said:


> Got my new washing machine delivered today. Three loads done and dried. Went to garden centre this afternoon and bought some bedding plants to fill gap where I pulled a ton of weeds out yesterday. Also bought a ready made hanging basket, I have tried to make my own but they always end up looking pathetic, so have cut out the middle man! Little bit of supermarket shopping and home just in time to make the tea. Weather hasn’t been as hot and sunny today so even managed to do a bit of housework.


My wifey is a dab hand at making hanging baskets.  I'll post a pic in the morning when it's light.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> My wifey is a dab hand at making hanging baskets.  I'll post a pic in the morning when it's light.


I do my own now too Mark...there was a time when I bought them ready made...then accepted the challenge to do my own...they're not bad either.


----------



## Heath o

Had good day yesterday 
Did couch to 5k w2r1 found it easy so went to gym while on a roll,and did a mile of sprints ranging from 11.5 to 14.5 mph 20 second break between each set,did a pure cycle class straight after,was I sweating lol wet through,then straight back to treadmill did 1 mile with 3 20 second breaks rode home took dogs for 2 miles and went jogging again at 6:45 this morning time to rest now for 24 hours,


----------



## Bubbsie

Take the washing in that's been out all night...before it starts raining...get my paperwork finished...well actually I have to get it started before I can finish it...then try to make myself presentable.


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Had good day yesterday
> Did couch to 5k w2r1 found it easy so went to gym while on a roll,and did a mile of sprints ranging from 11.5 to 14.5 mph 20 second break between each set,did a pure cycle class straight after,was I sweating lol wet through,then straight back to treadmill did 1 mile with 3 20 second breaks rode home took dogs for 2 miles and went jogging again at 6:45 this morning time to rest now for 24 hours,


Oh yeah Heath...well I walked all the way to our local shop yesterday (and back again)...and that must have been all of 750 yards...so there


----------



## Amigo

Just keeping myself hydrated in preparation for my abdominal ultrasound later. Unfortunately can’t eat until after.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Just keeping myself hydrated in preparation for my abdominal ultrasound later. Unfortunately can’t eat until after.


Good luck with that Amigo...fingers crossed.


----------



## Heath o

Bubbsie said:


> Oh yeah Heath...well I walked all the way to our local shop yesterday (and back again)...and that must have been all of 750 yards...so there


Nice to see you had an exercisefull day for change bubsie keep it up lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Nice to see you had an exercisefull day for change bubsie keep it up lol


I've been pushing myself recently


----------



## Grannylorraine

Amigo said:


> Just keeping myself hydrated in preparation for my abdominal ultrasound later. Unfortunately can’t eat until after.


Good luck Amigo


----------



## Grannylorraine

Heath o said:


> Had good day yesterday
> Did couch to 5k w2r1 found it easy so went to gym while on a roll,and did a mile of sprints ranging from 11.5 to 14.5 mph 20 second break between each set,did a pure cycle class straight after,was I sweating lol wet through,then straight back to treadmill did 1 mile with 3 20 second breaks rode home took dogs for 2 miles and went jogging again at 6:45 this morning time to rest now for 24 hours,


Wow that is a lot,  I have not been running since Friday due to a cold and UTI.  Missed the final couch to 5 K session last night which I was upset about.


----------



## Heath o

Grannylorraine said:


> Wow that is a lot,  I have not been running since Friday due to a cold and UTI.  Missed the final couch to 5 K session last night which I was upset about.


Aw lorraine bet you were well gutted missing that, tried week 2 couple times and could not do it, so doing naked running doing the 5k for week or two,then thought I'd try it yesterday,and went quite easy didn't have to push my self,cafs and thighs were sore this morning tho,don't give it up tho loraine you doing lot better than I am,


----------



## Mark Parrott

Today our automatic water system arrived for the chickens.  Would've been nice to have instructions too!  Managed to sort it out in the end & now it's all connected up.  So now we have a 100 litre water butt which connects to what is basically a toilet cistern, but made of plastic, and this connects to the water bowl.  Just need now to stop the chickens from knocking the bowl over.


----------



## Lanny

Amigo said:


> Just keeping myself hydrated in preparation for my abdominal ultrasound later. Unfortunately can’t eat until after.


 I hope they don't keep you too long @Amigo! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Amigo

Lanny said:


> I hope they don't keep you too long @Amigo! Everything crossed for you!



Had it done Lanny. Just need to wait for results now from Consultant but I sense from preliminary findings that the spleen hasn’t enlarged further so that’s a very big bonus!


----------



## Lanny

Amigo said:


> Had it done Lanny. Just need to wait for results now from Consultant but I sense from preliminary findings that the spleen hasn’t enlarged further so that’s a very big bonus!



Phew! That's a relief for you!


----------



## Amigo

Lanny said:


> Phew! That's a relief for you!



It’s still nearly twice the size it should be Lanny but yes, no further enlargement is a relief to me! Thanks


----------



## Carolg

Nothing exciting. Just going to make stir fry and water garden then poldark  on catch up tv


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Found this thought of @Vince_UK …no idea why.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/fa...hm/ar-AAykDSp?MSCC=1528704362&ocid=spartandhp


I just drink it all day.  That must mean I am on a permanent high


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Just keeping myself hydrated in preparation for my abdominal ultrasound later. Unfortunately can’t eat until after.


Good luck Amigo


----------



## Vince_UK

Spent ALL day walking around Beamish and giving two Chinese a history lesson. They went down the drift mine. I have been down before and found it overbearing.


----------



## Vince_UK

I need to go and visit my oldest friend today who is in the RVI Hopsital at the moment. I am on a massive guilt trip.
He has emphysema and was rushed in on Sunday in a very bad way, he is okish now.
I have known him for over 40 years and I can say he is the one person in my life I can totally trust with anything.
He tried to call me Sunday for help but I was at Kielder with the Chinese where there is no mobile network and he couldn't get through.
When I eventually got home, I called his landline just to check he was ok, no answer very unusual. No answer either on his landline or Alexa.
I have a key so I dashed around let myself in and he wasn't at home again unusual, his car was outside. I panicked but I suddenly recieved and SMS from saying he was in the RVI and his brother was with him.  He has sent the SMS in the morning but it didn't get to me. While I was there his Facetime rang on his iPad and I answered it, it was his edest brother who lives in Havant, so I informed him of the situation.
Feel very quilty that I wasn't there when he needed me.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I need to go and visit my oldest friend today who is in the RVI Hopsital at the moment. I am on a massive guilt trip.
> He has emphysema and was rushed in on Sunday in a very bad way, he is okish now.
> I have known him for over 40 years and I can say he is the one person in my life I can totally trust with anything.
> He tried to call me Sunday for help but I was at Kielder with the Chinese where there is no mobile network and he couldn't get through.
> When I eventually got home, I called his landline just to check he was ok, no answer very unusual. No answer either on his landline or Alexa.
> I have a key so I dashed around let myself in and he wasn't at home again unusual, his car was outside. I panicked but I suddenly recieved and SMS from saying he was in the RVI and his brother was with him.  He has sent the SMS in the morning but it didn't get to me. While I was there his Facetime rang on his iPad and I answered it, it was his edest brother who lives in Havant, so I informed him of the situation.
> Feel very quilty that I wasn't there when he needed me.


Vince don't feel guilty it's pointless & unnecessary...there's nothing you could have done about it I have a real problem with reception here...often don't get calls...go & visit your friend...take him something he'd enjoy...spend some time with him.


----------



## Bubbsie

Very little sleep last night...one of those nights when I'm not even sure I did sleep...was going to rearrange a clinic appointment...now since I'm up & wide awake I might as well go...snooze when I get back.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> I need to go and visit my oldest friend today who is in the RVI Hopsital at the moment. I am on a massive guilt trip.
> He has emphysema and was rushed in on Sunday in a very bad way, he is okish now.
> I have known him for over 40 years and I can say he is the one person in my life I can totally trust with anything.
> He tried to call me Sunday for help but I was at Kielder with the Chinese where there is no mobile network and he couldn't get through.
> When I eventually got home, I called his landline just to check he was ok, no answer very unusual. No answer either on his landline or Alexa.
> I have a key so I dashed around let myself in and he wasn't at home again unusual, his car was outside. I panicked but I suddenly recieved and SMS from saying he was in the RVI and his brother was with him.  He has sent the SMS in the morning but it didn't get to me. While I was there his Facetime rang on his iPad and I answered it, it was his edest brother who lives in Havant, so I informed him of the situation.
> Feel very quilty that I wasn't there when he needed me.



It is so hard when a long standing friend is unwell and hard for you that he couldn’t get you on mobile. As bubbsie said spend time with him and don’t waste this time on regrets, but you did all you could on that day. Hope your friend is better today. Thinking of you


----------



## Bubbsie

Change of plans...waiting for a call...have to go to - - - -


----------



## Mark Parrott

Our Euros arrived today for our holibobs in less than 2 weeks time.  Wifey has split it all up into envelopes for each day,  Talk about organised!


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Our Euros arrived today for our holibobs in less than 2 weeks time.  Wifey has split it all up into envelopes for each day,  Talk about organised!


In case you spent it too quickly Mark....I don't blame her.


----------



## Vince_UK

Carolg said:


> It is so hard when a long standing friend is unwell and hard for you that he couldn’t get you on mobile. As bubbsie said spend time with him and don’t waste this time on regrets, but you did all you could on that day. Hope your friend is better today. Thinking of you


Thank you Carol


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Our Euros arrived today for our holibobs in less than 2 weeks time.  Wifey has split it all up into envelopes for each day,  Talk about organised!


OOO My meagre pension would fit into one single small 2.5 cm square packet.
You will start to be excited now


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> OOO My meagre pension would fit into one single small 2.5 cm square packet.
> You will start to be excited now


Ooh, I am.  Can't find our EHIC cards though.  Searched everywhere!  Have contacted the EHIC people & will hopefully get replacements in time, though they did tell me we will still be covered.


----------



## Lanny

Sorry to hear about your friend, @Vince_UK 

Gulit can be debilitating, & useless, but, can get you stuck in a loop! I went through a period of that in 2015 with my mum’s passing! For about the previous 5 years, or so, her health had been declining with repeated bouts of this & that! I took her to all of her various app. at Gp’s & hospttal scans & the right royal battles to get her to take extra meds: she HATED taking antibiotics! I felt guily for some time for not picking up on her cancer!

But, I eventually realised that I WAS there for her & I’m not omniscient! Pancreatic Cancer is very difficult to diagnose & is often not picked up until the latter stages! My HEAD knew that but, it took some time to filter through to my HEART & I could accept that!

You didn’t forget about your friend & you chased it up until you got an answer! Be there for him now & see him! He’ll understand! 

Try not to beat yourself up about what you cannot control:  lack of mobile phone reception! DO what you CAN control: see your friend now! 

Hope your friend recovers soon! 

I don’t really do hugs, even real ones with family, but, I’ll make an exception & send YOU one! Gult is also VERY lonely! I’m thinking of you!

Lanny


----------



## grovesy

Out to lunch.


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend, @Vince_UK
> 
> Gulit can be debilitating, & useless, but, can get you stuck in a loop! I went through a period of that in 2015 with my mum’s passing! For about the previous 5 years, or so, her health had been declining with repeated bouts of this & that! I took her to all of her various app. at Gp’s & hospttal scans & the right royal battles to get her to take extra meds: she HATED taking antibiotics! I felt guily for some time for not picking up on her cancer!
> 
> But, I eventually realised that I WAS there for her & I’m not omniscient! Pancreatic Cancer is very difficult to diagnose & is often not picked up until the latter stages! My HEAD knew that but, it took some time to filter through to my HEART & I could accept that!
> 
> You didn’t forget about your friend & you chased it up until you got an answer! Be there for him now & see him! He’ll understand!
> 
> Try not to beat yourself up about what you cannot control:  lack of mobile phone reception! DO what you CAN control: see your friend now!
> 
> Hope your friend recovers soon!
> 
> I don’t really do hugs, even real ones with family, but, I’ll make an exception & send YOU one! Gult is also VERY lonely! I’m thinking of you!
> 
> Lanny


Thank you so much @Lanny   i have just left the hospital and he looks terrible but I am told better than he was on. Sunday


----------



## Mark Parrott

OK, a couple of days late, but here are our home made hanging baskets.


----------



## Bubbsie

Washing on...we started the day with bright sunshine...now grey...dark & it looks like hurricane Hector is having an effect...dare I hang the washing out...or will I regret it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> OK, a couple of days late, but here are our home made hanging baskets.
> View attachment 9079 View attachment 9080 View attachment 9081


Impressive Mark...well done Mrs P.


----------



## Bubbsie

Washing out...off to make some of Vince's scones.


----------



## grovesy

First session on Exercise Bike done. Cloudy and overcast here need to put recycling out.


----------



## eggyg

Storm Hector is playing havoc with my day today. Firstly, he blew off the strawberry netting and the birdies have had a peck at every ripe one! I so nearly picked them last night! Hindsight eh? He blew a piece of glass out of our outdoor lantern and that’s all smashed, candles strewn everywhere. Then I had to go to town for my three weekly haircut, I looked like Oor Wullie on a bad day by the time I got blown there. When I came out after being all coiffured, it was pouring down. Still had shopping to do, town was quiet, wonder why? Got shoppping and got blown back to the car, avoiding branches on the way. Got home and it’s now sunny!  The great British weather, we love it really!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Haven't done a great deal today.  Posted some parcels this morning, did a bit of hoovering & attempted to make a low carb muffin into a chocolate cake (it wasn't pleasant!).  Off to brother's for Carb Thursday later.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Haven't done a great deal today.  Posted some parcels this morning, did a bit of hoovering & attempted to make a low carb muffin into a chocolate cake (it wasn't pleasant!).  Off to brother's for Carb Thursday later.


It must be one of those days Mark...I fiddled with a bread recipe...waited in anticipation...it smelt fabulous...it tasted urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...putting it out for the birds...wondering if they'll eat it.


----------



## grovesy

Managed to get out in the garden as it brightened up a bit.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Resisting going to get something sweet or chocolaty from the vending machine.  I have really have the munchies today, which is why I am on here when I should be working lol.  Trying to distract myself.  Luckily not long until I can go home, still temptations there but hubby has his day off and son ate a whole jar of nutella the other day so that is not in the cupboard now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just rescued a very angry bee in the living room...managed to get him in a cup & saucer...released him in the garden...phew.


----------



## Carolg

Went to visit daughter for tea. Baked potato and salad so, not good results for the unspoken subject. Really nice tea but not even a huge tattie, but beige


----------



## Vince_UK

Took the Chinese to visit Durham which they loved  and they felt at home with the number of Chinese students there..
Dumped them in town this evening to go shopping AGAIN.
Went to visit my friend in the RVI Hospital and was pleasantly surprised to see his is much improved.
The full story now has emerged. Seemingly around 4 months ago his GP's surgery changed his medication telling him that the one he was on was no longer available. It was from that point in time that he started to experience severe problems resulting in his serious attack on Sunday.
The consultant in the RVI today went beserk and informed him that the original prescription was still available, it should not have been changed and the GP's surgery, in the name of costs, had basically lied to him and endangered his health. He will sent a strong letter to the GP instructing them that my friend must have his original medication. Scary isn't it?
The consultant stated that costs should not be a priority over a patients health.
My friend should be home early next week.
Two more days let of the Chinese then I can have some "me time".


----------



## Amigo

I went to the funeral home to collect my mum’s ashes (I’d been putting it off). It was very emotional.

Hubbie then took me for lunch to cheer me up and we went to do some food shopping afterwards. Hubbie has the cold from hell unfortunately and I’m hoping I don’t catch it!


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Took the Chinese to visit Durham which they loved  and they felt at home with the number of Chinese students there..
> Dumped them in town this evening to go shopping AGAIN.
> Went to visit my friend in the RVI Hospital and was pleasantly surprised to see his is much improved.
> The full story now has emerged. Seemingly around 4 months ago his GP's surgery changed his medication telling him that the one he was on was no longer available. It was from that point in time that he started to experience severe problems resulting in his serious attack on Sunday.
> The consultant in the RVI today went beserk and informed him that the original prescription was still available, it should not have been changed and the GP's surgery, in the name of costs, had basically lied to him and endangered his health. He will sent a strong letter to the GP instructing them that my friend must have his original medication. Scary isn't it?
> The consultant stated that costs should not be a priority over a patients health.
> My friend should be home early next week.
> Two more days let of the Chinese then I can have some "me time".


This is a good outcome vince but so unnecessary. Glad your friend is on the mend


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I went to the funeral home to collect my mum’s ashes (I’d been putting it off). It was very emotional.
> 
> Hubbie then took me for lunch to cheer me up and we went to do some food shopping afterwards. Hubbie has the cold from hell unfortunately and I’m hoping I don’t catch it!


I found that the most difficult and the hardest part of all Amigo. Very emotional indeed.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Went to visit daughter for tea. Baked potato and salad so, not good results for the unspoken subject. Really nice tea but not even a huge tattie, but beige


Carol what can you do in those circumstances..


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I went to the funeral home to collect my mum’s ashes (I’d been putting it off). It was very emotional.
> 
> Hubbie then took me for lunch to cheer me up and we went to do some food shopping afterwards. Hubbie has the cold from hell unfortunately and I’m hoping I don’t catch it!


It's done now Amigo that must be a relief...no doubt an extremely difficult & emotional day...thankfully supported by your family


----------



## Bubbsie

Shopping done...I cheated & did it online last night...wanted extra low carb without temptation...so easiest online for me...should be here around midday...that's one thankless task out of the way...I hate food shopping.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Just rescued a very angry bee in the living room...managed to get him in a cup & saucer...released him in the garden...phew.


What kind of bee was it?  We need to look after our honey bees.  They are crucial for our survival on Earth.  Glad you managed to get it out safely.  Bumblebees are funny things.  Apparently according to science, they shouldn't be able to fly.  And they don't sting.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> What kind of bee was it?  We need to look after our honey bees.  They are crucial for our survival on Earth.  Glad you managed to get it out safely.  Bumblebees are funny things.  Apparently according to science, they shouldn't be able to fly.  And they don't sting.


I'm not sure what type it was Mark...but it was so angry bumping against the windows continually...I think they do sting but only if they have to...unlike wasps...it was tense moment particularly as I grabbed one of the best cups & a saucer from the cabinet right next to me...it flew off successfully...I have rescued so many here.


----------



## Lanny

Oh, @Amigo ! I still have my mum’s lucky coins from her budist funeral in my wallet all the time & make sure I have it when I change wallets with my handbags! It’s a little bit of mum that I carry with me everyday! Two little coins with the hole in the middle wrapped up in a red & gold lucky packet that was given to all the family at her funeral!


----------



## Lanny

I’m happy your friend is doing better! @Vince_UK 

That’s really shameful what his GP pratice did to him!

For about 15 years both my parents travelled back & forth to spend winters in HK. There are some meds that they can’t get there & the doctors actually said the meds they gave in HK were better & said the NHS in the UK were giving out cheap medication that wasn’t as effective or the best!

It was ironic that mum & dad had gone to HK one last time in 2014 to wrap things up to spend their time living permanently with me! A series of mishaps happened , mum put onto insulin after 10+ years on tablets, broke her hip & finally cancer, that meant she never made it back to the UK. And, now she’s gone, dad’s gone to live in HK!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Took the Chinese to visit Durham which they loved  and they felt at home with the number of Chinese students there..
> Dumped them in town this evening to go shopping AGAIN.
> Went to visit my friend in the RVI Hospital and was pleasantly surprised to see his is much improved.
> The full story now has emerged. Seemingly around 4 months ago his GP's surgery changed his medication telling him that the one he was on was no longer available. It was from that point in time that he started to experience severe problems resulting in his serious attack on Sunday.
> The consultant in the RVI today went beserk and informed him that the original prescription was still available, it should not have been changed and the GP's surgery, in the name of costs, had basically lied to him and endangered his health. He will sent a strong letter to the GP instructing them that my friend must have his original medication. Scary isn't it?
> The consultant stated that costs should not be a priority over a patients health.
> My friend should be home early next week.
> Two more days let of the Chinese then I can have some "me time".


Whilst that is shocking Vince I have to say not entirely surprising in these days of cost cutting...I hope the consultant does write to his GP's practice...just awful to hear how that affected him...how on earth are we meant to have trust in our HCP's when we hear horror stories such as these?...fingers crossed he improves & gest home soon now he's on the right medication...will the hospital ensure he has sufficient to last him until his surgery sort this out?...there needs to be a strongly worded letter to the practice manager...shameful practice that put him at such serious risk.


----------



## Amigo

Lanny said:


> Oh, @Amigo ! I still have my mum’s lucky coins from her budist funeral in my wallet all the time & make sure I have it when I change wallets with my handbags! It’s a little bit of mum that I carry with me everyday! Two little coins with the hole in the middle wrapped up in a red & gold lucky packet that was given to all the family at her funeral!



That’s a lovely momento to carry with you Lanny. I’m having a lovely gold ring made containing some of her ashes so she’ll be with me always (not that I need a ring for that) x


----------



## Bubbsie

Frantically tidying the kitchen which looks like it's been ransacked after yesterdays baking session...I blame @Vince_UK & his cheesy scones...it has to look tip top for when the shopping arrives...then I'll likely revert to type once that's delivered.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> I'm not sure what type it was Mark...but it was so angry bumping against the windows continually...I think they do sting but only if they have to...unlike wasps...it was tense moment particularly as I grabbed one of the best cups & a saucer from the cabinet right next to me...it flew off successfully...I have rescued so many here.


According to my research just now, female bumble bees can sting, males can not.  It is highly unlikely you will get stung by a bumble bee.  Now, Mrs P used to keep bees & has been on a beekeeping course & insists that no bumble bee can sting because of it's rotund shape.  It can't get into position to sting.  I would love to hear from someone who has been stung by a bumble bee.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> According to my research just now, female bumble bees can sting, males can not.  It is highly unlikely you will get stung by a bumble bee.  Now, Mrs P used to keep bees & has been on a beekeeping course & insists that no bumble bee can sting because of it's rotund shape.  It can't get into position to sting.  I would love to hear from someone who has been stung by a bumble bee.


No I've been stung by a bee \Mark true...bit whichever it was male of female it was very angry.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, as the kitchen gets finalised, I’ve just had some patio furniture delivered. Needs some building. No bother, it’s just legs being screwed on. That’s the table, not me.


----------



## Heath o

Did 5.5k jog/walk last night

Doing my 1St 5K cross country park run Saturday morning which looking forward too,will help build me up,also did the same cross country course all through secondary school 35 years ago,lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Heath o said:


> Did 5.5k jog/walk last night
> 
> Doing my 1St 5K cross country park run Saturday morning which looking forward too,will help build me up,also did the same cross country course all through secondary school 35 years ago,lol


We used to go cross country running at school Heath...I went to a catholic girls school so we had to be chaperoned by the Nuns as we ran round the course...fortunately (or unfortunately as it transpired since I only stopped smoking 7 months ago) there was a space where we could stop for an illicit cigarette...just before you rounded a bend...they never knew.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just cut the grass.  It's bloomin' hot out there!  Need to do a bit of work on our meadow later.  Might wait until early evening when it's cooled down a bit.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> We used to go cross country running at school Heath...I went to a catholic girls school so we had to be chaperoned by the Nuns as we ran round the course...fortunately (or unfortunately as it transpired since I only stopped smoking 7 months ago) there was a space where we could stop for an illicit cigarette...just before you rounded a bend...they never knew.


Sister Bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Just cut the grass.  It's bloomin' hot out there!  Need to do a bit of work on our meadow later.  Might wait until early evening when it's cooled down a bit.


What & miss carb Thursday?...if you're not going tell your brother I'm available.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Sister Bubbsie


Honestly Vince...they were a bit like MI5...eyes everywhere...and as soon as you diverted from the chosen path...boom...they were in like storm troopers.


----------



## grovesy

Washing and gardening.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Honestly Vince...they were a bit like MI5...eyes everywhere...and as soon as you diverted from the chosen path...boom...they were in like storm troopers.


Can I use a flan dish to make that blackberry CL thingy?
Don't want to waste the £1 I have spent out of my meagre pension.


----------



## Vince_UK

Just walked 2.7 km to Iceland and bought another 6 cartons of Alpro Unsweetened Almond for £5.99.
Buy them individually it is £1.39. Well stocked up


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Can I use a flan dish to make that blackberry CL thingy?
> Don't want to waste the £1 I have spent out of my meagre pension.


You can as long as it has a flat bottom Vince...you want to make sure it cooks evenly...Markyp used a bowl with a round bottom...so his was a smidgeon undercooked...that should be fine...photo please when it's done.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> You can as long as it has a flat bottom Vince...you want to make sure it cooks evenly...Markyp used a bowl with a round bottom...so his was a smidgeon undercooked...that should be fine...photo please when it's done.


Willl dee hinny


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Willl dee hinny


In the low carb baking thread Vince...looking forward to it...hungry now...what a shame you're not nearer...I'm sure you'd share


----------



## Bubbsie

Shopping put away...some of it eaten (yes I know Vince oink oink)...off out to put prescription in with new chemist...then pick up a parcel...beautiful day...roof down I think with |Harry in the front seat.


----------



## eggyg

Mr Eggy and I went for a long walk today, 5 miles, haven’t done one for a while as weather has been so good we have been in the garden all day. But we have both realised we have put on a couple of pounds and can only put it down to less walking. We have vowed to do at least half an hour EVERYDAY, even if it’s raining. Weather still not good, can’t grumble, been fantastic for the last month. This afternoon we are clearing the debris from Storm Hector, noticed last night another large branch has snapped off the damson tree, we lost one to Eleanor in the winter. It’s looking very thin!  Apple tree survived, red currents and strawberries not so much. Peonies looking very sorry for themselves and the taller plants , foxgloves, campanulas etc are horizontal!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> What & miss carb Thursday?...if you're not going tell your brother I'm available.


Today is Friday, @Bubbsie.  Yesterday was Thursday.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Today is Friday, @Bubbsie.  Yesterday was Thursday.


Are you sure Markyp… you wouldn't trick an old lady would you?...I blame you actually...I spend my Friday mornings reviewing your carb Thursday menu...desperate for some vicarious carbs...I haven't seen it yet...so the assumption is it hasn't happened...and it's still Thursday.


----------



## Ingressus

I have done nothing today bubbsie im too tired with my new puppy Oscar he is running round with his plastic chicken squeeking.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ingressus said:


> I have done nothing today bubbsie im too tired with my new puppy Oscar he is running round with his plastic chicken squeeking.


Harry always kills the squeaker in his after about ten minutes...if he didn't I wouldn't give it to him...he'd drive me mad.


----------



## Ingressus

Bubbsie said:


> Harry always kills the squeaker in his after about ten minutes...if he didn't I wouldn't give it to him...he'd drive me mad.



Im going to kill the squeeker


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Are you sure Markyp… you wouldn't trick an old lady would you?...I blame you actually...I spend my Friday mornings reviewing your carb Thursday menu...desperate for some vicarious carbs...I haven't seen it yet...so the assumption is it hasn't happened...and it's still Thursday.


It's in the eating thread.  Think you need to go to Specsavers.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Ingressus said:


> I have done nothing today bubbsie im too tired with my new puppy Oscar he is running round with his plastic chicken squeeking.


Sounds like me at the weekend.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Done some work in the meadow.  I've cut back a bit more to make the path wider & cut out an area for seating.  I've decided where to put the pond, but won't start on that until I get back off holiday.


----------



## Bubbsie

About to watch the Ladykillers...do not disturb.


----------



## Carolg

Went to shops for birthday gift for son in law, and celebrated with trousers and top for me


----------



## Mark Parrott

I had fun setting fire to the garden.  Needed to kill some weeds with the flame thrower thing & the garden went up in flames!  Quickly got the hose and put it out.


----------



## Vince_UK

Did nowt basically all day. Had a Chinese free day, they leave Sunday . Had some serious discussions with them on Friday and I have still not yielded to their proposals and have no intentions of doing so. So they will go back disappointed but I will keep them on the back burner. At the very least I have opened some very useful connections.
Walked 2.7 kms there and back to Iceland and stocked up with Alpro, bulk packs £5.99 for 6 cartons.
Went to see my friend in hospital and he is much improved at long last. Will be discharged Monday or Tuesday. They have arranged some home care for him twice daily, mornings and affternoons, which is good.They have also arranged a special bed for him which allows him to sleep in an semi upright position so I will need to go next week and arrange his flat for him so it can  fit in. The only family he has up here is a brother who suffers from a serious heart condition so cannot do much and the rest of his family live in Stockport and Havant. He has a lovely flat with unhindered views over Newcastle Town Moor. On his small ward are to guys with diabetes one of who also has severe Parkinsons. They about about my age and it reaffirms just how lucky I am. As much as we complain about our NHS, it is still the best in the World I firmly believe.
Today I am taking the Chinese up to Edinburgh for the day, will drive up the coast via Berwick.


----------



## Carolg

Glad things are improving for your friend vince, and that he is getting what he needs and deserves.  I agree about our NHS. For me, All the gripes about health care professionals that are made pale into insignificance when we recognise the life saving, caring compassionate work that is done by people who are overstretched, overburdened ,at some grades underpaid, but all in all human with their own frailties. It is easy to criticise HCP when their training is not as current as it could be, but arguably is that their “fault” if the training is not available, or staff shortages don’t allow for people being released for training. Things also change so quickly due to research and development. 
I certainly have also had good of nhs along with frustrations 

Och I am going to join a grumpy auld chicks forum

Enjoy Edinburgh and have a safe journey. Long way to go with visitors yacking  in your ears lol


----------



## Carolg

Why do our bodies have to think we need to wake up early when we don’t. Just routine I suppose. Had coffee so will get up instead of lurking in bed, housework, haircut and grandson is going to power wash my slabs. Be interesting to see if he gets as clarty as I did when I did some lol


----------



## Bubbsie

About to take the washing in that's been hung out for two days now...don't mention to @Mark Parrott … anyhow he leaves his out for far longer.


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Went to shops for birthday gift for son in law, and celebrated with trousers and top for me


I did similar on Thursday Carol. Was shopping for Mr Eggy’s birthday and accidentally bought myself something! Still haven’t got him anything to open, we are going to see Lionel Richie tomorrow, he is performing at our football ground ( hope he performs better than our team!), so that’s his “big” present. What could he possibly need when he has me?


----------



## Bubbsie

Cut the grass...although Harry has ruined the lawn...it does look slightly better now...I've never known a dog dig so many holes...the more he digs...the more I fill them in...then the more he digs...so I've given up doing that now.


----------



## Carolg

No power washing today, freezing, raining and hope with winter cardigan and resorting to heating on for a bit. I am so cold I want  to cry.


----------



## grovesy

Gardening but mainly greenhouse based stuff, as it is very overcast here. Walked to the library to collect 2 books I reserved, on was the 4 pillars book I originally could not find on the system, but once found was in within days.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, drove up to Edinburgh on what weather wise was a thoroughly dismal day.
Parked the car at Newcraighall nd took the train in, very convenient.
Walked quite a lot and had a wonderful lunch at a restaurant on the Royal Mile called Bubba Q.
Introduced the youngest Chinese to one of the finest Scottish inventions Irn Bru which he promptly fell in love with and bought 12 bottles to take back to Shanghai. His photo, although he is only 163cm tall and looks about 12 years old he is in fact 30 and extremely smart and astute. He already owns 12 apartments, 6 in Wuhan and 6 in Wuxi.
The restaurant was in a basement so they went to the toilet and I walked upstairs to be met by the Edinburgh Pride Parade in full swing. I had no idea it was on today.
The Chinese appeared and the conversation went along these lines.
Chinese 1. “They are demonstrating and why are the police allowing it?”
Me. “They are not demonstration, it is an event celebrating Gay people and diversity and the police are there to make sure there are no problems.”.
Chinese 2. “ It is allowed to demonstrate?”
Me. “They are not demonstration it is a march of celebration and recognition”.
Chinese 1. What have they got to celebrate being gay is not acceptable”
Chinese 1. “Not allowed in China”.
Me. Brief explanation of diversity and human and peoples rights.
They then ensured their photos were taken in from of the marchers. The atmosphere was very party like.
They have a lot to learn about “reality”.
The ultimate irony is one of them was given an arm band of support by one of the marchers form of all organisations, The Royal Bank Of Scotland and considering they are bankers themselves I had to smile.


----------



## Kaylz

Well everyone is being very productive while me on the other hand has done basically sweet fa apart from the normal rituals for days, feeling exhausted, permanent sore head and stressing is not a good mix at all, hey ho busy Monday and Tuesday though out the door early for appointments xx


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Well, drove up to Edinburgh on what weather wise was a thoroughly dismal day.
> Parked the car at Newcraighall nd took the train in, very convenient.
> Walked quite a lot and had a wonderful lunch at a restaurant on the Royal Mile called Bubba Q.
> Introduced the youngest Chinese to one of the finest Scottish inventions Irn Bru which he promptly fell in love with and bought 12 bottles to take back to Shanghai. His photo, although he is only 163cm tall and looks about 12 years old he is in fact 30 and extremely smart and astute. He already owns 12 apartments, 6 in Wuhan and 6 in Wuxi.
> The restaurant was in a basement so they went to the toilet and I walked upstairs to be met by the Edinburgh Pride Parade in full swing. I had no idea it was on today.
> The Chinese appeared and the conversation went along these lines.
> Chinese 1. “They are demonstrating and why are the police allowing it?”
> Me. “They are not demonstration, it is an event celebrating Gay people and diversity and the police are there to make sure there are no problems.”.
> Chinese 2. “ It is allowed to demonstrate?”
> Me. “They are not demonstration it is a march of celebration and recognition”.
> Chinese 1. What have they got to celebrate being gay is not acceptable”
> Chinese 1. “Not allowed in China”.
> Me. Brief explanation of diversity and human and peoples rights.
> They then ensured their photos were taken in from of the marchers. The atmosphere was very party like.
> They have a lot to learn about “reality”.
> The ultimate irony is one of them was given an arm band of support by one of the marchers form of all organisations, The Royal Bank Of Scotland and considering they are bankers themselves I had to smile.
> 
> View attachment 9102 View attachment 9103 View attachment 9104 View attachment 9105 View attachment 9106



Love it Vince! This exposure to democracy and freedom of speech must be a real eye opener for them and Irn Bru too! Lol


----------



## Carolg

Sat and dovered in front of catch up tv, with heating on full belt then went out with friends for a non diabetic friendly tea. Just inspected garden and pulled up onions and garlic. Cold out but dry at moment. No watering though as really miserable today


----------



## Kaylz

Carolg said:


> Sat and dovered in front of catch up tv, with heating on full belt then went out with friends for a non diabetic friendly tea. Just inspected garden and pulled up onions and garlic. Cold out but dry at moment. No watering though as really miserable today


We had the heating on for an hour too this afternoon, been wet and miserable here most of the day but the suns out just now  xx


----------



## Carolg

Kaylz said:


> We had the heating on for an hour too this afternoon, been wet and miserable here most of the day but the suns out just now  xx


Here as well a bit brighter now


----------



## Mark Parrott

It's been very warm here.  Overcast most of the day, but still warm enough for shorts & T-shirts & the doors wide open.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Well, drove up to Edinburgh on what weather wise was a thoroughly dismal day.
> Parked the car at Newcraighall nd took the train in, very convenient.
> Walked quite a lot and had a wonderful lunch at a restaurant on the Royal Mile called Bubba Q.
> Introduced the youngest Chinese to one of the finest Scottish inventions Irn Bru which he promptly fell in love with and bought 12 bottles to take back to Shanghai. His photo, although he is only 163cm tall and looks about 12 years old he is in fact 30 and extremely smart and astute. He already owns 12 apartments, 6 in Wuhan and 6 in Wuxi.
> The restaurant was in a basement so they went to the toilet and I walked upstairs to be met by the Edinburgh Pride Parade in full swing. I had no idea it was on today.
> The Chinese appeared and the conversation went along these lines.
> Chinese 1. “They are demonstrating and why are the police allowing it?”
> Me. “They are not demonstration, it is an event celebrating Gay people and diversity and the police are there to make sure there are no problems.”.
> Chinese 2. “ It is allowed to demonstrate?”
> Me. “They are not demonstration it is a march of celebration and recognition”.
> Chinese 1. What have they got to celebrate being gay is not acceptable”
> Chinese 1. “Not allowed in China”.
> Me. Brief explanation of diversity and human and peoples rights.
> They then ensured their photos were taken in from of the marchers. The atmosphere was very party like.
> They have a lot to learn about “reality”.
> The ultimate irony is one of them was given an arm band of support by one of the marchers form of all organisations, The Royal Bank Of Scotland and considering they are bankers themselves I had to smile.
> 
> View attachment 9102 View attachment 9103 View attachment 9104 View attachment 9105 View attachment 9106


This is so funny and I can only imagine them explaining the photos once they are home.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> This is so funny and I can only imagine them explaining the photos once they are home.


Love to be a fly on the wall lol
It is funny but also shows how far the Worlds 2nd economy has to go. It also demonstrates they have no concept of life in greater scheme of things.


----------



## New-journey

I am home after a few days in London, regret only taking sandals, such cold feet! 


Vince_UK said:


> Love to be a fly on the wall lol
> It is funny but also shows how far the Worlds 2nd economy has to go. It also demonstrates they have no concept of life in greater scheme of things.


Yes,  that is very shocking.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Love to be a fly on the wall lol
> It is funny but also shows how far the Worlds 2nd economy has to go. It also demonstrates they have no concept of life in greater scheme of things.



When we were in Japan, a guy over there asked me if I knew Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> When we were in Japan, a guy over there asked me if I knew Sherlock Holmes!


LOL


----------



## Bubbsie

Spent yesterday evening making some keto rolls...they had a fair amount of psyllium in them which can turn purple...the rolls smelt fabulous...great shape...good size &  really good texture...but...they were purple inside...couldn't eat a purple roll...left them out for the birds...wonder if they are so discerning.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Spent yesterday evening making some keto rolls...they had a fair amount of psyllium in them which can turn purple...the rolls smelt fabulous...great shape...good size &  really good texture...but...they were purple inside...couldn't eat a purple roll...left them out for the birds...wonder if they are so discerning.


Eat them with your eyes closed.

I am going to make some of these this week and the recipe does state some thingy husk turns purple.
I can eat owt


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Eat them with your eyes closed.
> 
> I am going to make some of these this week and the recipe does state some thingy husk turns purple.
> I can eat owt


They smelt so good...but I just couldn't face a purple roll...from what I can see from the dining room table...the birds haven't had any problems polishing them off...so at least they weren't entirely wasted.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> They smelt so good...but I just couldn't face a purple roll...from what I can see from the dining room table...the birds haven't had any problems polishing them off...so at least they weren't entirely wasted.


You will end up with obese birds around your place you could have sent a food parcel up norf to this NPOP.


----------



## Carolg

Mark Parrott said:


> It's been very warm here.  Overcast most of the day, but still warm enough for shorts & T-shirts & the doors wide open.


Lucky you. Really cold here


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You will end up with obese birds around your place


They are very low carb Vince...I did print out the full nutritional information after all it's only fair.


----------



## Carolg

Moan moan moan.lots to do, can’t be bothered need to clear out raised beds, plant up beetroot which I saved from total drought cause I have been  lazy witch. Chard which has gone to wild state. Onions lifted and pulled up garlic last night but should have left garlic longer. (First time grown) cabbages have been munched to skeletons so a lot of them pulled up. Power washing being done as weather drier. Bed to change, washing to hang up. Ironing, shopping da, da, da. What became of that day off. Up n at it now.

Best bit, grandaughter(11years) is doing 4 k sponsor  run with her friend for guide dogs. Will take time out to see the start and finish.they have raised £40 already making slime and fund raising. So well done them


Bought stuff for bran bread, so will hopefully give it a go


----------



## Brando77

Went to library for new Jo Nesbo book (at last) then bought a new lunch container....wild times....had a nap after.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Spent yesterday evening making some keto rolls...they had a fair amount of psyllium in them which can turn purple...the rolls smelt fabulous...great shape...good size &  really good texture...but...they were purple inside...couldn't eat a purple roll...left them out for the birds...wonder if they are so discerning.


I made these ones a couple of years back.  Nowt wrong with them apart from being purple & I don't really do purple food.  Not all psyllium husk powder is the same apparently.  Some brands don't go purple, but no idea what brands they are.


----------



## Vince_UK

Just think of it as being Imperial Purple and you are eating the food of Roman Emperors.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I made these ones a couple of years back.  Nowt wrong with them apart from being purple & I don't really do purple food.  Not all psyllium husk powder is the same apparently.  Some brands don't go purple, but no idea what brands they are.


I have no idea which ones don't turn purple...it did make me laugh (apart from he waste)… could you imagine serving them to guests.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just think of it as being Imperial Purple and you are eating the food of Roman Emperors.


Okay Vince...I'll retrieve them from the bird table...send them up to Newcastle.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Moan moan moan.lots to do, can’t be bothered need to clear out raised beds, plant up beetroot which I saved from total drought cause I have been  lazy witch. Chard which has gone to wild state. Onions lifted and pulled up garlic last night but should have left garlic longer. (First time grown) cabbages have been munched to skeletons so a lot of them pulled up. Power washing being done as weather drier. Bed to change, washing to hang up. Ironing, shopping da, da, da. What became of that day off. Up n at it now.
> 
> Best bit, grandaughter(11years) is doing 4 k sponsor  run with her friend for guide dogs. Will take time out to see the start and finish.they have raised £40 already making slime and fund raising. So well done them
> 
> 
> Bought stuff for bran bread, so will hopefully give it a go


I'm exhausted reading that Carol...the bran bread is an absolute doddle...it couldn't be easier.


----------



## Bubbsie

Two loaves of bread proving...sticking to my original recipe...no psyllium in these ones...no more purple bread or purple rolls...yuk.


----------



## Carolg

4 raspberries picked . Yum yum, and beetroot planted. I cucumber only on plant but tomatoes doing well.
4 k run by youngsters in 36 mins 35 secs. Good on them both

No ironing done, out for tea unexpectedly instead. Then not so late night to bed and slept all night


----------



## Kaylz

Well taxi came 5 minutes early for me this morning, makes a nice change as the last twice I've used them they have been late, made me early for my appointment though lol, never mind was out the surgery 8 minutes before my scheduled time, hot footed it round the corner in the hope I'd catch the town bus as walking after that injection becomes a challenge after a while, not happy that he drove past me!! So just walked and nearly got home before the injection kicked in like 30 seconds away haha, cooked my omelette, prepped the green beans, potted the tatties, washed my hair, done a unmentionable on this thread search and just away to get tomorrows shopping list done, not sure whether to watch the football this afternoon or look for something else xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Went to the anti-coagulation clinic...got a good number...not back for a further appointment for another three weeks...about to make myself a coffee and get out with 'Phat Boy' for walkies...before that sunshine disappears...on the way home the sun suddenly brightened up a really grey morning...so sun up... roof down...foot down.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Went to the anti-coagulation clinic...got a good number...not back for a further appointment for another three weeks...about to make myself a coffee and get out with 'Phat Boy' for walkies...before that sunshine disappears...on the way home the sun suddenly brightened up a really grey morning...so sun up... roof down...foot down.


Glad you got a good number hun  xx


----------



## Stitch147

Planned my new kitchen and contents!


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Glad you got a good number hun  xx


Thanks K


----------



## Bubbsie

Managed a thirty minute walk...phew so hot out there...now lunch...I'm starving.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've laid down some weed membrane for the path in our meadow.  Just need some log rolls to line the path with & layer with bark chips.  That will be done after holiday.


----------



## Vince_UK

Why is EVERYTHING so difficult in this ruddy country?
My friend has been told he can be dischrged from hospital tomorrow BUT that cannot happen until they have delivered his hospital bed.
Fair enough.
So they call me at 13.45 today and ask me if I can be there to take delivery so that they can assemble it.
Of course I said.
Then they said the room must be clear.
Wait a moment... you are calling me now to tell me you will deliver the bed today but his bedroom must be cleared BEFORE you will deliver it.
1 I need to arrange to have the old bed and 2 chairs collected.
2 I have no idea what is involved in diassembling his current bed.
3 There is no space in the flat to put his current bed.
4 Can you help me dismantle his current bed.
 OOOOHHH No we don't do that and the bedroom must be clear before we can deliver but we want to deliver today.
***** Expletive
So I told them they will have to wait until I can arrange things and to stop pushing until:
A I have made arrangements to have his old furniture removed.
B I need to see if the Heart Foundation are willing to take it and when.
So they will have to wait until I have done that.
Reply "I am not putting up with this" and puts the damn phone down.
So Vince calls the BHF who were very helpful indeed and will collect the bed tomorrow morning and will even help me dismantle it.
Then my friend calls me from the hospital and the delivery people were pressuring me through him, how helpful is that, I will not tell you what I said.
When Will I be there tomorrow? When will the room be cleared?
Bear in mind they have just asked me to do that.
I told them I will be there from 9am
No wonder this country is in a bloody mess when we have attitudes like that.


----------



## eggyg

I 


Vince_UK said:


> Why is EVERYTHING so difficult in this ruddy country?
> My friend has been told he can be dischrged from hospital tomorrow BUT that cannot happen until they have delivered his hospital bed.
> Fair enough.
> So they call me at 13.45 today and ask me if I can be there to take delivery so that they can assemble it.
> Of course I said.
> Then they said the room must be clear.
> Wait a moment... you are calling me now to tell me you will deliver the bed today but his bedroom must be cleared BEFORE you will deliver it.
> 1 I need to arrange to have the old bed and 2 chairs collected.
> 2 I have no idea what is involved in diassembling his current bed.
> 3 There is no space in the flat to put his current bed.
> 4 Can you help me dismantle his current bed.
> OOOOHHH No we don't do that and the bedroom must be clear before we can deliver but we want to deliver today.
> ***** Expletive
> So I told them they will have to wait until I can arrange things and to stop pushing until:
> A I have made arrangements to have his old furniture removed.
> B I need to see if the Heart Foundation are willing to take it and when.
> So they will have to wait until I have done that.
> Reply "I am not putting up with this" and puts the damn phone down.
> So Vince calls the BHF who were very helpful indeed and will collect the bed tomorrow morning and will even help me dismantle it.
> Then my friend calls me from the hospital and the delivery people were pressuring me through him, how helpful is that, I will not tell you what I said.
> When Will I be there tomorrow? When will the room be cleared?
> Bear in mind they have just asked me to do that.
> I told them I will be there from 9am
> No wonder this country is in a bloody mess when we have attitudes like that.


I feel raging on your behalf Vince! When did common sense go out of fashion? Grr!! Hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## eggyg

Had a lie in today as was cream crackered after my long day yesterday. Was worth every bit of tiredness though. Lionel Richie was fab! We were on the front row and although we got drenched to the skin it was worth every drop of rain. What a show! We danced from start to finish, all night long, you could say!  After a leisurely breakfast we decided to go for a walk but my mosquito bitten toe still isn’t right after almost four weeks so after hobbling for a while walked to the chemist and spoke to the pharmacist ( again) to see if I needed a GP appointment. She said it is infected and I need antibiotics, which I now have, and the reason it is so painful is that it covers a large area. It feels really bruised and throbs intermittently. I have been living in sandals but as soon as I try to wear shoes/ trainers I am in agony. It’s not really sandal weather at the moment up here, wet, cold and windy unfortunately. Ah well, best keep taking the tablets! ( and hope for nice weather!).


----------



## Vince_UK

@eggyg 
Thanks eggy
There must be others ways to do things, of that I am sure.
It was the fact I was expected to just drop everything and move heaven and earth to accommodate them that  annoyed me.
The arrogance is actually beyond belief


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> @eggyg
> Thanks eggy
> There must be others ways to do things, of that I am sure.
> It was the fact I was expected to just drop everything and move heaven and earth to accommodate them that  annoyed me.
> The arrogance is actually beyond belief


Its all about the money Vince...not delivering a good service with any courtesy or compassion...I wonder what would have happened if you were still in Shanghai?...he would still need the help...would they do it or leave him languishing in hospital...idiocy is what it is.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lunch done...washing on...about to tackle my kitchen that looks like it's ben ransacked...then hang out the washing...I really must get down to some paperwork.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Its all about the money Vince...not delivering a good service with any courtesy or compassion...I wonder what would have happened if you were still in Shanghai?...he would still need the help...would they do it or leave him languishing in hospital...idiocy is what it is.


His brother would have had to come up from Havant and he has just had a major heart op, his sister would have had to come up from Stockport and she is recovering from breast cancer, his other brother in Newcastle has a serious heart complaint and cannot even lift himself never mind a double bed.
What get's me is that they try to make me out as being in the wrong.
Absolute lack of compassion as you say and co-operation and ruddy jobsworth.


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Had a lie in today as was cream crackered after my long day yesterday. Was worth every bit of tiredness though. Lionel Richie was fab! We were on the front row and although we got drenched to the skin it was worth every drop of rain. What a show! We danced from start to finish, all night long, you could say!  After a leisurely breakfast we decided to go for a walk but my mosquito bitten toe still isn’t right after almost four weeks so after hobbling for a while walked to the chemist and spoke to the pharmacist ( again) to see if I needed a GP appointment. She said it is infected and I need antibiotics, which I now have, and the reason it is so painful is that it covers a large area. It feels really bruised and throbs intermittently. I have been living in sandals but as soon as I try to wear shoes/ trainers I am in agony. It’s not really sandal weather at the moment up here, wet, cold and windy unfortunately. Ah well, best keep taking the tablets! ( and hope for nice weather!).


Lets hope it improves soon eggy.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> His brother would have had to come up from Havant and he has just had a major heart op, his sister would have had to come up from Stockport and she is recovering from breast cancer, his other brother in Newcastle has a serious heart complaint and cannot even lift himself never mind a double bed.
> What get's me is that they try to make me out as being in the wrong.
> Absolute lack of compassion as you say and co-operation and ruddy jobsworth.


At least it will get your friend home Vince so thank goodness you were in Newcastle & not overseas...often friends & family bridge the shortfall in our 'caring' services...bridging that gap that no one seems to want to admit exists...well done for stepping in...there are thousands of young carers...elderly carers that go unrecognised...it is a shameful indictment of our current society.


----------



## Kaylz

It was the same after my grandad had his hip replacement, I was up the street paying his rent, we had previously been told we would get plenty of warning about the delivery of his toilet seat thing etc but I got a call from my mum saying she's had them on the phone saying they were going to be delivering the stuff in 10 minutes so I had to hot foot it down the road! (lord knows why as my mum was less than a minute away from his house!!) it's utterly ridiculous!! Anyway @Vince_UK I hope things go smoothly from here xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Kaylz said:


> It was the same after my grandad had his hip replacement, I was up the street paying his rent, we had previously been told we would get plenty of warning about the delivery of his toilet seat thing etc but I got a call from my mum saying she's had them on the phone saying they were going to be delivering the stuff in 10 minutes so I had to hot foot it down the road! (lord knows why as my mum was less than a minute away from his house!!) it's utterly ridiculous!! Anyway @Vince_UK I hope things go smoothly from here xx


Thanks K


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Went to the anti-coagulation clinic...got a good number...not back for a further appointment for another three weeks...about to make myself a coffee and get out with 'Phat Boy' for walkies...before that sunshine disappears...on the way home the sun suddenly brightened up a really grey morning...so sun up... roof down...foot down.



Glad you got a good number Bubbsie 

I’ve just been given a *huge *rainbow trout (all cleaned) that a fisherman friend caught yesterday so I’m putting it on to steam. Wish I had some fresh lemons but it will be fine without


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Glad you got a good number Bubbsie
> 
> I’ve just been given a *huge *rainbow trout (all cleaned) that a fisherman friend caught yesterday so I’m putting it on to steam. Wish I had some fresh lemons but it will be fine without


So am I Amigo...a relief...someone is being spoilt (and why not)...I trust you're sharing that trout.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> So am I Amigo...a relief...someone is being spoilt (and why not)...I trust you're sharing that trout.



Me and hubbie are having it (once he’s taken the bones out for me)  

Still have to make something else for son who only eats fish from the chippy!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Me and hubbie are having it (once he’s taken the bones out for me)
> 
> Still have to make something else for son who only eats fish from the chippy!


Amigo...I'm with your son on this...as fabulous as it sounds (the trout) I rarely eat fish...except from the chippy.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Amigo...I'm with your son on this...as fabulous as it sounds (the trout) I rarely eat fish...except from the chippy.


And you call me a Philistine?


----------



## Amigo

The trout was absolutely delicious and enough left for lunch tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

I spent three hours in the hairdressers getting a completely new hairstyle. Then this afternoon finished my very first silk painting which I started from scratch with a sheet of white paper. It's very "rustic" but I'm very proud of it


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> View attachment 9142 View attachment 9143 I spent three hours in the hairdressers getting a completely new hairstyle. Then this afternoon finished my very first silk painting which I started from scratch with a sheet of white paper. It's very "rustic" but I'm very proud of it



Well done AJ!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo


----------



## Kaylz

Both fab pics @AJLang  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> And you call me a Philistine?


Yeah well I did Vincey… but...only as a term of endearment...honest you can trust me (I'm not a doctor).


----------



## AJLang

Kaylz said:


> Both fab pics @AJLang  xx


Thank you Kaylz  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Phew just finished adding the last plants to the giant hanging basket...and summer house window boxes...just the hanging pots on the fence to finish off now need dinner first...I'm starving.


----------



## Bubbsie

Getting caught up with the football now...I hate football...come on En-ger-landdddddd.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> Getting caught up with the football now...I hate football...come on En-ger-landdddddd.


I'm afraid I cant like this post lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

In between watching the football...I've been very industrious out in the garden...now the fence pots are finished...a good selection of trailing fuchsias Petunias & lobelia should give a good display when they get started...enjoyed being out in the garden.






Now just the wall pots to complete then I can sit back & enjoy them.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> In between watching the football...I've been very industrious out in the garden...now the fence pots are finished...a good selection of trailing fuchsias Petunias & lobelia should give a good display when they get started...enjoyed being out in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 9148
> View attachment 9149
> View attachment 9150
> 
> 
> Now just the wall pots to complete then I can sit back & enjoy them.


They are lovely. I just watched the football sort of by mistake and found myself shouting for England! Only second match I have ever watched.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Getting caught up with the football now...I hate football...come on En-ger-landdddddd.



Ooo I enjoyed the game even though a friend dropped by in the middle of it (but stopped to watch it with us!). Nice result


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> His brother would have had to come up from Havant and he has just had a major heart op, his sister would have had to come up from Stockport and she is recovering from breast cancer, his other brother in Newcastle has a serious heart complaint and cannot even lift himself never mind a double bed.
> What get's me is that they try to make me out as being in the wrong.
> Absolute lack of compassion as you say and co-operation and ruddy jobsworth.


Just so shocking, cannot imagine what would happen if you weren't here.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> They are lovely. I just watched the football sort of by mistake and found myself shouting for England! Only second match I have ever watched.


Thanks NJ...same here I would never usually watch it...then kind of got caught up in it.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Thanks NJ...same here I would never usually watch it...then kind of got caught up in it.


I went for a meal with my sister and her son in law who is Dutch got me interested. The Netherlands didn't get through so he is cheering England, we all got very excited at the second goal. Question is will I watch the Sunday game with them or is the the end of my interest!


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I went for a meal with my sister and her son in law who is Dutch got me interested. The Netherlands didn't get through so he is cheering England, we all got very excited at the second goal. Question is will I watch the Sunday game with them or is the the end of my interest!


Hmmn..  I may watch NJ... it's certainly tempting...I particularly like the enthusiasm of the current team...maximum effort...confident...enjoying playing for their country...not expecting to rely on reputation but on hard work.


----------



## Bubbsie

Off to walk 'phat boy'...then home to tidy the house...finish off the wall pots.


----------



## Amigo

I’ve had a bit of a spending spree today... Nice coffee out and a walk in the sun. 

A little cry driving past the Home my mum was in. Unfortunately I have to pass it and for a split second I nearly pulled in 

Going to make a proper lamb ‘gravy’ dinner tonight and looking forward to it. Hell, I might even have a small dumpling with it (and lots of vegetables)


----------



## eggyg

I have had a pretty lazy day today. Bit of washing, “big” shop, sat on backside. Daughter number 2 and granddaughter number 1 coming for tea, I don’t think we ever get a week where we aren’t feeding someone other than ourselves! So doing roasted chicken thighs, marinaded in something Greek, herbs, lemon, garlic maybe,  potato wedges, Greek salad and pita bread. Mr Eggy fixing summerhouse roof, so keeping a careful eye on him, think I may have a heart attack worrying about him! But you can’t keep a good man down.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I’ve had a bit of a spending spree today... Nice coffee out and a walk in the sun.
> 
> A little cry driving past the Home my mum was in. Unfortunately I have to pass it and for a split second I nearly pulled in
> 
> Going to make a proper lamb ‘gravy’ dinner tonight and looking forward to it. Hell, I might even have a small dumpling with it (and lots of vegetables)


A cry whether little or monumental will do you no harm Amigo...'I may have a little dumpling'...sod that have several...you can have a hall pass today...it's allowed.


----------



## grovesy

2x sessions on Exercise Bike, gardening and catching up on washing plant pots, washing, and then let friends dog out.


----------



## Carolg

Nothing at all. Having a coffee then making tea, slob in front of tv and early night


----------



## Mark Parrott

I haven't done anything exciting today.  Bit of food shopping, cleaned out the chicken coop & now preparing Tom Kerridge's one layer lasagne.  He's not having any of it though.


----------



## Brando77

Slothing about after work watching Season 4 of 'House' that's all I've done today apart from work.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well spent the from 8.30am sorting out my friends flat.
The new bed arrived before the old bed was taken away, but after saying they couldn't help move the old bed yesterday, the 2 guys did. Probably so they could make their drop off early. 
Old bed away except the headboard because it didn't have the Fire Retardant label on so that still has to be disposed of somehow. Laundered his bedding and put it on the new bed which adjusts electronically  Left around 2 to get a phone call at 3.45 saying he had been discharged and was home lol.
Had a small lunch then made a blackberry clafoutis which is delicious.
Other than that, done nowt.
Got another friend coming tomorrow afternoon which I honestly could do wthout but....... one must do these things.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well spent the from 8.30am sorting out my friends flat.
> The new bed arrived before the old bed was taken away, but after saying they couldn't help move the old bed yesterday, the 2 guys did. Probably so they could make their drop off early.
> Old bed away except the headboard because it didn't have the Fire Retardant label on so that still has to be disposed of somehow. Laundered his bedding and put it on the new bed which adjusts electronically  Left around 2 to get a phone call at 3.45 saying he had been discharged and was home lol.
> Had a small lunch then made a blackberry clafoutis which is delicious.
> Other than that, done nowt.
> Got another friend coming tomorrow afternoon which I honestly could do wthout but....... one must do these things.


Good to have friends Vince...now you can share the rest of the blackberry clafoutis.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Good to have friends Vince...now you can share the rest of the blackberry clafoutis.


They are getting Nowt, It s MINE, ALL MINE, capiche


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Completed a shawl i have been working on


----------



## Amigo

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Completed a shawl i have been working on  View attachment 9162



Very pretty!


----------



## Bubbsie

Okay hanging pots watered...have to do the hydrangeas who are so thirsty all the time...seems like they can never have enough.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just got back from Mrs P's first hospital appt of the day. She has been provisionally diagnosed with Carpel Tunnel in both hands but needs the tests to confirm. She was told this a few years back but the test came back as negative, but this doctor says they were wrong. She also has arthritis confirmed in 3 places on both hands. And this afternoon she has another appt. for an injection in her shoulder. It's all go today.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> Just got back from Mrs P's first hospital appt of the day. She has been provisionally diagnosed with Carpel Tunnel in both hands but needs the tests to confirm. She was told this a few years back but the test came back as negative, but this doctor says they were wrong. She also has arthritis confirmed in 3 places on both hands. And this afternoon she has another appt. for an injection in her shoulder. It's all go today.


Not good for her Mark. Carpel Tunnel in one hand is bad but in both must be terrible.
Let's hope they can do something to relieve that.
Sorry to learn of this for both your sakes.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> Not good for her Mark. Carpel Tunnel in one hand is bad but in both must be terrible.
> Let's hope they can do something to relieve that.
> Sorry to learn of this for both your sakes.


Thanks, @Vince_UK .


----------



## Carolg

Sorry to hear this Mark


----------



## Carolg

Met sisters and out for tea, had a HUGE all day breakfast, and apart from a hash brown and toast, I almost licked the plate. Don’t know what was wrong with me today, at 1115, I was heading to shop to get something for lunch as I was starving. (I did have stuff in my piece bag). Felt daft when I realised it was only 1115.all in all a nice evening followed by pj,s and heating on.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Just got back from Mrs P's first hospital appt of the day. She has been provisionally diagnosed with Carpel Tunnel in both hands but needs the tests to confirm. She was told this a few years back but the test came back as negative, but this doctor says they were wrong. She also has arthritis confirmed in 3 places on both hands. And this afternoon she has another appt. for an injection in her shoulder. It's all go today.



It’s soon sorted with carpal tunnel surgery Mark. My hands are ravaged by nodal arthritis (since my 30’s) but the surgery sorted out the carpal tunnel symptoms. Of course a lot of these issues could be Sjogrens related. Mine certainly are.


----------



## grovesy

Gardening and out for lunch.


----------



## Kaylz

Well this morning for the first time this week I got to chill a bit after breakfast and not have to run out the door at stupid o clock lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK

Threw out ALL the take away menus that come through the door that have accumulated over time.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Carolg said:


> Sorry to hear this Mark


Thanks, Carol.  At least she is finally getting a diagnosis after more than 2 years, so a treatment plan can be finally put in place.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> It’s soon sorted with carpal tunnel surgery Mark. My hands are ravaged by nodal arthritis (since my 30’s) but the surgery sorted out the carpal tunnel symptoms. Of course a lot of these issues could be Sjogrens related. Mine certainly are.


I think it's all Sjogrens related, though the doctor she saw yesterday said it may not be.  He said the problem with having certain conditions is that whatever problem you have is put down to that condition & therefore not treated properly & ignored.


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> I think it's all Sjogrens related, though the doctor she saw yesterday said it may not be.  He said the problem with having certain conditions is that whatever problem you have is put down to that condition & therefore not treated properly & ignored.



Trouble is Mark, Sjogrens is so badly understood anyway.


----------



## Vince_UK

Had a haircut so I am a bonny laddie for the VIP's on Saturday but look more like a ruddy gangster.
Bought one of these from my ludicrously meagre pension. Woe is me.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Had a haircut so I am a bonny laddie for the VIP's on Saturday but look more like a ruddy gangster.
> Bought one of these from my ludicrously meagre pension. Woe is me.
> View attachment 9173


I adore avocados but wouldn't know what to do with this! Does it slice it so each piece looks the same? maybe I want one too.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> I adore avocados but wouldn't know what to do with this! Does it slice it so each piece looks the same? maybe I want one too.


You use one to split it open and to remove the stone and you can section it with that end. Or you can use the other end to mash it. Was only £3. Opps what have I said ONLY? 
I mean it was a huge chunk of my ludicrously meagre pension.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Just got back from Mrs P's first hospital appt of the day. She has been provisionally diagnosed with Carpel Tunnel in both hands but needs the tests to confirm. She was told this a few years back but the test came back as negative, but this doctor says they were wrong. She also has arthritis confirmed in 3 places on both hands. And this afternoon she has another appt. for an injection in her shoulder. It's all go today.


Non stop Mark...hope you can both get home & relax soon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well this morning for the first time this week I got to chill a bit after breakfast and not have to run out the door at stupid o clock lol xx


I don't tend to have to go out at stupid o'clock Kaylz...but I usually get home at stupid o'clock...like this morning at 2am.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Had a haircut so I am a bonny laddie for the VIP's on Saturday but look more like a ruddy gangster.
> Bought one of these from my ludicrously meagre pension. Woe is me.
> View attachment 9173


Avocados...ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> You use one to split it open and to remove the stone and you can section it with that end. Or you can use the other end to mash it. Was only £3. Opps what have I said ONLY?
> I mean it was a huge chunk of my ludicrously meagre pension.


OMG...you're turning into the Gordon Ramsay of this thread Vince...I would have said Paul Hollywood if you were 5 years younger.


----------



## Bubbsie

I worked incredibly hard yesterday...home at 2am this morning...so this evening out in the garden with my neighbour (and good friend) with a couple of delicious relaxing refreshing Sipsmiths Gin & Tonic ...ice & a slice?...yes please.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> I worked incredibly hard yesterday...home at 2am this morning...so this evening out in the garden with my neighbour (and good friend) with a couple of delicious relaxing refreshing Sipsmiths Gin & Tonic ...ice & a slice?...yes please.


should try an AVOCADO and chocolate shake. Delicious.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just bartered for some weeding in the garden...my little neighbour Olivia (aged eight)..earned.a 'squishy' toy for weeding the borders...this weekend she's weeding the front garden in exchange for some fluffy slime...honestly it's a whole new world...squishies & slime...who would have thought.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> should try an AVOCADO and chocolate shake. Delicious.


OMG Vince...sully good chocolate with avocado...I feel faint.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> should try an AVOCADO and chocolate shake. Delicious.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## eggyg

Vince_UK said:


> Had a haircut so I am a bonny laddie for the VIP's on Saturday but look more like a ruddy gangster.
> Bought one of these from my ludicrously meagre pension. Woe is me.
> View attachment 9173


Thought at first you had cut your hair with it!


----------



## eggyg

Been non stop today. Mr Eggy’s birthday tomorrow and as we are going to be out most of the day and evening, the hordes descended tonight to give their dad his presents and cards. So of course I had to feed them, so to make it easy, which is difficult when there’s 12 with different tastes/ allergies. Settled on lasagne, chips, salad. Made bolognaise sauce and cheese sauce this morning to get them cool before assembling. Also made Victoria sponge. In between that I did two loads of washing, a quick shop to Aldi and made lunch. Then when I decided to have a wee break and read my mag, our friend and neighbour turned up with present and card. Cup of tea and a natter and before I knew it, it was 4.30! Tea planned for 6! Assembled lasagne and filled sponge, got message from sister in law to say they were popping round bringing another brother and his wife plus mother in law. Had a houseful and all got cake. Just got rid of last stragglers at 9.30. Tidied up, dishwasher now on for second time, chairs re arranged and garden watered! Phew!


----------



## Vince_UK

eggyg said:


> Thought at first you had cut your hair with it!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Vince_UK said:


> You use one to split it open and to remove the stone and you can section it with that end.


@Vince_UK, I think all avocados should be sectioned.


----------



## Vince_UK

Mark Parrott said:


> @Vince_UK, I think all avocados should be sectioned.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Getting close to holibobs.  Off to Crete for 11 days (or is it 11 nights?  Can't remember).  Suitcases packed, euros divided into daily envelopes, all tickets & other paperwork together in an organised folder.  Still waiting for my replacement EHIC card.  We both misplaced them, but wife's replacement turned up 3 days ago & no sign of mine yet.  Picking up mum-in law on Sunday from train station (yes, she is coming too) & leaving at 1.30am Monday morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> @Vince_UK, I think all avocados should be sectioned.


Surely Mark you mean 'sanctioned'...avocados ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Bubbsie

Opening bills...YUK


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> Getting close to holibobs.  Off to Crete for 11 days (or is it 11 nights?  Can't remember).  Suitcases packed, euros divided into daily envelopes, all tickets & other paperwork together in an organised folder.  Still waiting for my replacement EHIC card.  We both misplaced them, but wife's replacement turned up 3 days ago & no sign of mine yet.  Picking up mum-in law on Sunday from train station (yes, she is coming too) & leaving at 1.30am Monday morning.



You’re very organised Mark for a guy who leaves his washing in the machine for days!


----------



## Amigo

Getting hotter and hotter here and me no likey with having blood that seems to burn without external heat! 

Glad it’s Friday and no rotten medical appointments scheduled. Hairdresser later and seeing a rock band tonight. I might even have crisps!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Amigo said:


> You’re very organised Mark for a guy who leaves his washing in the machine for days!


I have my priorities.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I really don't know what our chickens have been up to.  Noticed their water bowl was empty this morning.  This should've been impossible as it's an automatic feeder connected to a 100 litre water butt that was nearly full.  I refilled the water butt and didn't notice any leaks.  I think we must have the thirstiest chicken around!


----------



## Amigo

Mark Parrott said:


> I really don't know what our chickens have been up to.  Noticed their water bowl was empty this morning.  This should've been impossible as it's an automatic feeder connected to a 100 litre water butt that was nearly full.  I refilled the water butt and didn't notice any leaks.  I think we must have the thirstiest chicken around!



It’s not Diabetic is it Mark?


----------



## mikeyB

I thought the same of my dog, who is drinking and peeing like mad. And losing weight, but that might be his other medical conditions causing it, as did the vet. We’re taking him again this afternoon. That’s £20 for the taxi, then think of a number and double it for the vet. 

Meanwhile, he and I are sunning ourselves on the balcony.

It’s a hard life, being retired.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I thought the same of my dog, who is drinking and peeing like mad. And losing weight, but that might be his other medical conditions causing it, as did the vet. We’re taking him again this afternoon. That’s £20 for the taxi, then think of a number and double it for the vet.
> 
> Meanwhile, he and I are sunning ourselves on the balcony.
> 
> It’s a hard life, being retired.



It’s much easier to get a vet appointment than one with a good doc though Mike! Hope he’s ok, he sounds happy enough.


----------



## Bubbsie

Last week I cancelled the breakdown cover on my car with the RAC...just as a precaution I also cancelled the direct debit...wouldn't you know it today I received a letter from the RAC...asking me to provide payment details since they could not process the direct debit...had to ring them to confirm I had cancelled the membership...they confirmed I had...there were no outstanding payments due..no none....I blasted knew they would try to take another payment..so pleased I cancelled the direct debit when I did...cheeky sods.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Last week I cancelled the breakdown cover on my car with the RAC...just as a precaution I also cancelled the direct debit...wouldn't you know it today I received a letter from the RAC...asking me to provide payment details since they could not process the direct debit...had to ring them to confirm I had cancelled the membership...they confirmed I had...there were no outstanding payments due..no none....I blasted knew they would try to take another payment..so pleased I cancelled the direct debit when I did...cheeky sods.


Happens everytime.


----------



## Vince_UK

Sitting in my garden listening to the fountain playing enjoyng the sun. First time forover 1  year I have sat here lol.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Bubbsie said:


> Last week I cancelled the breakdown cover on my car with the RAC...just as a precaution I also cancelled the direct debit...wouldn't you know it today I received a letter from the RAC...asking me to provide payment details since they could not process the direct debit...had to ring them to confirm I had cancelled the membership...they confirmed I had...there were no outstanding payments due..no none....I blasted knew they would try to take another payment..so pleased I cancelled the direct debit when I did...cheeky sods.


I always cancel the direct debits when I cancel any service, even when they tell me to keep it open in case I owe them anything.  No chance!  If I owe them anything they can come to me first.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> I always cancel the direct debits when I cancel any service, even when they tell me to keep it open in case I owe them anything.  No chance!  If I owe them anything they can come to me first.


I haven't done that before Mark...but from now on I am...tired of them taking the p***… the cover was cancelled on the 15th then they try to take payment on the 22nd...oh no not putting up with that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Sitting in my garden listening to the fountain playing enjoyng the sun. First time forover 1  year I have sat here lol.


Sounds relaxing Vince...you should do it more often.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Happens everytime.


Not anymore Vince...just said to Mark from now on every time I cancel a service & I'm fully paid up...also cancelling my direct debit mandate too.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Not anymore Vince...just said to Mark from now on every time I cancel a service & I'm fully paid up...also cancelling my direct debit mandate too.


I ALWAYS do that


----------



## grovesy

Done some gardening, walked into town  along the  river with other half to collect his car from a service, and then we went to garden nursery, got myself 2 pots half price, and more compost.


----------



## Vince_UK

Just made some phone calls to see how I can get Miss Mao to the UK.
Cannot do anything from here but I have the name of 2 agents in Shanghai who can.
Not a straight forward process and can take several months but it is achievable with a little effort.
Cost, Around £2,000.
My poor pension taking a battering again.
On my bucket list of things to do when I get back.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Just made some phone calls to see how I can get Miss Mao to the UK.
> Cannot do anything from here but I have the name of 2 agents in Shanghai who can.
> Not a straight forward process and can take several months but it is achievable with a little effort.
> Cost, Around £2,000.
> My poor pension taking a battering again.
> On my bucket list of things to do when I get back.


Ooh Vince she's priceless though...worth every penny.


----------



## Bubbsie

Washing done & all out on the line...about to water the garden pots & those hydrangeas...double amount for the hydrangeas they never seem to be satisfied...worth it they give a beautiful display...then have to drag Harry out...poor little fellow he has an obvious limp... the vet thinks he has arthritis.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Just made some phone calls to see how I can get Miss Mao to the UK.
> Cannot do anything from here but I have the name of 2 agents in Shanghai who can.
> Not a straight forward process and can take several months but it is achievable with a little effort.
> Cost, Around £2,000.
> My poor pension taking a battering again.
> On my bucket list of things to do when I get back.



Your poor friend Yang or is it Tang? He’ll need counselling if she leaves!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Your poor friend Yang or is it Tang? He’ll need counselling if she leaves!


Don't listen to her Vince...Yang can find his own stray...bring her home if you can.


----------



## Vince_UK

Yang lol
I havent discussed that with him yet.
I feel he may just have some objections


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Don't listen to her Vince...Yang can find his own stray...bring her home if you can.


I cannot ignore Yang he does after all sped most time with her.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yang lol
> I havent discussed that with him yet.
> I feel he may just have some objections


Tough...he'll get over it.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I cannot ignore Yang he does after all sped most time with her.


Yes he does Vince...because you ask him too...she know who her daddy is...and what if Yang gets more spots...would it be her again?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Yes he does Vince...because you ask him too...she know who her daddy is...and what if Yang gets more spots...would it be her again?


LOL No, he has come to accept that tey are stress related not Miss Mao related.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> I cannot ignore Yang he does after all sped most time with her.



The Chinese like exports...he should approve!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> The Chinese like exports...he should approve!


...if he does bring her over he mustn't say she's priceless Amigo...can you imagine the duty he may have to pay on her...we'd have to start a crowd funding page since he is a needy poor old pensioner with a meagre pension


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> ...if he does bring her over he mustn't say she's priceless Amigo...can you imagine the duty he may have to pay on her...we'd have to start a crowd funding page since he is a needy poor old pensioner with a meagre pension


Ludicrously meagre pension please..


----------



## eggyg

Had a lovely day so far, Mr Eggy’s birthday so went to a local stately type home, lovely gardens and nice cafe. Has a really lovely salad made from their own produce. The weather has been glorious so sat in the garden when we got home but got too hot. Just had a bath to do some deforestation and am now trying to cool down before getting dressed for birthday treat part 2! Going for dinner at a local steak house where you cook it yourself on hot stones! Going for a cocktail or two first. Up early for Newcastle meet tomorrow so will try and be a good girl!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Ludicrously meagre pension please..


Sorry Vince...ludicrously meagre pension...there better now?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry Vince...ludicrously meagre pension...there better now?


----------



## Bubbsie

Took Harry for a relaxing walk in our local park...a beautiful afternoon...until Harry spotted some people picnicking right at the other end of the park...headed straight for them...despite my protests...he was there in a flash and grabbed a large piece of battered fish they were eating...I was apologised profusely...dragged him away...then hung my head in shame...he didn't & licked his lips all the way home...I'm never taking him there again


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Took Harry for a relaxing walk in our local park...a beautiful afternoon...until Harry spotted some people picnicking right at the other end of the park...headed straight for them...despite my protests...he was there in a flash and grabbed a large piece of battered fish they were eating...I was apologised profusely...dragged him away...then hung my head in shame...he didn't & licked his lips all the way home...I'm never taking him there again


I hope you replaced the fish.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I hope you replaced the fish.


I couldn't we were out for a walk all I had with me was my phone...I'm finding somewhere else to walk him.


----------



## Martin Canty

Certainly, in celebration of the Solstice I did something different yesterday.....

Took a chairlift to a mountain top Mediterranean restaurant....  (Our local Ski Resort runs the lift as a "Sky Chair" in the summer but it's "locals week" so we got to ride for free, very pretty, the restaurant is at about 8200')


----------



## Martin Canty

Vince_UK said:


> Ludicrously meagre pension please..


Might have to sell the Maserati to pay for it.....


----------



## Bubbsie

Going to watch Bridget Jones...do not disturb.


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin Canty said:


> Might have to sell the Maserati to pay for it.....


Or sack the chauffeur...or butler...or housekeeper.


----------



## Vince_UK

I have been watching porn on YouTube and drooling ,food porn that is, "Two Fat Ladies". great stuff. Some fabulous food.


----------



## Lanny

Vince_UK said:


> I have been watching porn on YouTube and drooling ,food porn that is, "Two Fat Ladies". great stuff. Some fabulous food.



Oh, yeah! Me & my nephew loved the two fat ladies! They never did anything by halves!


----------



## Carolg

Been to local dance schools summer show. Children from nursery age to young adults. Of course the little ones were sooo funny. I’m not biased but my 11 year old granddaughter (in my opinion only )stole the show at least for me. First time I have been able to spot her in her dances almost straight away. Lol. Nice way to spend an evening.

Clothes all laid out, porridge in micro, kettle filled etc so now night night all. Up at 0530 and will see some of you in Newcastle


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I have been watching porn on YouTube and drooling ,food porn that is, "Two Fat Ladies". great stuff. Some fabulous food.


Vince I think you mean 'gastro porn'...I loved the two fat ladies.


----------



## Bubbsie

Martin Canty said:


> Certainly, in celebration of the Solstice I did something different yesterday.....
> 
> Took a chairlift to a mountain top Mediterranean restaurant....  (Our local Ski Resort runs the lift as a "Sky Chair" in the summer but it's "locals week" so we got to ride for free, very pretty, the restaurant is at about 8200')


Wow Martin...you couldn't really better that.


----------



## Bubbsie

A beautiful morning...the sun is up enjoying my outside space...more coffee & watching the birds feed...seeing how all my hard work is paying off...although I have to say it's more luck than good judgement or ability.


----------



## Bubbsie

Watering the garden...forgot to do it later last night...oops.


----------



## Bubbsie

Garden watered & all pots fed...completely out of almond flour...so working on some chocolate treats with roasted hazelnuts...will copy @Benny G in once it's posted.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Looks lovely, Bubbs.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Been scrubbing, hoovering & dusting today.  Also installed a new window latch on the kitchen window.  This is a locking one so we can leave the window open enough for the cats to come & go but no one can break in as it locks with a key when open.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Looks lovely, Bubbs.


Thanks Markyp...just changed the recipe...roasted more hazelnuts in vanilla extract & a dessertspoon of xylitol...then crushed them...more vanilla extract & a teaspoon of good instant coffee in the melted chocolate...hhmn hmmn hmmn… I am about to post it...I just about stopped myself from eating the lot.


----------



## Amigo

Been out for lunch with the family and got the weekend food shopping. It’s pretty warm here today and I’m having a very low energy day. I think I’ve got sleeping sickness!


----------



## Lanny

Just spent all day finally watching The Great Barrier Reef presented by David Attenbourough, applogies for spelling it wrong but, you know who I mean? 

I bought & downloaded from iTunes some time ago & never got round to watching it! I’d previously bought, also from iTunes, an earlier series by the same name presented by somebody else, Monty Dons I think, & loved it!

This one, presented by the BEST presenter of wildlife prorammes, was even better & included ground breaking deep dives in a cutting edge submarine!  Wow! He was 88 when he did this & got the last US president, Obama, interested in his ground breaking dives! Imagine a WOW!!! emoji!

Oops! Just have dinner in the oven so, mustn’t let it burn!


----------



## Lanny

Just got a phone call from my brother. My sister passed away last night!  It's just hitting me!  I was expecting but, no words!


----------



## New-journey

Lanny said:


> Just got a phone call from my brother. My sister passed away last night!  It's just hitting me!  I was expecting but, no words!


Oh so sorry Lanny, Sending hugs and thinking of you and your family at this tragic time. Take care. Jo


----------



## Lanny

New-journey said:


> Oh so sorry Lanny, Sending hugs and thinking of you and your family at this tragic time. Take care. Jo



Thanks, Jo @New-journey


----------



## Amigo

Lanny said:


> Just got a phone call from my brother. My sister passed away last night!  It's just hitting me!  I was expecting but, no words!



So sorry to hear that Lanny. Such a sad time for you. He’s left it quite a while to tell you


----------



## grovesy

Lanny said:


> Just got a phone call from my brother. My sister passed away last night!  It's just hitting me!  I was expecting but, no words!


Sorry to hear this, take care.


----------



## Lanny

The family have facebook & whatsapp but, I don't! I left both last year! Nobody called me until he remembered that I'm not connected via social media anymore!

I kept dreaming of my childhood days with the family last night & my sister was there: silly impossible things that never happened! I had similar dreams after my mum passed: her doing things she never did in life!


----------



## Carolg

Lanny said:


> Just got a phone call from my brother. My sister passed away last night!  It's just hitting me!  I was expecting but, no words!


Sorry to hear this Lanny. I lost my brother years ago and it is such a hole in your life, history and as you say...no words


----------



## Grannylorraine

Lanny said:


> Just got a phone call from my brother. My sister passed away last night!  It's just hitting me!  I was expecting but, no words!


I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lanny

Grannylorraine said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.



Thanks @Grannylorraine


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Just got a phone call from my brother. My sister passed away last night!  It's just hitting me!  I was expecting but, no words!


Its so hard knowing how we will react Lanny...I am so very sorry to hear the news about your sister.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just had a short stroll in the garden (it would have to be short since it's not very big)… I love seeing what's opened...what's come up...how it's doing...the sun is shining so I'll need to be out with the watering can shortly...on a morning like this it makes all that hard work worthwhile.


----------



## Carolg

Just gone out to garden. Fat pigeons have stripped most of my cabbages to skeletons and ones they haven’t are almost bare. Grrr. Now will have to dig them out . What a waste of time.thankfully lost space so put some in greenhouse that are surviving


----------



## eggyg

Lanny said:


> Just got a phone call from my brother. My sister passed away last night!  It's just hitting me!  I was expecting but, no words!


So so sorry Lanny. Take care.


----------



## Bubbsie

Mark Parrott said:


> Been scrubbing, hoovering & dusting today.  Also installed a new window latch on the kitchen window.  This is a locking one so we can leave the window open enough for the cats to come & go but no one can break in as it locks with a key when open.


Enjoy your holiday Mark...hope all goes well with you & Mrs P...the cats & the chickens


----------



## Bubbsie

The dog has just had his arthritis pill...what a fiasco that is...I have to hide it in a piece of cheese soft enough to mould round the tablet...so he has no idea what's in it


----------



## Amigo

Just watching the England v Panama match (I love football!). I’m sure the Panama players think it's a rugby match from their vicious physical tackles!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Just watching the England v Panama match (I love football!). I’m sure the Panama players think it's a rugby match from their vicious physical tackles!


Blimey I didn't know it was on...thought it was this evening Amigo...will have to watch it now.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey I didn't know it was on...thought it was this evening Amigo...will have to watch it now.



We are annihilating them 5-0 at half time Bubbsie!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> We are annihilating them 5-0 at half time Bubbsie!


I don't as a general rule watch it Amigo...but saw the first one & was impressed with how hard the team worked...dam...gutted I've missed five goals...well they'll just have to score some more then.


----------



## Bubbsie

Feet up watching the footie


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Just watching the England v Panama match (I love football!). I’m sure the Panama players think it's a rugby match from their vicious physical tackles!


I am in the same room as the TV as Mr Eggy and daughter number 3 watching it. I am glancing up on occasions, 5-0! What’s all that about? Hope England don’t take their foot off the gas now.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> I am in the same room as the TV as Mr Eggy and daughter number 3 watching it. I am glancing up on occasions, 5-0! What’s all that about? Hope England don’t take their foot off the gas now.



6-1 now eggy!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> 6-1 now eggy!


I managed to see one goal...didn't object to the Panamanians getting one of their own...their fans were so happy.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> I managed to see one goal...didn't object to the Panamanians getting one of their own...their fans were so happy.



I didn’t mind either Bubbsie especially as it was from their outgoing 37yr old who is ‘retiring’. We’d have done better on the leader board without it though. 
In the first half, the Panamanians were the dirtiest, most unprofessional team I’ve ever seen and I think deserved the 2 penalties against them. I suspect they’d been spoken to because they calmed down for the second half. They literally bear hugged players in the penalty box, pulled them down and in one case actually thumped an England player on the back of the head. I think FIFA should be speaking to their management.


----------



## Amigo

Just done the rounds of Aldi and Lidl (much prefer Aldi). It’s absolutely roasting here and I’m now sat under the fan with an iced drink.


----------



## grovesy

Gardening, and reading in the garden. Did not need to watch telly to know we scored, the neighbours behind me roared so loud.


----------



## Carolg

Oh lazy day. Did what I had to only except bread making. Lounged on swing once the heat of the sun went down. Lazy evening ahead


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I didn’t mind either Bubbsie especially as it was from their outgoing 37yr old who is ‘retiring’. We’d have done better on the leader board without it though.
> In the first half, the Panamanians were the dirtiest, most unprofessional team I’ve ever seen and I think deserved the 2 penalties against them. I suspect they’d been spoken to because they calmed down for the second half. They literally bear hugged players in the penalty box, pulled them down and in one case actually thumped an England player on the back of the head. I think FIFA should be speaking to their management.


Blast I missed the best half Amigo... although I did manage to see one goal...yes I thought how ironic the oldest player scored their first goal in the World Cup...no doubt he'll be treated like a hero when he gets home...good for him.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Just done the rounds of Aldi and Lidl (much prefer Aldi). It’s absolutely roasting here and I’m now sat under the fan with an iced drink.


Too hot to go out for me Amigo...really hot here & we get so much sun in the garden.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just been out in the garden for an hour or two...hiding under the parasol...a couple of glasses of chilled Prosecco...I have to say my friends daughter was laying on the sun lounger... which when she moved suddenly folded up with her in it...I haven't laughed so much for ages...a really enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Oh lazy day. Did what I had to only except bread making. Lounged on swing once the heat of the sun went down. Lazy evening ahead


And why not Carol...you'll be back at work soon enough.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> I didn’t mind either Bubbsie especially as it was from their outgoing 37yr old who is ‘retiring’. We’d have done better on the leader board without it though.
> In the first half, the Panamanians were the dirtiest, most unprofessional team I’ve ever seen and I think deserved the 2 penalties against them. I suspect they’d been spoken to because they calmed down for the second half. They literally bear hugged players in the penalty box, pulled them down and in one case actually thumped an England player on the back of the head. I think FIFA should be speaking to their management.


aye lassie there's plenty of life in auld dogs


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> aye lassie there's plenty of life in auld dogs


Is there really?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Is there really?


Aye there's hen 
But  these auld dogs divint ganan nick battered fish.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Aye there's hen
> But  these auld dogs divint ganan nick battered fish.


Well it might be an option...since your ludicrously meagre pension must have taken a battering having to pay for your dinner yesterday...I can send Harry up...he'd love to see you


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Well it might be an option...since your ludicrously meagre pension must have taken a battering having to pay for your dinner yesterday...I can send Harry up...he'd love to see youView attachment 9261


Definitely the face of a fish thief


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Definitely the face of a fish thief


That Vince is the face of an angel...bless him..


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> That Vince is the face of an angel...bless him..


There are supposedly 2 types of Angels, the Heavenly ones and the ones from down below. Now you decide.


----------



## New-journey

Back from a visit to the river and I swam, was utter bliss so beautiful with the sun rays on the water and overhanging branches. I may no longer be a elegant swimmer with two recovering frozen shoulders but I was very happy!


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Back from a visit to the river and I swam, was utter bliss so beautiful with the sun rays on the water and overhanging branches. I may no longer be a elegant swimmer with two recovering frozen shoulders but I was very happy!


Sounds idyllic NJ


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> Sounds idyllic NJ


Yes it was, and I will go back during the week when I have time. Shattered now and going to relax this evening.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> There are supposedly 2 types of Angels, the Heavenly ones and the ones from down below. Now you decide.


He's a good boy...has a lovely nature he just wants to enjoy life...so you just watch yer step Vince.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Back from a visit to the river and I swam, was utter bliss so beautiful with the sun rays on the water and overhanging branches. I may no longer be a elegant swimmer with two recovering frozen shoulders but I was very happy!


Good for you NJ sounds wonderful...hope you brought your towel with you...so truly a water babe then


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Good for you NJ sounds wonderful...hope you brought your towel with you...so truly a water babe then


I didn't drown, so success!


----------



## HOBIE

New-journey said:


> Back from a visit to the river and I swam, was utter bliss so beautiful with the sun rays on the water and overhanging branches. I may no longer be a elegant swimmer with two recovering frozen shoulders but I was very happy!


Pleased you enjoyed


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I didn't drown, so success!


Sounds like the perfect afternoon NJ...couldn't think of anything nicer.


----------



## Bubbsie

Got to get ready for Poldark...almost time...do not disturb.


----------



## Lanny

Well, my brother never showed up today but, my sister & brother in law did! My sister is staying overnight with me!

My, very often, neglected house got a very good clean! I cleaned the kitchen overnight & my sister mopped the bathroom & shower room floors! While I was eating & her food was going cold! I said leave it but, she couldn't bear it! Just goes to show how true my statement is that I'm not house proud!  She plans to hoover tomorrow! 

I DID manage a little snooze until my meds alarm went off at 13:30 & was in the bathroom when my sister & BIL arrived. We talked while she played the piano in the conservatory! But, we didn't stay there long as it was boiling in there even with all the doors & windows open! TVB's Fred melting comes to mind! 

My BIL said that maybe my brother has gone to play golf: he's very keen on golf! We have lots of beautiful golf courses on the Causeway Coast & Royal Portrush is hosting The Open next year: where Darren Gough plays on his home turf! I met him once when he came to open the spa suite at the, then newly renamed, refurbished Joey Dunlop Leisure Centre.

We talked about my sister & it was good to relive the happy memories!  I told of my dreams of childhood on Friday night & she told me she had woken up & felt very cold & uncomfortable that night! My sister passed around 22:00 on Friday night! She's at peace now!  She doesn't want flowers at her cremation as what was important to her was that we gave her money when she needed it & came to see her! Flowers afterwards at the funeral are for Face to show others!

The Chinese are very big on Face & my mum's funeral, by my parents wishes as part of the dying out "old guard" in HK today, was a big showy affair for the whole village! She didn't want that!

It's good that I'm not alone tonight!


----------



## Vince_UK

Lanny said:


> Well, my brother never showed up today but, my sister & brother in law did! My sister is staying overnight with me!
> 
> My, very often, neglected house got a very good clean! I cleaned the kitchen overnight & my sister mopped the bathroom & shower room floors! While I was eating & her food was going cold! I said leave it but, she couldn't bear it! Just goes to show how true my statement is that I'm not house proud!  She plans to hoover tomorrow!
> 
> I DID manage a little snooze until my meds alarm went off at 13:30 & was in the bathroom when my sister & BIL arrived. We talked while she played the piano in the conservatory! But, we didn't stay there long as it was boiling in there even with all the doors & windows open! TVB's Fred melting comes to mind!
> 
> My BIL said that maybe my brother has gone to play golf: he's very keen on golf! We have lots of beautiful golf courses on the Causeway Coast & Royal Portrush is hosting The Open next year: where Darren Gough plays on his home turf! I met him once when he came to open the spa suite at the, then newly renamed, refurbished Joey Dunlop Leisure Centre.
> 
> We talked about my sister & it was good to relive the happy memories!  I told of my dreams of childhood on Friday night & she told me she had woken up & felt very cold & uncomfortable that night! My sister passed around 22:00 on Friday night! She's at peace now!  She doesn't want flowers at her cremation as what was important to her was that we gave her money when she needed it & came to see her! Flowers afterwards at the funeral are for Face to show others!
> 
> The Chinese are very big on Face & my mum's funeral, by my parents wishes as part of the dying out "old guard" in HK today, was a big showy affair for the whole village! She didn't want that!
> 
> It's good that I'm not alone tonight!


Mianzi  面子- Face
Responsible for many issues.
You seem to have a settled and good day considering the circumstance @Lanny 
In many respects that is peaceful for everyone.
The best medicine at time such as these is Family and talking, meories are precious and should be preserved, that is our immortality.
We love on in the hearts and souls of who we leave behind.
Hope all goes well for you Lanny


----------



## Bubbsie

Not quite 6am yet & spending my time trying to sort out my internet banking access...since the supposed 'upgrade'  from the TSB Bank approximately 5/6 weeks ago access to my account is still sporadic...you cannot save passwords & log in details...I have to log in 3-4 times...now my debit card is according to the ATM's unreadable...ooh...I have no idea what they did that weekend but whatever it was it didn't work for me and many other customers.


----------



## Bubbsie

First lot of washing on...another waiting to go in...had a thoroughly good weekend doing absolutely nothing I should have done...time to catch up today


----------



## Bubbsie

Washing out on the dryer...second lot in...must take cakes & coconut macaroons out of the freezer planning to go to the office in London tomorrow...they still need to be iced...vanilla buttercream for the cakes...dark chocolate for the macaroons...hope I don't succumb to temptation.


----------



## Lanny

I’ve just started slow cooking beef casserole! My sister had been playing the piano, on & off & cleaning my house! . She’s redoing the kitchen floor! Oh, dear, my kitchen cleaning, the other night is’nt up to her standards & she can’t bear it as she might stay a few days? At least she doesn’t move things around &, even worse indiscriminately dump things without asking like another sister of mine, who has even higher standards! SHE is coming round for a visit later in July: I’ll have to keep an eye on HER! Grr!  I’m like, life’s too short for excessive housework & come to see me; not my house!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> I’ve just started slow cooking beef casserole! My sister had been playing the piano, on & off & cleaning my house! . She’s redoing the kitchen floor! Oh, dear, my kitchen cleaning, the other night is’nt up to her standards & she can’t bear it as she might stay a few days? At least she doesn’t move things around &, even worse indiscriminately dump things without asking like another sister of mine, who has even higher standards! SHE is coming round for a visit later in July: I’ll have to keep an eye on HER! Grr!  I’m like, life’s too short for excessive housework & come to see me; not my house!


I love a clean & tidy house Lanny...but hate housework...send them round here...I don't mind in the slightest if they move things around.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well went to the RVI. Eyes ok little lasering to tidy up the left one. Pressures good.  Now sitting in Eldon Sq at Starbucks having a double espresso or 2, people watching.


----------



## Vince_UK

Goong to go back home, get the SLK out of its garage, roof down and go for a drive.  Glorious day here.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well went to the RVI. Eyes ok little lasering to tidy up the left one. Pressures good.  Now sitting in Eldon Sq at Starbucks having a double espresso or 2, people watching.


Careful...you could get yourself into bother doing that Vince


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Goong to go back home, get the SLK out of its garage, roof down and go for a drive.  Glorious day here.


Show off...and don't forget the sunscreen


----------



## Bubbsie

Disguised the dogs arthritis pill...thankfully he's taken it...almost finished my admin...still hiding from the sun...wow it's fierce here.


----------



## Vince_UK

Reet, its a bootiful neet in the Toon so ah is gannin oot te see me brudder wee lives in Jarra and have a neece doddle in me mota with the roof doon and hiv a good gander and spoach aroond.


----------



## Bubbsie

All my admin done...off to post it...wondering if I should take Harry with me...he doesn't fare well in this weather...then off to get some decent jerk seasoning...then cook me up a bunch of jerk chicken...so looking forward to that!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Reet, its a bootiful neet in the Toon so ah is gannin oot te see me brudder wee lives in Jarra and have a neece doddle in me mota with the roof doon and hiv a good gander and spoach aroond.


I just about understood that Vince...you're spell checker must have been going bonkers


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Sunday consisted of cleaning - Monday was appointments and then just chilling on the pc playing Diablo 3 and today so far consists of crocheting a small gift bag, an appointment and then who knows what lol


----------



## Bubbsie

WOW...a walk to the posts office...a quick walk round the park with Harry...walked home and it's scorching out there...hiding indoors for the rest of the day!


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> WOW...a walk to the posts office...a quick walk round the park with Harry...walked home and it's scorching out there...hiding indoors for the rest of the day!


What did he nick this time?


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> What did he nick this time?


Stop that now...Harry has never stolen anything...he couldn't form the necessary intent to steal...so couldn't commit the offence...and besides he's a good boy he is


----------



## New-journey

I am on a train to London, very empty train and will be late as speed restriction for some reason! I managed to walk to Pilates and back, despite the heat, that's enough exercise for the day. The only other person in the carriage is playing music rather loudly,, will just have to enjoy it too.


----------



## New-journey

Bubbsie said:


> Stop that now...Harry has never stolen anything...he couldn't form the necessary intent to steal...so couldn't commit the offence...and besides he's a good boy he is
> 
> View attachment 9285


He looks adorable and sure he is always good.


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> He looks adorable and sure he is always good.


He is such a good boy...except when he's stealing picnickers food..


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> I am on a train to London, very empty train and will be late as speed restriction for some reason! I managed to walk to Pilates and back, despite the heat, that's enough exercise for the day. The only other person in the carriage is playing music rather loudly,, will just have to enjoy it too.


Bloody selfish so and so...I hate it when thy do that...should get some decent ear plugs.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Reet, its a bootiful neet in the Toon so ah is gannin oot te see me brudder wee lives in Jarra and have a neece doddle in me mota with the roof doon and hiv a good gander and spoach aroond.



Had the rellies over today who speak just like that Vince!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Had the rellies over today who speak just like that Vince!


Oh lord...that must have been a nightmare for you...you'll need something to recover...have you got any prosecco...or a decent bottle of wine..


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Oh lord...that must have been a nightmare for you...you'll need something to recover...have you got any prosecco...or a decent bottle of wine..



How very dare you Ms Cockney  My hubbie speaks like that too!


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Had the rellies over today who speak just like that Vince!


The arnly way te taak


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> How very dare you Ms Cockney  My hubbie speaks like that too!


 @Bubbsie
The Pearly Queen


----------



## Ruby/London

Wrote up my notes from a Russian art history courseI went to at the weekend.  What a treat


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> How very dare you Ms Cockney  My hubbie speaks like that too!


Well that's grounds for divorce Amigo...as for cockney I'm not offended by that...not since Vince began calling me Bubbsie Kray & referring to my hoody and questionable unlawful activity...actually Vince is rather posh...I'm not sure he is a real Geordie TBH.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Well that's grounds for divorce Amigo...as for cockney I'm not offended by that...not since Vince began calling me Bubbsie Kray & referring to my hoody and questionable unlawful activity...actually Vince is rather posh...I'm not sure he is a real Geordie TBH.



Surprisingly, Geordies can be posh Bubbsie!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Surprisingly, Geordies can be posh Bubbsie!


Not doubting that Amigo...but he's super posh...almost 'BBCish' I have my suspicions.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ordered some more almond flour (well ground almonds) I cannot believe I have used a kilo already...I need to get baking again...in the mean time since it's cooler here now...may try & get Harry out for a walk before it heats up...expected temperature today 30c again.


----------



## Bubbsie

Had a fabulous walk with Harry before it got too hot...we had a wonderful breeze...wish I'd done the shopping soon after...hey ho...will just have to brave the sunshine... have the roof down on the way to the supermarket...we need food there's nothing in the house.


----------



## grovesy

Been to Braintree Freeport for a bit of shopping and lunch with a friend.


----------



## eggyg

Absolutely red hot again today, the last three days have all been the same. Get up, pretend to do some light housework, sit in garden in shade, sweat and get bit by whatever is lurking!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Out nice and early with Milly for her forestry walk which included to dips in the streams. Then I went food shopping the temp is almost 30 degrees here


----------



## grovesy

Walked to library to return books.


----------



## Spireite72

Today I get to play chauffeur to my son and his girlfriend it’s their leavers prom tonight. He can sod off if he thinks I’m wearing a hat.


----------



## Grannylorraine

when I get home, it will be baking, baking baking, in this heat.  Daughter's baby shower on Saturday, then I am planning on a nice relax on Sunday after a run in the morning.


----------



## New-journey

Glorious swim in my local river on the Somerset/Wiltshire border. Absolutely blissful and already planning the next one.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Surprisingly, Geordies can be posh Bubbsie!


Thank you Amigo.
A true Gentlelady.
I do know as a certainty should you have a bulldog and take him for a walk in a park there is no way you would allow him to purloin other peoples battered fish.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Out by 6.30 with Milly for her walk and swim. Have also taken my nr neighbour to tend her son's grave as her car is off the road at the moment and she was obviously getting very upset about not being able to go herself.

Plan for rest of the day is to finish some more cards ready for a table top sale tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spireite72 said:


> Today I get to play chauffeur to my son and his girlfriend it’s their leavers prom tonight. He can sod off if he thinks I’m wearing a hat.


How selfish of you...why not go the whole hog.


----------



## Bubbsie

Fired off some emails...now to water the garden pots which I neglected yesterday...then possibly a good de-clutter before some house painting which is long overdue.


----------



## grovesy

First session on Exercise Bike and gardening , having a cuppa off to Dentist later. Most probably pop into Asda afterwards as it is opposite the Dentist.


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> First session on Exercise Bike and gardening , having a cuppa off to Dentist later. Most probably pop into Asda afterwards as it is opposite the Dentist.


Well done grovesy...I haven't been on mine for days...I'm getting lazy or complacent  one of the two...good luck at the dentist.


----------



## Vince_UK

Booked my return flights to Shanghai. August 1st..
OOOOOOO My poor wallet


----------



## Bubbsie

Okay I've done my emails...cooking a steak pie with low carb pastry...steak mince sweated down &  cooling...pastry in the fridge where it has to rest for an hour...in the meantime I get to relax with a coffee...busy start to the day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Booked my return flights to Shanghai. August 1st..
> OOOOOOO My poor wallet


What no discount for poor needy old pensioners...on a ludicrously meagre pension with and free bus pass (did I get all of it in Vince?).


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> What no discount for poor needy old pensioners...on a ludicrously meagre pension with and free bus pass (did I get all of it in Vince?).


That just about covers an accurate statement of facts Bubbsie.
Don't think you have missed anything.
Ah!!   You need to add "With a very barren wallet and ever expanding, expensive family".


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> That just about covers an accurate statement of facts Bubbsie.
> Don't think you have missed anything.
> Ah!!   You need to add "With a very barren wallet and ever expanding, expensive family".


Okay Vince...I'd hate to disappoint you...what about if I say abbreviate to NPOPBWAEEEF...I wonder how I can rearrange those letters to make something sensible?


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Okay Vince...I'd hate to disappoint you...what about if I say abbreviate to NPOPBWAEEEF...I wonder how I can rearrange those letters to make something sensible?


Countdown,


----------



## Bubbsie

Watching the cat squeeze himself into a  small cardboard box that my ground almonds came in...despite there being a luxury furry cat cushion available...a large dog basket with a plush cushion in it...Harry is in the garden so it's vacant ATM...to my astonishment he's got in it...standing room only...no wait a moment...now he's squeezed himself in despite most of his body spilling out over the sides.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Countdown,


We could submit that … unless any wordsmiths here can do something with it.


----------



## Lanny

Just watched, on BBC iplayer the second documentary today about the 70th. Birthday of The NHS. I’d watched Celebrities On The NHS Frontline in the early hours, before 03:00, & To Provide All People, just now!

Both really bring home how important The NHS is & what a troubled state it’s in! But, for all that, it’s still coping with everything thrown at it, mostly!

I don’t complain about The NHS anymore & don’t like hearing people doing so! I have exprienced first hand how wonderful it still is, troubled as it now is, compared to the lack of free healthcare outside the UK.

My mum passed away from pancreatic cancer in 2015 in Hong Kong! Where healthcare is SO different between the everyday man on the street & the rich, in some cases the super rich!

There is NO free healthcare there at all. Even government run establishments costs money! AND that’s for people who CAN recover! As for those who cannot, needing palliative or end of life care, there is a serious shortage!

Hong Kong was, & still is to a lesser degree, a tax haven with very little taxation! So, correspondingly fewer public services! And what there is, is not free: just at a lower cost! Which is all fine & dandy if you have money & don’t need those services or can purchase much better ones!

It was an eye opener for me, & my siblings, to see what healthcare was like & it was a shock to us all! Especially for my younger siblings, who along with me were born here in the UK & only known healthcare with The NHS, but, even my older siblings, born in HK & moved to the UK when my parents immigrated here as teens & young adults, had gotten used to the standards of The NHS!

It’s still traumatic to me & I can’t talk about it except to say:- IT WAS AWFUL!!!

That was why I was SO grateful for the standard of care I received during my hospital stay in May 2017 for 2 days due to breathing difficulties! I made it a point to thank everybody, when I could & in a state to be able to, from the doctors to the cleaning staff who all have an important role in the running of things!

It wasn’t until I saw what The NHS does compared to how things are done elsewhere that I value it & do not thoughtlessly complain about it!


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> Well done grovesy...I haven't been on mine for days...I'm getting lazy or complacent  one of the two...good luck at the dentist.


I have managed my second session first time this week I have managed 2x 26 mins. 
Dentist just check up, and clean and polish. Hopefully not see him again for 6 months.


----------



## Vince_UK

grovesy said:


> I have managed my second session first time this week I have managed 2x 26 mins.
> Dentist just check up, and clean and polish. Hopefully not see him again for 6 months.


Hate dentists lol


----------



## Bubbsie

grovesy said:


> I have managed my second session first time this week I have managed 2x 26 mins.
> Dentist just check up, and clean and polish. Hopefully not see him again for 6 months.


I haven't done any today yet grovesy...been busy cooking...so some vigorous housework...then on the bike...I notice the difference when I haven't done any activity...the dog has arthritis so he has to limit his walking now.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Hate dentists lol


Same here Vince.


----------



## grovesy

Bubbsie said:


> I haven't done any today yet grovesy...been busy cooking...so some vigorous housework...then on the bike...I notice the difference when I haven't done any activity...the dog has arthritis so he has to limit his walking now.


Yeah it is surprising what a difference walking a dog makes.


----------



## Amigo

Vince_UK said:


> Booked my return flights to Shanghai. August 1st..
> OOOOOOO My poor wallet



Yes First Class tends to be pricey Vince!


----------



## Amigo

Went out for lunch, onto the tip to dispose of the contents of a room that’s needed clearing since it was a storeroom. Went via the Charity place and gave a load of stuff to them. Onto town to take a handbag back...faulty! Pfft! Of course I bought another one 
Onto the supermarket for essential weekend shopping (Oppo ice cream), via the cash machine. Then filled up the car with fuel and took it to the car wash. The local birds are on warning to keep a no fly zone around it now!

I’m shattered now even though hubby did most of above with streaming hayfever bless him!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Went out for lunch, onto the tip to dispose of the contents of a room that’s needed clearing since it was a storeroom. Went via the Charity place and gave a load of stuff to them. Onto town to take a handbag back...faulty! Pfft! Of course I bought another one
> Onto the supermarket for essential weekend shopping (Oppo ice cream), via the cash machine. Then filled up the car with fuel and took it to the car wash. The local birds are on warning to keep a no fly zone around it now!
> 
> I’m shattered now even though hubby did most of above with streaming hayfever bless him!


Oh b***r I knew I wanted to get something...the Oppo ice cream...wondering if I could bear a trip to Sainsbury's...I want strawberries & the ice cream...I'm not sure I could on a Friday evening.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Oh b***r I knew I wanted to get something...the Oppo ice cream...wondering if I could bear a trip to Sainsbury's...I want strawberries & the ice cream...I'm not sure I could on a Friday evening.



I got the Madagascan vanilla and a tub of the salted caramel this time. It’s pricey at £4.95 but you can’t take it with you!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I got the Madagascan vanilla and a tub of the salted caramel this time. It’s pricey at £4.95 but you can’t take it with you!


I wish you hadn't said that...it's too hot to get in the car...and Sainsburys will be jam packed on a Friday evening...I might slip down there early in the morning...grab the ice cream & hot foot it outta there.


----------



## Vince_UK

Amigo said:


> Yes First Class tends to be pricey Vince!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Homemade ice now in the freezer, More cards made and much to Milly's disgust she was given a shampoo and set via the hosepipe. Even though she obviously feels a lot better the sulking is off the scale.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pumper_Sue said:


> Homemade ice now in the freezer, More cards made and much to Milly's disgust she was given a shampoo and set via the hosepipe. Even though she obviously feels a lot better the sulking is off the scale.


Made me laugh...Harry is a nightmare to shampoo.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh...Harry is a nightmare to shampoo.


Daft thing is she is more than happy to jump in the river, roll in fox poo and loves the watering can contents being sprinkled all over her. So what the difference a nice cooling shower via the hosepipe was is anyone's guess. I think she has phoned the RSPCA.


----------



## Kaylz

Spent the day with Bruce as he took the day off in the hope of getting a doctors appointment, well he forgot that to get an on the day you need to start phoning at 8, he left it until 9 and couldn't get one! So he's got one for next Wednesday , tried to chill, bought my mum's birthday present, it's not for another 4 months but got a Radley watch for a total bargain at £31.36!! Hope she will like it  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Pumper_Sue said:


> Daft thing is she is more than happy to jump in the river, roll in fox poo and loves the watering can contents being sprinkled all over her. So what the difference a nice cooling shower via the hosepipe was is anyone's guess. I think she has phoned the RSPCA.


They know exactly how to try and  make us feel guilty Sue


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Spent the day with Bruce as he took the day off in the hope of getting a doctors appointment, well he forgot that to get an on the day you need to start phoning at 8, he left it until 9 and couldn't get one! So he's got one for next Wednesday , tried to chill, bought my mum's birthday present, it's not for another 4 months but got a Radley watch for a total bargain at £31.36!! Hope she will like it  xx


A real bargain Kaylz...I've never seen any of their watches...although I do  have several of their bags...I'm sure she will love it


----------



## Bubbsie

Up & wide awake at 4:30am...collected washing left out overnight...must get myself ready need some shopping...serious cake making today...maybe shampoo the carpets...providing Harry keeps out of the way.


----------



## New-journey

Another swim in the river, getting more confident each time and loving it.


----------



## Carolg

Vince_UK said:


> Hate dentists lol


I had a lovely dentist @Vince. She was so gentle and even used numbing gel before injections. She gave me a gentle rebuke after a really bad extraction as I didn’t be honest that it was hurting, as she would have given me more(on top of more)anaesthetic. She moved on unfortunately but her replacement is nice also


----------



## Carolg

Went out to look at garden last night. Into greenhouse and jumped out of my skin as a wee cat rushed out. He has skulked into my house once before, but really skeery. Don’t know who got bigger fright. Found also some ripe strawberries so will pick them today. Plums coming along-first ever crop and doing the same as next doors. Weeds doing well again, so out with hoe today when grandson is finally getting here to do power washing . Good news is he passed his driving test first time (17year old) so now the fun begins lol
Have a good day all today


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> A real bargain Kaylz...I've never seen any of their watches...although I do  have several of their bags...I'm sure she will love it


Well I tried to upload a pic of it but seems they've changed things and I don't know how to do it anymore! lol, it's very nice if you get a minute google Radley over the moon watch, lemme know what you think , I've got a Radley purse that I treated myself to the other year but nothing else lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Kaylz said:


> Well I tried to upload a pic of it but seems they've changed things and I don't know how to do it anymore! lol, it's very nice if you get a minute google Radley over the moon watch, lemme know what you think , I've got a Radley purse that I treated myself to the other year but nothing else lol xx


I've had the bags I've got for such a long time Kaylz… particularly the work one...it has to be big enough to take my notebooks (A4 size) but not massive so it gets in the way...I'm sure she will love the watch...are you going somewhere special for her birthday...I hope she has a lovely day.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Went out to look at garden last night. Into greenhouse and jumped out of my skin as a wee cat rushed out. He has skulked into my house once before, but really skeery. Don’t know who got bigger fright. Found also some ripe strawberries so will pick them today. Plums coming along-first ever crop and doing the same as next doors. Weeds doing well again, so out with hoe today when grandson is finally getting here to do power washing . Good news is he passed his driving test first time (17year old) so now the fun begins lol
> Have a good day all today


Sorry Carol had to laugh at the cat tale...ooh congratulations to your grandson...it's a great feeling hearing you've passed your driving test...I passed first time...yes now the celebrations & fun can start...and the expense...has he got a car in mind yet?


----------



## Bubbsie

New-journey said:


> Another swim in the river, getting more confident each time and loving it.


Blimey a water babe...glad you're enjoying it NJ...not sure I'm brave enough to swim in the river...but...you never know.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> I've had the bags I've got for such a long time Kaylz… particularly the work one...it has to be big enough to take my notebooks (A4 size) but not massive so it gets in the way...I'm sure she will love the watch...are you going somewhere special for her birthday...I hope she has a lovely day.


No, would like to go out but nowhere offers nutrition information so impossible, she'll be volunteering the morning and that anyway so I wont see much of her xx


----------



## Bubbsie

That's too  bad Kaylz… you can still have a little celebration before she sets off for her volunteering or when she gets home.


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Sorry Carol had to laugh at the cat tale...ooh congratulations to your grandson...it's a great feeling hearing you've passed your driving test...I passed first time...yes now the celebrations & fun can start...and the expense...has he got a car in mind yet?


He has one already but mega bucks for insurance. I think it will be running on fresh air lol


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> He has one already but mega bucks for insurance. I think it will be running on fresh air lol


I'm not even asking about the insurance...my niece got hammered...it's painful...as for petrol...my niece might be getting a tankful for her birthday & Christmas presents with the price of it nowadays.


----------



## Bubbsie

Oh lord...decided to taken down the sitting room curtains & pelmets for cleaning...plus do the cutting in with the paint before starting with the roller...ooooh....what a big job it is...am I regretting it...no of course not...looking forward to shinning up & down the ladder on a swelteringly hot Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Ruby/London

Had lie in with the cat ...
Had a pedicure. this morning ...
Planted lavender in window box this afternoon.
Feet up now reading a book
Too hot to do much else.


----------



## Ruby/London

Was having sweet cravings... read the chocolate thread and decided to make chocolate dipped strawberries.


----------



## Bubbsie

Ruby/London said:


> Had lie in with the cat ...
> Had a pedicure. this morning ...
> Planted lavender in window box this afternoon.
> Feet up now reading a book
> Too hot to do much else.


Sounds like an idyllic Saturday afternoon Ruby


----------



## Bubbsie

I'm shattered...three hours of painting has left me shattered...I usually have more energy than this...suddenly realise I've been up since 4am...enough now...a quick tidy up then a snooze in the comfy chair.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Out of the house at some unearthly hour this morning for Milly's walk then off to the table top sale.
It was such a pity it was so hot as people had obviously gone to the beach, at least everyone liked my cards and I sold quite a few with a few commissions as well.


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> I wish you hadn't said that...it's too hot to get in the car...and Sainsburys will be jam packed on a Friday evening...I might slip down there early in the morning...grab the ice cream & hot foot it outta there.



Just tasted the Oppo Madagascan vanilla Bubbsie and I don’t like it at all! The salted caramel is absolutely gorgeous and I’m annoyed I didn’t just get 2 of those!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Just tasted the Oppo Madagascan vanilla Bubbsie and I don’t like it at all! The salted caramel is absolutely gorgeous and I’m annoyed I didn’t just get 2 of those!


Thanks for the tip Amigo...I'm off to Sainsburys tomorrow...couldn't go today been painting...so I'll stick to the salted caramel.


----------



## Grannylorraine

it was my daughters baby shower today. After a few weeks of planning and lots of baking I am pleased that it went off well and my daughter had a lovely afternoon.  Here is her cake and cupcakes that I made for her.


----------



## Kaylz

Bubbsie said:


> That's too  bad Kaylz… you can still have a little celebration before she sets off for her volunteering or when she gets home.


We've never done anything special for birthdays, not even my 18th or 21st so will just be a normal day I'm afraid xx


----------



## Kaylz

Ruby/London said:


> Had a pedicure. this morning ...


Sounds very nice, maybe I should get one seen as my toe was gushing yesterday after cutting my nails  xx


----------



## Kaylz

Copied some recipes out this morning while waiting on Bruce to come up the road, put all the shopping away after I had a cuppy (priorities lol), sorted dinner, got the shopping list done for tomorrow night (my monthly to the supermarkets ) ordered a little lucky stone thing for my mum, not much just £1.50 off ebay, wanting to message Bruce's mate but resisting the urge as don't want to pester him (making e liquid for me) now watching the football barely managing to keep my eyes open, lack of sleep and this heat is not a good combination!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie

Grannylorraine said:


> it was my daughters baby shower today. After a few weeks of planning and lots of baking I am pleased that it went off well and my daughter had a lovely afternoon.  Here is her cake and cupcakes that I made for her.View attachment 9349View attachment 9350


Wow spectacular Lorraine...she's very lucky.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Wow that is some cake, looks far to good to eat.


----------



## Amigo

Grannylorraine said:


> it was my daughters baby shower today. After a few weeks of planning and lots of baking I am pleased that it went off well and my daughter had a lovely afternoon.  Here is her cake and cupcakes that I made for her.View attachment 9349View attachment 9350



It’s fabulous Lorraine. You’re so talented at this!


----------



## Ruby/London

I nearly had to have a lie down when I read what you had been doing. Bubbsie.  You are wonderwoman. 

https://media1.tenor.com/images/1d567268481accd8a8cd817e36a8bfc2/tenor.gif?itemid=5044759


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> I'm not even asking about the insurance...my niece got hammered...it's painful...as for petrol...my niece might be getting a tankful for her birthday & Christmas presents with the price of it nowadays.


What a good idea, better than something they won’t use


----------



## Bubbsie

Ruby/London said:


> I nearly had to have a lie down when I read what you had been doing. Bubbsie.  You are wonderwoman.
> 
> https://media1.tenor.com/images/1d567268481accd8a8cd817e36a8bfc2/tenor.gif?itemid=5044759


Ruby I loathe painting with a passion...so I had to force myself...I'm not naturally athletic so shinning up & down that ladder was tiresome...painful & fraught with difficulty since I am naturally clumsy...however now I'm up...had a coffee while viewing my efforts...I'm pleased I got most of the paint on the walls as opposed to the floor...so onwards & upwards (on the ladder)...more painting today.


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> What a good idea, better than something they won’t use


Absolutely Carol...she'll be happy with a tank of petrol given the current price of it.


----------



## Carolg

Grannylorraine said:


> it was my daughters baby shower today. After a few weeks of planning and lots of baking I am pleased that it went off well and my daughter had a lovely afternoon.  Here is her cake and cupcakes that I made for her.View attachment 9349View attachment 9350


All look fabulous. She is a very lucky lady. Well done


----------



## Carolg

Bubbsie said:


> Absolutely Carol...she'll be happy with a tank of petrol given the current price of it.


Remember when you could get road tax stamps from PO to save up. That would have been good as well


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Remember when you could get road tax stamps from PO to save up. That would have been good as well


For a moment I thought you were saying we could still do that...then re-read the post...that would have been ideal...my blasted road tax costs an arm & a leg...ooh for the 'good old days'


----------



## Vince_UK

Fabulous cake @Grannylorraine 
Please don't forget I am still accepting gratefully all food parcels.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, I am off to have a BBQ with my family at Finchale Abbey.
It is a beautiful day here.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Yesterday was spent at the Diabetic Wellness day and today is a complete rest day which will involve some bullet journalling, knitting and maybe even a chainemaille braclet (new weave)


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Fabulous cake @Grannylorraine
> Please don't forget I am still accepting gratefully all food parcels.


Give it up now Vince...no one is biting.


----------



## Bubbsie

Been painting...made the strawberry shortbread pound cake while I'm waiting for the first coat to dry...that's just gone in the oven...phew not sure if I can manage another coat this afternoon...I'm sweltering here...we'll see.


----------



## Vince_UK

The BBQ was very good indeed and I waddled home as usual so Vince is heap big happy.


----------



## HOBIE

Vince_UK said:


> Well, I am off to have a BBQ with my family at Finchale Abbey.
> It is a beautiful day here.


I love the place Finchale Abby. On the river & in the river !


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Water fight and then a stroll along the river,now in the garden drinking vino


----------



## Vince_UK

HOBIE said:


> I love the place Finchale Abby. On the river & in the river !


The kids where in the river, I sat and observed at a comfortable distance. It is the first time I have been there since I was 10 years old, my Dad used to take .
We had a spot right along at the end of  the small driveway and there was literally nobody else there.
The main area was crowded. The kids had an inflatable canoe whiich they played around in on the river.


----------



## New-journey

Vince_UK said:


> The kids where in the river, I sat and observed at a comfortable distance. It is the first time I have been there since I was 10 years old, my Dad used to take .
> We had a spot right along at the end of  the small driveway and there was literally nobody else there.
> The main area was crowded. The kids had an inflatable canoe whiich they played around in on the river.


Sounds wonderful fun!


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Water fight and then a stroll along the river,now in the garden drinking vino


Water balloons or water pistols Lucy...I have never heard so much laughing when the girls are outside with anything that involves water...we have a couple of those super blasters… great fun.


----------



## Vince_UK

New-journey said:


> Sounds wonderful fun!


Was very pleasant NJ


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The kids where in the river, I sat and observed at a comfortable distance. It is the first time I have been there since I was 10 years old, my Dad used to take .
> We had a spot right along at the end of  the small driveway and there was literally nobody else there.
> The main area was crowded. The kids had an inflatable canoe whiich they played around in on the river.


Days like that are special Vince.


----------



## Vince_UK

Bubbsie said:


> Days like that are special Vince.


Yes they are bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Yes they are bubbsie.


I had the girls here for almost a week Vince...they enjoyed every day mostly spent playing with the children next door...out in the gardens (mine connects to next door & we leave the gates open) until almost 10pm...playing hide & seek...water fights...we often had to ask them to quieten down in case the poor neighbours complained...not a video game or DVD in sight...a fabulous week.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> The BBQ was very good indeed and I waddled home as usual so Vince is heap big happy.


Waddled home absolutely stuffed Vince?


----------



## Bubbsie

I as going to get ready for a trip to Cambridge...check out Holland & Barratt's almond/coconut & other alternative flours...it's so hot...might postpone that until later in the day when it's cooler...after all who wants to eat pies in weather like this?...I can think of one person.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Had a nice quiet day yesterday until about 7pm when mother decided to ring and complain about all the rain that came down was a waste of time because for some reason the guttering little brother had cleaned out had come adrift so her water butts hadn't filled up.

There then followed a very large gentle hint about me going over to her and fixing the problem. So muggins goes over to see what the problem is, puts the down pipe back up for her then follow the guttering around to find there are filters attached to the butts so ended up taking the lot to bits for her and cleaning it all out. No problem me thinks then very sweetly mothers says while you are could you just do the other pipes and guttering for me as well  I sometimes wonder why I love my mum 

This morning had a lovely walk with Milly and also had the privilege of seeing a beautiful hare on the way.


----------



## Bubbsie

Pumper_Sue said:


> Had a nice quiet day yesterday until about 7pm when mother decided to ring and complain about all the rain that came down was a waste of time because for some reason the guttering little brother had cleaned out had come adrift so her water butts hadn't filled up.
> 
> There then followed a very large gentle hint about me going over to her and fixing the problem. So muggins goes over to see what the problem is, puts the down pipe back up for her then follow the guttering around to find there are filters attached to the butts so ended up taking the lot to bits for her and cleaning it all out. No problem me thinks then very sweetly mothers says while you are could you just do the other pipes and guttering for me as well  I sometimes wonder why I love my mum
> 
> This morning had a lovely walk with Milly and also had the privilege of seeing a beautiful hare on the way.


Sue...any chance you could pop over here...I need a hand with lots of DIY...you did a great job...executed with great fortitude & patience...I must get Harry out for a walk before it gets too hot here.


----------



## HOBIE

Vince_UK said:


> The kids where in the river, I sat and observed at a comfortable distance. It is the first time I have been there since I was 10 years old, my Dad used to take .
> We had a spot right along at the end of  the small driveway and there was literally nobody else there.
> The main area was crowded. The kids had an inflatable canoe whiich they played around in on the river.


Its days like that which they will remember . I can


----------



## Bubbsie

Have to water the hanging baskets & pots in the garden & at the front of the house...I got so carried away with painting yesterday they were neglected...having worked so hard to plant them...watching them provide a magnificent display I can't believe they all looking so depleted...thirsty...droopy & sad this morning...so for the next hour I'll be heaving the large watering can round at a pace .


----------



## Vince_UK

Well I am sitting at Starbucks having an espresso in Grainger Street in Newcastle. Sitting outside as usual people watching. Just had a call the train from York delayed.  What a surprise. What is more annoying however, is the fact that I have been asked in the space of 15 minutes for money and specific amounts ranging  from £2 to 62p. 6 times. I will also add they are not immigrants who actually work for their money but locals. I am ashamed sometimes to say I am British. I will not tell you my response to them.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well I am sitting at Starbucks having an espresso in Grainger Street in Newcastle. Sitting outside as usual people watching. Just had a call the train from York delayed.  What a surprise. What is more annoying however, is the fact that I have been asked in the space of 15 minutes for money and specific amounts ranging  from £2 to 62p. 6 times. I will also add they are not immigrants who actually work for their money but locals. I am ashamed sometimes to say I am British. I will not tell you my response to them.


62 p...a very specific sum Vince...just curious why anyone would ask for 62p...now you've mentioned coffee I need another...hope there are no further delays...what a pain...and no doubt your visitor from afar will be most impressed with our rail services here...wonder if the trains in Kuala Lumpur run on time...I suspect they may do.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Bubbsie said:


> Water balloons or water pistols Lucy...I have never heard so much laughing when the girls are outside with anything that involves water...we have a couple of those super blasters… great fun.




We have the supersoakers, but end up using anything, they have already asked for another one later


----------



## Bubbsie

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> We have the supersoakers, but end up using anything, they have already asked for another one later


I do remember one summer when we were in London...a massive water 'fight' took place...we used those small filled water balloons...I have never laughed so much...the kids were so fierce finally we had to admit defeat...suffer a real soaking...then went inside to recover with a well deserved G & T...it took several Lucy.


----------



## Vince_UK

Well, just had another message from him I am so embarrassed. He got on the train he was told to get only to nearly be removed by the guard because it is another company. My friend is now saying he feels guilty but hasn’t done anything wrong. He has said he will never travel by train again in the UK although he needs to use it to get back to York this evening. What a negative impression he now has formed of us.


----------



## Vince_UK

I am actually seriously considering driving him back to York this evening, it is only a couple of hours from here.  I am positively disgusted to be honest.


----------



## Lanny

Oooh! What drama!!!

Just spent over an hour trying to get back in my front door! Went out to the town, did my errands, walked back & couldn’t get my front door open! The last couple of times I found it very hard to turn the key in the lock & meant to oil the lock but, forgot! I went round to both my neighbours for some oil but, neither of them were in today! One is a policeman on different shifts & the other runs a health food & supplements shop in the town. I tried several times to force the lock but, just didn’t have the strength to turn the key!

Went rooting around in the garage for some oil & managed to find some WD 40. But, not before knocking over a bottle of car oil, in reaching up on the high shelf over my dress, gloves & shoes! Sprayed the stuff in the lock & tried again! Nope! So, reluctantly called my brother because it’s still early, for him as anytime before noon is early for those in the catering business! He sounded sleepy when he answered the call! He said he’d be around to try the lock & if he couldn’t get it we’d get a locksmith! I knew he’d take time to get dressed, go to the bathroom etc. So, I gave the key another go, lo & behold, with a bit of strength, I managed to turn the key! I ran my brother straightaway & his wife just managed to catch him as he was leaving the door!

I’ve just rinsed & rinsed my leather gloves in soapy water as the smell is of car oil is VERY strong, bunged my dress in the washing machine, rinsed my shoes, rinsed my house keys that stink of WD 40 oil & sitting in front of the fan cooling off: got VERY hot & bothered!

Will cool off & eat lunch! What a to do!


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well, just had another message from him I am so embarrassed. He got on the train he was told to get only to nearly be removed by the guard because it is another company. My friend is now saying he feels guilty but hasn’t done anything wrong. He has said he will never travel by train again in the UK although he needs to use it to get back to York this evening. What a negative impression he now has formed of us.


A shameful way to treat anyone Vince...much less a visitor to the UK...I expect he now has a great impression of the UK which he will take home and share with friends & colleagues.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Oooh! What drama!!!
> 
> Just spent over an hour trying to get back in my front door! Went out to the town, did my errands, walked back & couldn’t get my front door open! The last couple of times I found it very hard to turn the key in the lock & meant to oil the lock but, forgot! I went round to both my neighbours for some oil but, neither of them were in today! One is a policeman on different shifts & the other runs a health food & supplements shop in the town. I tried several times to force the lock but, just didn’t have the strength to turn the key!
> 
> Went rooting around in the garage for some oil & managed to find some WD 40. But, not before knocking over a bottle of car oil, in reaching up on the high shelf over my dress, gloves & shoes! Sprayed the stuff in the lock & tried again! Nope! So, reluctantly called my brother because it’s still early, for him as anytime before noon is early for those in the catering business! He sounded sleepy when he answered the call! He said he’d be around to try the lock & if he couldn’t get it we’d get a locksmith! I knew he’d take time to get dressed, go to the bathroom etc. So, I gave the key another go, lo & behold, with a bit of strength, I managed to turn the key! I ran my brother straightaway & his wife just managed to catch him as he was leaving the door!
> 
> I’ve just rinsed & rinsed my leather gloves in soapy water as the smell is of car oil is VERY strong, bunged my dress in the washing machine, rinsed my shoes, rinsed my house keys that stink of WD 40 oil & sitting in front of the fan cooling off: got VERY hot & bothered!
> 
> Will cool off & eat lunch! What a to do!


Blimey what a day Lanny...I once had some locks changed on my London flat...directly afterwards I gave a colleague a lift to the nearby station...I'd left the keys on the front seat...after I dropped him off at the station there was no sign of my keys...I think as he exited my car he edged the keys out of the car...I did go back and look for them...no sign... so I had to call back the same locksmith who changed the original locks...to get me in & change the locks again...thankfully you avoided calling the locksmith...you're in...honestly what a day..


----------



## Bubbsie

Pots & hanging baskets watered...phew heavy work...that'll teach me not to leave it too long next time.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> I am actually seriously considering driving him back to York this evening, it is only a couple of hours from here.  I am positively disgusted to be honest.


You need to write a letter of complaint Vince...too many don't bother...that's why it happens again & again.


----------



## Lanny

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey what a day Lanny...I once had some locks changed on my London flat...directly afterwards I gave a colleague a lift to the nearby station...I'd left the keys on the front seat...after I dropped him off at the station there was no sign of my keys...I think as he exited my car he edged the keys out of the car...I did go back and look for them...no sign... so I had to call back the same locksmith who changed the original locks...to get me in & change the locks again...thankfully you avoided calling the locksmith...you're in...honestly what a day..



Crikey! I thought I got it bad! You must have been seriously out of pocket to call the locksmith twice in one day! Did he give you a discount?


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Crikey! I thought I got it bad! You must have been seriously out of pocket to call the locksmith twice in one day! Did he give you a discount?


It was a nightmare Lanny...ultimately it cost me over £400 that day... as for the aggravation...thankfully that was a long time ago & I have so many spare sets of keys with my neighbours & family close by just in case..


----------



## eggyg

As the weather has been so hot for over a week now, apparently Cumbria was the hottest place in England on two consecutive days last week, 30/31 degrees, my days have been very similar, housework, washing, ironing etc in the morning then sitting in the shade in the garden reading my book until tea time. It’s too hot for Mr Eggy to do our daily walk, he is struggling breathing. Then doing all the watering, takes a while, then a bit TV then bed. But today has been different, it’s a bit fresher so instead of housework I did a bit gardening, to be fair, the weeds aren’t growing in this heat so didn't take long. Prepared tomorrow’s tea, BBQ tonight, so no prep required as that’s Mr Eggy’s domain. Sat in garden after lunch reading and guess what? We had a cloud and the sun went in! Ok it wasn’t for long but I was shocked, I am getting quite used to this Mediterranean life style, what we are going to do when it all finally ends?


----------



## Bubbsie

Watching riveting afternoon drama...Brazil v Mexico...never seen such drama...are we allowed to say that...could that be considered sacrilegious or heretical?


----------



## Lisa66

A cloud??! Forgotten all about those. Well there are certainly worse ways to spend a day @eggyg ,  make the most of it, why not? As for what we'll do when it finally ends, after a few days of cooler weather and hopefully a shower or two, we'll probably start grumbling about that ...I think it's a national past time isn't it?


----------



## Carolg

Came home from the unmentionable place, grandson arrived to do power washing and made an ok job of it. Now tomorrow will have to sweep up the dried muck, but definitely better than me having to do the whole lot. Also all the heavy pots moved to back of garden and bag of compost without me struggling with them. Pj’s on reading my book with feet up. Early night and start all over again tomorrow. Oh to retire


----------



## Vince_UK

Well fortunately my friend insisted on taking the train back to York which he did this time without a hitch.
Coincidentally, he is heading up the IT dept. at a pharmaceutical company in York whose main product is>>>>>>>>>> Insulin.
These guys are paying out some seriously high salaries.


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well I am sitting at Starbucks having an espresso in Grainger Street in Newcastle. Sitting outside as usual people watching. Just had a call the train from York delayed.  What a surprise. What is more annoying however, is the fact that I have been asked in the space of 15 minutes for money and specific amounts ranging  from £2 to 62p. 6 times. I will also add they are not immigrants who actually work for their money but locals. I am ashamed sometimes to say I am British. I will not tell you my response to them.


In essence Vince...being nosey


----------



## Bubbsie

Vince_UK said:


> Well fortunately my friend insisted on taking the train back to York which he did this time without a hitch.
> Coincidentally, he is heading up the IT dept. at a pharmaceutical company in York whose main product is>>>>>>>>>> Insulin.
> These guys are paying out some seriously high salaries.


Really?...and what are his contact details (please).


----------



## Bubbsie

Carolg said:


> Came home from the unmentionable place, grandson arrived to do power washing and made an ok job of it. Now tomorrow will have to sweep up the dried muck, but definitely better than me having to do the whole lot. Also all the heavy pots moved to back of garden and bag of compost without me struggling with them. Pj’s on reading my book with feet up. Early night and start all over again tomorrow. Oh to retire


Carol some of those pots weigh a ton...I've learned not to fill them before I put them in their allotted space ( I've done that several times)...even empty it's a struggle sometimes.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> As the weather has been so hot for over a week now, apparently Cumbria was the hottest place in England on two consecutive days last week, 30/31 degrees, my days have been very similar, housework, washing, ironing etc in the morning then sitting in the shade in the garden reading my book until tea time. It’s too hot for Mr Eggy to do our daily walk, he is struggling breathing. Then doing all the watering, takes a while, then a bit TV then bed. But today has been different, it’s a bit fresher so instead of housework I did a bit gardening, to be fair, the weeds aren’t growing in this heat so didn't take long. Prepared tomorrow’s tea, BBQ tonight, so no prep required as that’s Mr Eggy’s domain. Sat in garden after lunch reading and guess what? We had a cloud and the sun went in! Ok it wasn’t for long but I was shocked, I am getting quite used to this Mediterranean life style, what we are going to do when it all finally ends?



Breathe a sigh of blessed relief is what I’ll do when this hot weather is over eggy! It’s simply not compatible with a dodgy internal temperature! More hot weather forecast too. Apologies to the heat lovers but I find it draining once it’s over 21 degrees.


----------



## Bubbsie

Fed & watered (well coffied)… hanging wall/fence pots watered...I've been neglecting them lately...off to Sainsburys shortly to get me some of that Oppo ice cream & some good jerk seasoning...looking forward to having them later (not together obviously)...hoping the ice cream last me longer than one day given the price of it.


----------



## Lisa66

20-22 with a light breeze...oh wouldn't that be nice? I imagine far way satellites will pick up the whole country giving a huge, collective sigh of relief?


----------



## grovesy

First slighty shorter exercise bike session, followed by a trip to Chiropractor  for sports massage, then quick trip into town.


----------



## Bubbsie

A quick trip to the shops...it was sweltering in the car even with the A/C on full blast...still no Oppo ice cream...too hot to go to Sainsbury's which is further away...will have to wait until Friday...dam.


----------



## Bubbsie

Just washed the car...when it's dry I have some car polish I want to try...sweltering out there but it's all good exercise.


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Breathe a sigh of blessed relief is what I’ll do when this hot weather is over eggy! It’s simply not compatible with a dodgy internal temperature! More hot weather forecast too. Apologies to the heat lovers but I find it draining once it’s over 21 degrees.


It seems a bit fresher around these parts at the moment which is a big relief for Mr Eggy, he hasn’t been able to do a lot, including our daily walks. But we have been out a couple of evenings and on the whole he has been fine. So today we ventured out to our beloved lakes, no Wainwrights today, just a 6km stroll around Lake Buttermere, we took it slow, stopped for a picnic on the shore in the shade for an hour. Even had a paddle! Walked slowly the rest of the way as it was getting hotter where there wasn’t any shade, had a cuppa and shared a scone at the cafe at the end. He did well. Took this photo of 5 “ older” folks just contemplating the beauty, and life maybe. Thought they looked so relaxed and happy.


----------



## mikeyB

Tut tut, Eggy. It’s Buttermere (lake by the dairy farms) not _Lake_ Buttermere. And that tells you it’s a nice steady walk - you can’t raise cattle on the hills. Very lovely it is too, rather than the stern beauty of Wainwright’s hikes. Bet Mr Eggy enjoyed it. I wouldn’t have shared a scone, for sure


----------



## mikeyB

I spent late afternoon saying goodbye to our dog Ben, the old rascal. He wasn’t enjoying life at all. In the vets waiting room he just lay with his chin on his paws looking at a yappy dog that came in. A year ago that would have involved me hanging on to his lead, and losing the battle. 

Lovely peaceful end - he looked relieved. We’ll scatter his ashes off Salen old pier when we revisit Mull, he loved walking down there. Hated the water, mind.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> I spent late afternoon saying goodbye to our dog Ben, the old rascal. He wasn’t enjoying life at all. In the vets waiting room he just lay with his chin on his paws looking at a yappy dog that came in. A year ago that would have involved me hanging on to his lead, and losing the battle.
> 
> Lovely peaceful end - he looked relieved. We’ll scatter his ashes off Salen old pier when we revisit Mull, he loved walking down there. Hated the water, mind.



Oh so sorry Mike, a sad farewell to Ben but relieved he’s at peace now. Dogs get a better deal than humans in that regard. Hope your wife is coping ok.

We are scattering my mum’s ashes this weekend on the family grave where her mum and dad are.


----------



## AJLang

Made a lovely tapenade with a good amount of brandy. It tasted delicious on a slice of toast  Got a quote for my book and instructions of how to produce it for Kindle etc. Now got to write the ending (I already have the words in my head) and start editing it. Have also started going through the reading list for my degree whilst enjoying wine in the garden


----------



## Bubbsie

The car is washed...dried & polished...finally.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Bless you Amigo. My Dad scattered my Mum's ashes with none of us there and sold the rings that she'd promised me to gamble with. I would love to have a memorial for my Mum.



Oh that’s just awful AJ!  Memories are the greatest memorial.


----------



## Bubbsie

On the edge of my seat here...you'd never guess what I'm doing?...come on boys.


----------



## Bubbsie

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Amigo

Most exciting match in a very long time! 

Bubbsie, I wondered what on earth you meant....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Flipping hell that was tense!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Tut tut, Eggy. It’s Buttermere (lake by the dairy farms) not _Lake_ Buttermere. And that tells you it’s a nice steady walk - you can’t raise cattle on the hills. Very lovely it is too, rather than the stern beauty of Wainwright’s hikes. Bet Mr Eggy enjoyed it. I wouldn’t have shared a scone, for sure


That was deliberate Mr Pedantic, for the non Lake District experts. As I am sure you know, there’s only Lake.  As for the scone, I didn’t really want one but I was saving Jag man from himself!


----------



## eggyg

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Flipping hell that was tense!


I’ve gone for a lie down with a wet flannel!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I spent late afternoon saying goodbye to our dog Ben, the old rascal. He wasn’t enjoying life at all. In the vets waiting room he just lay with his chin on his paws looking at a yappy dog that came in. A year ago that would have involved me hanging on to his lead, and losing the battle.
> 
> Lovely peaceful end - he looked relieved. We’ll scatter his ashes off Salen old pier when we revisit Mull, he loved walking down there. Hated the water, mind.


Oh no Mike, I am so sorry. Our dog was also called Ben, a Border Collie. He died in 1994 and we have never replaced him as he was the best dog ever. You just know when they aren’t right, our Ben was the same, just stopped enjoying life and had doggy dementia. Still sad all the same even though you know it’s for the best.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> I’ve gone for a lie down with a wet flannel!



My levels actually went through the roof during the match! Hubbie said he’s sure his did too especially when we  went to penalty shoot outs! Sheesh!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> Most exciting match in a very long time!
> 
> Bubbsie, I wondered what on earth you meant....


Hahaha...you cheeky devil...blimey that was tense...I haven't had that much excitement since I scored in the final of our netball tournament back in 1980.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> My levels actually went through the roof during the match! Hubbie said he’s sure his did too especially when we  went to penalty shoot outs! Sheesh!


Hadn't thought of that...just checked mine...relatively normal...although I'm not sure I could do another penalty shoot out.


----------



## Amigo

I actually found myself concerned for the Colombian players because they receive threats and the last player who scored a home goal and cost them the match was shot on his own step when he returned home to Colombia! Shocking!


----------



## Amigo

Bubbsie said:


> Hadn't thought of that...just checked mine...relatively normal...although I'm not sure I could do another penalty shoot out.



I’m not joking...I actually shot up nearly 5 points! I was horrified! Back to normal soon after the match.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Amigo said:


> I’m not joking...I actually shot up nearly 5 points! I was horrified! Back to normal soon after the match.



All that excitement has resulted in a spectacular crash for me 
I'm taking full advantage and opened a bag of fruitella chews


----------



## Lanny

Ahhh! Just back from a meltingly hot walk to the town & back, 8000+ steps, to pick up a prescription at the chemist! TVB’s Fred melting into a puddle!

Had already done another 16:30mins on the trampoline just before 04:00 this morning! Ahhh! I’m going to be sticking to 16:30mins for while before I tackle the rest of the programme as the last 4:30 is VERY intense, that needs the last 10mins of winding down & stretches to recover from!, with a whistle! 

Knew by about 05:30 that it was going to be a schorcher today so, went out early before it got too hot! Even so, it was NOT a pretty sight to see me sweating, huffing & puffing the last 1/4 mile home in the heat! Blazing hot sun in a beautiful blue sky with not a single cloud!

Sat in front of the fan, guzzling iced water & feet up for the rest of the day! Ahhh!


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I actually found myself concerned for the Colombian players because they receive threats and the last player who scored a home goal and cost them the match was shot on his own step when he returned home to Colombia! Shocking!


I believe the Nigerian players are experiencing similar difficulties.


----------



## Bubbsie

Amigo said:


> I’m not joking...I actually shot up nearly 5 points! I was horrified! Back to normal soon after the match.


.


----------



## Bubbsie

Lanny said:


> Ahhh! Just back from a meltingly hot walk to the town & back, 8000+ steps, to pick up a prescription at the chemist! TVB’s Fred melting into a puddle!
> 
> Had already done another 16:30mins on the trampoline just before 04:00 this morning! Ahhh! I’m going to be sticking to 16:30mins for while before I tackle the rest of the programme as the last 4:30 is VERY intense, that needs the last 10mins of winding down & stretches to recover from!, with a whistle!
> 
> Knew by about 05:30 that it was going to be a schorcher today so, went out early before it got too hot! Even so, it was NOT a pretty sight to see me sweating, huffing & puffing the last 1/4 mile home in the heat! Blazing hot sun in a beautiful blue sky with not a single cloud!
> 
> Sat in front of the fan, guzzling iced water & feet up for the rest of the day! Ahhh!


Lanny just before 4am this morning...I'm exhausted just reading that.


----------



## Bubbsie

Hair & eyebrow time...OUCH!


----------



## grovesy

Exercise Bike and gardening.


----------



## Bubbsie

Spent some time this afternoon swatting flies...tiresome but necessary.


----------



## Drummer

Just finished servicing 15 knitting machines at the local Uni - like working in an oven for three days, even with windows and doors open and fans going.
Still - they pay me for it.


----------



## Martin Canty

To celebrate the 4th of July one of the events in the valley is a 5/15K fun run, organized by one of my friends....... Not that I participated, stuck at home preparing for a BBQ this afternoon.....

The highlight (for me) was a flyover by 2 F-18's; not bad for a small event in a small town. It was great to see them forming up over my house & dropping down for the fly-by over the event. How did Suzy manage to get the Navy to provide a couple of spare F-18's on a holiday? Well as it happens, her husband is an ex Navy Seal & apparently he has connections

Next Fly-By is at dusk this evening (before the fireworks), a C-17 cargo transporter is scheduled as part of an annual tour visiting something like 20 events in Southern California.


----------



## Bubbsie

I am watching the news...more poisonings in Salisbury?


----------



## eggyg

Preparing for the grandchildren coming to stay for the weekend. Planning on a post football match BBQ so have been shopping this morning. Making sure we have the correct type of milk and cereals. I have made sure the girls’ room is cobweb free as granddaughter number 2 is spider phobic, made up all three beds. Phew! That was a job and a half, I know bunk beds are a great space saving idea but as a well proportioned 58 not 8 year old woman I really have no business being anywhere near a top bunk bed, but I clambered up those wobbly steps, crawled onto the very bouncy mattress and eventually, without banging my head on our 300 year old cottage ceiling, got the sheet on! Going for a lie down now on my firm matressed,nearer to the floor, bed.


----------



## eggyg

Grannylorraine said:


> it was my daughters baby shower today. After a few weeks of planning and lots of baking I am pleased that it went off well and my daughter had a lovely afternoon.  Here is her cake and cupcakes that I made for her.View attachment 9349View attachment 9350


How did I miss this? Amazing! Clever lady.


----------



## Grannylorraine

eggyg said:


> How did I miss this? Amazing! Clever lady.


Thank you


----------



## Grannylorraine

Been for a run,  cake baking in the oven although did wonder if it would cook quicker on the grandkids trampoline.  Just the washing up to do and then sit down for the rest of the day.  Will watch the grandprix when hubby gets in from work later today.


----------



## mikeyB

Today, I am sitting around like a 5 year old on Christmas Eve as I wait for the phone call telling me that my flashy road going mobility scooter is about to be delivered. That’ll make going down to the doctors easier, and quicker. 30 mile range, so could just make it to Blackpool. Why I’d want to do that, I don’t know, except maybe, like climbing Mount Everest, you just do it because it’s there.


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> Today, I am sitting around like a 5 year old on Christmas Eve as I wait for the phone call telling me that my flashy road going mobility scooter is about to be delivered. That’ll make going down to the doctors easier, and quicker. 30 mile range, so could just make it to Blackpool. Why I’d want to do that, I don’t know, except maybe, like climbing Mount Everest, you just do it because it’s there.


If the tide's out then you could recharge and drive it another 30 miles west until you reach the sea   

Hope it arrives soon and isn't self-assembly


----------



## Amigo

Nothing wrong with the Golden Smile Mike! 

Well we are having a bedroom skimmed and plastered today so depleting my coffee and biscuit supplies on the plasterers. 

Feeling somewhat rough this morning like the remnants of a party I didn’t actually get to! 

Great to hear the news form the Thai caves though, 11th person now brought out.


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeyB said:


> Today, I am sitting around like a 5 year old on Christmas Eve as I wait for the phone call telling me that my flashy road going mobility scooter is about to be delivered. That’ll make going down to the doctors easier, and quicker. 30 mile range, so could just make it to Blackpool. Why I’d want to do that, I don’t know, except maybe, like climbing Mount Everest, you just do it because it’s there.


enjoy using it to get out and about.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Today, I am sitting around like a 5 year old on Christmas Eve as I wait for the phone call telling me that my flashy road going mobility scooter is about to be delivered. That’ll make going down to the doctors easier, and quicker. 30 mile range, so could just make it to Blackpool. Why I’d want to do that, I don’t know, except maybe, like climbing Mount Everest, you just do it because it’s there.


When we were kids we went to Blackpool for our hols. Usually a tatty old apartment where my poor mam still had to cook and clean! I loved it then but I can’t stand it now, just full of hen and stags and tacky shops. Daughter number 2 on the other hand, loves it, and has just returned from a weekend away with friends for someone’s 30th. The tackier the better for her, must have missed a generation because my dad loved Blackpool til the day he died!


----------



## eggyg

Had a walk into town today, first time for weeks as it has been too hot. A bit fresher this morning and no sun but by God, it was sticky walking home. Stripped off into my shorts and into the garden but was a bit cool so currently prone on the sofa with book in hand, and that’s where I intend to stay until time for tea, which I prepared before we left for town. Then Mr Eggy wants to watch footie, I will water the garden and I may have a peek at the match to see what we are to expect in the final on Sunday!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> Nothing wrong with the Golden Smile Mike!
> 
> Well we are having a bedroom skimmed and plastered today so depleting my coffee and biscuit supplies on the plasterers.
> 
> Feeling somewhat rough this morning like the remnants of a party I didn’t actually get to!
> 
> Great to hear the news form the Thai caves though, 11th person now brought out.


Fantastic news, they are all out now. I have been following it very closely, I have been to Thailand and the people are so humble and gentle and I am sure no blame will be apportioned to the coach. They will just be grateful they are safe.


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Fantastic news, they are all out now. I have been following it very closely, I have been to Thailand and the people are so humble and gentle and I am sure no blame will be apportioned to the coach. They will just be grateful they are safe.



So relieved to hear this eggy, I’ve been out so hadn’t heard. Hope they got that brave Coach out too.


----------



## eggyg

Another lovely day oop north although a tad fresher which is nice. Today we had our 6 month old granddaughter for an hour. It was her first time without her mother, she is still breastfeeding, but she is due to return to work in September and we will be looking after her 1 day a week for 4 hours. So it was decided we would meet at a centralised point and we would take her for a walk. At first she had a bit of a pet lip when she realised Mummy wasn’t there but she never cried and we had a lovely walk and she stayed awake the whole time. Considering she has never been separated from mum at all we deemed it a success! Maybe 2 hours next week at our house.


----------



## Ruby/London

Watching England, of course!


----------



## Lanny

Finally got around to watching the latest film version of Murder On The Orient Express, which I’d bought from iTunes, last night!

The film was so so as Kenneth Brannagh was annoyingly BAD as Poirot! I’ve been spoilt by David Suchet’s portrayal for 25 years. The rest of the cast was pretty decent but, the best part was the hearbreakly beautiful song during the end credits “Never Forget” sung by Michelle Pfeiffer. I posted the music video from YouTube on the music thread “what have you been listening to”!

The music video works but, if you see the film or read the book & understand that the song is REALLY about little Diasy Armstrong, the song is EVEN more poignant!


----------



## eggyg

Up early as was too hot to sleep, imagine my surprise when it started to rain at about 8 o’clock! It’s been nearly 4 weeks since we have seen any. Only lasted 10 minutes or so and didn’t fill up the water butt, oh well never mind, it made it a bit fresher. We decided to go for a long walk, something we haven’t been able to do really because of the heat. Just a local one but somewhere we hadn’t done. 7 miles! Pretty chuffed with that. Got back just as it started to drizzle. Bit of lunch and read my book and Mr Eggy listened to some music. It seemed really odd being indoors. Didn’t like it! Had a lot of birds in the garden today, maybe the wee bit rain brought up some worms. But got a lovely surprise when Junior Woody appeared on the nut feeder right at my back door! The jackdaws had commandeered the one the woodpeckers usually use. He obviously isn’t as nervous as his parents. Managed to get a photo, sorry about quality but it was taken through my patio doors!


----------



## Carolg

Walked to shops and bank this morning because cancelled all bank cards. Bet I find them at work on Monday. Lovely here today, so going to sit and slob and read after hard week at the unmentionable place this week.


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Up early as was too hot to sleep, imagine my surprise when it started to rain at about 8 o’clock! It’s been nearly 4 weeks since we have seen any. Only lasted 10 minutes or so and didn’t fill up the water butt, oh well never mind, it made it a bit fresher. We decided to go for a long walk, something we haven’t been able to do really because of the heat. Just a local one but somewhere we hadn’t done. 7 miles! Pretty chuffed with that. Got back just as it started to drizzle. Bit of lunch and read my book and Mr Eggy listened to some music. It seemed really odd being indoors. Didn’t like it! Had a lot of birds in the garden today, maybe the wee bit rain brought up some worms. But got a lovely surprise when Junior Woody appeared on the nut feeder right at my back door! The jackdaws had commandeered the one the woodpeckers usually use. He obviously isn’t as nervous as his parents. Managed to get a photo, sorry about quality but it was taken through my patio doors! View attachment 9498


Birds in my garden are fussy beggars and often don’t eat peanuts and it doesn’t matter if they are cheap common variety or more expensive. Don’t know why cause they eat other stuff.
Lovely photo


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Birds in my garden are fussy beggars and often don’t eat peanuts and it doesn’t matter if they are cheap common variety or more expensive. Don’t know why cause they eat other stuff.
> Lovely photo


As far as I can tell, you only get peacocks in your garden here in Harrogate - not sure what they eat? Gold, perhaps? Caviar? Saffron?


----------



## eggyg

Carolg said:


> Birds in my garden are fussy beggars and often don’t eat peanuts and it doesn’t matter if they are cheap common variety or more expensive. Don’t know why cause they eat other stuff.
> Lovely photo


When I first started putting out peanuts they never touched them and they went all mouldy. But kept persevering and now I have two nut feeders and they need filling up every two days. They will eat cheap or expensive, not fussy at all! Was very excited to have a nuthatch on the feeding station this morning, never seen one before. Garden full of birds at the moment, sitting in the kitchen with the door open just watching them. Very hot today but breezy, come in to cool down!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> As far as I can tell, you only get peacocks in your garden here in Harrogate - not sure what they eat? Gold, perhaps? Caviar? Saffron?


I think B & M do special gold coated peanuts for Harrogate peacocks, well I think they must be gold covered as they cost £15! The birds in my garden are better fed than Mr Eggy!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> When I first started putting out peanuts they never touched them and they went all mouldy. But kept persevering and now I have two nut feeders and they need filling up every two days. They will eat cheap or expensive, not fussy at all! Was very excited to have a nuthatch on the feeding station this morning, never seen one before. Garden full of birds at the moment, sitting in the kitchen with the door open just watching them. Very hot today but breezy, come in to cool down!


Our birds don't follow the rules. I put out nyjer seeds to attract goldfinches, and the only things that ate them were the collared doves, when the feeder blew off and scattered all the seeds on the ground. Then I put out sunflower hearts because they are supposed to create less mess, and we immediately got goldfinches on them. (plus sundry other tits and finches, and siskins in winter) But if they don't get hold of a seed properly, they spit it out, and the wood pigeons hang around underneath to hoover them up. So it's very messy under the feeders!
Peanuts sometimes hang round uneaten for ages, then the woodpeckers will arrive for a few weeks, and the jackdaws will suddenly have a go and empty the feeder in one session.


----------



## SB2015

Played a gig with our steel band this morning and then back in time for the tennis.
Now preparing a warp for a weaving course Inhave coming up very soon.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Our birds don't follow the rules. I put out nyjer seeds to attract goldfinches, and the only things that ate them were the collared doves, when the feeder blew off and scattered all the seeds on the ground. Then I put out sunflower hearts because they are supposed to create less mess, and we immediately got goldfinches on them. (plus sundry other tits and finches, and siskins in winter) But if they don't get hold of a seed properly, they spit it out, and the wood pigeons hang around underneath to hoover them up. So it's very messy under the feeders!
> Peanuts sometimes hang round uneaten for ages, then the woodpeckers will arrive for a few weeks, and the jackdaws will suddenly have a go and empty the feeder in one session.


I have just read about the sunflower hearts supposedly being less messy and was thinking about trying them. Under our feeder is very messy, forever sweeping up, but the big fat wood pigeon ( she’s called Ann, don’t ask) likes to waddle about picking bits and pieces up. The jackdaws are the ones emptying the nut feeders at the moment. I counted 15 jackdaws in my garden first thing this morning and don’t get me started on fat balls! They devour them in no time, the other birds don’t get a look in. Oh by the way, the nuthatch or it’s mate, popped around again at tea time. He/ she was hoovering up the discarded seeds from below the feeding station.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I have just read about the sunflower hearts supposedly being less messy and was thinking about trying them. Under our feeder is very messy, forever sweeping up, but the big fat wood pigeon ( she’s called Ann, don’t ask) likes to waddle about picking bits and pieces up. The jackdaws are the ones emptying the nut feeders at the moment. I counted 15 jackdaws in my garden first thing this morning and don’t get me started on fat balls! They devour them in no time, the other birds don’t get a look in. Oh by the way, the nuthatch or it’s mate, popped around again at tea time. He/ she was hoovering up the discarded seeds from below the feeding station.


I'm jealous of your nuthatch, we've seen one about once in the last ten years!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Finished another chainmaille fidget and while out at the shop purchased some more die cut decoupage to make some more cards.


----------



## HOBIE

Been to watch Tall Ships at Sunderland . Walked down the sea front


----------



## Ruby/London

Tennis and and movies, today.  Couldn't get motivated to do much else...


----------



## Carolg

Can’t believe it. After comment about peanut feeders yesterday, this morning, sparrows and a blue tit scoffing for the past hour


----------



## Stitch147

Had a morning out with my best mate at a local antique centre. Got 2 badgers, a fox and lovely jug for less than £20. I got this little fella for £1. Bargain.


----------



## HOBIE

I was once in Keswick & on my Mountain bike coming off Latrigg & doing a fast bit downhill. Nice & quite & a Badger was in the middle of the road. Its very powerful arms & legs where scratching to get a grip on the tarmac. I don't know who got the biggest FRIGHT. Lovely animal


----------



## pottersusan

Rubbed down my garden furniture and painted it over the last couple of days. Job completed today Only spilt paint once


----------



## Stitch147

HOBIE said:


> I was once in Keswick & on my Mountain bike coming off Latrigg & doing a fast bit downhill. Nice & quite & a Badger was in the middle of the road. Its very powerful arms & legs where scratching to get a grip on the tarmac. I don't know who got the biggest FRIGHT. Lovely animal


I love badgers. I also got a Wade one for £2 today. We get them every night in our garden.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I’m having a grand day. Had a haircut (at home) for the first time since moving South, so I feel liberated. I’m also liberated by my wheelchair being repaired by the superb Millercare team, so I’m now connected to the scooter garage on the ground floor, to say nothing of the local shop. Whoopee!!!


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Well, I’m having a grand day. Had a haircut (at home) for the first time since moving South, so I feel liberated. I’m also liberated by my wheelchair being repaired by the superb Millercare team, so I’m now connected to the scooter garage on the ground floor, to say nothing of the local shop. Whoopee!!!


No stopping you now Mike!


----------



## eggyg

We have had rain, quite heavy at times, this morning. Although I know we needed it and was sort of pleased,  it was strange having to stay indoors. Didn’t really know what to do with myself, I suppose I could have had a Hoover round or dug out the Mr Sheen but couldn’t be bothered. I watched daytime TV! Blimey, it’s rubbish! One of the reasons I couldn’t get in to anything was we were going to granddaughter number 1’s school play at 1.45. It’s a half hour drive so knew we would need an early lunch so it didn’t seem feasible to get stuck into anything “big”. When I mentioned to my daughter it was like when you are on the 2-10 shift, you’re just waiting to go to work, she thought it was hilarious, probably because I have never worked a 2-10 shift in my life! But I knew what I meant! Play was The Sound of Music, shortened version, thank goodness. It was very good and I felt quite tearful as it is granddaughter’s last few days at primary school, how the heck did that happen? It doesn’t seem like 5 minutes since my 3 left primary. Got grandson’s leavers assembly on Friday as he also goes to secondary in September ( there’s 6 weeks between them) better hunt out the Kleenex!


----------



## eggyg

Had a lovely day in the Lakes. Walked around Rydal Water today. Just a small lake so pretty easy to do. Weather was glorious, dull when we left home but soon brightened up. To get to Rydal Water we drive past Thirlmere which is one of the reservoirs which serves a lot of the north west, including Manchester, except funnily enough my town! It is looking very low so can see why the hosepipe ban is coming into force shortly. We are fine in Carlisle are we get our water from a local source and we aren’t affected by the ban. It seems ironic that just over 18 months ago the A591 which runs along side Thirlmere was washed away by Storm Desmond and was closed for months. The fickle weather of the UK!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, United Utilities is second only to Thames in its amount of losses due to leaks, so we get our hosepipe ban soon. It’s funny looking at the map of the hosepipe ban and seeing Eggytown in a little island of treedom.

According to the Guardian, the amount of leaks from united utilities equates exactly to the average usage of each household. That’s in a part of England that gets higher than average rainfall. That’s not just careless, it’s incompetent. The profits for the shareholders and the bosses are enormous- the government should forbid share dividends till they get the leaks sorted. 

On a lighter note, on the road where we used to live there was a hump backed bridge, apparently over nothing. It was there to safeguard the Thirlmere to Manchester pipeline - gravity fed all the way.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Aye, United Utilities is second only to Thames in its amount of losses due to leaks, so we get our hosepipe ban soon. It’s funny looking at the map of the hosepipe ban and seeing Eggytown in a little island of treedom.
> 
> According to the Guardian, the amount of leaks from united utilities equates exactly to the average usage of each household. That’s in a part of England that gets higher than average rainfall. That’s not just careless, it’s incompetent. The profits for the shareholders and the bosses are enormous- the government should forbid share dividends till they get the leaks sorted.
> 
> On a lighter note, on the road where we used to live there was a hump backed bridge, apparently over nothing. It was there to safeguard the Thirlmere to Manchester pipeline - gravity fed all the way.


You’re right Mike, the leakage problem is atrocious and as Queen of Eggytown I am going to demand they sort it or it’s off with their heads!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

This afternoon I took the kids down to the Quay where they are filming a David Copperfield film. Very interesting, old buildings mocked up into shops and South Quay full of old style boats, also beautiful old carriages and lots of actors in Dickensian dress, we really enjoyed it and stood and watched them filming


----------



## eggyg

Had heavy rain today, filled up the butt which is good. Went to grandson’s primary school leavers assembly. He goes to a village school with only 48 pupils, including the nursery, and there was only 7 of them. They all got awards and the staff all said lovely things about their time at the school. The leavers even made a film where they interviewed each other asking about the best things about the school etc. Rhys answered ‘ school dinners!’.  Can’t take him anywhere! To be fair, it’s been a great school and he has come out with fantastic SAT results and a love of learning. It was quite emotional and I felt very proud of him. As I do of all my grandchildren of course. Then to top off a good day Mr Eggy made the tea. Result!


----------



## Carolg

Came home, grandson (17 yr old) staying for 2 weeks and he was going to make the tea....ha did he ding but managed to eat it and put plate in dishwasher. Now off to his pals, so p&q great, and he has only been here for 1 night. Think it calls for a wee g and t, and an early night with my book. I know how to treat myself well methinks.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I’ve got the good news that my rather expensive ailing foldable power wheelchair has been fixed with a part coming from China where it was made ( like my iPhone, iPods etc), so I can mothball my elderly tyre destroying power chair, so Thursday will be a whizz round the estate. It’s called a Foldalyte, which is bit of a fib cos it weighs 22kg, to the dismay of taxi drivers


----------



## eggyg

It is our 38th wedding anniversary tomorrow and we don’t always bother with presents unless it’s a “ special” one but will usually go out for dinner. So imagine my surprise when Mr Eggy popped to the shops and brought back a lovely bird bath I had admired yesterday at at local garden centre. The bin lid bird bath is back on the bin! I haven’t bought him anything! Oops! He can share the bird bath!


----------



## mikeyB

Cor, Eggy. Luxury spa for the birds, and by the look of it, squirrels, foxes, ferrets, weasels and local children


----------



## Carolg

It’s lovely. What a nice hubby. You will just have to give him a lovely smile...what a gift happy anniversary


----------



## Carolg

Not a thing, came home from unmentionable, coffee, sat down, made tea and about to munch. Planning on early night as grandson here so alert for him coming in. If he doesn’t do my front garden tomorrow his tea will be in the dog, but I will have to find one. ...6 days down and 8 and a bit too go. Oh I am a boring old ....


----------



## Sally W

Walked 11 miles in Yorkshire Dales today....had to have some chips this evening for energy


----------



## Robin

Still sitting out on the garden bench, though it's nearly dark. Hurrah for backlit iPads! Just me, a few moths visiting the honeysuckle, and some acrobatic bats, which I hope are hoovering up the pesky midges that bit me earlier!


----------



## Stuart B

Took my husband for lunch on his birthday


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> It is our 38th wedding anniversary tomorrow and we don’t always bother with presents unless it’s a “ special” one but will usually go out for dinner. So imagine my surprise when Mr Eggy popped to the shops and brought back a lovely bird bath I had admired yesterday at at local garden centre. The bin lid bird bath is back on the bin! I haven’t bought him anything! Oops! He can share the bird bath! View attachment 9562


Happy Anniversary @eggyg and Mr Eggy!


----------



## eggyg

Northerner said:


> Happy Anniversary @eggyg and Mr Eggy!


Thanks @Northerner, he is really trying to make me feel guilty now! These came for me this morning. I went into town and bought him some Hotel Chocolat Madagascan vanilla chocolate and some photo mags. Better late than never!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Thanks @Northerner, he is really trying to make me feel guilty now! These came for me this morning. I went into town and bought him some Hotel Chocolat Madagascan vanilla chocolate and some photo mags. Better late than never!



Happy Anniversary eggy. You’re like me and my hubbie...two halves of a whole


----------



## Rachel64

Haven’t done too much today, day one of school holidays, so rest and recuperation first .  Had some lovely gifts from the children - unfortunately they were all chocolate or sweet related . My family will be happy though!


----------



## SB2015

Played two gigs with our steel band over the weekend.  We were fortunate to avoid the rain on both days.
Time for a sleep now.


----------



## eggyg

Mostly nursing duties today, not such good weather, rain, sun, wind then some more rain. Made a Sundayish dinner, lamb chops instead of roast. Mr Eggy enjoyed it, he is shattered now but we have had visitors and that took it out of him. Filled up my new bird bath and the feeders, the birds have been neglected the last couple of days.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Mostly nursing duties today, not such good weather, rain, sun, wind then some more rain. Made a Sundayish dinner, lamb chops instead of roast. Mr Eggy enjoyed it, he is shattered now but we have had visitors and that took it out of him. Filled up my new bird bath and the feeders, the birds have been neglected the last couple of days.


Good to hear that Mr Eggy was up for a meal, and that you have the energy to look after the birds.
Take care.


----------



## mikeyB

Shouldn’t be feeding the birds this time of year anyway, there’s plenty enough food for them, and the youngsters need to learn how to get it. They do need water, though, so make sure your water bowls are full.


----------



## Robin

We've been feeding our finches sunflower hearts in our feeders, and buggy nibbles for the blackbirds and robins, following RSPB advice, it's been so dry here I think the adults would have struggled to find enough to feed themselves once they'd foraged for their chicks. 
https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-w...birds/feeding-birds/when-to-feed-garden-birds
Now harvest is under way most of the finches will go off into the fields for the Autumn and we won't see them til it turns cold.


----------



## Sally W

Robin said:


> We've been feeding our finches sunflower hearts in our feeders, and buggy nibbles for the blackbirds and robins, following RSPB advice, it's been so dry here I think the adults would have struggled to find enough to feed themselves once they'd foraged for their chicks.
> https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-w...birds/feeding-birds/when-to-feed-garden-birds
> Now harvest is under way most of the finches will go off into the fields for the Autumn and we won't see them til it turns cold.


I fostered a lovely blackbird in the winter months and he asks for food every couple of hours! I felt incredibly guilty going on holiday and leaving him. It’s taken 2 days for him to become used to me again and now he’s out regularly asking for his snacks


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Shouldn’t be feeding the birds this time of year anyway, there’s plenty enough food for them, and the youngsters need to learn how to get it. They do need water, though, so make sure your water bowls are full.


I have to feed them Mike or they will nibble at Mr Eggy’s grapes!


----------



## Ruby/London

Off work this week and nexts. Got house painting to do but binge watched Orange is the New Black on Netflix. Series 6 back on form


----------



## eggyg

I am cream crackered! Not only have I nursing duties, although TBF he is up and about and even helped with the tea tonight, I spent 11 hours in Blackpool with our three eldest grandchildren yesterday. This was all booked  before the call for Mr Eggy’s op. Train tickets and attraction tickets and the kids were so excited so with Mr Eggy’s blessing and surrogate nurses in place ( daughters one and two) myself and daughter number three got on the train at 7.46 and returned at 10.30 pm! We visited Madame Tussaud’s, Sealife Centre, the Tower Circus, Ballroom and the central pier. Phew! A good time was had by all. I haven’t visited Blackpool for years as I think it’s a bit stag and hen central but by just sticking to the North Shore it wasn’t too bad. I had forgotten how amazing the ballroom and circus are. It’s a grand old building to be sure. Kids stayed over as it was so late, eventually got rid of them by 4! Early night tonight methinks!


----------



## Sally W

eggyg said:


> I have to feed them Mike or they will nibble at Mr Eggy’s grapes!


We got to feed our birds....They’re my boys


----------



## eggyg

Looks like no one has done owt this week! My week has been very humdrum apart from Blackpool on Tuesday. Mr Eggy has sort of got his mojo back, got dressed on Wednesday. Walk up the garden, lie down! Thursday, he said about 5.30pm, let’s go for a walk. So we did, just 25 minutes, slowly at first. He had a bit of niggling pain in his chest which he reckons was just bruising from procedure. Friday, we walked 40 minutes and he didn’t have a nap afterwards. Today, he has made lunch, just a sandwich and we walked 20 minutes to his mothers, sat for an hour, and 20 minutes back. Bit of pain in his right shoulder which again he thinks is referred pain. So things looking up, be back on the fells before long. Blencathra might have to wait until next year though! 
.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Looks like no one has done owt this week


Nowt worth reporting, anyway! I did take advantage of the lull in the heatwave to repaint the study walls. Just got it done by the time the temperature started climbing again. Now waiting for a remnant I ordered from Amazon to arrive so I can make cushion covers to go with the new colour scheme.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I make a cake, bought new running shoes, went out for lunch and ate things I shouldn't have, which resulted in a migraine over night.


----------



## eggyg

Believe it or not, but I have been searching the town for a red kilt, beige tank top and a jazzy bow tie. Yes, it’s fancy dress party time, left it late because we weren’t sure if Mr Eggy would be able to go, still not 100% but thought we had better get started. I am going as a punk, and Mr Eggy is going as Jimmy Olsen from Superman as he has been asked to take photos on the night. Photography is his main hobby. Got the beige tank top in a charity shop, but no bow tie and I have had to buy some tartan style material to make myself a skirt. Oh dear! 
As mentioned in the “ Procraftination” thread I am not crafty. Luckily, punks aren’t  know for their sartorial elegance so won’t matter if it’s a bit wonky! Have Doc Martin type boots, fishnets to rip, black lipstick and nail varnish which I will apply on Wednesday so it’s nice and chipped by Saturday. I also have a black see through blouse which I am plucking up the courage to wear with just my underwear showing!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Believe it or not, but I have been searching the town for a red kilt, beige tank top and a jazzy bow tie. Yes, it’s fancy dress party time, left it late because we weren’t sure if Mr Eggy would be able to go, still not 100% but thought we had better get started. I am going as a punk, and Mr Eggy is going as Jimmy Olsen from Superman as he has been asked to take photos on the night. Photography is his main hobby. Got the beige tank top in a charity shop, but no bow tie and I have had to buy some tartan style material to make myself a skirt. Oh dear!
> As mentioned in the “ Procraftination” thread I am not crafty. Luckily, punks aren’t  know for their sartorial elegance so won’t matter if it’s a bit wonky! Have Doc Martin type boots, fishnets to rip, black lipstick and nail varnish which I will apply on Wednesday so it’s nice and chipped by Saturday. I also have a black see through blouse which I am plucking up the courage to wear with just my underwear showing!  Wish me luck!



See through top with your underwear showing...think of Mr. Eggy’s heart condition! 

Sounds great though!


----------



## eggyg

Amigo said:


> See through top with your underwear showing...think of Mr. Eggy’s heart condition!
> 
> Sounds great though!


Oh dear! I suppose I  should really stop wearing the nurses uniform as well!


----------



## Amigo

eggyg said:


> Oh dear! I suppose I  should really stop wearing the nurses uniform as well!



Yes you’re a wicked woman Mrs. Eggy!


----------



## C&E Guy

Set my alarm for 5:40am. Had been sleeping downstairs with my clothes on so I just had to put on my shoes and run my daughter to the station to catch the train at 6:05.

She's volunteering at the European Championships and had to be at Glasgow Green by 6:30am to start her shift. Her car is in for it's annual service today so she had to go by train.

"No problem. Dad can run you to the station!"

Actually met and chatted with one of my friends catching the same train.

Back home to sleep for an hour before getting up at my normal time.


----------



## Brando77

I went on a tour of Britains oldest brewery (1698) Shepherd Neame in Faversham yesterday. It was a nightmare, we had to taste different beers, took home 1/2 doz bottles, beer at the start...beer at the end. Ugh, what a horrible day


----------



## Grannylorraine

Brando77 said:


> I went on a tour of Britains oldest brewery (1698) Shepherd Neame in Faversham yesterday. It was a nightmare, we had to taste different beers, took home 1/2 doz bottles, beer at the start...beer at the end. Ugh, what a horrible day


Sounds like an absolute nightmare, you were very brave to get through the whole thing.


----------



## Nikki35

My mum has taken the kids away for the week, and I could have had a peaceful and relaxing week. But that didn’t happen! I completely gutted 2 bedrooms and redecorated them, carpets too. 3 days and I’m done! 

I’ve also just become a football assistant coach for my sons football team


----------



## Sally W

eggyg said:


> Mostly nursing duties today, not such good weather, rain, sun, wind then some more rain. Made a Sundayish dinner, lamb chops instead of roast. Mr Eggy enjoyed it, he is shattered now but we have had visitors and that took it out of him. Filled up my new bird bath and the feeders, the birds have been neglected the last couple of days.


@eggyg hopefully Mr is on the mend now?


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Believe it or not, but I have been searching the town for a red kilt, beige tank top and a jazzy bow tie. Yes, it’s fancy dress party time, left it late because we weren’t sure if Mr Eggy would be able to go, still not 100% but thought we had better get started. I am going as a punk, and Mr Eggy is going as Jimmy Olsen from Superman as he has been asked to take photos on the night. Photography is his main hobby. Got the beige tank top in a charity shop, but no bow tie and I have had to buy some tartan style material to make myself a skirt. Oh dear!
> As mentioned in the “ Procraftination” thread I am not crafty. Luckily, punks aren’t  know for their sartorial elegance so won’t matter if it’s a bit wonky! Have Doc Martin type boots, fishnets to rip, black lipstick and nail varnish which I will apply on Wednesday so it’s nice and chipped by Saturday. I also have a black see through blouse which I am plucking up the courage to wear with just my underwear showing!  Wish me luck!


Luck, luck, luck


----------



## Carolg

Had a weird day today. Decided to have a bit of a brain storm and cleaned the house, tidied underwear drawer, washing, walked to shop, read my book, and watched diving-which is totally unusual for me. Cleaned up some of garden and saved giant poppy seeds. All in all a good day. Got to hover tomorrow which I hate, along with the ironing ugh


----------



## Northerner

Carolg said:


> Got to hover tomorrow


Bet your feet won't touch the ground!


----------



## Carolg

I might just take my glasses off and not see the dust lol


----------



## Robin

Well, I'd got to the stage where my Amazon order for my fabric said, 'We think your order might have got lost, you may want to contact the seller' and I thought I'd just leave it an hour to see if it arrived with the postie (who was late) ...and it did!
So I made the cushion cover, which was straightforward, but the cover for the little chair that converts to a bed was more complex. Warning. Never try and work out a pattern for a loose cover while recovering from a hypo. Luckily I noticed just in time that I was about to cut two right hand sides, instead of a right and a left!


----------



## eggyg

Yesterday was fun, as mentioned earlier in the week I was collecting things for a fancy dress party. The party was last night and Mr Eggy was asked to be the “ official” photographer,  was a bit concerned as it’s only just over two weeks since his op but he insisted he would be fine. And he was, even though I thought he was going to kill me at one point as I had asked him 39 times if he was ok! I went as a punk, which was my era but I wasn’t a bad enough girl, I liked soul! Mr Eggy went as Jimmy Olsen, photo journalist from The Daily Planet for all you Superman fans. A good night was had by all and editing is now in place. But we took two photos with my iPad before we left as we knew we wouldn’t get on the photos. Hope you like them....disclaimer, I am a mild mannered middle aged grandmother and wouldn’t normally give the “ finger”!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

You both look terrific! 
I can never think of a costume, so I just wear the Carmen Miranda hat, and a sign on my knees: "Meals on Wheels"

S.


----------



## Northerner

eggyg said:


> Yesterday was fun, as mentioned earlier in the week I was collecting things for a fancy dress party. The party was last night and Mr Eggy was asked to be the “ official” photographer,  was a bit concerned as it’s only just over two weeks since his op but he insisted he would be fine. And he was, even though I thought he was going to kill me at one point as I had asked him 39 times if he was ok! I went as a punk, which was my era but I wasn’t a bad enough girl, I liked soul! Mr Eggy went as Jimmy Olsen, photo journalist from The Daily Planet for all you Superman fans. A good night was had by all and editing is now in place. But we took two photos with my iPad before we left as we knew we wouldn’t get on the photos. Hope you like them....disclaimer, I am a mild mannered middle aged grandmother and wouldn’t normally give the “ finger”!


You both look awesome!


----------



## Wirrallass

*Got up ~ washed hair and showered in readiness for my hospital appointment today. I left early and thought I'd take the route of the M53 but as I was attempting to get in the correct lane on the roundabout to take me to the hospital, some stupid inconsiderate motorist cut in front of me ffs  thus I had to take the access lane back on to the M53 motorway in the direction of Chester! I was still fuming and muttering to myself that horrors of horrors I missed the the signs to come off the M53 and found myself heading in the direction of Queensferry and North Wales!!! And to make matters worse the petrol gauge was almost on the red!!! though when I left home there was more than enough in the tank to get me to the hospital and back home.

Anyway to cut a long story short I managed to find my way on to the A41 to Birkenhead and Liverpool and kept driving til I saw a signpost for the M53 ~ going in the right direction this time. I bombed it down the motorway until I came to the exit and to the hospital. Thinking my appointment time was 11.45am I luckily found a space in the car park without any hassle and ran into the hospital building. Puffing and panting I checked in at Reception and apologised for arriving late. Receptionist said "You're not late ~ you're appointment is at 12.10pm and you're five minutes early

So the moral of this tale is if you want to arrive at an appointment early, go for a long detour first and enjoy the scenery!!!
WL


----------



## Northerner

wirralass said:


> Got up ~ washed hair and showered in readiness for my hospital appointment today. I left early and thought I'd take the route of the M53 but as I was attempting to get in the correct lane on the roundabout to take me to the hospital, some stupid inconsiderate motorist cut in front of me ffs  thus I had to take the access lane back on to the M53 motorway in the direction of Chester! I was still fuming and muttering to myself that horrors of horrors I missed the the signs to come off the M53 and found myself heading in the direction of Queensferry and North Wales!!! And to make matters worse the petrol gauge was almost on the red!!! though when I left home there was more than enough in the tank to get me to the hospital and back home.
> 
> Anyway to cut a long story short I managed to find my way on to the A41 to Birkenhead and Liverpool and kept driving til I saw a signpost for the M53 ~ going in the right direction this time. I bombed it down the motorway until I came to the exit and to the hospital. Thinking my appointment time was 11.45am I luckily found a space in the car park without any hassle and ran into the hospital building. Puffing and panting I checked in at Reception and apologised for arriving late. Receptionist said "You're not late ~ you're appointment is at 12.10pm and you're five minutes early
> 
> So the motto of this tale is if you want to arrive at an appointment early, go for a long detour first and enjoy the scenery!!!
> WL
> 
> .


 Let the train take the strain next time!   Glad you made it in the end


----------



## eggyg

SadhbhFiadh said:


> You both look terrific!
> I can never think of a costume, so I just wear the Carmen Miranda hat, and a sign on my knees: "Meals on Wheels"
> 
> S.


Thanks Sive. There was a wheelchair user at the party on Saturday and she came as Andy from Little Britain “ I want that one”, complete with a David Walliams look a like. Hilarious!


----------



## eggyg

wirralass said:


> Got up ~ washed hair and showered in readiness for my hospital appointment today. I left early and thought I'd take the route of the M53 but as I was attempting to get in the correct lane on the roundabout to take me to the hospital, some stupid inconsiderate motorist cut in front of me ffs  thus I had to take the access lane back on to the M53 motorway in the direction of Chester! I was still fuming and muttering to myself that horrors of horrors I missed the the signs to come off the M53 and found myself heading in the direction of Queensferry and North Wales!!! And to make matters worse the petrol gauge was almost on the red!!! though when I left home there was more than enough in the tank to get me to the hospital and back home.
> 
> Anyway to cut a long story short I managed to find my way on to the A41 to Birkenhead and Liverpool and kept driving til I saw a signpost for the M53 ~ going in the right direction this time. I bombed it down the motorway until I came to the exit and to the hospital. Thinking my appointment time was 11.45am I luckily found a space in the car park without any hassle and ran into the hospital building. Puffing and panting I checked in at Reception and apologised for arriving late. Receptionist said "You're not late ~ you're appointment is at 12.10pm and you're five minutes early
> 
> So the motto of this tale is if you want to arrive at an appointment early, go for a long detour first and enjoy the scenery!!!
> WL
> 
> .


Blimey, I feel stressed just reading that!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Let the train take the strain next time!   Glad you made it in the end


Thanks Northie but unfortunately no such train service exists tho in future I'll take the A & B roads to get to the hospital.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Blimey, I feel stressed just reading that!


eggyg, I too felt stressed re-living the nightmare journey as I wrote about it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Grannylorraine said:


> I make a cake, bought new running shoes, went out for lunch and ate things I shouldn't have, which resulted in a migraine over night.


None of us are Saints Lorraine
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

eggyg said:


> Yesterday was fun, as mentioned earlier in the week I was collecting things for a fancy dress party. The party was last night and Mr Eggy was asked to be the “ official” photographer,  was a bit concerned as it’s only just over two weeks since his op but he insisted he would be fine. And he was, even though I thought he was going to kill me at one point as I had asked him 39 times if he was ok! I went as a punk, which was my era but I wasn’t a bad enough girl, I liked soul! Mr Eggy went as Jimmy Olsen, photo journalist from The Daily Planet for all you Superman fans. A good night was had by all and editing is now in place. But we took two photos with my iPad before we left as we knew we wouldn’t get on the photos. Hope you like them....disclaimer, I am a mild mannered middle aged grandmother and wouldn’t normally give the “ finger”!


Love the pics ~ back to your former self then eggyg


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> *Got up ~ washed hair and showered in readiness for my hospital appointment today. I left early and thought I'd take the route of the M53 but as I was attempting to get in the correct lane on the roundabout to take me to the hospital, some stupid inconsiderate motorist cut in front of me ffs  thus I had to take the access lane back on to the M53 motorway in the direction of Chester! I was still fuming and muttering to myself that horrors of horrors I missed the the signs to come off the M53 and found myself heading in the direction of Queensferry and North Wales!!! And to make matters worse the petrol gauge was almost on the red!!! though when I left home there was more than enough in the tank to get me to the hospital and back home.
> 
> Anyway to cut a long story short I managed to find my way on to the A41 to Birkenhead and Liverpool and kept driving til I saw a signpost for the M53 ~ going in the right direction this time. I bombed it down the motorway until I came to the exit and to the hospital. Thinking my appointment time was 11.45am I luckily found a space in the car park without any hassle and ran into the hospital building. Puffing and panting I checked in at Reception and apologised for arriving late. Receptionist said "You're not late ~ you're appointment is at 12.10pm and you're five minutes early
> 
> So the moral of this tale is if you want to arrive at an appointment early, go for a long detour first and enjoy the scenery!!!
> WL


What a dreadful journey. I hope it will be a loooooong time before you have to go back there.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> What a dreadful journey. I hope it will be a loooooong time before you have to go back there.


It was a nightmare Lin  all because a stupid bad motorist cut in front of me!! I had to avoid an accident occuring. Now if I'd had a case with clothes in it I would have carried on to North Wales and enjoyed another holiday there and rescheduled my hospital appointment 
WL


----------



## Kaylz

Hi guys  not been up to much today, this hot weather is really taking it outta me, and what with the windows being tight shut it isn't great, however I had a very productive afternoon yesterday, made another 7 10ml samples of e liquid and then got all the syringes, measuring cups and blunt needles washed, that's 17 bottles I've made now and cant wait to try them in a few weeks, really hope they taste as good as they smell! Haha xx


----------



## AJLang

Had a busy day for me. Went to get bloods done, then to Hobbycraft to buy a candle to use to light up Mum’s table top memorial on Monday, then to the gym to cancel my membership - I can’t even manage swimming now but c’est la vie, then to Waitrose to pick up some bits and pieces we came home. After that we walked to the bus stop to get a bus to try a new French cafe - it was brilliant, a lovely croissant sandwich and a glass of champagne. Then the bus home. I was sooooooo pleased with myself for managing to do so much but by the time I got home I was ready to collapse so straight to bed where I slept solidly for two hours. For dinner I’m cooking boeuf bourgouione with Boulanger potatoes - fortunately Mark is doing all of the sous chef preparation


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Riding of the Marches: parade day. 120+ riders! and a few floats and pipe bands, silver bands. Sprinkley weather, but everyone was out in it anyway! Battle of the bands this this evening. That is my favourite.


----------



## Rachel64

On our holidays    Been up the Cairngorm Funicular Railway today Fab view from up there!


----------



## Lisa66

An afternoon of stripping in the garden for me!


----------



## Lisa66

Excuse my lack of technical know how


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lisa66 said:


> An afternoon of stripping in the garden for me! View attachment 9704View attachment 9705



Spotted the cricket bat.  I think you said it was your hubby who plays.  No match today?


----------



## Lisa66

Ha ha, well spotted. Yes there was, I must have taken the picture before he went. Penultimate game of the season today...so there's an inevitable cloud of gloom approaching...and then we get to Christmas and then the cloud lifts and it's down hill to the start of the next season


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Rachel64 said:


> On our holidays    Been up the Cairngorm Funicular Railway today View attachment 9701  Fab view from up there!



I love the Cairngorms.


----------



## eggyg

Finally feel like I can breath today for the first time in three weeks. Caught Mr Eggy singing in the shower today, he had a really good day yesterday, hardly any pain at all even on our 30 minute walk. Pottered around the garden as the sun got out late afternoon. He just picked a couple of weeds up, I did try to cut the grass but due to my dodgy shoulders I couldn’t start the petrol mower. Must get one of my three sons-in-law to do it!  Drizzly and wet today, warm though, had a nice long bubbly bath this morning and read my book, actually felt quite relaxed, it was lovely. Not doing anything much today, preparing a nice meal for tonight, a bit of light housework and more reading. Perfect Sunday.


----------



## Rachel64

Been for a walk around Loch Morlich today - the midges were about in force  good job the views were worth 
it


----------



## KARNAK

A different day for me, managed to walk with a stick probably the best part of a mile . All my friends were impressed even more so when I walked home, I`m nearly there. Flip forgot my key. (bugger)


----------



## SB2015

Just finished making a new case for my test kit and all the other stuff I carry with it.  
Thanks @Robin  for an old case from which I rescued the zip and basic sctruture.


----------



## Emma Lowery

I'm off out for dinner tonight with some friends. Have spent the last 10 minutes looking through the menu salivating over the different options


----------



## SB2015

KARNAK said:


> A different day for me, managed to walk with a stick probably the best part of a mile . All my friends were impressed even more so when I walked home, I`m nearly there. Flip forgot my key. (bugger)


Well done Karnak.
Hope someone had a spare key!!


----------



## Carolg

Visited a friend, hair cut, daughters for tea and a blether, Chiropody appointment made for broken nail, white nail and corn. Bloods tomorrow and craft club. Could get used to this holiday malarkey


----------



## eggyg

Treat myself to a new pair of binoculars for our forthcoming trip to Skye, just hope the weather behaves itself and I can use them!


----------



## mikeyB

I cruised down into the village in the wheelchair, so Mrs B came along. Stocked up on biccies and milk, and, as we went past the Wine Shop, I had to go in to resupply Mrs B with a bottle of Chase Marmalade Vodka, which is exactly what it says on the bottle. Chase make a superb potato vodka, the way it should be made, not from grain.  Good job it’ll last a month or so, it’s £38 a bottle. G&Ts not good enough, apparently.

Turned out sunny for the trundle back, so Vit D topped up nicely.


----------



## Carolg

Cleared out glory hole cupboard.,Bloods, shopping, bought some little Xmas gifts (WHAT....);I hear you say. Going to craft club this afternoon now I have scoffed last 2 Victoria plums..yum yum. Really lazy holiday. Going to make keto pesto chicken tonight. Enough for 2 meals.


----------



## Dave W

Put up a solar powered security light on house and then fixed a leak on garage roof - was up and down a ladder umpteen times! Then picked just under half a kilo of blueberries and added a vast number of fallen apples to the compost heap.


----------



## Dave W

Rachel64 said:


> Been for a walk around Loch Morlich today - the midges were about in force  good job the views were worth
> it



One of our favorite campsites. Love the sunsets across the loch at this time of year and into November


----------



## eggyg

Had a fab day yesterday, Mr Eggy got good results from his stress tests at the hospital on Tuesday and they were really pleased. They also conceded he wasn’t a ‘ normal’ stent patient and it would take longer to recover. As it is, he appears to have turned a corner so we decided to have a day out. Ventured over the border an hour to the South west of Scotland coast, one of our favourites. After some rain it cleared and we had sunshine and had a lovely walk, slow and on the flat, he took lots of photos and I gave my new binoculars an airing, a heron, plovers and oyster catchers galore wading around in the mud. Had a picnic lunch and as we were still out at 6 had our tea in a local pub. 17k steps, not bad eh?


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> I cruised down into the village in the wheelchair, so Mrs B came along. Stocked up on biccies and milk, and, as we went past the Wine Shop, I had to go in to resupply Mrs B with a bottle of Chase Marmalade Vodka, which is exactly what it says on the bottle. Chase make a superb potato vodka, the way it should be made, not from grain.  Good job it’ll last a month or so, it’s £38 a bottle. G&Ts not good enough, apparently.
> 
> Turned out sunny for the trundle back, so Vit D topped up nicely.


Does Mrs B sit on your knee or ride pillion?


----------



## mikeyB

No, I was in the wheelchair so travelling at a sedate walking pace. I got to carry the heavy shopping back in my lap


----------



## eggyg

Woken up to a lovely bright morning, although our outdoor temperature gauge was only showing 2 degrees at 7 this morning! It’s in the shade but I wouldn’t be surprised as quite a chill and the grass is very dewy. Better than yesterday, we had horrendous rain and hail most of the day so didn’t venture much further than the recycling bins. Had daughters 1 and 2 and the 4 grandchildren around for lunch, hectic, noisy and messy! Is it not time to go back to school yet? In my grandma euphoria I invited them all to stay ( well 3 eldest) next Wednesday, must be bonkers! The two eldest ( 11) are “ bored” most of the time now so hoping for at least a dry day and we will have a good walk whether they like it or not! Today I will be changing the bed, making some pea and ham soup, it’s getting to soup time now, and making my version of Cornish pasties for our tea tonight. Otherwise just another ordinary day in the Eggy household.


----------



## Carolg

Och it was really nice here some of yesterday, 3 loads of washing out, made broccoli and Stilton soup, gardening then really light headed and just in time for torrential rain, so sat in sun room with knitting
Made list of unfinished projects (ufo’s) and cleared out knitting bag and work basket. Not sure what I will tackle next lol


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I’ve just got back from Ewood Park watching Blackburn Rovers beat the mighty Brentford. Well, not mighty, but a very good side. A hard working 1-0 victory, so still unbeaten this season. Not a bad effort for a side just promoted.

Mind you, I wouldn’t like to be in the wheelchair area when it’s raining. Might get electrocuted by my own wheelchair.

 And no, I didn’t have a pie and a pint- but I might next time


----------



## eggyg

Well typical bank holiday, cold and windy and the weather isn’t good either! Now do I relent and put on the heating or even light my coal fire ( which has been set for months) or get outside and go for a long walk? I know which would be better for me but can’t quite shift my backside into gear today. Mr Eggy has gone to B&Q, what a cliche, suppose it could be worse it could have been Ikea where he would have come back with things we didn’t know existed and definitely didn’t know we needed, at least B&Q is safe ( ish) he has gone for slate floor cleaner but could come back with an outdoor pizza oven!


----------



## Rachel64

Well today I have been confronted with mounds of washing.  To be honest it’s been there since we came back off holiday Saturday but the weather here in Norfolk was so abysmal yesterday couldn’t bring myself to sort it into the obligatory piles! Three loads done and about another 10 to go........can’t fit anymore on the washing line!  You can see I know how to live it up on a bank holiday .  Grocery shopping next.............


----------



## Lisa66

Well after a busy weekend doing cricket teas Saturday, lots of faffing and pottering yesterday, today I managed to finish the chair I stripped last weekend. There are a couple of bits that need tweaking, but I've had enough for today. Going to catch up with recording of The Bodyguard, before tonight's episode...hope its not too stressful!


----------



## Kaylz

Jumped in the shower this morning, made my omelette for tea, got dinner sorted, washed dishes and then got some e liquid base mixed for when my flavour concentrates arrive, ordered them yesterday morning so would have usually received them tomorrow but due to the English bank holiday they wont be sent out until tomorrow , signing on tomorrow morning so while I'm through in the other town will nip in and put some money in the bank so  I can get Bruce's anniversary present ordered, 9 years next month  lol x


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations on 9 years Kaylz and of course to Bruce .


----------



## KARNAK

Lisa66 said:


> Well after a busy weekend doing cricket teas Saturday, lots of faffing and pottering yesterday, today I managed to finish the chair I stripped last weekend. There are a couple of bits that need tweaking, but I've had enough for today. Going to catch up with recording of The Bodyguard, before tonight's episode...hope its not too stressful!
> View attachment 9739



That's a really nice chair, I have a similar one got it refurbished professionally, still doesn't look as good as yours .


----------



## Carolg

Went flat viewing with son yesterday then bought wool and sat last night knitting a fluffy snood. Waiting for knitting pattern from amazon. Watched bodyguard from Sunday and dozed through monday’s Episode.


----------



## eggyg

Oh The Bodyguard is brilliant. Love Jed Mecurio’s writing. Line of Duty must be my favourite drama ever. @Carolg can’t  believe you dozed off during it, it was so intense! Anyways, Bake Off tonight and Strictly starts shortly, can life get much better? #needtogetoutmore


----------



## Carolg

eggyg said:


> Oh The Bodyguard is brilliant. Love Jed Mecurio’s writing. Line of Duty must be my favourite drama ever. @Carolg can’t  believe you dozed off during it, it was so intense! Anyways, Bake Off tonight and Strictly starts shortly, can life get much better? #needtogetoutmore


Was shattered as usual. See post eggyg re review


----------



## HOBIE

Been volunteering at Newcastle uni this morning


----------



## Lisa66

Thank you @KARNAK, that's nice of you. It's something I've been doing for 5 or 6 years now, keeps me out of mischief.  Usually involves backache, unladylike language, lots of dust, Lotsmof muttering. Then when I finish a chair I want to start another and I go through all the palaver again. Love doing the top fabric bit though. I've got a 1960s ottoman to do and a modern Parker knoll...can't decide which to do next... massive pile of ironing first, where did that all come from?!


----------



## Lisa66

HOBIE said:


> Been volunteering at Newcastle uni this morning



What have you been doing there @HOBIE ?


----------



## Northerner

Went to Knaresborough today, saw this 

 

...and looked over and saw this


----------



## Carolg

Went to cinema to watch mama Mia (2nd one). Had to concentrate to work out the back and forwards and laughed till I wanted to cry at end, but don’t want to spoil it if anyone else would want to see it. Came home to an early night as exhausted


----------



## Stitch147

Just booked our trip of a lifetime to the states for next year. Vegas, LA, Route 66 and Chicago for 7 weeks!


----------



## Rachel64

Stitch147 said:


> Just booked our trip of a lifetime to the states for next year. Vegas, LA, Route 66 and Chicago for 7 weeks!


That sounds fantastic


----------



## Brando77

Went to the launderette this morning as washing machine blew up. Could be a regular thing as I've realised instead of a wm I could have another cupboard in my Lilliputian kitchen. It was a great experience as there's a cafe opp nr the beach where I read a book, drunk latte and farted around on my phone while my smalls were spinning around. Wild day off, rock n roll. Beat that for a crazy morning


----------



## Lanny

Brando77 said:


> Went to the launderette this morning as washing machine blew up. Could be a regular thing as I've realised instead of a wm I could have another cupboard in my Lilliputian kitchen. It was a great experience as there's a cafe opp nr the beach where I read a book, drunk latte and farted around on my phone while my smalls were spinning around. Wild day off, rock n roll. Beat that for a crazy morning



Ooohh! That makes me think of the Nick Kamen ad for levis at the launderette back in the day!


----------



## eggyg

Got the hordes coming for tea tomorrow for daughter number 3’s birthday. My baby is going to be 26! Oh I feel old. Anyways, I digress. I gave her the choice of what to have and she chose curry. So have spent all day cooking and preparing, have done my world famous lamb Madras, not as hot as I would usually do it as her fiancé isn’t big on spices. Have a chicken tikka marinading over night and will do a prawn curry, dahl, saag aloo and vegetable pilau tomorrow. I have also done three loads of washing, made a chicken stock from the chicken carcasses and finished my ironing. Just call me Wonder Woman! TBF I am cream crackered. Luckily Mr Eggy doing the tea, yeah! Is it bed time yet?


----------



## Kaylz

KARNAK said:


> Congratulations on 9 years Kaylz and of course to Bruce .


Thank you my lovely , that's his anniversary present here, AND I've even ordered part of his Christmas! (eBay and the listing ends the middle of this month so had to be done) lol x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Had my hair done by my daughter this morning, she looks fantastic seeing she only had a baby 3 weeks ago, confided in her about how depressed I have been feeling this last week or so and that I have completely gone off the rials this week with the cold.  i am sure the poor eating is contributing to how I am feeling but currently feel stuck in an ever decreasing circle.


----------



## Stitch147

Just finished building Tiggas new pad together. I think she approves.


----------



## Stitch147

Became a blood donor!


----------



## Lanny

Wow! Didn’t know diabetics COULD give blood!

But, googled MODY & I’ve learnt something new today!

Good for you! Well done for giving your blood to help others in need of it!

I had always wanted to give blood but, left it too late & diabetes hit first!

I wonder if guidelines have changed & maybe you COULD donate blood if your diabetes is well controlled? Umm! Does anyone know?


----------



## Stitch147

Lanny said:


> Wow! Didn’t know diabetics COULD give blood!
> 
> But, googled MODY & I’ve learnt something new today!
> 
> Good for you! Well done for giving your blood to help others in need of it!
> 
> I had always wanted to give blood but, left it too late & diabetes hit first!
> 
> I wonder if guidelines have changed & maybe you COULD donate blood if your diabetes is well controlled? Umm! Does anyone know?


I wasn't sure I could either. I don't think you can donate if you've had complications associated with diabetes or on insulin. I showed them the tablets I'm on and I was good to go.


----------



## Lanny

Ah ha! Just googled that very question! “Can diabetics donate blood?” You CAN indeed if your well controlled!

An extra incentive to do all I can to BE well controlled!

I had a very big blood transfusion of 4 pints of blood at 12 years old that made a BIG difference & I always wanted to give back someday! I was put off donating blood when during my 20’s I was religiously confused by Jehovah’s witnesses stance on blood: wasn’t one but, they kept knocking on the door & I let them in!

When I was diagnosed 17 years ago, blood donations were a no, no for diabetics! I regrefully put aside that wish thinking I’d left it too late as I’m diabetic now! I never gave it a thought since! I’m glad things have changed!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, another case of my slow typing & others posting while I’m still typing!


----------



## Bahallathegreat

Carried on colouring my art work on the iPad lol also listening to a friend waffle on about how she’s not keen on her new daughter in law


----------



## Bahallathegreat

Hope this works


----------



## eggyg

Had a pleasant day, youngest daughter’s birthday, she took the afternoon off and we went for lunch and a  bit of retail therapy, for her, my treat, although I did somehow manage to buy myself a new blouse and 7 books! Really don’t know how that happened.


----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> I wasn't sure I could either. I don't think you can donate if you've had complications associated with diabetes or on insulin. I showed them the tablets I'm on and I was good to go.


I must admit it never crossed my mind that some diabetics couldn’t give blood. I know I can’t because I haven’t got a spleen so obviously couldn’t consider it at all. Interesting piece of information though thanks Stitch, hope you still got your biscuit!


----------



## Lisa66

Well, I was hoping to use this week to get on with a major autumn clear out of cupboards and general autumn "spring clean" , tidy up garden etc., but have been distracted by the test match. Ran out of ironing to do while watching so now following on the radio. Am still getting distracted so guess I'll start my week again properly tomorrow....I know @mikeyB will understand


----------



## mikeyB

I do indeed, Lisa.

Anyway, today we got replacement curtains and a new blind for the kitchen to replace the ancient stuff from the old house. All looks flash. All I need now is a Mark Rothko art print for the man cave.

Discovered something yesterday. For some reason, the stiffness in the leg muscles relaxed for a few hours, and I could barely stand upright - it’s only the spasticity that allows me to stay upright and walk, so the last thing I want is treatment for it, the muscles are otherwise too weak. Fascinating.

Back to normal, today, thank goodness.


----------



## eggyg

Day 4 on the Isle of Skye, windy, wet, wild and wonderful! Have been soggy and windswept most of the time but it’s great! Nearly got blown off a cliff this morning, did a comedy mud slide yesterday, only saved by a gate. Had to wash oor walking troosers already, luckily our But and Ben has a washing machine and a good old fashioned pulley above the AGA, dries your clothes overnight. Had a wander around Portree and had delicious fish and chips in a restaurant on the harbour. Been to pay Flora MacDonald our respects, the graveyard her monument is in, is literally yards away from us. Walked for miles and cosied up on an evening listening to the wind howling. We have views to die for, we overlook the Minch and can watch the Uig to Uist/ Harris ferries go by everyday. Having a quiet afternoon ( apart from the winds and horizontal rain rattling the windows) just reading and relaxing. Got a big hike planned for tomorrow up to Duntelm castle and beyond to the highest point of the island, so conserving our energy. Weather, touchwood, is supposed to be a bit calmer!


----------



## mikeyB

Went down into the village this afternoon. Prime purpose, top up the tan and get some shower gel, but also called in at the butcher’s. Haven’t been in there for 5 years, so I was asked straight away “Just visiting?”

Anyway, got us a couple of lamb shanks, beef shin ( you can tell I’ve got a pressure cooker), burgers, a chicken and some dry cure bacon. It’ll be regular visits from now on, if only for the banter. No tripe, though...

Just joking, honest. I hate tripe.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Went down into the village this afternoon. Prime purpose, top up the tan and get some shower gel, but also called in at the butcher’s. Haven’t been in there for 5 years, so I was asked straight away “Just visiting?”
> 
> Anyway, got us a couple of lamb shanks, beef shin ( you can tell I’ve got a pressure cooker), burgers, a chicken and some dry cure bacon. It’ll be regular visits from now on, if only for the banter. No tripe, though...
> 
> Just joking, honest. I hate tripe.


Oh I love a lamb shank, I do mine in the slow cooker with red wine, garlic, fresh rosemary, red currant sauce and stock of course. Mash tatties to serve! Yummy! We find one does both of us as quite rich.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Did a super recogniser test . According to the test I am indeed a super recogniser.  Maybe Scotland Yard could use my services. The sweeney was my favorite programme in the seventies. So I know how to nick a few villains who are at it.


----------



## Northerner

Couldn't waste such a glorious day today, so I walked from Ripon to South Stainley (first section of the Ripon Rowel Walk)  Very tranquil and beautiful


----------



## Grannylorraine

Northerner said:


> Couldn't waste such a glorious day today, so I walked from Ripon to South Stainley (first section of the Ripon Rowel Walk)  Very tranquil and beautiful
> 
> View attachment 10034
> 
> View attachment 10035


Beautfiful views.


----------



## eggyg

We also took advantage of the brilliant weather today. Because my back was playing up  a bit we decided on a coastal walk rather than the fells. So powered by Paramol we struck out. Lasted 2/3 of the way around the point before the pain really got bad. More Paramol and baby steps made it back to car, phew! Osteopath booked for next Tuesday. Still had a fab day though.


----------

